# Mishas Sig?



## Thorerges

So this isn't a leak or anything, Misha just posted a picture of these sick guitars and I was wondering if this is really the sig. 



> mishaperiphery:
> Which top color do you prefer? Left or Right?


----------



## Thorerges

The top on the left looks like an amazing QM top for sure. I dig both. Although to be frank, I wouldn't get one with an inlay on it.


----------



## Jlang

Regardless. Still should of allowed misha to bring this to the crowd at Sso. 

That being said. The right baby.


----------



## Sleepless

Beautiful guitars indeed! I really like the right.


----------



## possumkiller

Thorerges said:


> The top on the left looks like an amazing QM top for sure. I dig both. Although to be frank, I wouldn't get one with an inlay on it.



But they both have inlays...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'm sure he means the Periphery Logo inlay. And right, definitely.

Still no idea what all this Jackson Misha sig business is, I'm extremely confused by all of it.


----------



## Thorerges

possumkiller said:


> But they both have inlays...



The left has the periphery inlay. Which is cool, but I am not a huge fan of the band per se (not that I would get any band inlay to begin with).


----------



## Thorerges

Zeno said:


> I'm sure he means the Periphery Logo inlay. And right, definitely.
> 
> Still no idea what all this Jackson Misha sig business is, I'm extremely confused by all of it.



No idea if I should have posted it, but I saw what was said earlier and then he gets two new guitars that look exactly as everyone had predicted. So I figure Jackson wants to keep this in check until NAMM or something.


----------



## Pav

Zeno said:


> Still no idea what all this Jackson Misha sig business is, I'm extremely confused by all of it.



What's confusing? At least one dealer has already confirmed that Jackson is releasing a Misha sig but it wasn't supposed to have leaked yet.


----------



## Forkface

i like the right one more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wildcard:


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I dig the left. Sexy sexy quilt. Reminds me of the way the pool looked at night whilst skinny dipping.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The right. Bursts into white look like shit and should be frowned upon imho. BUUT, the top on the left is a winner.


Why did the other thread get closed?

EDIT  negged for having an opinion in a thread asking for opinions.


----------



## Thorerges

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The right. Bursts look like shit and should be frowned upon imho
> 
> 
> Why did the other thread get closed?



I think it looks sick actually, one of the nicest tops I have seen on a Jackson.


----------



## Shimme

left definetly.


----------



## fortisursus

I can't choose. I like the finish on the right and top on the left.


----------



## Curt

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The right. Bursts into white look like shit and should be frowned upon imho. BUUT, the top on the left is a winner.
> 
> 
> Why did the other thread get closed?
> 
> EDIT  negged for having an opinion in a thread asking for opinions.



Technically both are a burst. The right one is just more subtle. And I actually would prefer the right with the same pickup covers and quilt pattern of the left one.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Right 10 times out of 10


----------



## Xaios

I'm torn. The one on the left looks better than the one posted in the other thread, probably just a better specimen of that style. I would usually go with the one on the right, but somehow it doesn't look as good as I remember...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the one on the left...

...but in a seven.


----------



## Thorerges

fortisursus said:


> I can't choose. I like the finish on the right and top on the left.



That's my opinion, exactly.


----------



## Thorerges

chances are the one on the left will go for a lot more. That top is simply insane.


----------



## rockskate4x

Right. subtle blue burst is best blue burst. none of that Caribbean sands tequila looking bullshit


----------



## Curt

The left one actually reminds me of those chlorine burst pro series dinky models. Knowing how killer those look in person, that color wins out all day.


----------



## Dcm81

The left hands down - just without the Periphery logo. If the one on the right could choose if it wants to be a flame or a quilt the decision might have been harder.


----------



## 77zark77

M3CHK1LLA said:


> the one on the left...
> 
> ...but in a seven.


 
^this


----------



## dschonn

For me personally the left one looks a bit better. I am quite sure that his previous Jackson customs 6s did not feature the P.: logo inlay. Also the finish of the 6 looks very bright, but that might be due to the photography...

EDIT: Also, does anybody else think that it's a bit weird that the photo doesn't seem to be taken by Misha himself? Usually he watermarks the pictures he takes and publishes through social media.


----------



## Andromalia

I'd want the left with the right's color.


----------



## Thorerges

dschonn said:


> For me personally the left one looks a bit better. I am quite sure that his previous Jackson customs 6s did not feature the P.: logo inlay. Also the finish of the 6 looks very bright, but that might be due to the photography...
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anybody else think that it's a bit weird that the photo doesn't seem to be taken by Misha himself? Usually he watermarks the pictures he takes and publishes through social media.



Yea I found that strange, also his photography skills are pretty spot on.


----------



## narad

Curt said:


> Technically both are a burst. The right one is just more subtle.


----------



## Musiscience

It would be nice if they offer a solid BMW blue one like his 7. In my opinion it was the best looking of those he received from the custom shop.


----------



## bulb

Xaios said:


> I'm torn. The one on the left looks better than the one posted in the other thread, probably just a better specimen of that style. I would usually go with the one on the right, but somehow it doesn't look as good as I remember...



Fun fact:
That is the EXACT same guitar as the one posted in that thread haha. Just goes to show how a shitty picture and a shitty angle can make an awesome top look unimpressive.


----------



## bulb

dschonn said:


> For me personally the left one looks a bit better. I am quite sure that his previous Jackson customs 6s did not feature the P.: logo inlay. Also the finish of the 6 looks very bright, but that might be due to the photography...
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anybody else think that it's a bit weird that the photo doesn't seem to be taken by Misha himself? Usually he watermarks the pictures he takes and publishes through social media.



Sure, that's because it's a quick instagram snapshot I took and not a proper picture taken with my DSLR. A good camera and lens go a long way.


----------



## s2k9k

Just saw a red version of this guitar. Looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Cbutler

im loving both, but would go for the left. now, to hunt down this red one.....


----------



## s2k9k

Pic BTW


----------



## Hollowway

So Misha (or anyone who knows) is this going to be available as a 6 AND 7?


----------



## Thorerges

Hollowway said:


> So Misha (or anyone who knows) is this going to be available as a 6 AND 7?



Hopefully! I need both a 6 and a 7! I am going to sell current gear so I can buy this!


----------



## bulb

Hollowway said:


> So Misha (or anyone who knows) is this going to be available as a 6 AND 7?



yp


----------



## Cbutler

i need a red one so i can drown it in gold


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> Fun fact:
> That is the EXACT same guitar as the one posted in that thread haha. Just goes to show how a shitty picture and a shitty angle can make an awesome top look unimpressive.



But one posted in the other thread doesn't have a P logo inlay, whereas this one does. ???


----------



## VinnyShredz

s2k9k said:


> Pic BTW


 
I need this in my life but with another string... *homer drooling noise*


----------



## VinnyShredz

Hey Misha, are you guys gonna do any sparkle finishes??


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> But one posted in the other thread doesn't have a P logo inlay, whereas this one does. ???



That's why the pics were taken down. The guitar wasn't finished yet...


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Finish on the right + top on the left


----------



## illimmigrant

s2k9k said:


> Just saw a red version of this guitar. Looks AMAZING!!!!!



I don't think that's red though. Looks more like the amber tiger eye variation.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> That's why the pics were taken down. The guitar wasn't finished yet...



There's some confusion: There were two guitars in the previous thread, pics of one are still up. That's the one were referring to as having a lackluster top. It's not either of the ones in this thread.


----------



## UncurableZero

Misha, how many colours are you putting out as sigs?
I see a black one poking out in the back too.
Kind of reminds me of Jake's sig.


----------



## Thorerges

Now I can't decide between Brown and Blue.


----------



## InfernalNoise

Oh yes a black one would be fine. Also while i like quite some periphery songs I usually prefer owning none-signature guitars so I'd welcome a less obvious/massive periphery-inlay.


----------



## timbucktu123

InfernalNoise said:


> Oh yes a black one would be fine. Also while i like quite some periphery songs I usually prefer owning none-signature guitars so I'd welcome a less obvious/massive periphery-inlay.


its seems there will be versions with and without the periphery logos


----------



## musicaldeath

UncurableZero said:


> Misha, how many colours are you putting out as sigs?
> I see a black one poking out in the back too.
> Kind of reminds me of Jake's sig.



That solid blue one in the front comes out and I will shell out the money for it. Love that colour.


----------



## JoeyBTL

narad said:


> There's some confusion: There were two guitars in the previous thread, pics of one are still up. That's the one were referring to as having a lackluster top. It's not either of the ones in this thread.



Even though that may be (it still could be a bad picture/angle for all we know) it led to the discussion of how the sig tops "aren't as nice" as what Misha has gotten and the ballin' ass top on one on the left in the first post and the awesome few other tops we've seen now makes the argument irrelevant in my opinion. 

The guitars look awesome and everyone who is a periphery/Misha fan should be excited. Hell even if you don't like either of them, you can't deny a nice guitar.


----------



## Angelus

The blue one looks very nice, but these guitars have the coolest maple binding ever.


----------



## Thorerges

JoeyBTL said:


> Even though that may be (it still could be a bad picture/angle for all we know) it led to the discussion of how the sig tops "aren't as nice" as what Misha has gotten and the ballin' ass top on one on the left in the first post and the awesome few other tops we've seen now makes the argument irrelevant in my opinion.
> 
> The guitars look awesome and everyone who is a periphery/Misha fan should be excited. Hell even if you don't like either of them, you can't deny a nice guitar.



I am not even a fan of Periphery but I'll buy his sig. Looks sick and has all the specs you need.


----------



## narad

JoeyBTL said:


> Even though that may be (it still could be a bad picture/angle for all we know) it led to the discussion of how the sig tops "aren't as nice" as what Misha has gotten and the ballin' ass top on one on the left in the first post and the awesome few other tops we've seen now makes the argument irrelevant in my opinion.



It's like all CS Jacksons apparently - some amazing, some crap. I've seen some jaw-dropping Brodericks, but the variability in those tops makes it foolish to buy sight unseen. It doesn't make the excellent ones any less excellent, but it kind of sucks when you draw the short straw and pay the same price.


----------



## JoeyBTL

True that is unfortunate. Hopefully that won't happen too often with these. It is wood we're talking about so its not 100% consistent but with places like Suhr putting out consistently amazing tops its hard not to expect it from somewhere like Jackson charging similar prices.


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> Fun fact:
> That is the EXACT same guitar as the one posted in that thread haha. Just goes to show how a shitty picture and a shitty angle can make an awesome top look unimpressive.



Erm, I hate to be "that guy", but there are some pretty major differences that make that hard to believe. Comparing them side-by-side, not only is there a missing inlay on the other one, but the figuring pattern of the top is completely different, beyond any doubt.

(Unless you're refering to the guitar on the right, but I doubt that's the case.)


----------



## Thorerges

narad said:


> It's like all CS Jacksons apparently - some amazing, some crap. I've seen some jaw-dropping Brodericks, but the variability in those tops makes it foolish to buy sight unseen. It doesn't make the excellent ones any less excellent, but it kind of sucks when you draw the short straw and pay the same price.



I agree.


----------



## timbucktu123

Xaios said:


> Erm, I hate to be "that guy", but there are some pretty major differences that make that hard to believe. Comparing them side-by-side, not only is there a missing inlay on the other one, but the figuring pattern of the top is completely different, beyond any doubt.
> 
> (Unless you're refering to the guitar on the right, but I doubt that's the case.)


the cmcguitars post showed 2 different guitars one with the logo and one without. do your research before you call someone out.


----------



## bulb

timbucktu123 said:


> the cmcguitars post showed 2 different guitars one with the logo and one without. do your research before you call someone out.



+1


----------



## SandyRavage

I didn't realize these were so thin. Absolutely would love a stripped down version without the top (although all three look awesome to me). This definitely made my must purchase list.


----------



## Xaios

timbucktu123 said:


> the cmcguitars post showed 2 different guitars one with the logo and one without. do your research before you call someone out.



Fair enough. I only saw the pics attached to posts in the thread, neither of which have inlays.


----------



## Thorerges

Looks like Bowens signature without the binding.


----------



## s4tch

The top on the left one has insane figuring, but I prefer the color on the right.

The sparkly 7 wins the thread anyway.


----------



## possumkiller

A black satin 7 with no inlay and open coils


----------



## katsumura78

No official specs on these yet?


----------



## jwade

I don't see why anyone would want that giant P logo inlay. Looks really gaudy and ruins the vibe of what would otherwise be a really gorgeous guitar. Should just have the bulb logo on the pickups.


----------



## bulb

jwade said:


> I don't see why anyone would want that giant P logo inlay. Looks really gaudy and ruins the vibe of what would otherwise be a really gorgeous guitar. Should just have the bulb logo on the pickups.



Some people like it, but it's extra, the standard model has regular inlays at the 12th fret and no etch. The satin black version of that looks like a stealth bomber.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't see why anyone who doesn't see why anyone would want that giant P logo inlay doesn't see that anyone who doesn't want that giant P logo inlay can just get the cheaper version without the giant P logo inlay.


----------



## Jlang

All in all I am super stoked to see ALL of the models in a showcase, I have always loved Misha's taste in guitars, so these are bound to be a hit, just curious if the 7 scale is 25'5 or 26'5 , I am hoping for the former.


----------



## bulb

26.5 because it's just so much better, especially for Drop Ab


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

I really like the solid blue one! Dont mind the Periphery inlay to be honest . If the price is right i would definitely get one . (typing this while listening to make total destroy  )


----------



## Given To Fly

Congratulations to Misha for getting a signature model and congratulations to Jackson for getting Misha to agree to play a signature model.


----------



## Jlang

bulb said:


> 26.5 because it's just so much better, especially for Drop Ab



Cool man, thanks for the reply. 

I will have to get my hands on one to try the scale, or a km 7.


----------



## cardinal

I agree, congrats on the sig.


----------



## Thorerges

jwade said:


> I don't see why anyone would want that giant P logo inlay. Looks really gaudy and ruins the vibe of what would otherwise be a really gorgeous guitar. Should just have the bulb logo on the pickups.



Because theyre huge fans of Periphery? No need to be a douche.


----------



## jwade

...because having a different opinion than yours about aesthetics means that I'm a douche? Nice attitude.


----------



## bulb

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## s2k9k

jwade said:


> ...because having a different opinion than yours about aesthetics means that I'm a douche? Nice attitude.


 
Well actually your original statement was pretty douchy. Just saying.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Are they going to all be custom shop guitars or will there be a cheaper foreign made alternative as well (i.e. the signature Broderick line)? Regardless, I've been waiting a long time for you to get a signature model! I can't wait to see the final results, congrats Misha!


----------



## jwade

s2k9k said:


> Well actually your original statement was pretty douchy. Just saying.



Nope. I said that a guitar was gorgeous except for one small aspect. Absolute lack of 'douche'. You guys are always so desperate for the chance to call someone a douche/troll/jerk/etc, but the only ones being 'douches' are the ones that jump at the chance to name-call. 

The non-P inlay configuration with the bulb logo pickup etching with the quilted blue top on the left of the picture of the two, that's the winner combo right there.


----------



## Curt

It's being offered with and without the inlay I think, I don't see why it matters. 


Either way, it's going to be a killer guitar for people who have been looking for a thinner bodied RGA style deal and I personally love the color and nearly everything about it except that I can't afford it.


----------



## JustMac

Curt said:


> I can't afford it.



What's the price?!


----------



## Curt

JustMac said:


> What's the price?!



Looking to be anywhere between $2,500-$4,000 USD, not exactly sure, I just know it's a Jackson USA signature, and if the price of the broderick models are anything to note, these will probably be around that.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

I actually think the inlay is pretty cool. I would dislike it now, but I imagine in 20 years it'd become something rare and cool. It's not like there are that many guitars with such a huge artist logo, at all. The logo itself represents the asthetics of the culture we live in at the moment very well, so even if it's a bit gaudy now, it'll be super fun/cool/unique/historic in the future.

Damn, I just accidentally convinced myself that if I ever end up buying that thing (highly unlikely) I should choose the one with the logo.


----------



## s2k9k

I'm loving that pic with the red/amber quilt. And that body shape is so sinister


----------



## AdenM

Just pointing out that Periphery and their logo are a heavily branded identity - it makes sense that Misha, being for most, the face of Periphery, would at least have one sig with said logo.


----------



## bulb

AdenM said:


> Just pointing out that Periphery and their logo are a heavily branded identity - it makes sense that Misha, being for most, the face of Periphery, would at least have one sig with said logo.



It's definitely not for everyone, but I so know there are some people who will be happy that they can get it with the "P" inlay. Plus I personally think it looks really sweet, especially in person. The inlay work itself is absolutely top-notch, with good attention to detail!


----------



## VigilSerus

bulb said:


> *grabs popcorn*



Michael Jackson approves.

On topic: I love the figure in the left one, but the color of the right. That Amber color is fvcking beautiful though.


----------



## VinnyShredz

bulb said:


> It's definitely not for everyone, but I so know there are some people who will be happy that they can get it with the "P" inlay. Plus I personally think it looks really sweet, especially in person. The inlay work itself is absolutely top-notch, with good attention to detail!



I have to agree. I'm sure plenty of people will want the P inlay. Also it seems the version with the P comes with chrome pups other than black which I'm sure is gonna appeal to a lot of people.

Personally I like the black pups and am a fan of minimal inlay work, and hope to pick up a seven string in that sweet amber finish or the powder blue. 

Congrats on the sig!


----------



## JustMac

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Michael Jackson approves.
> 
> On topic: I love the figure in the left one, but the color of the right. That Amber color is fvcking beautiful though.



So happy that MJ gif didn't make it into this thread. It's actually made my Christmas.


----------



## mperrotti34

I want one of these things so bad!! Exact specs that I would use for a custom build


----------



## Braden717

Chances are this wont be available for order until way after my tax return is in = (. Also known as it will be spent on another guitar most likely.


----------



## Matt_D_

bulb said:


> *grabs popcorn*



holy crap misha, how much are these going to cost? can I pay in popcorn and halo merch?

seriously tho. looks awesome man. congrats. my credit card hates you.


----------



## seraphim

bulb man, please call it "jackmachine"


----------



## fortisursus

people are hard to please. First they complain about the top, now about the inlay. I think it's pretty cool. I would probably opt for the striped down version personally, but still. I would have no qualms rocking both haha


----------



## bulb

Matt_D_ said:


> holy crap misha, how much are these going to cost? can I pay in popcorn and halo merch?
> 
> seriously tho. looks awesome man. congrats. my credit card hates you.



I can't say anything for now, but I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised, especially given the fact that it is a USA Jackson hehe.


----------



## bulb

fortisursus said:


> people are hard to please. First they complain about the top, now about the inlay. I think it's pretty cool. I would probably opt for the striped down version personally, but still. I would have no qualms rocking both haha



The range will cover a lot of ground between the colors and models with the "signature" features. The matte black version with no inlay has black pickups and it looks like a stealth bomber. Understated and classy.


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> Chances are this wont be available for order until way after my tax return is in = (. Also known as it will be spent on another guitar most likely.



These will be available for order very soon, don't worry.


----------



## s2k9k

bulb said:


> These will be available for order very soon, don't worry.



Hell yeah Bulbers. Can't wait. Need a dope ass 6.


----------



## Jake

*Patiently awaiting actual pricing information* 

I want this. I want it bad. I'm probably gonna end up with one


----------



## pat2

Well..... now I'm all wet and I still can't have a guitar


----------



## leonardo7

So is this about right?

Basswood body 
Bolt-on 26.5" maple neck 
Ebony fretboard with 20" radius 
Hipshot 7 String Bridge
BKP Pickups 
EVH Style Truss Rod Adjustment
Hipshot locking tuners 
5 way mega switch 
Vol/tone knob with tone bypass option on tone knob 
Dunlop Dual Design Strap Locks

By the way, Im going to be getting two of them. A sixer and a 7. One blue and one brown/redish color, one with P inlay and one without


----------



## Braden717

bulb said:


> These will be available for order very soon, don't worry.


Well, then. I guess I know where my tax return is going ; )


----------



## Thorerges

Yea this is going to be a huge seller. Jackson made an enormously great investment into this.


----------



## Thorerges

One thing I like about this is that Jackson is actually somewhat more affordable than Mayones. Mayones is just stupid money for me, great guitars but $5k is too, too steep.


----------



## Howard

That TOP is awesome......OMG,i want get one


----------



## Metal Mortician

Congrats on the sig Misha! Finally settling down on a brand, lol. Hoping to see this in the BMW blue with a floyd in the future. NAMM 2016 here we come!


----------



## bulb

leonardo7 said:


> So is this about right?
> 
> Basswood body
> Bolt-on 26.5" maple neck
> Ebony fretboard with 20" radius
> Hipshot 7 String Bridge
> BKP Pickups
> EVH Style Truss Rod Adjustment
> Hipshot locking tuners
> 5 way mega switch
> Vol/tone knob with tone bypass option on tone knob
> Dunlop Dual Design Strap Locks
> 
> By the way, Im going to be getting two of them. A sixer and a 7. One blue and one brown/redish color, one with P inlay and one without



Here are a few more fun specs:
All the guitars have stainless steel jumbo frets because anything less would be uncivilized.
Also the quilt top guitars have Alder bodies. And the top on those guitars is a full on 5/8" bookmatched quilt maple cap, no veneers/no thin tops. Also there is a graphite nut.
Additionally the 6 is a 25.5" scale and the 7 is 26.5"


----------



## UncurableZero

seraphim said:


> bulb man, please call it "jackmachine"


Man, I would be all over a jackmachine with a nice pair of juggs


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man

Laguna seca blue?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I doubt these, especially the sexy quilted ones, will fall in my sad little 1-1.5k budget, but you better believe I'd snag one up in a heartbeat if I could afford one. (And probably will if there's one in that price range.) Perhaps next year (2016, not 2015.) I have a feeling 2015 is gonna be a save up year.


----------



## mnemonic

bulb said:


> Also the quilt top guitars have Alder bodies.



Interesting, why the change of heart? 

If I recall correctly, you've been a big fan of the basswood/maple and maple neck combo since that Mystic Dream JP7 was your only nice guitar.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

bulb said:


> 26.5 because it's just so much better, especially for Drop Ab



All of my yes, my 7 string Jackson has 26,5" scale and it plays sooo easy. And I had never played a 26,5" before. Drop G# with stock strings and still kick ass
A point for you sir


----------



## dschonn

I am as ridiculously excited about this as I am ridiculously scared about the pricetag considering these wonderful specs...


----------



## Thorerges

This is going to be so sick.


----------



## Stijnson

Guess I'll be convincing my lady friend about how I desperately need another Jackson 6 string. "But baby, this one has a 5/8 thick brown quilt top!" You think that'll convince her?? Its sure seems justifiable! Please release that brown quilt top one Misha!


----------



## Curt

bulb said:


> I can't say anything for now, but I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised, especially given the fact that it is a USA Jackson hehe.



Now why do you have to go and say something like that? I swear, if it hits under the 2k mark(totally unlikely, and unheard of), I'll have to have one of the 6 strings. If not, and i'm right and it lands around 2500, I would still be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bulb

Stijnson said:


> Guess I'll be convincing my lady friend about how I desperately need another Jackson 6 string. "But baby, this one has a 5/8 thick brown quilt top!" You think that'll convince her?? Its sure seems justifiable! Please release that brown quilt top one Misha!



That Amber Tiger Eye will be one of the available colors, and I have been working with Jackson to set a certain standard and look for the tops, so they will all look awesome!


----------



## bulb

Teh_Br00ts_Man said:


> Laguna seca blue?



It will be available with a Matte finish because it looks even better.


----------



## Thorerges

Looks super sick. I hope this won't be a limited run type of thing. Jackson is making great moves!


----------



## Curt

mmmmmmmm. Dammit, Misha. The tigers eye ones are looking freaking incredible too. even that matte blue looks amazing.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Who do you think you are?

Rob Chapman....?









They look awesome and I want a 6 string in _that_ blue.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Alder huh? How come the change? Even your most recent tigers eye 6 was basswood, according to your NGD anyway.


----------



## Thorerges

Jackson USA uses a lot of Alder in their manufacturing, could be a reason why?


----------



## bulb

JoeyBTL said:


> Alder huh? How come the change? Even your most recent tigers eye 6 was basswood, according to your NGD anyway.



It's actually pretty interesting. The 5/8" maple cap is so thick and dense relative to the relatively porous and thin cut of basswood that it was causing some of the basswood bodies to warp. To maintain the thinness and weight that I was after (to keep overall tone consistent) Jackson found that alder didn't have that problem and is using cuts that make the guitar similar weight. They are using cuts of a specific density/weight to maintain the tone I want. The Amber Tiger Eye proto I got was actually Alder and it sounds just as good as the basswood, I didn't actually know it was different at first (which is why I automatically entered basswood in the specs on the NGD) 

Interestingly enough tonally speaking there isn't a world of difference in tone between the entirely basswood solid color bodies and the alder/maple capped ones. I'd say the basswood ones have a bit more attack, and the alder/maple ones have a bit more purr, but they both have very similar character and weigh about the same!

tl;dr: To be able to consistently produce guitars with thinner bodies, that have the tone I want whilst having such substantial maple caps, Jackson found this solution, and it seems to work wonderfully! I think you guys will be very pleased with the result!


----------



## Stijnson

Awesome, I prefer Alder myself anyway. Alder/Maple is a classic Jackson combo and I have yet to be dissapointed by it. 

Do the Juggernaut pickups respond slightly different considering the different wood type? Or is the difference minimal? No tone wood discussion intended!


----------



## bulb

Stijnson said:


> Awesome, I prefer Alder myself anyway. Alder/Maple is a classic Jackson combo and I have yet to be dissapointed by it.
> 
> Do the Juggernaut pickups respond slightly different considering the different wood type? Or is the difference minimal? No tone wood discussion intended!



The feel and overall character and response of the Juggs is the same in all of my guitars, but the eq focus on certain frequencies is what can change, and the construction/hardware of different guitars can impart certain unique aspects to the sound. 

I personally have Juggs in so many of my guitars now and with them being so dynamic they really can highlight what differences woods and construction/hardware can make. However between my maple capped basswood and alder Jackson 6 strings, the difference is so minimal that if I didn't know they were different woods I would attribute it to small variances in the cut rather than a wood type if that makes sense. They tried to get cuts of alder that would match the weight of the basswood, and I think this is why the tone is consistent.


----------



## NovaLion

Matte LSB and logo free? I'm sold.



bulb said:


> It will be available with a Matte finish because it looks even better.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Will they have luminlays as standard?


----------



## Pav

I just want price info.  Are these going to be priced like a production model USA Jackson or closer to a custom shop price? I can only assume the latter...


----------



## Tyler

If they release a sig in Amber...

Somebody hide my wallet


----------



## narad

Tyler said:


> If they release a sig in Amber...
> 
> Somebody hide my wallet



Well you're going to be really happy when you read the rest of the thread!


----------



## JoeyBTL

That definitely is interesting. Thanks for the explanation! It seems to support the opinion that for tone and a good sounding guitar it's more about the sum of the parts and consistency in woods rather than just species A vs species B.


----------



## The Scenic View

I hope a 7 string in tiger-eye will be available. Sign me up if so!


----------



## Stijnson

bulb said:


> The feel and overall character and response of the Juggs is the same in all of my guitars, but the eq focus on certain frequencies is what can change, and the construction/hardware of different guitars can impart certain unique aspects to the sound.
> 
> I personally have Juggs in so many of my guitars now and with them being so dynamic they really can highlight what differences woods and construction/hardware can make. However between my maple capped basswood and alder Jackson 6 strings, the difference is so minimal that if I didn't know they were different woods I would attribute it to small variances in the cut rather than a wood type if that makes sense. They tried to get cuts of alder that would match the weight of the basswood, and I think this is why the tone is consistent.



Thanks for the in depth answer dude! Sounds good though, Ive been considering putting some juggs in my Soloist too, but keep reading the Warpig suits it better. But good to know youve tried and tested the juggs with that wood combo.

Amber Tiger Eye 6 it is then!


----------



## Braden717

I am so beyond pumped to get a sixer with a blue or amber quilt. The first day these are available for order I'm definitely going to pick one up. I have always wanted a Mayones, but considering It looks like I can get a Jackson USA for substantially less its a no brainer. $4000 is just out of my price range for a guitar.


----------



## bulb

SkullCrusher said:


> Will they have luminlays as standard?



Of course! These are the guitars I play live so they have to be to the same standard!


----------



## Humbuck

Really nice guitars!!


----------



## Thorerges

Yea, 6 string blue quilt for me. Looks amazing and a refreshing alternative.


----------



## Musiscience

Pav said:


> I just want price info.  Are these going to be priced like a production model USA Jackson or closer to a custom shop price? I can only assume the latter...



What Misha said on the matter earlier in the thread 



bulb said:


> I can't say anything for now, but I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised, especially given the fact that it is a USA Jackson hehe.


----------



## AyrtonS

I'm buying one of these... Pretty psyched for the release. I for one will get the P logo haha, I'm a Periphery fan boy.


----------



## cardinal

Edit. Not sure if I'm supposed to say what the pricing was from the other thread. But a base model, bolt-on B7 streets for $1900 I think. This is a sig with much more expensive pickups.


----------



## HighGain510

Another detail on these I think is really cool that no one has pointed out yet is that they did the top horn correctly where a lot of "pointy super strat" shapes get wrong... check out the straplock area:







The area where the strap button is attached is carved out to give it enough wood to anchor properly.  It's annoying trying to add straplocks to guitars with sharper horns and not having the right amount of wood to get it flush and not worry about tear-out or instability. Nice little detail!  

I just want to see the price points for the 7's!  I keep fluctuating from having hardly any 7's (or at some points none ) to having half of my guitars be 7-strings, and lately I've been moving towards the "I have almost as many 7's in the arsenal as I do 6'ers!" so I'm heavily considering one of these, especially the alder body on the 7 with quilt?!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Nice spot and an awesome feature.


----------



## Thorerges

cardinal said:


> Edit. Not sure if I'm supposed to say what the pricing was from the other thread. But a base model, bolt-on B7 streets for $1900 I think. This is a sig with much more expensive pickups.



I wouldn't be surprised if it hits $3000. For a guitar with handmade pickups, very high quality tops - that's a fair deal I think. Will definitely be hitting sweetwater for this baby.

I am not even a big fan of Periphery and I'm super stoked about this, Misha has always spec'd the nicest guitars, finally something somewhat affordable.


----------



## Jlang

I'm gonna guess between 2100-2500 usd MAP


----------



## Xaios

I'm going to posit a street price of about $2,700-$3,000. Obviously Misha has an interest in keeping it affordable for the fans, but we're also talking a fairly top-specced gutiar here, made by a fairly major brand.

On the other hand, if that's the range that Misha expected we'd target as a "guess the price", then maybe it will be cheaper.

As an aside, that matte blue one makes me


----------



## jeleopard

I'm seriously prepared to sell whatever I need to have one of these


----------



## Timelesseer

It's going to be reallllly hard for me to pass up one of these. At first I was thinking one of the blue quilt tops, but god damn that Tigers Eye is stunning.


----------



## Pav

Musiscience said:


> What Misha said on the matter earlier in the thread



Oh man, I missed that. 

Excitement+++


----------



## katsumura78

Any colors we haven't seen yet?


----------



## Curt

Hey, Misha. Can you input on some minor detail here? Will only the ones with the periphery inlay have the nickel(I think) covered pickups and the non inlay models get black pickups? That's what it looks like from what i've been noticing. Not at all like it's a deal breaker, because pickups can be replaced, but I think the nickel covers on that tigers eye finish looks amazing.


----------



## Ramburger

Finally something to satisfy the RGA body style demand that Ibanez refuses to acknowledge.


----------



## Curt

Ramburger said:


> Finally something to satisfy the RGA body style demand that Ibanez refuses to acknowledge.


Well, hopefully Jake's sig sells well enough and then Ibanez would see there is a market for the RGA still. But for now, this is more than enough.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Ramburger said:


> Finally something to satisfy the RGA body style demand that Ibanez refuses to acknowledge.



That "demand" was non-existent when the model was actually for sale.

If people actually bought it you would continue seeing the hardtail style RGAs still being produced.


----------



## InVirtue

Bulbster - any chance of getting one of these with the old CS headstock? Thusly:


----------



## Thorerges

Jonathan20022 said:


> That "demand" was non-existent when the model was actually for sale.
> 
> If people actually bought it you would continue seeing the hardtail style RGAs still being produced.



It wasn't attached to a high profile artist, their tops sucked and it just didn't look as good.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Thorerges said:


> It wasn't attached to a high profile artist, their tops sucked and it just didn't look as good.



Yeah, it was a Hardtail Ibanez Prestige (Which countless people had been begging for, for ages) with a great design, a thick maple cap, at one thousand dollars.

You forget that the RGA121 is a guitar that blew up in popularity after it was discontinued, so countless others and myself included, disagree with you.

I'm keeping an eye on this, kind of want one but I want to see what it would cost to get it since there's so many actual options.


----------



## dedsouth333

I just read this whole thread and it really makes me wish I wasn't poor.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thorerges said:


> It wasn't attached to a high profile artist, their tops sucked and it just didn't look as good.


 
They had Matt Bachand. Shadows Fall were pretty big during the metalcore days of yesterdecade. Style and personal tastes aside, I guess that counts. 

And the RGA321 had a nice top, at least by Ibanez non J-Custom standards anyway.



Jonathan20022 said:


> You forget that the RGA121 is a guitar that blew up in popularity after it was discontinued, so countless others and myself included, disagree with you.


 
This. And the "popularity blow up" is mostly from guitar forums (a lot here for instance), which in the grand scheme of things, still not as large as the market of Ibanez' flaghsip models like the RG or S. 

If anything, to raise the probability of an RGA being reissued, people need to buy more of Jake Bowen's sig. Enough sales of that would warrant a budget model or even a non sig RGA a possibility in the future.


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man

bulb said:


> It will be available with a Matte finish because it looks even better.



Oh sweet! I thought this had a sparkle finish to it from the picture quality haha

Man, I need one of these. However, it'll probably cost big bucks in Australia...


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If anything, to raise the probability of an RGA being reissued, people need to buy more of Jake Bowen's sig. Enough sales of that would warrant a budget model or even a non sig RGA a possibility in the future.



So if we all pay money for a guitar we don't particularly want now, we'll unlock new versions of the guitar that we do want in the future. Also, are you by chance a game designer?


----------



## Musiscience

narad said:


> So if we all pay money for a guitar we don't particularly want now, we'll unlock new versions of the guitar that we do want in the future. Also, are you by chance a game designer?



I agree 100% with what you said  but I still want a JBM100.. kinda.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> So if we all pay money for a guitar we don't particularly want now, we'll unlock new versions of the guitar that we do want in the future. Also, are you by chance a game designer?



First answer: if you want to see it that way, then basically yes.  It worked with the Meshuggah and Tosin sigs didn't it? Or any other company really. PRS started as a boutique company before hauling in the SE range for instance. 

I suppose that's how marketing at Ibanez roll somewhat, at least in the recent years from observation. They pick a new model for production and a poster boy to give a sig to: EG the Roadcore models and Chris Miller from You Me At Six, just like the RGAs and Matt Bachand (and supposedly Chris Broderick) years before. Now it's Jake Bowen's just happens to be based on the RGA. It could bring newer models, or it could go the way of the Radius and only exist as a Joe Satriani signature. 

With the RGAs, there were only the prestige lines. Even if they didn't sell as well as Ibby's main cash cows (RGs Ss Jems JSs), they did warrant an expansion to trem equipped models, and non Prestige RGAs in 6s, 7s and 8s. Hell, there were even Gio RGAs, my friend's little brother owns one. So the RGAs did get enough attention after all, with different price ranges and surprise, more finishes than black. In retrospect, they had a good run. Guitar companies discontinue stuff all the time. I mean, the MIJ Universe has been discontinued, to subsequently make way for the Jem 7 and UV Premium. 

The loud cry of wanting the RGAs back missed the boat the first time for various reasons like they couldn't afford it at the time, or as you said, didn't care for it. It's a selfish complaint. Listening to those guys a lot usually mean you've spent a little too much time in guitar forums.  Most of those usually really want their favorite artist's sig to happen, then get scared of the price without understanding the concept of how sig models work. Almost everyone complained about the M8M, but still didn't stop people from buying them. 

If anything, I WANT people to buy Jake and Misha's signatures. They worked their asses off and deserve the rewards for it. With Periphery spawning a legion of djent bands out there, why not? And of course I want the RGA back with an Original or Lo Pro Edge. Jake's model happens to be the only one that has that, and that's awesome. More of that would be even better. Same with the Jackson RGA... Jackson is the new Ibanez nowadays ain't it? 

And no, I'm not a game designer.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> So if we all pay money for a guitar we don't particularly want now, we'll unlock new versions of the guitar that we do want in the future. Also, are you by chance a game designer?



That's kind of how product lines work... 

The RGD line only had the RGD2127z to start off, and now it's expanded to several different guitars. You don't buy something and it gets cut out and ceases support, the Titan only came out of sheer customer demand to the public and hopefully it does well enough for a 7 to come out.

It's still a business not a charity whichever way you look at it, if people don't buy these Misha sigs (Which I doubt could honestly ever happen). It would get discontinued.


----------



## narad

^^ Now you're going to go and make me use the "You don't say?" image twice in the same thread? No sir, I won't do it!

EDIT: And what I mean is that I get that -- it should go without saying, but there's no option but to stay the course. If someone introduces...a limited time only taco, or some consumable good, everybody collectively going a bit overboard helps push it into permanency. But that notion of "voting with your dollar" isn't as applicable when we're talking $3k guitars - they either make something that's mass appealing or they don't, and that's a lot of weight to put on Jake's sig!


----------



## bulb

Teh_Br00ts_Man said:


> Oh sweet! I thought this had a sparkle finish to it from the picture quality haha
> 
> Man, I need one of these. However, it'll probably cost big bucks in Australia...



There is a very slight pearlescent quality to the matte finish to give it dimension and movement rather than it being entirely flat, much like they do with matte cars to show off the lines.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I'm really pleased about this, not just because it's a signature model for one of my favourite artists, but because the sheer number of apparent options at launch suggests to me that a major guitar company is stepping up and saying "yes" the guitar hero *is* alive and well.


----------



## sly

Hi Bulb, I think I remember you have a Jackson with a Floyd. Do a Floyded version will be an option?


----------



## s2k9k

InVirtue said:


> Bulbster - any chance of getting one of these with the old CS headstock? Thusly:


 I've always loved this one


----------



## VinnyShredz

Think I must have checked instagram about 50 times this week to lust over that Amber Tiger Eye quilt. Def getting a seven version of one of these, just gotta see which finish looks the sickest in person. *lust*

And yeah if I could change ONE thing is I'd reverse this HS, but I already have a Broderick sig with the reverse HS so that's alright


----------



## bulb

Vynce_Usurper said:


> Think I must have checked instagram about 50 times this week to lust over that Amber Tiger Eye quilt. Def getting a seven version of one of these, just gotta see which finish looks the sickest in person. *lust*
> 
> And yeah if I could change ONE thing is I'd reverse this HS, but I already have a Broderick sig with the reverse HS so that's alright



I wanted the 4+3 specifically (it's what I am used to) with straight string pull, so reversing it was the thing that made the most sense. I dig the way it looks a lot.


----------



## Thorerges

I told my sweetwater dealer that IF a blue quilt Jackson USA comes out with the name Misha Mansoor on it, I'll buy it immediately.


----------



## Curt

Still trying to get over how perfect the tigers eye one is.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

bulb said:


> I wanted the 4+3 specifically (it's what I am used to) with straight string pull, so reversing it was the thing that made the most sense. I dig the way it looks a lot.



But the sig one isn't reversed?


----------



## absolutorigin

I can see a matte blue and amber quilt in my future. Looks awesome.


----------



## SonicBlur

Ugh...that quilted brown top one causes my crotchular region to experience rigor mortis.


----------



## jeleopard

SonicBlur said:


> Ugh...that quilted brown top one causes my crotchular region to experience rigor mortis.



Might wanna get that checked out


----------



## mniel8195

This may sway me from my mayones purchase. Hopefully an orange option is available in solid with uncovered pickups!


----------



## mniel8195

I assume these will ship setup for drop g# with d'addario strings 11-64?


----------



## SonicBlur

I'm still waiting for a price....unloading some guitars to hopefully buy one of these!


----------



## lewstherin006

SonicBlur said:


> I'm still waiting for a price....unloading some guitars to hopefully buy one of these!



Prepare your body; im sure this will be around anywhere from 3.5 to 5k.


----------



## Jlang

lewstherin006 said:


> Prepare your body; im sure this will be around anywhere from 3.5 to 5k.



lol, I think the 3.5 k will be at the EXTREME end. I bet these will come around 2500 usd MSRP for one of the bare bones no fancy top model.


----------



## timbucktu123

its most likely gunna be in the 2.5-3k range


----------



## Jake

> im sure this will be around anywhere from 3.5 to 5k.





> im sure





> 5k


This is why we get price hype issues. I'll say 2.5 to 3.5 at most judging by what the dealer said in the first thread.


----------



## stevexc

lewstherin006 said:


> Prepare your body; im sure this will be around anywhere from 3.5 to 5k.



USA Brodericks are 3-3.3k. Even despite any "extra" features (BKPs, SS frets) Misha's already said we'll be "pleasantly surprised given that they're USA CS". I'd expect around $3k.


----------



## mniel8195

I would pay 2300-2500 for a non top guitar. This is the only production 7 out that has all the specs I like. I'm hoping for and awesome solid colors.


----------



## cardinal

From the other thread that was deleted, there's a huge price spread between the stripped model (plain top, no P inlay) and the fanciest model. But the base price looked pretty much in line with the B7, given the hardware/electronics differences.


----------



## VinnyShredz

bet you the solid colors sell for around 2.8 to 3k and the trans sell from 3k to 3.3
for the more basic version. ........ mmm tiger eye *more homer noises*


----------



## SonicBlur

lewstherin006 said:


> Prepare your body; im sure this will be around anywhere from 3.5 to 5k.



Eh...for that kinda price I'd just go get a Mayones or something, not that I could afford one regardless...


----------



## mniel8195

SonicBlur said:


> Eh...for that kinda price I'd just go get a Mayones or something, not that I could afford one regardless...



The problem with Mayones is that they do not offer a 26.5 scale guitar... I've been eyeing a duvell and even though i love the guitar visually I don't think the scale options will be optimal for me.


----------



## lewstherin006

cardinal said:


> From the other thread that was deleted, there's a huge price spread between the stripped model (plain top, no P inlay) and the fanciest model. But the base price looked pretty much in line with the B7, given the hardware/electronics differences.



You are right. This is what misha said on metalguitarist.org

"The P will be on the "signature" version of the guitar, the regular one has no P, no etch on the pickups and does not bear my name anywhere on it. It also costs less. This is the version that we are all planning on being the "bread and butter" of sales.

Oh and you can get the standard version in the same finishes."


----------



## STARLOVIN

I read on his Ask.fm account yesterday and he was saying that the P inlay will be optional.


----------



## Thorerges

He said that here, some models will have the inlay some models won't. Smart move on behalf of him and jackson I think. 

Hopefully Jackson is taking this very seriously because they haven't really introduced anything mind-blowing for a few years now.


----------



## Daemon

Anything more than 2500&#8364; will be too much.
Come on guys, this is going to be some productions model.

Okay these are sexy beast (especially the Amber one), but for 2500&#8364;-3k you can have a full custom guitar done by a very good luthier.

The existing B6, Broderick, etc.. are already overpriced IMO.


BUT, this it's good to see some beautiful guitars from Jackson. Was bored of basswood black body with rosewood fretboard, etc..


----------



## Thorerges

The inlay models will be more expensive. Therefore their tops will also look nicer with more pronounced quilt.


----------



## Curt

The matte Laguna Seca blue 7 is starting to look very appealing to me, to be honest.


----------



## canuck brian

Daemon said:


> Anything more than 2500&#8364; will be too much.
> Come on guys, this is going to be some productions model.
> 
> Okay these are sexy beast (especially the Amber one), but for 2500&#8364;-3k you can have a full custom guitar done by a very good luthier.
> 
> The existing B6, Broderick, etc.. are already overpriced IMO.



I wasn't aware non-Jackson luthiers were making USA Jackson guitars.

How exactly are you coming to the conclusion the price tag is too much here? If it's a USA model, then there will be highly experienced luthiers working on the guitars. Which USA based luthier were you referring to that would have stock on hand to provide these competing guitars, the financial backing to replace said guitars in case of a product defect on the spot, have enough brand recognition to have high resale value and the ability to mass produce these guitars in a quantity that would allow people to actually try the product in a store that could directly compete with Jackson USA?

The Jackson Broderick signature is very much not overpriced, it's just out of most peoples acceptable price range. If you don't want to pay the cash needed to obtain one, that doesn't mean it's overpriced.

Lemme see what it takes for Mayonnes to make a neck thru, floyd rose equipped stainless steel fretted guitar with Dimarzios from the Axe Palace....oh look...$4650. An equivalent Setius from Mayonnes matching Bulb's guitar clears $3500 US.

All that being said, if the 6 string version is within my finances to pick up, i'll be doing so.


----------



## Curt

The Jackson CS guys are some of the most experienced in the business right now... If you would end up choosing similar specs on a guitar, why go to anyone else for the same price when you can get one of these without the super long wait time more often than not? a USA Jackson with these specs is easily worth the likely asking price. Like Brian said, not being able to afford something doesn't make it overpriced.


----------



## Thorerges

canuck brian said:


> I wasn't aware non-Jackson luthiers were making USA Jackson guitars.
> 
> How exactly are you coming to the conclusion the price tag is too much here? If it's a USA model, then there will be highly experienced luthiers working on the guitars. Which USA based luthier were you referring to that would have stock on hand to provide these competing guitars, the financial backing to replace said guitars in case of a product defect on the spot, have enough brand recognition to have high resale value and the ability to mass produce these guitars in a quantity that would allow people to actually try the product in a store that could directly compete with Jackson USA?
> 
> The Jackson Broderick signature is very much not overpriced, it's just out of most peoples acceptable price range. If you don't want to pay the cash needed to obtain one, that doesn't mean it's overpriced.
> 
> Lemme see what it takes for Mayonnes to make a neck thru, floyd rose equipped stainless steel fretted guitar with Dimarzios from the Axe Palace....oh look...$4650. An equivalent Setius from Mayonnes matching Bulb's guitar clears $3500 US.
> 
> All that being said, if the 6 string version is within my finances to pick up, i'll be doing so.



I agree, but I don't think he knows that Jackson USA are actually done by luthiers. I think he assumes that productions models are all machine crafted like their korean counterparts.


----------



## Thorerges

If this guitar comes looking as good as the pictures, with the aforementioned specifications and all under $3000 then I am definitely on board. In my opinion, the JP series by Music man is all around the best value guitar you can find. Sure, it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to own one and they're extremely playable guitars manufactured in the US.

If Jackson USA can pull the same thing off, it would be a huge deal, much to the benefit of all parties involved. The Jackson custom shop, much like Mayones/Suhr, is notoriously expensive and I would agree that you could be overpaying. However, the unbelievable quality makes a $3k price tag completely justified, at least in the modern market.


----------



## Curt

Thorerges said:


> I agree, but I don't think he knows that Jackson USA are actually done by luthiers. I think he assumes that productions models are all machine crafted like their korean counterparts.



There are no guitars out there that are 100% manufactured by machine... at some level, every single guitar was in the hands of someone at some point. The difference between Luthiers like those in the Jackson CS and the people making the guitars in the indo factories, is that the craft is their passion. In the indo factories, it's mostly just a job to them. If you love what you do, and have the adequate knowledge and tools, the product will be good.


----------



## Thorerges

Curt said:


> There are no guitars out there that are 100% manufactured by machine... at some level, every single guitar was in the hands of someone at some point. The difference between Luthiers like those in the Jackson CS and the people making the guitars in the indo factories, is that the craft is their passion. In the indo factories, it's mostly just a job to them. If you love what you do, and have the adequate knowledge and tools, the product will be good.



I saw the chapman guitars video and a lot of it is done by hand, you're 100% correct.


----------



## canuck brian

Thorerges said:


> In my opinion, the JP series by Music man is all around the best value guitar you can find. Sure, it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to own one and they're extremely playable guitars manufactured in the US.



I am 100% behind this statement. EBMM makes absolutely amazing guitars with incredible consistency. However, they also have one of the most automated and machine controlled manufacturing systems I've ever seen.


----------



## mniel8195

If these are on the same level as the Suhr pro line I will be happy with my purchase.


----------



## mniel8195

Does the Jackson customs cs use a plea machine just curious.


----------



## Jonathan20022

canuck brian said:


> I am 100% behind this statement. EBMM makes absolutely amazing guitars with incredible consistency. However, they also have one of the most automated and machine controlled manufacturing system I've ever seen.



Hey it works! They're some of the best production guitars out there, great customer service and every instrument feels perfect right out of the box!


----------



## EarlWellington

Curt said:


> The Jackson CS guys are some of the most experienced in the business right now... If you would end up choosing similar specs on a guitar, why go to anyone else for the same price when you can get one of these without the super long wait time more often than not? a USA Jackson with these specs is easily worth the likely asking price. Like Brian said, not being able to afford something doesn't make it overpriced.



What about the recent CS builds with wrong frets material, or putting 23 frets instead of 24?... seems like some basic flaws from 'experienced' luthiers.


----------



## jonsick

EarlWellington said:


> What about the recent CS builds with wrong frets material, or putting 23 frets instead of 24?... seems like some basic flaws from 'experienced' luthiers.



These are embarrassing stories. I have two Jackson Custom Shops delivered in the last 14 months. The wait was long, but both guitars are perfect out of the box. To spec, as ordered and no problems. 

If you can handle the long wait times, then it's worthwhile going for it.


----------



## canuck brian

Jonathan20022 said:


> Hey it works! They're some of the best production guitars out there, great customer service and every instrument feels perfect right out of the box!



Oh dude - I'm at the front lines promoting guitars built with as much machine processing as possible. It's the fit, finish, fretting and setup done by hand on an already borderline perfect product that really makes EBMM shine. I have yet to play JP model that i didn't believe was flat out awesome.



> What about the recent CS builds with wrong frets material, or putting 23 frets instead of 24?... seems like some basic flaws from 'experienced' luthiers.



Those are definitely black marks on Jackson's record, but a couple of guitars with flaws that they were able to address and replace handily out of possibly thousands of guitars that have left that shop doesn't make the JCS bad quality. 

Back on topic.


----------



## bulb

Go visit the Fender Factory in corona (hell I shot a ton of pics while I was there, and posted that up when I did) I think you guys will be just as surprised at just how much is done by hand. The machines do a lot, and they start the process, but seriously all the detail work that actually matters is done by hand, in such a consistent way that it's kind of hard to imagine!


----------



## Daemon

Thorerges said:


> I agree, but I don't think he knows that Jackson USA are actually done by luthiers. I think he assumes that productions models are all machine crafted like their korean counterparts.



Yep that's what I thought ! But I was apparently wrong. 

But what I meant was that for the same price you can have a full custom with everything YOU decided. (Skervesen, and others)

I wasn't raging because "I'm poor and I can't afford guitar so it's overpriced" that was a quick and scornful shortcut you took here Brian. 
But I know you that you know what you're talking about as I follow your guitar works for several years.

And the only few USA Jackson I saw wasn't that "stunning" regarding craftmanship (and in comparison to Mayones or handmade guitars I saw)

But as you said, I'm not close-minded, I'll be happy to have this sig in my hands and to make my own opinion.. 

And to answer Bulb, I'll be also happy to see and know what is done by hand in big factories, like Jackson, ESP, Fender etc.. What a dream for a passionate of lutherie that I am !


Back to topic, I just wanted to tell you Bulb and others that think I am rage-man, that your signature seems to be at this day the most gorgeous Jackson I've ever seen IMO. This kind of standard and beautiful should have appeared way before (and not only for Jackson).


Peace guys


----------



## teamSKDM

Daemon said:


> Anything more than 2500&#8364; will be too much.
> Come on guys, this is going to be some productions model.
> 
> Okay these are sexy beast (especially the Amber one), but for 2500&#8364;-3k you can have a full custom guitar done by a very good luthier.
> 
> The existing B6, Broderick, etc.. are already overpriced IMO.
> 
> 
> BUT, this it's good to see some beautiful guitars from Jackson. Was bored of basswood black body with rosewood fretboard, etc..



Jackson usa swears by alder and ebony actually.

On topic, ive owned many ebmm , ibanez jcrafts, carvins, played many high end guitars and i just loved my usa sl2h more than anything. It was just a metallic black guitar but it was seriously incredible. If i played 6 strings id try to snag it right back. Anyone questioning the quality of this, any usa jackson owner can assure you these will be well worth the money.


----------



## canuck brian

Daemon said:


> Yep that's what I thought ! But I was apparently wrong.
> 
> But what I meant was that for the same price you can have a full custom with everything YOU decided. (Skervesen, and others)
> 
> I wasn't raging because "I'm poor and I can't afford guitar so it's overpriced" that was a quick and scornful shortcut you took here Brian.
> But I know you that you know what you're talking about as I follow your guitar works for several years.
> 
> And the only few USA Jackson I saw wasn't that "stunning" regarding craftmanship (and in comparison to Mayones or handmade guitars I saw)
> 
> But as you said, I'm not close-minded, I'll be happy to have this sig in my hands and to make my own opinion..
> 
> And to answer Bulb, I'll be also happy to see and know what is done by hand in big factories, like Jackson, ESP, Fender etc.. What a dream for a passionate of lutherie that I am !



 Trust me. I'm in the same boat with not being able to afford all these absolutely sick guitars that I've been wanting for years. One of the reasons I started building was so i could build guitars that I've wanted. 

Here's EBMM's factory tour. Big thing to remember - even if almost the entire guitar is done by machine, the fretwork, fine details and setup not being done properly can make a potentially awesome guitar into a total dud. Gotta have the right people making sure the guitar comes out awesome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqNQnBm3S0g


----------



## cardinal

Hopefully the Jackson custom shop isn't making bone head mistakes anymore since the factory was redone somewhat recently. Apparently they use to have to scramble all around the Fender facility to get what they needed, and that's clearly a recipe for mistakes. Now they have state-of-the-art machinery all in one place. 

These look great and really, the pricing from the other thread (now deleted) was reasonable. Maybe more than random-Internet-luither-who-swears-he-can-build-anything-for-$1500, but reasonable for a world-class guitar manufacturer. 

Gotta ask: any plans for a version with Floyd Rose???


----------



## bulb

Just wait a little bit guys, the ACTUAL pricing will be announced at NAMM haha, and you will be able to order as of then.

If the model does well, then it becomes easier to talk about variations!

Being optimistic though: If we did decide to do a floyd, would you guys prefer the OFR or the Low Profile bridge?


----------



## NemesisTheory

I've yet to have Jackson make a bone-head mistake, or any legit mistake on any of my customs. I've ordered some fairly odd and specific things from them over the years and all have been 100% plus. Sometimes they've even added little things to enhance the build. I only ever had one issue with the color on a guitar and that was a somewhat understandable miscommunication. Their wait times are kinda hard to endure and often run pretty late, but for me its always been worth it because I get a guitar that will be with me til the end. I doubt anyone will have any worries with these. These are probably the thing I'm most looking forward to seeing and learning more about at NAMM.


----------



## teamSKDM

bulb said:


> Just wait a little bit guys, the ACTUAL pricing will be announced at NAMM haha, and you will be able to order as of then.
> 
> If the model does well, then it becomes easier to talk about variations!
> 
> Being optimistic though: If we did decide to do a floyd, would you guys prefer the OFR or the Low Profile bridge?




I personally would prefer the low profile floyd. &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## cardinal

I prefer the OFR, but it's your sig! And I wouldn't not buy it on account of one over the other. Either one is better than a hardtail, which isn't much fun to me. 

I asked mainly because I wasn't sure if it'd be part of the standard option list or not. I've seen some of your guitars in the past that had Floyds, so I thought maybe you liked having the option available.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

OFR. No question.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

bulb said:


> Just wait a little bit guys, the ACTUAL pricing will be announced at NAMM haha, and you will be able to order as of then.
> 
> If the model does well, then it becomes easier to talk about variations!
> 
> Being optimistic though: If we did decide to do a floyd, would you guys prefer the OFR or the Low Profile bridge?




Ever play a Gotoh Floyd, like on a Suhr?


----------



## mniel8195

Are these going to have custom shop wait times? Or will these be ready to ship?


----------



## Erwin_AT

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ever play a Gotoh Floyd, like on a Suhr?



The Gotoh GE1996T is a great trem.


----------



## HighGain510

For the love of.... guys, the "CNC vs 'hand-made' guitars" debate is long over, I posted this years ago... here's a refresher for those still confused by the concept so you stop arguing this thread off-topic already... 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/41039-ron-thorns-take-cnc-timeframes-etc-interesting-read.html



bulb said:


> Just wait a little bit guys, the ACTUAL pricing will be announced at NAMM haha, and you will be able to order as of then.
> 
> If the model does well, then it becomes easier to talk about variations!
> 
> Being optimistic though: If we did decide to do a floyd, would you guys prefer the OFR or the Low Profile bridge?



SO can't wait!  If you do a Floyd version, IMHO you'd be hard-pressed to find a better trem than the Gotoh Floyd (GE1996T version as Erwin stated) which is what Suhr uses on the Moderns. It is one of the best, again IMO, as far as tone and stability goes. 

You might have to check though, considering how thin these bodies are supposed to be, they may have trouble adapting the current design directly for tremolo action without making the body thicker due to the sustain block sticking out of the bridge route on the back of the body. Just something you might want to run by the Jackson folks up front before folks start getting TOO excited.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^they could use a shorter block.


----------



## technomancer

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^they could use a shorter block.



Which Goth actually offers... you can order them with blocks down to 33mm  Of course I'm sure if Jackson wanted to order a bunch for a model Gotoh would work with them if they needed shorter than that.


----------



## HighGain510

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^they could use a shorter block.





technomancer said:


> Which Goth actually offers... you can order them with blocks down to 33mm  Of course I'm sure if Jackson wanted to order a bunch for a model Gotoh would work with them if they needed shorter than that.



Yeah I guess we'd need to see dimensions for the actual depth on the sig model when it gets released. Some of those sideways shots look PRETTY darn thin and if the proto basswood/maple ones were thin enough for the bodies to cup/warp, I'm guessing it could be a concern.  I'd just be careful with making the sustain block even shorter to accommodate the thinner body as the less mass you have there the thinner the overall tone tends to be, IME. 

Keep in mind you can't get a 100% feel for how thin these are but that one shot gives you a decent idea of how thin we're talking:








Not sure if it's quite BM-level thin but if it is, a Floyd would be quite difficult without increasing the thickness of the body a tad or else you're going to have a sustain block slapping you in the stomach and/or nuts.


----------



## cardinal

There's no 7-string Gotoh Floyd other than the Ibanez trems. For 7 string locking trems, the only quality options that Jackson would have are OFR or Floyd Pro.

The body could be like the RGA and S-Series where it's very thin at the edges but plenty thick in the middle. I can't tell from these pics.


----------



## Andromalia

HighGain510 said:


> Not sure if it's quite BM-level thin but if it is, a Floyd would be quite difficult without increasing the thickness of the body a tad or else you're going to have a sustain block slapping you in the stomach and/or nuts.



Well, it's an archtop, the middle isn't as thin as the sides, you can judge approximately at the neck joint in that picture. Whether it would accommodate this or that block length is something I expect the Jackson guys know and they would choose accordingly. It's probably not thinner than an Ibby S.


----------



## mniel8195

Doesn't misha already own a couple of these guitars with Floyd rose bridges?


----------



## Valnob

I don't know if the sigs have the same thickness, but those have FR's


----------



## mniel8195

i would love to hear what the neck carve is like on this. If it was based on something jackson had already made or if it is similar to one of Misha's guitars.


----------



## VinnyShredz

mniel8195 said:


> i would love to hear what the neck carve is like on this. If it was based on something jackson had already made or if it is similar to one of Misha's guitars.



I think the radius is gonna be 20" like Misha's customs, opposed to the 12 - 16 and the heel is gonna be like Misha's sigs too if thats what you're asking. The neck I'm sure will be fairly thin... Mmmshred


Also interesting update, theres a pic of the Seven string prototype in blue on instagram, with the chrome pickups, but no "P" inlay. Such interest.


----------



## manu80

those are so gorgeous...


----------



## The Scenic View

Dat gloss BMW blue, mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tj_saxon

Oh sweet mother of god that amber one is so damn sexy
Namm and my taxes need to hurry up and get here. Only jackson I have seen I've wanted since I was 15 and first saw the rhoads v if that helps you guys understand. Any who amazing job bulb. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## illimmigrant

hmm I saw Misha having to tune in the middle of songs and now I'm wondering about the tunning stability of these. Could have been new strings or the humidity of the venue, but it certainly made me wonder. They all looked pretty amazing though.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

Beautiful quilt top and cool colors
Ibanez RGA shape
Ibanez S-series thickness
24 frets
BKPs
End-fretboard truss adjustment
Knobs that aren't right up next to the freaking pickups
Jackson
Misha

As long as one of these 7s is under $2000 I am determined to get one and it will be my first fancy guitar.
All I can say is HYPE.


----------



## Jlang

Bucketheadtwo said:


> Beautiful quilt top and cool colors
> 
> As long as one of these 7s is under $2000



I think these guitars will be reasonably priced, however, I don't think they will be quite that low.


----------



## Jonathan20022

illimmigrant said:


> hmm I saw Misha having to tune in the middle of songs and now I'm wondering about the tunning stability of these. Could have been new strings or the humidity of the venue, but it certainly made me wonder. They all looked pretty amazing though.



"He has to tune in the middle of a set?! Wow his entire line of guitars must have weak tuning stability" 

You have to tune any guitar every now and then, moreso when you're thrashing around on stage and jam on it the way these guys do.


----------



## Thorerges

If Misha is using it live then he really believes in it. He's a proper gear nerd.


----------



## illimmigrant

Jonathan20022 said:


> "He has to tune in the middle of a set?! Wow his entire line of guitars must have weak tuning stability"
> 
> You have to tune any guitar every now and then, moreso when you're thrashing around on stage and jam on it the way these guys do.




If you re-read my post, you'll find it said, "in the middle of songs." Not between songs.


----------



## Spacestationfive

Some people tune during songs, some wait!


----------



## Jonathan20022

illimmigrant said:


> If you re-read my post, you'll find it said, "in the middle of songs." Not between songs.



Same concept, guitars go out of tune when you introduce a number of elements into the mix. Doesn't mean these guitars are any less stable than any other high end guitar.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Especially if you consider the fact they they play songs with different tunings. If it's a song where they just drop the top string quick then that can affect the tuning to stay settled in a few ways.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

Jlang said:


> I think these guitars will be reasonably priced, however, I don't think they will be quite that low.



Well, it depends how many variations they're making. The Broderick Custom Shop is ~$3000, while its Indo variation is only $1000. There are also solid colors and will probably be more variations as time goes on. I believe they can make a nice quilt model that isn't too expensive, but otherwise I can always hope for a glossy BMW light blue one for the price I'm looking for. The blue matte sparkle isn't that bad though now that I look at it again.


----------



## Thorerges

Bucketheadtwo said:


> Well, it depends how many variations they're making. The Broderick Custom Shop is ~$3000, while its Indo variation is only $1000. There are also solid colors and will probably be more variations as time goes on. I believe they can make a nice quilt model that isn't too expensive, but otherwise I can always hope for a glossy BMW light blue one for the price I'm looking for. The blue matte sparkle isn't that bad though now that I look at it again.



There are no Indo versions of this model, yet. If the Misha sig does as well as the broderick, I think they'll release other options.


----------



## s2k9k

New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## Black Mamba

Can't wait to see pics of the sig. in Silverburst!


----------



## Guitarrags

s2k9k said:


> New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses



Sweet Sugar Babies!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> $3,265.29-$3,673.43


So, around $2500 - $3000?



> Now, the esteemed Djent-leman himself



Fvck you, Jackson.

Fvck you.


----------



## JustFlipACoin

Hmm. . . so with MSRP from $3,265.29-$3,673.43, the closest thing I've found to that price range is the SL2HT Soloist (also USA series) with $3,194.43 - $3,749.99. The SL2HT retails for around $2500-2600, so I would expect the price wouldn't be much more than that!


----------



## Black Mamba

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, around $2500 - $3000?



More like $2350 and $2645 for the Juggernaut HT-6.


----------



## narad

There's going to be a silverburst!? Man, he chose all the right colors!


----------



## Black Mamba

Also, it's a Silverburst Sparkle so it will be reminiscent of Mark's old JPX:


----------



## mniel8195

Disappointed that there are not that many solid color options


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's only 5 options total, and 3 of those are solid colors.


----------



## mniel8195

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's only 5 options total, and 3 of those are solid colors.



I wanted orange! Lol


----------



## katsumura78

So wait, can you get the brushed nickle BKP's on this without the big P inlay or is that just part of the package?


----------



## Jake

Oh boy price is gonna be about what I thought. I really don't know if it's gonna be possible to drop 2.5k on this. I would have to move a lot of my shit.....decisions are gonna be tough this year especially with Carvin making me wanna throw my money at them


----------



## Jonathan20022

Black Mamba said:


> Also, it's a Silverburst Sparkle so it will be reminiscent of Mark's old JPX:
> 
> "insert picture of JPX"



I should get a silverburst Misha Sig to match this bad boy


----------



## Timelesseer

I will own one of these at some point this year. No idea how I'm going to choose a color though. I want them all except for black. Leaning towards Tigers Eye or the Silverburst. GAS is through the rooooof right now!


----------



## Thorerges

Jake said:


> Oh boy price is gonna be about what I thought. I really don't know if it's gonna be possible to drop 2.5k on this. I would have to move a lot of my shit.....decisions are gonna be tough this year especially with Carvin making me wanna throw my money at them



Yea its hard seeing it at 2.5k, if it drops to below $3k for the juggernaut 6 then i guess thats good enough.


----------



## canuck brian

Between Misha's sigs and the rest of the lineup in the link posted, Jackson is really bringing it this year. Extended scale, neck thru 7's - nicely done.


----------



## Thorerges

canuck brian said:


> Between Misha's sigs and the rest of the lineup in the link posted, Jackson is really bringing it this year. Extended scale, neck thru 7's - nicely done.



Yea, about time. Jackson has been relying on the soloist for far too long, this along with the broderick should start to reel more people in.


----------



## Jonathan20022

If the price is what I think it will be, I'm in for one


----------



## redlol

canuck brian said:


> Between Misha's sigs and the rest of the lineup in the link posted, Jackson is really bringing it this year. Extended scale, neck thru 7's - nicely done.



Any word on lefties? Just looked at their lineup and damn...


----------



## NovaLion

I'm guessing "Matte Blue Frost" is their way of having Laguna Seca Blue with no sort of suit? I'd hate to get one thinking I'm getting LSB and it not be it.


----------



## mniel8195

hopefully the silver burst is awesome. I have not liked the silver burst guitars jackson has done in the past.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I couldn't resist, sorry everyone.


----------



## Neilzord

I have to admit that his taste in guitars is fantastic. Those Jacksons look incredible! 

Not too fond of the Jackson website pics though. I Think there photographer needs to put down the wide angle. or is it just me?!


----------



## s4tch

OK then, so there's 4 models:
- MISHA MANSOOR JUGGERNAUT HT 6
- MISHA MANSOOR JUGGERNAUT HT 7
- MISHA MANSOOR BULB HT 6
- MISHA MANSOOR BULB HT 7

The Juggernauts have Piranha inlays all the way, the Bulb models have a P logo at the 12th fret, and also the pickup covers are different. Did I miss something?

The US-made models are way out of my price range, but I'd be all over a blue 7-string Pro series Juggernaut.


----------



## Ludo95

They look great! Yes, a Pro series would be great


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Really digging the JUGGERNAUT HT 6.


----------



## Thorerges

I'm surprised the quality of the top on the 6 is superior than the juggernaut 7


----------



## travis bickle

man, if there was a mahogany bodied version, i would be all over this!!!! beautiful insturment nonetheless!!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Slightly dissapointed with the headstock on the 7. But what the hell, it's not my guitar.


----------



## dean_fry

man so disappointed that the HT 7 don't have reversed headstock!! ....ing idiots from jackson didn't even bother to get the description right: Jackson® Reverse AT (4-Over/3-Under)


----------



## Thorerges

wait till the real thing comes out. Jackson doesn't seem to hire the most reliable employees.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

It's probably been mentioned, but does anyone care to tell me the scale length(s)?


----------



## Daemon

To :


ZeroS1gnol said:


> It's probably been mentioned, but does anyone care to tell me the scale length(s)?






bulb said:


> Additionally the 6 is a 25.5" scale and the 7 is 26.5"



Here is your answer


----------



## Hourglass1117

s4tch said:


> The Juggernauts have Piranha inlays all the way, the Bulb models have a P logo at the 12th fret, and also the pickup covers are different.



Pretty ridiculous considering that's a $1400-1800 hike in MSRP, according to the site.

I wonder if they figure barely anyone will buy the Bulb models and are using its cost to subsidize the Juggernaut model.


----------



## s2k9k

canuck brian said:


> Between Misha's sigs and the rest of the lineup in the link posted, Jackson is really bringing it this year. Extended scale, neck thru 7's - nicely done.



Hell yeah! I totally agree. I'm really getting some major Jackson GAS! I really love that Blue SLATX-M 3-7 Soloist  With NAZGUL'S!!


----------



## HighGain510

Hourglass1117 said:


> Pretty ridiculous considering that's a $1400-1800 hike in MSRP, according to the site.
> 
> I wonder if they figure barely anyone will buy the Bulb models and are using its cost to subsidize the Juggernaut model.



I don't think it's ridiculous, honestly. You're paying the upcharge for the covered pickups ($400 alone) and I found out the "P logo" inlays are being done by Ron Thorn, so you know it's not going to be a sloppy ass inlay job. When they have to give BKP, Thorn, Misha, etc. a cut of each guitar before they even see money, you can be sure Jackson is going to price it accordingly to ensure they get a decent chunk out of the deal for themselves still.


----------



## narad

HighGain510 said:


> the "P logo" inlays are being done by Ron Thorn, so you know it's not going to be a sloppy ass inlay job.



Damn, what a complete waste of Ron's time when they could just be CNC'ing this stuff in-house.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

narad said:


> Damn, what a complete waste of Ron's time when they could just be CNC'ing this stuff in-house.



I don't imagine they will sell a whole lot with the inlay so not too much of his time would be wasted.


----------



## HighGain510

narad said:


> Damn, what a complete waste of Ron's time when they could just be CNC'ing this stuff in-house.



Jackson recognizes inlay talent when they see it? They've been using him for years for the Custom Shop stuff, so this is nothing new.  They're willing to pay and it's far easier for him to do stuff like that than it is for them to use builder time for inlaying when Ron is already set up to do all of that anyway. It seems more like a win-win than them losing out on anything. It likely costs them less to outsource that chunk to him than it would to have one of the builders stop what he's doing to focus on inlaying vice continuing to build guitars as they appear to still have quite a backlog to work through.


----------



## Zalbu

I wonder if Jackson will do a TAM10 and release a lower-end version which still have the Juggernaut pickups, I imagine that lots of people would want this guitar simply for a chance to try out the pickups.


----------



## Aso

Music Zoo has a bunch of pictures of these guitars. 

Here's the Silverburst


----------



## Guitarrags

Were prices officially released for all models?


----------



## VinnyShredz

Got an amber one on order &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

That silverburst is SICK tho as well


----------



## Jonathan20022

That silverburst is unreal, Goddamnit. I definitely gotta try and get one of these soon.


----------



## Possessed

I will definitely get a blue burst one in the near future!


----------



## Black Mamba

Damn, the silverburst looks GREAT! That and the Tiger Eye are at the top for me.

Nice pic of the Tiger Eye:


----------



## narad

Oh man...silverburst is better than expected...


----------



## cardinal

That inlay... Wondering if those fine details (the black parts between the pearl pieces on the handle of the P and the notches at the top of the P) are filler or if the inlay is just that intricate?

Also, it's not the same size on the 6 and 7 string models: they rescaled it to match each width fretboard. Nice touch as well.


----------



## mniel8195

I like the silver burst i wish they would bring the black in further. Will be ordering unless something else grabs my eye this namm!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Silverburst or Amber, that is the question.


----------



## HighGain510

cardinal said:


> That inlay... Wondering if those fine details (the black parts between the pearl pieces on the handle of the P and the notches at the top of the P) are filler or if the inlay is just that intricate?
> 
> Also, it's not the same size on the 6 and 7 string models: they rescaled it to match each width fretboard. Nice touch as well.



As I said before, Ron Thorn did the inlay for these. *He does not* *f**u**c**k* *around.*


----------



## Forkface

I dunno if its been posted yet, but according to sweetwater, the street price is 2.7k for the 6 string.

Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT6 - Amber Tiger Eye | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Thorerges

Forkface said:


> I dunno if its been posted yet, but according to sweetwater, the street price is 2.7k for the 6 string.
> 
> Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT6 - Amber Tiger Eye | Sweetwater.com



Was just going to post it! Great price!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Good price for a very solid guitar. I'm not familiar with Jackson USA but if they are anything like Schecter USA or J-custom then its a winner.


----------



## Timelesseer

Man, I'm really hoping the 7s come in at $2800 or $2900.


----------



## Guitarrags

That is an excellent price!!! If Blackwater raises their prices too high, I may be looking at my next guitar!!!


----------



## Thorerges

Lorcan Ward said:


> Good price for a very solid guitar. I'm not familiar with Jackson USA but if they are anything like Schecter USA or J-custom then its a winner.



I have a Jackson USA, hence my excitement for this signature. They're really, really great guitars. I encourage you to try them out.


----------



## lewstherin006

@ sweetwater's item code: MishManHT6LB. Im sure the 7s will only be about $100 more like the JPs are im guessing.


----------



## Thorerges




----------



## SkullCrusher

Its a good job I'm sitting down...


----------



## mniel8195

the specs on sweetwater say the scale for the 7 string is 25.5...hoepfully that is incorrect


----------



## electriceye

That quilt also looks REAL, as opposed to the phony tops Jacksons usually have on their USA models.


----------



## bulb

mniel8195 said:


> the specs on sweetwater say the scale for the 7 string is 25.5...hoepfully that is incorrect



The scale on all of the sevens is 26.5.


----------



## Saieph

New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## bulb

electriceye said:


> That quilt also looks REAL, as opposed to the phony tops Jacksons usually have on their USA models.



That's because I was adamant that we use a 5/8" maple cap, no veneer, no tricks!


----------



## NovaLion

There's an odd lack of the matte blue pics around, which is the color I was hoping for most.


----------



## mniel8195

can we get a clear answer on whats going on with the pickup colors or the different models?


----------



## jephjacques

that silver sparkle one, holy shit


----------



## VinnyShredz

bulb said:


> That's because I was adamant that we use a 5/8" maple cap, no veneer, no tricks!



Thanks for making these guitars happen Misha! Excellent job, they all look like winners. I can't wait til these babies come to the Music Zoo so I can play them!


----------



## Saieph

They look nice...sure they are a dream to play.


----------



## Deep Blue

Ooh boy these look amazing. Hoping a floyd version becomes a thing!


----------



## bulb

mniel8195 said:


> can we get a clear answer on whats going on with the pickup colors or the different models?



Regular models get black covers with black hex screws, 'bulb' models get the brushed nickel with black hex and laser etch


----------



## DC23

Looks like the street price for the 7 versions is between $2699-2999 based on sweet water's website


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

DC23 said:


> Looks like the street price for the 7 versions is between $2699-2999 based on sweet water's website



Price is up, 2999,99


----------



## cardinal

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Price is up, 2999,99



For the maple top. 2699 for the solid finish.

For comparison, the neckthru, alder-bodied B7 Deluxe with D-Activators streets for $2199, I think. I can't find anyone selling the one with the maple top, so I don't know what it costs. These of course don't have the BKPs or the neck/head binding.


----------



## noobstix

Anyone seen a UK/EU dealer yet?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

What is the neck profile like? I see on the Jackson site it says "custom profile". Anyone have some good pics of the back of these?


----------



## VinnyShredz

TheRileyOBrien said:


> What is the neck profile like? I see on the Jackson site it says "custom profile". Anyone have some good pics of the back of these?



Pretty curious about this too. 
Maybe a rep on here could describe how different if feels from a regular soloist neck


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

noobstix said:


> Anyone seen a UK/EU dealer yet?



Here's a Dutch site:

Goedkoop | voordeel | online | prijsvergelijk | bestellen | Online Webshop Bax-shop.nl

I think the Euro price is reasonable, I expected a lot higher tbh.


----------



## Duvell

noobstix said:


> Anyone seen a UK/EU dealer yet?



Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT 6 Amber Tiger Eye (2015)


----------



## jual_enchanter

noobstix said:


> Anyone seen a UK/EU dealer yet?



I ordered from Andertons, I believe Dolphin and PMT are taking orders too.


----------



## noobstix

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## HighGain510

Now that we've seen pricing on the Juggernaut model I'm itching to see what the "Bulb" model is going to run! Thinking I'll be bringing one of these home in amber this year!  SO hot!


----------



## Thorerges

Although I'm 100% buying one, I'm curious to see how much this guitar sells. Hopefully it does good!


----------



## cheosamad21

If the Euro price is anything to go off of, 3000 dollars is just too much for me, when I can get a custom shop guitar with the same pups and specs for less. Awesome guitar. Looks incredible. Just not for me.


----------



## Subshadow

Honestly I'm pretty disappointed the Bulb HT7 doesn't have the same finish as the 6. The 7 is a good looking guitar, but goddamn the finish on the HT6 is ....ing gorgeous.


----------



## bulb

Subshadow said:


> Honestly I'm pretty disappointed the Bulb HT7 doesn't have the same finish as the 6. The 7 is a good looking guitar, but goddamn the finish on the HT6 is ....ing gorgeous.



All of the available finishes are available on 6 and 7, I think some dealers just need to stock certain models first, but you can always call up your dealer to order of course.


----------



## bulb

cheosamad21 said:


> If the Euro price is anything to go off of, 3000 dollars is just too much for me, when I can get a custom shop guitar with the same pups and specs for less. Awesome guitar. Looks incredible. Just not for me.



The US price starts at 2399.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

bulb said:


> The US price starts at 2399.



That is not bad at all.


----------



## cardinal

bulb said:


> All of the available finishes are available on 6 and 7, I think some dealers just need to stock certain models first, but you can always call up your dealer to order of course.



I think he's saying that the trans blue burst finish on Bulb HT6 looks quite different from the trans blue burst finish in the Juggernaut HT7 on the website.


----------



## bulb

TheRileyOBrien said:


> That is not bad at all.



For a USA Jackson which comes standard with a set of covered BKP Juggernauts, Stainless Steel Frets, Luminlay side dots and Hipshot Locking Tuners and Bridge, i'd say that starting price being $2399 is pretty damn good bang for buck haha.


----------



## Thorerges

bulb said:


> For a USA Jackson which comes standard with a set of covered BKP Juggernauts, Stainless Steel Frets, Luminlay side dots and Hipshot Locking Tuners and Bridge, i'd say that starting price being $2399 is pretty damn good bang for buck haha.



It is, considering how SL2H soloists are flat top, have usually very ok top woods and retail for $2500 or so, that is amazing.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> For a USA Jackson which comes standard with a set of covered BKP Juggernauts, Stainless Steel Frets, Luminlay side dots and Hipshot Locking Tuners and Bridge, i'd say that starting price being $2399 is pretty damn good bang for buck haha.



Misha do you know what the "Bulb" version is supposed to run for the maple/alder version? Now that pricing is coming out and they're on display at NAMM I would think it's not necessary to keep it secret still right?


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> Misha do you know what the "Bulb" version is supposed to run for the maple/alder version? Now that pricing is coming out and they're on display at NAMM I would think it's not necessary to keep it secret still right?



I don't actually know exactly what it is, it's honestly going to be more of a "niche" model and I know the inlay is outsourced and costs quite a bit, so the price will likely be significantly higher as a result of that haha.


----------



## Forkface

edit: shit, i posted before watching assuming they would show all the colors or give info or whatever, but this guy sucks  he just rambled about some other bullshit. Video title super deceiving.


----------



## Zado

Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT7 EB Silver Burst Sparkle kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar

Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT7 Ebony Laguna Burst

Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT7 EB Amber Tiger Eye

Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT6 EB Silver Burst Sparkle kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar

Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT6 EB Matte Blue Frost kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar

Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT6 EB Matte Blue Frost kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar

Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT6 EB Amber Tiger Eye kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar


----------



## STARLOVIN

Still curious to know how thin the body is. Haven't seen any side views yet.


----------



## btbg

I'm liking the Laguna Burst juggernaut. I just have to convinced myself that it's not worth it to be so damn picky about the weird little nub of wood that the strap button sits into.


----------



## cheosamad21

bulb said:


> The US price starts at 2399.



Wow, that's actually incredible. This just came back on the radar.


----------



## mniel8195

He anyone ordered one of these yet?


----------



## Jlang

Wow, look at the top carve. Also matte blue


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...
I suddenly am a Misha Mansoor fanboy.


----------



## mniel8195

im really torn between the matte blue and the tiger finish. I need a better picture of the tiger finish!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

This makes that blue look infinitely more attractive, but that's now a contender for me as well right now


----------



## katsumura78

The matte blue frost will be mine!


----------



## Khoi

Yea, Misha's sig is ridiculous in person. I had the off chance of meeting him at the Jackson booth when I went to check them out too!

You can check out the full gallery here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741874.476013825786412&type=3&uploaded=109


----------



## mniel8195

Great pictures thank you. What did you think of the guitar?


----------



## Khoi

I didn't get a lot of play time on it, just a couple strummed chords, but it's really really really nice. I see one in my future. Feels as good as it looks really.


----------



## SonicBlur

Those pics are 6 strings, will these be available in 7 string?


----------



## Panacea224

The matte blue 7 shall be mine. Going to call my dealer and order one very soon.


----------



## Andromalia

SonicBlur said:


> Those pics are 6 strings, will these be available in 7 string?



I've seen several shops offering a 7 model. That said, they're likely not to stock all the options at once so if you want one of the more expensive you'll possibly have to browse shops a bit. Finding a matte black one might not be too difficult.


----------



## jephjacques

God damn it I'm gonna end up with one of the 7s, I can't resist 

The question is whether to go with the silverburst sparkle or the tortoise.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

HighGain510 said:


> Misha do you know what the "Bulb" version is supposed to run for the maple/alder version? Now that pricing is coming out and they're on display at NAMM I would think it's not necessary to keep it secret still right?


 
Off Jackson's website: MSRP (*guess* at list prices)

Jugg HT 6: $3,265.29-$3,673.43 ($2399-$2799)

Jugg HT 7: $3,673.43 ($2799)

Bulb HT 6: $4,081.62 ($3099)

Bulb HT 7: $5,034.00 ($3725)

Pure guesses rounding from 26% down; don't quote me. 

Noting Misha stated the starting price for the Jugg HT 6 is $2399- from $3265, that's like a 26% mark down, so it doesn't seem too bad. Took the sting out of the MSRP for the Bulb models, remembering they are USA. Good deal. I don't get what the difference between the Bulb and Juggernaut models are either, other than the Periphery inlay. I read the thread and the Jackson write ups. All AAA tops for stains. What's the big difference I missed?

EDIT: Yes the pickups covers too.


----------



## Guitarrags

Is there two different blue burst colors being offered? Looks like the bulb version is a little darker. If anyone can clarify that would be sweet!


----------



## bulb

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Off Jackson's website: MSRP (*guess* at list prices)
> 
> Jugg HT 6: $3,265.29-$3,673.43 ($2399-$2799)
> 
> Jugg HT 7: $3,673.43 ($2799)
> 
> Bulb HT 6: $4,081.62 ($3099)
> 
> Bulb HT 7: $5,034.00 ($3725)
> 
> Pure guesses rounding from 26% down; don't quote me.
> 
> Noting Misha stated the starting price for the Jugg HT 6 is $2399- from $3265, that's like a 26% mark down, so it doesn't seem too bad. Took the sting out of the MSRP for the Bulb models, remembering they are USA. Good deal. I don't get what the difference between the Bulb and Juggernaut models are either, other than the Periphery inlay. I read the thread and the Jackson write ups. All AAA tops for stains. What's the big difference I missed?
> 
> EDIT: Yes the pickups covers too.



The difference is the 'P' Inlay, Brushed Nickel Covers with the Laser Etched logo and the control cavity on the back has my signature laser etched as well. 
The substantial price difference comes from the fact that Ron Thorn is doing the inlays by hand (I said I wanted the best, they got me the best haha) and as a result there is a limited supply on how many of the 'Bulb' ones we can do a year. That added with the actual cost of the inlay bumps up the price. We are planning on the standard model being the mainstay.


----------



## bulb

jephjacques said:


> God damn it I'm gonna end up with one of the 7s, I can't resist
> 
> The question is whether to go with the silverburst sparkle or the tortoise.



I saw the Silverburst finished for the first time yesterday (it was the last color they tweaked, and I had only seen the body painted up until then)
I told them the next guitar they send me has to be the Silverburst, it looks so sick, and it's going to be awesome with the lights on stage!


----------



## bulb

SonicBlur said:


> Those pics are 6 strings, will these be available in 7 string?



Yes. There are a couple of them at NAMM!


----------



## Zalbu

The headstock looks almost comically oversized to me, do Jacksons usually look like that?


----------



## cheosamad21

At that price point the 6 string is probably joining me this year. Look incredible. Would love the 'Bulb' model but I won't be able to afford it. Amazing looking sig. Probably my favorite new guitar for the entire year.


----------



## jephjacques

bulb said:


> I saw the Silverburst finished for the first time yesterday (it was the last color they tweaked, and I had only seen the body painted up until then)
> I told them the next guitar they send me has to be the Silverburst, it looks so sick, and it's going to be awesome with the lights on stage!



You'll be the prettiest princess at the ball!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

bulb said:


> The difference is the 'P' Inlay, Brushed Nickel Covers with the Laser Etched logo and the control cavity on the back has my signature laser etched as well.
> The substantial price difference comes from the fact that Ron Thorn is doing the inlays by hand (I said I wanted the best, they got me the best haha) and as a result there is a limited supply on how many of the 'Bulb' ones we can do a year. That added with the actual cost of the inlay bumps up the price. We are planning on the standard model being the mainstay.


 
Dude that is awesome sauce that they are virtually the same instrument, +/- some cosmetic differences. Ron Thorn is the man for sure so that is pretty amazing to have him do an inlay. To me, it seemed like a big jump for an inlay, especially when compared to the full board Dylan H. has done like my incoming axe. But you can tell that "P" isn't a typical 12th fret job with average material, plus again, it's Thorn . Those are all really cool touches. One of those models should have a home with me. I can't get over the sex that is both the tiger eye and laguna with the binding; that just sets me off!

There is nothing but badass involved with this signature line.


----------



## Thorerges

Although I am definitely getting a 6, I would also be keenly interested in a floyd rose version when it (hopefully) sees the light of day. I have no doubt that this model will sell pretty well, so it's only a matter of time I guess. 

Anyone have info as to what the neck profile is like? Shreddy?


----------



## HighGain510

Have to sell something to cover it, but definitely ordering a Bulb version 6'er in Tiger Eye. Ron Thorn inlay and all the best specs on a model from Jackson USA CS make it a no-brainer for me!


----------



## mniel8195

I am still feeling down about there being no matte orange.


----------



## rapterr15

Love these new models (it'd be hard choosing which color to get), but doesn't a $300 upcharge for the 7 seem a bit much?


----------



## DoomMantia

Do want so bad. Don't know how i'll go getting one down under though.


----------



## SeanSan

I didn't have any specific "dream guitar" until I saw Misha. Holy crap.


----------



## fabe_sd

So here´s another vid witch doesn´t have any new infoormation but shows all angles of the guitars including side and back, carves, finishes etc:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-1pK2Rtavo


----------



## HighGain510

fabe_sd said:


> So here´s another vid witch doesn´t have any new infoormation but shows all angles of the guitars including side and back, carves, finishes etc:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-1pK2Rtavo



Nice! Got a little glimpse of the neck thickness too, doesn't look too bad to me!  Stoked for April!!!


----------



## Ludo95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4T0CGoQBk8
( for Mishas sigs go to 2:06)
Nice close up of the tiger amber burst one here!


BTW the silverburst one looks unbelievably cool with nickel covers!






However, they generally look better with nickel cover pickups IMO
The Juggernaut model would have been nicer with silver screws pickups but, anyway, they still look great !


----------



## Jlang

Okay so now it is definitely between the MM jackson and the Strandy OS. 

Decisions....


----------



## Humbuck

Love these guitars!!


----------



## Thorerges

Sweetwater have stocked a few of these, but none in the laguna burst form, anyone know if they're getting it?

misha mansoor | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Jlang

Thorerges said:


> Sweetwater have stocked a few of these, but none in the laguna burst form, anyone know if they're getting it?
> 
> misha mansoor | Sweetwater.com



The three you can choose from is matte black, tigers eye and Laguna burst right now.


----------



## Ludo95

Thorerges said:


> Sweetwater have stocked a few of these, but none in the laguna burst form, anyone know if they're getting it?
> 
> misha mansoor | Sweetwater.com



Uhm, if you notice, in the site the first and the third Juggernauts are "Laguna Burst" but in the picture there are the silverburst ones, maybe they put the wrong picture


----------



## Thorerges

Yea, or the wrong name?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

fabe_sd said:


> So here´s another vid witch doesn´t have any new infoormation but shows all angles of the guitars including side and back, carves, finishes etc:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-1pK2Rtavo




Dude, wtf, that's Peter Wichers (Soilwork) working for Jackson in that video 

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Thorerges

Canella now works for ESP.


----------



## Curt

Dude... The silverburst 7 will(eventually) be mine. oh yes!


----------



## Ambit

Lots of youtube videos up on these now.


----------



## Guitarrags

So are there two different Laguna blue bursts?


----------



## HighGain510

Thorerges said:


> Sweetwater have stocked a few of these, but none in the laguna burst form, anyone know if they're getting it?
> 
> misha mansoor | Sweetwater.com



I'm sure they'll have all the colors once they're available, they wont have stock until April like the rest of the dealers.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ Holy crap, check out the Tiger 6 - the top is amazing. At least with Sweetwater's in stocks you know what kind of top you're getting. I'm afraid about ordering the Holcomb sig.


----------



## bulb

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude, wtf, that's Peter Wichers (Soilwork) working for Jackson in that video
> 
> What the hell is going on?



Peter works with Jackson now in product development, he was a huge help with this guitar along with Jon Romanowski and Mike Tempesta who have been helping me with this guitar over the years! All those guys are the sweetest dudes!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

bulb said:


> Peter works with Jackson now in product development, he was a huge help with this guitar along with Jon Romanowski and Mike Tempesta who have been helping me with this guitar over the years! All those guys are the sweetest dudes!




Wichers is easily one of the greatest things to have happened to metal. That's very, very cool - great gig to catch. I'm somehow more interested in this model now.


----------



## gunshow86de

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude, wtf, that's Peter Wichers (Soilwork) working for Jackson in that video
> 
> What the hell is going on?



I noticed that too. I was like, this Peter guy sure looks familiar. Then they finally got a shot of his badge with the last name.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

gunshow86de said:


> I noticed that too. I was like, this Peter guy sure looks familiar. Then they finally got a shot of his badge with the last name.





What's funny is, I thought "man, that guy looks just like Peter Wichers. I'm going to post his picture right next to Wichers and maybe somebody will get a laugh out of it," then I saw the name tag. 


Oh, question for Misha or whoever else has played one of these: what's the neck shape like? I'm sure that was covered somewhere, but we're seriously going on like 17 pages here.


----------



## bulb

Adam Of Angels said:


> What's funny is, I thought "man, that guy looks just like Peter Wichers. I'm going to post his picture right next to Wichers and maybe somebody will get a laugh out of it," then I saw the name tag.
> 
> 
> Oh, question for Misha or whoever else has played one of these: what's the neck shape like? I'm sure that was covered somewhere, but we're seriously going on like 17 pages here.



I didn't base it off of anything in particular, Mike Shannon carved a neck profile based off of me saying I wanted something fast but comfortable and more of a "c" shape than a "d" and we tweaked it from there. He nailed it pretty much immediately and then they scanned the necks so they could keep those consistent for the production models. The neck was actually one of the first things to come together, so I haven't really thought about what it is for a while now haha.


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> I didn't base it off of anything in particular, Mike Shannon carved a neck profile based off of me saying I wanted something fast but comfortable and more of a "c" shape than a "d" and we tweaked it from there. He nailed it pretty much immediately and then they scanned the necks so they could keep those consistent for the production models. The neck was actually one of the first things to come together, so I haven't really thought about what it is for a while now haha.



So how would it compare to a wizard profile?


----------



## MrEzzyE

Finally a new design from Jackson that´s got the right specs! Never played 20" radius though... but this model is definitely on "WANT" list.


----------



## NickB11

Does anyone know if the figuring on the tops on the Bulb model will be better than those on the standard model?


----------



## Thorerges

NickBen said:


> Does anyone know if the figuring on the tops on the Bulb model will be better than those on the standard model?



I think by all the pictures we have seen the answer is yes.


----------



## narad

Thorerges said:


> I think by all the pictures we have seen the answer is yes.



By all the pictures we have seen of guitars built for exhibition at the largest musical product convention in the world, yes. Definitely not sound logic to think that translates into the real world production line, but here's hoping.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Although it seems like some from both line had equally killer tops. I was wondering this too, but they are supposed to be highly figured AAA tops. We'll see, I guess. I hope it doesn't turn into the EBMM thing where a lot of the quilts and flames are kinda weak with figuring. It probably won't though; I don't think Misha would want that for his sig line.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ I doubt Misha has that much of a say in wood supply being used by Jackson for his specific line. I could be wrong, but I highly doubt it.

It'll most likely be luck of the draw like many other brands. And either way what pictures are you guys even referencing? The only figured top models are the Bulb renditions in the NAMM pictures, and the only Juggernaut version is in a solid color. 

My Jackson Broderick had a fantastic top, and I saw a few that were lackluster from the photos I saw back when I was looking between the specific models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ I doubt Misha has that much of a say in wood supply being used by Jackson for his specific line. I could be wrong, but I highly doubt it.



Misha said him buggering them (poor choice of words I know ) was the reason why Jackson used legit maple tops on his sig model.


----------



## bulb

To answer the tops question:

The quality of tops will be the same across the 'bulb' and non 'bulb' quilt models, in fact I used the example of what was happening with the EBMM tops as what I didn't want to happen. 

The thing to note is that I wanted the Laguna Blue finish to have less of that 'deep stain' look so that it would move more in the light (especially with it being a 5/8" top you get a lot of 3D motion)
Conversely the Amber Tiger Eye finish has the deep stain effect, meaning it's less 3D when you move it, but looks very nice from all angles. With the blue finish it really just depends on how the light catches it. 

I happen to enjoy both kinds of tops and you kinda have to choose, so I figured one of each would be ideal. With that said, in person, both tops will look absolutely fantastic, but the average picture of the Tiger Eye top will look better as the light will not have to hit it in a specific way for it to "pop".

Anyways, hope that clears all that up, Jackson were very understanding when I stressed that the tops need to be of a certain quality for the guitar, and they are working to ensure that each one will be unique and beautiful.


----------



## lemeker

bulb said:


> ......... Jackson were very understanding when I stressed that the tops need to be of a certain quality for the guitar, and they are working to ensure that each one will be unique and beautiful.



...and they most certainly are beautiful. Very impressive looking guitars all the way around actually.


----------



## Guitarrags

bulb said:


> To answer the tops question:
> 
> The quality of tops will be the same across the 'bulb' and non 'bulb' quilt models, in fact I used the example of what was happening with the EBMM tops as what I didn't want to happen.
> 
> The thing to note is that I wanted the Laguna Blue finish to have less of that 'deep stain' look so that it would move more in the light (especially with it being a 5/8" top you get a lot of 3D motion)
> Conversely the Amber Tiger Eye finish has the deep stain effect, meaning it's less 3D when you move it, but looks very nice from all angles. With the blue finish it really just depends on how the light catches it.
> 
> I happen to enjoy both kinds of tops and you kinda have to choose, so I figured one of each would be ideal. With that said, in person, both tops will look absolutely fantastic, but the average picture of the Tiger Eye top will look better as the light will not have to hit it in a specific way for it to "pop".
> 
> Anyways, hope that clears all that up, Jackson were very understanding when I stressed that the tops need to be of a certain quality for the guitar, and they are working to ensure that each one will be unique and beautiful.



Hey Misha!

Earlier in the thread the Laguna Blue was represented in two shades. Will the Laguna Blue's differ between the Juggernaut model and the Bulb model?

Thanks


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

bulb said:


> To answer the tops question:
> 
> The quality of tops will be the same across the 'bulb' and non 'bulb' quilt models, in fact I used the example of what was happening with the EBMM tops as what I didn't want to happen.
> 
> The thing to note is that I wanted the Laguna Blue finish to have less of that 'deep stain' look so that it would move more in the light (especially with it being a 5/8" top you get a lot of 3D motion)
> Conversely the Amber Tiger Eye finish has the deep stain effect, meaning it's less 3D when you move it, but looks very nice from all angles. With the blue finish it really just depends on how the light catches it.
> 
> I happen to enjoy both kinds of tops and you kinda have to choose, so I figured one of each would be ideal. With that said, in person, both tops will look absolutely fantastic, but the average picture of the Tiger Eye top will look better as the light will not have to hit it in a specific way for it to "pop".
> 
> Anyways, hope that clears all that up, Jackson were very understanding when I stressed that the tops need to be of a certain quality for the guitar, and they are working to ensure that each one will be unique and beautiful.



BAM! That is how it's done, son. Go Jackson.


----------



## Opion

Jesus those are some seriously guitar-nerdy requirements for a signature guitar in retrospect haha, but it's so cool to see a major guitar company taking note of your high standards and preferences. Every single one of those guitars are beautiful, glad to hear they knocked it outta the park for you with these models.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Awesome glad you asked them for that 

I'm having a hard time deciding which finish I want this guitar in, the solid finishes are just as sweet as the colored stains.


----------



## bulb

Guitarrags said:


> Hey Misha!
> 
> Earlier in the thread the Laguna Blue was represented in two shades. Will the Laguna Blue's differ between the Juggernaut model and the Bulb model?
> 
> Thanks



The colors are consistent across the regular and 'bulb' models.


----------



## bulb

Opion said:


> Jesus those are some seriously guitar-nerdy requirements for a signature guitar in retrospect haha, but it's so cool to see a major guitar company taking note of your high standards and preferences. Every single one of those guitars are beautiful, glad to hear they knocked it outta the park for you with these models.



One of the many reasons I wanted to work with Jackson is that they were willing to work with all of my specifics. They actually said they were grateful that I knew exactly what I wanted as it made things very clear moving forward on the design.


----------



## Thorerges

Excellent. I don't think any guitarists with signatures are as transparent and communicative as you are!


----------



## Qazy

The only bad thing about this guitar is that it may so good that none will come up on the used market  time to start saving.


----------



## PiggySmallz

I'm not even a periphery fan boy (I am thoroughly enjoying Omega right now though), but I put in an order for a PRS Mark Holcomb signature and now it looks like I'll be buying my first Jackson as well.

Misha built one beautiful and incredibly spec'd guitar. The gas hurts soooo bad.


----------



## btbg

I actually just placed a pre-order for the Juggernaut in Laguna Burst with Long and McQuade. With them starting to ship in April I've more than enough time to convince my wife it's a viable purchase.


----------



## katsumura78

I'm torn between laguna burst or the silver burst sparkle in a 7. Any official demo videos of this guitar coming out?


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> I'm torn between laguna burst or the silver burst sparkle in a 7. Any official demo videos of this guitar coming out?



I filmed something at Jackson HQ and they are putting it together now, my playing is all shot so I apologize in advance.

If it helps at all, the silverburst has a basswood body which to my ears gives it a bit more spank and Attack, makes the guitar djentier. The alder/maple has a bit more of a low mid focus making it very full sounding and giving it lots of purr.


----------



## leonardo7

bulb said:


> I filmed something at Jackson HQ and they are putting it together now, my playing is all shot so I apologize in advance.
> 
> If it helps at all, the silverburst has a basswood body which to my ears gives it a bit more spank and Attack, makes the guitar djentier. The alder/maple has a bit more of a low mid focus making it very full sounding and giving it lots of purr.



Thanks for making have to buy not one but two of your sigs now


----------



## mniel8195

I'm waiting to see pics of the matte black with black pickups!


----------



## slapnutz

Man some of these look killer. SS frets and that scale length is awesome. It would have been lock it for me if it only had the inline 6 reversed headstock.

But either way, congrats on the whole deal Misha, very nice!

(also in response to your earlier question IF you do end up with a Floyd version ... go for the Gotoh version!)


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Love the body shape.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Low mids focus, full sounding, and lots of purrrrrrr. That's how I likes it.


----------



## SonicBlur

Dat Laguna Burst doe!


----------



## mniel8195

Wonder if the neck is a satin finish or an oil base finish?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

mniel8195 said:


> Wonder if the neck is a satin finish or an oil base finish?



As long as it's not gloss.


----------



## Guitarrags

Hope we see a side to side tone compare between the alder and the basswood.


----------



## electriceye

bulb said:


> To answer the tops question:
> 
> The quality of tops will be the same across the 'bulb' and non 'bulb' quilt models, in fact I used the example of what was happening with the EBMM tops as what I didn't want to happen.
> 
> The thing to note is that I wanted the Laguna Blue finish to have less of that 'deep stain' look so that it would move more in the light (especially with it being a 5/8" top you get a lot of 3D motion)
> Conversely the Amber Tiger Eye finish has the deep stain effect, meaning it's less 3D when you move it, but looks very nice from all angles. With the blue finish it really just depends on how the light catches it.
> 
> I happen to enjoy both kinds of tops and you kinda have to choose, so I figured one of each would be ideal. With that said, in person, both tops will look absolutely fantastic, but the average picture of the Tiger Eye top will look better as the light will not have to hit it in a specific way for it to "pop".
> 
> Anyways, hope that clears all that up, Jackson were very understanding when I stressed that the tops need to be of a certain quality for the guitar, and they are working to ensure that each one will be unique and beautiful.



That's great to hear. I've always had an issue with Jackson (and EBMM for that matter) charging premium prices for guitars with veneers. It's unfair to the consumer. If I'm buying a $500 axe, I get it. $2500? Hell no. wood veneers cost next to nothing, so there shouldn't be much of a premium charge added. For the cost, I expect, at minimum, a 1/4" top that's real. 

Kudos to you for getting this done. I hope to be able to afford one some day.


----------



## bulb

If you guys wanted a bit more info, here is a vid I did at namm with Music Zoo!

http://youtu.be/S-ZbK2uU0sw


----------



## vent187

I was going to go for the stripped down flat blue version. But man! That tops gets better every time I look at it.


----------



## Andromalia

That push pull tone knob is actually a great idea.


----------



## Braden717

Yea, I'd love to hear an answer on the back of the neck finish as well.


----------



## mniel8195

looking forward to an official video from jackson!


----------



## Khoi

mniel8195 said:


> Wonder if the neck is a satin finish or an oil base finish?





Braden717 said:


> Yea, I'd love to hear an answer on the back of the neck finish as well.



I don't know of the exact name of the finish, but it was more raw/satin. Definitely not gloss.


----------



## apollosol

Misha, what I'm most puzzled with revolves around the finishes Jackson has displayed on their site. From what I can see, specifically on those laguna burst models, they show a quilted version and a flamed maple version. To me, that middle second tone of the finish shows/pops more on that quilted maple from the pictures shown. The flamed one looks kinda dead in that regard. Great looking but personally I like the quilt version.

Now I know you mentioned the light being a culprit but can you assure us that, and this only applies if you're actually selling quilted & maple versions of the sig, the finish will look the same across all versions? I know they all can't look the same but I just hope if their is a flame maple version, the burst gradient won't look flat on every guitar. Hope you get what I mean.


----------



## narad

apollosol said:


> Misha, what I'm most puzzled with revolves around the finishes Jackson has displayed on their site. From what I can see, specifically on those laguna burst models, they show a quilted version and a flamed maple version. To me, that middle second tone of the finish shows/pops more on that quilted maple from the pictures shown. The flamed one looks kinda dead in that regard. Great looking but personally I like the quilt version.



It's all figured maple, leaning towards quilt - not an objective categorical distinction. It's not like flame maple comes from the flame maple tree, etc.


----------



## Humbuck

Want!!


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> Yea, I'd love to hear an answer on the back of the neck finish as well.



It's an oiled neck, those have always been my favorites. Hard rock maple necks that are oiled are the most stable in my experience and feel the nicest as well, especialy when you are sweating on stage!


----------



## bulb

apollosol said:


> Misha, what I'm most puzzled with revolves around the finishes Jackson has displayed on their site. From what I can see, specifically on those laguna burst models, they show a quilted version and a flamed maple version. To me, that middle second tone of the finish shows/pops more on that quilted maple from the pictures shown. The flamed one looks kinda dead in that regard. Great looking but personally I like the quilt version.
> 
> Now I know you mentioned the light being a culprit but can you assure us that, and this only applies if you're actually selling quilted & maple versions of the sig, the finish will look the same across all versions? I know they all can't look the same but I just hope if their is a flame maple version, the burst gradient won't look flat on every guitar. Hope you get what I mean.



The tops are all quilts, due to these being actual pieces of wood and not veneers, the types of quilt and the nature of it will vary based off of the cut. With a veneer it's easy to just slice one top into a ton of veneers and get a similar look. With that said the finish itself will look consistent and they have been looking consistent through prototyping, we spent a lot of time not only getting the finish right, but making sure that each finish would be repeatable. That Laguna Burst takes quite a bit of work on Jackson's end to look the way I want haha!


----------



## mperrotti34

narad said:


> It's all figured maple, leaning towards quilt - not an objective categorical distinction. It's not like flame maple comes from the flame maple tree, etc.



The flame maple tree That would be awesome though if there was such a thing


----------



## SkullCrusher

The jackson website says it will be a 3A top but I've seen elsewhere that it will be a 4A?!?


----------



## GXPO

SkullCrusher said:


> The jackson website says it will be a 3A top but I've seen elsewhere that it will be a 4A?!?



It's subjective anyway. I mean, there's no global, objective measure for maple As. 

Also, Maple-As should be a cereal.


----------



## Thorerges

mperrotti34 said:


> The flame maple tree That would be awesome though if there was such a thing



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple


----------



## Berti_smb

For us not so rich, i hope for a "budget" model after some time  after all misha has big guitar fan base and jackson would definitely take over a lot ibanez/schecter/ltd customers


----------



## mperrotti34

Berti_smb said:


> For us not so rich, i hope for a "budget" model after some time  after all misha has big guitar fan base and jackson would definitely take over a lot ibanez/schecter/ltd customers



If this ends up being anything like the Chris Broderick model then there will be a budget model


----------



## Geysd

Thorerges said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple



I think the joke was on the "flame" ^^



Berti_smb said:


> For us not so rich, i hope for a "budget" model after some time  after all misha has big guitar fan base and jackson would definitely take over a lot ibanez/schecter/ltd customers



With "budget" model you mean something like the PRS Tremontis?


----------



## MF_Kitten

I inspected the Misha sigs at NAMM, and I was very impressed with the details, all the way down to the brushed aluminum electronics cavity cover. All the parts used are top notch, and there are A LOT of very very nice tiny little design touches to the entire instrument. They show a great deal of care and attention to detail indeed! I would definitely love to have one.


----------



## Berti_smb

Geysd said:


> With "budget" model you mean something like the PRS Tremontis?




I mean something like in price range of 700 euros, veneer tops, maybe without bkps...


----------



## Geysd

Berti_smb said:


> I mean something like in price range of 700 euros, veneer tops, maybe without bkps...



I think that's what I was trying to say 
Oh yeah that'd be great and I would buy one instantly. But hopefully with the blue quilted maple top one! 

And wow I've never heard of veneer tops, thanks for mention it, I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Geysd said:


> I think that's what I was trying to say
> Oh yeah that'd be great and I would buy one instantly. But hopefully with the blue quilted maple top one!
> 
> And wow I've never heard of veneer tops, thanks for mention it, I'll keep an eye on this



Just about every sub $1500 guitar with a figured top has a veneer rather than an actual top/cap. Sometimes they will put a thicker maple top(or non figured piece of whatever the top is) behind the veneer for tone purposes.

I think it would be a smart move to put out a lower end model of this. Lots of fans who want the look but can't afford the bells and whistles.


----------



## Thorerges

As Misha said earlier. It all depends on how the model sells. If jackson see this as a hit, they'll release more colors, floyd rose and more affordable models.


----------



## Braden717

Finally just put my order in for a juggernaut ht6 version in laguna burst. I don't know that I have been this excited for anything in quite awhile. Man do I have my fingers crossed Jackson can really get the orders out in April. I'll be doing my first NGD on this as I'm sure 50 others haha.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can't wait for reviews of this. 7 string that looks this good with a 44mm nut?! I'm almost sold...damn that Silverburst is sexAY!


----------



## Thorerges

I am actually hoping this does well so I can buy a floyd rose version when it comes out!


----------



## Eclipse

If sex was a guitar it would be the Laguna Blue one.


----------



## katsumura78

I have no idea which color I'm going for but getting a 7 string juggernaut version. Silverburst, Laguna or Blue Frost... Leaning towards silver.


----------



## bulb

If it helps, the next one I am going to get will probably be a silverburst haha.


----------



## VinnyShredz

bulb said:


> If it helps, the next one I am going to get will probably be a silverburst haha.



Hey Misha, say these guitars sell really well (which I think it will) and Jackson releases another model with different variations, ie floyd, diff colors, what are the chances you guys will do a different sparkle color? Like a blue or a red, and would you guys consider different fretboard woods too. Just kinda curious.

Can't wait to get my ATE Juggernaut 7


----------



## LoopQuantum

Just watched the Juggerdoc vid, and as much as I like the new Jackson, I can't stop thinking about that blue and white Mayo that kept getting passed around in the video. 

I think I really just want more guitars. Just more.


----------



## cardinal

steinmetzify said:


> Can't wait for reviews of this. 7 string that looks this good with a 44mm nut?! I'm almost sold...damn that Silverburst is sexAY!



Wait, 44mm nut width on the 7 string? Where has that spec been listed? Isn't that about 1.75 inches? That seems really narrow. What is the width at the last fret?


----------



## Steinmetzify

That's what it says on the Sweetwater site under specs. Doesn't list the last fret width.


----------



## leonardo7

44mm nut on the 7 doesnt sound right. Is it really possible? It just sounds way too small. If it is then it certainly didnt occur to me when I picked up that guitar at NAMM


----------



## Steinmetzify

Says 1.75" on the Sweetwater spec page...that's like 44.45mm.


----------



## Thorerges

leonardo7 said:


> 44mm nut on the 7 doesnt sound right. Is it really possible? It just sounds way too small. If it is then it certainly didnt occur to me when I picked up that guitar at NAMM



How was the neck profile on the guitar? i heard it was like Jackson made an Ibanez.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thorerges said:


> How was the neck profile on the guitar? i heard it was like Jackson made an Ibanez.



I really hope not...I'm half in love with the silverburst but if it's got a flat neck like an Ibby it's out.


----------



## HighGain510

Thorerges said:


> How was the neck profile on the guitar? i heard it was like Jackson made an Ibanez.



I didn't hear anyone who played them at NAMM say that about the neck carve. The "looks like Jackson built an Ibanez" comments you've been seeing are referencing the fact that the body shape is quite reminiscent of the Ibanez RGA. No one said it had an Ibanez-style neck profile at all.


----------



## GXPO

I can't wait to start seeing demos of this bad boy. I mean, I know we've seen plenty of them in Misha's hands, but it will be great to see what other people do with them. 

Is it likely that Jackson will be having them demonstrated in a similar fashion to the Jake vids?


----------



## bulb

steinmetzify said:


> I really hope not...I'm half in love with the silverburst but if it's got a flat neck like an Ibby it's out.



The neck is not like an Ibanez at all, the flat neck is what I dislike as well. It's a relatively thin neck, but its round so that it is comfortable and doesn't allow your hand to cramp up like the flat backed ibby necks.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bulb said:


> The neck is not like an Ibanez at all, the flat neck is what I dislike as well. It's a relatively thin neck, but its round so that it is comfortable and doesn't allow your hand to cramp up like the flat backed ibby necks.



Nice dude....can you answer the nut width question? Sweetwater specs list it as 1.75", which is like 44.45mm....you know if that's true? The 7s I've played that have a flat neck and 48mm nut width bug me. This thing with a rounded neck shape and a 44.5mm nut sounds like a dream guitar.


----------



## Geysd

bulb said:


> The neck is not like an Ibanez at all, the flat neck is what I dislike as well. It's a relatively thin neck, but its round so that it is comfortable and doesn't allow your hand to cramp up like the flat backed ibby necks.



I'm not up-to-date or even familiar with all the different necks. Can you tell how the neck is compared to ESP/LTD (MH) models?


----------



## ROAR

Not sure if this has been asked, but does the "HT" stand for "Humanoid Typhoon"?


----------



## lewstherin006

ROAR said:


> Not sure if this has been asked, but does the "HT" stand for "Humanoid Typhoon"?



Misha the Stampede. 10 billion dollar Djentleman.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Clip from namm with audio on an evh 5150 III:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQBSgIbzGo


----------



## mniel8195

Still waiting to see a few of these out in the wild. I'm still unsure of what the blue quilts are actually going to look like.


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> Still waiting to see a few of these out in the wild. I'm still unsure of what the blue quilts are actually going to look like.



They said April for release so you still have a bit longer.


----------



## Humbuck

leonardo7 said:


> 44mm nut on the 7 doesnt sound right. Is it really possible? It just sounds way too small. If it is then it certainly didnt occur to me when I picked up that guitar at NAMM



What did you think of the guitars leonardo7?


----------



## VinnyShredz

Anymore word on that 44mm nut for the seven string version? 
I feel like thats like.. not enough space for 7 strings  Maybe it works though, the easier it plays the better of course


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, very curious about the width of the neck at the 24th fret, too, especially if the nut width is ~45 mm (which is the width of some of the string-through ESP Horizon 7s, I think).


----------



## mniel8195

im sure 44mm nut width is not an issue especially with the flatter radius. i have only had issue with strings slipping of the side of the neck with rounded radius boards.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

mniel8195 said:


> im sure 44mm nut width is not an issue especially with the flatter radius. i have only had issue with strings slipping of the side of the neck with rounded radius boards.



Especially when the power goes out in the middle of winter and the wood shrinks a tad from being cold and dry. I noticed on a compound neck the high E string would slip and stick under lower frets, but was fine as the radius flattened out. The 20 & 21 flat as hell fretboards it didn't happen. I have no clue what the nut width is on any of them, but I'll bet the compound neck is 44mm.


----------



## mniel8195

I just ordered the a 7 string in Laguna burst "non bulb version" from the guitar store in Seattle. I should have it in May and it will be part of the first run. I'm very excited!


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> I just ordered the a 7 string in Laguna burst "non bulb version" from the guitar store in Seattle. I should have it in May and it will be part of the first run. I'm very excited!



Is that the first run? Original date was April, unless they're slipping schedule by a month already.


----------



## VinnyShredz

HighGain510 said:


> Is that the first run? Original date was April, unless they're slipping schedule by a month already.


 
May is gonna be the first run, it got pushed back a little. I'm hearing that they still might come by late April early May though.


----------



## HighGain510

VinnyShredz said:


> May is gonna be the first run, it got pushed back a little. I'm hearing that they still might come by late April early May though.



Ah interesting... I was hoping they wouldn't delay things as we've seen how that goes with Jackson sometimes!  That's okay, just gives me more time to sell some things off to set aside funds for one in case I see one I really want!


----------



## mniel8195

HighGain510 said:


> Ah interesting... I was hoping they wouldn't delay things as we've seen how that goes with Jackson sometimes!  That's okay, just gives me more time to sell some things off to set aside funds for one in case I see one I really want!



Yeah i was hoping for April. Believe it or not The Guitar Store is an evh dealer so i inquired if i could buy the Jackson Through them. Every other Jackson dealer in Seattle/Bellevue either would not get back to me or are creeps to begin with. So the Evh rep made it happen and he was the one that said that these guitars should be showing up in May. Anyways I'm really stoked. I have felt burnt by the custom route before and resale is so tough. This is the first production 7 that really appealed to me.


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> Yeah i was hoping for April. Believe it or not The Guitar Store is an evh dealer so i inquired if i could buy the Jackson Through them. Every other Jackson dealer in Seattle/Bellevue either would not get back to me or are creeps to begin with. So the Evh rep made it happen and he was the one that said that these guitars should be showing up in May. Anyways I'm really stoked. I have felt burnt by the custom route before and resale is so tough. This is the first production 7 that really appealed to me.



Haha yeah I hear you there, man! In related news, looks like I officially have a Laguna Blue Burst HT6 BULB reserved!  Might be arriving right in time for my birthday too!


----------



## toiletstand

is it too late to get in on the first run?


----------



## HighGain510

toiletstand said:


> is it too late to get in on the first run?



You'll have to check with dealers to see what they have in stock still. Seems like there are still a decent amount of HT6 Juggernauts around from the first run but a lot of shops have sold most of their Bulb models. I had to go to several to find one that had a Bulb in Laguna Burst left!


----------



## simonXsludge

bulb said:


> It's a relatively thin neck, but its round so that it is comfortable and doesn't allow your hand to cramp up like the flat backed ibby necks.


Last time I checked, round necks have _allowed_ hands to cramp up, too.


----------



## toiletstand

HighGain510 said:


> You'll have to check with dealers to see what they have in stock still. Seems like there are still a decent amount of HT6 Juggernauts around from the first run but a lot of shops have sold most of their Bulb models. I had to go to several to find one that had a Bulb in Laguna Burst left!



dude im so tempted to pull the trigger on the basic tiger eye one.


----------



## HighGain510

toiletstand said:


> dude im so tempted to pull the trigger on the basic tiger eye one.



Several dealers seemed to have those left! I had been asking around yesterday, seems like here are a few Juggernaut models that are left but the Bulb edition Laguna Burst maple/alder ones are selling fast!


----------



## leonardo7

Can someone please tell me why the fvck these are not on the Jackson site under artist models? And how do I find them? I do not see them anywhere on the Jackson site.

Artist Signature Models | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## technomancer

leonardo7 said:


> Can someone please tell me why the fvck these are not on the Jackson site under artist models? And how do I find them? I do not see them anywhere on the Jackson site.
> 
> Artist Signature Models | Jackson® Guitars & Basses



New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## leonardo7

Cool. Im gonna wait until they have the one I want in stock somewhere. They arent a limited run so I dont feel the need to throw down for one immediately. Im sure there will be some in stock come May or June


----------



## mniel8195

im very eager to hear what the juggernaut pickups sound like. Everyone either loves them or hates them. I have had holy divers in a 6 string and a 7 string and ceramic warpigs in a 6 string. I did not like the warpigs at all and i love the holy diver in a 6 string guitar. I dint really care for the divers in my bernie rico jr while i had it. Hopefully these pickups will strike a good balance. If they are anything like holy divers im sure i will love them.

Also sweetwater says the nut width on the 7 strings are 1.875" which is 47.63 mm.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Huh...changed that then as far as the nut width. It used to state 1.75" back when I was looking at them. Shame.


----------



## Thorerges

Sweetwater has a pretty good deal going on atm. 36 months no interest for a misha mansoor signature. So tempting.


----------



## EarlWellington

Holy shit, just saw that a shop in Sydney has the bulb HT-7 for AUD$6199!!! That's around $4750 US


----------



## Pikka Bird

technomancer said:


> New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses



I wonder why so may guitar websites must undergo this weird sluicing process when they release new models. I can understand letting them trickle onto a "new releases" page before and during announcement, but once they go on sale, just put them on the main site, man!

Site looks like crap too!


----------



## Thorerges

Pikka Bird said:


> I wonder why so may guitar websites must undergo this weird sluicing process when they release new models. I can understand letting them trickle onto a "new releases" page before and during announcement, but once they go on sale, just put them on the main site, man!
> 
> Site looks like crap too!



Because most people in the music industry are unorganized.


----------



## SilentCartographer

Left for sure, out of all their new gear though, I'd have to say Adams FF Bass's are my favourite. And if Bowens sig came in a 7... I know he has a LACS 7 that looks identical, but they aren't production

Although that Black MM sig on the Jackson site has my eye, killer horns



EarlWellington said:


> Holy shit, just saw that a shop in Sydney has the bulb HT-7 for AUD$6199!!! That's around $4750 US


 
killer horns but not THAT killer.. damn


----------



## bulb

EarlWellington said:


> Holy shit, just saw that a shop in Sydney has the bulb HT-7 for AUD$6199!!! That's around $4750 US



The cost of living in Australia is much higher than it is in the US (their minimum wage is close to $20 an hour) not to mention that their currency in recent years has been quite strong relative to the USD. For these reasons, if you live outside of Australia, don't buy a guitar from Australia haha.


----------



## Nick

Truth, not to mention the cost of import in AUS hikes the prices as well.


----------



## eggzoomin

The Juggernaut HT7 is priced at £2279 in the UK, which is about $3370. That's surprisingly reasonable, given that there's normally a really massive difference between the US and UK on things.


----------



## Thorerges

I think this guitar got voted as guitar worlds model of the year.


----------



## HighGain510

Thorerges said:


> I think this guitar got voted as guitar worlds model of the year.



It did, Misha posted it last night on FB.

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/blog/product-news/misha-mansoors-signature-juggernaut-tops-guitar-worlds-best-of-namm-2015-list/


----------



## narad

Thorerges said:


> I think this guitar got voted as guitar worlds model of the year.



Best of NAMM:

Misha Mansoor&#8217;s Signature Juggernaut Tops Guitar World&#8216;s Best of NAMM 2015 List | Jackson® Guitars Blog


----------



## lewstherin006

I dont know what to do! I really want one of these, I can get it from sweetwater and just pay on it, or I can just wait till it hits the used market for a lower price.


----------



## Thorerges

I have been waiting for this model for a couple of years now. It has all the specs for a world class guitar, but I just have to wait until I try one out before splashing $2.6k. I am sure it will be worth the wait, just a couple more months now.


----------



## Zban

He has great taste haha. If I were to drop that much money on a guitar though, I'd much rather pay a luthier to make my own custom.


----------



## Thorerges

Zban said:


> He has great taste haha. If I were to drop that much money on a guitar though, I'd much rather pay a luthier to make my own custom.



How many luthiers can deliver a great guitar like that at $2.6k?


----------



## bulb

Thorerges said:


> How many luthiers can deliver a great guitar like that at $2.6k?



Of course I will sound biased (not much I can do about that unfortunately haha) but I was very picky about the pricing on this because I wanted to ensure that the non bulb models would be priced under what a custom of equivalent quality would be, at least relative to the custom models I own and/or have played extensively.


----------



## cardinal

Thorerges said:


> How many luthiers can deliver a great guitar like that at $2.6k?



Ha! Shows what you know! Some random guy on Facebook said he could build me one exactly like that for $1,200 if I paid all cash up front. I ordered three and should have them real soon. I know he's hard at work on them because he had to move to a larger workshop three times now and now he's so busy building he can't answer the phone or emails. Can't wait for the HNGD!!! 

By the way: so is the nut width 48mm or 45?


----------



## mniel8195

cardinal said:


> Ha! Shows what you know! Some random guy on Facebook said he could build me one exactly like that for $1,200 if I paid all cash up front. I ordered three and should have them real soon. I know he's hard at work on them because he had to move to a larger workshop three times now and now he's so busy building he can't answer the phone or emails. Can't wait for the HNGD!!!
> 
> By the way: so is the nut width 48mm or 45?



hopefully you are joking...


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ That legitimately sounds like a scam 

First rule of ordering a custom guitar, never pay up front.


----------



## leonardo7

cardinal said:


> Some random guy on Facebook....I paid all cash up front....he's so busy building he can't answer the phone or emails....


----------



## mbardu

Can people not read a joke


----------



## ev_o

Yeah, that's an obvious joke, or maybe I'm misinterpreting your concern for him and you're being sarcastic. Either way


----------



## Zban

Thorerges said:


> How many luthiers can deliver a great guitar like that at $2.6k?



$2600? I don't think we're looking at the same page, the ones I've seen go between $3300-$5000. And quite a few luthiers can deliver great guitars in that price range, but of course, getting your own custom built guitar isn't as trendy as buying Misha's. I don't get the hate I'm seeing on here toward luthiers, but to each their own.


----------



## HighGain510

Zban said:


> $2600? I don't think we're looking at the same page, the ones I've seen go between $3300-$5000. And quite a few luthiers can deliver great guitars in that price range, but of course, getting your own custom built guitar isn't as trendy as buying Misha's. I don't get the hate I'm seeing on here toward luthiers, but to each their own.



Google is your friend. 

Jackson Misha Mansoor Juggernaut Bulb Signature Model 6 and 7-String Guitars | The Axe Palace

Posted MAP appears to be:

Juggernaut 6: $2400 for black/blue matte, $2500 for sparkle silver, $2700 for quilted blue or amber
Bulb 6: $3000 for blue/black matte, $3100 for sparkle silver and $3300 for quilted blue or amber

You can look up the prices for the 7's but yes, you must be looking at the wrong site(s) for your pricing as other dealers I've talked to about pricing on these are in that ballpark. No one should be charging $5K for those in the US and if they are, Jackson might be talking to them about revoking their dealership agreement.

The "luthier hate" is due to a lot of people having been burned on here going the small luthier route in recent past. Not all small builders are evil, but I guess folks are often better off going with a quality production style custom shop build like this where they have a semi-guaranteed time frame (Jackson CS seems to always have some sort of small glitches when it comes to timelines just from what I've noticed... ) and a guaranteed warranty. It's not like Jackson is going to take your deposit and then fold claiming mental instability or bankruptcy like we're seen with other luthiers in recent past. 

"Trendy" has nothing to do with it either. While I'm a fan of the band's music and Misha is a friend of mine, I am buying this thing because the specs are awesome and it ties together a lot of the things I'd want in a custom guitar and it's coming from a shop that I trust to build a quality instrument.  I've gone the small luthier route for guitars costing as much as $10K in the past, I'd rather have one of these in many cases as there is less risk and for what you're paying, you should end up with a pretty awesome instrument. Making blanket statements about buying a production model from a Custom Shop for an artist build automatically makes it "trendy" vice buying a small luthier guitar is rather lame, but to each his own.


----------



## Zban

HighGain510 said:


> Google is your friend.



I actually did Google it, with no luck. "Misha Jackson Custom Shop", "Misha Singature Guitar Jackson", "Jackson Misha 7" didn't turn much up, so I gave up lol.



HighGain510 said:


> The "luthier hate" is due to a lot of people having been burned on here going the small luthier route in recent past. Not all small builders are evil, but I guess folks are often better off going with a quality production style custom shop build like this where they have a semi-guaranteed time frame (Jackson CS seems to always have some sort of small glitches when it comes to timelines just from what I've noticed... ) and a guaranteed warranty. It's not like Jackson is going to take your deposit and then fold claiming mental instability or bankruptcy like we're seen with other luthiers in recent past.



This makes total sense. I feel more comfortable about it because I live within 40 miles of a very reliable one (Bootleg Guitars), I can drive out in person and look at the progress.



HighGain510 said:


> "Trendy" has nothing to do with it either. While I'm a fan of the band's music and Misha is a friend of mine, I am buying this thing because the specs are awesome and it ties together a lot of the things I'd want in a custom guitar and it's coming from a shop that I trust to build a quality instrument.  I've gone the small luthier route for guitars costing as much as $10K in the past, I'd rather have one of these in many cases as there is less risk and for what you're paying, you should end up with a pretty awesome instrument. *Making blanket statements about buying a production model from a Custom Shop for an artist build automatically makes it "trendy" vice buying a small luthier guitar is rather lame, but to each his own.*



Ooh, looks like I struck a chord lol. What I mean by trendy is, _anything_ with Misha's name on it will sell. He seems like one of the most sought after guitarists for marketing purposes, because they know that once he starts posting on social media about it, orders are going to pour in. He's already made plenty of trends, and you know for sure that there are plenty of people out there who will drop money on gear JUST because Misha uses it (lucky for them he has awesome taste). It wasn't a shot at his integrity or anything, hell, I've been a fan of his since he was just "Bulb" on Soundclick. I actually still play his FF7 covers and old demos from that site.


----------



## HighGain510

Zban said:


> I actually did Google it, with no luck. Also, don't be that guy, everyone knows what Google is and you don't look smart referencing it.



Not being "that guy", simply stating the fact that using a search engine to find pricing is fairly simple. How else do you think I found the prices myself? 




Zban said:


> This makes total sense. I feel more comfortable about it because I live within 40 miles of a very reliable one (Bootleg Guitars), I can drive out in person and look at the progress.



If they're local to you, that's one thing, but most folks don't typically place orders with luthiers that are within driving distance or even within the same country.



Zban said:


> Ooh, looks like I struck a chord lol. What I mean by trendy is, _anything_ with Misha's name on it will sell. He's one of the most sought after guitarists for marketing purposes, because they know that once he starts posting on social media about it, orders are going to pour in. He's already made plenty of trends, and you know for sure that there are plenty of people out there who will drop money on gear JUST because Misha uses it (lucky for them he has awesome taste). It wasn't a shot at his integrity or anything, hell, I've been a fan of his since he was just "Bulb" on Soundclick. I actually still play his FF7 covers and old demos from that site.



I don't disagree with attaching his name to a products is a key point of advertising for a lot of brands these days, but I don't necessarily agree with the term "trendy" being associated with buying one of those products.  If they put out this sig model without his name attached, I would have likely bought it. I bought the Broderick Jackson sig because I loved the specs, it had absolutely zero to do with Chris Broderick's endorsement of the model.  Folks played BKPs for years before he got a signature model pickup from them. Granted an endorsement from Misha on any of the pickup models (Aftermaths -> Black Hawks -> Juggernauts) seemed to help their sales, but people were buying those long before he was posting FaceBook/Instagram/Forum Threads about them.  Not being all "hipster" about it either, just stating the fact that folks played a lot of those pieces of gear well before the endorsement action started.


----------



## Zban

HighGain510 said:


> I don't disagree with attaching his name to a products is a key point of advertising for a lot of brands these days, but I don't necessarily agree with the term "trendy" being associated with buying one of those products.  If they put out this sig model without his name attached, I would have likely bought it. I bought the Broderick Jackson sig because I loved the specs, it had absolutely zero to do with Chris Broderick's endorsement of the model.  Folks played BKPs for years before he got a signature model pickup from them. Granted an endorsement from Misha on any of the pickup models (Aftermaths -> Black Hawks -> Juggernauts) seemed to help their sales, but people were buying those long before he was posting FaceBook/Instagram/Forum Threads about them.  *Not being all "hipster" about it either, just stating the fact that folks played a lot of those pieces of gear well before the endorsement action started. *



Oh, absolutely! I guess trendy isn't really the word I'm looking for here, I just couldn't think of better phrasing.

Sorry I called you "that guy", I'm cranky. It's 10:30 over here and I still haven't had coffee yet lol.


----------



## Daeniel

Slowly getting these also in Europe... mhhhh a visit to Northern Germany could be necessary after summer...  

Jackson - Misha Mansoor BULB HT6 AMB Amber Tiger Eye Juggernaut : E-Gitarren


----------



## Thorerges

bulb said:


> Of course I will sound biased (not much I can do about that unfortunately haha) but I was very picky about the pricing on this because I wanted to ensure that the non bulb models would be priced under what a custom of equivalent quality would be, at least relative to the custom models I own and/or have played extensively.



Man I really appreciate how connected you are with your audience.


----------



## Thorerges

Zban said:


> $2600? I don't think we're looking at the same page, the ones I've seen go between $3300-$5000. And quite a few luthiers can deliver great guitars in that price range, but of course, getting your own custom built guitar isn't as trendy as buying Misha's. I don't get the hate I'm seeing on here toward luthiers, but to each their own.



I am a pure death metal guy for the most part. I also own a Jackson USA and its impeccable, so knowing how aesthetically uncompromising this is, with the added bonus of BKP pickups is a win/win. This guitar WILL be a best seller.


----------



## superash

Daeniel said:


> Slowly getting these also in Europe... mhhhh a visit to Northern Germany could be necessary after summer...
> 
> Jackson - Misha Mansoor BULB HT6 AMB Amber Tiger Eye Juggernaut : E-Gitarren



UNF, that quilted maple top.

Best start saving.

*sighs*


----------



## Millul

Hope I'll be able to try one of these out, sooner or later...


----------



## Yeah_man

i would buy one but the AUD to USD has .... itself

plus i wanna put a pool in the house and thats gonna be 30k


----------



## mperrotti34

so has anyone received theirs yet? Not sure when they are supposed to ship but Im really pumped to hear how people like them. I want one so bad


----------



## Geysd

mperrotti34 said:


> so has anyone received theirs yet? Not sure when they are supposed to ship but Im really pumped to hear how people like them. I want one so bad



Just look at youtube, I guess there'll be any vid about it 

I know that feel man. I've no money and I'm not THAT good guitarist, but I really thought about getting one 


Oh do any of guys know if there is a possibility to hold one of these on the Musikmesse in Frankfurt?


----------



## HighGain510

mperrotti34 said:


> so has anyone received theirs yet? Not sure when they are supposed to ship but Im really pumped to hear how people like them. I want one so bad



I was told mid-May is when we can expect them to start trickling in to dealers. I went through one of the larger Jackson dealers so I'm pretty sure they will be one of the first to receive them. I'll post up once they notify me that they're inbound.


----------



## mperrotti34

HighGain510 said:


> I was told mid-May is when we can expect them to start trickling in to dealers. I went through one of the larger Jackson dealers so I'm pretty sure they will be one of the first to receive them. I'll post up once they notify me that they're inbound.



Nice. Cant wait to see these and hear what you guys think. I very well might have to sell some gear to get one of these.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I'm gonna wait for feedback, though I'm very sure these will rule. I snagged another killer guitar in secret so that's eating my paychecks ATM, plus I've really gotta stop buying guitars and get some basic recording gear. I feel somewhat criminal to own some of my stuff and nobody hears them outside my bedroom. No doubt it will be lame, but at least the visuals will be appreciated and the tone will be heard through some generic chord smashing. 

So mid May these will trickle in? Much yay! If the stained tops all look as awesome as we hope and expect consistently, I'll be figuring something out!


----------



## Mathemagician

I would buy the non-bulb immediately if I could get it in alder or mahogany (doesn't really matter). I have enough basswood guitars due "it has everything else I want". But I'm finding its just not getting the tone I'm looking for. But that Amber though. Lawd googly moogly. May sell them off and have just the one basswood guitar....


----------



## timbucktu123

Mathemagician said:


> I would buy the non-bulb immediately if I could get it in alder or mahogany (doesn't really matter). I have enough basswood guitars due "it has everything else I want". But I'm finding its just not getting the tone I'm looking for. But that Amber though. Lawd googly moogly. May sell them off and have just the one basswood guitar....



The maple topped models come with alder


----------



## Mathemagician

timbucktu123 said:


> The maple topped models come with alder



Oh man hooray if I had a reading comprehension fail. I read it as only the ones with the periphery inlay did that, so all the rest were basswood. If the maple $2.6ish one is alder I may have just found "it".


----------



## Jonathan20022

I honestly wouldn't even stress if these guitars will be good or not  Every Jackson of this level I've played before has been amazing, so I highly doubt anyone who took the dive would not enjoy it.


----------



## Thorerges

Jonathan20022 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even stress if these guitars will be good or not  Every Jackson of this level I've played before has been amazing, so I highly doubt anyone who took the dive would not enjoy it.



You're 100% right. I know however that very experienced get super picky about tone woods and stuff (I do not fall into this category). However, I own 2 Jackson USA guitars and from a playability standpoint they're incredible instruments. However they're not very pretty to look at, so this new signature model would be a refreshing alternative.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even stress if these guitars will be good or not  Every Jackson of this level I've played before has been amazing, so I highly doubt anyone who took the dive would not enjoy it.



Yep, exactly! I have zero concerns about the quality level which is why I felt comfortable enough to drop cash down on the pre-order for the even more expensive Bulb edition without even seeing mine. I know it's going to be killer, and Misha said he spoke to Jackson about the quality of the quilted maple going onto these as well so the standard should be set there too.  All I know is that I'm SUPER stoked for this one, I loved his when he first got them so the minute he said it was in fact going to become a sig I knew I needed to start saving up!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I kind of want the Laguna Blue 6. Looking forward to hearing some reviews.

Does anyone know how pronounced the arch top is on the model? Equivalent to a Schecter?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Kickass guitars are just kickass guitars, regardless of woods. I"m sure all variations of the Bulb and HT are going to be awesome; Jackson and Misha would not stick their names on them otherwise. 

Judging from the pictures, I don't think the arch looks very pronounced, not more than a Schecter.


----------



## mperrotti34

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Kickass guitars are just kickass guitars, regardless of woods. I"m sure all variations of the Bulb and HT are going to be awesome; Jackson and Misha would not stick their names on them otherwise.
> 
> Judging from the pictures, I don't think the arch looks very pronounced, not more than a Schecter.



I mean they are the exact guitars that Misha uses live so I would expect them to be incredible instruments.


----------



## bulb

mperrotti34 said:


> I mean they are the exact guitars that Misha uses live so I would expect them to be incredible instruments.



I have probably mentioned this before, but they sent me the amber ht6 which I use live as my main 6 (which actually has a top that is not the final color or up to par with what we are aiming for the production line) and after the tour revealed to me that it was the first guitar made in the production line as opposed to the custom shop. I had literally no idea from playing it, they were able to nail such consistency between all the models at NAMM as well that if I didn't actually look at the guitar I could trick myself into thinking it was my guitar. I seriously can't wait for these to get into people's hands, so far everything is on track, so hopefully it won't be too long before we all get to see customer reactions!


----------



## A-Branger

such great beautiful looking guitars. Thanks for pushing the good looks on guitars. There are enough black or white guitars

Sadly I can't justify the price (I live in Australia, as they mention the price before, I think it was almost cheaper to buy a plane ticket to US buy one there than get one here lol)

I play well, but I dont play "enough", or "too good" in order to justify such an expense.


I wish however in the future that these get a "cheap" version being made. I dont care in witch country they would be made, the use of a veneer top, plastic or paint binding. But if you give me a "cheap" or better say, "affordable" version of the 7 string in laguna blue. I will be jumping all over it in a snap (I really like that colour combo). And if you add chrome pickup covers even better, I will get 4 

hope the sales of this models gets going really well so we can see an affordable version in the future. But whatever you do, please keep the arch top and ebony board


----------



## Andromalia

> (which actually has a top that is not the final color or up to par with what we are aiming for the production line)



Although I was on the "wrong" stage side in Paris (Sorry, I chose drooling over the PRS over drooling over the Jackson for that one  ), it looked pretty good from a distance.


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> I have probably mentioned this before, but they sent me the amber ht6 which I use live as my main 6 (which actually has a top that is not the final color or up to par with what we are aiming for the production line) and after the tour revealed to me that it was the first guitar made in the production line as opposed to the custom shop. I had literally no idea from playing it, they were able to nail such consistency between all the models at NAMM as well that if I didn't actually look at the guitar I could trick myself into thinking it was my guitar. I seriously can't wait for these to get into people's hands, so far everything is on track, so hopefully it won't be too long before we all get to see customer reactions!



Thats exactly what I want to hear. The fact that you have production models, use them live, and they are supposed to have nicer tops than the one you have just make me want one even more.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

How low profile is the hipshot bridge? Is it similar to a trem on the JP guitars or even lower? I haven't had a fixed bridge guitar in a loooooong time, so just wondering how the hipshot would compare/feel to a JP trem or Ibanez lopro. Thanks!


----------



## mperrotti34

TheShreddinHand said:


> How low profile is the hipshot bridge? Is it similar to a trem on the JP guitars or even lower? I haven't had a fixed bridge guitar in a loooooong time, so just wondering how the hipshot would compare/feel to a JP trem or Ibanez lopro. Thanks!



I like the hipshot a lot. I have am a big fan of the edge zero and lo pro. In comparison it feels very similar but Its flat so you dont feel anything behind the saddle like you would on the trems. I think it is closer to the way a JP trem feels


----------



## bulb

TheShreddinHand said:


> How low profile is the hipshot bridge? Is it similar to a trem on the JP guitars or even lower? I haven't had a fixed bridge guitar in a loooooong time, so just wondering how the hipshot would compare/feel to a JP trem or Ibanez lopro. Thanks!



It's pretty similar to the JP trem, I don't know exactly how it compares in measurement, but it is one of the most comfortable, best sounding, easy to adjust and stable (on the road) bridges out there which is why I went with it for my sig.


----------



## bulb

mperrotti34 said:


> Thats exactly what I want to hear. The fact that you have production models, use them live, and they are supposed to have nicer tops than the one you have just make me want one even more.



Well on top of the fact that the top on the one they sent me was not up to par, I also told them to stain it deeper and make it more contrasty, which sort of locks the top in. The blue finish by comparison will be a lot more natural, so the top "popping" will have a lot to do with how the light hits it, and it will be a lot more 3d as a result.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

mperrotti34 said:


> I like the hipshot a lot. I have am a big fan of the edge zero and lo pro. In comparison it feels very similar but Its flat so you dont feel anything behind the saddle like you would on the trems. I think it is closer to the way a JP trem feels



Nice! Sounds like I'd have no issues then.



bulb said:


> It's pretty similar to the JP trem, I don't know exactly how it compares in measurement, but it is one of the most comfortable, best sounding, easy to adjust and stable (on the road) bridges out there which is why I went with it for my sig.



Thanks Misha, good to hear. I love me some trems, but wouldn't mind the less hassle hipshot. Those 2 quilts are just calling my name!


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> Well on top of the fact that the top on the one they sent me was not up to par, I also told them to stain it deeper and make it more contrasty, which sort of locks the top in. The blue finish by comparison will be a lot more natural, so the top "popping" will have a lot to do with how the light hits it, and it will be a lot more 3d as a result.



I think when I get one I want the blue one. I really love that color. Are there any other colors that you have worked on with them for your own customs or are the colors that are available the only ones that you have?


----------



## Braden717

I saw Misha posted some pics up the other day saying some of the first ones were getting finished. Anybody else heard anything more?


----------



## littleredguitars2

That silver burst he posted looked quite nice


----------



## HighGain510

Braden717 said:


> I saw Misha posted some pics up the other day saying some of the first ones were getting finished. Anybody else heard anything more?



I heard that so I pinged my dealer and they said still no word as of the end of this week from Jackson yet. They were still pretty sure middle-to-end of May was the first batch, they work pretty closely with Jackson so I'm sure once they get word I'll be hearing they're incoming and I can post up when I do.


----------



## mperrotti34

HighGain510 said:


> I heard that so I pinged my dealer and they said still no word as of the end of this week from Jackson yet. They were still pretty sure middle-to-end of May was the first batch, they work pretty closely with Jackson so I'm sure once they get word I'll be hearing they're incoming and I can post up when I do.



Im pretty sure the ones that Misha posted were the first production ones that they sent to him.


----------



## bulb

mperrotti34 said:


> Im pretty sure the ones that Misha posted were the first production ones that they sent to him.



No, they were shots that Jackson took at the factory of guitars that will be going out to customers. I actually don't have any 100% complete spec production models yet because they said it would delay customer orders, and I have what I need for the time being. I can't wait to actually get them though, because the finishes I don't have look incredible haha.


----------



## absolutorigin

Hopefully these start making their way to the wild soon. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Just put down for the Tiger Eye! Excited to get it in


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just put down for the Tiger Eye! Excited to get it in



Nice! Juggernaut or Bulb version?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I went with the Juggernaut version, I would have gone bulb but I'm sure the Jugg version will look really cool!


----------



## Timelesseer

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just put down for the Tiger Eye! Excited to get it in



And I'm excited to get it from you in a trade in about 8-10 months 

Seriously though, I just saw Periphery last Sunday and Misha was playing his Tiger Eye 6 on most of the songs and wow...it looked and sounded amazing in person. I'd definitely like to get my hands on one at some point.


----------



## bulb

Timelesseer said:


> And I'm excited to get it from you in a trade in about 8-10 months
> 
> Seriously though, I just saw Periphery last Sunday and Misha was playing his Tiger Eye 6 on most of the songs and wow...it looked and sounded amazing in person. I'd definitely like to get my hands on one at some point.



Glad you liked the look of that one, but that has a top that is not up to par with what the production ones have, and the color isn't the final revision, not as deep or contrasty as the production ones are, so people who get that spec will have a considerably better looking guitar than I do haha.
However, sound wise and playability wise it will be exactly the same!


----------



## ikarus

bulb said:


> Glad you liked the look of that one, but that has a top that is not up to par with what the production ones have, and the color isn't the final revision, not as deep or contrasty as the production ones are, so people who get that spec will have a considerably better looking guitar than I do haha.



Finally a sig where it is the other way round.


----------



## littleredguitars2

bulb said:


> Glad you liked the look of that one, but that has a top that is not up to par with what the production ones have, and the color isn't the final revision, not as deep or contrasty as the production ones are, so people who get that spec will have a considerably better looking guitar than I do haha.
> However, sound wise and playability wise it will be exactly the same!


 
i think you've got enough pretty guitars to hold you over man haha!


----------



## bulb

juggernaut ht7 in action https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/eat-me


----------



## bulb

also look https://instagram.com/p/2tWqsiDP0I/


----------



## Guitarrags

Hi Misha! I remember you saying there are slight differences in tone between the alder body models and the basswood models. You think you will ever post a side by side comparison so we can get an ear on what they sound like?

Thanks Misha and that Frost Blue is crazy goooood!


----------



## bulb

Guitarrags said:


> Hi Misha! I remember you saying there are slight differences in tone between the alder body models and the basswood models. You think you will ever post a side by side comparison so we can get an ear on what they sound like?
> 
> Thanks Misha and that Frost Blue is crazy goooood!



I'll say this much, the difference is slight enough that you would really need to be in the room trying it for yourself. It's not like I could even judge off of a recording which one was which without a reference point.


----------



## mniel8195

I need pics of the laguna burst 7 string! I am really hoping these ship this month.


----------



## Braden717

I'm starting to think we are looking at June now.


----------



## gabsonuro

so what is the actual color of laguna blue? there is this, which IMO looks horrible:







and then there is this, which looks way better and closer to the original custom shop one


----------



## mnemonic

Those pictures appear to be the exact same guitar (exact same top figuring) so there's probably a fair bit of photoshop on both, especially since I think they're Jackson's own pictures. Because of that I would be suspect about how realistic either one are.


----------



## HighGain510

gabsonuro said:


> so what is the actual color of laguna blue? there is this, which IMO looks horrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there is this, which looks way better and closer to the original custom shop one



I asked Misha about this back when I was first ordering, he said the top was the original stain idea but they changed it to the second picture's stain as the final version for the sig model. The ones that are in production now are the second, blue-to-chlorine style burst. 

I'm getting really antsy for mine as we approach end of May...


----------



## Braden717

To say I'm antsy is an understatement. I'm taking the day off from work the day the Axe Palace gets mine in. Then Probably the next to play it all day and record at least one good video. I have been dying to get this guitar in my hands since the second it was announced. The laguna burst looks amazing especially in that second picture. With all the praise Misha has been giving the tops I have very high hopes.


----------



## katsumura78

I hope in the future we get to order a laguna burst with the nickel covers instead of the black pickup covers. I don't want a guitar with a big P inlay no offense.


----------



## dante511039594

katsumura78 said:


> I hope in the future we get to order a laguna burst with the nickel covers instead of the black pickup covers. I don't want a guitar with a big P inlay no offense.



Me too.....Don't like those very significant signature characters on a guitar when it is not helpful to music or playability.


----------



## Thrashman

^ The non-bulb is cheaper.. Buy that, get the 'right' pickups and sell the stock ones.


----------



## HighGain510

katsumura78 said:


> I hope in the future we get to order a laguna burst with the nickel covers instead of the black pickup covers. I don't want a guitar with a big P inlay no offense.



A little ironic that you want the version of the pickups with the bulb etch, just not the P logo on the board?   The "bulb" version has etched covers and the inlays, whereas the juggernaut version doesn't have either as it's meant to be the "non-advertised" version of his sig for folks who "like signature models without the signature" type of deal since that is a common complaint for guys about signature models over and over.  Seemed like a smart move from Jackson and Misha to offer the second option to appease both crowds. Personally, I was stoked when I saw the Bulb version as I dig the Periphery logo and etched pickups so I have no problem rocking the "sig model" version of the guitar (nor do I like the Juggernaut version any less, I could be totally happy with either version to be honest) but Jackson is appealing to both groups in their customer base to attract the widest audience possible for these. 



Thrashman said:


> ^ The non-bulb is cheaper.. Buy that, get the 'right' pickups and sell the stock ones.



I guess this is your best option, the black covers go well with the finish options he picked so if you wanted the nickel covered pickups (with or without the etching) you could always try to sell the stock pickups and just order a set yourself, although if this becomes a common thing you might be fighting other people flooding the market with the black-covered pickups should other folks be having the same idea.


----------



## katsumura78

Ironic eh maybe haha. The Laguna burst looks a lot better (imo) with nickle covers and the juggernaut etch isn't a huge deal. I don't think the P inlay is terrible I'm just hoping these sell well enough that we get to pick some different covers for the pickups. I rather not go through the hassle of getting pickups myself, trading them out and reselling the black ones.Regardless Jackson and Misha did a great job on these. Looking forward to actually playing one whenever they hit stores.


----------



## HighGain510

katsumura78 said:


> Ironic eh maybe haha. The Laguna burst looks a lot better (imo) with nickle covers and the juggernaut etch isn't a huge deal. I don't think the P inlay is terrible I'm just hoping these sell well enough that we get to pick some different covers for the pickups. I rather not go through the hassle of getting pickups myself, trading them out and reselling the black ones.Regardless Jackson and Misha did a great job on these. Looking forward to actually playing one whenever they hit stores.



Since they are production models and not custom shop models, I just don't think that's likely going to happen unless Misha changes the spec with Jackson for the Juggernaut model.


----------



## Vede

katsumura78 said:


> I hope in the future we get to order a laguna burst with the nickel covers instead of the black pickup covers. I don't want a guitar with a big P inlay no offense.



Agreed. While the covered pickups do have "Bulb" branding, it's subtle, unlike the giant "P" inlay that's impossible to miss. Also, whereas pickups are a component of a guitar, the neck IS the guitar, so I can more easily stomach artist branding on the former than I can the latter. It's a bit like the difference between having a car with an awesome custom-looking Sony stereo _in_ it, and a car with Sony branding _on_ it, all over the side panels. 

I get what Misha was going for - one model with his branding for super fans, one model without for people who just love the guitar itself. Just wish there was that middle option, because those nickel covers are a big part of the look, I think.


----------



## katsumura78

You said it better than I could ^


----------



## Jonathan20022

The black matches the hardware color much better for the Juggernaut models and I'm actually swapping them out for hopefully another set of black covered BKPs or Dimarzios soon after I get it.

Then again, I'd think dropping 300ish on pickups wouldn't be a big deal when someone's dropping 3k+ on a guitar


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I'm actually thinking of doing the Juggernaut HT7, swapping everything (bridge, tuners, nobs) to chrome, and doing chrome or nickel tyger finished BKPs, which might be different than the standard Juggs. But that's just an idea that I like.


----------



## gabsonuro

why is this taking so long to come out


----------



## mniel8195

I have not heard anything from my dealer as far as when these will be arriving. I was hoping Misha would post a pic of the laguna burst 7's. I'm thinking june/july for these guitars!


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> I have not heard anything from my dealer as far as when these will be arriving. I was hoping Misha would post a pic of the laguna burst 7's. I'm thinking june/july for these guitars!



Same here.  I'm really disappointed that the only thing the Jackson USA production shop seems to be consistent with anymore is missing delivery dates.   My excitement for the pre-order is slowly decreasing as the delivery date has changed from April to early May to end of May to now "who knows?!" and even the dealers have no clue. I asked my dealer to reach out to Jackson since they still hadn't heard from Jackson regarding paying the invoices for their Juggernaut/Bulb orders yet (i.e. that is when they know the guitars are leaving the factory for sure) and they said they still don't have an update on actual delivery. 

Honestly with these constant delays, I am getting to the point where I very well may end up saying fu_c_k it and killing off my pre-order to grab another guitar I've been eying up that is actually in stock currently instead. I moved away from small shop luthiers and back to production guitars (or in this case "custom-like production models") because I was sick and tired of the constant excuses and random delays without notification I was getting from small shop builders (i.e. the never-ending build cycle ), but unfortunately it seems the Jackson USA shop still can't seem to get their sh_i_t together and stick to their self-imposed schedule deadlines for delivery. I wouldn't be as annoyed if they had just said "it's going to take us at least 6-8 months after NAMM to get these guitars together." up front, but they didn't; original delivery was supposed to be around April and now here we are almost at the beginning of June and still no guitars with zero communication given to dealers to help them keep their customers informed of the delays. 

As I said before, there is another fairly special guitar (and there's only one of that one, unlike these where there will likely be a bunch over the next year or so, probably even some used ones! ) I've been watching and just in the time since these were announced the price has dropped twice now and I have been getting more and more tempted to snag it (just haven't pulled the trigger since it's serious $$$$ and I didn't want to dip into the "fun money" fund since that was being set aside for the Bulb sig ). As I have not heard anything about my Bulb actually shipping and Jackson doesn't seem to want to give my dealer (or any other dealers for that matter ) an update on the status after asking several times now, I might just pass on this one and go for the other limited piece instead. It really is a shame as I have no doubt these will be fantastic guitars whenever they actually get completed, but the other piece I'm eying up is pretty killer AND it's readily available (plus my Holcomb is in the same ballpark as the Bulb, while not a bolt and alder body, it's still close as far as tonal possibilities go and it's my main Drop-C guitar right now) so I won't cry if I opt to go that direction instead. 

I just really wish Jackson was better about meeting their own schedules and not keeping dealers and customers in the dark when they run into schedule slips since it seems to happen so frequently with them.  Likely making up my mind on this by tomorrow, so there may be one more Laguna Burst Bulb version available from the first batch after all!


----------



## senate

At least you guys are in the states! 

Whenever we get an answer as to when they're shipping mine has to make it all the way down under and then through two dealers.....so I'm expecting to be waiting a while


----------



## mniel8195

I wonder out of how many people preordered the bulb guitars in the world have sevenstring.org accounts? I feel like this is a great place to keep everyone updated.


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> I wonder out of how many people preordered the bulb guitars in the world have sevenstring.org accounts? I feel like this is a great place to keep everyone updated.



I'm sure there are a lot, but I doubt we're 100%.  Sadly the best way to do it would be for Jackson to send a blast message out to all their dealers to update them on status for large runs like these. I'm sure I'm not the only person alive who hates delays without answers so I'd be willing to bet there are other folks getting rather annoyed as well.


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> I'm sure there are a lot, but I doubt we're 100%.  Sadly the best way to do it would be for Jackson to send a blast message out to all their dealers to update them on status for large runs like these. I'm sure I'm not the only person alive who hates delays without answers so I'd be willing to bet there are other folks getting rather annoyed as well.



The dealers were told guitars would be ready by late May/early June and this is the info that should have been relayed to all customers. Right now things are on track but since this is the first batch it means the guitars will likely be in dealers/customers hands by late June.

The truth of the matter is that unlike most other signature models which are variations on an existing design, this one is brand new and is rather tricky to make because of the carves. Everything not only needs to be programmed and tested, but needs to be done so in the context of a production line with all the machines programmed and the crew properly trained to ensure that every guitar is made consistently across potentially thousands of builds.

I'm sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the wait, but know that it is being done for the sake of consistency along a brand new line of guitars, with very unique specs and standards even for Jackson. I would not any corners to be cut in this process, and Jackson doesn't want that either. The good news is that once the first batch is done it will be easy to ramp things up from there as all the infrastructure and framework will already be in place for the guitars!

I'm genuinely excited to see what people make of these guitars once the first batch of guitars makes it into customers' hands!!


----------



## Braden717

That's exactly why I'm trying not to let the wait bother me too much. If its for the sake of quality then I'll wait longer.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't mind the wait honestly, but I haven't waited as long as most of you guys have for it. I'm still excited, very much so in fact because I need that sweet Amber Tiger Eye in my life.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> The dealers were told guitars would be ready by late May/early June and this is the info that should have been relayed to all customers. Right now things are on track but since this is the first batch it means the guitars will likely be in dealers/customers hands by late June.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that unlike most other signature models which are variations on an existing design, this one is brand new and is rather tricky to make because of the carves. Everything not only needs to be programmed and tested, but needs to be done so in the context of a production line with all the machines programmed and the crew properly trained to ensure that every guitar is made consistently across potentially thousands of builds.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the wait, but know that it is being done for the sake of consistency along a brand new line of guitars, with very unique specs and standards even for Jackson. I would not any corners to be cut in this process, and Jackson doesn't want that either. The good news is that once the first batch is done it will be easy to ramp things up from there as all the infrastructure and framework will already be in place for the guitars!
> 
> I'm genuinely excited to see what people make of these guitars once the first batch of guitars makes it into customers' hands!!



Appreciate you chiming in Misha, just a bummer as that was not what the dealer was communicating to me. Hopefully they pop up next month like you're saying.


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> That's exactly why I'm trying not to let the wait bother me too much. If its for the sake of quality then I'll wait longer.



Indeed, it is EXACTLY that, and it's specifically because I told Jackson that it is imperative that the production models are consistent and on par with the prototypes across the board.

It's an incredibly involved process because they need to build and test for EVERY variant of the guitar, so both 6 and 7, against all 5 colors and Regular and Juggernaut versions of both. This is a lot of guitars to go through, as you can imagine. All things considered, the 2 week delay is nothing compared to what I had been initially prepared for given the scope of the job.

For this reason, I am weary of any comparisons to small shop luthiers who have delays for reasons on their scale, because the fact of the matter is, it's just not the same game.

At any rate, just know that one of the many reasons I went with Jackson because they truly understood the level of attention to detail and consistency I needed out of a USA Production guitar. I therefore entirely respect their process with the release of these guitars and would urge any of you who may be apprehensive to try to see it from that perspective as well! It will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## Humbuck

....ing want.


----------



## mniel8195

I agree with everything that is said here. The line of work that i am in i offer superior quality craftsmanship and customer service than the rest of my competitors. I try to make make realistic deadlines and sometimes we fall short on them. What we try to do is let me people know how much longer the wait is going to be...



bulb said:


> Indeed, it is EXACTLY that, and it's specifically because I told Jackson that it is imperative that the production models are consistent and on par with the prototypes across the board.
> 
> It's an incredibly involved process because they need to build and test for EVERY variant of the guitar, so both 6 and 7, against all 5 colors and Regular and Juggernaut versions of both. This is a lot of guitars to go through, as you can imagine. All things considered, the 2 week delay is nothing compared to what I had been initially prepared for given the scope of the job.
> 
> For this reason, I am weary of any comparisons to small shop luthiers who have delays for reasons on their scale, because the fact of the matter is, it's just not the same game.
> 
> At any rate, just know that one of the many reasons I went with Jackson because they truly understood the level of attention to detail and consistency I needed out of a USA Production guitar. I therefore entirely respect their process with the release of these guitars and would urge any of you who may be apprehensive to try to see it from that perspective as well! It will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## gabsonuro

i just hope its worth the wait


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> i just hope its worth the wait



It will be! Which one did you order?


----------



## gabsonuro

bulb said:


> It will be! Which one did you order?



im still waiting to see the final blue color and the top consistency, i hope its like the custom shop one you have and not this:



edit: it also says nothing about a case for the 6 string non bulb version on the jackson site, but it says the ht7 comes with a case. can you confirm? if it does come with a case is it a g&g style leather case or the molded plastic jackson case?


----------



## MattThePenguin

I'm a MASSIVE PRS fanboy but Misha's guitar is so competitively priced it's simply impossible to beat, and the guitar looks super unique and gorgeous. Between Misha's Juggernaut guitars and Mark Morton's Dominion line, Jackson has all kinds of players covered. Quality control is on point too. Joe Duplantier's soloist looks awesome too.... maaaaaaaaan


----------



## gabsonuro

MattThePenguin said:


> I'm a MASSIVE PRS fanboy but Misha's guitar is so competitively priced it's simply impossible to beat, and the guitar looks super unique and gorgeous. Between Misha's Juggernaut guitars and Mark Morton's Dominion line, Jackson has all kinds of players covered. Quality control is on point too. Joe Duplantier's soloist looks awesome too.... maaaaaaaaan



same here, i was originally set on buying a JBM, but for an extra $349 cad you get bareknuckles vs dimarzios, a aaa quilt top, hipshot hardware, luminlays, etc


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> im still waiting to see the final blue color and the top consistency, i hope its like the custom shop one you have and not this:
> 
> View attachment 46484
> 
> edit: it also says nothing about a case for the 6 string non bulb version on the jackson site, but it says the ht7 comes with a case. can you confirm? if it does come with a case is it a g&g style leather case or the molded plastic jackson case?



Haha the way you wrote it, you seemed to be saying that you had a guitar on order and you were hoping it would be worth the wait.
At any rate:

The color is the color that I have on my sigs, the color in the picture you attached was an alternate that we decided not to go with.

All of them come with a g&g style hard case.


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> same here, i was originally set on buying a JBM, but for an extra $349 cad you get bareknuckles vs dimarzios, a aaa quilt top, hipshot hardware, luminlays, etc



The sensible price point vs. value was something I was really adamant about maintaining. I wanted this to be no a compromises USA guitar, and still be good bang for buck relative to the competition!


----------



## Braden717

bulb said:


> Haha the way you wrote it, you seemed to be saying that you had a guitar on order and you were hoping it would be worth the wait.
> At any rate:
> 
> The color is the color that I have on my sigs, the color in the picture you attached was an alternate that we decided not to go with.
> 
> All of them come with a g&g style hard case.



This is great new as far as the color. I still liked the alternate, but the burst on the blue to a darker blue as opposed to white is just so much better.


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> Indeed, it is EXACTLY that, and it's specifically because I told Jackson that it is imperative that the production models are consistent and on par with the prototypes across the board.
> 
> It's an incredibly involved process because they need to build and test for EVERY variant of the guitar, so both 6 and 7, against all 5 colors and Regular and Juggernaut versions of both. This is a lot of guitars to go through, as you can imagine. All things considered, the 2 week delay is nothing compared to what I had been initially prepared for given the scope of the job.
> 
> For this reason, I am weary of any comparisons to small shop luthiers who have delays for reasons on their scale, because the fact of the matter is, it's just not the same game.
> 
> At any rate, just know that one of the many reasons I went with Jackson because they truly understood the level of attention to detail and consistency I needed out of a USA Production guitar. I therefore entirely respect their process with the release of these guitars and would urge any of you who may be apprehensive to try to see it from that perspective as well! It will definitely be worth the wait!




And this is why you are one of my favorite people in the music business. you actually care about stuff like this and you are involved in the entire process.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Glass Cloud

Standard jackson custom shop with overpriced pickups and a dumb fretmarker logo


----------



## katsumura78

^ This guy is pretty funny. What's the point of you posting negative .... like that? Does it actually make you feel better? Anyway, back to the topic at hand. I think a lot of people are really looking forward to this guitar. I know I am.


----------



## bloc

katsumura78 said:


> I think a lot of people are really looking forward to this guitar. I know I am.



And some people simply are not.


----------



## narad

katsumura78 said:


> ^ This guy is pretty funny. What's the point of you posting negative .... like that? Does it actually make you feel better? Anyway, back to the topic at hand. I think a lot of people are really looking forward to this guitar. I know I am.



It'd be good if his negative comment could _at least make sense._


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> Anyone heard anything?



I heard something from my dealer but it was not good news. I'll spare you the estimated updated date they gave me but it was a ways out. I figured because it was the only source I had heard the date from currently (the others did not have anything at all but not sure how often they are pinging Jackson on these) and Misha seemed pretty certain they were coming way before what I was recently told, maybe they got their wires crossed with Jackson. That being said, we're mid-June now and nothing has been shipped or delivered so I'm inclined to believe the dealer unless I see otherwise from them especially since they're likely one of the first to be receiving any of these. That being said, I am still excited to see these come out! 



Glass Cloud said:


> Standard jackson custom shop with overpriced pickups and a dumb fretmarker logo



Obvious troll is obvious.  "Standard" eh? New body shape that is unique to this Jackson model, so obviously not a "standard" anything from Jackson since it's brand new. "Overpriced pickups" is your opinion, but having owned and played them I think they are excellent pickups and while the price is higher, I understand that Misha helped work on these so both Tim and Misha need to make money. "Dumb fret marker logo" is just you showing pure stupidity, the Juggernaut version (i.e. non-"Bulb" edition) has standard Jackson offset mini shark fins, no logo. You should probably avoid dropping into threads and posting pure nonsense like that, it's not conducive to the discussion and based on your comments it's clear you didn't actually read anything, just came in to drop a stupid troll post. 



bloc said:


> And some people simply are not.



Which is totally okay, but why bother posting in a thread with THAT type of post? I never got why folks jump into a thread about a guitar and go "EWWW NOT FOR ME! NO WAY. THAT IS STUPID!!!" Just move along to another thread with content that you CAN appreciate and post in there. It's fine to say "I don't like this for the following reasons..." but at least make a logical argument to support your opinion.


----------



## Braden717

I'm curious as to what you heard for a time line.


----------



## MarkMac911

As am I, im in Europe and I feel like we're gong to get screwed over completely regarding delivery times. Nevertheless, im sure it'll be a sick guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I actually forgot to post these here, but I saw these pics in one of the Facebook groups I'm a part of. They had a factory tour and someone spotted these Misha Juggernauts. It definitely looks like a couple are done, but I would love to just hear a realistic time frame from Jackson.


----------



## mniel8195

I'm dying...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not even a huge fan and I dig the logo. Just looks cool. Can't wait for you guys to snag these; I want some reviews and some pics and a ton of NGDs.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Looks like the top quality issue some people were worried about won't be a problem. At least based on the random sample posted above, if that's what the average top will look like, anyway.

Will there ever be a flame top variant?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sermo Lupi said:


> Looks like the top quality issue some people were worried about won't be a problem. At least based on the random sample posted above, if that's what the average top will look like, anyway.
> 
> Will there ever be a flame top variant?



Not that I think the quality of the top will be insane, nor do I personally have an issue with certain tops. But one production model top isn't a proper gauge for the whole production line in most situations. 

However I know Jackson will take care of us in that department, damn near every single Broderick I've seen looked fantastic.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> However I know Jackson will take care of us in that department, damn near every single Broderick I've seen looked fantastic.



Dude, are you kidding? It's the Brodericks that got me worried about how these were going to turn out! I could post example after example after example of terrible Brodericks. There has been one Broderick that's really done it for me (red one, posted here), but other than that they mostly range from acceptable to crap. Especially the trans black for whatever reason.


----------



## feraledge

HighGain510 said:


> It's fine to say "I don't like this for the following reasons..." but at least make a logical argument to support your opinion.



Like this, for example, I don't like this guitar because I haven't had one given to me yet. 

I can hardly see what anyone is complaining about. Misha is seemingly very hands on in terms of seeing this guitar through. Wait times aside, I bet it's a really amazing guitar that I would love to get the chance to play, likely would have bought a Floyd version of, and I love when artists go the extra mile to have the branded "fan" version and the plainer options. 
It's like trolls are hanging out here just waiting for this guitar to somehow fail. That's a really, really strange thing to be doing...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I don't even open threads about guitars I don't like (which, admittedly, is very few ), so I don't understand the bashing, but oh well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Dude, are you kidding? It's the Brodericks that got me worried about how these were going to turn out! I could post example after example after example of terrible Brodericks. There has been one Broderick that's really done it for me (red one, posted here), but other than that they mostly range from acceptable to crap. Especially the trans black for whatever reason.



I've honestly never seen a bad one, I had the Trans Black myself and it was fantastic and had a gorgeous top. Even their trans white popped really well given that it was trans white 

I'd like to think that since they generally deliver great looking tops, and the artist himself is pushing the company to use their best timber. I don't feel the need to be worried about the quality of the top I'm getting.


----------



## A-Branger

can someone kindly donate some money for this 7 string-less-jackson-less friendly guy?


----------



## HighGain510

Having searched for Brodericks quite a while myself (in addition to owning one of the Broderick 7's, man... what a killer guitar that was! ) I do have to say that while some tops were fantastic, there were some definite uggos in the run.  Actually if you look on eBay right now, there is a prime example:

















Looks more like a Jackson import top which is likely why that one still hasn't sold.  They weren't all THAT bad but I do think it's a fair point to say that the Broderick model had some really killer quilt on some and some extremely poorly figured tops on others, so the concern of seeing that repeat itself is still a valid one. We've seen reassurances from Misha that he has explained this customer concern and tried to work with Jackson to ensure that the tops on his sig model will be higher-quality figured quilted maple, but we will have to wait and see how that translates to the actual guitars once they hit the streets!  As I said before, I'm still hopeful these will be awesome so fingers crossed!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Damn yeah that looks extremely weak, I hope these turn out a lot better.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> Damn yeah that looks extremely weak, I hope these turn out a lot better.



Tops like that were definitely in the minority, FWIW. The one I had came with a fantastic top as did a lot of the others. When charging premium pricing like the Jackson USA shop does, hopefully the tops on these will match.  The quality of the guitar will likely be there, let's just hope we don't see any tops like that one for this line!


----------



## bulb

feraledge said:


> Like this, for example, I don't like this guitar because I haven't had one given to me yet.
> 
> I can hardly see what anyone is complaining about. Misha is seemingly very hands on in terms of seeing this guitar through. Wait times aside, I bet it's a really amazing guitar that I would love to get the chance to play, likely would have bought a Floyd version of, and I love when artists go the extra mile to have the branded "fan" version and the plainer options.
> *It's like trolls are hanging out here just waiting for this guitar to somehow fail. That's a really, really strange thing to be doing...*



Behavior like this is often a coping mechanism for insecurity for some people, so I don't take it personally. Those people aren't necessarily trying to be difficult or to troll just for the sake of doing it, but unfortunately those kinds of actions are how their coping with their situation happens to manifest themselves. If it helps them feel a little better about their day, I don't mind!

The truth is it would be kind of difficult to make me feel bad about this guitar's release because I have worked hard with Jackson on a guitar that I am extremely proud of and confident with. The icing on the cake was that at NAMM alone the orders far exceeded what either of us had hoped for. So I am nothing but grateful and very happy with everything so far. This is a bucket list item being crossed off for me, and I feel so fortunate to have been able to do it with a company that understands and respects my vision.


----------



## Emperoff

This is ss.org after all. Everyone will complain if an artist signature guitar doesn't match their own taste


----------



## Jonathan20022

These were pushed back quite a bit, so I ended up just canceling my order. Once they come in I'll check them out and if I have the cash I'll grab them by then.


----------



## narad

ah, sucks to that. What's the ETA now?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I heard September/October now, I don't have a problem getting one of these but I needed the cash for something else and ended up grabbing another guitar that popped up with the remaining cash.


----------



## Braden717

I really hope that is not true. My number one choice of guitar was a Mayones Regius when I got my tax return. However I am very impatient and did not want to wait the 6-8 months as quoted for a full blown custom. I really liked this guitar, I love periphery and it was half the wait so it was a no brainer. What really makes it worse is the fact they were quoted for April. If the top and playability on this aren't out of the world with that kind of wait im going to be pretty disappointed.


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> I heard September/October now, I don't have a problem getting one of these but I needed the cash for something else and ended up grabbing another guitar that popped up with the remaining cash.



I just spoke with Jackson and they say everything is currently on track for late June/early July.
Out of curiosity which dealer told you this?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll message him to you just so I don't out him in the thread. HighGain mentioned that he had heard similar september dates from his own dealer, damn if I had known they were coming in the next few weeks I wouldn't have dipped :/


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> I just spoke with Jackson and they say everything is currently on track for late June/early July.
> Out of curiosity which dealer told you this?





Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll message him to you just so I don't out him in the thread. HighGain mentioned that he had heard similar september dates from his own dealer, damn if I had known they were coming in the next few weeks I wouldn't have dipped :/



Yeah that's news to me as well, Misha.  My dealer (different dealer than Jonathan's pre-order too, FWIW) told me they heard from Jackson 10 days ago that September was their target date currently. Just seems odd that two different dealers heard that same update from Jackson saying they were pushed back that far but Jackson is giving you a totally different delivery window.  I'd be thrilled if they show up early but it seems Jackson is not telling their dealers June/July so the misinformation they are sending to dealers vs what they tell you directly is not helping their cause since the dealers are reporting the info them get from Jackson to the customers to set reasonable expectations for delivery!  

I still have my option of the Laguna Blue or Tiger Eye Bulb version waiting with my dealer so it's all good either way, but it would be lovely to know up front if I should expect it early or not so I can get some stuff sold in advance as I have a few other pricy items coming soon and don't want them all popping up at once if I can avoid it!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

If those are your options, I highly suggest planning as if it's in the near future, but not expecting it to be. If you need the cash/space for when the guitar arrives, obtain the cash/space and don't fill it/spend it.

I always hate pre-ordering things for the simple fact that I'm impatient. Make the space, make the cash, then forget about it and let it come when it comes. Works for me, aside from when I randomly recall I'm waiting on something. Then I get antsy for a day or two before I forget again.


----------



## MastrXploder

I work for a jackson dealer and personally called jackson yesterday about it. September seems to be the likely timeframe from what I was told.

But that's for my dealer, and we only put in our order probably a month ago.


----------



## HighGain510

Chokey Chicken said:


> If those are your options, I highly suggest planning as if it's in the near future, but not expecting it to be. If you need the cash/space for when the guitar arrives, obtain the cash/space and don't fill it/spend it.
> 
> I always hate pre-ordering things for the simple fact that I'm impatient. Make the space, make the cash, then forget about it and let it come when it comes. Works for me, aside from when I randomly recall I'm waiting on something. Then I get antsy for a day or two before I forget again.



Only problem with that is in 6 months stuff comes up, unexpected/unplanned purchases can occur, etc. so it's not always that simple. That's why I was saying it would be awesome to have actual confirmation if it's def June/July at the latest so I know if I NEED to sell stuff, as if I have another 3 months it wouldn't be a problem by then since I'd have the cash without having to sell anything needlessly. 



MastrXploder said:


> I work for a jackson dealer and personally called jackson yesterday about it. September seems to be the likely timeframe from what I was told.
> 
> But that's for my dealer, and we only put in our order probably a month ago.



Yeah and that would make sense for that situation. My dealer preordered as soon as the window opened, but they were still telling me they just heard September straight from Jackson when they asked them for the latest update on status of the pre-orders they placed.  Not trying to make things difficult for Misha here, just trying to make sure the information we're getting is accurate so folks (myself included, obviously ) can plan accordingly.


----------



## bulb

MastrXploder said:


> I work for a jackson dealer and personally called jackson yesterday about it. September seems to be the likely timeframe from what I was told.
> 
> But that's for my dealer, and we only put in our order probably a month ago.



Yeah, if you put in your order a month ago as opposed to NAMM the guitars will be arriving later, as priority goes to fulfilling the orders for those who ordered in January.


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> Only problem with that is in 6 months stuff comes up, unexpected/unplanned purchases can occur, etc. so it's not always that simple. That's why I was saying it would be awesome to have actual confirmation if it's def June/July at the latest so I know if I NEED to sell stuff, as if I have another 3 months it wouldn't be a problem by then since I'd have the cash without having to sell anything needlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that would make sense for that situation. My dealer preordered as soon as the window opened, but they were still telling me they just heard September straight from Jackson when they asked them for the latest update on status of the pre-orders they placed.  Not trying to make things difficult for Misha here, just trying to make sure the information we're getting is accurate so folks (myself included, obviously ) can plan accordingly.



Please PM me the name of your dealer, I would like to get this figured out.


----------



## katsumura78

*mod edit: please keep the thread on topic*


----------



## mniel8195

I am trying not to worry about the arrival date! I have a feeling these will be sick. I would love to see a demo of someone else playing besides Misha just for a different perspective.


----------



## MastrXploder

Ordering an amber tiger eye HT7 on monday!


----------



## feraledge

mniel8195 said:


> I would love to see a demo of someone else playing besides Misha just for a different perspective.



Not a ton of playing, but a little bit:


----------



## jeremyb

That guitar looks freaking sick, nice work Misha, congrats!! A well earned bucket list item ticked off!!


----------



## Isurez

feraledge said:


> Not a ton of playing, but a little bit:


OMG! Peter Wichers!


----------



## slapnutz

Man, love that thick cap. So much chunky goodness.


----------



## Guamskyy

I don't know if it was mentioned in a previous discussion, but I noticed that from the pics on the internet, the bulb version of the sig has the reverse AT headstock (like the broderick soloist), while the normal juggernaut sig has a regular AT style headstock? Confuses me a little bit because the Jackson website says that both regular sig and bulb sig have reverse AT headstocks.


----------



## supertruper1988

The reverse AT headstock is on the 6 string and the non reverse is on the 7 string


----------



## bulb

supertruper1988 said:


> The reverse AT headstock is on the 6 string and the non reverse is on the 7 string



Correct!


----------



## Guamskyy

Ah ok that makes a lot more sense now.

I personally like the look of the reverse AT headstock, but there's probably a reason behind why the 7 string headstocks are not reversed.


----------



## Vairish

Was looking through pictures of GAKs Fender factory tour on Facebook and noticed these:












The second last blue one on the first rack looks like it has a stunning top on it.


----------



## Braden717

That made my night. Now I wonder how many were ordered in all.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## mniel8195

this got me very excited. I ordered the non bulb version 7 in laguna burst. I feel like the blue color quilt will be more light dependent when showing its awesomeness. 



Vairish said:


> Was looking through pictures of GAKs Fender factory tour on Facebook and noticed these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second last blue one on the first rack looks like it has a stunning top on it.


----------



## Inceptic

What will the factory tuning be on these guitars?


----------



## VicMassacre

bulb said:


> Yeah, if you put in your order a month ago as opposed to NAMM the guitars will be arriving later, as priority goes to fulfilling the orders for those who ordered in January.



Really excited for this but ordered in Jan and have also been told Sept/Oct.


----------



## cardinal

Misha, or anyone else: any way to find out where that black Charvel 7 is headed?



Vairish said:


> Was looking through pictures of GAKs Fender factory tour on Facebook and noticed these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second last blue one on the first rack looks like it has a stunning top on it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

VicMassacre said:


> Really excited for this but ordered in Jan and have also been told Sept/Oct.



I think he meant stores that ordered at NAMM get priority over folks who ordered stock after the fact. Perhaps I'm wrong, but that's my understanding.


----------



## bulb

Chokey Chicken said:


> I think he meant stores that ordered at NAMM get priority over folks who ordered stock after the fact. Perhaps I'm wrong, but that's my understanding.



Indeed, there were a lot of orders at NAMM, a lot more than both Jackson and I had anticipated, which is a good thing, but obviously priority goes to fulfilling the orders of those dealers/customers who ordered first!


----------



## bulb

Inceptic said:


> What will the factory tuning be on these guitars?



Drop C with D'addario 11-56 for the 6
Drop Ab with D'addario 11-64 for the 7


----------



## bulb

mniel8195 said:


> this got me very excited. I ordered the non bulb version 7 in laguna burst. I feel like the blue color quilt will be more light dependent when showing its awesomeness.



It will indeed as I wanted that color to not be as deep stained as the Amber. As much as deep staining makes top look wonderful in pictures, I do kinda love 3d tops that "move" depending on the angle of the light hitting the top. Deep staining basically "locks" in the figuring of the top. Additionally it tends to make the color noticeably darker. So basically with the Laguna Blue, pictures may only do the top justice when the light is hitting it at certain angles, but in person it will look so awesome.


----------



## Guamskyy

bulb said:


> Drop C with D'addario 11-56 for the 6
> Drop Ab with D'addario 11-64 for the 7



I'm assuming the 7s are 26.5" scale while the 6s are 25.5"?


----------



## mniel8195

bulb said:


> Drop C with D'addario 11-56 for the 6
> Drop Ab with D'addario 11-64 for the 7



Nice i was hoping for this. I can't wait to try a lighter gauge "64" on a longer scale.


----------



## bulb

guambomb832 said:


> I'm assuming the 7s are 26.5" scale while the 6s are 25.5"?



Indeed!


----------



## Guamskyy

Aargh it is such a self-inflicted curse to have learned left handed! My GAS for Misha's 7 sig (Jacksons in general) is at maximum overdrive. Went to my local guitar shop and noodled on a DKA7 and it felt great! I'll have to ask Matt from Matt's Music how much one of these will be lefty, hopefully it doesn't cost an arm and a leg, I need those haha.


----------



## katsumura78

Just placed an order for a Laguna Burst HT7. I was told late August on when it'll be ready.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bulb said:


> Drop Ab with D'addario 11-64 for the 7



Off-topic, but D'addario announced a NYXL 7-string set with these gauges.

I wonder who convinced D'addario to go with that...






Can you also tell them to do the same set for their standard XL series?


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic, but D'addario announced a NYXL 7-string set with these gauges.
> 
> I wonder who convinced D'addario to go with that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also tell them to do the same set for their standard XL series?



When? Where? How to buy? Google is not helping!


----------



## Marchip

Aren't these 11s (and the other two high strings) too much for Eb, Bb, Gb on that 26.5 scale 7 string? I'm just curious


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Marchip said:


> Aren't these 11s (and the other two high strings) too much for Eb, Bb, Gb on that 26.5 scale 7 string? I'm just curious



Its 19lbs of tension on the high string. So it would be around the same as an 11 tuned to E on a regular 25.5 guitar. If its too such just swap the set for a 10-46 or mix-match string gauges.


----------



## bulb

I have been messing around with 10-52+70 lately, but 11-64 feels and sounds great on the guitar! If you don't like the gauges you can always swap em out haha, and luckily thanks to the hipshot bridge and the truss rod adjustment being so easy to access, you can setup the guitar in no time.


----------



## VicMassacre

bulb said:


> I have been messing around with 10-52+70 lately, but 11-64 feels and sounds great on the guitar! If you don't like the gauges you can always swap em out haha, and luckily thanks to the hipshot bridge and the truss rod adjustment being so easy to access, you can setup the guitar in no time.



Will the Nut support that? or are you getting a slight raise of the string.


----------



## bulb

VicMassacre said:


> Will the Nut support that? or are you getting a slight raise of the string.



It supports it just fine!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MattThePenguin said:


> When? Where? How to buy? Google is not helping!



Sorry, just read this. 

it was announced on their FB last week, and they're periodically announcing new ERG sets. 

So far they announced the 10 - 59 7-string, 11 - 64 7-string, 9 - 80 8-string, and 10 - 74 8-string sets.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I need to be more educated on the whole truss rod adjustment, I'm terrified to twist that thing! Does it make that much of a difference if you are tuning from for example drop CGCFAD to half step higher? or on a 7 drop A# to standard A?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yes, that's several pounds of more tension added onto the guitar neck. If you're only going up for a little while it's not a big deal as long as you settle back into the guitar's original tuning. But if you plan on staying in an alternate tuning, you can expect to see a difference in how your feels since that several pound difference will affect your neck in some way.

Don't be afraid to turn your truss rod, it isn't a piece of plastic. Just turn it about a 1/4 turn and then let it rest and see if you need to loosen or tighten it more.


----------



## bulb




----------



## mniel8195

i need some blue 7 string love. Make more videos!


----------



## technomancer

So is this one yours or is it shipping to a customer? Looks awesome either way 



bulb said:


>


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


>




HNNNNG! Want!!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Obviously that is more of a teaser video, but will any more be released where the shots are more in focus and show more of the guitar? 

Not that we don't have a good idea of what the guitar looks like already. But it'd be nice to see that quality camera work put to better use.


----------



## Braden717

I'm starting to think this guitar is a myth.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just got an email from Capitol Guitars in MN....they're doing a clinic with Misha on 7/20 and the email stated they'll have these guitars in stock to buy at the time. 

Just FYI.


----------



## Ludo95

They all look incredible, cannot wait to see your reviews here


----------



## Vairish

Kinda disappointed to see a three piece body in the video. I know it makes no real difference in how the guitar sounds or plays, but given the price and how much care has been put into the aesthetics of the rest of the guitar I would have expected a two piece minimum.


----------



## Zado

No idea if posted already


----------



## narad

Vairish said:


> Kinda disappointed to see a three piece body in the video. I know it makes no real difference in how the guitar sounds or plays, but given the price and how much care has been put into the aesthetics of the rest of the guitar I would have expected a two piece minimum.



With the color of the stain on the back, I don't even see how it affects the aesthetics. I'm all for nitpicking, but this is not even a usual nitpick. Other guys.."really disappointed with a two piece back - should be one piece given the price!"



Zado said:


> No idea if posted already



One on the left is great! I'd be totally happy with that, much less so with the mid/right though.


----------



## Zado

narad said:


> One on the left is great! I'd be totally happy with that, much less so with the mid/right though.



Yep,the blue in particular is rather disappointing really.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, those seem to be "honest" photos, without the contrast going through the roof. The blue one looks like it's actually a nice top under bad lighting angle.


----------



## Vairish

narad said:


> With the color of the stain on the back, I don't even see how it affects the aesthetics. I'm all for nitpicking, but this is not even a usual nitpick. Other guys.."really disappointed with a two piece back - should be one piece given the price!"



I'm not sure how it looks on your screen but on my screen the separate body pieces are quite obvious and just doesn't look well, at least to my eye.

No reasonable person would ever expect a run of guitars to come with a one piece body, it's just not feasible. A lot of people however would expect a premium guitar with a transparent finish to come with a two piece center seam body though.

edit:

Looks like I'm not the only one who has an issue with this....


----------



## narad

Vairish said:


> No reasonable person would ever expect a run of guitars to come with a one piece body, it's just not feasible. A lot of people however would expect a premium guitar with a transparent finish to come with a two piece center seam body though.



Having a think about it, I actually prefer it as a 3-piece -- it keeps the seam from going right down through the middle of those bridge routes, and centers them nicely. Essentially like any number of high-end neck-thrus, like many ESPs or Caparisons.

And yea, totally subjective call on that latter point.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

The guitars in the video look unbelieveable! I loved the top on the trans-blue, where it's really more flame than quilt. 

The solid colours look fantastic as well, however it would have been great if they featured the silver sparkle also. 

So hard to make a decision on the colour, and that's a problem because I'm really tempted to get one of these!


----------



## A-Branger

I did notice in the video that guitar had a neck headstock scarf joint.

Im not really familiar with the pros or cons of having one. Not sure if bad or good or "meh". But its something I havent seen on big factory name guitars, specially on a top of the top model run.


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> I did notice in the video that guitar had a neck headstock scarf joint.
> 
> Im not really familiar with the pros or cons of having one. Not sure if bad or good or "meh". But its something I havent seen on big factory name guitars, specially on a top of the top model run.



Scarf joints are super common with Jackson, Charvel, and a number of custom guitar makers at much higher price points. I couldn't tell you pros or cons, but the track record should tell you there's absolutely nothing wrong with a scarf joint.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I think the blue looks fantastic; I like the quilt above better than any of the flamed ones that have been posted. Not super over the top but really nice, and the natural type binding really pops against it. I'm a fan. 

Like said above I wanted to see the silverburst too....those two have given me serious GAS and I've never been a Jackson guy. Really can't wait for reviews of these.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Definitely picking one of these up, gotta hit my dealer back up!


----------



## gabsonuro

For people who pre ordered: did you get any incentives? Discount for preordering? Some free acessories? If so where did you order?


----------



## Jonathan20022

There were no advertised perks, or accessories AFAIK. Ordered from The Axe Palace.


----------



## bulb

A-Branger said:


> I did notice in the video that guitar had a neck headstock scarf joint.
> 
> Im not really familiar with the pros or cons of having one. Not sure if bad or good or "meh". But its something I havent seen on big factory name guitars, specially on a top of the top model run.



The scarf joint has served me so well on the last 2+ years of road testing these guitars. These have been ultra stable no matter what climate they end up in, so if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## bulb

Andromalia said:


> Well, those seem to be "honest" photos, without the contrast going through the roof. The blue one looks like it's actually a nice top under bad lighting angle.



Indeed they are "honest" photos. As I mentioned a few times in this thread, the amber is deep stained to where the figuring is locked in, but will look consistent in photos. The laguna blue, isn't, so it will be more 3d in person, but the angle of lighting will make all the difference in how the quilt pops in a picture!


----------



## Steinmetzify

bulb said:


> Indeed they are "honest" photos. As I mentioned a few times in this thread, the amber is deep stained to where the figuring is locked in, but will look consistent in photos. The laguna blue, isn't, so it will be more 3d in person, but the angle of lighting will make all the difference in how the quilt pops in a picture!



Blue is sick, dude. Really like the contrast between that and the binding. Are there going to be models where you can order quilt or flamed or is it just whatever comes out? Would most likely buy from Sweetwater so I can see the actual guitar anyway, but it'd be nice to know...


----------



## gabsonuro

im just worried that i will order mine and get a weak top, and then i will be sad


----------



## bulb

steinmetzify said:


> Blue is sick, dude. Really like the contrast between that and the binding. Are there going to be models where you can order quilt or flamed or is it just whatever comes out? Would most likely buy from Sweetwater so I can see the actual guitar anyway, but it'd be nice to know...



Thanks dude, the blue really does look striking in person and on stage. All the figured tops are quilt tops!


----------



## Humbuck

As long as everybody else is nit-picky today, can we stop calling it "binding" on the fancy topped body? The neck and head are bound...the bodies are not.

Fwiw, the masked edges are nicer than binding anyhow!


----------



## Steinmetzify

I can't man. I just can't.


----------



## mniel8195

i ordered the blue because i like the effect of the lighting. I have had maple tops with a strong fixed stain and they are cool but i like that 3D effect for sure.


----------



## narad

Humbuck said:


> Fwiw, the masked edges are nicer than binding anyhow!



Also known as faux binding or scraped binding, and hence generally referred to as...you guessed it...binding.


----------



## Vairish

Just saw this NGD posted on my Facebook feed. What a top!!







Edit: Just realized that this is the guitar from the previous page at a different angle.


----------



## kevdes93

He picked the best of the 3 for sure (he picked the left one out of the 3 previously posted)


----------



## katsumura78

Wow that looks good. I want to see some other pictures of the laguna burst! I hope the tops are as good as that one.


----------



## Vairish

The cases are cool as f*ck






Edit:

Another one popped up on my Facebook feed:


----------



## crg123

Lol I've never had GAS for a case before... god I need to stop going on this site. I love that shade of blue.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Hah! Those cases are awesome. Well done all around Misha. Definitely raised the bar for signature models.


----------



## Seventhwave

These look killer. The case is top notch too.


----------



## gabsonuro

Vairish said:


> The cases are cool as f*ck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Another one popped up on my Facebook feed:



this is the problem i have, the top on that amber eye looks like s**t to me personally, i hope i dont get one like this


----------



## gabsonuro

also, arent those cases only for the bulb models? im pretty sure the regular just comes with a black case


----------



## Samark

Gotta give it to Misha, he absolutely killed it with this guitar. And for $2500? That is a damn steel.

Well done mate, can't wait to see these in stores


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Scarf joints are super common with Jackson, Charvel, and a number of custom guitar makers at much higher price points. I couldn't tell you pros or cons, but the track record should tell you there's absolutely nothing wrong with a scarf joint.



oh cool. I wanst familiar with those brands, hence why I asked. But good to know. Thanks 



bulb said:


> The scarf joint has served me so well on the last 2+ years of road testing these guitars. These have been ultra stable no matter what climate they end up in, so if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



cool!, great to know thanks


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> also, arent those cases only for the bulb models? im pretty sure the regular just comes with a black case



They all come with that case!


----------



## Steinmetzify

That's badass, hadn't seen the cases yet.


----------



## crg123

All I have to say is how crazy it was listening to mishas' bulb demos back in the day and now 3 periphery albums later realizing how much of a mark he made within musician culture. I know he changed my view. I was very "anti-sevenstring/ERG" for w.e reason before his demos. Then I realized my stupidity of course.

I'm excited for the future and happy he's received so many endorsements. Its great to see talented musicians earn the respect they deserve.

I know he gets his critics but that's just what comes with fame. People judging his every move. Never forget he was just a normal dude who loved music like we did.


----------



## QuantumCybin

^^^ I was thinking the same thing. You must be on cloud nine right now Misha. Congrats to you and I'm sure we all wish you even more success.


----------



## Angelus

^^^^^^^ 
I was thinking the same. Misha and periphery really changed things. Congrats man, you deserve. Awesome guitar by the way.


----------



## mniel8195

wait till everyone starts witch hunting him about the tops! I ordered one i was told i would be in the first run so we will see...Not getting my hopes up though. Hope i get a decent top!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man I hope people don't do that; if it happens it's surely not his fault. There were some QC issues with the early Merrows and nobody blamed him personally...


----------



## mniel8195

steinmetzify said:


> Man I hope people don't do that; if it happens it's surely not his fault. There were some QC issues with the early Merrows and nobody blamed him personally...



i hope that doesn't happen either. You kind of expect there to be qc issues on import guitars though.


----------



## Zado

mniel8195 said:


> Man I hope people don't do that; if it happens it's surely not his fault. There were some QC issues with the early Merrows and nobody blamed him personally...



Noone blamed Holcomb for his sig's questionable tops either


----------



## Vairish

Another one:


----------



## Millul

That's quite the quilt top right there!


----------



## narad

Yep, ratio of buy-worthy examples increasing to 2 of 4. Maybe this will not be so bad.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That one is a winner!


----------



## gabsonuro

wow that blue looks awesome, misha is that the same one in the picture of 3 guitars that looked weak?

edit: i guess not, the bad looking one was a 7 and this is a 6


----------



## HighGain510

Where have these pics been coming from? I still haven't seen anything from my dealer so I'm curious which dealers are getting these already.


----------



## Vairish

HighGain510 said:


> Where have these pics been coming from? I still haven't seen anything from my dealer so I'm curious which dealers are getting these already.



The Amber Tiger Eye one was from the Guitar Sanctuary Facebook page, the cases are from Capitol Guitars Facebook page and the rest are from a NGD post on an AXE FX group on Facebook.


----------



## technomancer

Vairish said:


> Another one:



Wow that looks fantastic


----------



## katsumura78

That Laguna Burst looks badass! Let's see some more!


----------



## gabsonuro

i honestly cant decide between laguna and amber, they both look awesome with a great top but not so great with a bad top


----------



## HighGain510

Vairish said:


> The Amber Tiger Eye one was from the Guitar Sanctuary Facebook page, the cases are from Capitol Guitars Facebook page and the rest are from a NGD post on an AXE FX group on Facebook.



Thanks man! Just pinged my dealer to see if they've heard anything else as they still haven't hit me up to let me know they had shipped yet.


----------



## Vairish

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks man! Just pinged my dealer to see if they've heard anything else as they still haven't hit me up to let me know they had shipped yet.



The shops I got the pics from all have clinics with Misha coming up soon so I'd imagine they were given priority on stock.


----------



## Vairish

More in-stock pics from Capital Guitars:


----------



## mniel8195

oh man i am really rethinking my choice on the laguna burst! I loving how the amber tigers are coming out. I guess i will need to pick up a 6 string some day.


----------



## mniel8195

i wonder if the case candy only comes with the bulb versions?


----------



## Vairish

mniel8195 said:


> i wonder if the case candy only comes with the bulb versions?



The case candy appears to come with all of them.


----------



## Ludo95

I'm pretty sure that also the Juggernaut models have the same case and case candies! Misha himself wrote it:


P.s. The silverburst with chrome covers, like in the Bulb version, looks sick!


----------



## bulb

mniel8195 said:


> i wonder if the case candy only comes with the bulb versions?



The case and case candy come with all versions!


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> The case and case candy come with all versions!



What's the thing pictured to the right of the strap locks?


----------



## katsumura78

The case is pretty slick. So far most of the tops have looked pretty good except for the couple 7 string laguna's we've seen. Makes me think it might be safer to go with a silver burst or the matte blue.


----------



## Steinmetzify

HighGain510 said:


> What's the thing pictured to the right of the strap locks?



Pick tin, maybe?


----------



## bulb

steinmetzify said:


> Pick tin, maybe?



It's a pick tin!


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> The case is pretty slick. So far most of the tops have looked pretty good except for the couple 7 string laguna's we've seen. Makes me think it might be safer to go with a silver burst or the matte blue.



Wait till you see the Laguna in person (since it looks like you have one on order) you might just find yourself surprised by how good it looks without the "locked in" quilt.


----------



## mniel8195

im going to shoot myself if mine has not shipped out yet....


----------



## HighGain510

mniel8195 said:


> im going to shoot myself if mine has not shipped out yet....



Mine hasn't.  Got confirmation they heard an update from Jackson but it still has not left the factory yet. I'm hopeful now that they're shipping that I should hear good news soon at least!  I really wish they would allow alder body + plain maple top and the silverburst finish as I love how the finish looks but prefer that wood combo over basswood personally.


----------



## katsumura78

bulb said:


> Wait till you see the Laguna in person (since it looks like you have one on order) you might just find yourself surprised by how good it looks without the "locked in" quilt.



I'll take your word for it lol. I told the sales guy at sweetwater to at least send me some photos before they sent it out. I was told late August so the wait is worse now that I've seen the photos posted in this thread. Any idea if Jackson will periscope your upcoming clinics ?!


----------



## Braden717

When did you order your katsumura?


----------



## mniel8195

I would like to hear from misha if he prefers the 64 or 70 gauge for the low G#. Whats the sound difference like?


----------



## katsumura78

Braden717 said:


> When did you order your katsumura?



A month and a half ago? I guess the first shipment sweetwater is getting is all accounted for so I got in on the second shipment. That's what I was last told anyway.


----------



## mniel8195

my dealer is going to check on Monday. I ordered after namm but months ago can't remember when though...


----------



## bulb

mniel8195 said:


> I would like to hear from misha if he prefers the 64 or 70 gauge for the low G#. Whats the sound difference like?



I prefer the 64 for jamming and recording, but live I prefer the 70 because adrenaline makes the 64 feel slinky haha.


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> A month and a half ago? I guess the first shipment sweetwater is getting is all accounted for so I got in on the second shipment. That's what I was last told anyway.



If you ordered a month and a half ago you definitely wouldn't have made it into the first shipment, most if not all of the first shipment orders were from NAMM, but it's good to see it won't be too much longer on that second shipment!


----------



## Matt_D_

these aren't "limited" right misha? IE: I can order one next year right? 
only got enough budget for one expensive guitar this year!


----------



## bulb

Matt_D_ said:


> these aren't "limited" right misha? IE: I can order one next year right?
> only got enough budget for one expensive guitar this year!



They are not limited, you can definitely order one next year if you can't budget in this one. They are guitars that are fairly involved to make to the standards that Jackson and I have set, so if your dealer doesn't have any in stock, you may want to order in advance!


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up that I am doing 3 free guitar clinics starting tomorrow. 

Tomorrow is Capitol Guitars in St. Paul, MN, Wednesday is at Wild West Guitars in Riverside, CA and Thursday is at The Guitar Sanctuary in McKinney, TX. 

They all start at 7pm, so come by if you can make it!

Gonna be demoing the Jackson Juggernaut, playing some songs, answering some questions and hanging some out!


----------



## gabsonuro

i never actually found an answer to this, are these built in jackson custom shop or just regular jackson usa production?


----------



## HighGain510

gabsonuro said:


> i never actually found an answer to this, are these built in jackson custom shop or just regular jackson usa production?



I would be inclined to believe these are standard Jackson USA production guitars. Typically with Jackson if the CS guys are working on them, they get the "Jackson Custom Shop" logo on the headstock. I'm sure Misha can confirm 100%, but pretty sure that's the case with Jackson USA production vs CS-built guitars.


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> i never actually found an answer to this, are these built in jackson custom shop or just regular jackson usa production?



These are Jackson USA Production models, there is no way we would have been able to meet the demand or price point if this were custom shop. However you CAN order a Juggernaut from the Custom Shop and get that spec'd exactly to your taste, at the appropriate cost!


----------



## gabsonuro

is the neck gloss/satin/oil? all i see online is "hand rubbed urethane gel"

also is the headstock logo MOP or just a white overlay?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Vairish said:


> Another one:



This is the most gorgeous top ever! Man, if this had a floating bridge there's no way I could resist! That said, it might be time for a fixed bridge!


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> is the neck gloss/satin/oil? all i see online is "hand rubbed urethane gel"
> 
> also is the headstock logo MOP or just a white overlay?



The neck is oiled and the headstock logo is white.


----------



## feraledge

These look so damn sexy. 
Question for Misha: 
Short a full custom version, if I'm holding out for a Floyd version am I just fooling myself? What's your short sell if someone is saying that nothing touches the tuning stability of a double locking tremolo?
Sell me.


----------



## bulb

feraledge said:


> These look so damn sexy.
> Question for Misha:
> Short a full custom version, if I'm holding out for a Floyd version am I just fooling myself? What's your short sell if someone is saying that nothing touches the tuning stability of a double locking tremolo?
> Sell me.



Easy sell. The first few prototypes had double locking OFRs, the hipshot bridge/hipshot locking tuners and graphite nut hardtails always had better tuning stability on the road and throughout the show. If you want tuning stability, this is the way to go.


----------



## Rich5150

Just picked up the Laguna Burst 7 from Capitol Music, can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Interested in your review man.


----------



## Guamskyy

I wonder how much money I'll have to .... out for Jackson to make me a backwards(lefty) HT6 in matte blue frost


----------



## crystallake

I'm jealous, Rich!


----------



## Rich5150

crystallake said:


> I'm jealous, Rich!



I was seriously debating it. Hope I dig it honestly


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy sent me this from Capitol....getting ready for the clinic:



New stuff by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## Matt_D_

why is it always skulls. why not like. fabio, or unicorns, or kittens?


----------



## Vairish

LOVELY Tiger Eye at Wild West Guitars:


----------



## Humbuck

WANT!!


----------



## Vairish

Humbuck said:


> WANT!!



Honestly, if import duty and taxes didn't suck so much in Ireland I would order that in a heartbeat. Hopefully some EU sellers put up actual pictures of their stock so I can try and find one as nice over here.


----------



## Opion

Is this what SSO has become now? Complaining over three piece bodies? Man...


----------



## Vairish

Opion said:


> Is this what SSO has become now? Complaining over three piece bodies? Man...



I just don't think that a transparent finished superstrat in this price range should use a three piece body. It looks cheap to me. You wouldn't see a Suhr, Anderson or similar with one.

That said nearly all the MM Jacksons I've seen pictures of the back of have two piece bodies so I still do plan on picking one up at some point.


----------



## mniel8195

has anyone confirmed that they are three piece?


----------



## Aso

Misha's clinic at Capitol Guitars tonight was pretty good. The guitars looked amazing and sounded great also.


----------



## Seventhwave

That one at WW looks amazing. Wish I had more money hahaha.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Aso said:


> Misha's clinic at Capitol Guitars tonight was pretty good. The guitars looked amazing and sounded great also.



Get to play one?


----------



## Aso

steinmetzify said:


> Get to play one?



No I didn't get to. Everyone one they had in stock was already sold which surprised me since they aren't that cheap.


----------



## bulb

Aso said:


> No I didn't get to. Everyone one they had in stock was already sold which surprised me since they aren't that cheap.



I was pleasantly surprised as well, that and the turn out was awesome, thanks everyone who came out, I had fun!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

bulb said:


> Easy sell. The first few prototypes had double locking OFRs, the hipshot bridge/hipshot locking tuners and graphite nut hardtails always had better tuning stability on the road and throughout the show. If you want tuning stability, this is the way to go.



I like the fact that this answer isn't marketing spiel, or another soundbite, it's empirical evidence collected the hard way.

This is why (some) signature models really work, they're designed by players who know what other players are going to need from an instrument.

Any ideas when we'll start to see these shipped to stores in the EU?


----------



## feraledge

bulb said:


> Easy sell. The first few prototypes had double locking OFRs, the hipshot bridge/hipshot locking tuners and graphite nut hardtails always had better tuning stability on the road and throughout the show. If you want tuning stability, this is the way to go.



I got the chance to do a second round with a hipshot bridge + graphite nut yesterday with mega-douche level pinches and bends. The tuning was pretty spot on. The G string did need a slight adjustment at one point, but it was admittedly wrapped badly at the tuner either by the factory or the store (possibly the store since all of the guitars were set up with equally higher action than I like). 
I think I'm going to give it a real test run with a KM6. No offense, your Laguna Blue Juggernaut 6 is absolutely mind blowing Bulb, but I want to get a feel for those "specs" (hipshot, SS frets, graphite nut) before committing to 3x the cash. But I did say when you posted the prototype long ago that I would buy one when they went into production. I'm thinking that is probably about a year out, but inevitable.
Thanks for your input and for building a guitar that makes me willing to deviate from my standard spec! It really is a thing of beauty and I'm stoked on seeing some NGDs!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Agreed, the tuning stability of that setup is perfect, several of my guitars have it and they're extremely stable  they'll go out of whack if you go nuts on them but that's expected when you're doing two and a half step bends, etc. It's only ever slightly out.

Also looks like I'm back in for one of these


----------



## Rich5150

Looks like a killer top on the one I have coming.


----------



## feraledge

^ Wow


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah that one is tasty, nice catch Rich!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Oh man, look at how that Laguna Seca blue matches the case. 

EDIT: Had to carry over the image to the new page. 



steinmetzify said:


> Buddy sent me this from Capitol....getting ready for the clinic:
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## Seventhwave

Rich5150 said:


> Looks like a killer top on the one I have coming.



Wow 

Congrats man!


----------



## JerichoCheng

although the 3pcs body,
but 2300 this price range including bkp, ss fret and if can choose a great 3D top these kind of spec,
is just killing me


----------



## A-Branger

so no NGD yet in the forum?


----------



## HighGain510

A-Branger said:


> so no NGD yet in the forum?



Considering the first to hit dealers wouldn't be shipping until yesterday, I'd say that should be obvious.  Rich literally just posted that he bought the blue 7 so he'll likely be one of the first ones but the dealer that held the first clinic on Monday had the first-shipped group of guitars to be on-hand for the clinic. That means nothing shipping to customers until Monday night/Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## A-Branger

well hurry up then 



thought someone may had scored one from that store in the clinic


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


>



This has literally nothing to do with anything, but Misha reminds me of a Pakled in this photo. I don't know why.

Back to our regularly scheduled programming: these guitars are turning out quite nice. Congrats and here's hoping for continued success.


----------



## Rich5150

A-Branger said:


> so no NGD yet in the forum?



Mine is arriving on Friday, There are a couple that have popped up on Facebook that people have already.


----------



## Aso

A-Branger said:


> well hurry up then
> 
> 
> 
> thought someone may had scored one from that store in the clinic



I know there was at least one person in the crowd at the clinic at Capitol Guitars that had purchased the amber tiger eye guitar. I think he left with his guitar that night after the clinic.


----------



## SevenStringJones

Sooo...when can I get one of these Misha?


----------



## mniel8195

SevenStringJones said:


> Sooo...when can I get one of these Misha?



did you mock that up? Also the music zoo has some in stock the tops are not as cool as the one poster earlier Search Results: Jackson and Mansoor | The Music Zoo | 1 of 1 Pages


----------



## SevenStringJones

mniel8195 said:


> did you mock that up? Also the music zoo has some in stock the tops are not as cool as the one poster earlier Search Results: Jackson and Mansoor | The Music Zoo | 1 of 1 Pages



Misha posted this on Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## A-Branger

meh orange doesnt suit imo. keep it blue!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Oh my ....in eyes! MY EYES!!!


----------



## narad

Man, now that just sucks. Typical Jackson - some super good, some lackluster, all the same price. Honestly wish they would just discount the crap ones and boost the price of the good ones a couple hundred so you could order blind and know roughly what you're getting.

I wonder if they'd be cool with me sending them maple...


----------



## gabsonuro

narad said:


> Man, now that just sucks. Typical Jackson - some super good, some lackluster, all the same price. Honestly wish they would just discount the crap ones and boost the price of the good ones a couple hundred so you could order blind and know roughly what you're getting.
> 
> I wonder if they'd be cool with me sending them maple...



agreed, this kind of turned me off and i think ill wait for the first people to give their thoughts


----------



## absolutorigin

I will be at Bulb's clinic tonight at the WWG. Will be cool to check these guitars out again.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Here's a side shot of the same guitar






These aren't THAT bad, far better turn out rate from the PRS Holcombs. But there are better ones than others, hasn't it always been this way from practically any production company that doesn't use photo tops/veneers?


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> These aren't THAT bad, far better turn out rate from the PRS Holcombs. But there are better ones than others, hasn't it always been this way from practically any production company that doesn't use photo tops/veneers?



Compared to a terrible baseline, it's not bad. Compared to Misha's personal guitars, it's terrible.


----------



## Desolate1

narad said:


> Compared to a terrible baseline, it's not bad. Compared to Misha's personal guitars, it's terrible.



You do realize these are transparent finishes on wood right? Exactly how many exactly perfect 5/8" AAA maple tops do you think there are? and how many are going to end up on a $3K production guitar. To think that every guitar is going to be exactly like the endorsing artist's guitars is just unrealistic. If you want a guitar with that much consistency in the finish you better stick with solid colors or pay for something much higher in grade then an AAA top.


----------



## knet370

^ that looks horrible. @[email protected] after seeing much better tops i just hope other dealers will post pictures of their actual units for us buyers to atleast have an "idea" what tops we are getting. this minimizes the whinning we get after getting our guitars and being turned off of what we got. ill wait for a better ones that'll pop up.


----------



## geofreesun

2015 is unfortunately a year where I notice the most amount of complaint regarding tops: PRS Holcomb, JP15, and the Misha sig. Oh of course and the Strandberg Koa special run. Music man played it pretty smart by just saying figured maple neck and roasted maple top, not committing to the grade. Jackson would have a hard time justifying the AAA maple top claim on their spec sheet for some of those first batch we have seen so far.


----------



## bnzboy

narad said:


> Compared to a terrible baseline, it's not bad. Compared to Misha's personal guitars, it's terrible.



It is not that bad at all. So far models are looking dope!

If you want that "guaranteed" top, custom shop is always an option


----------



## jephjacques

WELP I couldn't resist. Grabbed a blue burst 7 from the Music Zoo. I was gonna do a gear clearance here tomorrow anyway, I tell myself....


----------



## Angelus

I dont think it look bad either. I see a lot of consistency on the models.


----------



## narad

Desolate1 said:


> You do realize these are transparent finishes on wood right? Exactly how many exactly perfect 5/8" AAA maple tops do you think there are? and how many are going to end up on a $3K production guitar. To think that every guitar is going to be exactly like the endorsing artist's guitars is just unrealistic. If you want a guitar with that much consistency in the finish you better stick with solid colors or pay for something much higher in grade then an AAA top.



Maple of that quality is not hard to obtain at all. One of the biggest hoodwinks (American) guitar companies ever pulled was convincing people that nicely figured maple was a rare material that warrants $500-2k+ upcharges, because that upcharge goes right into the margin. I'm looking at you, PRS.

Anyway, easy solution -- see before you buy. Just once again it sucks that you can't actually trust the company to enforce a higher degree of consistency when advertisements show one thing and the real product can be far from it. That's not just a guitar issue - it sucks to tolerate that scenario in any market. The fact that wood figure grading is completely arbitrary just gives guitar companies a great loophole for doing it!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I think it looks freaking great! I'd rather have a unique one than one with generic bubbly quilt that looks like all the photo tops out there. If I were in the market for one in that finish I would jump all over it.


----------



## gabsonuro

just ordered my laguna blue one


----------



## Humbuck

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I think it looks freaking great! I'd rather have a unique one than one with generic bubbly quilt that looks like all the photo tops out there. If I were in the market for one in that finish I would jump all over it.



I agree. I don't care for the so-called AAAAA quilt tops anyhow. They are impressive and showy but to each his own. Just don't buy it if you don't like the top...to complain is ridiculous.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Maple of that quality is not hard to obtain at all. One of the biggest hoodwinks (American) guitar companies ever pulled was convincing people that nicely figured maple was a rare material that warrants $500-2k+ upcharges, because that upcharge goes right into the margin. I'm looking at you, PRS.
> 
> Anyway, easy solution -- see before you buy. Just once again it sucks that you can't actually trust the company to enforce a higher degree of consistency when advertisements show one thing and the real product can be far from it. That's not just a guitar issue - it sucks to tolerate that scenario in any market. The fact that wood figure grading is completely arbitrary just gives guitar companies a great loophole for doing it!



They get away with it because people buy them. Which, I guess means folks don't really care about the quality and consistency of the tops (or the pieces of the back, which was brought up earlier) as much as some folks on the Internet do. 

I know PRS has gotten really lax with top grading over the years, and they're selling better than ever. Shows how much we know.  

Though, you're wrong about better tops not requiring an up-charge. On carved top guitars it's almost impossible to know what the top will look like when done carving, and even harder to know what it will look like after staining. The book-matching process doesn't help much either. You can't just toss the ones that don't come out perfect. 

As you said, if buying a guitar that has a natural/transparent finish, especially one as pricey as these, just get a picture before pulling the trigger. 

Also, I think there's a lot of false comparisons going on between an artist's guitars and what comes out of the production floor. Anyone who thinks they're getting a guitar as nice as Misha's (or any artist) is a fool. His are CS or at the very least picked from the top of the heap from the production batches. That's a practice that's been around since signature guitars have been around. 
 
Overall though, I think these have been coming out pretty good. Heck, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jonesing for one of those blue ones. Typicall SSO Nitpicking: I wish they had trems.  

If these one thing we can say for sure, these definitely aren't the top roulette sh_i_t show that PRS has been putting out lately, and they are miles ahead of the Brodericks.


----------



## bulb

MaxOfMetal said:


> They get away with it because people buy them. Which, I guess means folks don't really care about the quality and consistency of the tops (or the pieces of the back, which was brought up earlier) as much as some folks on the Internet do.
> 
> I know PRS has gotten really lax with top grading over the years, and they're selling better than ever. Shows how much we know.
> 
> Though, you're wrong about better tops not requiring an up-charge. On carved top guitars it's almost impossible to know what the top will look like when done carving, and even harder to know what it will look like after staining. The book-matching process doesn't help much either. You can't just toss the ones that don't come out perfect.
> 
> As you said, if buying a guitar that has a natural/transparent finish, especially one as pricey as these, just get a picture before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Also, I think there's a lot of false comparisons going on between an artist's guitars and what comes out of the production floor. Anyone who thinks they're getting a guitar as nice as Misha's (or any artist) is a fool. His are CS or at the very least picked from the top of the heap from the production batches. That's a practice that's been around since signature guitars have been around.
> 
> Overall though, I think these have been coming out pretty good. Heck, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jonesing for one of those blue ones. Typicall SSO Nitpicking: I wish they had trems.
> 
> If these one thing we can say for sure, these definitely aren't the top roulette sh_i_t show that PRS has been putting out lately, and they are miles ahead of the Brodericks.




This pretty much, except that my guitars aren't better quality than the production ones, they just have different tops from production ones and in fact my brown one is not up to "spec" as it is technically fallout, but it was used to test the color without wasting a good top that could go to a customer. 

To clear things up:
We spent 2.5+ years on this project instead of the 8 months I originally had planned for it to take to ensure that not only would the production guitars be indiscernible from my custom shop prototypes but also be completely road worthy in every way. I have now played so many of the production ones (many of which were already purchased by customers) at the factory and clinics that I can say they genuinely nailed it. If my tech were to grab ANY one of these from a shop, set it up the way I like and hand it to me on stage, I would have no idea that it wasn't my usual guitar. 

The tops, being a 5/8" AAA cut, and being wood are indeed all going to be different. I have seen some tops at the factory and in stores that I personally like better than the ones I have myself, this is just what you get with real wood and substantial amounts used instead of veneers. 

Jackson's standard is actually very high with the tops (as I had requested). All of the fallout with tops either comes from figuring not being deep enough or consistent enough, or from mineral stains. Both of these things are luck of the draw unfortunately, as they don't know what they have until they actually cut into the wood, and I actually inspected all of the current tops that didn't "make the cut". Some were gorgeous but had unfortunate mineral stains, it's a shame but I am so happy that Jackson is keeping things to the standard I asked for.

I see a few of you worrying about the pictures of these guitars. One thing to note with such a thick top, even with the staining (and depending on the figuring) is that the angle will make a big difference, and not only on the blue tops. I have taken a bunch of pictures of guitars at the stores (most of them accounted for already) and some of which were supposedly "ugly" tops, and when the light hits the grain correctly, it pops wonderfully. I will continue to do this to show you guys that you can't trust the nature of a fully 3d top without inspecting it in person.

Ultimately you will be getting a guitar that I stand by in every way. 

Thanks to the thick maple cap as opposed to a veneer, every one I have come across is not only gorgeous but unique in look, which to me is just too awesome. I really want to thank everyone who has ordered one, and I hope you enjoy the guitar(s) as much as I do!


----------



## gabsonuro

bulb said:


> This pretty much, except that my guitars aren't better quality than the production ones.
> 
> To clear things up:
> We spent 2.5+ years on this project instead of the 8 months I originally had planned for it to take to ensure that not only would the production guitars be indiscernible from my custom shop prototypes but also be completely road worthy in every way. I have now played so many of the production ones (many of which were already purchased by customers) at the factory and clinics that I can say they genuinely nailed it. If my tech were to grab ANY one of these from a shop, set it up the way I like and hand it to me on stage, I would have no idea that it wasn't my usual guitar.
> 
> The tops, being a 5/8" AAA cut, and being wood are indeed all going to be different. I have seen some tops at the factory and in stores that I personally like better than the ones I have myself, this is just what you get with real wood and substantial amounts used instead of veneers.
> 
> Jackson's standard is actually very high with the tops (as I had requested). All of the fallout with tops either comes from figuring not being deep enough or consistent enough, or from mineral stains. Both of these things are luck of the draw unfortunately, as they don't know what they have until they actually cut into the wood, and I actually inspected all of the current tops that didn't "make the cut". Some were gorgeous but had unfortunate mineral stains, it's a shame but I am so happy that Jackson is keeping things to the standard I asked for.
> 
> I see a few of you worrying about the pictures of these guitars. One thing to note with such a thick top, even with the staining (and depending on the figuring) is that the angle will make a big difference, and not only on the blue tops. I have taken a bunch of pictures of guitars at the stores (most of them accounted for already) and some of which were supposedly "ugly" tops, and when the light hits the grain correctly, it pops wonderfully. I will continue to do this to show you guys that you can't trust the nature of a fully 3d top without inspecting it in person.
> 
> Ultimately you will be getting a guitar that I stand by in every way.
> 
> Thanks to the thick maple cap as opposed to a veneer, every one I have come across is not only gorgeous but unique in look, which to me is just too awesome. I really want to thank everyone who has ordered one, and I hope you enjoy the guitar(s) as much as I do!




is there any backlog of orders? i ordered mine today and my dealer quoted me around 2-3 weeks, which seems quite short considering how many people have ordered


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> is there any backlog of orders? i ordered mine today and my dealer quoted me around 2-3 weeks, which seems quite short considering how many people have ordered



Most of this year has been spent just trying to get this guitar efficiently integrated into the production line. Jackson's production team told me it is actually the most technically involved and difficult guitar that they make, and it doesn't help that the Amber, Laguna and Silverburst are very involved processes for paint and take a lot of attention to detail to get exactly as I had specified.

Now that the first run has successfully been created without substantial fallout, they can ramp things up and wait times should be A LOT shorter moving forward!


----------



## Possessed

I agree with the finish process being skill required and time consumed. I actually have asked for the price for silverburst sparkle finish. They quoted me 1000usd upcharge


----------



## Braden717

Got word mine came in. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow. Especially after how much he stands behind these guitars.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Not really much left to say after Max and Misha's posts. From a consumer's perspective, I have no doubt that some of these guitars will have tops that I wouldn't care to own. But from a business perspective, Jackson has a whole lot more to worry about than I do. It's kind of selfish for me to ask them to restructure an entire production run just so that their lowest quality top fits my personal preferences.

The best solution for both parties is probably to "see before you buy." That way the picky players are happy since they know what they're getting, and Jackson (and Misha) still gets to set their own standard for the lowest quality tops. And let's be frank here: we all know the bad tops will get snatched up and appreciated by players that are less picky about this stuff. For the next several months, you won't see many of these guitars hanging around in guitar stores collecting dust. 

The real problem with the "see before you buy" advice is that I'd imagine most of the guitars ordered will be already spoken for by customers, and the great looking tops stocked by dealers will sell out really fast. It could be months and months before you find the perfect top you're looking for on a guitar that isn't already taken. Same goes with the used market: might be a year or two before you see too many of these for sale.


----------



## jephjacques

You could sell a goose that craps gold and people on this forum would complain about its plumage


----------



## mniel8195

I am waiting for my ht-7. If my top sucks i will be disappointed that's for sure. If i wanted a killer top i could go by a modern or a drop top and spend 4k.


----------



## knet370

what about pre-ordering on big companies such as sweetwater that doesnt have actual photos "yet" of the actual guitar, can we still have the chance to choose one before being "shipped" to us when stocks comes in or are we left out in random of who gets what top. the reason for asking is im going to get a pre order pretty soon on sweetwater because of their installment offer plus been a long time customer of them.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I pre-ordered via sweetwater and I got called yesterday by the sales dude and he basically said they are coming in, getting inspected, and being shipped out. He didn't offer any photos like he did with the JBM-100. I'm guessing once the first few batches go through and they have more consistent stock of the guitar, or returns, you will see more choices


----------



## katsumura78

You need to call your sales guy because I talked to mine today and told him to send me pictures before they ship. If they're inspecting the guitars anyway it doesn't take long to snap a few pictures and email them to a customer.


----------



## Given To Fly

I played a Bulb HT6 in Matte Frost Blue today. Here are my thoughts:
- The guitar will make you play things you have never played before.
- A Bulb HT6/HT7 in Matte Frost Blue will always be the best looking guitar in the room. 
- Misha is a bit of a perfectionist. It shows from the design of the guitar all the way down to the "case candy." Jackson is taking this guitar seriously. If you have ever played a Guthrie Govan Charvel, you will know what I mean. 
- If you want more details, read what Misha has posted.


----------



## bnzboy

already has a Holcomb model... now I want an Amber Tiger Eye Misha model!


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm currently putting the Woman through school, all the while paying our bills and stuff for her (phone, credit card, etc.).


Once she finishes and gets her job, I think I am due one of these, right?


I'll take the juggernaut one, 7 string, in blue. Thanks.


----------



## A-Branger

bnzboy said:


> already has a Holcomb model... now I want an Amber Tiger Eye Misha model!



and an Ibanez JB100 too 

I wonder who would be the one who gets the 3 guitars?


----------



## katsumura78

I'll be close Lol.


----------



## xzacx

Misha - no disrespect intended with this first part. I'm not super familiar with your work, and haven't been a fan of the Periphery stuff I've heard. I'm also very against signature stuff. So the chances of me ever getting a signature guitar from a player I'm not necessarily a fan of were pretty slim.

But by chance, I had the opportunity to play a HT6 in Amber Tiger Eye today, and was so blown away, that I bought it. Sounded great. Great top. Played phenomenal. So many player-friendly details. Really fairly priced even.

Unfortunately, now I have to wait, because I had it shipped home since I'm out of town. Cant wait to get it through my Mark V. Awesome job though - can't give you enough props.


----------



## Matt_D_

I did the same with my JP. I'm not a dream theater fan. I know very little about JP. On a whim I played a JP13-7 and bought it on the spot. A great guitar is a great guitar regardless of who's name is on it.

And these look pretty damn lovely. I'm actually selling all my RGA's to a friend at the moment. plans are in place to replace them with a HT7 sometime next year


----------



## Braden717

I picked mine up from the axe palace today. Misha is 100 percent right. Pictures don't do justice. The top may look meh straight on. Turn that thing a few degrees and wow does it look beautiful. I am so happy with the aesthetics and playability. I'll be doing a full on NGD tomorrow.


----------



## Xaios

narad said:


> Man, now that just sucks. Typical Jackson - some super good, some lackluster, all the same price. Honestly wish they would just discount the crap ones and boost the price of the good ones a couple hundred so you could order blind and know roughly what you're getting.



I dunno, I actually kinda like that one. It's got personality.


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> Misha - no disrespect intended with this first part. I'm not super familiar with your work, and haven't been a fan of the Periphery stuff I've heard. I'm also very against signature stuff. So the chances of me ever getting a signature guitar from a player I'm not necessarily a fan of were pretty slim.
> 
> But by chance, I had the opportunity to play a HT6 in Amber Tiger Eye today, and was so blown away, that I bought it. Sounded great. Great top. Played phenomenal. So many player-friendly details. Really fairly priced even.
> 
> Unfortunately, now I have to wait, because I had it shipped home since I'm out of town. Cant wait to get it through my Mark V. Awesome job though - can't give you enough props.



Thanks dude, I am very happy to hear that. I also understand how offputting a signature model can be which is why I was adamant that the regular Juggernaut model not have my name or logo or any reference to me anywhere on the guitar. With all that said, I really hope you do enjoy it!


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> I picked mine up from the axe palace today. Misha is 100 percent right. Pictures don't do justice. The top may look meh straight on. Turn that thing a few degrees and wow does it look beautiful. I am so happy with the aesthetics and playability. I'll be doing a full on NGD tomorrow.



I'm looking forward to your NGD (and everyone elses!). But yeah I'm glad you see what I am talking about first hand. Unfortunately we have no control over the angle grain that Mother Nature puts in her trees haha, so the cuts of wood will look good from different angles. Hell even my Blackmachine B2 has a top like that, if I take a pic from certain angles, it looks like there is almost no figure to the top. Have fun with it!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Oh man, kind of random but I have one on the way now  I was going to wait for my dealer to get one but that could have taken a while longer since he still had to fill preorders. Should be here monday  Misha you played this one at your Wild West Guitars Clinic, I'll get some photos when it arrives


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> Oh man, kind of random but I have one on the way now  I was going to wait for my dealer to get one but that could have taken a while longer since he still had to fill preorders. Should be here monday  Misha you played this one at your Wild West Guitars Clinic, I'll get some photos when it arrives



You got that Matte Black one?


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> You got that Matte Black one?



The Laguna Juggernaut 6! My friend ended up offering it to me and I figured since I was going to buy one anyways, might as well get that one! Has a wonderful top on it too.


----------



## mbardu

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Laguna Juggernaut 6! My friend ended up offering it to me and I figured since I was going to buy one anyways, might as well get that one! Has a wonderful top on it too.



Oh wow....


Wow...


----------



## Jlang

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Laguna Juggernaut 6! My friend ended up offering it to me and I figured since I was going to buy one anyways, might as well get that one! Has a wonderful top on it too.



Holy frick


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Laguna Juggernaut 6! My friend ended up offering it to me and I figured since I was going to buy one anyways, might as well get that one! Has a wonderful top on it too.



Damn, that top is nicer than any of my Laguna Jugg 6s haha. Nice one!!


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> I picked mine up from the axe palace today. Misha is 100 percent right. Pictures don't do justice. The top may look meh straight on. Turn that thing a few degrees and wow does it look beautiful. I am so happy with the aesthetics and playability. I'll be doing a full on NGD tomorrow.



The best part is if you are on stage, the top will "move" with the lights, that's one of my favorite things hehe! Again, the advantages of having such a substantial top where the grain isn't completely "locked in"


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm seriously considering getting one now, having seen all the NGD's. 

I love Jackson necks, but I know this profile is a bit different. Can anyone chime in with a comparison?


----------



## Steinmetzify

^relevant to my interests too...


----------



## Sermo Lupi

That's a killer top! Suhr-like, even.


----------



## Braden717

Posted my NGD up in the sixer sub forum!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Misha this is quite possibly the best signature model I've ever seen. Wish I could afford one, maybe I'll find one in 4-5 years when I'm out of college xD


----------



## nicktao

Yep, I've been specing out my custom for around two years now and pretty much all the specs are spot on. 

Pointy super strat shape 
Blue burst top on quilt cap and scraped binding
SS jumbos
Thin rock maple neck with ebony board and high fret access 
Fixed bridge/locking tuners
Super flat radius
FB dots that are out of the way, but there when you need them
Luminlays
EBMM style truss rod
and BKPs

The only difference is my custom has a mahogany or limba body. 

I can't wait to pick one up! But I do have to let some gear go first. 
I say this as I have two guitars en route to me right now...


----------



## shpence

I'm stuck between the Matte Blue Frost and the Matte Black. All pictures I've seen of both look great.


----------



## Braden717

Definitely go for the matte blue frost. It looks incredible in person.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

shpence said:


> I'm stuck between the Matte Blue Frost and the Matte Black. All pictures I've seen of both look great.



I'm partial to the blue, myself. But the black-on-black look of the Juggernaut version would look really cool, too. It'd be neat to see one of those guitars next to one of the JBM-100's.


----------



## bulb

shpence said:


> I'm stuck between the Matte Blue Frost and the Matte Black. All pictures I've seen of both look great.



If you want a head turner, go for the Blue Frost, it draws a lot of attention like a Lambo in a crazy color. If you want something understated and subtle, go for the Matte Black, especially in the standard version, it reminds me of a stealth bomber.


----------



## HighGain510

It is nice to see so many of these shipping! The sparkle silverburst ones look incredible, almost has me second-guessing the maple-topped ones but I really love how alder and maple pair up tonally. 

Misha - Was that Satin Orange Juggernaut a one-off for you or is that going to be another stock color option on these? Really liked how it looked on FB/IG but didn't hear much about it beyond the post.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Get back on topic. Now.


----------



## technomancer

Derail cleaned up...

'd by Max


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> It is nice to see so many of these shipping! The sparkle silverburst ones look incredible, almost has me second-guessing the maple-topped ones but I really love how alder and maple pair up tonally.
> 
> Misha - Was that Satin Orange Juggernaut a one-off for you or is that going to be another stock color option on these? Really liked how it looked on FB/IG but didn't hear much about it beyond the post.



Not much to say about that right now, it's just something they were toying with for fun and they showed it to me, I obviously love it, but nothing is planned at the moment. The priority right now is getting all the orders and reorders fulfilled and making sure they are all consistent with the quality standard that we need them to be!


----------



## mperrotti34

Xaios said:


> I dunno, I actually kinda like that one. It's got personality.



I kinda feel the same way. I get why people dont like the top but I also think its just something different. The grain patter isnt your typical wavy quilt. it kinda looks cool.


----------



## mperrotti34

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Laguna Juggernaut 6! My friend ended up offering it to me and I figured since I was going to buy one anyways, might as well get that one! Has a wonderful top on it too.




The grain pattern reminds me a lot of my ESP Eclipse. It also is in blue but I like this color better. May have to trade in the ESP for one of these. I will get one at some point anyway but if I can come up with the rest since the ESP isnt worth exactly as much I guess I should probably just jump on it now


----------



## A-Branger

I must say that its a nice touch on the case to have a space for the strap pins. Dont know if this is a regular thing for jackson or a feature Misha asked for. But its something I do not have on my two cases. I use dimarzio cliplocks, and from what Ive seen in other brand cases usually the guitar is soo snug fit that fitting those straps wont fit


----------



## A-Branger

also Misha, I notice Periphery is coming to Australia soon (yaaaay!). Are you planing to do guitar workshops in here too?. I would love to see the guitars up close in action


----------



## Jonathan20022

Misha, a friend of mine who works at a shop just mentioned a price increase on these models. Is there a reason for that? I'm not sure exactly how much but he mentioned a couple hundred.


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> Misha, a friend of mine who works at a shop just mentioned a price increase on these models. Is there a reason for that? I'm not sure exactly how much but he mentioned a couple hundred.



I haven't heard anything about any price increases, and I was just at the factory a few days ago, there seems to be a lot of rumors and misunderstandings surrounding the guitars, so I would take info like this with a grain of salt. The last big rumor was that guitars weren't shipping till September supposedly, but obviously as we can see, that wasn't true either.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Okay sounds good, I didn't mean to come across like I was spreading wrong info haha. If it helps, the dealer is Wild West Guitars where I heard this from.


----------



## lewstherin006

Jonathan20022 said:


> Okay sounds good, I didn't mean to come across like I was spreading wrong info haha. If it helps, the dealer is Wild West Guitars where I heard this from.



Sweetwater did go up $200 on theirs, but this maybe just due to the fact that materials may have gone up since the time the guitars were announced.


----------



## gabsonuro

lewstherin006 said:


> Sweetwater did go up $200 on theirs, but this maybe just due to the fact that materials may have gone up since the time the guitars were announced.




they probably went up 200 on theirs since they know they will sell out anyway, might as well capitalize on that surplus


----------



## xzacx

Spicypickles said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one now, having seen all the NGD's.
> 
> I love Jackson necks, but I know this profile is a bit different. Can anyone chime in with a comparison?



I'm a lifetime Jackson guy, and I have to say the neck feels very familiar. Not the speed profile - more like something you'd find on a Rhoads or Soloist. I felt like the bigger difference was in the feel of that 20" radius. It's my first time with one, and I loved it during the limited time I've played it so far - but IMO that's a bigger difference than the actual neck profile.


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> I'm a lifetime Jackson guy, and I have to say the neck feels very familiar. Not the speed profile - more like something you'd find on a Rhoads or Soloist. I felt like the bigger difference was in the feel of that 20" radius. It's my first time with one, and I loved it during the limited time I've played it so far - but IMO that's a bigger difference than the actual neck profile.



The neck profile is essentially a thinner C shape neck, it's not ultra thin because I find those to be a bit uncomfortable and definitely unstable on the road, but it's not a thick neck by any means. The radius indeed will make the biggest difference with the feel, and 20" radius is just one of those things that in my opinion when you first experience it, you kinda wonder why it isn't the standard haha.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pics or not, I wouldn't trust Shaboon if my life depended on it. For many reasons, the fact he's angling to be the importer for a competing brand especially. I would literally choose death over having to take his word. 

That said, there will always be some Monday/Friday guitars.


----------



## -Fauxii-

Those aren't even the worst pictures. You should see the tops on some of these lately, A-AA for basically 3 grand. I've seen better tops on Agiles. Hell, I've OWNED 2 agiles with better tops than that one has.


----------



## -Fauxii-

Smh, can only assume he'll return it and be given a proper guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

-Fauxii- said:


> Those aren't even the worst pictures. You should see the tops on some of these lately, A-AA for basically 3 grand. I've seen better tops on Agiles. Hell, I've OWNED 2 agiles with better tops than that one has.



Agiles have veneers, not tops, so doubtful.


----------



## Zado

Let's just say some cheaper guitars have better looking bodies than that


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Let's just say some cheaper guitars have better looking bodies than that



Cheaper guitars with real tops? Made in the USA? Sold via dealers?

Though, that's a pretty poor picture. Fluorescent light, straight on does nothing for tops like these. 

We've already seen a couple of guitars in here with "bad" tops turn out to be good once real, daylight photos were taken.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cheaper guitars with real tops? Made in the USA? Sold via dealers?
> 
> Though, that's a pretty poor picture. Fluorescent light, straight on does nothing for tops like these.
> 
> We've already seen a couple of guitars in here with "bad" tops.turn out to be good once real, daylight photos were taken.



Cheaper guitars with both real tops and veneers,it may happen that some $$$$ guitars have poor looking tops,no big deal really


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't see anything wrong with that top posted above. 

Do people think that there's some magical forest out there with every tree perfect for guitar tops? There have to be some that are fantastic and therefore have to be some that just aren't. 

This is the first I've heard about sharp frets on these and I'm not taking that guy's word for it. 

I'd say buy it from somewhere that has a pic online or a good return policy...if it bothers people that much to not have a AAAAA top, anyway...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Cheaper guitars with both real tops and veneers,it may happen that some $$$$ guitars have poor looking tops,no big deal really



I'll take that as a "no".  

If it's not a big deal, why bother bringing it up? 

Top quality does matter to a lot of folks, especially in that price bracket, which is why these Jacksons are moving. So far the tops have been very solid compared to anyone else doing a full carve at this price.


----------



## Zado

Fauxii said "I've seen beetter tops on Agiles" and I simply replied that I've seen better looking tops/veneers,I was just quoting his statement.Can't see a problem with that


----------



## feraledge

Isn't the tops discussion beat to death already? We've seen numerous examples now of how the look of the tops changes in light and direction. This is particularly true with the laguna blue tops. I don't even think that top looks bad. 

If someone is posting it on GP doesn't that just mean it'll probably be sold in a few weeks anyways at an inflated price for being "artist owned"?


----------



## Pav

My goodness, I don't think I've ever seen people nitpick so thoroughly over a guitar they don't own.


----------



## Jonathan20022

feraledge said:


> If someone is posting it on GP doesn't that just mean it'll probably be sold in a few weeks anyways at an inflated price for being "artist owned"?



Dunno where you're getting this from, didn't one of the members that a lot of people look down up just let go of a USA PRS CU24 for $1677 USD? Doesn't make sense to carpet bomb the entire page because you don't like a few of it's members.

I talked to Alain and he said he's returning his to the dealer he got it from, mine arrives tomorrow. Hopefully it's in good shape from the transit. Alain's guitar isn't bad sans the fretwork issue, the streaking in the ebony is something a lot of people are indifferent about and plenty of people are into Macassar Ebony and figured wood. And I spend a lot of time photographing and videoing gear, that top is fine and it has a small dead spot the angle and position doesn't do it any justice. You can photograph even crazy looking tops from unflattering angles, but you also can't make a bad top look perfect.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ehhhhh The frets are coming off the guitar and they aren't rounded or finished properly. You can see how rough the ends are. The 23rd fret is the only one thats seated in that pic. 

That screams rush job to get these guitars out in the market and a complete lack of final quality control in Jackson HQ.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah the fretwork/seating is unacceptable, but I'd be able to live with everything else on the guitar if those issues weren't there.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its odd though, the binding, luminays, stain, nut etc all look on point. 

Really looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow. Hopefully yours doesn't have anything like this.


----------



## feraledge

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dunno where you're getting this from, didn't one of the members that a lot of people look down up just let go of a USA PRS CU24 for $1677 USD? Doesn't make sense to carpet bomb the entire page because you don't like a few of it's members.
> .



It was a joke, dude.


----------



## jephjacques

Got mine in today. Fretwork is top notch, no binding, inlay, or other flaws, plays like an absolute beast. The top on mine isn't spectacular but it's better than your average PRS 10 top. Only real issue is a gap on the bass side of the neck pocket. The neck is still rock-solid but I'm not sure if my OCD will let me live with it.


----------



## jephjacques

I should add that the ergonomics on these guitars are amazing. There's no "dish" on the top carve for your forearm to dig into. The shape of the carve presents the neck at an ideal distance from your body despite how thin the guitar is. The neck profile is very nice. Feels a lot like a standard Soloist profile but wider to accommodate the extra string.


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah the fretwork/seating is unacceptable, but I'd be able to live with everything else on the guitar if those issues weren't there.



Agreed, I am already in touch with Jackson about this, because that is unacceptable, and not in line with ANY of the multitude of guitars I played and tested in the last week.

I didn't realize that this guy was trying to become a dealer for a competing brand, it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I also can't ignore the fact that he is the only one who has reported issues thus far, and has made a big deal about the top and the ebony (which aren't big deals like unseated frets). For everyone's sake, I hope there is no ulterior motive or foul play, as this can easily be resolved.


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> Agreed, I am already in touch with Jackson about this, because that is unacceptable, and not in line with ANY of the multitude of guitars I played and tested in the last week.
> 
> I didn't realize that this guy was trying to become a dealer for a competing brand, it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I also can't ignore the fact that he is the only one who has reported issues thus far, and has made a big deal about the top and the ebony (which aren't big deals like unseated frets). For everyone's sake, I hope there is no ulterior motive or foul play, as this can easily be resolved.



Dealer or not, it's not like he's unseating the frets himself! But I'm glad you're on this. I can hunt around for what I consider a good top, but bad fretwork is an absolute dealbreaker at that price point. And with SS frets that no one local wants to fiddle with.


----------



## bulb

Agreed on all counts.


----------



## HighGain510

The fretboard coloration is not a big deal, that's natural ebony... it's not always uniformly black and if Jackson doesn't stain it, that's how it will look.  I don't see "jet black ebony only" listed as a spec.  The fret issue, however, is legit, hopefully they take care of that as that's no bueno. I'd love to see some macros of the frets on some of the other guitars where folks are not having the same bad luck though (jephjaques? ), Jackson USA fretwork is usually awesome so sadly that looks like a rush job that shouldn't have passed QC either.


----------



## jephjacques

On it!


----------



## gabsonuro

bulb said:


> Agreed, I am already in touch with Jackson about this, because that is unacceptable, and not in line with ANY of the multitude of guitars I played and tested in the last week.
> 
> I didn't realize that this guy was trying to become a dealer for a competing brand, it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I also can't ignore the fact that he is the only one who has reported issues thus far, and has made a big deal about the top and the ebony (which aren't big deals like unseated frets). For everyone's sake, I hope there is no ulterior motive or foul play, as this can easily be resolved.




faith in bulb restored


----------



## jephjacques

These are just iPhone photos but I think they're enough to show off the fretwork on mine:












These are representative of the rest of the neck. Pretty dang nice!

And here's the neck gap on mine:






You can see it on the natural part of the top, the blue obscures it but it continues all the way down to the heel. You can't drive a truck through it but you can fit a sheet of paper between the neck and body. I'm telling myself it's not a dealbreaker, but I actually have obsessive compulsive disorder and it's bugging me.


----------



## bulb

To update: Jackson Consumer Service is taking care of Alain right now, and they offer the same service to anyone who bought a new instrument with a defect, so if yours happens to have an unfortunate issue, please reach out to Jackson as they WILL take care of you and help you get your matter resolved!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

This sort of reminds me of when the KM-7 was released. For what it's worth, the vast majority of the ones I've seen have been super cool and well put together. There's always going to be one or two that slip past QC, and it looks like this guy got one. The fretboard coloration looks fine to me, and that top is just as pretty as a lot of the others I've seen. (and that's even at a "bad" angle.)

The frets though, as has already been acknowledged, is too much. I think it's super cool that Misha is being so proactive in helping customers get to a point where they're happy with their purchase. That's what reminds me of the KM-7's. Misha, much like Keith did, is going above and beyond what I'd expect from "just the artist." For what it's worth as someone who can't buy one of these, thank you for standing by the product you've helped create.


----------



## Guamskyy

So for kicks and giggles, I got in contact with Matt from Matt's Music (a very reputable Jackson dealer I may add) and asked what a JCS MM would set me back, and I got this response:

"Hi Christian - 

I just received the following message from Jackson regrading your request.


"Hi Matt .. the Juggernaut body style is not currently available for custom build requests, it is only available on the artist signature Misha Mansoor model."


Let me know how you want to proceed,"

Well damn. Since I play left handed, there isn't a chance for me because not even the JCS will do it. Oh whale!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

^ Sounds like a miscommunication? Just a few pages back Misha was talking about custom shop models being possible. See page 31: 



bulb said:


> These are Jackson USA Production models, there is no way we would have been able to meet the demand or price point if this were custom shop. However you CAN order a Juggernaut from the Custom Shop and get that spec'd exactly to your taste, at the appropriate cost!


----------



## jephjacques

FYI Misha I will kill anybody you want if you can convince Jackson to do an 8 string version


----------



## mniel8195

jephjacques said:


> These are just iPhone photos but I think they're enough to show off the fretwork on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are representative of the rest of the neck. Pretty dang nice!
> 
> And here's the neck gap on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it on the natural part of the top, the blue obscures it but it continues all the way down to the heel. You can't drive a truck through it but you can fit a sheet of paper between the neck and body. I'm telling myself it's not a dealbreaker, but I actually have obsessive compulsive disorder and it's bugging me.




That "gap" looks fine to me. I have had worse on suhr and other high end guitars. I would not worry about it personally.


----------



## bulb

Guamskyy said:


> So for kicks and giggles, I got in contact with Matt from Matt's Music (a very reputable Jackson dealer I may add) and asked what a JCS MM would set me back, and I got this response:
> 
> "Hi Christian -
> 
> I just received the following message from Jackson regrading your request.
> 
> 
> "Hi Matt .. the Juggernaut body style is not currently available for custom build requests, it is only available on the artist signature Misha Mansoor model."
> 
> 
> Let me know how you want to proceed,"
> 
> Well damn. Since I play left handed, there isn't a chance for me because not even the JCS will do it. Oh whale!



I just checked with Jackson and they say they can do it in the Custom Shop, have your dealer reach out and ask, they are aware someone will be asking for something like this soon!


----------



## big_aug

I didn't read the thread. Will there be import versions or only USA?


----------



## Guamskyy

bulb said:


> I just checked with Jackson and they say they can do it in the Custom Shop, have your dealer reach out and ask, they are aware someone will be asking for something like this soon!



The ok from the man himself; I'll take it! If I get told they can't do it, permission to say you said so?


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> I just checked with Jackson and they say they can do it in the Custom Shop, have your dealer reach out and ask, they are aware someone will be asking for something like this soon!



So that body will be available for custom orders? Thats awesome!!! Does anyone know why Jackson took the custom guitar builder off of their website?


----------



## Pav

mperrotti34 said:


> Does anyone know why Jackson took the custom guitar builder off of their website?


Probably because for people who may be unfamiliar with how custom-ordering a guitar works, that neat little builder was more misleading than helpful. The Jackson CS will do damn near anything at all as long as you're willing to pay for it, and it's nearly impossible to add anything and everything that may be available. One of the first things I noticed about that builder was how it only gave you a small set of options; nowhere near the entirety of what Jackson can do. That may leave potential new customers with an unrealistically narrow idea of what they can get through the Jackson CS. Not to mention the spec sheets those things spit out always gave a very rough estimation of the guitar's MSRP...which will almost always induce sticker shock in someone that doesn't realize a dealer will never charge them that much.

Just my .


----------



## Braden717

Hey, quick question. What string gauge nyxl's came on the 6's?


----------



## Jonathan20022

11-56 I believe on the HT6s


----------



## bulb

jephjacques said:


> FYI Misha I will kill anybody you want if you can convince Jackson to do an 8 string version



I'm working on something!


----------



## bulb

Pav said:


> Probably because for people who may be unfamiliar with how custom-ordering a guitar works, that neat little builder was more misleading than helpful. The Jackson CS will do damn near anything at all as long as you're willing to pay for it, and it's nearly impossible to add anything and everything that may be available. One of the first things I noticed about that builder was how it only gave you a small set of options; nowhere near the entirety of what Jackson can do. That may leave potential new customers with an unrealistically narrow idea of what they can get through the Jackson CS. Not to mention the spec sheets those things spit out always gave a very rough estimation of the guitar's MSRP...which will almost always induce sticker shock in someone that doesn't realize a dealer will never charge them that much.
> 
> Just my .



If I am not mistaken, the reason is because they want people to order through their dealers.


----------



## Given To Fly

Pav said:


> Probably because for people who may be unfamiliar with how custom-ordering a guitar works, that neat little builder was more misleading than helpful. The Jackson CS will do damn near anything at all as long as you're willing to pay for it, and it's nearly impossible to add anything and everything that may be available. One of the first things I noticed about that builder was how it only gave you a small set of options; nowhere near the entirety of what Jackson can do. That may leave potential new customers with an unrealistically narrow idea of what they can get through the Jackson CS. Not to mention the spec sheets those things spit out always gave a very rough estimation of the guitar's MSRP...which will almost always induce sticker shock in someone that doesn't realize a dealer will never charge them that much.
> 
> Just my .



I get the sense you own Jackson CS guitars that look like this (the top is all inlay work by the way.) :


----------



## feraledge

I'm hearing thin C on the neck and then comparisons to a Soloist neck. Every soloist that I've played is more like D, fairly flat in the middle, but thicker all around. I've been thinking that this would be closer to the DK1 neck shape. Maybe a Soloist is just residual Jackson comparison?


----------



## Millul

Feral, are you just trying hard not to buy it?? ;-)


----------



## Possessed

feraledge said:


> I'm hearing thin C on the neck and then comparisons to a Soloist neck. Every soloist that I've played is more like D, fairly flat in the middle, but thicker all around. I've been thinking that this would be closer to the DK1 neck shape. Maybe a Soloist is just residual Jackson comparison?



I think DK1 has speed neck. One member has already mentioned its thicker than speed neck. But the different feeling might be due to different radius??


----------



## Guamskyy

Possessed said:


> I think DK1 has speed neck. One member has already mentioned its thicker than speed neck. But the different feeling might be due to different radius??



Possibly; it isn't a compound radius like nearly all the other non-signature Jackson has in production right now.


----------



## Possessed

Just check the jackson website
HT: 3rd Fret: 0.790", 12th Fret: 0.850"
Speed neck is 775-835
standard neck is 790-850

So the neck of Misha's signature is standard neck profile like soloist


----------



## mperrotti34

bulb said:


> If I am not mistaken, the reason is because they want people to order through their dealers.



Ok. I get it now. Its a good Idea. The dealer can better assist a customer than the computer anyway. Thanks


----------



## VinnyShredz

Possessed said:


> Just check the jackson website
> HT: 3rd Fret: 0.790", 12th Fret: 0.850"
> Speed neck is 775-835
> standard neck is 790-850
> 
> So the neck of Misha's signature is standard neck profile like soloist


 

All the necks are different. If you ever played a warrior or a Kelly, they both have a "Speed" neck. But both necks feel completely different. So the measurements don't really give you a good feel in my opinion. 

Had a lot of experience with a lot of jacksons and they all are different (and they all are great <3 <3 <3 )


----------



## Possessed

VinnyShredz said:


> All the necks are different. If you ever played a warrior or a Kelly, they both have a "Speed" neck. But both necks feel completely different. So the measurements don't really give you a good feel in my opinion.
> 
> Had a lot of experience with a lot of jacksons and they all are different (and they all are great <3 <3 <3 )



Totally agree, the neck profiles changes during the time and between guitars. It might due to the fact that jackson builders still prefer their hand work on many building processes instead of use CNC, and jackson is still a random shop lol. But at least according to the data, we can a rough image about the neck profile. 

BTW, i do play many KVs. Their necks are almost identical to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm on my phone right now, just had to put it away. But flawless fretwork, I'm actually very, very impressed by the HT6. I love how the top is stained, it reminds me of a light watercolor kind of effect and it's super reflective in the light.

Pics soon!


----------



## Spicypickles

Anyone going to spring for the Amberburst? I would like to see them also


My body is ready


----------



## VinnyShredz

Possessed said:


> Totally agree, the neck profiles changes during the time and between guitars. It might due to the fact that jackson builders still prefer their hand work on many building processes instead of use CNC, and jackson is still a random shop lol. But at least according to the data, we can a rough image about the neck profile.
> 
> BTW, i do play many KVs. Their necks are almost identical to me.



The specific models have similar necks usually, but what I mean is like a Kelly is different than a KV or a warrior although they have the same specs.
A soloist diff than a Rhoads even though they are the same, etc etc...

I want another warrior, lol


----------



## Possessed

I want another KV, and silverburst sparkle Misha HT6 lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

^droooool


----------



## Pav

Given To Fly said:


> I get the sense you own Jackson CS guitars that look like this (the top is all inlay work by the way.) :



Add more MOP in the skull and abalone in the fish and sure, it pretty much looks like one of my guitars.


----------



## Possessed

Found something interesting from CMC Guitars 

Jackson USA Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT7 Silver Burst Sparkle 7 String Guitar Specs:
Body: *Caramelized* Basswood


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ People with no experience with basswood will still hate it because it's basswood 

I've heard some really dumb complaints about it, then forward videos of several basswood guitars that sound fantastic. Dunno why people are so opposed to it.


----------



## Millul

Satriani uses basswood guitars, so does Petrucci and countless players with constantly great tones - no issues for me!


----------



## MrYakob

I thought it was pretty common knowledge that the non figured top models were basswood? Unless you're pointing out the Caramelized part, which I can't say that I've ever seen before


----------



## Possessed

At least i dont know the body wood is baked until i read the specs from CMC guitar


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I love me some basswood. Paulownia, too, though that one might be a bit too light. There are some guitars that are made out of straight garbage that sound great. A buddy of mine made a body out of a cutting board once for ....s and giggles and it sounded pretty good.

But yeah, it's the "caramelized" part that's weird to me. I'm assuming it's, as has been hinted at, just a buzzword to make people think that it's not "just" basswood.


----------



## Possessed

Chokey Chicken said:


> I love me some basswood. Paulownia, too, though that one might be a bit too light. There are some guitars that are made out of straight garbage that sound great. A buddy of mine made a body out of a cutting board once for ....s and giggles and it sounded pretty good.
> 
> But yeah, it's the "caramelized" part that's weird to me. I'm assuming it's, as has been hinted at, just a buzzword to make people think that it's not "just" basswood.



The aim of caramelization is to make the basswood more robust against outside environmental changes, as Guthrie Govan did on his signature Charvel.


----------



## narad

Possessed said:


> The aim of caramelization is to make the basswood more robust against outside environmental changes, as Guthrie Govan did on his signature Charvel.



The body doesn't need to be any more robust against outside environmental changes. Guthrie's Charvel has a roasted *neck*.


----------



## Possessed

narad said:


> The body doesn't need to be any more robust against outside environmental changes. Guthrie's Charvel has a roasted *neck*.



Sorry you are wrong. Only the few prototypes at the beginning have normal basswood body. Rest of them in the market now have Roasted Basswood body 

Charvel® Guitars
Caramelized Basswood with Bird's Eye Maple Top
Caramelized Basswood Body with Flame Maple Top

Dont underestimate my addiction to Jackson and Charvel


----------



## Possessed

Jump to 1:57


----------



## narad

Possessed said:


> Sorry you are wrong. Only the few prototypes at the beginning have normal basswood body. Rest of them in the market now have Roasted Basswood body
> 
> Charvel® Guitars
> Caramelized Basswood with Bird's Eye Maple Top
> Caramelized Basswood Body with Flame Maple Top
> 
> Dont underestimate my addiction to Jackson and Charvel



I might be wrong, by omission, in the triviality of not knowing/stating that the Charvels now had roasted bodies as well, but I think you're wrong in its purpose: it does not seem very plausible that the body of a solidbody guitar, which is a thick, wide slab of wood sitting under sealer, paint/stain, and clear, and is not being acted upon by nearly as much constant force as a guitar neck, would need roasting to somehow improve how well it fares in different environments. I don't remember hearing any account of a warped solidbody guitar body.

On the other hand, people like to build with dry wood, and baking it makes it drier without requiring it sit around for months/years in a climate controlled room. I don't have any proof as to why it's done, but that seems a hell of a lot more sensible to me, personally.


----------



## bulb

The basswood is baked for stability. Keep in mind, Jackson/Charvel are building the guitars so that the signature artists play the EXACT same models as the end consumer.

For that reason, even though the grand majority of people are gonna baby the guitar and probably won't be traveling through crazy climate changes, every guitar is built to withstand that abuse. For that reason they have been using cooked basswood as of late. Doesn't affect the tone, just makes everything rock solid.


----------



## narad

Whelp, I stand corrected. Raises the question of why the alder isn't baked.


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> Whelp, I stand corrected. Raises the question of why the alder isn't baked.



Alder is A LOT more stable. Basswood is incredibly porous and malleable by comparison, the running joke at Jackson is that it will dent if you look at it funny. Cooking isn't needed for most other woods really.


----------



## Possessed

Stability = robust against envrionment changes. Sorry i can not see why my point is wrong


----------



## bulb

Possessed said:


> Stability = robust against envrionment changes. Sorry i can not see why my point is wrong



You weren't wrong, I was confirming what you were saying haha.


----------



## Spicypickles

bulb said:


> I'm working on something!



Oh god..

So should I hold out on a HT7 if an 8 is going to be available?


----------



## xzacx

I'm going to do a proper double NGD in the 6 string forum later, but my battery was dying. I figured I'd post a preview here though since this is where all the interest is. 

I picked up an unlikely pair of guitars this week - I was looking for a 335 when I had the chance to play an HT6, and couldn't resist. I've seen this exact top criticized in here, but I love it personally. It's not the super symmetric tubular quilts that some have, but I think it's far more interesting. Looks so different from every angle. I didn't buy it to look at it though - I would have taken any finish/top after playing one. 

I think these two guitars show a really interesting contrast though when it comes to tops. There's so much more variation in a thick carved top, as opposed to the thin laminate of the 335.


----------



## nicktao

Damn, I really don't know what I should go for anymore haha. I was originally going to get a seven and was looking at a JP, but then I saw these along with the recent Kiesel Vaders and now I have no idea.


----------



## Angelus

Very nice top! Congrats man


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> Oh god..
> 
> So should I hold out on a HT7 if an 8 is going to be available?



Nah dude, I have no idea when the 8 will be ready, we are just in talks about something now, but these things take time...


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> I'm going to do a proper double NGD in the 6 string forum later, but my battery was dying. I figured I'd post a preview here though since this is where all the interest is.
> 
> I picked up an unlikely pair of guitars this week - I was looking for a 335 when I had the chance to play an HT6, and couldn't resist. I've seen this exact top criticized in here, but I love it personally. It's not the super symmetric tubular quilts that some have, but I think it's far more interesting. Looks so different from every angle. I didn't buy it to look at it though - I would have taken any finish/top after playing one.
> 
> I think these two guitars show a really interesting contrast though when it comes to tops. There's so much more variation in a thick carved top, as opposed to the thin laminate of the 335.



FWIW I think that top looks really sick in that picture... You also have really nice figuring in the binding!


----------



## A-Branger

hey Misha quick question.

is there any future plans for a non-USA build cheaper version? I know it takes time, and prob all depends on the demand and sales of this new model. But just wondering if that is something way down on the list of way future talks? hehe

I absolutely love the looks and features of the guitar you produced but sadly I dont have the guitar playing level or time dedication to justify the price for one of them (specially the Australian prices)  if not I would had get a majesty MM and one of yours already  ... and a new bass

I would love to get one, I dont mind if they would come with just a veneer or plain maple top + veneer, or just in solid colors only (love the frosty blue), 

I know its way to soon for asking that, just wondering


----------



## jephjacques

bulb said:


> Nah dude, I have no idea when the 8 will be ready, we are just in talks about something now, but these things take time...



A 27" 8 with a Broderick-style body offset to make up for the longer neck would look so siiiiiick...


----------



## Braden717

A-Branger said:


> hey Misha quick question.
> 
> is there any future plans for a non-USA build cheaper version? I know it takes time, and prob all depends on the demand and sales of this new model. But just wondering if that is something way down on the list of way future talks? hehe
> 
> I absolutely love the looks and features of the guitar you produced but sadly I dont have the guitar playing level or time dedication to justify the price for one of them (specially the Australian prices)  if not I would had get a majesty MM and one of yours already  ... and a new bass
> 
> I would love to get one, I dont mind if they would come with just a veneer or plain maple top + veneer, or just in solid colors only (love the frosty blue),
> 
> I know its way to soon for asking that, just wondering



He has been asked this before and his answer was no, not at the moment. These guitars just came out and Jackson and him want to be able to get as much out of this cycle as they can. He said It's a possibility later down the road, but don't hold out for it.


----------



## A-Branger

oh cool!!. Yeah I suposed its awaaaaay too soon thing to do



Braden717 said:


> He said It's a possibility later down the road, but don't hold out for it.


 but this is what I wanted to know  im happy now


----------



## Spicypickles

bulb said:


> Nah dude, I have no idea when the 8 will be ready, we are just in talks about something now, but these things take time...



I thought this was something serious, but I find you just want me for my money...

Cheers dude, I'll just have to get both


----------



## nicktao

Heads up, Music Zoo just put up a few Juggs.


----------



## katsumura78

Got a call from Sweetwater and my guitar is in! Ships tomorrow holy crap, that's a month earlier than what I was told so I'm really psyched. Pics will be posted of course.


----------



## AllThingsPeriphery

Juggernaut HT7 Review

Emerging from the dusty plains of Wild West Guitars... I give you, the Juggernaut HT7 Misha Mansoor signature.

I pre ordered this model in early Spring and the wait is finally over! Initially I was so impressed that I didn't even want to put my hands on it. The way it was presented seriously took me by storm. I was really not expecting such a decked out case! The gorgeous blue color scheme throughout and the Bulb logo on the inside/outside is a perfect touch to this signature. The case, in and of itself is a true work of art!

Now to the nitty gritty...
All I can say is, "wow." The top on this beast is seriously killer. It has great book matching but veers off and forms a very distinct pattern. Depending on how you look at it, the top almost creates some sort of face... I love how unique that is. Aesthetically it really does make this particular guitar stand out among the rest. The Amber Tiger Eye coloration combined with the quilt is very 3 dimensional. When I rotate it, the figure really pops out and almost changes appearance; very much like a chameleon. Now that is utterly beautiful.

The Bareknuckle Juggernaut set are among some of the best pickups I've ever owned. The alnico/ceramic hybrid is such a great combination that produces a wide array of tones. These are nicely balanced and clear. I think the best way to describe these pickups is "just right"... Aggressive with great attack, yet rich, buttery and warm. The wood combination of the maple top, alder body and maple neck make the overall tonality very mid range based with a hint of brightness. Not only is this combo excellent for live usage, but it's very pleasant to work with while tracking because everything generally sits well in the mix. Rarely do you find a set of pickups that are so easily manageable.

I believe my favorite part of this signature is the neck and fretboard. The custom neck shape is right in the middle of wide/fat and thin. Much like the pickups, its geometry is a happy medium of thickness and is really suited for any genre of playing. Although diverse, the neck is pretty fast in general. I find it very effortless to maneuver around it. Some guitar necks require some "getting used to" but this one on the other hand made me feel right at home. The Ebony fretboard is flawless with a solid and even color distribution throughout... It's so buttery and smooth, you can just feel how meticulously constructed it is on the neck. The body and horns are unlike anything I've ever encountered. Specifically, the lower horn with its "hand shake" carve is the most innovative facet. Upper fret accessibility is a breeze and disables any sort of hinderance. I believe this feature is one of the defining qualities that makes this guitar unique.

Now onward to the stainless steel frets... Man, what craftsmanship! The placements of all the frets were done perfectly... No sharp edges or rough textures and there's nothing uneven or asymmetrical whatsoever. Each and every piece is utterly flawless. Personally, I believe the stainless frets really add more life to the guitar itself. I'm really surprised with how uniform they are on the board. Applying chord shapes on and past the 12th fret are seriously mind boggling. I can't believe how spot on the notes are. Generally with other brands, chord applications on that part of the neck require a little more effort and can even make notes a little sharp or flat depending on the set up. But these specifications are highly ergonomic and absolutely immaculate. The quality really does speak for itself.

In closing, I just gotta admit that this acquisition was well worth the time and money. I couldn't have asked for something better in a signature instrument. The coolest part about it is the extras that are included. Here we've got a Periphery strap, Bulb tin with signature picks, extra Jackson picks, a set of strings, and strap locks... Now this is seriously the ultimate amalgamation of features and there's nothing like it. I applaud Misha for his efforts on creating this milestone because I believe his signature will be the new standard in music making for years to come. It is definitely much more than I had anticipated and has exceeded my expectations, ten fold. Jackson Guitars and Misha Mansoor have absolutely nailed it, creating the embodiment of superior dedication and mastery. This is truly a new breed of excellence.


----------



## narad

I love that one 

...but people see faces in like every bookmatched guitar


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Certain people see faces everywhere...pareidolia 

Great looking top on that one! Very nice pictures as well, thank you for sharing them. I had a question about the electronics cover though, seeing as it's signed: I thought the Juggernaughts (sans inlay) were supposed to be completely free of any signature/mention of Misha? 

Did you request that specific cover, or was it put on there by accident?


----------



## mniel8195

I just got mine out of the blue! I will do and ngd soon. I ordered well after namm and the guitar store i purchased it from was just starting up being a evh dealer so i don't know how i got so lucky...Anyways its the best guitar i have ever played. The pickups sound ridiculous and the color is retarded. If anyone has played a bernie rico jr the neck is very similar to that. Maybe a tad more c like though.


----------



## AllThingsPeriphery

Sermo Lupi said:


> Certain people see faces everywhere...pareidolia
> 
> Great looking top on that one! Very nice pictures as well, thank you for sharing them. I had a question about the electronics cover though, seeing as it's signed: I thought the Juggernaughts (sans inlay) were supposed to be completely free of any signature/mention of Misha?
> 
> Did you request that specific cover, or was it put on there by accident?



Long story short... Once I purchased mine at Wild West Guitars, I offered to let misha use it for the clinic after the guitar was set up. I spoke to Misha and asked for a video interview. He was nice enough to let me film the process and describe the specs of the model. It's actually on YouTube right now.  Anyway, a couple hours after the interview, the performance began and misha played a few songs with it. Once it was over, he did a meet and greet. I was lucky enough to get the backplate signed.


----------



## nistley

AllThingsPeriphery said:


> Long story short... Once I purchased mine at Wild West Guitars, I offered to let misha use it for the clinic after the guitar was set up. I spoke to Misha and asked for a video interview. He was nice enough to let me film the process and describe the specs of the model. It's actually on YouTube right now.  Anyway, a couple hours after the interview, the performance began and misha played a few songs with it. Once it was over, he did a meet and greet. I was lucky enough to get the backplate signed.



So, did you already swab for DNA and lacquer it?


----------



## nicktao

Damn, now that's a top.


----------



## mniel8195

i just noticed some blue bleeding over to the maple binding on one of the horns...The guitar is pretty much perfect besides that. I will take some more pics. Here is a quick pick when i got it today at the dealers. Mine came with a busted switch the dealer had to fix it no big deal. There was also a little glue or something on the fret board that the tech had to take off.


----------



## mniel8195

Here are some more pics. The blue on the binding sucks because the guitar is almost 100% perfect... damn humans!


----------



## A-Branger

mniel8195 said:


> The blue on the binding sucks because the guitar is almost 100% perfect... damn humans!



that is un-acceptable!!! you sir should get rid of this guitar immediately!!, such a shame, you dont want to be seen with such an imperfect guitar in your hands 

I volunteer to take that awful guitar out of your hands and make sure it gets dispose in the appropriate way. And because we are such a good friend, I wont charge you for my services. I would do it for free, as more of a favor to you so you dont have to deal with it













 hehehehe




......I really want one


----------



## nicktao

This isn't aimed at any guitar in particular, but why is it really rare to see a perfect bookmatched top that looks proper from all angles? Is it just the nature of the wood and the lighting/angle? 
I know it also depends on the thickness of the top, but I've only seen a few guitars with a perfect bookmatch.


----------



## Pav

nicktao said:


> This isn't aimed at any guitar in particular, but why is it really rare to see a perfect bookmatched top that looks proper from all angles? Is it just the nature of the wood and the lighting/angle?
> I know it also depends on the thickness of the top, but I've only seen a few guitars with a perfect bookmatch.



It's the nature of wood. Just because the grain looks one way on the surface doesn't mean it will be completely uniform throughout. The thicker the top, the higher the chance the grain will deviate somewhere inside.


----------



## Guamskyy

nicktao said:


> This isn't aimed at any guitar in particular, but why is it really rare to see a perfect bookmatched top that looks proper from all angles? Is it just the nature of the wood and the lighting/angle?
> I know it also depends on the thickness of the top, but I've only seen a few guitars with a perfect bookmatch.



Plus also when a top is bookmatched, you lose a certain amount of wood depending on how thick the saw blade is.


----------



## Angelus

AllThingsPeriphery said:


> Long story short... Once I purchased mine at Wild West Guitars, I offered to let misha use it for the clinic after the guitar was set up. I spoke to Misha and asked for a video interview. He was nice enough to let me film the process and describe the specs of the model. It's actually on YouTube right now.  Anyway, a couple hours after the interview, the performance began and misha played a few songs with it. Once it was over, he did a meet and greet. I was lucky enough to get the backplate signed.



Do you have the youtube link? Thanks


----------



## AllThingsPeriphery

Angelus said:


> Do you have the youtube link? Thanks



Here it is: http://youtu.be/jQA4ECx-0_M

There are some miscellaneous questions throughout then he talks about my guitar in the last half of the video.


----------



## Angelus

Thanks man, congrats on the guitar.


----------



## shpence

I know it has been discussed throughout this thread but what is the consensus on best vendor(s) to go through? I was thinking Sweetwater but the recent price change has made me think again.


----------



## bulb

shpence said:


> I know it has been discussed throughout this thread but what is the consensus on best vendor(s) to go through? I was thinking Sweetwater but the recent price change has made me think again.



The guys at Wild West Guitars, Capitol Guitars and The Guitar Sanctuary were all really awesome when I did the clinic run, and they all really knew their stuff, also The Axe Palace is a ss.org favorite and if you ask nicely, you might could convince Nick to honor the old price!


----------



## bulb

nicktao said:


> This isn't aimed at any guitar in particular, but why is it really rare to see a perfect bookmatched top that looks proper from all angles? Is it just the nature of the wood and the lighting/angle?
> I know it also depends on the thickness of the top, but I've only seen a few guitars with a perfect bookmatch.



It's just the nature of wood. I have some guitars with some absolutely insane 4A/5A tops, and there is always a certain angle where the bookmatch will look more even or be more pronounced, and there is another angle where the top will not look incredibly impressive haha.


----------



## big_aug

I asked before and didn't see a response. Will there be an import version or strictly USA?


----------



## shpence

bulb said:


> The guys at Wild West Guitars, Capitol Guitars and The Guitar Sanctuary were all really awesome when I did the clinic run, and they all really knew their stuff, also The Axe Palace is a ss.org favorite and if you ask nicely, you might could convince Nick to honor the old price!



Your attentiveness to sales and quality-related matters has been one of the many reasons I've been excited to order guitar. Thanks!


----------



## Guamskyy

big_aug said:


> I asked before and didn't see a response. Will there be an import version or strictly USA?



For the time being, strictly USA.


----------



## big_aug

Guamskyy said:


> For the time being, strictly USA.



Thanks


----------



## Braden717

bulb said:


> The guys at Wild West Guitars, Capitol Guitars and The Guitar Sanctuary were all really awesome when I did the clinic run, and they all really knew their stuff, also The Axe Palace is a ss.org favorite and if you ask nicely, you might could convince Nick to honor the old price!



I wish the axe palace would do a clinic with you. Make that happen ; )!


----------



## bulb

Braden717 said:


> I wish the axe palace would do a clinic with you. Make that happen ; )!



I would love that. The dealers and Jackson were very happy with the first clinic run I did, so Jackson wants to put together an east coast run for me, just need to work out the details, I would love to hit The Axe Palace then!


----------



## Bigredjm15

bulb said:


> It's just the nature of wood. I have some guitars with some absolutely insane 4A/5A tops, and there is always a certain angle where the bookmatch will look more even or be more pronounced, and there is another angle where the top will not look incredibly impressive haha.



There is one angle, an awkward angle that if you look at my HT7 looks like a plain blue guitar. I can only speak to the Laguna Burst but it is, as Misha said, completely light dependent. Some pictures I've managed to grab blow my mind. If inconsistency is a concern, get the matte blue frost, silver burst, or matte black. Those should be almost flawless.


----------



## mniel8195

Im not sure but do these come with NYXL's? the strings that came in the guitar case don't say anything


----------



## MattThePenguin

bulb said:


> I would love that. The dealers and Jackson were very happy with the first clinic run I did, so Jackson wants to put together an east coast run for me, just need to work out the details, I would love to hit The Axe Palace then!



Yeah if you could come anywhere near Atlanta that would be pretty freaking rad. Maybe let your guy at Jackson know ;D?


----------



## SonicBlur

bulb said:


> I would love that. The dealers and Jackson were very happy with the first clinic run I did, so Jackson wants to put together an east coast run for me, just need to work out the details, I would love to hit The Axe Palace then!



Stop by Chicago! We have pizza!! LOL


----------



## Braden717

bulb said:


> I would love that. The dealers and Jackson were very happy with the first clinic run I did, so Jackson wants to put together an east coast run for me, just need to work out the details, I would love to hit The Axe Palace then!



So, just talked to Nick at the axe palace and he did put in a request with Jackson for a clinic with you. He told me to tell Jackson I was interested. How should I go about that exactly?


----------



## jephjacques

FYI I am so pleased with my jugg I am considering buying a second one. These guitars own.


----------



## Bigredjm15

jephjacques said:


> FYI I am so pleased with my jugg I am considering buying a second one. These guitars own.



Completely agree with this comment


----------



## keywork87

Finally got the opportunity to put my hands on one after my friend got his from Axe Palace this weekend. Safe to say it far exceeded both our expectations. Now very interested in acquiring one someday, just wish the price hadn't jumped. 

His NGD here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-jackson-juggernaut-ht6-matte-blue-frost.html


----------



## absolutorigin

I really want a HT6 in Matte Blue. It's just calling me.


----------



## mniel8195

I want to buy some more strings for my ht-7. Anyone know exactly what comes with the guitar from the factory?


----------



## Masoo2

11-64 NYXLs AFAIK


----------



## katsumura78

Guitar shipped out today! Finally got the photos to load up. I'll do a proper NGD when it gets here!


----------



## nicktao

Um... Not the greatest top


----------



## MattThePenguin

It's not a bad top though!


----------



## Spicypickles

Those pictures kinda suck 


The only real way to scope out how the top looks on a figured-top guitar is to see it in person or get some really good natural light pictures, IMO


----------



## wannabguitarist

nicktao said:


> Um... Not the greatest top



 That's not a bad top at all. Just looks washed out due to the lighting.


----------



## gimmiedataxe

Yeah, that top is amazing dude. How can you not see that? /s 
The lighting is not somehow going to turn that awful top into a 10 top. I don't know how you guys can believe that that top belongs to a 3k usa Jackson.


----------



## Humbuck

I have no problem with that top.


----------



## xzacx

gimmiedataxe said:


> I don't know how you guys can believe that that top belongs to a 3k usa Jackson.



Doesn't seem crazy to me considering your average $3K USA Jackson doesn't have a figured top.


----------



## jephjacques

Um that top looks cool and unique and y'all need to settle the frig down about your maple OCD


----------



## Jake

That top rules 

And that's coming from a guy who's snobby about top woods


----------



## narad

Yea, the top is pretty bad by, albeit fuzzy, wood figure grading. On one hand it's pretty silly to see all the wood defenders saying you need to see it at a billion angles to assess whether or not it's decent. Yes figure moves depending on angle. But that's not new concept, and bottom line, that piece of wood would cost a good bit less than some of the other billets on these guitars. 

But reading this thread has made me realize that there seems to be a reasonably sized market for people who don't care about good tops. You're totally fine to say, hey, I like that cheap not-so-figured top. I mean I really like plain top Les Pauls -- the catch is that I don't like paying fancy figured wood prices for plain top Les Pauls, that's why those models are priced differently. But if you're fine paying the same price then I guess Jackson won't have to up their game either, just stay away from the ones that actually look like Misha's so I have something to buy


----------



## gimmiedataxe

Thing is, is that a 3k top? Nope. If you'd be happy paying 3k and getting that top, more power to you. But I know I'd immediately want a refund knowing I can get suhr or ebmm for less and get a decent top at worst and a great top at best.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

gimmiedataxe said:


> Thing is, is that a 3k top? Nope. If you'd be happy paying 3k and getting that top, more power to you. But I know I'd immediately want a refund knowing I can get suhr or ebmm for less and get a decent top at worst and a great top at best.



Huge EBMM fan myself, but when the first BFRs came out they were criticized for poor top quality too. And the backlash was way worse than this...eventually Sterling Ball even offered "That top Sucks!" t-shirts for sale through the company as a jab at the critics. Not saying that there's boatloads of EBMMs that don't have great tops, but it's kind of ironic to use them as an example of a company that doesn't let any bad ones slip through the cracks given the their history with wood quality scandals. 

Anyway, don't want to get flagged for OT discussion, so that's all I'll say about that. 

As for the top above, I think I'd be a bit disappointed as well if I opened the case and saw that's what I had received. And Narad is correct in saying that the figure won't fundamentally change no matter how much "shifting" might occur due to viewing angle. THAT SAID, there's definitely something wrong with those photos. There's barely any gradient between the teal and the blue, so I'm going to assume that bad photography is making a sub-par top look even worse.


----------



## jephjacques

gimmiedataxe said:


> But I know I'd immediately want a refund knowing I can get suhr or ebmm for less and get a decent top at worst and a great top at best.



Show me where you're finding these Suhrs and EBMMs with 5/8" carved quilted maple tops for less than $3000 because I bet there are some kickass unicorns to ride there as well


----------



## Jonathan20022

The whole concept of a production guitar is that it's on a production line. They grab maple from the maple supply, alder from the alder supply and put them together for a guitar built to standardized specs so they can be sold. Production guitars have worked this way for ages, and Jackson isn't the first company to use this so I don't see what's so surprising.

Some tops are exciting, some aren't. But you can sit back and wait for the suppliers to have a few in stock and pick whichever one you prefer. If you got a ....ty top on a custom build, or paid a "better top upcharge" then sure, reason to be upset is justified. But there's no upcharge for a nice top on these guitars, even the bulb version are surely using the same maple top supply as the Juggernaut versions. There's nothing to be upset over here, I can sit and point out every bad top EBMM/Jackson/Fender/Gibson/etc has ever put out. But unless I paid for something specific and didn't get it, then that sucks. The PRS situation with Mark's PRS is different, you buy blind with no promise or chance to pick a nice one from the many that got ordered. 

Every brand has weak tops, but unless you paid for it and got .... there's really no reason to be upset. Just ignore the bad ones that you don't want 

On a related note, Jugg just popped up at WWG.


----------



## katsumura78

katsumura78 said:


> Guitar shipped out today! I can't seem to link more than one photo for whatever reason but ill do a proper NGD when it gets here!



Added more photos in case anyone was curious.


----------



## knet370

just a side question: is there a standard design when it comes to the pickup routes on the body especially the part of the pickup tabs? ive seen square-ish ones and some have triangular-ish routes on others on these guitars. anyone noticed it? whats the story on these?

for reference:
squarish pickup tab route





and a more triangular pickup tab route:





not thats its an issue at all.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Can't accurately confirm, but it seems to be a 6/7 string thing. 6 String ones get squared tabs, and 7 strings get triangular ones.


----------



## jephjacques




----------



## nicktao

Damn dude you already got another? Nice!


----------



## jephjacques

I did, and I like it even better than my blue one. The silver sparkle burst is the most metal finish of all of them, IMO.


----------



## gimmiedataxe

Sparkle blue or nothing.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hell, I'll take one in raw cut form, unsanded and all. I'll do the rest for a discount


----------



## bulb

jephjacques said:


>



Damn you got a Silverburst Sparkle before I did...


----------



## gimmiedataxe

Care to chime in misha? Would you be happy with that top?


----------



## technomancer

gimmiedataxe said:


> Care to chime in misha? Would you be happy with that top?



In all seriousness these are listed as having 3A tops and that's what they look like. There have been some that look more like 4A on a few, but these are pretty consistent with what 3A rated tops look like. 3A is not ZOMG AMAZING FIGURE, especially on quilt. It's one of the reasons I NEVER order figured tops without seeing them first.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm a man of my word! I said if I could find one with a nice top (in either version, but preference going to the Bulb edition! ) that I would absolutely buy one, and I did! 












Have to sell something to swing it as I just had some other incoming items all pop up at once, but totally worth it! This one looks absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## Spicypickles

uuuuuugggghhhhhh!!!!


jus came


----------



## jephjacques

HighGain510 said:


> I'm a man of my word! I said if I could find one with a nice top (in either version, but preference going to the Bulb edition! ) that I would absolutely buy one, and I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to sell something to swing it as I just had some other incoming items all pop up at once, but totally worth it! This one looks absolutely perfect!!!



You have chosen wisely, my friend


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> I'm a man of my word! I said if I could find one with a nice top (in either version, but preference going to the Bulb edition! ) that I would absolutely buy one, and I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to sell something to swing it as I just had some other incoming items all pop up at once, but totally worth it! This one looks absolutely perfect!!!



Nice one dude!!


----------



## russmuller

I love that Good Guy Meesh cares enough to follow up in this thread to thank/congratulate people.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's a sick top!  Congrats dude!


----------



## HighGain510

Thanks guys! So stoked for this one, been wanting one since Misha got his original CS builds so I'm super excited that I have one incoming! Should be here before my surgery too so I'll get to jam a little before I'm knocked out for a bit!


----------



## nicktao

Damn, that top has ripples. Looks like an ocean!

Hey Misha, any chance of a laguna seca blue sparkle like your first Jacksons? I need that finish.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> I'm a man of my word! I said if I could find one with a nice top (in either version, but preference going to the Bulb edition! ) that I would absolutely buy one, and I did!
> 
> 
> Have to sell something to swing it as I just had some other incoming items all pop up at once, but totally worth it! This one looks absolutely perfect!!!



Looks killer


----------



## bulb

nicktao said:


> Damn, that top has ripples. Looks like an ocean!
> 
> Hey Misha, any chance of a laguna seca blue sparkle like your first Jacksons? I need that finish.



Maybe down the road as a limited run or something, that color is very polarizing haha.


----------



## wannabguitarist

HighGain510 said:


> I'm a man of my word! I said if I could find one with a nice top (in either version, but preference going to the Bulb edition! ) that I would absolutely buy one, and I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to sell something to swing it as I just had some other incoming items all pop up at once, but totally worth it! This one looks absolutely perfect!!!



I dunno man, I don't think the figuring on that top looks deep enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## nicktao

bulb said:


> Maybe down the road as a limited run or something, that color is very polarizing haha.



Yeah, that's the same reason EBMM doesn't do too many sparkles anymore apparently. That's too bad. Fingers crossed I guess!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

katsumura78 said:


> Guitar shipped out today! Finally got the photos to load up. I'll do a proper NGD when it gets here!





Well, you found one, but YES! YES! DO IT! YES!


----------



## mperrotti34

I hate to be that guy that keeps stirring the pot with the issue of the tops but honestly I am not sure why some people are complaining about tops on here. All the pics people have put up of "bad tops" dont look bad to me. Every top is going to look different and each one has its own "personality" so to speak. I understand that for the same price you could buy a guitar from another company with a more consistent type of figuring, but honestly the "bad" ones I have seen so far have had really figured tops. Im sure all of these things play amazing and are consistent in that matter. The top should just be a little representation of the guitar's personality. Just my two cents


----------



## HighGain510

wannabguitarist said:


> I dunno man, I don't think the figuring on that top looks deep enough to warrant a purchase.



Why didn't you tell me this BEFORE I pulled the trigger!   

Mine arrives tomorrow, did I mention I'm excited yet?!


----------



## mniel8195

Since i got mine im like forget about this thread i want to play!


----------



## Given To Fly

mperrotti34 said:


> I hate to be that guy that keeps stirring the pot with the issue of the tops but honestly I am not sure why some people are complaining about tops on here. All the pics people have put up of "bad tops" dont look bad to me. Every top is going to look different and each one has its own "personality" so to speak. I understand that for the same price you could buy a guitar from another company with a more consistent type of figuring, but honestly the "bad" ones I have seen so far have had really figured tops. Im sure all of these things play amazing and are consistent in that matter. The top should just be a little representation of the guitar's personality. Just my two cents



This sounds like "reasonable thinking." You can't "stir the pot" with "reasonable thinking!"


----------



## A-Branger

I forgot how awesome these look with chrome pickups


----------



## Humbuck

They look better with the lighter colored pickups.


----------



## jephjacques

After a couple days with both guitars here are my impressions!

Build quality is excellent on both. No structural or cosmetic issues that I can find on either, although the neck joint on the silverburst is airtight, versus the gap on the laguna.

The silverburst is noticeably lighter, which isn't surprising considering it's basswood and not half maple. There isn't a HUGE tonal difference between them to my ears, the maple one is maybe a little looser on the bass side, and with a little more sizzle on the very high end. The basswood sounds "airier" to me. But given my sample size of a whopping two (2) instruments these could just be natural variations and not due to the differences in construction. Give me a blind listening test and I probably wouldn't be able to pick out which was which.

If I had to pick one, I think I'd choose the silverburst, because I am a fanciful princess who loves sparkly things:


----------



## gimmiedataxe

Jephjacques will you be my waifu?


----------



## narad

Would love to see some more pics of your silverburst. There's not so many photos of it circulating around, and I really like what I see so far.


----------



## mniel8195

Has anyone had to adjust there neck after a week or so? I just did mine and it was very easy. The guitar plays better now i think the relief was closer to .12" i have it at .10". When i got my guitar it came with the factory setup guide and wiring diagram because my dealer had to fix the switch. The instructions say that the neck relief should be between .10-.12. I'm getting some buzzing on the 7th string but i think that's expected with a 64 gauge tuned to G#


----------



## Ryan

Ugh! The figuring on mine is like non-existent!


----------



## narad

Har har har. Looks sweet, dude


----------



## jephjacques

Dude they really screwed that one up, there's no gloss and it looks like they didn't even BOTHER adding the silver sparkle


----------



## Spicypickles

No kidding, I would send it back.

And by back I meant to me, specifically for QC reasons


----------



## mniel8195

regardless of the figuring on the blue guitars. No one will understand the true color of these guitars with ought owning one. I can say that confidently from seeing a tone of pictures.


----------



## narad

mniel8195 said:


> regardless of the figuring on the blue guitars. No one will understand the true color of these guitars with ought owning one. I can say that confidently from seeing a tone of pictures.



I can say confidently that if you have a nice camera and you can't accurately depict what a guitar looks like, the problem isn't a property of the top or of the camera! If you're online looking at cell phone pics in florescent light and thinking none of them capture the true color...well...maybe don't get all your news from tabloids and then be surprised to find out that Bat Boy isn't real ;-)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Even most modern phones can very well do that, given that the person doesn't riddle it with filters to make .... like the grain pop. That being said, I work with photography/videography and I haven't even photographed like 10 of the guitars I've gotten recently


----------



## andy42174




----------



## andy42174




----------



## andy42174

https://www.facebook.com/andy.zhang.123276/posts/421992691318804?pnref=story


----------



## Ryan

Looks like rolling waves... very smooth. Excellent headstock finish on that one too


----------



## Humbuck

People are gonna hate on that top cause it's not textbook grade 5AAAAA maple...but I absolutely love that one too!  

Awesome guitar!


----------



## toiletstand

that top looks ....ing sick. subtle is a good look too.


----------



## bulb

Humbuck said:


> People are gonna hate on that top cause it's not textbook grade 5AAAAA maple...but I absolutely love that one too!
> 
> Awesome guitar!


Given that the guitar is advertised as having a 3A top, it would be pretty unreasonable for anyone to expect it to have 5A haha.


----------



## bulb

andy42174 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/andy.zhang.123276/posts/421992691318804?pnref=story


I really dig this one, that top looks like it showcases the color very nicely as well!


----------



## andy42174

bulb said:


> I really dig this one, that top looks like it showcases the color very nicely as well!


  Thank you misha!!!


----------



## katsumura78

katsumura78 said:


> Guitar shipped out today! Finally got the photos to load up. I'll do a proper NGD when it gets here!




Can I get the mods to delete this post. I ended up exchanging this guitar for one with a top I like more. Got to play the one in the pictures for about an hour before I sent it back to sweetwater. The guitar played and sounded beastly. It's not a light guitar and the neck is its own thing (not Ibanez or EBMM at all not that I wasn't expecting it just sayin).


----------



## jephjacques

Sparklepixxx! It's tough to capture, my iPhone camera picks up maybe 10% of the reflections from the metal flake you see in real life.


----------



## neurosis

jephjacques said:


> Sparklepixxx! It's tough to capture, my iPhone camera picks up maybe 10% of the reflections from the metal flake you see in real life.



Mother of glitter! That finish is sooooo cool!

Congrats.


----------



## kevdes93

These are looking awesome. Strangely fond of the matte black one. Was there ever an explanation given as to why they jacked the prices up? Was pretty lame finding that out.


----------



## bulb

I found the silverburst was pretty much impossible to capture on camera.  It's so contrasty that you either over expose or underexpose to get the silver or black to look correct.  The thick flakes also make for A LOT of movement, which obviously doesn't translate either.  One of my next ones will be a Silverburst for sure, and I am going to do my best to try to capture it then.


----------



## mniel8195

Did everyone's 7 string ship with the 7 string saddle further toward the headstock than the low Eb string? I remember my 7 string guitars having the low g# or A saddle moved back further than the next lowest string?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

mniel8195 said:


> Did everyone's 7 string ship with the 7 string saddle further toward the headstock than the low Eb string? I remember my 7 string guitars having the low g# or A saddle moved back further than the next lowest string?


 

Simply checking your intonation will tell you if it belongs there or not.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

bulb said:


> I found the silverburst was pretty much impossible to capture on camera.  It's so contrasty that you either over expose or underexpose to get the silver or black to look correct.  The thick flakes also make for A LOT of movement, which obviously doesn't translate either.  One of my next ones will be a Silverburst for sure, and I am going to do my best to try to capture it then.



You did a video a while back that was essentially just panning around the guitar while a track (I think recorded with the guitar) played.  Perhaps something like that might be considered for this guitar to maybe better capture how the finish looks in general?

Just a thought.  All I know is that I generally dislike silverburst finishes, but on these guitars it looks interesting. I'm guessing its the flaking.


----------



## bulb

Chokey Chicken said:


> You did a video a while back that was essentially just panning around the guitar while a track (I think recorded with the guitar) played.  Perhaps something like that might be considered for this guitar to maybe better capture how the finish looks in general?
> 
> Just a thought.  All I know is that I generally dislike silverburst finishes, but on these guitars it looks interesting. I'm guessing its the flaking.



I will, I just need to get one haha!  I told Jackson to hold off on my personal guitars so that they could get customer guitars out first.  Once those are out and handled, I'll worry about mine, now I just need to decide what to get....hmmm....


----------



## nicktao

Hey Misha, how would you say these compare to your Blackmachines? I just got to play a B6 and it was ridiculously good. Probably the best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I like mine better than any B6 I've ever played. I've owned one, and played two used ones and wouldn't put it in the same bracket even myself.


----------



## bulb

nicktao said:


> Hey Misha, how would you say these compare to your Blackmachines? I just got to play a B6 and it was ridiculously good. Probably the best guitar I've ever played.



This is a long, and perhaps predictable answer, but it is the truth:

I love all of my Blackmachines, as a result, I was regularly putting them up against my various prototypes of the Jackson (at least on the 6 string end) to ensure that my sig would end up as my favorite. 

I think the B6s sound great, but I prefer the feel of my Jackson and it sounds bigger as well. As far as the B2 goes, that is a very unique sounding and feeling instrument, I don't have anything like it and I love it to death, but I wouldn't want my signature to be like that because it's not my perfect design. For one, I kinda wish I had put a hipshot bridge on it instead of the schaller, but it is a unique and one of a kind guitar that I will always treasure. And as unique as the neck is on the B2, it does take a bit of getting used to, but once you are used to it it is very nice. 

When I instinctively reach for a guitar, though, be it for recording or just jamming, it's usually the Jackson, because I really don't ever have to "think" when I am playing it, it feels like an extension of me, and everything else feels a bit different. At this point the only roles it doesn't really fulfill is if I want something that sounds like a Strat or Tele, otherwise, it's my top choice.


----------



## nicktao

Wow, now that's an endorsement. I've just gotta decide on the finish now.


----------



## Jake

As a fresh college graduate if I can secure some sort of decent employment soon enough the juggernaut is very very high up on my small list of things I want 


But for now I will wait...


----------



## kentheterrible

Anyone here played both the HT7 and an Ibby RGD7? Curious how the 20" fretboard radius on the the HT7 compares to the 17" on the RGD.


----------



## mbardu

It's so amazing to have so much direct feedback from the artist about that guitar.

And the guitar itself... I had really not given much attention to Jackson in the past 15 years or so and this guitar has put them back on the map for me. Don't even care so much about signatures usually, but the specs here are absolutely perfect. Just hope the prices won't have increased too much by the time I can justify a Blue Frost HT6!

Misha => You rule!


----------



## nicktao

kentheterrible said:


> Anyone here played both the HT7 and an Ibby RGD7? Curious how the 20" fretboard radius on the the HT7 compares to the 17" on the RGD.



Not much perceivable difference. I haven't played the HT7, but I have played many guitars with a 20 inch / classical radius as well as Ibbys, and there is a small perceivable different between 20 and 17. At least to me.


----------



## kentheterrible

BTW Misha, you're the man. Seriously. Pumped to find out you are actively being engaged with all of this. Your sig is a fine instrument man. All the best.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Misha, any plans to release one with a wiggle stick?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Misha, any plans to release one with a wiggle stick?



I believe that was answered earlier in the thread. If I recall correctly (and please correct me if I'm not), the answer was something like "Yes, eventually. But for now we're just working on getting these models off the ground. If all else fails, you can do whatever you want with this guitar through the custom shop."


----------



## nicktao

So, I tried googling that and got nothing. What's a wiggle stick?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

nicktao said:


> So, I tried googling that and got nothing. What's a wiggle stick?



My guess is a trem. Floyd or otherwise.


----------



## russmuller

wiggle stick = whammy bar = tremolo bar = vibrato bar


----------



## nicktao




----------



## p88

Thorerges said:


>



whatever happened to the one on the left? who ended up getting that one?
i think its really unique looking. i really love the burst on it and the quilt pattern is crazy.

probably my favorite incarnation of the HT6


----------



## HighGain510

p88 said:


> whatever happened to the one on the left? who ended up getting that one?
> i think its really unique looking. i really love the burst on it and the quilt pattern is crazy.
> 
> probably my favorite incarnation of the HT6



No one did, and apparently no one will.  I actually preferred that stain and the quilt was gorgeous so I worked with a dealer and tried to see if Jackson would let me grab it, but Jackson said that one is a prototype and will not be sold to anyone it seems.  It was a major bummer for me as I think that stain job was absolutely fantastic personally, but the general public consensus was that folks preferred the chlorine burst on the right so that's what they went with in the end for production. I really dig them both, but definitely liked the one on the left a little more.


----------



## p88

HighGain510 said:


> No one did, and apparently no one will.  I actually preferred that stain and the quilt was gorgeous so I worked with a dealer and tried to see if Jackson would let me grab it, but Jackson said that one is a prototype and will not be sold to anyone it seems.  It was a major bummer for me as I think that stain job was absolutely fantastic personally, but the general public consensus was that folks preferred the chlorine burst on the right so that's what they went with in the end for production. I really dig them both, but definitely liked the one on the left a little more.



ah thats sucks! i hope someone, somewhere eventually puts that guitar to good use. it'd be a shame if it's just tucked away in some warehouse somewhere.

they both look awesome, but something about the one on the left just does it for me.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

HighGain510 said:


> No one did, and apparently no one will.  I actually preferred that stain and the quilt was gorgeous so I worked with a dealer and tried to see if Jackson would let me grab it, but Jackson said that one is a prototype and will not be sold to anyone it seems.  It was a major bummer for me as I think that stain job was absolutely fantastic personally, but the general public consensus was that folks preferred the chlorine burst on the right so that's what they went with in the end for production. I really dig them both, but definitely liked the one on the left a little more.



Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought Misha also may have mentioned that the chlorine burst was more practical for production because it was easier to reproduce consistently. It certainly looks easier to produce, anyway.


----------



## VigilSerus

bulb said:


> I found the silverburst was pretty much impossible to capture on camera. It's so contrasty that you either over expose or underexpose to get the silver or black to look correct. The thick flakes also make for A LOT of movement, which obviously doesn't translate either. One of my next ones will be a Silverburst for sure, and I am going to do my best to try to capture it then.



Perhaps try to make an HDR?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Sermo Lupi said:


> I believe that was answered earlier in the thread. If I recall correctly (and please correct me if I'm not), the answer was something like "Yes, eventually. But for now we're just working on getting these models off the ground. If all else fails, you can do whatever you want with this guitar through the custom shop."



Thank, I may have missed that in the multiple pages.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

russmuller said:


> wiggle stick = whammy bar = tremolo bar = vibrato bar



Exactly, just a bit more of an old school reference.


----------



## HighGain510

p88 said:


> ah thats sucks! i hope someone, somewhere eventually puts that guitar to good use. it'd be a shame if it's just tucked away in some warehouse somewhere.
> 
> they both look awesome, but something about the one on the left just does it for me.



No I don't think that's the case, it's definitely floating around Jackson HQ. Makes me think someone there took a shining to it and won't let it go.  That being said, I asked the dealer to make sure they knew if that ever changed I'd be happy to grab another one should that one become available! 



Sermo Lupi said:


> Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought Misha also may have mentioned that the chlorine burst was more practical for production because it was easier to reproduce consistently. It certainly looks easier to produce, anyway.



I don't recall seeing that but I wouldn't be surprised. If they pick similar colored maple tops and use the same two blues for the stain, the chlorine burst (aka Laguna blue burst on this model) is definitely easier to reproduce consistently and it does look great so from a production standpoint that would certainly make sense!


----------



## HighGain510

I also just realized I never dropped any pics of mine into the thread since I got it, had surgery last Friday so I've been healing up and partially immobilized for most of the day for the last week which has made SLR shots outside not possible, but I do have a couple cell phone pics for you guys (some of them are unfiltered, some are a little darker with some customized filtering, so before anyone complains... YES some of these pictures do have post-processing added to them! Just enjoy them for what they are! )! Fun fact, mine has "510" in the serial number, seems like it really was meant to be!!! 















































































































(^ that's fuzz on the high E string in that picture, didn't catch it at first since that was literally taken right after I pulled the foam block inserts out of the case upon unpacking! )


She plays amazingly well (even with the thicker strings, the Holcomb comes with a much thinner low string for the C but it works well on this guitar!) and the tone of the Juggernauts with this wood combo is great all around! Well done, Misha! The whole guitar as a package is just really well thought out and the shape is very comfortable! I get to try out Ryan's HT7 soon and I'm really hoping it doesn't get my GAS going out of control for another one now!


----------



## illimmigrant

^^^ Looks sooo good!
Hope you have a speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Awesome! The figure on the top is very straight and evenly spaced. Looks very similar to patterns in the sand on the ocean's bottom! 

Also interesting to see how much green comes through or how much blue comes through in those photos, depending on the lighting and your camera settings. Either way, though, that top is the perfect fit for that colour. More like Lagoon-a burst, amirte?


----------



## Ryan

HighGain510 said:


> She plays amazingly well (even with the thicker strings, the Holcomb comes with a much thinner low string for the C but it works well on this guitar!) and the tone of the Juggernauts with this wood combo is great all around! Well done, Misha! The whole guitar as a package is just really well thought out and the shape is very comfortable! I get to try out Ryan's HT7 soon and I'm really hoping it doesn't get my GAS going out of control for another one now!



I can't get enough pics of this guitar. I'm hoping that seeing your Laguna in person doesn't get my pilot lit for the Laguna HT7!

I just noticed that your guitar has square tabs and mine has triangles...


----------



## HighGain510

Ryan said:


> I can't get enough pics of this guitar. I'm hoping that seeing your Laguna in person doesn't get my pilot lit for the Laguna HT7!
> 
> I just noticed that your guitar has square tabs and mine has triangles...



Yessir, the 6'er have square routes and the 7's have triangular routes!  Also the satin looks so damn clean on this body design! SO GOOD!


----------



## Andromalia

Counting the strings will be easier to differentiate the models than looking at the shape of the insert routes. *glares at Ibanez*


----------



## Millul

Mr. 510 continues to win at guitars...well done sir, well done!


----------



## Braden717

I usually hate satin black guitars, but this one looks amazing.


----------



## shpence

Braden717 said:


> I usually hate satin black guitars, but this one looks amazing.



Couldn't agree more. Really want one of these.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Bigredjm15

Just did a sample with my Juggernaut HT7 in Laguna and a Dingwall NG-2. It's very preliminary but I'm enjoying the tones I'm getting!

https://soundcloud.com/jonathan-munn-1/eh1#t=0:30


----------



## Ryan




----------



## phonix

I'll be in the US from Monday, where can I play/buy one of these Signature HT7's in person somewhere near/in Orange county? They want $6200+ AUD here and there is no way I'm paying that!

Also I've seen a couple going online there for $3199, is that the normal price there now?


----------



## bulb

phonix said:


> I'll be in the US from Monday, where can I play/buy one of these Signature HT7's in person somewhere near/in Orange county? They want $6200+ AUD here and there is no way I'm paying that!



I don't know if you will be near Wild West Guitars, but that might be worth checking out!


----------



## phonix

Thanks man! I'll be in Brea, that's about a 55 min drive. I can probably make it there, assuming I don't kill anyone driving on the wrong side of the road haha


----------



## bulb

That store is incredible enough to warrant a 55 min drive honestly haha, check with them to see if they have one in stock, they are incredibly nice there!


----------



## kentheterrible

Got my Laguna Burst HT7 on order as of Friday. Slated to show up the week of 9/13. Time to shred!


----------



## HighGain510

After spending about 2 hours jamming on and listening to Ryan's HT7, I decided to pull the trigger on the matching Bulb 7 in Laguna Blueburst Quilt after all!  Should arrive tomorrow, can't wait!!!


----------



## narad

Ha, nice.

So now there's been like a half dozen or more SSO people with these, anyone care to post a review video or at least some covers?


----------



## katsumura78

I get mine tomorrow so I'll try to post up a video. It'll most likely be played through the Jam Up Pro app but it's better than nothing lol.


----------



## Brodolio

I have seen Periphery live in April in Italy for the first time, and since then I felt kind of addicted by Misha's Jackson..I mean, the other periphery guys have great instruments, but the HT7 Laguna Burst is a masterpiece


----------



## HighGain510

gabsonuro said:


> I ordered mine 4 weeks ago, still nothing



If the dealer didn't have any in stock, that's honestly not a very long time to wait if you just placed the order and they didn't already have an order incoming. There at still some dealers waiting on models to ship who ordered a while back (the dealer I original preordered through still hasn't received all of their Bulb models, which is why I killed my original request and ordered through a dealer who did), seems like Jackson has already started shipping to many dealers at this point though so I'm sure they're ramping up production on these since they seem to be selling well.


----------



## HighGain510

gabsonuro said:


> the sad part is i was quoted 2-3 weeks, if its going to be any more than 2-3 weeks after this im just going to cancel it and get the jbm



That might still be accurate though, I think the second round was slated for September? Maybe Misha could ping Jackson if you give him the dealer info? While I dig the JBM a ton too, the Juggernaut is an absolute monster and having played both versions in person, I'd say you can't go wrong with one honestly. Plus the stainless steel frets are, IMO, a huge plus on the Jackson.  Like I said earlier, I actually loved mine so much I ordered a matching 7.  They are pretty fantastic and def worth the wait! I ordered mine in January as soon as I found out about the production model, so believe me when I say I understand the frustration about waiting for a pre-ordered guitar, but now that I have mine I can confirm it was totally worth it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^^ Completely agreed, having it in my hands I can honestly agree that it was worth the time and money it took to get one. And for what it's worth, I actually like it a lot more than even the Mark Holcomb PRS I have. I'll eventually grab one of the 7 strings in a Silverburst or Frost Matte Blue, but this is an impressive guitar.

Took some photos of mine as well, have a teaser before the NGD


----------



## Ryan

Jonathan20022 said:


>


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^^ Completely agreed, having it in my hands I can honestly agree that it was worth the time and money it took to get one. And for what it's worth, I actually like it a lot more than even the Mark Holcomb PRS I have. I'll eventually grab one of the 7 strings in a Silverburst or Frost Matte Blue, but this is an impressive guitar.
> 
> Took some photos of mine as well, have a teaser before the NGD



Man that one still kills me, so hot!  I'll have to snag a pic of my Laguna twins sometime soon if we get a day with decent light where it's not like 100 out!


----------



## katsumura78

That looks sick!!! HNGD!


----------



## Millul

So many threats to my already empty wallet...!


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^^ Completely agreed, having it in my hands I can honestly agree that it was worth the time and money it took to get one. And for what it's worth, I actually like it a lot more than even the Mark Holcomb PRS I have. I'll eventually grab one of the 7 strings in a Silverburst or Frost Matte Blue, but this is an impressive guitar.
> 
> Took some photos of mine as well, have a teaser before the NGD


Damn son!


----------



## technomancer

Jonathan20022 said:


>



DAMN!


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## A-Branger

Millul said:


> So many threats to my already empty wallet...!


----------



## jemfloral

Jonathan20022 said:


>



Wow, Jonathan. Just wow.



Sermo Lupi said:


> Either way, though, that top is the perfect fit for that colour. More like Lagoon-a burst, amirte?



Laguna = Lagoon (in spanish)


----------



## Brodolio

Jonathan20022 said:


>


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Holy crap Jonathan......a beaut!


----------



## noobstix

Holy.... literally looks like water!


----------



## jephjacques

Gat damn bro that has the best top yet!

FYI I traded my Laugna 7 in for a blue matte 6 and it is the first 6 string guitar I have really felt inspired by playing in 4 years


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That Laguna Blue 6 is even nicer than Misha's!


----------



## Hachetjoel

Jonathan20022 said:


>



I think this and high gains have been the nicest tops so far!


----------



## bnzboy

gabsonuro said:


> the sad part is i was quoted 2-3 weeks, if its going to be any more than 2-3 weeks after this im just going to cancel it and get the jbm



Dude I feel your pain. My Holcomb was "supposed" to arrive in 3 months (ordered in Jan and receive in April) but it was not until July I got the model. I found that there always room for an error (ie. misquoting on delivery dates, delays etc) for this type of purchase. Hold on tight and keep bugging your retailer!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gabsonuro said:


> .



Sorry to hear that, some music stores have HORRIBLE customer service (especially in Toronto). What music store are you dealing with?


----------



## btbg

Sounds like LA Music. What a joke that place is.


----------



## bnzboy

man some sales rep (emphasizing "Some" because I know a lot of good folks who genuinely helped me out) have no ....ing clue whatsoever and all they want to do is to sell sell sell. I understand.. I want gear and that's why I am purchasing but honestly some of them need to be more transparent up front and admit they do not know the exact date and/or cannot guarantee the arrival date from the very start instead of making a fake promise/guarantee and giving customers false hope.. Hell at least contact the customer and talk to them for a status update! I think most people would have still purchased without knowing the exact date knowing that Jackson will deliver it instead of pulling off shady-luthier-gone-bad. it is a huge letdown! what a torture! these guitars are expensive as hell too.

as a side note my jackson dka7 arrived 3 months "late"...not bashing Jackson but I am bashing retailers making false promises. 

my blabbering aside... I get it. They are middlemen (I know, I used to get angry customers all the time when I used to work in retail) but they certainly impact Jackson (great company making great guitars) or the artist (Misha is an amazing artist) reputation negatively which is so unfortunate. I really do hope you get your guitar soon and not hating hard on Jackson or Misha.. 

I hope you had a chance to contact Jackson and get the answer you wanted to hear.


----------



## bnzboy

gabsonuro said:


> as far as i know i can't contact jackson directly, i pretty much have to hope that one day i get a phonecall that its in (if that day ever comes)



Rest assured.. by looking people's review and NGDs, you will for sure get your guitar. I am sorry to hear your shop is being unprofessional about it.


----------



## xzacx

I've been having a lot of fun playing mine in C# standard, but it's time to put some normal (for me) gauge strings on and tune to E standard. I've never had something with such heavy strings before, so this issue has never come up for me. Any issues going down to a 46 on the low E? Should I anticipate having to replace the nut?


----------



## lewstherin006

xzacx said:


> I've been having a lot of fun playing mine in C# standard, but it's time to put some normal (for me) gauge strings on and tune to E standard. I've never had something with such heavy strings before, so this issue has never come up for me. Any issues going down to a 46 on the low E? Should I anticipate having to replace the nut?



You wont have to replace anything. Just change the strings and you will be fine.


----------



## nistley

gabsonuro said:


> .



This seems scary, as if they are having liquidity issues. One thing business do when they are having financial trouble is holding on to money longer before making their own payments which obviously delays things. This is also how stores still get something out of long return policies, even if you return something, they can count the money as revenue.


----------



## xzacx

lewstherin006 said:


> You wont have to replace anything. Just change the strings and you will be fine.




Great news, thanks!


----------



## HighGain510

Now that I have both my HT6 Bulb and HT7 Bulb in the house, I snapped a couple pics together! 












Man these things are solid! Love them both!


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> Now that I have both my HT6 Bulb and HT7 Bulb in the house, I snapped a couple pics together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man these things are solid! Love them both!



Lookin good dude!


----------



## senate

Still no word at all on mine ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

Ordered at the start of March as that's the earliest my local shop were wanting to take on an order. Neither they nor Fender Australia have been able to tell me anything other than "we'll let you know"

Should have just ordered from a US dealer and imported it myself......


----------



## Rotten_Boy

gabsonuro said:


> I ordered mine 4 weeks ago, still nothing



I ordered my HT6 Laguna Burst mid february and have still not gotten it. That's 6 months and still going dude! It will most likely have been 7 months before I actually get it. The wait is starting to become unbearable! If your dealer didn't have any in stock and wasn't planning on stocking up on them then you're looking at at least a 3 month build time and there's probably a bunch of orders to be completed before yours. And if that's the case than you'll be waiting even longer.


----------



## bulb

FWIW the international models just started shipping, so hopefully you guys should get them soon!


----------



## gabsonuro

bulb said:


> FWIW the international models just started shipping, so hopefully you guys should get them soon!



international as in europe/asia/etc? or does international include canada


----------



## bulb

gabsonuro said:


> international as in europe/asia/etc? or does international include canada



I haven't heard word on Canada but I would assume that as well!


----------



## Rotten_Boy

Didn't get any discount or anything else when pre-ordering mine. Ordered it through 4sound in Sweden.


----------



## Brodolio

If it was neckthru, it would be the best guitar ever build 
I'm not a big fan of bolt on necks..

Any opinion about high frets access?


----------



## katsumura78

The access to the upper frets is really good. Its not as good as the Majesty I own but it's pretty dang close. Play one and find out !


----------



## Brodolio

katsumura78 said:


> The access to the upper frets is really good. Its not as good as the Majesty I own but it's pretty dang close. Play one and find out !


Here in Italy it will take a while to see a Misha sig in flesh


----------



## ikarus

gabsonuro said:


> .



What happened, dude?


----------



## Steinmetzify

How is a production guitar a 'special order' for a Jackson dealer?


----------



## gabsonuro

steinmetzify said:


> How is a production guitar a 'special order' for a Jackson dealer?




apparently a special order is if you don't have the guitar in stock ->special order


----------



## btbg

Just curious, why would you make such a large deposit in cash?

Did you mean debit? Your bank may still be able to help you out in that regard.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

File a claim with the better business bureau. Lying about being in contact with a company is ....ty business practice. Deposits are typically 20%, and your payment was more than that. To outright refuse cancellation without even offering a partial refund is asinine.

Id also see about reporting them to Jackson itself. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rough situation. I'd be tempted to go and grab my $, and tell them when it comes in to give me a call. This whole thing blows and sounds pretty shady. 

I remember having a similar issue with the KM7s though...they were really late. I kept getting a date and they'd push it back, again and again. I waited as I'd done business with the shop before. Eventually ended up getting it but it took almost three months beyond what I was promised.


----------



## HighGain510

While it blows that they're not letting you get your cash back on the deposit, the dealer I originally pre-ordered with pulled the same thing on me with the date changes. I received 3 separate estimates on delivery prior to dealers receiving them finally. I decided enough was enough and requested a refund on the pre-order (they're a reputable dealer and they told me up front it was a refundable deposit, plus I paid by CC so I knew they wouldn't give me a hard time) and went with another dealer who had them in stock ready to go. Ended up really liking the new dealer as a result, but I was pretty disappointed originally so I get where you're coming from, bad dealers can really sour the experience sadly.


----------



## btbg

gabsonuro said:


> my debit does not do transactions above $350 or so (im 20 years old, RBC usually has a limit on debit transactions for security reasons)
> 
> I don't use my visa as it is strictly for university related expenses (textbooks, etc) that my parents cover.



Remember for the future, debit limits can be increased with your consent, easily. 

Furthermore, the best thing you could have done is pay the $1000 on your Visa and then charged the deposit to that for better protection. Just learn from the experience!

Let us know how it pans out, man!


----------



## Rollandbeast

dude , 4 months isnt that long chill out lol pretty sure its worth the wait


----------



## btbg

gabsonuro said:


> well, if the guitar does not come in september i have set up the perfect story to completely destroy them.
> 
> safe to say, i will be able to call them out on their lies



They'll be out a guitar sale. Wowee.


----------



## bnzboy

man I love Canada but ordering an instrument can be a pain in the ass (especially certain foreign brands and/or new models).


----------



## btbg

The process is really no different in Canada. If you read through this thread you'd have noticed that other people _not_ from Canada have had to play the waiting game too.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not to question anyone, especially not gabsonuro's situation. Please don't take this the wrong way.

Unless the dealer is actually lying, how would it be their fault if the information they're getting isn't accurate from the manufacturer? Unless they were really forging information, why would the dealer be getting any flack over missed deadlines and such?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

It's worth mentioning that perhaps when you called Jackson they gave you an estimate as a new order. Perhaps their estimate to you personally was partially based on the fact that your dealer needs to receive their order first, thus making the estimate a little longer? I dunno, I've pre-ordered guitars in the past and it's always sketchy. I'd honestly just wait, even if it sucks, and just have a kick ass guitar to show for it.


----------



## Rotten_Boy

Just got word from my dealer in Sweden that the arrival date on my Juggernaut HT6 Laguna Burst has been pushed back to "sometime in October". Placed my order mid February. *killing me softly with this wait!* :/


----------



## Sermo Lupi

gabsonuro said:


> even then, that's something you take out on your rep.
> 
> if you are a retailer and your jackson rep is telling you unrealistic eta's, its your job to keep the customer happy and also your job to deal with your rep.
> 
> if your customer wants his money back, you give him his money back because of missed dates. you as the retailer are taking responsibility as you are the middleman. once you give the money back, then you take it out on your rep at jackson



Also going to briefly play devil's advocate, because I think this situation probably looks different from a dealer's perspective:

Customer comes in, orders guitar. Dealer asks for a 20% non-refundable deposit. Customer pays more than the deposit ($1000) without being asked to do so, but it's a deposit so it really shouldn't matter. Then the waiting game begins. Jackson rep gives Dealer the run around, making it difficult to give the customer an accurate ETA. Customer gets frustrated at this, circumvents the dealer and acquires his own ETA, at which point he faults the Dealer for not being on top of things. Dealer says rep was at fault, customer says that shouldn't matter and asks for money back. Dealer informs customer about 20% of the order being non-refundable (as per agreement), customer claims full deposit is being held hostage because they don't want to lose 20%. Situation is at a stalemate because the customer doesn't want to lose their 20%, and the Dealer feels they've done everything in their power to satisfy the needs of the customer. 

Now, to be clear, I'm siding with you here because, A) the dealer _didn't_ disclose that 20% policy up front (at least according to what you said earlier), and B) how believable is it that a dealer couldn't get a hold of their rep for a month and a half? Moreover, it sounds like you weren't exactly pestering them, seeing as you were just contacting them once per week (as opposed to daily, etc.), and were therefore giving them plenty of time to get in touch with Jackson for an update. So those are the real failings here, the parts where the dealer seems to have outright lied to you. Which, to return to Jonathan's point: 



> Unless the dealer is actually lying, how would it be their fault if the information they're getting isn't accurate from the manufacturer? Unless they were really forging information, why would the dealer be getting any flack over missed deadlines and such?



In an ideal world, he's right. No, it shouldn't be the dealer's responsibility to bend over backwards to give you everything you want. You guys entered into a contract, and (in an ideal world) they fulfilled their end of the contract to the best of their ability. It's out of their hands if their rep was giving them the run around (because, let's face it, if it's true that they were given the run around for that long, they would have already chewed the rep out about it), and similarly not their fault that you feel slighted about losing a 20% deposit that you were warned about up-front (again, in an ideal world). Assuming no lies have been told, Jonathan is right that the dealer hasn't done anything wrong, IMO. 

The real question is, did they lie or not? Only hearing one side of the story I'm in no place to judge, but it seems that their side of the story is pretty far-fetched. Either way, I hope you walk away from this satisfied. Nothing worse than having a new guitar (something that should bring you a lot of joy) leave a sour taste in your mouth. Best of luck.


----------



## Nakon14

Got mine today from The Axe Palace! I'm in love!


----------



## neurosis

Nakon14 said:


> Got mine today from The Axe Palace! I'm in love!



This is my favorite of them all. That disco silver burst gets me every time. 

Congrats!


----------



## noobstix

Can you do a model with all the finishes together. pls.


----------



## HighGain510

DAT SILVERBURST DOE....  Looks so damn good!!!


----------



## Guitarrags

Tell me there will be a blueburst!!!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

That silverburst looks fantastic. Pretty good pictures too! Looks to be reproduced accurately. 

A great but simple custom shop tweak would be a heavily figured birdseye neck, perhaps roasted/baked/whatever else Jackson calls it if they offer it. Looks awesome as is, though!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Roasted necks are great, but my HT6 is just as stable as my other guitars with Roasted necks. But these would probably be way more expensive with a figured roasted neck lol.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Jonathan20022 said:


> Roasted necks are great, but my HT6 is just as stable as my other guitars with Roasted necks. But these would probably be way more expensive with a figured roasted neck lol.



Kinda the point, haha. I think the jury is still out on whether roasted necks are actually more stable or not. It'd just be a purely aesthetic upgrade. 

Only problem with the plan is that waiting several years just to get what is essentially a base model guitar with one upgraded feature is pretty silly. It'd be cool if Jackson could accommodate small requests like that (with the associated price increase, obviously) with a relatively quick turnaround time, but it'll never happen for fairly obvious reasons--chief among them, the frowned upon practice of slotting "easier" custom work ahead of jobs that were paid for first.


----------



## HighGain510

Sermo Lupi said:


> Kinda the point, haha. I think the jury is still out on whether roasted necks are actually more stable or not. It'd just be a purely aesthetic upgrade.
> 
> Only problem with the plan is that waiting several years just to get what is essentially a base model guitar with one upgraded feature is pretty silly. It'd be cool if Jackson could accommodate small requests like that (with the associated price increase, obviously) with a relatively quick turnaround time, but it'll never happen for fairly obvious reasons--chief among them, the frowned upon practice of slotting "easier" custom work ahead of jobs that were paid for first.



Changes, small or otherwise, to a production model by default make it a custom shop model, which puts it into the associated build queue. Large companies like FMIC don't want to get into the business of doing "one-off" production guitars like you're asking as there is little benefit to them but a LOT of extra headache dealing with requests, customer returns, things that could go wrong with botched custom specs, etc. They'll do what you're asking, but you'll be paying custom shop prices and waiting in the (forever) queue.  No shortcut to the Jackson CS unless you're an endorsee.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

HighGain510 said:


> Changes, small or otherwise, to a production model by default make it a custom shop model, which puts it into the associated build queue. Large companies like FMIC don't want to get into the business of doing "one-off" production guitars like you're asking as there is little benefit to them but a LOT of extra headache dealing with requests, customer returns, things that could go wrong with botched custom specs, etc. They'll do what you're asking, but you'll be paying custom shop prices and waiting in the (forever) queue.  No shortcut to the Jackson CS unless you're an endorsee.



Not really sure where I stated anything that was contrary to what you just posted? In both my first and second comments, I mentioned that any altered specifications would make the guitar a custom shop instrument, and this bit here: 



> They'll do what you're asking, but you'll be paying custom shop prices and waiting in the (forever) queue.



Is essentially what I already said in my second post: 



> Only problem with the plan is that waiting several years just to get what is essentially a base model guitar with one upgraded feature is pretty silly.



I.E. I know that Jackson CS will do just about anything the customer wants, but any alterations (regardless of scope) are care of the custom shop, which has an insanely long queue. And whilst the price increase is one thing, it's the waiting that sucks if you're just asking for a small tweak to the specs. So that's basically all I was getting at with my post: it'd just be cool if there were a smaller, semi-custom shop with quicker turnaround times for orders with rather restricted spec alterations. But yeah, as you noted, it'll never happen. Too many headaches for Jackson and Co., and ostensibly too many restrictions on orders to make it an attractive option to very many people. This is just one of those "in an ideal world, wouldn't it be cool if..." posts (which, to some, means: absolutely worthless )

Either way, fantastic guitar. Says a lot about the base model specs if people (and I'm not the first one, FWIW) keep saying it'd only take a tweak to one or two features to make it an ideal instrument for them.


----------



## narad

What you're describing is essentially the Jackson Custom Select. Would be great to see this body style wind up under their scope.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Just got this in from Axe Palace the other day. I love it!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

narad said:


> What you're describing is essentially the Jackson Custom Select. Would be great to see this body style wind up under their scope.



Had no idea.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spicypickles

HeadofaHessian said:


> Just got this in from Axe Palace the other day. I love it!


Looks like it's missing a tuning peg!! Hurry send it back!!


----------



## kentheterrible

Jeebus man, been waiting on my Laguna HT7 for 3wks. I have learned that I have almost no patience.


----------



## senate

kentheterrible said:


> Jeebus man, been waiting on my Laguna HT7 for 3wks. I have learned that I have almost no patience.



Try waiting a bit over 6 months with no ETA in sight. Can't wait to finally get my hands on it!


----------



## kentheterrible

senate said:


> Try waiting a bit over 6 months with no ETA in sight. Can't wait to finally get my hands on it!



Perspective does help. Good luck.


----------



## Desolate1

Just found out that my HT7 is not going to be here until mid October. This wait is killing me.


----------



## Guitarrags

Hey Misha,

Will there be any new colors for '16?


----------



## kentheterrible

Yeah, GC keeps telling me this Friday but I had one random online chat person quote November. If that's the case, I'm just going to buy a motorcycle. Because that's the reasonable thing to do. 

[=Desolate1;4445841]Just found out that my HT7 is not going to be here until mid October. This wait is killing me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## xzacx

I could be wrong, but I've had a lot of G&G cases over the years, and while the Misha case looks like a G&G, it sure doesn't feel like one. That's actually pretty much my only disappointment with my HT6, is that the case feels cheap to me, despite looking cool.


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Actually IIRC these are custom G&G cases and they have been having problems delivering custom small batches (which these are at this point) on time for years, so that is very possibly not a lie.
> 
> That said nothing wrong with you asking for your deposit back if you don't want to wait



I don't think they're G&G cases for these guys, both of mine came with stickers on the case that said "Made in China".  To be honest, from a few feet away they look sweet but the materials are definitely not as sturdy as the G&G cases I have here.  I hate to say it feels cheap, but it kinda does.


----------



## Jlang

xzacx said:


> I could be wrong, but I've had a lot of G&G cases over the years, and while the Misha case looks like a G&G, it sure doesn't feel like one. That's actually pretty much my only disappointment with my HT6, is that the case feels cheap to me, despite looking cool.





HighGain510 said:


> I don't think they're G&G cases for these guys, both of mine came with stickers on the case that said "Made in China".  To be honest, from a few feet away they look sweet but the materials are definitely not as sturdy as the G&G cases I have here.  I hate to say it feels cheap, but it kinda does.



Bummer


----------



## technomancer

xzacx said:


> I could be wrong, but I've had a lot of G&G cases over the years, and while the Misha case looks like a G&G, it sure doesn't feel like one. That's actually pretty much my only disappointment with my HT6, is that the case feels cheap to me, despite looking cool.





HighGain510 said:


> I don't think they're G&G cases for these guys, both of mine came with stickers on the case that said "Made in China".  To be honest, from a few feet away they look sweet but the materials are definitely not as sturdy as the G&G cases I have here.  I hate to say it feels cheap, but it kinda does.



Well scratch that then


----------



## noob_pwn

HighGain510 said:


> Changes, small or otherwise, to a production model by default make it a custom shop model, which puts it into the associated build queue. Large companies like FMIC don't want to get into the business of doing "one-off" production guitars like you're asking as there is little benefit to them but a LOT of extra headache dealing with requests, customer returns, things that could go wrong with botched custom specs, etc. They'll do what you're asking, but you'll be paying custom shop prices and waiting in the (forever) queue.  No shortcut to the Jackson CS unless you're an endorsee.



It's possible they would do it as a custom select, if they could agree on which changes would require a master builder and which would not, and if they were ok with doing a custom select order for a sig.


----------



## HighGain510

noob_pwn said:


> It's possible they would do it as a custom select, if they could agree on which changes would require a master builder and which would not, and if they were ok with doing a custom select order for a sig.



Yes, "possible", but as of today that is not an option. Hence what I said previously is still the case.


----------



## Yeah_man

I dont know. 

I really dont know.

I mean i like periphery and all, but everyone having a sig model and all that jazz.

I would buy a guitar if I wanted to, and Im sure thats what Jackson/ PRS/ Ibanez is hoping on that these guys are in their element right now.

There are fanboys, and there are legit dudes who love the specs and the look etc.


Either way, these things are there to play and have fun.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

TRAUMATIC FLASHBACK: G&G case issues.... sounds like one of ten thousand excuses from BRJ.

GOOD thing that is not the case, pardon the pun, because this is Jackson.


----------



## Jonathan20022

But these aren't G&G 

Also I haven't looked at my case since I got it, it's in storage but it felt pretty sturdy. I usually hate most G&G cases unless they're from Suhr because those actually keep the guitar still in the case. I abhor the cases that come with BFR JPs because it's not as secure as the molded case that the Standards/Majesties come in.

Sucks that people are still waiting, I honestly think mine was worth the wait but I don't blame people who have been waiting all year dipping.


----------



## VicMassacre

gabsonuro said:


> well, now his response is "the guitar is currently in processing for shipment with fender and should be on the way to us shortly"
> 
> i am going to call the fender jackson sales number tomorrow and see if this matches up to what they have in their system



I'm also in Ontario, ordered from L&M on Jan 30th and am getting the same runaround. Let us know what they say.


----------



## bnzboy

VicMassacre said:


> I'm also in Ontario, ordered from L&M on Jan 30th and am getting the same runaround. Let us know what they say.



From my experience with L&M, I would not fully trust their quote/date estimation. I love their service but some reps have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## VicMassacre

bnzboy said:


> From my experience with L&M, I would not fully trust their quote/date estimation. I love their service but some reps have no clue what they are talking about.



I feel that the Fender rep is giving the false info vs the store. My story is seeming similar aside from ordering back in Jan. Last update from Fender to L&M was that my order was to be completed in August and shipped to store no later than mid-September Now L&M cant seem to give an answer.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> But these aren't G&G
> 
> Also I haven't looked at my case since I got it, it's in storage but it felt pretty sturdy. I usually hate most G&G cases unless they're from Suhr because those actually keep the guitar still in the case. I abhor the cases that come with BFR JPs because it's not as secure as the molded case that the Standards/Majesties come in.
> 
> Sucks that people are still waiting, I honestly think mine was worth the wait but I don't blame people who have been waiting all year dipping.



Yeah I mean honestly as far as doing what a case SHOULD do (protect the instrument during travel, keep a decent seal so humidity and hot/cold air don't have as much direct contact with the guitar, etc.), few cases are better than the ABS plastic outside/form-fitted interior cases like the Ibanez prestige and EBMM JP cases. I'd take one of those any day, hands down.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I mean honestly as far as doing what a case SHOULD do (protect the instrument during travel, keep a decent seal so humidity and hot/cold air don't have as much direct contact with the guitar, etc.), few cases are better than the ABS plastic outside/form-fitted interior cases like the Ibanez prestige and EBMM JP cases. I'd take one of those any day, hands down.



Thing is properly done G&G cases SHOULD fit the guitar and keep it completely immobile... if they don't then the company that ordered them either screwed up or is cutting corners and using the same case for multiple slightly different bodies


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Thing is properly done G&G cases SHOULD fit the guitar and keep it completely immobile... if they don't then the company that ordered them either screwed up or is cutting corners and using the same case for multiple slightly different bodies



True, but not all folks order form-fitted cases from G&G too.   Bogglrs my mind why you wouldn't if you're going to wait all that time for custom cases, but not everyone using them seems to send them a template with the exact outline. My guess is you're right and they cut corners by not going form-fit, just the generic square outline that will "fit most strat-shaped guitars" or whatever.


----------



## VicMassacre

gabsonuro said:


> i called fender and they say its unlikely the guitar will come in within the next couple weeks, but to be sure the guy said he will talk to the jackson production manager to get a more specific eta and get back to me today
> 
> at this point, i think the canadian rep for jackson (not sure if everyone in canada has the same rep) is full of .... and just spreading lies to keep people at bay.
> 
> at any case, if the wait is any longer than one more week, i am demanding my money back and if they refuse i will take them to small claims court



New update. Apparently it's in transit. Eta 12 days if it doesn't get stuck in customs.


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> True, but not all folks order form-fitted cases from G&G too.   Bogglrs my mind why you wouldn't if you're going to wait all that time for custom cases, but not everyone using them seems to send them a template with the exact outline. My guess is you're right and they cut corners by not going form-fit, just the generic square outline that will "fit most strat-shaped guitars" or whatever.



Both of my Broderick Cases (the Original Red and Black, and the ABS) are both form fitted to the guitar. The case for the Misha has a good inch of play at the top horn if the butt is all the way back. I would never take the HT7 out of the house in that case, most likely i will get a high quality GigBag for it.


----------



## Desolate1

Rich5150 said:


> Both of my Broderick Cases (the Original Red and Black, and the ABS) are both form fitted to the guitar. The case for the Misha has a good inch of play at the top horn if the butt is all the way back. I would never take the HT7 out of the house in that case, most likely i will get a high quality GigBag for it.



That is really disappointing to hear. You would think on a $3K guitar they could give you a decent case. On the day I ordered mine from Sweetwater they received one with a snapped neck, now hearing this it does not surprise me. Hopefully mine makes it to me in one piece when it finally shows up.


----------



## xzacx

^They actually ship with a bunch of extra packing material inside the case, but a better case could have negated the need for that. The regular SKB cases Jackson uses are so much better. I guess they don't have the signature details that this one does. but since I'm not a fan anyway, I would have much preferred just having a nicer case.


----------



## kentheterrible

I'm supposed to be received my HT7 later this week. Shipping to me on the 30th. We'll see, I've had different people quote different ETAs so I'm not holding my breath. Trying to curb my enthusiasm. If this thing shows up with a weak quilt top, it's going backhand I'll find a Silverburst or a Blue Frost. 

On the case subject, anyone on here used the Mono vertigo case with these or any other nice guitar without having a panic attack?


----------



## Passtheapathy

After a month and a half of waiting for my laguna burst HT6 from Sweetwater, I found a shop in Texas that had it in stock. I bought it from them without canceling my Sweetwater order to make sure it was in perfect condition (so I have the Sweetwater order to fall back on).

Good thing I did that. I received the HT6 last night and was so incredibly excited. It had a fantastic top, and played like a dream. However, I play with a Digitech RP360 in front of my amp and I have a noise gate activated. When I bypassed the RP360 to tune through my amp, I noticed a lot of excess hum and feedback when I wasn't touching the strings. I spent most of the night and a lot of today trying to figure out why. I even took it to GC and had a tech look at it. He thought the electronics were set up perfectly and we couldn't perfectly replicate the problem in-store.

Well, upon more research, it does appear the wiring/electronics/grounding is off in the guitar. The buzzing and hum only goes away when I'm touching a metal part of the guitar or my pedals. None of my other guitars have this issue, even my KM7 which also has passive pickups (my only other guitar with passives). This rules out the amp, my power source, cords, etc. Unfortunately. 

Pretty disappointing to receive a guitar I love so much only to have it have an issue like this. Luckily, I'm still first in line to get this exact guitar from Sweetwater which will actually have a warranty on it through Jackson and them. Buying from an independent shop that isn't an authorized Jackson dealer leaves me with pretty much no warranty options.

I already packed it up and will send it back tomorrow and continue waiting for my Sweetwater order. Just a heads up about one of these guitars having a QC issue. (Unless I'm crazy and this is something normal)


----------



## Desolate1

Passtheapathy said:


> After a month and a half of waiting for my laguna burst HT6 from Sweetwater, I found a shop in Texas that had it in stock. I bought it from them without canceling my Sweetwater order to make sure it was in perfect condition (so I have the Sweetwater order to fall back on).
> 
> Good thing I did that. I received the HT6 last night and was so incredibly excited. It had a fantastic top, and played like a dream. However, I play with a Digitech RP360 in front of my amp and I have a noise gate activated. When I bypassed the RP360 to tune through my amp, I noticed a lot of excess hum and feedback when I wasn't touching the strings. I spent most of the night and a lot of today trying to figure out why. I even took it to GC and had a tech look at it. He thought the electronics were set up perfectly and we couldn't perfectly replicate the problem in-store.
> 
> Well, upon more research, it does appear the wiring/electronics/grounding is off in the guitar. The buzzing and hum only goes away when I'm touching a metal part of the guitar or my pedals. None of my other guitars have this issue, even my KM7 which also has passive pickups (my only other guitar with passives). This rules out the amp, my power source, cords, etc. Unfortunately.
> 
> Pretty disappointing to receive a guitar I love so much only to have it have an issue like this. Luckily, I'm still first in line to get this exact guitar from Sweetwater which will actually have a warranty on it through Jackson and them. Buying from an independent shop that isn't an authorized Jackson dealer leaves me with pretty much no warranty options.
> 
> I already packed it up and will send it back tomorrow and continue waiting for my Sweetwater order. Just a heads up about one of these guitars having a QC issue. (Unless I'm crazy and this is something normal)



Sounds like an easy fix to me, probably just a broken solder joint on the ground wire going to the bridge. From my experience with techs at GC I would not trust them to try and diagnose and fix even a simple issue like this. If you have a multimeter just check the continuity from the back of one of the pots to the bridge. If you find that is is open just fix the problem yourself or if you are not comfortable with a solder iron take it to a competent tech to have it fixed. It would be a shame to return a good guitar for something so easy to fix.


----------



## nicktao

^ agreed. If you really dig that guitar, I'd keep it and fix the issue.


----------



## Andromalia

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I mean honestly as far as doing what a case SHOULD do (protect the instrument during travel, keep a decent seal so humidity and hot/cold air don't have as much direct contact with the guitar, etc.), few cases are better than the ABS plastic outside/form-fitted interior cases like the Ibanez prestige and EBMM JP cases. I'd take one of those any day, hands down.



If I'm not mistaken the EBMM cases are SKBs, and Jackson also use the same
Those ones: 
https://images.static-thomann.de/pics/prod/224865.jpg

I like them better than the prestige Ibanez cases because their locks are sturdier.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Passtheapathy said:


> After a month and a half of waiting for my laguna burst HT6 from Sweetwater, I found a shop in Texas that had it in stock. I bought it from them without canceling my Sweetwater order to make sure it was in perfect condition (so I have the Sweetwater order to fall back on).
> 
> Good thing I did that. I received the HT6 last night and was so incredibly excited. It had a fantastic top, and played like a dream. However, I play with a Digitech RP360 in front of my amp and I have a noise gate activated. When I bypassed the RP360 to tune through my amp, I noticed a lot of excess hum and feedback when I wasn't touching the strings. I spent most of the night and a lot of today trying to figure out why. I even took it to GC and had a tech look at it. He thought the electronics were set up perfectly and we couldn't perfectly replicate the problem in-store.
> 
> Well, upon more research, it does appear the wiring/electronics/grounding is off in the guitar. The buzzing and hum only goes away when I'm touching a metal part of the guitar or my pedals. None of my other guitars have this issue, even my KM7 which also has passive pickups (my only other guitar with passives). This rules out the amp, my power source, cords, etc. Unfortunately.
> 
> Pretty disappointing to receive a guitar I love so much only to have it have an issue like this. Luckily, I'm still first in line to get this exact guitar from Sweetwater which will actually have a warranty on it through Jackson and them. Buying from an independent shop that isn't an authorized Jackson dealer leaves me with pretty much no warranty options.
> 
> I already packed it up and will send it back tomorrow and continue waiting for my Sweetwater order. Just a heads up about one of these guitars having a QC issue. (Unless I'm crazy and this is something normal)



Don't return it for something so simple. Take it to a competent tech(not guitar center). It is likely a cold solder joint or a wire came loose somewhere. Issues like that aren't always QC anyway. Things can move around in shipping.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Fix it, if you got a great top then you should hold onto it as long as the problem isn't structural and affects playability/stability.


----------



## Passtheapathy

You guys are inspiring me. I have zero experience with this kind of stuff so I'm holding off on returning it and I called a guitar tech in my area today. Hope to get a call back so I can get this sorted out! 

It is still a little nerve wracking knowing I have no warranty on this guitar since it's not purchased through an authorized Jackson dealer. Normally I don't care, but this guitar is so expensive that I do in this case!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Technically so, but I doubt Jackson would leave you hanging if you shot them a message. A brand new guitar shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Vede

I've been planning to get an HT6 since they were first announced. I'm extremely particular about tops, so I was more than happy to wait until I found one that I really liked. Saw this one last week and pulled the trigger. 

Love it. Feels, sounds, and looks superb. I've always been a fan of this headstock (I have a few Chris Brodericks), and I think it goes perfectly with this body shape.

No official NGD for this one, but I figured folks in this thread would be interested to see it. Dealer photos followed by a couple of my own.

As people have been discussing, and as you'll see in the photos, the case hasn't been custom molded to fit this guitar, which is a bummer. Instead, they put some extra foam in the case to keep it snug, which it does. I'm guessing they did this in the interest of getting the guitars out to market faster, didn't want to hold up shipments for additional case customizations.

Without further ado...


----------



## bulb

Vede said:


> I've been planning to get an HT6 since they were first announced. I'm extremely particular about tops, so I was more than happy to wait until I found one that I really liked. Saw this one last week and pulled the trigger.
> 
> Love it. Feels, sounds, and looks superb. I've always been a fan of this headstock (I have a few Chris Brodericks), and I think it goes perfectly with this body shape.
> 
> No official NGD for this one, but I figured folks in this thread would be interested to see it. Dealer photos followed by a couple of my own.
> 
> As people have been discussing, and as you'll see in the photos, the case hasn't been custom molded to fit this guitar, which is a bummer. Instead, they put some extra foam in the case to keep it snug, which it does. I'm guessing they did this in the interest of getting the guitars out to market faster, didn't want to hold up shipments for additional case customizations.
> 
> Without further ado...



Gorgeous!! Hope you love it!


----------



## Vede

bulb said:


> Gorgeous!! Hope you love it!



Thanks, Misha. I do! It's a fantastic player and the quilt on this one reminds me of some of the early "pretty shots" you took of yours before the line was announced. I think that's what appealed to me about this one.

I'm a product of 80's/90's metal, so I put on some 10s and tuned up to E standard, and your pickups work surprisingly well for that, too.

Great work designing this thing! 

*Regarding the cases*: Chris Broderick had a new shape, too, and yet his guitars shipped with a fitted case. Yours will be getting the same treatment soon, I hope?


----------



## katsumura78

That looks great, HNGD!


----------



## VicMassacre

Hello.


----------



## Vede

VicMassacre said:


> Hello.



Beautiful!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VicMassacre said:


> Hello.



Seriously, probably my favorite trans models yet.


----------



## toiletstand

*heart eyes emoji*
damn thats beautiful


----------



## knet370

good lord that top!


----------



## Bigredjm15

Recently recorded this with the HT7 Laguna burst, NG2 bass and superior drummer if anyone is interested in hearing it. It's not perfect by any means.
https://soundcloud.com/jonathan-munn-1/jota


----------



## kuma

VicMassacre said:


> Hello.



That's exceptional.


----------



## VicMassacre

Thanks guys. I'm really happy with it. Anyone else have random sticky adhesive spots on the body or neck when they got it? They rub off with a damp cloth leaving no marks. Really hope the inspector didn't get to happy with it before boxing it up.


----------



## Spicypickles

That's probably what it was, stray nut shots over a completely orgasmic guitar. Yours has a fantastic top!


----------



## HighGain510

VicMassacre said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really happy with it. Anyone else have random sticky adhesive spots on the body or neck when they got it? They rub off with a damp cloth leaving no marks. Really hope the inspector didn't get to happy with it before boxing it up.



I mean... come on, man... You saw that top!  Still loving my Bulb 6 and 7, so much so that I might be selling off some stuff to buy another 6'er for a different tuning!  I *really* love the HT6 (I'm still more of a 6'er guy honestly).


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> I mean... come on, man... You saw that top!  Still loving my Bulb 6 and 7, so much so that I might be selling off some stuff to buy another 6'er for a different tuning!  I *really* love the HT6 (I'm still more of a 6'er guy honestly).



Damn, I'm so happy you like it so much haha.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> Damn, I'm so happy you like it so much haha.



Thanks for working with Jackson on the model, bro! It took a while to come to market but I personally think it was worth the wait. The guitars are just so awesome!


----------



## VicMassacre

HighGain510 said:


> I mean... come on, man... You saw that top!  Still loving my Bulb 6 and 7, so much so that I might be selling off some stuff to buy another 6'er for a different tuning!  I *really* love the HT6 (I'm still more of a 6'er guy honestly).



But seriously, you have two of them. Anything weird?


----------



## HighGain510

VicMassacre said:


> But seriously, you have two of them. Anything weird?



Nope!


----------



## Vede

HighGain510 said:


> Nope!



Like you, I'm also considering another HT6. 

Mine has a certain "stiffness" (for lack of a better word) in the neck that I really like, and that I haven't felt in exactly the same way with other guitars. And the whole instrument resonates like mad, possibly as a result. (I realize "stiff" isn't generally a positive descriptor, but in this instance I really dig it. Some of my USA PRSi have what I'd consider to be stiff necks, too, and I don't like it as much on those guitars.)

Does that make any sense at all? Do your two HT's feel the same way? I have mine strung up with 10s in E standard, but I'd swear it feels like I've got 11s on it. And, again, ordinarily I wouldn't like that _at all_, but there's something else at work in these Jacksons, I think, that makes it kind of awesome.


----------



## A-Branger

Hey Misha just bought my ticket to see you guys on the 22nd in Brisbane



Im expecting to see lots and lots of beautiful guitars 


by any change any of you guys doing a guitar clinic/demo?


----------



## HighGain510

Vede said:


> Like you, I'm also considering another HT6.
> 
> Mine has a certain "stiffness" (for lack of a better word) in the neck that I really like, and that I haven't felt in exactly the same way with other guitars. And the whole instrument resonates like mad, possibly as a result. (I realize "stiff" isn't generally a positive descriptor, but in this instance I really dig it. Some of my USA PRSi have what I'd consider to be stiff necks, too, and I don't like it as much on those guitars.)
> 
> Does that make any sense at all? Do your two HT's feel the same way? I have mine strung up with 10s in E standard, but I'd swear it feels like I've got 11s on it. And, again, ordinarily I wouldn't like that _at all_, but there's something else at work in these Jacksons, I think, that makes it kind of awesome.



I kinda get what you're saying, just not sure stiff is the word I'd use to describe it.  Mine feel quite solid, I have guitars of varying weights and these two alder ones I have are right in the middle but they just FEEL solid. I love it.  Conversely, my Strandbergs feel hollow, but I love that too... totally different feel (both in terms of weight and tone) and they both have their places and uses IMHO. 

I did pull the trigger on mine, put my deposit down and now I'm in the process of raising funds to pay her off! As I said before, if they offered the silverburst sparkle in the alder body/maple top combo, I would have made it my first purchase!  After playing Ryan's basswood HT7, I knew an HT6 in silverburst sparkle would be coming home eventually...  Here is my incoming baby! 


























Stoked!  I'm going to wait and see how I dig the Juggernaut 6'ers in basswood, if I don't love them I'm thinking I might grab another set of the SD CS Alpha/Omega pickups as honestly my PRS Holcomb is STILL one of my favorite guitars (both tonally and aesthetically) so I'm curious how those pickups would sound in some basswood!


----------



## kentheterrible

Good lord son.


----------



## xzacx

Vede said:


> Like you, I'm also considering another HT6.
> 
> Mine has a certain "stiffness" (for lack of a better word) in the neck that I really like, and that I haven't felt in exactly the same way with other guitars. And the whole instrument resonates like mad, possibly as a result. (I realize "stiff" isn't generally a positive descriptor, but in this instance I really dig it. Some of my USA PRSi have what I'd consider to be stiff necks, too, and I don't like it as much on those guitars.)
> 
> Does that make any sense at all? Do your two HT's feel the same way? I have mine strung up with 10s in E standard, but I'd swear it feels like I've got 11s on it. And, again, ordinarily I wouldn't like that _at all_, but there's something else at work in these Jacksons, I think, that makes it kind of awesome.



Add me to this list. I'm really close to going ahead and buying a second thanks to liking my first so much. I'd like to keep one in E standard and the other in C# standard. I'm thinking I'll swap the pickups out on the one I keep in E for something more vintage too. 

That "stiffness" you mention is exactly what I like so much about it, and what I haven't been able to verbalize when I tell people why it's so great. I'm also sold for life now on 20" boards. It's crazy to me that I'm contemplating buying a second version of a model I had no interest in based on not being a fan of its signature connection, but a great guitar is a great guitar.


----------



## bulb

Wow, I am so flattered and happy to see some of you guys enjoying the guitar so much that you have or are considering multiple ones!


HighGain: I actually only have two actual non prototype Jackson Juggernauts, so when you get that Silverburst you will technically have more than I do haha.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> Wow, I am so flattered and happy to see some of you guys enjoying the guitar so much that you have or are considering multiple ones!
> 
> 
> HighGain: I actually only have two actual non prototype Jackson Juggernauts, so when you get that Silverburst you will technically have more than I do haha.



Haha that's pretty funny actually!  If only I were getting the hookup on these suckers, they're not cheap!  Killer instruments for the cash, I could be happy with one but since I'm fortunate enough to swing 3, I'm happy to do so!


----------



## VicMassacre

bulb said:


> Wow, I am so flattered and happy to see some of you guys enjoying the guitar so much that you have or are considering multiple ones!
> 
> 
> HighGain: I actually only have two actual non prototype Jackson Juggernauts, so when you get that Silverburst you will technically have more than I do haha.



Hey Misha,

Are the carves on your prototypes slightly tighter than the production lines? Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## jephjacques

Don't know what it is about these guitars but mine sustain for DAYS. I like my HT6 so much I'm...actually playing 6-strings again


----------



## Vede

jephjacques said:


> Don't know what it is about these guitars but mine sustain for DAYS. I like my HT6 so much I'm...actually playing 6-strings again



Great sustain on mine, too.

Do these have regular ol' truss rods or carbon-fiber-reenforced? Wondering if something like that might be coming into play here, in terms of the "pleasing stiffness" (HEY-OH!), resonance, and sustain.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Finally ordered another laguna burst HT6 from CMC Guitars (an actual authorized Jackson dealer!). Here's hoping it'll be perfect when it gets here! 

Still not a peep from Sweetwater after two "expected ship dates" came and went. Jeez!


----------



## Desolate1

Passtheapathy said:


> Finally ordered another laguna burst HT6 from CMC Guitars (an actual authorized Jackson dealer!). Here's hoping it'll be perfect when it gets here!
> 
> Still not a peep from Sweetwater after two "expected ship dates" came and went. Jeez!



I'm on my third expected ship date from them with still no guitar.


----------



## kentheterrible

I think I'm at 5 missed dates from GC. :/


----------



## Desolate1

Got a call from Sweetwater today, my guitar never shipped from Jackson and the earliest I could possibly see it would be the end of November. I canceled my order, I am not waiting three months for a production guitar.


----------



## Hourglass1117

Hey guys, just got this in this weekend from user AllThingsPeriphery. 

Proper NGD to come soon, but what I can say right now is that this will probably be one of the last 7 strings I buy in a while. It does everything I need it to.






Full album here:
https://imgur.com/a/IQwtw


----------



## feraledge

^


----------



## Spicypickles

MMmmmmmmmm classy.


----------



## Humbuck

Hands down my favorite finish and version of this guitar. Happy ngd.


----------



## tallikaz

Looks amazing that top, congas!


----------



## HotKarl

That is one gorgeous piece of maple.


----------



## darkpheonix

What an awesome guitar and very close to the specs I would have asked for with a CS, the only thing I "dislike" is the neck being blot-on but that's me being picky...and I just love neck-trhough.
Thinking about getting an HT6 Laguna Burst but it's still hard to find in Europe and some stores make it expensive as hell making it cheaper to import and pay shipping and taxes.
So yeah, not sure where I might get it.


----------



## Rich5150

Recorded a little clip with the HT7, trying to tighten up my double tracking. each track panned hard left & right respectively. Not the most interesting thing going either lol





https://soundcloud.com/rich5150/juggernaut-ht7


----------



## TheBigGroove

Just ordered a silverburst sparkle ht6. Now the long week of waiting.


----------



## kentheterrible

After asking GC for updates for weeks, I finally got the to call Jackson and track down my Laguna HT7. Good news, my guitar is in their shipping department now so I should have mine by the end of next week. I was about to cancel and just pick up something else. Hope this thing ends up with a really nice top on it when it shows up!

I do still have a Majesty to compare with the Juggernaut when it does show up but that's another story for another time.


----------



## Jonathan20022

As a huge and I mean HUGE EBMM fan, and a pervious owner of two Majesties. The Juggernaut blows the majesty out of the water in my opinion, at least mine does. It really does feel above and beyond like one of the nicest guitars you could lay your hands on. But that's partially because I believe gloss feels nicer than most satins.


----------



## TheBigGroove

Jonathan20022 said:


> As a huge and I mean HUGE EBMM fan, and a pervious owner of two Majesties. The Juggernaut blows the majesty out of the water in my opinion, at least mine does. It really does feel above and beyond like one of the nicest guitars you could lay your hands on. But that's partially because I believe gloss feels nicer than most satins.



Damn...this has me even more stoked that I pulled the trigger on this. Been wanting a basswood bodied, bolt-on Jackson ever since Mish first got that custom dinky 7-string when he was recording Periphery 2.


----------



## A-Branger

I got to see them live yesterday... awesome gig!

he opened using the silverburst sparkle 7 bulb

duuuude that guitar sparkles like crazy!!!!


----------



## Passtheapathy

Desolate1 said:


> Got a call from Sweetwater today, my guitar never shipped from Jackson and the earliest I could possibly see it would be the end of November. I canceled my order, I am not waiting three months for a production guitar.



Man. I have mine coming in from CMC Guitars tomorrow. But I got a call from Sweetwater saying mine should ship from them next week. I wish there was a way I could transfer the sale to you.


----------



## TheBigGroove

Passtheapathy said:


> Man. I have mine coming in from CMC Guitars tomorrow. But I got a call from Sweetwater saying mine should ship from them next week. I wish there was a way I could transfer the sale to you.



I got mine from CMC guitars as well. Steve is the ..... Answered every email within an hour. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Desolate1

Passtheapathy said:


> Man. I have mine coming in from CMC Guitars tomorrow. But I got a call from Sweetwater saying mine should ship from them next week. I wish there was a way I could transfer the sale to you.



I had a 7 on order anyway. I just picked up a KM-7 that showed up yesterday. Great guitar and I have an extra $2500 in my pocket to boot. I may pick up one of these used down the road. There seems to be quite a few of them showing up used already and I bet there will be alot more once the hype dies down and more of these are out there.


----------



## jephjacques

Jonathan20022 said:


> As a huge and I mean HUGE EBMM fan, and a pervious owner of two Majesties. The Juggernaut blows the majesty out of the water in my opinion, at least mine does. It really does feel above and beyond like one of the nicest guitars you could lay your hands on. But that's partially because I believe gloss feels nicer than most satins.



I've owned a few JPs and I'd say they're comparable in build quality. I prefer the Jugg since I don't have much use for a trem or piezo. I like the pickups in the Jackson better as well.


----------



## Hourglass1117

jephjacques said:


> I've owned a few JPs and I'd say they're comparable in build quality. I prefer the Jugg since I don't have much use for a trem or piezo. I like the pickups in the Jackson better as well.



I've owned a few JPs and played many more. Maybe I've had bad luck, but only a select few of those really had the "it factor". While all were nice playing and well constructed guitars, only a couple have this quality about them.

As I've grown older, I'm learning that you really need to play every single guitar before buying. Two guitars might be from the same line, but one can really shine and ring while the next one doesn't so much. It's this unquantifiable quality that makes me sound like some spiritual hippy when talking about it. But I've only ever kept guitars that have this characteristic.

Needless to say, I didn't keep many of those JPs until I boiled it down to a really solid JPX and JPX-7.

The Juggernaut HT7 has that quality for me. It will be staying in my inventory for quite a long time.

Now, on the other side of the argument, perhaps the Jackson I got happens to be a great one. There may just as well be "duds" like the EBMMs I've had. It's a bit cruel to call them "duds," because they were all well built guitars. But after this novel of a post, I think I made it clear what I mean here.


----------



## Desolate1

kentheterrible said:


> After asking GC for updates for weeks, I finally got the to call Jackson and track down my Laguna HT7. Good news, my guitar is in their shipping department now so I should have mine by the end of next week. I was about to cancel and just pick up something else. Hope this thing ends up with a really nice top on it when it shows up!
> 
> I do still have a Majesty to compare with the Juggernaut when it does show up but that's another story for another time.




Hope it works out for you but this is what I was told before I was told no HT-7's will be shipping until late November at the earliest. From what I was told they are just starting to build the next run of 7's, everything that has shipped in the past week where 6's.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Mine from CMC Guitars arrived with some annoying fret buzz issues. I've adjusted the truss rod and the string height through the hipshot, but it's not perfect (yet?). Ugh. Maybe the third time will be the charm and I'll return this and wait for a freshly built one from Sweetwater? Decisions, decisions.

Edit: looks like I may have fixed it with some more tweaking of the string height through the hipshot (which is surprisingly easy to adjust. Wow!). It seems to be playing pretty much perfectly now!


----------



## Rotten_Boy

So, after waiting two years for Misha to release these guitars to the public after he got his first one from the custom shop and drooling endlessly over pics of his two first Laguna Burst six strings I just had to order one for myself as soon as they were released. After waiting for more than eight months to get mine it finally showed up at 4sound in Malmö, Sweden two days ago. I was ecstatic! So I went down there yesterday to pick it up but as soon as I pulled the guitar out of the bag in the case my excitement turned into extreme disappointment! My HT6 Laguna Burst had THE weakest quilted maple I have ever seen! There was absolutely no wave pattern in the quilt to even talk about. If I hadn't known that it was a quilted maple top I probably wouldn't have been able to guess what kind of wood it was. That's how bad the quality of this top was. But it didn't end with that. All the frets were sharp, I mean ALL of them! I have a couple of cheap ass Ibanez guitars with way better fretwork then on the Juggernaut I received. Then the binding wasn't completely straight on the upper horn either. And last but not least the string height was surprisingly high. It's like they just rushed this ....er out without even giving it a proper setup. All in all it sure as hell didn't feel like I was holding a 3000&#8364; guitar, more like a 1000&#8364; guitar. A few of my cheap Ibanez guitars have a way more solid feel than this guitar. To make matters way worse I had to pay the full amount even before they placed the order for me and now they're telling that they don't give any refunds on orders like this. At best they could send it back and force them to build me a new one. But that would mean 6 more months of waiting, at least. 
The guitar I got was just so far from what I was expecting that I've gone from wanting this guitar more than anything to not want to have anything to do with it anymore. I don't think I've ever been so disappointed about anything before. I'm gonna fight 4sound until they give me my money back, don't care how they do it, I will have my money back. I cringe when I think about this guitar now :-(


----------



## ikarus

Rotten_Boy said:


> So, after waiting two years for Misha to release these guitars to the public after he got his first one from the custom shop and drooling endlessly over pics of his two first Laguna Burst six strings I just had to order one for myself as soon as they were released. After waiting for more than eight months to get mine it finally showed up at 4sound in Malmö, Sweden two days ago. I was ecstatic! So I went down there yesterday to pick it up but as soon as I pulled the guitar out of the bag in the case my excitement turned into extreme disappointment! My HT6 Laguna Burst had THE weakest quilted maple I have ever seen! There was absolutely no wave pattern in the quilt to even talk about. If I hadn't known that it was a quilted maple top I probably wouldn't have been able to guess what kind of wood it was. That's how bad the quality of this top was. But it didn't end with that. All the frets were sharp, I mean ALL of them! I have a couple of cheap ass Ibanez guitars with way better fretwork then on the Juggernaut I received. Then the binding wasn't completely straight on the upper horn either. And last but not least the string height was surprisingly high. It's like they just rushed this ....er out without even giving it a proper setup. All in all it sure as hell didn't feel like I was holding a 3000 guitar, more like a 1000 guitar. A few of my cheap Ibanez guitars have a way more solid feel than this guitar. To make matters way worse I had to pay the full amount even before they placed the order for me and now they're telling that they don't give any refunds on orders like this. At best they could send it back and force them to build me a new one. But that would mean 6 more months of waiting, at least.
> The guitar I got was just so far from what I was expecting that I've gone from wanting this guitar more than anything to not want to have anything to do with it anymore. I don't think I've ever been so disappointed about anything before. I'm gonna fight 4sound until they give me my money back, don't care how they do it, I will have my money back. I cringe when I think about this guitar now :-(



man, i feel really sorry for you. I hope you get your money back. 
Do you have any pics of the guitar?


----------



## Rotten_Boy

ikarus said:


> man, i feel really sorry for you. I hope you get your money back.
> Do you have any pics of the guitar?



No, unfortunately I never took any pictures of it. Quite frankly I was too shocked about the whole situation to even think about taking photos of it. I was too busy trying to come up with a solution to this ....ty situation


----------



## bulb

Rotten_Boy said:


> So, after waiting two years for Misha to release these guitars to the public after he got his first one from the custom shop and drooling endlessly over pics of his two first Laguna Burst six strings I just had to order one for myself as soon as they were released. After waiting for more than eight months to get mine it finally showed up at 4sound in Malmö, Sweden two days ago. I was ecstatic! So I went down there yesterday to pick it up but as soon as I pulled the guitar out of the bag in the case my excitement turned into extreme disappointment! My HT6 Laguna Burst had THE weakest quilted maple I have ever seen! There was absolutely no wave pattern in the quilt to even talk about. If I hadn't known that it was a quilted maple top I probably wouldn't have been able to guess what kind of wood it was. That's how bad the quality of this top was. But it didn't end with that. All the frets were sharp, I mean ALL of them! I have a couple of cheap ass Ibanez guitars with way better fretwork then on the Juggernaut I received. Then the binding wasn't completely straight on the upper horn either. And last but not least the string height was surprisingly high. It's like they just rushed this ....er out without even giving it a proper setup. All in all it sure as hell didn't feel like I was holding a 3000 guitar, more like a 1000 guitar. A few of my cheap Ibanez guitars have a way more solid feel than this guitar. To make matters way worse I had to pay the full amount even before they placed the order for me and now they're telling that they don't give any refunds on orders like this. At best they could send it back and force them to build me a new one. But that would mean 6 more months of waiting, at least.
> The guitar I got was just so far from what I was expecting that I've gone from wanting this guitar more than anything to not want to have anything to do with it anymore. I don't think I've ever been so disappointed about anything before. I'm gonna fight 4sound until they give me my money back, don't care how they do it, I will have my money back. I cringe when I think about this guitar now :-(



Please get in touch with Jackson directly about this, especially if there are things that are wrong with the guitar. They will help you with this, and do what they can to make it right.


----------



## Rotten_Boy

bulb said:


> Please get in touch with Jackson directly about this, especially if there are things that are wrong with the guitar. They will help you with this, and do what they can to make it right.



I've sent an email to Jackson now as well. We'll see how this turns out..


----------



## xzacx

Well, I loved my first Misha, but the bridge pickup had a nasty feedback problem. I ended up sending it back to get repaired, and was told the bridge pickup was bad, and that Jackson would be sending a new one. After over a month of waiting, I was missing it, and I'd been considering getting a second HT6 to keep in C# standard (since I wanted to use the original one in E standard). I decided I could justify having a second one more if it sounded as different as possible, and since I was still waiting on the pickup, I decided I'd do a swap for a set of Mules. And since since this is essentially a super Strat, I though an "ode to Charvel" was appropriate and went with double cream. 

I haven't had too much of a chance to play it yet, but I'm happy with the initial results. I think it's going to be perfect for what I wanted. The 2 and 4 positions sounded exceptionally nice. If I ended up keeping them in, that means I'll have a set of Juggernauts for sale soon if anyone is interested (whenever I finally get the new bridge from Jackson). Here's what it looks like, along with the pair together.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Those cream pickups look great in that.


----------



## Mattykoda

Sermo Lupi said:


> Those cream pickups look great in that.



Agreed!


----------



## its that guy

Damn, I just bought a jackson sl2h now I want a new 7 string. I can't decide between the matte frost or the laguna burst.


----------



## lewstherin006

its that guy said:


> Damn, I just bought a jackson sl2h now I want a new 7 string. I can't decide between the matte frost or the laguna burst.



matte frost.


----------



## Brodolio

its that guy said:


> Damn, I just bought a jackson sl2h now I want a new 7 string. I can't decide between the matte frost or the laguna burst.



laguna burst


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> Well, I loved my first Misha, but the bridge pickup had a nasty feedback problem. I ended up sending it back to get repaired, and was told the bridge pickup was bad, and that Jackson would be sending a new one. After over a month of waiting, I was missing it, and I'd been considering getting a second HT6 to keep in C# standard (since I wanted to use the original one in E standard). I decided I could justify having a second one more if it sounded as different as possible, and since I was still waiting on the pickup, I decided I'd do a swap for a set of Mules. And since since this is essentially a super Strat, I though an "ode to Charvel" was appropriate and went with double cream.
> 
> I haven't had too much of a chance to play it yet, but I'm happy with the initial results. I think it's going to be perfect for what I wanted. The 2 and 4 positions sounded exceptionally nice. If I ended up keeping them in, that means I'll have a set of Juggernauts for sale soon if anyone is interested (whenever I finally get the new bridge from Jackson). Here's what it looks like, along with the pair together.



wow that looks sick!!!


----------



## Passtheapathy

xzacx said:


> Well, I loved my first Misha, but the bridge pickup had a nasty feedback problem. I ended up sending it back to get repaired, and was told the bridge pickup was bad, and that Jackson would be sending a new one. After over a month of waiting, I was missing it, and I'd been considering getting a second HT6 to keep in C# standard (since I wanted to use the original one in E standard). I decided I could justify having a second one more if it sounded as different as possible, and since I was still waiting on the pickup, I decided I'd do a swap for a set of Mules. And since since this is essentially a super Strat, I though an "ode to Charvel" was appropriate and went with double cream.
> 
> I haven't had too much of a chance to play it yet, but I'm happy with the initial results. I think it's going to be perfect for what I wanted. The 2 and 4 positions sounded exceptionally nice. If I ended up keeping them in, that means I'll have a set of Juggernauts for sale soon if anyone is interested (whenever I finally get the new bridge from Jackson). Here's what it looks like, along with the pair together.



I'm wondering if the feedback thing is a consistent issues with these. I'm on my second HT6 and they both give off more feedback than any of my other guitars (even my KM7; also has passives). Of course, my amp is 10 years old and needs to be replaced...

How bad was the feedback you experienced? Unplayable?


----------



## xzacx

Passtheapathy said:


> I'm wondering if the feedback thing is a consistent issues with these. I'm on my second HT6 and they both give off more feedback than any of my other guitars (even my KM7; also has passives). Of course, my amp is 10 years old and needs to be replaced...
> 
> How bad was the feedback you experienced? Unplayable?



Yep - borderline unplayable. It was feeding back worse than a hollowbody at full volume, except it was at-home volume, whether I was playing, or even just muting the strings. They have both been noisy too - just plugged into the amp and not playing, there's more hiss than any of my other guitars. Even after the pickups swap I hear it in my first one. Maybe it's just a byproduct of the 5-way switch? I don't have anything else to compare to, but my single hum guitars and 3-way switch guitars are all pretty quiet. It sucks that Jackson is taking so long to send the replacement too - I'd like to sell it to help make up for the new pickups I bought. I'm happy I ended up doing it, and I think the sound is more my taste - but I probably wouldn't have even thought about it if I hadn't been without the guitar for well over a month waiting for a repair. 

I'm actually thinking about not keeping the matte black one in part because of that issue - don't want to have to deal with sending it back and waiting forever again. Plus I just don't like the feel as much as the first one. I think the matte looks cool, but I'm not into it so much to hold and play. It's perfect - in theory - for what I want, but it just doesn't have the magic that the first one does. I wish the silverburst was more like the Scott Ian models - I'd try one of those out, but it's too sparkly for me.


----------



## Passtheapathy

xzacx said:


> Yep - borderline unplayable. It was feeding back worse than a hollowbody at full volume, except it was at-home volume, whether I was playing, or even just muting the strings. They have both been noisy too - just plugged into the amp and not playing, there's more hiss than any of my other guitars. Even after the pickups swap I hear it in my first one. Maybe it's just a byproduct of the 5-way switch? I don't have anything else to compare to, but my single hum guitars and 3-way switch guitars are all pretty quiet. It sucks that Jackson is taking so long to send the replacement too - I'd like to sell it to help make up for the new pickups I bought. I'm happy I ended up doing it, and I think the sound is more my taste - but I probably wouldn't have even thought about it if I hadn't been without the guitar for well over a month waiting for a repair.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about not keeping the matte black one in part because of that issue - don't want to have to deal with sending it back and waiting forever again. Plus I just don't like the feel as much as the first one. I think the matte looks cool, but I'm not into it so much to hold and play. It's perfect - in theory - for what I want, but it just doesn't have the magic that the first one does. I wish the silverburst was more like the Scott Ian models - I'd try one of those out, but it's too sparkly for me.



Really interesting to hear someone encountering the same thing I am, in one way. Neither one has been unplayable, but I sent the first back mostly because the hiss was pretty prominent and would go away when I touched a metal surface on the guitar, leading me to believe something wasn't grounded correctly. 

My second one has exactly the same "issue", but I'm planning on keeping this one. Maybe it's not my amp after all, if you're experiencing the same thing.

So you're planning on not keeping the matte black one specifically because of this general hissing? Not the same unplayability you had on your amber tiger eye?


----------



## xzacx

^That's not the only reason, but a contributing factor. It's not nearly as bad - no actual feedback like the Amber Tiger Eye had - but still annoying. But that, combined with the fact that I just don't like the overall feel as much, has me unsure about it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I honestly wouldn't have shipped back a guitar over feedback issues unless it involved the pickups themselves being faulty. Grounding is a 15 second job with a soldering iron once you have your tools setup and the guitar cavity open.

Mine has been fine even under extremely high gain.


----------



## VicMassacre

Passtheapathy said:


> Really interesting to hear someone encountering the same thing I am, in one way. Neither one has been unplayable, but I sent the first back mostly because the hiss was pretty prominent and would go away when I touched a metal surface on the guitar, leading me to believe something wasn't grounded correctly.
> 
> My second one has exactly the same "issue", but I'm planning on keeping this one. Maybe it's not my amp after all, if you're experiencing the same thing.
> 
> So you're planning on not keeping the matte black one specifically because of this general hissing? Not the same unplayability you had on your amber tiger eye?



I also have that issue. I find my noise gate gets rid of it but having to use a gate on cleans is a bit annoying for me.

I'm not even sure where to begin looking on the 5-way for a cold solder or faulty ground.


----------



## TheBigGroove

Mine has zero feedback issues fellas


----------



## xzacx

Jonathan20022 said:


> I honestly wouldn't have shipped back a guitar over feedback issues unless it involved the pickups themselves being faulty. Grounding is a 15 second job with a soldering iron once you have your tools setup and the guitar cavity open.
> 
> Mine has been fine even under extremely high gain.



The first one did have a bad pickup. And like I said - that alone isn't the reason I'm returning the second one, but one of a few things I'm not into about it. Either way - for the price of these, I don't really want to do a repair job upon receipt, even if it's only 15 seconds.


----------



## TheBigGroove

xzacx said:


> for the price of these, I don't really want to do a repair job upon receipt, even if it's only 15 seconds.



valid point.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah I'm willing to look past that when getting a good top isn't as easy as it seems and the wait on these isn't exactly short so ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

But I mess with hardware as my day job, so what seems like a repair job to you seems like the equivalent of plugging an unplugged cable into it's slot to me


----------



## Passtheapathy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah I'm willing to look past that when getting a good top isn't as easy as it seems and the wait on these isn't exactly short so ¯\_(&#12484_/¯
> 
> But I mess with hardware as my day job, so what seems like a repair job to you seems like the equivalent of plugging an unplugged cable into it's slot to me



Man. Can I hire you to "repair" mine? I haven't a clue on how to do it myself and there aren't too many competent guitar techs in my area. The best one in my county has a week long turnaround and I have to drop it off at this sketchy shop for him to pick up!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Haha dude I would love to, I've actually rewired my friend's and student's guitars with newer potentiometers and higher quality parts or move stuff around (Volume/3 Way switch position swap)

My tech a few years back taught me so much before he moved away for his wife to start medical school again. He spent a day with me just showing me several things to maintain/repair and setup stuff. I hate it when people take a week to do very simple jobs that can take a few minutes.


----------



## katsumura78

Teach me lol! I haven't been able to find a tech I trust with my gear and I remember one shop holding my guitar for a month for a simple setup. Never again.


----------



## kentheterrible

Kinda lame to be talking about basic soldering issues on a $3k guitar. IMO


----------



## Spicypickles

While it is unfortunate, just shipping can cause some of those problems.


Although this seems to be happening pretty often with these....


----------



## adriangrizzly

Ordered mine yesterday &#8211; will arrive in a few days. I'm excited. Hope there will be no flaws.


----------



## ASoC

Passtheapathy said:


> Man. Can I hire you to "repair" mine? I haven't a clue on how to do it myself and there aren't too many competent guitar techs in my area. The best one in my county has a week long turnaround and I have to drop it off at this sketchy shop for him to pick up!



If you want, I can take a look at it. I do all my own guitar work as well and I'm in LA. That way you don't have to send your guitar to the other side of the country

Edit: Unless you've already sent it. Didn't notice the post dates


----------



## Jonathan20022

No way haha, I'd much rather him see someone local. I'd hate to risk a carrier ....ing up a nice guitar while it's on it's way to get repaired, or even worse breaking on it's way back home!


----------



## Passtheapathy

ASoC said:


> If you want, I can take a look at it. I do all my own guitar work as well and I'm in LA. That way you don't have to send your guitar to the other side of the country
> 
> Edit: Unless you've already sent it. Didn't notice the post dates



Straight up, I will take you up on that. I'm in Ventura County and can probably make a stop there next weekend. We should direct message or something and figure it out. I really want to get this guitar in perfect shape!


----------



## Vairish

Passtheapathy said:


> but I sent the first back mostly because the hiss was pretty prominent and would go away when I touched a metal surface on the guitar, leading me to believe something wasn't grounded correctly.



If the buzzing stops when you touch a metal part on your guitar then the ground is working perfectly. The noise you hear is pretty normal, I get it on all my guitars including my Fenders, Gibsons and PRS. They even have this listed on the ESP FAQ page:

"I get a buzzing/humming sound but it goes away when I touch the volume. Is this normal?
Yes. When you touch the strings or bridge on an electric guitar, your body acts as the ground and the circuit will be quieter."

FAQ - The ESP Guitar Company

Now if the guitar is improperly shielded then you might be hearing more noise than you should so that's what I would look into. Some pickups are also louder than others in this regard.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sorry, I have quite a few guitars sitting behind me and not a single one has that "normal" quirk. I also play through high gain tones and I've never see that anywhere, unless you're getting 60 cycle hum on a single coil equipped guitar (or coil tap/split), you need to get that fixed.


----------



## gabsonuro

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sorry, I have quite a few guitars sitting behind me and not a single one has that "normal" quirk. I also play through high gain tones and I've never see that anywhere, unless you're getting 60 cycle hum on a single coil equipped guitar (or coil tap/split), you need to get that fixed.



i too have never really heard of this either, i have an ESP with emg's that only hums on high gain patches if i dont mute the strings (obviously common feedback), a LP custom, a custom 24, a LP studio and have not had any of these problems with any of my guitars.


----------



## ASoC

Passtheapathy said:


> Straight up, I will take you up on that. I'm in Ventura County and can probably make a stop there next weekend. We should direct message or something and figure it out. I really want to get this guitar in perfect shape!



Go ahead and PM me, I work a lot, but I'm sure we can figure something out


----------



## Guamskyy

Vairish said:


> If the buzzing stops when you touch a metal part on your guitar then the ground is working perfectly. The noise you hear is pretty normal, I get it on all my guitars including my Fenders, Gibsons and PRS. They even have this listed on the ESP FAQ page:
> 
> "I get a buzzing/humming sound but it goes away when I touch the volume. Is this normal?
> Yes. When you touch the strings or bridge on an electric guitar, your body acts as the ground and the circuit will be quieter."
> 
> FAQ - The ESP Guitar Company
> 
> Now if the guitar is improperly shielded then you might be hearing more noise than you should so that's what I would look into. Some pickups are also louder than others in this regard.



I do not believe that in the slightest. So does that mean when I don't get any hum from my guitar, I wired them wrong?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Guamskyy said:


> I do not believe that in the slightest. So does that mean when I don't get any hum from my guitar, I wired them wrong?



GuitarNuts.com - You're a Walking Bucket O' Noise


----------



## Vairish

Guamskyy said:


> I do not believe that in the slightest. So does that mean when I don't get any hum from my guitar, I wired them wrong?



No. The amount of noise is influenced by a lot of factors including shielding, the types of pickups you are using (AFAIK active pickups like EMGs are pretty immune to this) and even surrounding electrical devices (tvs, computer screens, dimmer switches etc) or just having a dirty power source. 

Here is a clip of how it sounds on my stock PRS KL1812 with no noise gate: https://soundcloud.com/joekiernan/hum-test

I play a short riff so you can see the amount of gain I have on and at the 7 second mark I take my hands off the guitar. Here is the same again with a stock Gibson Midtown Custom:

https://soundcloud.com/joekiernan/1-01a

Noise isn't as bad on this, probably due to the covered lower gain pickups which aren't as susceptible to interference as the pickups on my PRS.

There are different degrees of this noise but I have found it on every guitar I've ever owned.

Edit:

Just for science here is my PRS on a clean tone: https://soundcloud.com/joekiernan/hum-test-3 and Gibson clean tone: https://soundcloud.com/joekiernan/humetst4

The Gibson has less noise than the PRS but it's present on both. Both guitars are properly wired and shielded, this is just a normal noise for a guitar in my house. I will also note that I recorded these clips in a room with a pretty powerful computer, dual 27" screens and a laptop. If I went into a different room the noise might be lower. If I went to your house I might have practically none.

Double Edit:

Clean/dirty example with an American Strat with Fender noiseless pickups: https://soundcloud.com/joekiernan/humtest

Not bad at all on the clean channel but still some noise.


----------



## Mangle

The presence of feedback justifies what this man is saying about a slight hum or a some kind of background noise. It's a characteristic of the signal being produced. All of my guitars have produced some kind of slight hum. It's really a combination of your guitar going into your amp, isn't it? Shouldn't be totally out of control though. Like the peeps has been sayin' hotter pick-ups, high gain amps, the addition of stomp boxes etc. will give you more "life" in your signal chain. This is what noise gates were invented for.


----------



## Vairish

Mangle said:


> Shouldn't be totally out of control though.



I completely agree, It shouldn't. You can hear the noise I get in my clips above but if I add a slight input gate on my Axe FX it pretty much disappears without affecting anything else.

If it's out of control I would suspect a lack of shielding as opposed to a wiring issue.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That must be a grounding issue in your home then, one of my previous places had a big issue and none of the outlets were properly grounded causing something similar.

I'm pretty sure however the guy who was experiencing this problem wasn't getting hum like this


----------



## Vairish

Jonathan20022 said:


> That must be a grounding issue in your home then, one of my previous places had a big issue and none of the outlets were properly grounded causing something similar.
> 
> I'm pretty sure however the guy who was experiencing this problem wasn't getting hum like this



I live in an old enough house so it could very well be. It's just one of those things that seems to effect some people and not others, even in this thread on a different forum some people seem to be experiencing it will all their guitars and some people don't: https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=624410


----------



## TheBigGroove

Is the truss adjustment wheel pretty damn stiff on any of your guys guitars?


----------



## Passtheapathy

TheBigGroove said:


> Is the truss adjustment wheel pretty damn stiff on any of your guys guitars?



Definitely. I thought I was going to break mine because it just wasn't budging! I was able to safely adjust it after coercing it enough.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I find it weird that it's not common knowledge that the ground connects to the bridge, which connects to the strings/tuners. The reason being so that when you touch the strings/bridge/any of the metal, you (the person) complete the ground circuit. Every single guitar I've ever played has had some degree of noise with your hands off the strings/metal. 

In some cases, since I'm about 100 feet away from a radio station, if I'm using a not-so-great cord and if I don't complete the ground by touching metal, I'll hear the radio station through my amp. Once I touch the strings/bridge/tuners, it stops. 

If it's wildly loud and dominant though, it's an issue. Even with crappy cords, the sound should never interfere with recording tracks or something. 

Also also, I think it's asinine and all sorts of unacceptable for a guitar in this price range to have a flaw like that as regularly as it seems. There are many $200 guitars that don't have these issues, there's no reason a guitar that costs 15 times as much should.


----------



## Guamskyy

I was being sarcastic, should've clarified that  but some good info nonetheless


----------



## TheBigGroove

Chokey Chicken said:


> Also also, I think it's asinine and all sorts of unacceptable for a guitar in this price range to have a flaw like that as regularly as it seems. There are many $200 guitars that don't have these issues, there's no reason a guitar that costs 15 times as much should.



exactly...it just doesn't make any damn sense, I honestly didn't notice the feedback on mine until the 3rd day I had it, but now it really ....s with how I feel about the guitar as whole. Electrical issues aside, the construction of this guitar is nearly perfect...it essentially has all of the boxes checked for me. I will most likely be having it re-wired without coil-tapping to see if that helps because frankly, this humming really pisses me off.


----------



## Voron

Got this US "BULB" HT7 for several days. No electrical problems on it. Split works very good. And overall quality just amazing


----------



## adriangrizzly

Like promised: The HT6 arrived.

I ordered the guitar in tiger amber eye because tiger amber eye. (I love natural looking guitars.) To be sure I checked the top already online so there wasn't much of a surprise when I opened the case, since I read about the horrorstories about the guys who ordered the guitar and were disappointed about their tops. This guitar is a true beauty. One of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen. Everything seemed perfect but unfortunately the neck had a few dings which aren't acceptable for a guitar of this price range. The packaging was pretty good, so I guess this was already when they sent the guitar to me or to the dealer. What a pity. The frets/edges of the frets are a little bit sharp compared to my other guitars (Mayones, Caparison, EBMM), but I wouldn't say the fretwork isn't well done. 

*I plugged it in: *
Holy ..... This guitar sounds huge. Aggressive to the core but at the same time very well balanced in the high gain territory. Most of the guitars that can achieve this kind of sound cant produce good, beautiful sounding cleans because of the intention. But not the HT6. This thing is the devil and an angel at the same time. Crystal clear cleans. I was absolutely speechless. Sustain: I'm pretty sure the strings are still ringing since I put her in the case last night. It didn't stop.

I had no switching problems, everything worked perfectly. Due the problems with the neck I'm sending her back to the dealer and try to get a new one asap, which hopefully will look as amazing as the one they gave me first.

TLDR; This guitar is a masterpiece of guitarbuilding &#8211; sound and playwise. It feels comfortable, plays amazing and sounds huge. Well done Jackson. Well done Misha. Stoked to get the new one!

Take a look at her: Full Album


















Take a listen:

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/adriangrizzly/jackson-ht6-demo

Note: I wrote this song in 2 hours &#8211; its just a little demo to show the different sound options of this beauty. Have mercy with my soul!

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Shame about the dings in the neck and the less-than-optimal fretwork, that one is a beauty for sure. 

I suppose a neck swap isn't an option? Probably too complicated a process for the dealer/Jackson, I guess. Still, I'd try to communicate your concerns about top quality to your dealer, lest they provide you with an objectively perfect guitar (i.e. that you have no reasonable excuse to return) that you're even less happy with because you don't like the top.


----------



## Possessed

So is HT6 better sounding than your Mayones CWMM?


----------



## adriangrizzly

Sermo Lupi said:


> Shame about the dings in the neck and the less-than-optimal fretwork, that one is a beauty for sure.
> 
> I suppose a neck swap isn't an option? Probably too complicated a process for the dealer/Jackson, I guess. Still, I'd try to communicate your concerns about top quality to your dealer, lest they provide you with an objectively perfect guitar (i.e. that you have no reasonable excuse to return) that you're even less happy with because you don't like the top.



I'm not sure if this is an option since I am living in Germany. The dings were not really big and visible so I hope the aren't trying to fix it on their own. 

I sent the guitar back to the dealer today and mailed him about my concerns - it seems they have another one in stock. I asked them to send me pictures of the other guitar before replacing it. (im really picky!) So lets see how things are going to work out!



Possessed said:


> So is HT6 better sounding than your Mayones CWMM?


Thats a tough one. I sold my Mayones CWMM for the Jackson. Its different. The Mayones was one of the most insane guitars I've ever owned. I often compared her to a harp, because of the crystal clear sound range that she offered. 

I would say the HT6 is more suitable for my style?


----------



## kentheterrible

FINALLY got my Laguna Burst HT7. I wasn't thrilled with the top originally but it looked better than several others I had seen so I went outside with it. Dang. Pretty friggin nice. Found a couple issues that I'll take picture of later but I want to echo what Adrian is saying. This is a great guitar that honestly should've been better polished on the production line. A couple small scratches in the back, a spot where maybe they sanded too much during finishing and sharp fret ends are a bummer. We'll see what happens. I mean, it only took 3 months for this one, maybe I'd get the next in about the same timeframe?

KBN


----------



## kentheterrible

Oh yeah, there are some goofy binding issues also. I'll document all this later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## adriangrizzly

kentheterrible said:


> FINALLY got my Laguna Burst HT7. I wasn't thrilled with the top originally but it looked better than several others I had seen so I went outside with it. Dang. Pretty friggin nice. Found a couple issues that I'll take picture of later but I want to echo what Adrian is saying. This is a great guitar that honestly should've been better polished on the production line. A couple small scratches in the back, a spot where maybe they sanded too much during finishing and sharp fret ends are a bummer. We'll see what happens. I mean, it only took 3 months for this one, maybe I'd get the next in about the same timeframe?
> 
> KBN


What a pity  I feel your pain, buddy. Stoked for the pics anyway!


----------



## narad

There's just something not quite right about "this guitar is a masterpiece of guitarbuilding" ... "Due [to] the problems with the neck I'm sending her back to the dealer"


----------



## ThePIGI King

If I paid that kinda cash for a guitar and it had problems with the neck, fret ends, and had scratches, I'd be pretty ticked. I have guitars well under $1K that didn't have these kind issues. Hope it gets resolved because these look absolutely killer, and from what I've heard, they sound equally killer.


----------



## adriangrizzly

narad said:


> There's just something not quite right about "this guitar is a masterpiece of guitarbuilding" ... "Due [to] the problems with the neck I'm sending her back to the dealer"


Well, it's a amazing piece of gear but I can't blame Jackson for the dings on the neck because I don't know if they happened due the transportation.

but i get your point!


----------



## narad

adriangrizzly said:


> Well, it's a amazing piece of gear but I can't blame Jackson for the dings on the neck because I don't know if they happened due the transportation.
> 
> but i get your point!



Your demo sounds great so I can see why you're psyched! But yea...I don't want to praise them when they can't seem to deliver one without issue.


----------



## katsumura78

Sent my Laguna HT7 back yesterday and decided I'm going to exchange it out for a Matte Blue Frost. Hope the wait time isn't too long.


----------



## Rotten_Boy

So, for all of you who read my comment about my first HT 6 Laguna Burst, here's what happened next: They happened to have one more HT 6 Laguna Burst at the swedish Fender/Jackson office that the rep from Jackson came to my job to showcase for me. This one was tons better than the first one. Very nice top, no sharp frets and no ....ups on the binding. It was also way better setup than the first one. So I took it and I don't regret it one bit. This is by far the best guitar I've ever tried. Feels super solid and stable. Before I got to try it out in my amp and my Kemper I had hesitations regarding the BKP Juggernauts. Didn't think I would like them and that they would fit the music that I write but holy hell they slay! Such awesome pickups. Every profile in my Kemper sounded good with this guitar and especially the cleans. AMAZING cleans!
So glad I decided to go ahead and grab one of these after being so incredible let down by the first one. You can see a couple of photos of the guitar below.

I also recorded a clip today to test the guitar, did it in like two hours so be kind. You can listen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BlqbtoSMAM


----------



## kentheterrible

So... Check it out. First glamour shots.













The random spot where I think they just got a little over zealous with their sanding.






The waaaay too loose neck pocket.






















Random pair of scratches. Keep in mind, I was the one who got to pull the guitar out of the case first while the sales guys were there. Of course I pointed them out to the guys along with the spot near the treble pickup. The neck joint I didn't notice until later at my house.






Right at the 20th fret, There's a spot where the binding is kind of 'countersunk'. Not a major deal but still, for a $3k bolt on, I expect much better.






So, to wrap up, this thing's a beast. I really like it and was super excited for it to finally arrive. That being said, all the small things that are not perfect really bother me. Am I being unreasonable? The manager offered to place another order for me and take this one back but the condition on that would be whatever the next one comes in as, in whatever condition within reason. That guitar wouldn't show up until January. What do y'all think?


----------



## Obstsalat

kentheterrible said:


> So, to wrap up, this thing's a beast. I really like it and was super excited for it to finally arrive. That being said, all the small things that are not perfect really bother me. Am I being unreasonable? The manager offered to place another order for me and take this one back but the condition on that would be whatever the next one comes in as, in whatever condition within reason. That guitar wouldn't show up until January. What do y'all think?



Honestly, the neckpocket and scratches would be a big no-go for me if i payed 3k. I'd either return it and go with another brand (mayo , carvin, skervesen for example) or ask to get like 1k discount (at least). Even my mexican tele didn't have such flaws.

So no, you are absolutely not being unreasonable. For 3k, enything less than perfect doesn't have to be accepted imo

Getting a replacement guitar from the same manufacturer carrys the risk of getting an equaly flawed instrument. But I have no experience with Jackson, so I don't know if that is possible with their support.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I think the fact that cheap Chinese made guitars don't even typically have those issues warrants either a huge discount or a return. The QC at Jackson is pretty ridiculous, at least in the case of these guitars. Far too many of these simple issues just in this thread.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I personally think it's nitpicking on everything *but* the back scuffs and scratches. I've seen far worse neck pockets and I'd really challenge anyone to say they couldn't fit a sheet of paper into their *production* guitar's neck pockets. Most of the time when it has that little space it allows for fine tuning, in your case can you see that your strings are leaning towards the treble side slightly?







It must have gotten knocked during shipping and been thrown a very small amount to the right (direction while looking at the guitar from the photo above). Has happened plenty of times to other guitars in the past, and the solution is honestly pretty easy. Unscrew the neck bolts, push the neck lightly into it's intended position and screw back the neck bolts.

The binding and "sanding" which I can't even see in your photo so I'm not sure what you're talking about is absolutely nitpicking and just finding the smallest possible things to compile a list. 

The only thing that's a credible concern is the neck pocket having a slight opening, and those scuffs on the back. But that's IMO. And let's not forget that every flaw and thing on this can be the fault of any variable in the process from Jackson -> Shipper -> Customs -> Shipper to Dealer -> Dealer themselves. I love people saying that their cheapo Chinese/Indonesian guitars don't have these flaws, but I bet you they do and that's more of an excuse than anything. So blaming Jackson QC for not being a constant in the entire process is a bit unreasonable, any brand really. People see this kind of stuff way too narrowly and don't understand that a guitar being delivered from the factory can have things happen to it, more so internationally.

I think you have a case on the neck pocket and scuffs on the back, other than that nothing of concern or worth even bringing up. I would work out a discount of some sort and fix the neck pocket yourself or have someone qualified do it, I doubt the person would even charge you since it's such a quick fix.


----------



## Double A

^ If I paid 3k for a guitar and found anything at all I didn't like I would return it. It is three grand. You can pretty much get a full custom for that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Custom =/= Flawless

A return is always valid on a customer's end if they find anything wrong, no one said he didn't deserve that as an option as well. He asked if the flaws were nitpicking or not.


----------



## Obstsalat

^okay fair enough. custom =/= flawless...that is true by iself.

however: 3k = flawless!
I wouldn't mind a flawed custom guitar, but then it should not be sold at a 3k pricepoint.
furthermore, their custom shop claims to turn out "world class guitars"...

I think the finetuning argument is a little invalid, because if the neck was aligned straight with a tight neckpocket, who would need to finetune anything?
I've never heard of a guitarist saying " i like my neck to point slightly to the right" or smth like that. 


but summing it all up, even if it was nitpicking...If he's not 110% satisfied, he has a reason to returning


----------



## Spectivum

It's weird to see so frequent issues with new guitars. With them they qualify more in the used category and would not be worth the price for me.


----------



## Double A

Jonathan20022 said:


> Custom =/= Flawless


I didn't say that, but you would be able to make all the choices your heart desires and with 3k you would be able to get it made at a top notch luthier. And if anything at all was wrong a reputable luthier would bend over backwards to fix it because their business depends on their customers being totally happy because not many people are willing to spend 3k on a guitar with all the quality choices for less than half of that now.

But people are spending 3k on a sig model. And for the most part they look great and it is a great product. I am not knocking the guitar at all. It looks fantastic and from what I have seen it is really probably worth 3k all day. With that said, if I bought one and there was even a tiny thing wrong with it you bet your ass I would be sending it back. 3k is not anything to sneeze at for most guitarists without an endorsement.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Yeah, 3k is when you return stuff for even small flaws. I will say that the only issues I saw were the pocket and the scratches. Not so sure how you'd get scratches like that during shipping though. Broken necks, chipped paint, and blunt damage I can see. Scrapes and scratches, not so much.


----------



## kentheterrible

On the scratches, this is the whole sequence of events. Guitar got delivered to GC, they didn't know how to bring it into their stock so they just left it back, shipping box untouched. My sales guy went back to the back, opened the box and brought the guitar up. At this point the guitar case has still not been opened. He set the guitar case down and said I would be the first one to open it. I opened it and the guitar was still in the styrofoam pocket/blanket with the grey form fitting 'blow up' foam packets, one on the body and one around the headstock. I gently picked up the guitar and worked the guitar out of the styro sleeve and just started checking it out the guitar. First, noticed the spot where they over sanded near the bridge pickup. Flipped it over and almost immediately noticed the scratches. Keep in mind the manager and probably 2-3 sales guys were around and I pointed out those two flaws right off the bat. They knew I wasn't pumped about that to begin with.

Now my options are: 1. Wait for the next run and get another one and hope it's all good. 2. Get my money back and buy anything else instead.

I have 3 PRS that we're all perfect out of the box. Same price, just a tighter QA/QC group I think. I wanted this Jackson to work out, I really did but, seriously, it's frustrating.

I get the space for fine tuning the neck angle but it's also a bit of a chicken or the egg argument really. Is pocket loose to fix the neck not being perfectly square or is it loose because the pocket wasn't square to begin with? Don't they make all that noise about USA handmade CS Jacksons for a reason?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Obstsalat said:


> ^okay fair enough. custom =/= flawless...that is true by iself.
> 
> however: 3k = flawless!
> I wouldn't mind a flawed custom guitar, but then it should not be sold at a 3k pricepoint.
> furthermore, their custom shop claims to turn out "world class guitars"...
> 
> I think the finetuning argument is a little invalid, because if the neck was aligned straight with a tight neckpocket, who would need to finetune anything?
> I've never heard of a guitarist saying " i like my neck to point slightly to the right" or smth like that.
> 
> 
> but summing it all up, even if it was nitpicking...If he's not 110% satisfied, he has a reason to returning



Yes, because necks can move and if you have a 100% sealed neck pocket, guess what happens when shipping or whoever knocks it around? That's right, *neck pocket cracks*, I've owned dozens of guitars and I've seen this from the top of the price ladder to the very bottom. So it doesn't really invalidate it brother, sorry. Reread what I said, not once did I say that he didn't have the right to return his instrument.



Double A said:


> I didn't say that, but you would be able to make all the choices your heart desires and with 3k you would be able to get it made at a top notch luthier. And if anything at all was wrong a reputable luthier would bend over backwards to fix it because their business depends on their customers being totally happy because not many people are willing to spend 3k on a guitar with all the quality choices for less than half of that now.
> 
> But people are spending 3k on a sig model. And for the most part they look great and it is a great product. I am not knocking the guitar at all. It looks fantastic and from what I have seen it is really probably worth 3k all day. With that said, if I bought one and there was even a tiny thing wrong with it you bet your ass I would be sending it back. 3k is not anything to sneeze at for most guitarists without an endorsement.



Like I said, not knocking his right to return a flawed product. Simply answering his own question about what is nitpicking in his post.

And honestly dude, that view is nice and all but having dealt with several luthiers and people very few have ever bent over backwards to make things right when a situation went sour. Easy to say but it hardly ever actually happens.



kentheterrible said:


> Now my options are: 1. Wait for the next run and get another one and hope it's all good. 2. Get my money back and buy anything else instead.
> 
> I have 3 PRS that we're all perfect out of the box. Same price, just a tighter QA/QC group I think. I wanted this Jackson to work out, I really did but, seriously, it's frustrating.
> 
> I get the space for fine tuning the neck angle but it's also a bit of a chicken or the egg argument really. Is pocket loose to fix the neck not being perfectly square or is it loose because the pocket wasn't square to begin with? Don't they make all that noise about USA handmade CS Jacksons for a reason?



I'd just get your money back, I know what it's like to have a tainted experience and not even want an instrument anymore. If you're up for it, stick it out and check out the next batch. But if not no one will blame you for taking your cash and walking away.

And I can't answer for Jackson's CS, just retelling my experience with most bolt on guitars. There's always been a slight amount of play with most bolt ons I've see. However Jackson CS is in fact top knotch, some of the best guitars I've personally played, not 100% sure but these guitars aren't CS, they're production.


----------



## kentheterrible

Jackson told me the reason for the delayed production was that they only have 12 guys in the US factory. I understand it's not a true CS guitar, they're just built by the guys who do that work in the same shop. We'll see what ultimately pans out. I'm trying to go all namaste for the rest of today and see if I feel the same tomorrow. I appreciate the response though.

As another point of reference, went over to another shop that has the same guitar from a little earlier in the production run. Everything seemed good but the neck shape was off. There really wasn't any transition where the shape of the neck was blended into the binding. It was like wood 'shape, shape, shape', binding 'absolutely perpendicular to the fretboard'. Just kind of odd. The other two Juggernauts I had jammed on felt nice and looked good but we're not the config/color I was after at the time so I passed. Retrospect.


----------



## adriangrizzly

So a new one is on the way. After the latest posts I'm not thaaaat excited that this one will be THE one, haha. Wish me luck.


----------



## adriangrizzly

*Once again: My new HT6 arrived.* 
The packaging was solid. Thanks to Bax Shop for the fast and easy replacement.

*Now for something important: The guitar itself.*
_I have to say, I only had 15 minutes to check the guitar before I went to work, so this was more of a quick check - I will check her thoroughly as soon as I come home._

I opened the case and couldn't notice any flaws, dings, scratches. I checked the typical spots and the ones where my previous ht6 had weaknesses. Everything seemed fine. The top was beautiful.*I was happy.* In terms of looks Jackson killed it once again. I started playing it. It sounded great but there was something wrong with the neck. 

_(This is where I have a hard time explaining what is wrong since english is not my first language and this is kind of a technical issue with words needed that aren't in my typical vocabulary. So forgive me for my poor choice of words - I hope you will get the message I'm trying to tell. Even in my first language I had troubles to explain, haha.)_

*The problem:*
The part where the wood of the neck connects with the binding is/was not straight. You can clearly feel the transition between those 2 parts and the worst part is that the binding after the neck felt like an oblique angle and almost asymmetric. It just feels weird. It only appears after the upper 12th frets. Really hard to explain and I've never had a guitar with this issue. There is also a little ding in the middle of the neck, not as big as on my other HT6 but still noticeable.

*The hard part:*
I still can't close the Jackson case. The look, the specs, the feel &#8211; everything is superior and all I've ever wanted. After 2 guitars that were far away from acceptable I'm still willing to spend 3k on one that is acceptable.* This is my guitar.* All I want is this guitar without any dings, scratches, weird neck issues or/and sharp frets. 

I will send this one back without a replacement &#8211; maybe it is not the right time and Jackson needs time to focus more on building (I assume they are under high pressure since everyone is asking for one and the can't build as fast as people want them &#8211; the old story about time vs. money) and their quality department, I don't know. I'm glad I didn't order the guitar directly and can give it back to the shop very easy. I'm just annoyed (a bit sad) and don't want to piss anyone off (the shop) by ordering and ask for replacement every single time (this would be the third time) even if its their daily business.

I'm asking myself if Jackson checks the guitars close enough before sending them out.

I hope, in the near future, there will be shops in germany that will have the HT6 in stock so people (like... me?! WOOO!) can try and compare them _(+ can chose the best one for them.)_

Call me picky but I had cheaper guitars that had no flaws at all and since we are talking about a 3000$ guitar I think its everyones goal and right to get a _"perfect"_ guitar. (The ones who know me know I had a few Caparisons, EBMM, Mayones, Ibanez Prestiges - no one had flaws like the Jacksons.)

Sorry for the poor pics but since its almost the identical guitar I posted before I didn't feel the need to take good ones once again! If you have any questions, just ask!

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## Possessed

Sorry to hear that you have to send the guitar back again. But as a jackson player, I dont think jackson can ever meet the craftmanship level as suhr, TA, mayones or even EBMM. I had and have many jacksons, to be honest, i think none of them are 100% free of flaws, similar as Gibson. The thing is, if you have played lots of jacksons, some 'flaws' you might think its very normal for jacksons, such as the paint impecfection at the nut position on both sides of the neck. If you directly switch from other high-end B brand guitars, you can not accept these flaws. 

IMO, for jackson and gibson i much prefer their tone/sound rather than the craftmanship. If i have to get a guitar being totally flawless, i will look at japanese made guitars or perhaps mayones... Even the tremolo cavity of my ex-suhr is not perfect painted.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Okay, so update: I received my third laguna burst HT6 from Sweetwater today (the one I originally ordered). It came in absolutely flawless condition. There was literally nothing wrong with it whatsoever, but my other one I already have had a better top and I had no reason to need this one. Why didn't I cancel this one from Sweetwater if I already have one? So I could solve this feedback issue once and for all.

So, after having THREE separate HT6s with exactly the same "issue", I can confirm this is just the way the pickups are. I had a highly respected professional tech look at my main one and said there was nothing wrong, and it was just the way the pickups are. So for real guys: this feedback issue with these guitars is 100% normal. Believe me, I have looked into this as extensively as possible. 

I'm just surprised I haven't seen more people bring this up about the BKP Juggernauts in general. It can't be just the way they're wired and installed on the HT6/HT7.


----------



## molsoncanadian

I feel bad for you guys! These really aren't the type of issues you should encounter for a 3000 dollar instrument. Especially one as simple as this


----------



## illimmigrant

I caved in and ordered a 6-string in Amber Tiger Eye from Eddie's guitars last night.
Here's the store's pic.


----------



## manu80

Those tiger eye models are really awesome. Still it's sad to see some flaws on 3K guitars... I got none on all the japanese jackson I had....


----------



## katsumura78

The first HT7 looked and played flawlessly but I exchanged because I saw one on their website (Sweetwater) that looked like it had a better top. The second one played great but there were some blue paint spots under the clear coat that were clearly a finish flaw. Jackson was made aware and one of their authorized techs confirmed it was an issue. They offered me 200 bucks which imo is a little low so I returned it and going with a matte blue frost to avoid anymore "top" issues. So all that to say, the guitars I received played and sounded great. Only one had a cosmetic flaw. Hopefully third time is a charm.


----------



## Passtheapathy

illimmigrant said:


> I caved in and ordered a 6-string in Amber Tiger Eye from Eddie's guitars last night.
> Here's the store's pic.



Oh my gosh. So sexy!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## progmetalmaniac

I just recently got a amber tiger eye "bulb" 6 string. I will post pictures later this week. It's beautiful and here are some of my impressions. Keep in mind I had a Suhr before, which I really loved, but the top on the one that I got I could not pass up.

1. The pickups are a little noisier than the Suhr's. Haven't really noticed this feedback issue that has been mentioned, but I do have to put my hand over the pickups sometimes to cancel the hum. Pretty sure that this normal though. It's really not that bad. That being said these pickups have better clarity than the Suhr's, but the Suhr seemed to sound more organic to me.
2. I have noticed a few small cosmetic things, none of which really bother me. One, which has been mentioned is the tiny space between the body and the fretboard. Mine is really tiny though and barely noticeable. The 24th fret luminlay markers seem to be a slight bit uneven. But it could just be my eye. Some of the fret edges are a slight been sharp to me. At least a little sharper than my Suhr was. This will be easily filed down this week.

With all that being said there is no way this one is going back or leaving my house. Once I get it properly set up and conditioned, which I will do Wednesday, this guitar will be great. I will get it set up with 9's because that's what I'm used to. I have 10's on it now and I like the feel of 9's. I don't need to down tune or anything so....

Pictures later this week.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Passtheapathy

progmetalmaniac said:


> I just recently got a amber tiger eye "bulb" 6 string. I will post pictures later this week. It's beautiful and here are some of my impressions. Keep in mind I had a Suhr before, which I really loved, but the top on the one that I got I could not pass up.
> 
> 1. The pickups are a little noisier than the Suhr's. Haven't really noticed this feedback issue that has been mentioned, but I do have to put my hand over the pickups sometimes to cancel the hum. Pretty sure that this normal though. It's really not that bad. That being said these pickups have better clarity than the Suhr's, but the Suhr seemed to sound more organic to me.
> 2. I have noticed a few small cosmetic things, none of which really bother me. One, which has been mentioned is the tiny space between the body and the fretboard. Mine is really tiny though and barely noticeable. The 24th fret luminlay markers seem to be a slight bit uneven. But it could just be my eye. Some of the fret edges are a slight been sharp to me. At least a little sharper than my Suhr was. This will be easily filed down this week.
> 
> With all that being said there is no way this one is going back or leaving my house. Once I get it properly set up and conditioned, which I will do Wednesday, this guitar will be great. I will get it set up with 9's because that's what I'm used to. I have 10's on it now and I like the feel of 9's. I don't need to down tune or anything so....
> 
> Pictures later this week.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant.



I'm getting past anything cosmetic. Especially since now I've inflicted worse upon it myself accidentally. I also have a slightly uneven 24th luminlay dot. It's like a little bit lopsided on the right side. Oh well. 

The top of the case slammed down on it while I was taking it out last week and it dinged the bottom horn a bit. It's barely noticeable, but oh well. And then, when I went to put it away last night (distracted by my girlfriend commenting on the top...) it slid off my couch and the headstock hit my amp pretty hard. I was horrified, but there was no damage beyond some black paint rubbing off on it.

Gotta be so careful!

I'm also getting past the noisy pickups. I turned off all the noisegates and am just living with it and it's fine. The Juggernauts are just so good otherwise!


----------



## Insomnia

And Misha called Mayones 'Hit-and-miss'?

REALLY?


----------



## gabsonuro

Insomnia said:


> And Misha called Mayones 'Hit-and-miss'?
> 
> REALLY?



based on what happened with mark holcomb's regius'es id call mayones hit and miss.


----------



## kentheterrible

I'm going to return my Juggernaut and get a Holcomb. I wanted this guitar to be the right one. Oh well, glad others are enjoying their's though.


----------



## ikarus

gabsonuro said:


> based on what happened with mark holcomb's regius'es id call mayones hit and miss.



Can you elaborate that or send me a link to the source?


----------



## gabsonuro

ikarus said:


> Can you elaborate that or send me a link to the source?



wont talk about it here, if you want to find out you can pm me


----------



## Jonathan20022

Insomnia said:


> And Misha called Mayones 'Hit-and-miss'?
> 
> REALLY?



Not really relevant to the thread, but Mayones is far from hit and miss  I have my 7th Mayones on the way right now. 



gabsonuro said:


> based on what happened with mark holcomb's regius'es id call mayones hit and miss.



What happened to them? He's still a Mayones Artist and purely uses the Setius models live for whatever needs they fill (8 string). Are you basing this on your own experience or are you just saying this because he preferred the Setius to the Regius and sold his to a friend?

Sorry but unless you're gonna openly say it and cite where you're getting this info from, then you might as well not say it. Asking someone to PM you doesn't make it anymore credible either.


----------



## gabsonuro

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not really relevant to the thread, but Mayones is far from hit and miss  I have my 7th Mayones on the way right now.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them? He's still a Mayones Artist and purely uses the Setius models live for whatever needs they fill (8 string). Are you basing this on your own experience or are you just saying this because he preferred the Setius to the Regius and sold his to a friend?
> 
> Sorry but unless you're gonna openly say it and cite where you're getting this info from, then you might as well not say it. Asking someone to PM you doesn't make it anymore credible either.



Im not saying this based on my opinion, im saying it based on what happened to his regius's. they cannot be sold because they no longer have a fretboard attached to them lol


----------



## narad

gabsonuro said:


> Im not saying this based on my opinion, im saying it based on what happened to his *regius's*. they cannot be sold because they no longer have a fretboard attached to them lol



This happened on _multiple_ mayones? That seems really unusual.


----------



## jephjacques

Uh dude one of them was sold here and on eBay and it looked fine to me


----------



## gabsonuro

narad said:


> This happened on _multiple_ mayones? That seems really unusual.



Well i know for sure there were serious problems with atleast one of them.


----------



## narad

gabsonuro said:


> Well i know for sure there were serious problems with atleast one of them.



Can we get _some_ sort of citation here? Facebook post? Forum post? Interview? Where was any of this mentioned?


----------



## gabsonuro

narad said:


> Can we get _some_ sort of citation here? Facebook post? Forum post? Interview? Where was any of this mentioned?



This was not from mark, this is from a fellow person who was on tour with mark.

im not sure why you guys are all so surprised, a few years back before all the djent hype from mayones, they were considered one of the lowest quality brands out there. dont take that statement that im saying they are bad today, but they are far from perfect.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lol so literally just rumors spreading, I know the owner of one of the Regiuses and he still has it. The guitar is fine and the previous owner which I also know echo'd that the instrument is fine.

Also I love how multiple turned into, "I'm sure at least one"


----------



## gabsonuro

Jonathan20022 said:


> Lol so literally just rumors spreading, I know the owner of one of the Regiuses and he still has it. The guitar is fine and the previous owner which I also know echo'd that the instrument is fine.
> 
> Also I love how multiple turned into, "I'm sure at least one"




considering that my source is someone who has been on tour with them multiple times, knows all of them personally, and is also endorsed by the same company (and im sure knows what happens on the inside) im quite sure its not just a rumor. hell man even misha has said that they are hit and miss. Im not saying they are bad guitars, if you enjoy yours and find it the best guitar ever, by all means play them. If they cant even make an endorsee a guitar that is consistent, how can they justify the absolute retarded price that is like 4500 USD for a base regius with like no options and the cheapest top? Exact same thing with strandberg guitars, all hype and those things do not last when on tour and the necks were constantly warping.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

gabsonuro said:


> im not sure why you guys are all so surprised, a few years back before all the djent hype from mayones, they were considered one of the lowest quality brands out there.



As a self proclaimed veteran of guitar nerdery, I can confirm that the above is either trolling or some form of exaggeration that contains no truth at all.

If we're talking about 30 years ago, when the first guitars were built by Mayones, there might be some truth in saying that their guitars were obscure and without mention among the greats. What we know as Mayones today (Regius, Setius, etc.) has never been popularly known as anything other than high quality.

Anyway, I can also confirm that the PRS Holcomb and the Jackson HT models don't share a whole lot in common with Mayones stuff, aside from high quality, and considering that Mayones is completely rigid when it comes to customizing their designs, it's no wonder that these guys instead took endorsements from companies that will build them what they want.


----------



## gabsonuro

Adam Of Angels said:


> As a self proclaimed veteran of guitar nerdery, I can confirm that the above is either trolling or some form of exaggeration that contains no truth at all.
> 
> If we're talking about 30 years ago, when the first guitars were built by Mayones, there might be some truth in saying that their guitars were obscure and without mention among the greats. What we know as Mayones today (Regius, Setius, etc.) has never been popularly known as anything other than high quality.



really, because around 10 years ago they were considered to be very subpar instruments. i know because this was around the time wes borland got his first one - they have had mediocre quality control until around 2010 when they got a little better and the djent hype hit the fan

they are fair value for what you get if you are buying from europe, if you are buying from the us you are essentially buying the hype of mayones


----------



## Adam Of Angels

gabsonuro said:


> really, because around 10 years ago they were considered to be very subpar instruments. i know because this was around the time wes borland got his first one - they have had mediocre quality control until around 2010 when they got a little better and the djent hype hit the fan
> 
> they are fair value for what you get if you are buying from europe, if you are buying from the us you are essentially buying the hype of mayones




I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but these forums have been here since before 2010 and I've never seen this sort of negative feedback. Cite sources if you want to convince us, please.

Also, I've owned so many guitars that I would be embarrassed to get specific, but my favorite guitar of all time by a pretty long shot is my 25th Anniversary Regius, which was built in 2007. Everybody that plays it is in love with it as well. Just my 2-cents. 

Like I said, the Jackson Misha model exists because Jackson is willing to build what Misha wants in terms of design and features. Let's get back on track.

By the way, any word as to whether or not these are coming out with a Trem anytime soon? I'm guessing a Floyd will happen, but this would be an absolute monster guitar with a Wiksinson or similar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Everytime I talk to Adam it's a topic of conversation that the 25th Anniversary Regius is his favorite guitar ever. I'm still going to take what you're saying as simply rumors until you cite a credible source or have himself come out and say it. I can make up the most inane rumor about anything as well and say that my source is someone I can't name, no one will actually believe me of course 

I've played a Regius from a decade ago and it's just as nice as the guitars being produced today, so I'm also going to have to call BS on your claim of their .... being low quality. I'm not about hype and the crap most people feed on. I *actually* put my money where my mouth is and if a company can back up their quality with consistency and I love their designs, I will buy their product.

Considering people are still buying Blackmachine B6's for 4k+ from Feline (Owned 2, played 4), I have no problem buying from Mayones 

Anyways...

I'd dig a Misha with a Floyd, but I honestly stopped using Trems and blocked all of mine but 2 to function as hardtails  I think he mentioned that there would be more variants perhaps depending on sales of the current available stuff.


----------



## oversteve

I don't know if it should be considered a serious issue or not but I saw Setiuses with clearcoat peeling on the fret edges a few times that were not caused by external damage and weren't that old to begin with. Also part of folks around here who got their hands on Mayos claimed they had random small finish issues


----------



## narad

gabsonuro said:


> If they cant even make an endorsee a guitar that is consistent, how can they justify the absolute retarded price that is like 4500 USD for a base regius with like no options and the cheapest top? Exact same thing with strandberg guitars, all hype and those things do not last when on tour and the necks were constantly warping.



Okay, now I know you're just randomly hating/BS'ing. $4500 isn't anywhere near the base price for a Regius AND any hype surrounding strandberg is aimed at the ergonomic factor (which they completely succeed with) AND my strandberg has been through crazy climate changes and has been one of the most stable guitars out of many high-end guitars. You know, according to my sources that is.


----------



## HighGain510

Yikes, after a page and a half of OT nonsense talking about Mayones, maybe it would be good to return to the actual discussion topic?  I have two Bulb versions and both came out great. I don't think the Bulb vs non-Bulb had anything to do with it, but I haven't seen the issues a couple folks have fortunately. I'm still antsy to get my silverburst brought home, just trying to get a few things sold off to make it happen!  I've played several of them (not just my two) and didn't find these issues people are talking about on any of them, so either I just got lucky or there was a batch that went through QC performed by someone who wasn't doing their job or wasn't paying attention for some time.  All I can say is my personal experience with them has been great so far!  

With regards to the trem, I wouldn't be surprised if that came out at either winter or summer NAMM this year...  Jackson likely wanted to secure all the hardtail sales they could before introducing a second variation of the model, and I'd bet they wanted to test the waters first to make sure they would sell.


----------



## gabsonuro

narad said:


> Okay, now I know you're just randomly hating/BS'ing. $4500 isn't anywhere near the base price for a Regius AND any hype surrounding strandberg is aimed at the ergonomic factor (which they completely succeed with) AND my strandberg has been through crazy climate changes and has been one of the most stable guitars out of many high-end guitars. You know, according to my sources that is.



Really, i just got a quote from mayones for a regius 7with the cheapest top, sdjazz pickups (cheapest option), no inlays, +blue luminlay, no upcharge finish, no case, cheapest woods and it was 4510 USD.

I have a friend who was endorsed by strandberg - he had 3 of them, he now has 0. Two of the necks warped while on tour, one of them came from the factory warped.

Oh, and by the way, the "made to measure" guitars that are supposedly built by ola himself are not built by ola. What a suprise


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ How about you take your rumors and "people you know" elsewhere? You're not moving the conversation forward, and it's honestly a waste of time that you're showing no sources for these facts.

Just to educate you as well, no Mayones comes without a case and the base price is still under 4k but close to it.

Really just stop, it's annoying when people like you come around and try to feel important by spreading rumors from your supposed connections. The guys in the Bernie Rico thread got people doing the same. So unless you have a credible public source, everything you've said is moot. Last comment on the matter from me.

My HT6 is still my main Drop C guitar and I love it, I got lucky with it as well it seems and I haven't had a single issue the other guys here have had. I hope that the ones with issues get resolved quickly.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> The guys in the Bernie Rico thread got people doing the same, unless you have a credible public source.



Though I guess they did have a point, in that one case ;-)


----------



## eaeolian

OK, now I need to pay attention to this thread about a Jackson RGA, which displeases me. Everybody go back on topic - everyone that strays gets a week off to think about it.


----------



## GXPO

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ Everytime I talk to Adam it's a topic of conversation that the 25th Anniversary Regius is his favorite guitar ever. I'm still going to take what you're saying as simply rumors until you cite a credible source or have himself come out and say it. I can make up the most inane rumor about anything as well and say that my source is someone I can't name, no one will actually believe me of course
> 
> I've played a Regius from a decade ago and it's just as nice as the guitars being produced today, so I'm also going to have to call BS on your claim of their .... being low quality. I'm not about hype and the crap most people feed on. I *actually* put my money where my mouth is and if a company can back up their quality with consistency and I love their designs, I will buy their product.
> 
> Considering people are still buying Blackmachine B6's for 4k+ from Feline (Owned 2, played 4), I have no problem buying from Mayones
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> I'd dig a Misha with a Floyd, but I honestly stopped using Trems and blocked all of mine but 2 to function as hardtails  I think he mentioned that there would be more variants perhaps depending on sales of the current available stuff.



I remember Fred commenting on how Mayo got a bad rep in the early days for frets sprouting and a few other things. I've only heard rumours as well, but the rumours came from a pretty credible source. Unless Fred didn't say that, in which case you can ignore me. 

Read what "mpsk" says a few posts down on the below:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/184808-what-do-you-think-mayones-guitars.html

I know it's just one guitar but it's a shred of evidence at least.


----------



## Insomnia

Okay, I'm sorry for turning this thread into a Mayones discussion, but I honestly think 'gabsonuro' is on something. Sure, when they started out Mayones may have had some issues, but so did pretty much every single company. They all have to start from somewhere and learn from their mistakes. 

In general, I dislike Jacksons, but the Juggernauts are some of the nicest guitars I've ever seen. Perhaps it was a bit extreme to call them 'hit-and-miss', but from one the most famous guitar companies in the world, and with these costing thousands upon thousands of pounds for a set-spec guitar, you *should not be having problems!*

Now let's get back on track with these sexy sigs!


----------



## eaeolian

GXPO said:


> I remember Fred commenting on how Mayo got a bad rep in the early days for frets sprouting and a few other things. I've only heard rumours as well, but the rumours came from a pretty credible source. Unless Fred didn't say that, in which case you can ignore me.
> 
> Read what "mpsk" says a few posts down on the below:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/184808-what-do-you-think-mayones-guitars.html
> 
> I know it's just one guitar but it's a shred of evidence at least.



Apparently I stuttered. See you in a week.

I'm not joking here, people. You want to talk about Mayones, go start a thread on them.


----------



## illimmigrant

Well, mine is scheduled for delivery on Friday. It is at the UPS HUB in the area already. I wonder if I could just pick it up today


----------



## Passtheapathy

illimmigrant said:


> Well, mine is scheduled for delivery on Friday. It is at the UPS HUB in the area already. I wonder if I could just pick it up today



It seems to be inconsistent on whether you can do that or not. I've wanted to many times, but never actually done it.


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Yikes, after a page and a half of OT nonsense talking about Mayones, maybe it would be good to return to the actual discussion topic?  I have two Bulb versions and both came out great. I don't think the Bulb vs non-Bulb had anything to do with it, but I haven't seen the issues a couple folks have fortunately. I'm still antsy to get my silverburst brought home, just trying to get a few things sold off to make it happen!  I've played several of them (not just my two) and didn't find these issues people are talking about on any of them, so either I just got lucky or there was a batch that went through QC performed by someone who wasn't doing their job or wasn't paying attention for some time.  All I can say is my personal experience with them has been great so far!
> 
> With regards to the trem, I wouldn't be surprised if that came out at either winter or summer NAMM this year...  Jackson likely wanted to secure all the hardtail sales they could before introducing a second variation of the model, and I'd bet they wanted to test the waters first to make sure they would sell.



My non Bulb is perfect as well, I don't know if it's because mine was from the 1st run and they paid a bit more attention to them. I hope not as I plan to get another HT7 in Tiger eye at some point.


----------



## Insomnia

Just wondering, but do Jackson have any plans to release an eight-string model?


----------



## the.godfather

Insomnia said:


> Just wondering, but do Jackson have any plans to release an eight-string model?



Didn't they make Bulb one recently to take on this current tour? I'm pretty sure I've seen him recently with an 8 in matte black. So it could happen I guess.


----------



## Lada The Great

the.godfather said:


> Didn't they make Bulb one recently to take on this current tour? I'm pretty sure I've seen him recently with an 8 in matte black. So it could happen I guess.


I believe it is this one.


----------



## Insomnia

the.godfather said:


> Didn't they make Bulb one recently to take on this current tour? I'm pretty sure I've seen him recently with an 8 in matte black. So it could happen I guess.



I know that Misha himself has one (I saw him play 'Stranger Things' with it at the London gig), but I REALLY want Jackson to release it!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll be posting a NGD for this probably in the morning, but just finished recording this cover with my HT6


----------



## illimmigrant

^^ Dude, that's awesome. I'd be happy just learning that last riff. So sick. great job.


----------



## kentheterrible

I think I've fixed my Juggernaut/Jackson QC issues permanently...


----------



## gabsonuro

kentheterrible said:


> I think I've fixed my Juggernaut/Jackson QC issues permanently...



killer guitar dude, i played one and it killed the jugg i played


----------



## illimmigrant

kentheterrible said:


> I think I've fixed my Juggernaut/Jackson QC issues permanently...



Sucks you had such a bad experience with the Jacksons, but looks like you got a sick guitar either way!

I received mine, and I'm stoked with it. I didn't see anything wrong with it, and it sounds phenomenal. I got used to the neck right away and nothing about it ever felt strange. Probably one I'll never let go of. I started recording some dummy riffs to hear it in playback and I can't get over the purry quality of the chords. Compared to the Aftermaths in my Carvin, frequency-wise everything seems to have been moved down in the spectrum when it came to the Juggernaut pickups. They're tight, but with more low and low mids, and a bit less treble. They do still sound angry when picked hard, but more musical than the Aftermaths. Has anyone else compared the Jugs to other BKP's?


----------



## toiletstand

that amber finish is so good. im saving up for one of those


----------



## curlyvice

^That top looks incredible. I wasn't keen on the way these looked when they first came out, but they're starting to grow on me. The fact that they're spec'ed extremely well (hipshot, ss frets, bkp's, etc...) is kind of making me want one.


----------



## illimmigrant

curlyvice said:


> ^That top looks incredible. I wasn't keen on the way these looked when they first came out, but they're starting to grow on me. The fact that they're spec'ed extremely well (hipshot, ss frets, bkp's, etc...) is kind of making me want one.



Thanks! I want to take better pictures, but I've been swamped at work, so I have no daylight to do it in until the weekend rolls around haha.
The finish also grew on me, and for the price of these, I wanted the figuring to "wow me". This one definitely did that.


----------



## adriangrizzly

Seeing a HT Amber Tiger Eye in another ones hands is like seeing your ex girlfriend with another guy a few weeks after you broke up.

Have fun! :')


----------



## bulb

illimmigrant said:


> Sucks you had such a bad experience with the Jacksons, but looks like you got a sick guitar either way!
> 
> I received mine, and I'm stoked with it. I didn't see anything wrong with it, and it sounds phenomenal. I got used to the neck right away and nothing about it ever felt strange. Probably one I'll never let go of. I started recording some dummy riffs to hear it in playback and I can't get over the purry quality of the chords. Compared to the Aftermaths in my Carvin, frequency-wise everything seems to have been moved down in the spectrum when it came to the Juggernaut pickups. They're tight, but with more low and low mids, and a bit less treble. They do still sound angry when picked hard, but more musical than the Aftermaths. Has anyone else compared the Jugs to other BKP's?



Wow, nice one and nice pic!
I'm very glad to hear that you are enjoying the guitar and the pickups, you kinda nailed the difference between the Jugg and Aftermath!


----------



## lewis

bulb said:


> Wow, nice one and nice pic!
> I'm very glad to hear that you are enjoying the guitar and the pickups, you kinda nailed the difference between the Jugg and Aftermath!



 was thinking the exact same thing Bulb haha.

SIDENOTE: Saw you guys play in Norwich on this tour your now on. First time seeing Periphery. The live sound, even at the Waterfront venue, was the best Ive ever heard. Benchmark much.


----------



## illimmigrant

bulb said:


> Wow, nice one and nice pic!
> I'm very glad to hear that you are enjoying the guitar and the pickups, you kinda nailed the difference between the Jugg and Aftermath!



Thanks Misha!
I haven't gotten to play it as much as I'd like as I've been swamped with work (a good thing since I work in oil and gas and it's been a scary year). Can't wait for a bit of play time this weekend.


----------



## Millul

illimmigrant said:


> Thanks Misha!
> I haven't gotten to play it as much as I'd like as I've been swamped with work (a good thing since I work in oil and gas and it's been a scary year). Can't wait for a bit of play time this weekend.



Liked and quoted for the O&G painful market status.


----------



## Spicypickles

Millul said:


> Liked and quoted for the O&G painful market status.



Another O&G here, just had massive layoffs yesterday and we're down to the (very) bare bones crew. I made it!


On topic, the brown is my fav, lol.


----------



## kentheterrible

O&G also. Jumped back to midstream. Rough times.


----------



## Millul

O&G OEM, it's not much fun here either (but I admit we have it way better than the oilfield services guys).

Th amber version is sick, but I think I'd get the satin black one or the amazeballs silverburst.


----------



## bulb

As much as I love blue and the quilt colors, there is just some thing that makes me smile when I see my silverburst sparkle.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hit us with them 8 string deets, Misha.


----------



## jephjacques

I tuned my 7 down to drop-G and started laughing at how evil it sounded, I love ittttt


----------



## bulb

Spicypickles said:


> Hit us with them 8 string deets, Misha.



Gonna do something special and limited, keep an eye out at NAMM!


----------



## Spicypickles

Ugh! right in the wallet!


----------



## Passtheapathy

bulb said:


> Gonna do something special and limited, keep an eye out at NAMM!



Please tell me there will be a floyd rose version announced!


----------



## Fred the Shred

illimmigrant said:


> SCompared to the Aftermaths in my Carvin, frequency-wise everything seems to have been moved down in the spectrum when it came to the Juggernaut pickups. They're tight, but with more low and low mids, and a bit less treble. They do still sound angry when picked hard, but more musical than the Aftermaths. Has anyone else compared the Jugs to other BKP's?



While not as linear, it is as you say - it's a tight yet nice and full sounding pickup for sure. In the BKP range, it's surely my favourite for 7's at least.

One thing I find odd is the complaints about microphonics or feedback. I have had a bazillion BKP fitted guitars over time, with various models installed (Juggs being the most frequent one alongside the good old Warpigs), and I never experienced undesirable feedback of any description coming from them, so I'm a bit lost at where that could possibly come from.


----------



## kevdes93

Got to play some jugs at the axe palace this weekend! My favorite was the silver burst hands down. It was absolutely insane in person. Loved the blue frost too.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Fred the Shred said:


> While not as linear, it is as you say - it's a tight yet nice and full sounding pickup for sure. In the BKP range, it's surely my favourite for 7's at least.
> 
> One thing I find odd is the complaints about microphonics or feedback. I have had a bazillion BKP fitted guitars over time, with various models installed (Juggs being the most frequent one alongside the good old Warpigs), and I never experienced undesirable feedback of any description coming from them, so I'm a bit lost at where that could possibly come from.



I wish I knew. I still love my Juggernaut, and have learned to live with the feedback. 

Now, if only I could figure out why my G and B strings won't stay in tune...


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Passtheapathy said:


> I wish I knew. I still love my Juggernaut, and have learned to live with the feedback.
> 
> Now, if only I could figure out why my G and B strings won't stay in tune...



Im having the same problem with my G string staying in tune with bends. Let me know if you find something out. I don't really have a good tech in my area


----------



## senate

I've had mine for a bit over a month now, and after the seven month wait I really didn't think it would be able to meet my expectations because I had been building it up for myself over such a long period - but it's well and truly surpassed what levels I'd built it up to in my head. I've been lucky enough to own a Blackmachine B2, a couple of PRS private stocks and still have two custom 24's, and the HT6 really is a level above all of them in my eyes - none of them played as easily, or as well as this does.


----------



## Passtheapathy

HeadofaHessian said:


> Im having the same problem with my G string staying in tune with bends. Let me know if you find something out. I don't really have a good tech in my area



So weird, right? I keep thinking it's because I stringed it wrong or a result of me accidentally hitting the headstock pretty hard, but everything seems totally fine. But they just won't stay in tune. Mostly the G, but B and E strings give me a lot of trouble too. 

Still frustrating that it always seems to be something with this otherwise amazing guitar.


----------



## noobstix

Passtheapathy said:


> I wish I knew. I still love my Juggernaut, and have learned to live with the feedback.
> 
> Now, if only I could figure out why my G and B strings won't stay in tune...



My G keeps going out of tune, I thought at first it was just that new string thing but now I'm thinking maybe it's the nut?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Tuning stability issues isn't a brand specific thing 

Lube the nut up, or if you're using thicker gauges file the nut to accommodate because if you stick a string *larger* than the area that it's going to be going into, it's going to catch and get stuck.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Tuning stability issues isn't a brand specific thing
> 
> Lube the nut up, or if you're using thicker gauges file the nut to accommodate because if you stick a string *larger* than the area that it's going to be going into, it's going to catch and get stuck.



I'll try it! It does seem like it's getting caught somewhere. I'll tune it, then sometimes if I just do a quick bend, it'll drop a quarter step down immediately. Then sometimes, it stays mostly in tune. Pretty inconsistent!


----------



## eclipser

Passtheapathy said:


> I'll try it! It does seem like it's getting caught somewhere. I'll tune it, then sometimes if I just do a quick bend, it'll drop a quarter step down immediately. Then sometimes, it stays mostly in tune. Pretty inconsistent!




yeah that sounds like a too tight nut. when filing it try to not file down the bottom part unless it's necessary. if you must, make sure you file slightly down towards the headstock so the edge point is right where the nut ends so you down have weird intination problems or buzzing.

also remember to always stretch new strings a couple times, this does a lot for tuning stability


----------



## HeadofaHessian

eclipser said:


> yeah that sounds like a too tight nut. when filing it try to not file down the bottom part unless it's necessary. if you must, make sure you file slightly down towards the headstock so the edge point is right where the nut ends so you down have weird intination problems or buzzing.
> 
> also remember to always stretch new strings a couple times, this does a lot for tuning stability



What do you use for lube?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Graphite or lead works well as lube, it usually fixes any small snags. If it doesn't on any guitar I get I'll just use some very fine sandpaper to widen the problem string slots by a hair.


----------



## eclipser

that's it. set it up good and you shouldn't need anything extra


----------



## xavier240

Here is mines. Love it!


----------



## Hourglass1117

xavier240 said:


> Here is mines. Love it!



You _might_ have forgotten something.


----------



## xavier240

Lol it won't post from my phone..... For some reason. I think I figured it out now.


----------



## gorthul

So I got myself a HT6 on thursday!
After reading some comments regarding bad frets, neck pockets, finish flaws and other stuff, I heavily inspected mine. Luckily there is nothing too bad, one inlay is not as perfect as the others, at the bridge pickup is a little black dot in the finish and the plastic of the pickup switch has a raw spot, other than that the guitar is pretty much perfect to my own relief.
Frets are very smooth, neck pocket is pretty tight (not as tight as the one of my RAN, but still better than my Ibanez), intonation is spot on, tunings hold very well and the guitar resonates like crazy. The neck is also very nice and comfortable, I think I'm done with those thin Ibanez-esque necks.
When I compare it to the other guitars the top is pretty good as well, though the quilt on my Ibanez is still way better than the one on the Jackson.
Anyways, I'm very happy with this guitar and I'm sure I will keep this for a loooong time. And I thought I would never buy a signature guitar!

Here are some pics. Obviously the light is pretty bad in this time of the year and I have only my phone camera, but you'll get an idea!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvym3rdde964pob/AADDJsDFvDgVt4dxCuNMUVX4a?dl=0


----------



## toiletstand

congrats man i want it so bad!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

xavier240 said:


> Lol it won't post from my phone..... For some reason. I think I figured it out now.



Is that a knot in the top, right above the neck pickup?


----------



## gabsonuro

Sermo Lupi said:


> Is that a knot in the top, right above the neck pickup?



looks like it to me lol


----------



## katsumura78

Just got mine in yesterday and played it today with the band. Might be the best sounding guitar I own. I'll post up a proper NGD soon but figured I'd at least keep this thread going!


----------



## kevdes93

Anxiously awaiting your ngd! I love the blue frost ones. if I were to pick up one of the juggernauts it would definitely be either that or the silverburst.


----------



## bulb

xavier240 said:


> Lol it won't post from my phone..... For some reason. I think I figured it out now.



That's a gorgeous one, nice one dude!



gorthul said:


> So I got myself a HT6 on thursday!
> After reading some comments regarding bad frets, neck pockets, finish flaws and other stuff, I heavily inspected mine. Luckily there is nothing too bad, one inlay is not as perfect as the others, at the bridge pickup is a little black dot in the finish and the plastic of the pickup switch has a raw spot, other than that the guitar is pretty much perfect to my own relief.
> Frets are very smooth, neck pocket is pretty tight (not as tight as the one of my RAN, but still better than my Ibanez), intonation is spot on, tunings hold very well and the guitar resonates like crazy. The neck is also very nice and comfortable, I think I'm done with those thin Ibanez-esque necks.
> When I compare it to the other guitars the top is pretty good as well, though the quilt on my Ibanez is still way better than the one on the Jackson.
> Anyways, I'm very happy with this guitar and I'm sure I will keep this for a loooong time. And I thought I would never buy a signature guitar!
> 
> Here are some pics. Obviously the light is pretty bad in this time of the year and I have only my phone camera, but you'll get an idea!
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvym3rdde964pob/AADDJsDFvDgVt4dxCuNMUVX4a?dl=0



I'm very happy to hear that you are pleased with the guitars, and that there don't seem to be issues. In my experience the guitars I have tried at the various stores/factory have been top notch, and in fact the Silverburst and Blue Frost ones I was using on the Euro headliner were from stores, and those actually outperformed my CS prototype models in terms of on the road stability and tuning (go figure!)



katsumura78 said:


> Just got mine in yesterday and played it today with the band. Might be the best sounding guitar I own. I'll post up a proper NGD soon but figured I'd at least keep this thread going!



Looking forward to the NGD, I have the 6 string version of yours, and I seriously just can't get over how good the blue looks haha!


----------



## xavier240

It has a knot on both sides of the pickup like it has eyes! I love it! Thanks misha! "Give me eyes, give me eyes!" That's was for anyone that has played the video game bloodborne. Here is a demo of the guitar if anyone is interested in the cleans. http://youtu.be/s9scHhi9yKs


----------



## progmetalmaniac

And finally, sorry for the delay... Here's my beauty. Light isn't good, but I think you will get why I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## bulb

daaayum, wanna trade amber 6s haha?


----------



## progmetalmaniac

No...u have plenty...lol

I will post some better pictures soon...I've had it for about a month now. I had it set up here on Long Island by a pro with 9's and couldn't be happier. Few minor cosmetic things, but nothing that I would ever consider exchanging it.

I got it at the the music zoo in Roslyn, NY...they have a bunch of them and are great to work with..just to let everyone know..


----------



## progmetalmaniac

Hey misha, u guys have any plans to record a new album in 2016? I loved alpha and omega. Oh, and I might have to pick up another juggernaut/bulb in 2016 if there is anything interesting for namm coming up...maybe a 7 string...


----------



## BaRTY

-


----------



## BaRTY

katsumura78 said:


> Just got mine in yesterday and played it today with the band. Might be the best sounding guitar I own. I'll post up a proper NGD soon but figured I'd at least keep this thread going!


Hey, man,
how do u like a blue frost compared to MM JPXI?


----------



## katsumura78

BaRTY said:


> Hey, man,
> how do u like a blue frost compared to MM JPXI?



The Jackson is the best sounding guitar I own. Gotta play them both in person to know which neck you find more comfortable.


----------



## BaRTY

I'll receive my ht7 bulb edition in 2 weeks and compare them. Actually I like jpxi7 more than any ernie ball I played.


----------



## katsumura78

The XI is one of my favorite EBMM models by far. The Jackson will surprise you in a good way I think. 

Hey Misha any plans for more colors in 2016?


----------



## TGOD

Man, that matte blue is KILLING ME. Absolutely love that color.


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> The XI is one of my favorite EBMM models by far. The Jackson will surprise you in a good way I think.
> 
> Hey Misha any plans for more colors in 2016?



...might could be a limited run of a certain color, can't say anything more haha


----------



## gorthul

bulb said:


> ...might could be a limited run of a certain color, can't say anything more haha



If it is a pink quilt maple top I might have to get another one...


----------



## Passtheapathy

bulb said:


> ...might could be a limited run of a certain color, can't say anything more haha



Give me an excuse to buy another one. I swear I'll do it.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

bulb said:


> ...might could be a limited run of a certain color, can't say anything more haha


 That orange color you posted earlier this year?


----------



## manu80

Any plans for affordable versions ?


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Not sure how I did this my HT6 but its just in the clear coat, I can't even feel it. Any ideas of how to buff it out with out messing up the matte finish? 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jonathan20022

Clear nail polish + sanding back to make it even. Just ignore it and keep playing, that's way too much work and it'll never really look perfect again.

Grabbed an HT7 yesterday  should be here soon!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just ignore it and keep playing, that's way too much work and it'll never really look perfect again.





Unless its damage to the neck or where you wrest your forearm you shouldn't worry about chips, scratches or dents.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lorcan Ward said:


> Unless its damage to the neck or where you wrest your forearm you shouldn't worry about chips, scratches or dents.



Yeah, outside of a full refinish, you're never really going to make a guitar "just like new" once you start playing it. Just play on it.


----------



## illimmigrant

HeadofaHessian said:


> Not sure how I did this my HT6 but its just in the clear coat, I can't even feel it. Any ideas of how to buff it out with out messing up the matte finish?



Just being honest here, but if you have to ask how to fix it, you probably shouldn't try anything yourself, as you'll likely mess up the guitar even more.
I agree you shouldn't worry about it, but if you absolutely want to get that fixed, take it to an experienced person. You paid a lot for that guitar, why risk it?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

To be honest, few people would even be willing to attempt repairing that and if they are it wouldn't be cheap. Matte finished stuff is not an easy fix(not to mention the color matching). 

It is such a minor thing I don't see the point. Basswood is soft. You will get more dings like that eventually...just wait.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

illimmigrant said:


> Just being honest here, but if you have to ask how to fix it, you probably shouldn't try anything yourself, as you'll likely mess up the guitar even more.
> I agree you shouldn't worry about it, but if you absolutely want to get that fixed, take it to an experienced person. You paid a lot for that guitar, why risk it?



Ive buffed out scratches in the clear coat on gloss finishes a few times and its always turned out great. I was just seeing if theres a way to do it with a matte finish without making it look worse. I wouldn't try it if i wasn't confident i could do it.


----------



## androponic

Just a heads up for anyone interested, I scan the used setion at Guitar Center online everyday and today an excellent condition, Misha HT7 with case just came up for 1999.00. If someone wants to save a grand and get one of these models there ya go.
Used Jackson MISHA MANSOOR SIGNATURE 7 STRING Solid Body Electric Guitar Black | Guitar Center


----------



## Brandonparty

^^ This would be very enticing if the CDN dollar hadn't spent the last 8 months going down as hard as my high school girlfriend.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Brandonparty said:


> ^^ This would be very enticing if the CDN dollar hadn't spent the last 8 months going down as hard as my high school girlfriend.



Only says it ships to the States anyway, FYI. Thought that might ease your pain


----------



## big_aug

manu80 said:


> Any plans for affordable versions ?



+1


----------



## A-Branger

big_aug said:


> +1



+2


----------



## bulb

We are passively working on an import series, right now the focus is on the current guitars as they are still moving at a healthy rate.
I would like to get an import series going, but I want that guitar to rule, so we are taking our time with it so everything can be right. I don't want to just rush out a guitar at a lower price point if that makes sense.


----------



## Matt_D_

bulb said:


> We are passively working on an import series, right now the focus is on the current guitars as they are still moving at a healthy rate.
> I would like to get an import series going, but I want that guitar to rule, so we are taking our time with it so everything can be right. I don't want to just rush out a guitar at a lower price point if that makes sense.



Quick Q, are the color choices staying as is for 2016? any changes to the finishes? I'm glad these are moving well!, they're rather lovely


----------



## Jonathan20022

Got this in today! Going to make a NGD for it eventually 

100% perfect, found no issues with it at all.


----------



## A-Branger

bulb said:


> We are passively working on an import series, right now the focus is on the current guitars as they are still moving at a healthy rate.
> I would like to get an import series going, but I want that guitar to rule, so we are taking our time with it so everything can be right. I don't want to just rush out a guitar at a lower price point if that makes sense.



thank you Bulb, glad to see theres a movement for it and also one to make it right. Looking forward for a future blue sig I can finally afford


----------



## Hourglass1117

Hey guys, just wanted to share some new photos I took tonight of my HT7. It's been a couple months, the honeymoon phase is long gone, and this guitar still looks incredible. I swapped out the Juggs for Nailbomb/Cold Sweat (sorry Misha ).


----------



## toiletstand

10/10


----------



## GXPO

yeah seriously, what a looker. 11/10


----------



## A-Branger

daaaaaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnnn


----------



## illimmigrant

^^^ Flawless victory


----------



## Spicypickles

All the boners for that one.


----------



## gorthul

So I did a little mod to mine:












I got these Pickups a year ago as a custom order, wound to my specs and wishes.
The guitar sounded great with the Juggernauts, but oh boy...these Fokin Pickups slay in this guitar. Cleans are just wonderful and the distorted tones are so incredibly meaty and downright heavy, it's glorious.

I also think that the white pickups look great in the guitar!

I'm still very happy with my guitar, would definitely recommend everyone who is looking for a high-end guitar to check out this line.


----------



## Spicypickles

gorthul said:


> these Fokin Pickups



Excellent.


----------



## Geysd

bulb said:


> We are passively working on an import series, right now the focus is on the current guitars as they are still moving at a healthy rate.
> I would like to get an import series going, but I want that guitar to rule, so we are taking our time with it so everything can be right. I don't want to just rush out a guitar at a lower price point if that makes sense.



But I neeeeed these so hard...


----------



## sly

It seems the new stuff for Namm will be the 8 string version (from Jackson FB):


----------



## lewstherin006

sly said:


> It seems the new stuff for Namm will be the 8 string version (from Jackson FB):



Misha also lent jason richardson his sig 8 string to record on his solo album with too so it looks like for sure it is coming out.


----------



## jephjacques

God damn it I don't have ROOM for another 8 string in my life


----------



## StrmRidr

Confirmed Juggernaut HT8. Appears to be a limited edition Jackson Limited Edition Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT 8, Ebony Fingerboard, Satin Black 2856808000


----------



## Steinmetzify

That thing looks gnarly. I'm a fan.


----------



## jephjacques

Aw man, are they really using the chubby headstock? I much prefer the pointy MM style.


----------



## Pikka Bird

With the Pablo headstock?! Ew! Also, the extra meat for the strap button looks hella weird when there's no binding to accentuate the basic outline of the body.


----------



## gabsonuro

honestly, the 8 string is absurdly expensive for what it is. 

MAYBE 4999 CAD if it had the p inlay, quilt top, etc.


----------



## KentonSummits

gabsonuro said:


> honestly, the 8 string is absurdly expensive for what it is.
> 
> MAYBE 4999 CAD if it had the p inlay, quilt top, etc.



Agreed. A little high for just a plain black guitar...


----------



## BaRTY

Too much for a solid color 8-string


----------



## gabsonuro

If i was going to spend 4999 CAD on an 8 string, id go TAM100 all day. nicer woods, likely more consistent quality wise, and (imo) classier looking


----------



## Xaios

Pikka Bird said:


> With the Pablo headstock?! Ew!



My thoughts exactly. The Pablo headstock is just abominable. This guitar really needs the SLS headstock to work, aesthetically.


----------



## TGOD

That 8 isn't worth the price in the slightest.


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm glad it's priced so well! I'll likely end up with 2/3!


----------



## kevdes93

Something looks pretty off about that, headstock definitely doesn't help


----------



## Passtheapathy

What's the difference between that headstock and the standard one the Juggernauts normally have?


----------



## Spicypickles

It's got 8 pegs on.....


----------



## bwherry

Hey you other Misha sig owners - did your guitar come with a little allen wrench to adjust the bridge saddle height? I'm kind of amazed that mine didn't.  And of course, the size is smaller than any of the many, many allen wrenches I have. Le sigh.


----------



## Passtheapathy

bwherry said:


> Hey you other Misha sig owners - did your guitar come with a little allen wrench to adjust the bridge saddle height? I'm kind of amazed that mine didn't.  And of course, the size is smaller than any of the many, many allen wrenches I have. Le sigh.



None of the ones I've cycled through came with one. I had to go to Home Depot and buy an allen wrench to adjust it. I want to say it's a...1/16? Don't quote me.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Passtheapathy said:


> What's the difference between that headstock and the standard one the Juggernauts normally have?



The curve is on the other side on the regular Jackson 3+3 (or 3+4) headstock, giving it a sleek beak-like look to my eye. This "Pablo" headstock just looks like it got squashed nose-first into a door.

Thinking ... what even makes this particularly "Bulby (Bulbous)"? It hasn't got too many of the characteristics of the other models other than the wood, inlays and pickups and the first two aren't unique to his sig at all.


----------



## Spicypickles

.....the body shape? That his designed body shape.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Ha ha, oh yeah... I've been looking at it so intently that I didn't see the forest for trees.


----------



## bulb

kevdes93 said:


> Something looks pretty off about that, headstock definitely doesn't help



I don't know what you possibly could be seeing, it's the exact body shape that the HT6 and HT7 have, the exact body shape the HT8 prototypes have as well, and the same headstock as the HT8 prototypes I have been using live and posted on this site hahah.


----------



## bulb

Pikka Bird said:


> Thinking ... what even makes this particularly "Bulby (Bulbous)"? It hasn't got too many of the characteristics of the other models other than the wood, inlays and pickups and the first two aren't unique to his sig at all.



Can't tell if srs, but just in case.

This is my sig body shape, wood choice, bridge/tuner setup, electronics setup, inlay and luminlay choice, has my sig BKP pickups in 8 string format, and the top strap setup which took forever to get just right, just like the HT6 and HT7, and it comes in one of the finishes that my signature HT6 and HT7 come in. 

But you are right, aside from those things, I guess it's nothing like my signature.


----------



## jephjacques

but does it djent??????????


----------



## Geysd

The HT8 is listed in germany with a lower price:

Musik Produktiv Jackson Misha Mansoor HT8


----------



## Rich5150

snow day bored pics


----------



## illimmigrant

^ WOW!


----------



## bwherry

Passtheapathy said:


> None of the ones I've cycled through came with one. I had to go to Home Depot and buy an allen wrench to adjust it. I want to say it's a...1/16? Don't quote me.



Turns out it's a 1/20" (.050"). Found at the local hardware store.

BTW Passtheapathy, you've "cycled through" several? Did you have problems with them or something?

Brian


----------



## ImNotAhab

The blue finish on these guys really is fantastic.


----------



## BaRTY

Hey, Misha, got a blue frost ht 7 in bulb edition. Awesome axe indeed! Just curious is it alder or basswood body? Soundwise feels like alder...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

BaRTY said:


> Hey, Misha, got a blue frost ht 7 in bulb edition. Awesome axe indeed! Just curious is it alder or basswood body? Soundwise feels like alder...



solid colors are basswood, trans colors are alder and maple. 
the blue frost is basswood.


----------



## BaRTY

Thanks. man!


----------



## Geysd

^ You bought a 3k guitar without knowing what wood it is made of? Haha.

You need to make pics man, I would love to have exact that guitar!


----------



## bulb

BaRTY said:


> Hey, Misha, got a blue frost ht 7 in bulb edition. Awesome axe indeed! Just curious is it alder or basswood body? Soundwise feels like alder...



It's basswood on the solid colors. Tonally they aren't world apart, especially since the alder build isn't that much heavier.

For the 7s, I honestly have been slightly preferring the sound of the Basswood for rhythms as it's a little more spanky and aggressive, and I prefer the alder/maple for leads as its a little more rounded and warm.


----------



## cult

Geysd said:


> ^ You bought a 3k guitar without knowing what wood it is made of? Haha.
> 
> You need to make pics man, I would love to have exact that guitar!



Who cares what wood it is if it sounds and feels right?


----------



## BaRTY

cult said:


> Who cares what wood it is if it sounds and feels right?


Absolutely


----------



## bulb

cult said:


> Who cares what wood it is if it sounds and feels right?



As much as I love specs and whatnot, this is honestly the attitude I feel gets overlooked a bit these days. I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Do you guys (and girls?) think it is a good idea to buy
a Jackson JS32-7 Dinky DKA QM TB
and put the BKP Juggernauts (or aftermaths?) in it?
I would love to buy a Juggernaut HT-7 and one day i will own one,
but now it's not affordable for me.


----------



## Five Ten

It wouldn't sound bad, but different. The Juggernauts are good pickups and that guitar is not a bad guitar. The quality would most likely vary more, and the woods it is made from are different. I think it would make a decent "poor man's" ht7 though. Certainly closer to what I can realistically afford.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I swapped out my Juggs with a pair of Lundgren M7's, it sounds ....ing beastly


----------



## jephjacques

Five Ten said:


> It wouldn't sound bad, but different. The Juggernauts are good pickups and that guitar is not a bad guitar. The quality would most likely vary more, and the woods it is made from are different. I think it would make a decent "poor man's" ht7 though. Certainly closer to what I can realistically afford.



I've played a few different guitars with juggos in them and they sounded good in each one. There's definitely some variation in tone from instrument to instrument but they're a good all-around pickup if you want something tight and modern voiced.


----------



## manu80

The js-32 7 giitars arz really good for the money, really. I hesitates between that and a dka7 and finally went for the js
It 's a sane basis to upgrade


----------



## toiletstand

okay its almost my turn to pick up one of these. I want to get the 6 string juggernaut with amber finish. Are there any dealers that buyers in the US would recommend?


----------



## Passtheapathy

toiletstand said:


> okay its almost my turn to pick up one of these. I want to get the 6 string juggernaut with amber finish. Are there any dealers that buyers in the US would recommend?



Any that are authorized Jackson dealers. I got mine from CMC Guitars, but I wouldn't recommend them since I've had a number of issues with it. Honestly, you might be best off just getting one from Sweetwater or something since they're easier to find now. Axe Palace and Wild West Guitars are good choices too.


----------



## toiletstand

thanks dude! i was considering sweetwater. and maybe music zoo. might just stick with sweet water though.


----------



## jephjacques

I've dealt with both and they've both got great customer service.


----------



## Thelamon

Bought my Amber HT-6 from Sweetwater in person, so I can't comment as to their online service, but I had zero complaints about working with them. I'd trust them again if I ordered online.

Also, maybe call in the order? The fella I was working with threw in some strings before I even mentioned it and even discounted the price a bit to get the bill to round to $3K after tax, though I had just gotten one of their cards.


----------



## toiletstand

thank you friends! appreciate the help


----------



## NickHydro

Hey guys,

Picking my ht6 Laguna burst on Saturday (will post pics). Was just wondering what case candy is included? Heard something about plectrums and a plectrum container thingy, can anyone confirm?

Nick


----------



## bulb

NickHydro said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Picking my ht6 Laguna burst on Saturday (will post pics). Was just wondering what case candy is included? Heard something about plectrums and a plectrum container thingy, can anyone confirm?
> 
> Nick



I think you will be stoked, so I say we keep it a surprise hehe.


----------



## NickHydro

bulb said:


> I think you will be stoked, so I say we keep it a surprise hehe.



Fine by me, always liked surprises &#65533;&#65533;

For anyone that's curious as to the figure I'll post a small teaser picture, sorry for the low quality and don't ask why this is the only picture I have haha. Think it shows off the general structure and style of the grain, sort of a wide flame. 







Nick


----------



## NickHydro

NickHydro said:


> Fine by me, always liked surprises &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> For anyone that's curious as to the figure I'll post a small teaser picture, sorry for the low quality and don't ask why this is the only picture I have haha. Think it shows off the general structure and style of the grain, sort of a wide flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick



Hmm, sorry looking back on this picture I uploaded it may seem like a disappointment. An analogy comes to mind, expecting a nude from a girl, and instead to your surprise she sends you a snap of a single solitary pube.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

NickHydro said:


> Hmm, sorry looking back on this picture I uploaded it may seem like a disappointment. An analogy comes to mind, expecting a nude from a girl, and instead to your surprise she sends you a snap of a single solitary pube.



You could have just removed your post instead of making that awkward analogy...


----------



## NickHydro

Sermo Lupi said:


> You could have just removed your post instead of making that awkward analogy...



Yeah sorry, thought there was a chance 1/10 people would get a chuckle out of it. Apologies!

On the bright side the guitar is arriving at my friends house tomorrow so I will get him to take some proper pictures from different angles for you guys. 

Have read through most of this thread and I'm slightly paranoid I am going to encounter some of the couple of problems I have read mentioned (sharp frets, wide neck pocket). Seems there are more posts without any problems but I guess the unfortunate few who have to post something disappointing tend to linger in your mind and can cast a shadow of anxiety over ones NGD. 

But yeah will have pictures up this time tomorrow. 

Nick


----------



## NickHydro

Here are the pics I promised. Sorry if they are a bit poorly taken, but my friend took them and I didn't want to give him too much hassle since he's let me order it to his house (and is technically paying for the guitar) in the Uk so I could take advantage of instalment payments which wasn't available if I placed the order internationaly. 

It's funny how disapointing the first photo is figure wise when taken with a poor focus and no light compared to the next couple which show off the figure. 


























Enjoy,

Nick


----------



## Spicypickles

I wouldn't personally get the super inlay'd version, but you cant deny that those things have some really high detail.


----------



## bwherry

I need another Misha sig like I need a hole in the head, but I couldn't resist picking up a blue one. I originally went with the matte black because I don't play out, so no one will really see it but me, but DAMN if the laguna burst ain't pretty as fuuuk! Teaser pic:







I'll do a proper NGD post when I have a chance to take some decent pics.

I'm really pleased with it. I examined and compared photos of all the laguna burst HT7's I could find online and chose the one with the best-looking top (to my eyes anyway) - from Lark Guitars in San Antonio, TX. This is their listing for it, which has some more pics.

Brian


----------



## illimmigrant

bwherry said:


> I need another Misha sig like I need a hole in the head, but I couldn't resist picking up a blue one. I originally went with the matte black because I don't play out, so no one will really see it but me, but DAMN if the laguna burst ain't pretty as fuuuk! Teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a proper NGD post when I have a chance to take some decent pics.
> 
> I'm really pleased with it. I examined and compared photos of all the laguna burst HT7's I could find online and chose the one with the best-looking top (to my eyes anyway) - from Lark Guitars in San Antonio, TX. This is their listing for it, which has some more pics.
> 
> Brian



I was eyeing that exact guitar. It has the best figuring I had seen and I couldn't believe it hadn't been snatched up sooner. Absolutely beautiful. Just couldn't justify dropping that kind of cash after I got my 6-string in amber in November. Congrats on that one.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

bwherry said:


> I need another Misha sig like I need a hole in the head, but I couldn't resist picking up a blue one. I originally went with the matte black because I don't play out, so no one will really see it but me, but DAMN if the laguna burst ain't pretty as fuuuk! Teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a proper NGD post when I have a chance to take some decent pics.
> 
> I'm really pleased with it. I examined and compared photos of all the laguna burst HT7's I could find online and chose the one with the best-looking top (to my eyes anyway) - from Lark Guitars in San Antonio, TX. This is their listing for it, which has some more pics.
> 
> Brian




Might be my favorite one yet. Congrats!


----------



## VicMassacre

Has anyone had their sharp frets repaired?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Casper777

I really like those guitars... especially the amber 6 string model.

Just wish there wouldn't be this huge "P" inlay... kills it for me  is it available without?


----------



## BaRTY

Casper777 said:


> I really like those guitars... especially the amber 6 string model.
> 
> Just wish there wouldn't be this huge "P" inlay... kills it for me  is it available without?


Only "Bulb" versions have signature P inlay. There are Juggernaut HT6 & 7 model and Bulb HT6 & 7.


----------



## Casper777

BaRTY said:


> Only "Bulb" versions have signature P inlay. There are Juggernaut HT6 & 7 model and Bulb HT6 & 7.



Ok great! Thanks for the clarification...

I guess that's one more guitar on the wish list then


----------



## bulb

Zado said:


>



she's a beaut, ain't she!


----------



## Humbuck

What's that?!


----------



## BigViolin

Whoa!!!!


----------



## Thorerges

bulb said:


> she's a beaut, ain't she!



Best Matt color yet! Have you thought about a birdseye maple fretboard? Would look sick with that too! Such a nice color.


----------



## Thorerges

Maybe NAMM 2017?


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Zado said:


>



Nice ... Now I want the Laguna Burst 6, the Matte Frost Blue 7 and this orange as an 8. Are you happy now?
I guess I have to rob a bank now... We haven't talked about this!


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Just picked up a 7 string! The things perfect, the fret work is a lot better than my six string, no sharp edges!


----------



## thewolf49

A guy by where I live has a plek machine. He ran my HT6 through it (laser scanned the frets) and said it's some of the best factory fretwork he's ever seen.


----------



## NickHydro

Anyone managed to solve the problem with the perpetually down tuning f string(4th string)?

Nick


----------



## bwherry

The fretwork on both of my HT7 Juggernauts is fine. Quite nice, in fact. The only problem I've had was with getting the low A string to intonate properly with a .059" string (standard D'Addario EXL110-7 set) on the black one. The factory 11's are a bit too thick for me (TWSS). After backing up the saddle as much as possible - spring totally compressed (pic below) - the fretted note at the 12th fret was _still_ slightly sharp.






Luckily master guitar tech extraordinaire Keaton Rich just happened to have a shorter saddle on hand, which he installed LIKE A BOSS. This allowed the saddle to come back just the wee bit more it needed to - and now has room to spare, with the spring not totally compressed:






And alas, proper intonation has been achieved. You can get these shorter saddles from Hipshot, for a whopping $5 each:






I haven't switched to 10's on my new blue one yet, but I have a short saddle for it if and when needed...

Not a huge deal, but I figured it was worth mentioning, in case some of y'all have experienced intonation difficulties with lighter gauge strings and were thinking to yourselves that you must be doing something wrong, why is the saddle all the way back and note still sharp WTF...   

HTH,

Brian


----------



## Insomnia

Any chance we'll see one of these beauties with a maple board like your sparkly blue Jackson custom?


----------



## Passtheapathy

NickHydro said:


> Anyone managed to solve the problem with the perpetually down tuning f string(4th string)?
> 
> Nick



I can't believe it: am I not the only one with this issue? If I tune my F string (took me a sec to realize you were talking drop C, our factory tuning on this) and even do a tiny bend, it will immediately drop a quarter step or so to a very sharp D#. If I retune it after that, it'll be fine for a bit but eventually have this issue again after a subsequent re-tune. Is that similar to your issue?

My HT6 has been sitting in a warranty repair shop for a month waiting for a new nut to come in. I'm hoping replacing that will fix the issue. 

It's absolutely ridiculous to have this issue on a $3k guitar when my $800 Schecter had no problems like this whatsoever.


----------



## NickHydro

Passtheapathy said:


> I can't believe it: am I not the only one with this issue? If I tune my F string (took me a sec to realize you were talking drop C, our factory tuning on this) and even do a tiny bend, it will immediately drop a quarter step or so to a very sharp D#. If I retune it after that, it'll be fine for a bit but eventually have this issue again after a subsequent re-tune. Is that similar to your issue?
> 
> My HT6 has been sitting in a warranty repair shop for a month waiting for a new nut to come in. I'm hoping replacing that will fix the issue.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous to have this issue on a $3k guitar when my $800 Schecter had no problems like this whatsoever.



Yep that's pretty much the exact same problem I'm having. Did you try lubricating the nut first before sending it to be replaced? I'd hate to have to say goodbye to my guitar for a month just because of a lousy nut, other than that problem I am over the moon with the instrument.

Nick


----------



## Passtheapathy

NickHydro said:


> Yep that's pretty much the exact same problem I'm having. Did you try lubricating the nut first before sending it to be replaced? I'd hate to have to say goodbye to my guitar for a month just because of a lousy nut, other than that problem I am over the moon with the instrument.
> 
> Nick



I didn't try lubricating the nut, actually. I knew the but wasn't filed correctly because the high E string barely even had a slot/groove for the string to sit in. So I was sure the nut needed to be replaced. I should get mine back the first week of March, and I'll let you know if it fixes the issue. Honestly, I love this guitar so much too, but it's so frustrating to have issues like this and the noisy pickups when I just want to play the dang thing!


----------



## NickHydro

No noisy pickups to speak of on my end. But I hope you have your issues resolved, a friend of mine is going to get the nut filed with a small needle file. Will let you know how it goes aswell &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ps43203

You can cut the spring in half and that with give some intonation room. If you don't have time to get a short saddle etc... I love Hipshot stuff, great quality.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

anyone have problem with the latches on the cases being ridiculously hard to pop open?


----------



## bulb

Insomnia said:


> Any chance we'll see one of these beauties with a maple board like your sparkly blue Jackson custom?



Hmm could be a fun idea for a special run. For now Jackson are just trying to meet demand with the current models, but once that starts to even out, we might be able to explore things like that!


----------



## Krazy Kalle

bulb said:


> Hmm could be a fun idea for a special run. For now Jackson are just trying to meet demand with the current models, but once that starts to even out, we might be able to explore things like that!



Hell yeah the solid color ones would definitely look awesome!
The Jackson models with Maple fretboard always look fantastic!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seriously, with all these flashy solid colors, a maple-boarded one should have happened 50 yesterdays ago.


----------



## senate

Hard to believe these photos are of the same guitar!


----------



## Thorerges

bulb said:


> Hmm could be a fun idea for a special run. For now Jackson are just trying to meet demand with the current models, but once that starts to even out, we might be able to explore things like that!



Is it me or is your signature model selling really, really well? 

Also, I would love that orange color with a birdseye maple board.


----------



## bulb

Thorerges said:


> Is it me or is your signature model selling really, really well?
> 
> Also, I would love that orange color with a birdseye maple board.



I have to say I have been pleasantly surprised by the demand for the guitar, it's a tough market right now, especially for premium instruments, and yet these seem to be getting orders about as fast as Jackson can make them. 

To everyone who picked one up, I really do hope you love it as much as I do! These guitars made writing/tracking PIII an absolute breeze, so I'm just happy they exist for my sake hahah.


----------



## bulb

senate said:


> Hard to believe these photos are of the same guitar!



You know, I was worried about people not being able to capture what I was going for with the tops, but pics like these make me happy that I stuck with the low contrast approach for the Laguna Burst.


----------



## VicMassacre

Has anyone had a fret dressing done? Mine is going back in for its second time. First repair was a humidity treatment and dressing to a few trouble areas but the frets are still sharp and overhang the binding. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Had a 7 string and still have my 6, none had that problem.


----------



## Matt08642

VicMassacre said:


> Has anyone had a fret dressing done? Mine is going back in for its second time. First repair was a humidity treatment and dressing to a few trouble areas but the frets are still sharp and overhang the binding. Anyone else with this issue?



How the hell is this possible on a 4K USA-made guitar?


----------



## narad

Matt08642 said:


> How the hell is this possible on a 4K USA-made guitar?



Well c'mon - it's $2.5-3k. Still can find plenty of guitars -- a majority even -- with consistently decent fretwork in that range, but we can still do without the hyperbole.


----------



## HighGain510

Own 3 of them currently (two 6'ers and a 7), no issues.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

narad said:


> Well c'mon - it's $2.5-3k. Still can find plenty of guitars -- a majority even -- with consistently decent fretwork in that range, but we can still do without the hyperbole.



He was referring to $4K in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Matt08642 said:


> How the hell is this possible on a 4K USA-made guitar?



Wood shifts my friend  The dude lives in ontario and I'm sure the weather doesn't help going from the states -> dealer -> customer.


----------



## Matt08642

Jonathan20022 said:


> Wood shifts my friend  The dude lives in ontario and I'm sure the weather doesn't help going from the states -> dealer -> customer.



I understand that, but none of my 2 Ibanez RGs have this issue (98 7620, 752FX), nor does my bound ebony fretboard PRS SE (which went from Korea > god knows > ONTARIO where I live)

It just seems like Jackson QC is... hit and miss.

Anecdotal evidence, but my friend in the Southern US has multiple 90s RGs that do not suffer from this issue.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Matt08642 said:


> I understand that, but none of my 2 Ibanez RGs have this issue (98 7620, 752FX), nor does my bound ebony fretboard PRS SE (which went from Korea > god knows > ONTARIO where I live)
> 
> It just seems like Jackson QC is... hit and miss.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence, but my friend in the Southern US has multiple 90s RGs that do not suffer from this issue.



Could be anything, could be improperly cured wood. Could be the weather, could be a weak piece of ebony. The small sample rate of even just this forum doesn't say anything about Jackson's QC, that's a pretty wild assumption/exaggeration to make about any brand's QC.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Have a EBMM JP with an ebony fretboard that also experienced fret sprout after the first year. I didn't get it taken care of that winter (it wasn't horrible sprout, so I left it), and it fixed itself by spring. That was back in 2009 and it was never an issue ever again, so I guess the wood stabilized. This was in Canada as well, so a similar climate to where you are maybe. 

Anyway, this post is ultimately just another anecdote, but ebony does have stability issues compared to other woods, and some pieces are bound to act up whether they're on a $500 or $5000 guitar. I wouldn't infer too much about the quality of Jackson's wood stock or their QC team based on this. You see these problems in pretty much all brands of guitars if you look widely enough.


----------



## VicMassacre

Sermo Lupi said:


> Have a EBMM JP with an ebony fretboard that also experienced fret sprout after the first year. I didn't get it taken care of that winter (it wasn't horrible sprout, so I left it), and it fixed itself by spring. That was back in 2009 and it was never an issue ever again, so I guess the wood stabilized. This was in Canada as well, so a similar climate to where you are maybe.
> 
> Anyway, this post is ultimately just another anecdote, but ebony does have stability issues compared to other woods, and some pieces are bound to act up whether they're on a $500 or $5000 guitar. I wouldn't infer too much about the quality of Jackson's wood stock or their QC team based on this. You see these problems in pretty much all brands of guitars if you look widely enough.



Thanks Guys! I've had it living with the rest of my guitars and bass guitars in its case. Humidity read in case has been above 40%. It was a bit sharp when it arrived last Oct but the honeymoon period had just begun and I wasn't ready to part with it.

The weird part is that it's the only one that had any issues in the environment (1 ESP, 2 LTDs, 2 Warwicks, 2 Ibanez, another older Jackson)

The good news is that if the second repair is not the cure they are going to order me a new one and I get to decide what to keep.


----------



## gabsonuro

VicMassacre said:


> Thanks Guys! I've had it living with the rest of my guitars and bass guitars in its case. Humidity read in case has been above 40%. It was a bit sharp when it arrived last Oct but the honeymoon period had just begun and I wasn't ready to part with it.
> 
> The weird part is that it's the only one that had any issues in the environment (1 ESP, 2 LTDs, 2 Warwicks, 2 Ibanez, another older Jackson)
> 
> The good news is that if the second repair is not the cure they are going to order me a new one and I get to decide what to keep.



you shouldn't have any problems with this at all if the wood is stable.

I am in canada as well, and i leave my guitars on a stand near my open window all the time, with no issues. Sometimes i have it open during the winter as well. I have a PRS on that rack, mayones, ESP, a gibson les paul custom, a gibson studio, and an ESP custom shop and none of them had ever had any problems with frets or shrinkage.


----------



## VicMassacre

gabsonuro said:


> you shouldn't have any problems with this at all if the wood is stable.
> 
> I am in canada as well, and i leave my guitars on a stand near my open window all the time, with no issues. Sometimes i have it open during the winter as well. I have a PRS on that rack, mayones, ESP, a gibson les paul custom, a gibson studio, and an ESP custom shop and none of them had ever had any problems with frets or shrinkage.



Totally agree, that's why I put out the question. Even with it humidified at 40% plus it continued to shrink.


----------



## Passtheapathy

I've had three different Juggernauts and they have had nothing but problems. In my experience, Jackson QC is suspect.


----------



## BaRTY

Have a 7 string. Stable as none of others. Fretwork is very good.


----------



## xzacx

I have a 6 and 7, both with exquisite fretwork. I had a second 6 that I didn't keep, which also had great fretwork. My first 6 (the one I still have) did come with a bad pickup however. Luckily it didn't matter much since I couldn't get rid of those Juggernauts fast enough anyway, but it was still a pain to deal with. I really couldn't be happier with mine though. I've been considering listing my 7, just because I don't play and 7s much, and I don't want to go through the hassle of swapping pickups on something I don't play.


----------



## shpence

Order via Sweetwater pushed another month (for a HT6). Oh well, but I still can't wait for it. Guess I'll have to pay attention to the build-quality according to this thread but I'll stay optimistic!


----------



## toiletstand

i ordered with sweetwater too. dont mind the wait so far!


----------



## FourT6and2

Hey guys, I'm contemplating an HT6. With the plethora of issues being reported, it's made me feel a bit hesitant. I don't live near any shops that stock these. But there are a few retailers that have ones in stock around the country. So that means I can't inspect/play/try before I buy. And I'd rather not wind up buying a "new" guitar that someone else already bought and then returned because they found flaws that can't be seen (tuning issues, intonation issues, bad pickup with feedback, noise, etc.)... or buy one that's been sitting on the rack for two years because nobody will buy it because it's a dud.

What are some reputable dealers whom I can trust to inspect the guitar thoroughly before shipping to me? The ones I've found are at: Music Zoo, CMC guitars, Rainbow, Capitol Guitars, and Lark Guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I wouldn't recommend TAP for anything, avoid them like the plague. If you buy from GC online you're not getting an instore model, Sweetwater and Musicians Friend as well. They offer scratch and dent discount on returns.


----------



## katsumura78

Sweetwater is good and if you get a guitar with any issues they'll work with you to get a flawless guitar. The 55 point inspection is total bs because I had to return two JP15's and one HT7 Laguna burst (paint smears under the clear coat). I was allowed to hold onto the Jackson while I waited for a new one so no big deal. The Matte Blue HT7 I received was flawless and worth the wait. Axe Palace will usually cut you a deal but don't expect the same treatment like you would from Sweetwater. Actually if I were to do it all again I'd call Scott at Rainbow guitars. Best customer service to date.


----------



## FourT6and2

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I've had a bad CS experience from Axe Palace years ago. Won't be dealing with them ever again. Sweetwater doesn't have the model I'm considering in stock, so they're out by default unless they get one in. I might be able to see if they can order one. But I don't wanna wait 3 months when there are 4-5 shops that have what I'm looking for in stock.


----------



## shpence

katsumura78 said:


> Sweetwater is good and if you get a guitar with any issues they'll work with you to get a flawless guitar. The 55 point inspection is total bs because I had to return two JP15's and one HT7 Laguna burst (paint smears under the clear coat). I was allowed to hold onto the Jackson while I waited for a new one so no big deal. The Matte Blue HT7 I received was flawless and worth the wait. Axe Palace will usually cut you a deal but don't expect the same treatment like you would from Sweetwater. Actually if I were to do it all again I'd call Scott at Rainbow guitars. Best customer service to date.



Completely agree. Sweetwater is very easy to work with. So much so that I purposefully ordered through them and will continue to!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Sweetwater is excellent. Also check with Wild West Guitars - I got a Holcomb and a HT-7 from them, and they were awesome to deal with.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I love sweetwater i got a HT7 in matte black from them for 2600 because They didn't have the original box it came in. It was in perfect condition!


----------



## FourT6and2

How are Music Zoo, Rainbow, and CMC? They're the only ones with the model I'm looking for in stock.


----------



## xzacx

FourT6and2 said:


> How are Music Zoo, Rainbow, and CMC? They're the only ones with the model I'm looking for in stock.



I've dealt with The Music Zoo both in person and over the phone, and couldn't have had better experiences. Easy return policy too. Rainbow and CMC both have good reputations as well, but I can't confirm myself. Whenever I'm looking to buy something, I always check with TMZ first. That's actually where I got my HT6. I just happened to be there the day they came in and figured I'd try one out just because - even though I had no interest in them. I ended up loving it and buying it right there.


----------



## JLocrian

FourT6and2 said:


> How are Music Zoo, Rainbow, and CMC? They're the only ones with the model I'm looking for in stock.



I've dealt with Music Zoo and Rainbow on multiple occasions. Both were top notch


----------



## FourT6and2

Ok cool, thanks guys!

Just gotta figure out if this HT6 is the one or not haha. Some other peeps are trying to convince me to go with Aristides instead. They seem pretty similar to me. Same hardware, scale, pickups, radius, etc. But one's wood, the other's... not.


----------



## HighGain510

FourT6and2 said:


> How are Music Zoo, Rainbow, and CMC? They're the only ones with the model I'm looking for in stock.



I've dealt with all three shops and would recommend them all! I'd also add Doug Diamond @ Wild West to the list.  If I'm looking for a Jackson, those are the four dealers I would check with first. I bought two of my Bulb sigs from CMC and Steve over there was great to work with!


----------



## bwherry

FWIW I bought both of my HT7's from Lark Guitars. The guitars are flawless and the service was great. Highly recommended.

Brian


----------



## Passtheapathy

I do not recommend CMC Guitars - I purchased my HT6 I currently have from them (the main guy, Steve). He was really cool to talk to and clearly knew his stuff, but the model I was sent was not in acceptable condition. It was shipped from NJ to CA, but the tone knobs have some unusual wear on them that was noticeable and the nut on the guitar was straight up defective. It wasn't cut/filed properly and I had to get it replaced, which quite literally took three months through an authorized Jackson repair center.

I also had intonation and fret buzz issues that frustrated me to no end before I got a really good setup done.

Go with Sweetwater. Their customer service has a great reputation and their guitars are typically in A+ condition. Yes, the "55 point evaluation" is a complete lie and quite literally is not performed on any of the instruments they sell, but they're overall good to deal with.


----------



## HighGain510

Passtheapathy said:


> I do not recommend CMC Guitars - I purchased my HT6 I currently have from them (the main guy, Steve). He was really cool to talk to and clearly knew his stuff, but the model I was sent was not in acceptable condition. It was shipped from NJ to CA, but the tone knobs have some unusual wear on them that was noticeable and the nut on the guitar was straight up defective. It wasn't cut/filed properly and I had to get it replaced, which quite literally took three months through an authorized Jackson repair center.
> 
> I also had intonation and fret buzz issues that frustrated me to no end before I got a really good setup done.
> 
> Go with Sweetwater. Their customer service has a great reputation and their guitars are typically in A+ condition. Yes, the "55 point evaluation" is a complete lie and quite literally is not performed on any of the instruments they sell, but they're overall good to deal with.



That's pretty strange as I bought two of mine from CMC and had none of those issues whatsoever. Nothing against Sweetwater as I've shopped with Arend quite a bit over the years, but it's ironic to suggest Sweetwater because there have been dozens of posts on this forum alone with obvious QC slips they completely missed so I'm not sure why you would say they would be better there.  It's nice that they have pics and weights of the actual instrument you're buying, but if the guitar has issues I don't think they're going to be catching it any more than most dealers who don't check thoroughly for that kind of thing.  

Maybe check with Wild West or Music Zoo instead, but I wouldn't hit up Sweetwater as my first choice if I'm concerned about a guitar line having QC headaches I wanted to avoid.


----------



## FourT6and2

I called around and got good vibes from the folks at Music Zoo and Rainbow. Got a really good offer from Music Zoo as far as price goes. But... I've decided to go a different route and won't be getting an HT6. But thanks for the info, folks.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sweetwater is nice, and their CS is incredible but their 55 point check isn't exactly accurate. One of the JPs I bought awhile ago had a piece of the lacquer cracked off, and they swapped it out for a brand new one. I could see it in one of the photos from their site after I was holding it in my hands and I didn't catch it when ordering. 

They put more work in than GC/MF because that's clearly just a warehouse operation that ships stuff out when you order it. But no dealer is infallible, it's all in how they choose to resolve the problem.


----------



## jephjacques

Just checking in to say that these guitars still own


----------



## mightypudge

jephjacques said:


> Just checking in to say that these guitars still own



I could not agree more. Just got mine last week and I can not put it down.


----------



## xzacx

FYI - for anyone interested in the 8 strings, I see that they've started to hit stores. 

Jackson Misha Mansoor Limited Edition Signature Juggernaut HT8 Electric Guitar Satin Black | The Music Zoo


----------



## katsumura78

mightypudge said:


> I could not agree more. Just got mine last week and I cannot put it down.



+2! Lately all I've been playing. Its my best sounding guitar and the Basswood/Maple combo is where it's at.


----------



## mightypudge

katsumura78 said:


> +2! Lately all I've been playing. Its my best sounding guitar and the Basswood/Maple combo is where it's at.



I'm excited to say I now have a Tiger Eye HT7 incoming. I love the HT6 so much I had to have its big brother! Pics when it arrives.


----------



## mightypudge

Bros.








And, I just realized the headstocks were different. Kind of cool.


----------



## mightypudge

So, the HT7. Um, wow! 

First impressions are very positive. The extended scale and extra string may take me a minute to adjust, but I am really loving the tone and feel. The pickups are just stupid good on a seven string and the definition and clarity of the lower range is stellar.


----------



## Spicypickles

Gorgeous. That's my favorite finish.


----------



## Jake

mightypudge said:


> Bros.
> 
> And, I just realized the headstocks were different. Kind of cool.



Bro, your bros are looking pretty similar to my non Jackson but still metal bros 





so sick


----------



## Brandonparty

I can definitely appreciate the HT7 love - I went the other way and just found an HT6 to keep mine company! Such great guitars.


----------



## toiletstand

after posting about it for so long i finally got one to call my own. Ordered it from sweetwater and they were super easy to work with. it came in over the weekend and im still way excited over it!


----------



## mightypudge

toiletstand said:


> after posting about it for so long i finally got one to call my own. Ordered it from sweetwater and they were super easy to work with. it came in over the weekend and im still way excited over it![/IMG]



That's where I ordered both of mine! Both instruments were immaculate and set up nicely. I still changed the strings and did my own tweaks, but I could not be happier with what I received.


----------



## Passtheapathy

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGmrSd_Q3VV/?taken-by=officialjacksonguitars

Looks like Jackson is listening. Orange Juggernaut is going into production!!


----------



## xzacx

I don't think I'd ever buy an orange guitar, but the natural binding on those looks so killer. I know the woods are different, but the matte black and blue would look so good with that same binding too.


----------



## mikernaut

That Orange version looks killer!


----------



## TedintheShed

I went to Gear Fest in Ft. Wayne and was surprised by the neck chunkiness compared to other Jackson's. Still, it was a great guitar.

Periphery played at Gearfest, and my daughters went and saw them. My youngest is a huge fan (she turned me on to them, as she plays guitar). She actually got to talk to Misha, and according to her sister she went completely fan-girl. Said it was funny, but the youngest said Misha was very nice. 

Misha if you read this thanks for encouraging her, as a father and fellow musician I appreciate it. (She was ty he one with the long curly purple hair).


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

I know I will be kicked and thrown to the hounds but... Have they thought about making an import version? I just love the feel of my USA, but I don't think it fits very well ....ty garage gigs.


----------



## TedintheShed

RaulThrashMetal said:


> I know I will be kicked and thrown to the hounds but... Have they thought about making an import version? I just love the feel of my USA, but I don't think it fits very well ....ty garage gigs.



They made an import version of the Broderick, so I don't see why they wouldn't unless Misha objects. They just may just want to make sure the market for the USA version is saturated first, or they just may have other priorities at this time.


----------



## Spicypickles

Misha's mentioned on various social media (and here IIRC) that he would be totally down to do an import version, but only if it were up to snuff. No compromises in quality, pubic hair, etc.


----------



## Miek

I can understand his point of view. He's always been pretty outspoken about what it would take for him to put his name on a guitar, and for a while I didn't think he would actually ever go with a company to make a sig. Jackson ended up being flexible and creative enough to offer something for him to be happy to put his name on. 

An import version would have to be more than just aesthetically similar.

oh i forgot he actually reads this thread on occasion so as a disclaimer I don't know exactly what his thoughts and opinions are so don't take me as being some super accurate font of bulb wisdom


----------



## Passtheapathy

I'll echo what the other guys have said: Misha definitely said on here he would do an import if it could still be high quality. He did also specifically mention that Jackson's dealers are still selling every Juggernaut they make, so it may be a little while.


----------



## bulb

TedintheShed said:


> I went to Gear Fest in Ft. Wayne and was surprised by the neck chunkiness compared to other Jackson's. Still, it was a great guitar.
> 
> Periphery played at Gearfest, and my daughters went and saw them. My youngest is a huge fan (she turned me on to them, as she plays guitar). She actually got to talk to Misha, and according to her sister she went completely fan-girl. Said it was funny, but the youngest said Misha was very nice.
> 
> Misha if you read this thanks for encouraging her, as a father and fellow musician I appreciate it. (She was ty he one with the long curly purple hair).



Ah yeah, I wasn't going for the thinnest neck possible, because not only does that affect the stability of the neck for obvious reasons, but I don't think it sounds very good either, a thicker and denser neck will always sound better in my experience, but I also don't want it to be a baseball bat, so it took a bit of tweaking to get right!

Also Gearfest was a blast, I'm glad I could help encourage your daughter, that's so awesome!


----------



## bulb

Miek said:


> I can understand his point of view. He's always been pretty outspoken about what it would take for him to put his name on a guitar, and for a while I didn't think he would actually ever go with a company to make a sig. Jackson ended up being flexible and creative enough to offer something for him to be happy to put his name on.
> 
> An import version would have to be more than just aesthetically similar.
> 
> oh i forgot he actually reads this thread on occasion so as a disclaimer I don't know exactly what his thoughts and opinions are so don't take me as being some super accurate font of bulb wisdom



I'll be honest, it's something that is in the works, and the initial samples have been VERY promising. I basically told Jackson that we had to make the import a guitar that I would be cool with playing live, and that is the goal. If it's going to have my name on it, it needs to be to my standard, or else it doesn't come out! It's not there yet, but hopefully it will be sooner than later!


----------



## feraledge

bulb said:


> I'll be honest, it's something that is in the works, and the initial samples have been VERY promising. I basically told Jackson that we had to make the import a guitar that I would be cool with playing live, and that is the goal. If it's going to have my name on it, it needs to be to my standard, or else it doesn't come out! It's not there yet, but hopefully it will be sooner than later!



Good to hear. Leaning towards solid colors or veneers?


----------



## smithsdot

ORANGE!!!!!

New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## cardinal

Warrior 7!!! With a proper looking pointed headstock. 

And a Rhoads 7! And SL7! Awesome!!!!! The Pro SL7 is essentially perfect.


----------



## xzacx

Wow. So much interesting/good new stuff. I've been hoping for a USA Dominion. I passed on a CS a while back and have regretted it. I love seeing all of the pointy headstocks too. I'm not a big fan of the ATs on most models. Too bad there's only one finish option on a lot of that stuff though.


----------



## thrashcomics

I will be receiving a Juggernaut in the next week. Not sure if it will be an HT6 or HT7 yet as the trade is still being worked out, but as soon as there is an import Silverburst I'll be getting that too.


----------



## HighGain510

I seriously do not need 4 Juggernauts... but damn that Matte Orange is calling my name!  Bummer that it's limited edition though!


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> I seriously do not need 4 Juggernauts... but damn that Matte Orange is calling my name!  Bummer that it's limited edition though!



Yeah we are just doing a really limited run of these, but godamn it's my favorite. Call me crazy, but the Quilt Top/Alder combo with the relatively thin matte paint job makes that guitar sound really special.


----------



## thrashcomics

* Laguna Blue HT6 on its way to me as we speak!

NGD next week


----------



## toiletstand

i need an ht7 now


----------



## Rich5150

As much as I dig the creamsicle, I still really want a tiger eye HT7 to go with my Laguna HT7


----------



## mikernaut

Where's the neon pink and green versions?  

I thought the instagram teaser made the color look nicer vs that shot on the Jackson page, that pic doesn't seem to do the orange color much justice.


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> Where's the neon pink and green versions?
> 
> I thought the instagram teaser made the color look nicer vs that shot on the Jackson page, that pic doesn't seem to do the orange color much justice.



I was thinking the same thing, Mike! 

Misha - Do you know if the production color will be identical to the one that you have? The orange they have up on the site looks a bit different so I was curious if they changed the shade used on the production models or something?


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Mike!
> 
> Misha - Do you know if the production color will be identical to the one that you have? The orange they have up on the site looks a bit different so I was curious if they changed the shade used on the production models or something?



The actual model will look exactly like mine, as mine was the sample that they sent for me to approve, so it will be EXACTLY that.


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> The actual model will look exactly like mine, as mine was the sample that they sent for me to approve, so it will be EXACTLY that.



Awesome!  That's going to be damn tasty!  Any idea how many might be done in that color for the US market (or any chance you could ask one of your folks @ Jackson for us pretty please?)? I gotta admit I'm tempted because I love bright colors and orange is a fave...


----------



## bulb

HighGain510 said:


> Awesome!  That's going to be damn tasty!  Any idea how many might be done in that color for the US market (or any chance you could ask one of your folks @ Jackson for us pretty please?)? I gotta admit I'm tempted because I love bright colors and orange is a fave...



I'm not entirely sure, but my guess would be maybe 20-30.


----------



## theicon2125

Can't wait to see how the import models turn out.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

God I would love one of these still. So far I'm still set on the blue, although the orange does look pretty cool. Just can't justify it though, I recently put in an order for a custom shop Soloist with a hard tail because it's been on my to-do list for a long, long time.


----------



## Casper777

HighGain510 said:


> I seriously do not need 4 Juggernauts... but damn that Matte Orange is calling my name!  Bummer that it's limited edition though!



Seriously tempted by one of those too 

but can't justify the purchase right now... mot enough time since the last Strandberg


----------



## Casper777

bulb said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but my guess would be maybe 20-30.


 
Ouch! that's VERY limited!!


----------



## thrashcomics

I got mine last night and god damned this is good. Thanks Misha!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/312486-ngd-usa-jackson-content.html


----------



## Beefmuffin

bulb said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but my guess would be maybe 20-30.



Are any going to be sold through Sweetwater or anywhere like that, also does anyone know the release date (outside of just July 2016). Literally everything that I needed to have happen in order for me to get one, happened. So I'm really wanting to make sure I don't miss out on my opportunity. Here is what transpired: 

1. The Misha post of the Orange HT7
2. I believe that we (sso) generated enough interest in that thread to make this production run happen. Or was it going to happen anyways?
3. I ask the wife, if we manage to get the opportunity to buy this guitar, can I have it. She laughs because I just bought a JP15 in January of this year. 
4. The news reaches me yesterday, that it is indeed going to have a limited run so I casually mention it to the wife. It was stated that short of me getting a raise, there was just no way I would be allowed to get it.
5. I get a raise out of no where today. It felt like a legitimate miracle. The wife's first question "You going to get that orange guitar you've been talking about for the past couple of months?"

Now I just need to make sure I get it.


----------



## TedintheShed

bulb said:


> Ah yeah, I wasn't going for the thinnest neck possible, because not only does that affect the stability of the neck for obvious reasons, but I don't think it sounds very good either, a thicker and denser neck will always sound better in my experience, but I also don't want it to be a baseball bat, so it took a bit of tweaking to get right!
> 
> Also Gearfest was a blast, I'm glad I could help encourage your daughter, that's so awesome!



When I had my basses custom made that was my experience as well. However having tiny sausage fingers I began experiencing with different material and found out that wenge really hit the sweet spot, and still allowed me to have a thinner neck profile. Not sure if you are familiar, but I played Fender Performers in the 80's and just loved those the necks. But the basses sounded to thin to me. 

Of course, guitar is a different beast altogether.


----------



## shpence

Any owners having tuning issues with the HT6/7? I love how my HT6 plays but 3rd string goes out of tune (even more than it's usual) immediately and just generally sounds "off'. Tuning overall has been a real issue and I've tried different strings, intonation adjustment, etc. with no luck. Not trying to talk anyone out of a purchase, just curious if this was happening to anyone else.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

shpence said:


> Any owners having tuning issues with the HT6/7? I love how my HT6 plays but 3rd string goes out of tune (even more than it's usual) immediately and just generally sounds "off'. Tuning overall has been a real issue and I've tried different strings, intonation adjustment, etc. with no luck. Not trying to talk anyone out of a purchase, just curious if this was happening to anyone else.


I had this issue and widened the nut slot and used nut sauce, it fixed the problem.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Your intonation could also still be off, recheck it with a strobe tuner. Both the HT6 and HT7 are fine on my end.


----------



## Passtheapathy

shpence said:


> Any owners having tuning issues with the HT6/7? I love how my HT6 plays but 3rd string goes out of tune (even more than it's usual) immediately and just generally sounds "off'. Tuning overall has been a real issue and I've tried different strings, intonation adjustment, etc. with no luck. Not trying to talk anyone out of a purchase, just curious if this was happening to anyone else.



A common issue. I love mine so much now - a nut replacement fixed the tuning problem completely. Intonation could still be off - the hipshot bridge springs actually don't have enough coil to totally fix any issue with it. One user here had to order and install a new spring.


----------



## BearOnGuitar

Beefmuffin said:


> Are any going to be sold through Sweetwater or anywhere like that, also does anyone know the release date (outside of just July 2016). Literally everything that I needed to have happen in order for me to get one, happened. So I'm really wanting to make sure I don't miss out on my opportunity. Here is what transpired:
> 
> 1. The Misha post of the Orange HT7
> 2. I believe that we (sso) generated enough interest in that thread to make this production run happen. Or was it going to happen anyways?
> 3. I ask the wife, if we manage to get the opportunity to buy this guitar, can I have it. She laughs because I just bought a JP15 in January of this year.
> 4. The news reaches me yesterday, that it is indeed going to have a limited run so I casually mention it to the wife. It was stated that short of me getting a raise, there was just no way I would be allowed to get it.
> 5. I get a raise out of no where today. It felt like a legitimate miracle. The wife's first question "You going to get that orange guitar you've been talking about for the past couple of months?"
> 
> Now I just need to make sure I get it.



That's a cool story! Seems like one of the guitars already has your name on it and everything else is falling into place. 

I'm lusting for a blue frost HT6 but then again I have a custom guitar in the making and I'm looking forward to place deposits on two more custom guitars. Let's see...


----------



## shpence

Passtheapathy said:


> A common issue. I love mine so much now - a nut replacement fixed the tuning problem completely. Intonation could still be off - the hipshot bridge springs actually don't have enough coil to totally fix any issue with it. One user here had to order and install a new spring.



Hmm, thanks guys/gals. I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## bulb

Beefmuffin said:


> Are any going to be sold through Sweetwater or anywhere like that, also does anyone know the release date (outside of just July 2016). Literally everything that I needed to have happen in order for me to get one, happened. So I'm really wanting to make sure I don't miss out on my opportunity. Here is what transpired:
> 
> 1. The Misha post of the Orange HT7
> 2. I believe that we (sso) generated enough interest in that thread to make this production run happen. Or was it going to happen anyways?
> 3. I ask the wife, if we manage to get the opportunity to buy this guitar, can I have it. She laughs because I just bought a JP15 in January of this year.
> 4. The news reaches me yesterday, that it is indeed going to have a limited run so I casually mention it to the wife. It was stated that short of me getting a raise, there was just no way I would be allowed to get it.
> 5. I get a raise out of no where today. It felt like a legitimate miracle. The wife's first question "You going to get that orange guitar you've been talking about for the past couple of months?"
> 
> Now I just need to make sure I get it.



Hey dude I'm glad you are so excited for them, truthfully I don't know when they are being released exactly, but I'm sure Sweetwater will get at least one since they do a lot of Fender/Jackson stuff and have been generally awesome to Periphery. This is a super limited run, so I'd maybe hit Sweetwater up to see if they can make sure to snag one for you and hold it!


----------



## thrashcomics

I can not get over how amazing this top is. Now if only I was a better player 

Misha have you thought of doing one in Eerie Dess Swirl? That has always been my favorite Jackson finish.


----------



## pott

I've just watched Misha's video presenting the guitar and I have some questions. I'm hesitating between an HT7 and an Aristides 070, since I pretty much gave up on finding decent hardtail 7s in 25.5" scale length.

But on the video, Misha presents an admittedly gorgeous amber HT6, which had a 3 pieces back and a very bland, single piece maple neck.
For the price I find this very disappointing. The neck I can forgive (it's quartersawn and has graphite reinforcements, so fair enough). But with a transparent finish, I'd expect at most a two pieces body symmetrically joined.

How have your own HT7 held up on the timber side of things? Note that I am asking this purely on the cosmetics side of things. I have 0 beliefs that less pieces = more tone. I do, though, believe that manufacturers should put the effort to keep their multi pieces bodies for solid colors, and make the effort to present matched two pieces (or single piece, who knows) bodies otherwise.


----------



## cmtd

shpence said:


> Any owners having tuning issues with the HT6/7? I love how my HT6 plays but 3rd string goes out of tune (even more than it's usual) immediately and just generally sounds "off'. Tuning overall has been a real issue and I've tried different strings, intonation adjustment, etc. with no luck. Not trying to talk anyone out of a purchase, just curious if this was happening to anyone else.



Yes, had this exact problem with mine. Had a complete setup done and the issue is solved. The factory action was quite high actually, after he filed the nut properly plays like butter and the tuning is rock solid.


----------



## Given To Fly

bulb said:


> Hey dude I'm glad you are so excited for them, truthfully I don't know when they are being released exactly, but I'm sure Sweetwater will get at least one since they do a lot of Fender/Jackson stuff and have been generally awesome to Periphery. This is a super limited run, so I'd maybe hit Sweetwater up to see if they can make sure to snag one for you and hold it!



They have been released. Dealers have them they just can not be sold yet. They are super limited. The one I did not see today will probably be the only time I never see one.  However, if I did see one, and I was Misha, I would have named the color "Orange Sherbet." I also know the price and and quantity but I do not want to bore you with facts and figures.


----------



## bulb

Given To Fly said:


> They have been released. Dealers have them they just can not be sold yet. They are super limited. The one I did not see today will probably be the only time I never see one.  However, if I did see one, and I was Misha, I would have named the color "Orange Sherbet." I also know the price and and quantity but I do not want to bore you with facts and figures.



Haha nice one dude! Well I hope you enjoyed the time you didn't spend with it, and that's not a bad name either, but I love me some cars, so Matte Lambo Orange it is!


----------



## Given To Fly

bulb said:


> Haha nice one dude! Well I hope you enjoyed the time you didn't spend with it, and that's not a bad name either, but I love me some cars, so Matte Lambo Orange it is!



I didn't know the color had a name passed "orange." I love me some cars too. These two might be to your taste. Frost Blue could now be Matte Lambo Blue.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Just wanted to post an update to those who may not know yet. Those Lambo Orange HT7s are a "90 days after order" and the starting price is 5,299.00 USD. You might be able to get talk your reps down to a more comfortable price. Unfortunately though, I was looking in that 3k wheelhouse. Can't do 4+ =/


----------



## narad

So a different paint scheme practically doubles the price of the guitar? :-/


----------



## illimmigrant

Beefmuffin said:


> Just wanted to post an update to those who may not know yet. Those Lambo Orange HT7s are a "90 days after order" and the starting price is 5,299.00 USD. You might be able to get talk your reps down to a more comfortable price. Unfortunately though, I was looking in that 3k wheelhouse. Can't do 4+ =/



I saw that as well and was a bit surprised. I know it's a very limited run, but it's a huge price difference.

Not that this is an apples to apples comparison, but back when Dingwall announced the limited run of 50 matte pink Ng-2 basses, the pre-oder price was around $2,299 where I saw it advertised. I ended up getting in on the run through Bass Central just a month ago, by total fluke, for the price of a regular NG-2. So while I expected the Orange model to cost more, I just didn't imagine it'd be that much of a difference.

I have a Tiger Eye 6-string, and while I'm GASing had for a 7, I just can't shell out the cash for the orange. But man, I love my 6!


----------



## Thelamon

narad said:


> So a different paint scheme practically doubles the price of the guitar? :-/



I'm kinda with you. I understand the scarcity of this color in terms of production plays a part, but I imagine a lot of stock will sit for awhile at that price. Is there a chance that that's the MSRP before the typical deductions? I.E., the HT6 in Tiger Eye is $4k, actual price is much less?


----------



## cardinal

There was a pre-sale on eBay for around $3,700 from a Canadian dealer. Maybe Lee bought it lol.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> So a different paint scheme practically doubles the price of the guitar? :-/



Literally the only way that price even remotely makes sense, even as MAP, is if the run is coming out of the custom shop...

For that price I'd look for a normal trans finish one with a crappy top, talk the dealer down, have Marty Bell refinish it and still be $2k+ ahead


----------



## Jonathan20022

You guys sure that isn't MSRP? That sounds way too high, the HT8 had an MSRP of 5k or so, so that may be it.


----------



## Beefmuffin

I am just repeating what my sales rep at sweetwater told me. He offered to work on the price, so I assume 5,299.00 is the obvious MSRP he got from Jackson. He told me that he could get it closer to 3k for me but it would still be well out of that range. So I'm assuming at best....3,600+ because he knows 500 bucks or so wouldn't keep my from buying it...and those reps will cut some deals to make money like that so the fact he didn't push me harder leads me to believe it's around 4K. If someone else finds out anything different from anywhere else, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah not for nothing, but I think the 5k number is MSRP for sure. Not even the 8 strings were that much haha.


----------



## JohnTanner

I managed to get my hands on one of these and give it a whirl at Cosmo Music in Toronto the other day. Great sounding guitar. The pickups are very versatile. The scale of the neck is a lot to get used to though, but the beauty of the guitar makes getting used to it so worth it


----------



## GXPO

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but have any of you guys tuned these up to standard E as of yet? I have an opportunity to grab one but I'm without an amp at the moment so I tend not to drop the tuning too much.. 

Would you guys recommend a new nut as the gauge will be quite step down? I haven't had a non-locking nut in so long, this all feels so foreign.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I know someone else tuned up to E here with success, I don't recommend a nut replacement since Jackson decided to finish over the actual nut segment so you'd have to modify the area that makes contact with the finish of the headstock/nut to remove/replace it.


----------



## thrashcomics

I am playing in drop d and standard and it sounds wonderful both plugged and unplugged.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Another thing to note is the only real thing you might have to deal with is behind the nut ringing since going from 11-56 to whatever you want to use in E will surely not properly fit the nut. Easy remedy is some foam behind the nut and/or fretwrap of some sort.


----------



## GXPO

Good advice as always chaps! +imagination rep. 

I went ahead and bought the HT6 in Amber Tiger, will post pics when it arrives. Thanks again!


----------



## Casper777

Hey just put my deposit for the Orange Limited Edition 

Will be soon part of the family!

By the way I always liked the Dinky series at Jackson guitars better than the rest of the line...


----------



## pott

pott said:


> I've just watched Misha's video presenting the guitar and I have some questions. I'm hesitating between an HT7 and an Aristides 070, since I pretty much gave up on finding decent hardtail 7s in 25.5" scale length.
> 
> But on the video, Misha presents an admittedly gorgeous amber HT6, which had a 3 pieces back and a very bland, single piece maple neck.
> For the price I find this very disappointing. The neck I can forgive (it's quartersawn and has graphite reinforcements, so fair enough). But with a transparent finish, I'd expect at most a two pieces body symmetrically joined.
> 
> How have your own HT7 held up on the timber side of things? Note that I am asking this purely on the cosmetics side of things. I have 0 beliefs that less pieces = more tone. I do, though, believe that manufacturers should put the effort to keep their multi pieces bodies for solid colors, and make the effort to present matched two pieces (or single piece, who knows) bodies otherwise.



No comments from owners?

I've visited the Aristides workshop and and speced and ordered an O7O there instead. Hard to find HTs to try here or anywhere I travel, and the timber findings made me a feel a little demotivated.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The concept of multiple laminated woods is for the purpose of stability when it comes to necks, multi-piece bodies aren't inferior to one piece bodies. It's a production line, and they're not going to separate body woods on that level for the sake of a cosmetic feature that you literally will not look at unless you look at your guitars instead of playing them. My HT6 is a one piece body and the 7 is a 2 piece body. 

As far as the neck, it's a signature and it's not your preference or mine but the person who designed it. Wenge/Rosewood/Flame Maple/etc are all fine and dandy for guys like me who record more than they're out performing. And those might look cool, but try touring with exotic woods and let us know how that turns out for you. I have never had to adjust my truss rod, save for a string gauge change to keep the neck relief set the same way it was with heavier strings. The stability of a one piece maple neck has been proven time and time again.

Aristides is fantastic as well, some of the best guitars ever and great people. You'll enjoy your 070 when you get it. If there's anything to complain about it's the lack of quality tops coming out, and while looking for an Amber HT6 with a nice top it's hard to want to fork over the cash for something that looks like this







EDIT: There's actually some really nice ones on Reverb, but I'd hate to buy blind and end up with a guitar that looked like that when all the promotional videos are pushing the model with a top like this

http://imgur.com/a/y6g73


----------



## pott

Assembly line or not, for the price, I'd expect the multi-pieces back to be reserved for instruments where they would not be viewed. Especially given your comment that your various HTs have varying amount of pieces at the back. I'd expect this to be standard practice for some manufacturers (interesting fact, given that I'm fine cosmetically with 1 or 2 pieces back but always find 3 pieces to look 'off' for some reason). As it says on my post, this is purely cosmetic and my comment had nothing to do with stability for the body.

About the neck, I'm not sure why you bring up exotic woods. My comment was, again, purely on the cosmetics of things ('bland'). I know what a signature model is, and I'm not suggesting Misha changes it. Like I said right on the post, while it's something I'm not 100% in tune with, it's also something I can easily let go; I appreciate reinforced necks, and if not, it's not like adjusting them is hard. 

I have an O6O already, so yeah, will definitely like the O7O.
Didn't quite know about the bland tops issue... I guess I did well not going for an HT7 then, all things considered.


----------



## Casper777

Ok so I thought it might be of interest for some...

I just have been quoted "October" for the arrival of my HT6 Orange Limbo... not that bad, but I wasn't expected so much wait  well... guess it will have to be considered as my Christmas gift!!


----------



## jephjacques

heads up: these guitars still own


----------



## JohnTanner

Yikes, had no idea the tops could vary so much cosmetically. I think I'll have to wait till a dealer gets one in to see it in the flesh before I seriously consider buying one.


----------



## undead115

bulb said:


> I think you will be stoked, so I say we keep it a surprise hehe.


the only case candy i got was a guitar strap. i reserved my amber tiger eye ht6 from sam ash and i took pics that day showing the rest of the case candy i didnt get. i picked up the guitar the very next day and i asked them where the rest of the stuff was and they said it only comes with a strap. i also paid extra to extend the warranty (wich i also didnt get). what should i do? i really want that case candy that a sam ash employee must have in their room right now! and the warranty too. i cant sleep at night thinking about the warranty and case candy i didnt get. i have all reciepts and the sellers info (he gave me his card) its been over two months so i cant return it and buy elsewhere. help! should i contact jackson? or sam ash?


----------



## The 1

undead115 said:


> the only case candy i got was a guitar strap. i reserved my amber tiger eye ht6 from sam ash and i took pics that day showing the rest of the case candy i didnt get. i picked up the guitar the very next day and i asked them where the rest of the stuff was and they said it only comes with a strap. i also paid extra to extend the warranty (wich i also didnt get). what should i do? i really want that case candy that a sam ash employee must have in their room right now! and the warranty too. i cant sleep at night thinking about the warranty and case candy i didnt get. i have all reciepts and the sellers info (he gave me his card) its been over two months so i cant return it and buy elsewhere. help! should i contact jackson? or sam ash?



That blows dude. This is definitely a failing on Sam Ash's part so try bringing it up with them first. They probably can't do anything about the case candy, but if you paid for warranty, then they need to give it to you or refund it.


----------



## Passtheapathy

JohnTanner said:


> Yikes, had no idea the tops could vary so much cosmetically. I think I'll have to wait till a dealer gets one in to see it in the flesh before I seriously consider buying one.



It's just so difficult to capture the tops properly in pictures. My laguna burst HT6 can look pretty boring in the wrong light at the wrong angle. But it actually has a top so utterly gorgeous that it looks straight out of Misha's collection. You can also just ask for a few extra pictures from different angles if you want to buy it online like I did. 

That amber tiger eye picture looks downright awful, and it definitely isn't nearly as intricate and eye catching as some others I've seen - but, I wonder how it looks from an angle with the right light.


----------



## illimmigrant

Jonathan20022 said:


> ... If there's anything to complain about it's the lack of quality tops coming out, and while looking for an Amber HT6 with a nice top it's hard to want to fork over the cash for something that looks like this
> 
> 
> EDIT: There's actually some really nice ones on Reverb, but I'd hate to buy blind and end up with a guitar that looked like that when all the promotional videos are pushing the model with a top like this
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/y6g73



I agree the tops have not been super consistent. I think I'd rather see less of these guitars made so that they carry the right tops instead of whatever they have around. It took me months of browsing to find the Amber HT6 that I own. I also got it through Reverb from a store called Eddie's Guitars in St. Louis. As soon as I saw the picture I contacted the seller to make sure that was the exact guitar being shipped. Their picture was not edited or over-hyped, but you could tell the top was going to look nice.
I've posted a picture on a prior page, so I won't take up the room again, but it's on this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4614887&postcount=1669

It is an awesome guitar though. For being some else's design, it feels right at home in my hands.


----------



## technomancer

illimmigrant said:


> I agree the tops have not been super consistent. I think I'd rather see less of these guitars made so that they carry the right tops instead of whatever they have around.



They're 3A tops, the better tops are GOING to be the exception


----------



## narad

illimmigrant said:


> I agree the tops have not been super consistent. I think I'd rather see less of these guitars made so that they carry the right tops instead of whatever they have around. It took me months of browsing to find the Amber HT6 that I own.



Your amber one is super nice. Maybe I'm asking too much but I could definitely rationalize paying $300 more for a Misha-grade top, if only they would do it.


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> Your amber one is super nice. Maybe I'm asking too much but I could definitely rationalize paying $300 more for a Misha-grade top, if only they would do it.



"Misha-grade" that's a good one


----------



## Jonathan20022

Passtheapathy said:


> but, I wonder how it looks from an angle with the right light.



It doesn't change much, the amber guitars are stained pretty heavily to set the figure of the maple in and what that does is throw away about 70% of the variance you'll see on the laguna stain guitars.

The most you'll see is the dark areas of the figure widen and a bit more contrast around the edges of each ripple (?). I also agree, I wouldn't buy one without shopping around and checking out what they look like firsthand.



narad said:


> Your amber one is super nice. Maybe I'm asking too much but I could definitely rationalize paying $300 more for a Misha-grade top, if only they would do it.



I wouldn't do that, just because there are still some situations where you get a really average/subpar top for an upcharge cost. But most of the time you'll be good paying an upcharge.


----------



## kabz

Tried an HT7 yesterday and the sound was great, very even clarity as every string was audible on a dual rec, totally see the draw with these electronics.

HOWEVER, the build quality I didn't love -- especially for that price. 
This could have easily been 2,000-2,500 given the structure of how they set up the signature deal, everyone wants to make money on this guitar (Misha, Jackson, and reseller) so I get the high tag, but it sure as hell does not FEEL as good as other axes in this price range. 

The top was pretty, but it didn't blow me away, and I love how it looks in photos, in person -- not so much
Kinda disappointed all around, definitely not even considering it as my next 7string purchase. (And I'm looking in the 2K-3K range).

Compared to my PRS Quilted 10-Top -- the top on my PRS is far superior. The build of it and playability is superior, albeit being a totally different set up guitar. Still, unless you're on par or better than a PRS for example, I can't invest my money in it.
I have been set on buying a Kiesel, but after trying the Ernie Ball Majesty, Suhr (which was just okay), and Tom Anderson guitars (simply incredible), this guitar feels like Jackson is cackling behind closed doors, loving how the Periphery fan boys (which I am totally one, seeing them live this week) will just eat up this guitar.


----------



## pott

What did you feel wasn't great about the build quality? Or did you mean more the choice of materials? (you mentioned the top, was there anything else?)


----------



## Casper777

kabz said:


> Tried an HT7 yesterday and the sound was great, very even clarity as every string was audible on a dual rec, totally see the draw with these electronics.
> 
> HOWEVER, the build quality I didn't love -- especially for that price.
> This could have easily been 2,000-2,500 given the structure of how they set up the signature deal, everyone wants to make money on this guitar (Misha, Jackson, and reseller) so I get the high tag, but it sure as hell does not FEEL as good as other axes in this price range.
> 
> The top was pretty, but it didn't blow me away, and I love how it looks in photos, in person -- not so much
> Kinda disappointed all around, definitely not even considering it as my next 7string purchase. (And I'm looking in the 2K-3K range).
> 
> Compared to my PRS Quilted 10-Top -- the top on my PRS is far superior. The build of it and playability is superior, albeit being a totally different set up guitar. Still, unless you're on par or better than a PRS for example, I can't invest my money in it.
> I have been set on buying a Kiesel, but after trying the Ernie Ball Majesty, Suhr (which was just okay), and Tom Anderson guitars (simply incredible), this guitar feels like Jackson is cackling behind closed doors, loving how the Periphery fan boys (which I am totally one, seeing them live this week) will just eat up this guitar.



Is the "quality" of a guitar only related to the amount of figuring on the top for you?!?

and even on esthetics, it's not fair to compare a PRS 10-top which is a costly option to the Jackson top! An artist top will be even better, but way more expensive.

Having many high end guitars (Suhr, PRS, Mayo) I'm really looking forward to making a review of the Jackson when I get it, as I have NEVER played one (yep it happens...). will let you know in a few weeks!


----------



## technomancer

kabz said:


> Tried an HT7 yesterday and the sound was great, very even clarity as every string was audible on a dual rec, totally see the draw with these electronics.
> 
> HOWEVER, the build quality I didn't love -- especially for that price.
> This could have easily been 2,000-2,500 given the structure of how they set up the signature deal, everyone wants to make money on this guitar (Misha, Jackson, and reseller) so I get the high tag, but it sure as hell does not FEEL as good as other axes in this price range.
> 
> The top was pretty, but it didn't blow me away, and I love how it looks in photos, in person -- not so much
> Kinda disappointed all around, definitely not even considering it as my next 7string purchase. (And I'm looking in the 2K-3K range).
> 
> Compared to my PRS Quilted 10-Top -- the top on my PRS is far superior. The build of it and playability is superior, albeit being a totally different set up guitar. Still, unless you're on par or better than a PRS for example, I can't invest my money in it.
> I have been set on buying a Kiesel, but after trying the Ernie Ball Majesty, Suhr (which was just okay), and Tom Anderson guitars (simply incredible), this guitar feels like Jackson is cackling behind closed doors, loving how the Periphery fan boys (which I am totally one, seeing them live this week) will just eat up this guitar.



The Jackson has a 3A top so it is what it is, not sure what people aren't grasping about that. 

It really sounds like you're confusing personal preference with build quality... or you found a dud Suhr which is not easy to do along with a dud Misha sig. Suhr and Anderson are usually virtually identical in build quality with different feel, and again in the same ballpark as PRS.

I don't own one of these and am unlikely to buy one, but I've seen enough guys that I know that know quality guitars talking about how great these are and have played enough USA Jacksons to say something doesn't add up with what you're saying  What were the actual issues with the Jackson, or did you just not like the top and feel of the guitar?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

technomancer said:


> The Jackson has a 3A top so it is what it is, not sure what people aren't grasping about that.



Well, on the one hand, obviously no brand is immune to the tops debate--EBMM, PRS, Gibson, Jackson...pretty much all of the big brands have caught flak for it at some point. However, on the other hand, the complaints aren't _that_ hard to understand. Firstly, the wood/top grading system isn't very reliable, especially when comparing the systems used from brand to brand. It isn't nearly as universal as people seem to believe, nor are the lower-end tops of a given grade widely advertised, so I think the surprise some people are having when they open their cases is understandable. At the end of the day, and as this thread has continually proven, the 3A grading classification doesn't shed much light on what kind of top you'll receive when the guitar arrives. Just in the two examples posted by Johnathon above, by some other company's metric, that'd be like a sub-3A top and a 5A top...huge difference between those two. 

That said, this is a production guitar we're talking about here, and the previous poster was comparing it to a company with a specific upgrade option for better tops, not to mention probably the highest quality wood library in the industry, and on the other hand, with a brand that is operating on a much smaller scale and specializing in very high end custom guitars. Of course their wood selections are going to be better. The only problem is, there's no way I'd want that guitar posted above--even if we can justify that it IS a 3A top, it just doesn't look good, plain and simple. Especially not compared to some of the more spectacular examples of this guitar that we've seen thus far. The better solution in my opinion is to charge a higher premium for the trans-finish models and be more selective with the tops that go on them, even if that means there's less of them available for sale. Not good from a business perspective obviously, but as a consumer, that's the only way I'd take a gamble on one of the trans finishes without being able to preview it online from a retailer. (Although personally, I find myself preferring the opaque finishes on these anyway...the silverburst looks especially awesome).


----------



## kabz

technomancer said:


> The Jackson has a 3A top so it is what it is, not sure what people aren't grasping about that.
> 
> It really sounds like you're confusing personal preference with build quality... or you found a dud Suhr which is not easy to do along with a dud Misha sig.
> 
> Suhr and Anderson are usually virtually identical in build quality with different feel, and again in the same ballpark as PRS.
> 
> I don't own one of these and am unlikely to buy one, but I've seen enough guys that I know that know quality guitars talking about how great these are and have played enough USA Jacksons to say something doesn't add up with what you're saying  What were the actual issues with the Jackson, or did you just not like the top and feel of the guitar?




3A top on a $3,000+ guitar that has build quality issues that I 100% had no clue about until after playing it then visiting this thread and reading it through.
That's just unacceptable to me. So my starting point is PRICE.
I don't know how else to say, I wanted to LOVE this guitar. I wanted to BUY this guitar. After playing it, it feels cheap for what it is.

And aesthetically you can say Suhr and Tom Anderson are virtually identical, but you have to be on another planet to say that they are on the same level of playability, sound, and build quality.
The TA was FAR superior. (Btw that Tom Anderson drop top was on sale from $4450 to $3430 or something so again, fair comparison based on PRICE alone. 
And didn't even bug me that it was a bolt-on.

Man, I've lusted over Suhr's. Big Guthrie fan, and always meant to play one, and they are fine guitars. My goal that day was to play several. TA guitars stole the show, though.

And I tried it out at Mesa Boogie Hollywood, so you can call them and tell them they have a dud Suhr. 

But there's absolutely no "confusion" on my part.


----------



## technomancer

Again playability and sound are completely subjective, a setup you don't like or pickups you don't like the tone of will screw either. For example I really dislike BKP Painkillers and the upper mid spike they have. Does that make them bad pickups? No it means I don't like them.

So what was off about the build quality? You have yet to mention anything that was actually wrong or off about any of the guitars other than you didn't like them and you didn't like the top on the Jackson. Bad fretwork? Finish flaws? Poorly cut nuts? Flaws in the woodworking? improperly sanded necks? What was wrong with the build quality.


----------



## kabz

technomancer said:


> Again playability and sound are completely subjective, a setup you don't like or pickups you don't like the tone of will screw either. For example I really dislike BKP Painkillers and the upper mid spike they have. Does that make them bad pickups? No it means I don't like them.
> 
> So what was off about the build quality? You have yet to mention anything that was actually wrong or off about any of the guitars other than you didn't like them and you didn't like the top on the Jackson. Bad fretwork? Finish flaws? Poorly cut nuts? Flaws in the woodworking? improperly sanded necks? What was wrong with the build quality.



My bad,start with minor go to major
First the neck felt unevenly finished, some parts felt smoother on the maple and other parts felt rougher.
Some Frets felt "sharp" at the edge - I've played instruments that have some "Bite" on the edge of the fret, but never anything that sharp.
In this case only some were sharp around the nut and around 12th fret.
Volume knobs were weird, had a good amount of resistance, but I could see that growing on me, still felt strange at first.

Binding was weeeeird. The binding looked off. It seemed to not fit right in the neck pocket, and the neck joint felt like there was too much room.
I was alarmed by the space between the neck and the body, I was expecting there to be none. 

The binding was very disappointing. There was almost a slight angle to it, that I thought was intentional, but it wasn't. It just kind of drifted, and didn't feel "in-line"
I should have snapped a photo.
The top I already mentioned was ho-hum, nothing impressive, and it doesn't pop like all the photos and videos I've seen of it.
This was at Sam Ash for anyone curious.

No complaints about the sound at all. Tried through a 1990s original dual rectifier. It sounded sweet, which is really the only consolation.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I'm loving my HT6 and HT7 I also have a prs holcomb and prefer my Jacksons to it. I feel like so much of this is subjective.


----------



## p88

technomancer said:


> They're 3A tops, the better tops are GOING to be the exception



See, I agree with you 100%, Jackson have done well to cover themself by listing the model as having a 3A top. According to that, the better tops ARE going to be the exception.

I just don't think jackson are doing much to help themself by using these exceptionally topped guitars to advertise the model. Whether we like it or not, pictures speak more than words, and when you see a good top on a stock photo, then receive a typical 3A top after having ordering one blind, you'd be annoyed. Well i would be.

If someone was to claim that the tops used in the stock photos are the same grade as the less visually appealing ones, then the categorisation "3A" is redundant given the wide fluctuations in appearance.


----------



## narad

p88 said:


> See, I agree with you 100%, Jackson have done well to cover themself by listing the model as having a 3A top. According to that, the better tops ARE going to be the exception.
> 
> I just don't think jackson are doing much to help themself by using these exceptionally topped guitars to advertise the model. Whether we like it or not, pictures speak more than words, and when you see a good top on a stock photo, then receive a typical 3A top after having ordering one blind, you'd be annoyed. Well i would be.
> 
> If someone was to claim that the tops used in the stock photos are the same grade as the less visually appealing ones, then the categorisation "3A" is redundant given the wide fluctuations in appearance.



Yea, I mean, basically no one went into the Holcomb/Waring sig runs expecting something exactly on par with what they actually play, given the runs stated 10 tops and they're really playing private stock. Disappointing that a 10 top designation can be put on an instrument run whose tops were largely crap, but at least you had some indication you were explicitly signing up for something "less than". Since Jackson doesn't have so much of this distinction, I'm disappointed to see a difference between what they ship to Misha and what they ship to customers/fans. The usual footnote "* Misha Mansoor, seen here with a 5A maple top Juggernaut. Jackson HT models with 3A maple top." type of thing, and then apparently no consistency to even stay exactly at 3A (and making a couple here and there noticeably way better than others) isn't helping things either.

Call me crazy, but signature gear should be essentially on par with what the artists are playing unless otherwise noted, and kudos for guys like Paul Gilbert who will just show up in some town and grab any PGM model and have at (though being a painted guitar, his actions mostly just demonstrate the guitars being up to his general quality standards, not in their pretty materials).


----------



## p88

i _*really*_ hope it doesn't seem like i'm hating on misha or jackson - i've been lusting after the HT6 ever since i saw this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=281373

in fact, i have actually saved up enough money to buy a HT6, but just cant find one with a good enough top. it's really frustrating because i want to buy this guitar, but all the specimens i've seen are really lackluster.

so instead, i've decided to save a bit more and get a jackson custom select...that'll teach 'em...haha


----------



## Casper777

Well I guess I solved all these 10-top AAAAAA issues by ordering the orange one!!


----------



## bulb

Casper777 said:


> Well I guess I solved all these 10-top AAAAAA issues by ordering the orange one!!



Haha awesome, I hope you love it! My orange one is my personal fave out of my collection!


----------



## Casper777

bulb said:


> Haha awesome, I hope you love it! My orange one is my personal fave out of my collection!



I'll definitively let you know what I think of it when I get it (if you care )


----------



## Casper777

bulb said:


> Haha awesome, I hope you love it! My orange one is my personal fave out of my collection!


 
Hey Misha, by the way can we know finally how many Orange ones will be produced?


----------



## Ambit

Jonathan20022 said:


> The concept of multiple laminated woods is for the purpose of stability when it comes to necks, multi-piece bodies aren't inferior to one piece bodies. It's a production line, and they're not going to separate body woods on that level for the sake of a cosmetic feature that you literally will not look at unless you look at your guitars instead of playing them. My HT6 is a one piece body and the 7 is a 2 piece body.
> 
> As far as the neck, it's a signature and it's not your preference or mine but the person who designed it. Wenge/Rosewood/Flame Maple/etc are all fine and dandy for guys like me who record more than they're out performing. And those might look cool, but try touring with exotic woods and let us know how that turns out for you. I have never had to adjust my truss rod, save for a string gauge change to keep the neck relief set the same way it was with heavier strings. The stability of a one piece maple neck has been proven time and time again.
> 
> Aristides is fantastic as well, some of the best guitars ever and great people. You'll enjoy your 070 when you get it. If there's anything to complain about it's the lack of quality tops coming out, and while looking for an Amber HT6 with a nice top it's hard to want to fork over the cash for something that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There's actually some really nice ones on Reverb, but I'd hate to buy blind and end up with a guitar that looked like that when all the promotional videos are pushing the model with a top like this
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/y6g73



100% agree. I think it's a little ridiculous how much these tops vary. I've seen some amazing ones, and some awful ones. Must not be much quality control over at Jackson.

This top..... This guitar needs to be sent back to Jackson.

https://reverb.com/item/2111454-jackson-usa-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-ht6-electric-guitar


----------



## Passtheapathy

Ambit said:


> 100% agree. I think it's a little ridiculous how much these tops vary. I've seen some amazing ones, and some awful ones. Must not be much quality control over at Jackson.
> 
> This top..... This guitar needs to be sent back to Jackson.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2111454-jackson-usa-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-ht6-electric-guitar



Oh gosh. I've quickly browsed the pictures of that one before and I was convinced that it must have been some bad photos. Looking a little closer, though...it's hideous. That guitar is a B-stock item that should be sold at a large discount.


----------



## toiletstand

i dunno id definitely like to see that one under better lighting.i notice the contrast on the top is a little lighter/different on the laguna burst models


----------



## Mraz

Too expensive imo.. Sadly, otherwise would have gotten it.. Now I rather get a custom kiesel DC7X


----------



## narad

toiletstand said:


> i dunno id definitely like to see that one under better lighting.i notice the contrast on the top is a little lighter/different on the laguna burst models



They're not double-stained. It still doesn't account for a top looking like crap from 4 different angles.


----------



## katsumura78

The tops are very hit and miss. I went through two Laguna bursts before I just said screw it and grabbed a matte blue frost. The basswood sounded better to me so it was worth all the trouble returning a couple guitars.


----------



## kabz

katsumura78 said:


> The tops are very hit and miss. I went through two Laguna bursts before I just said screw it and grabbed a matte blue frost. The basswood sounded better to me so it was worth all the trouble returning a couple guitars.



Dude, yes.

I've played this guitar on 5 different occasions, and the time I played the matte black basswood model, it felt much better in regards to construction, and the sound was more defined, and fuller.

I still think it's wayyy overpriced, and given how much Misha has bounced around in the past with his signature models, I can totally see him get a signature model with a different company (imagine if he chose Kiesel  )

But I'm sure bulb is gonna be loyal to Jackson for now because it seems like despite the price, they are selling just fine.


----------



## SnowfaLL

kabz said:


> Dude, yes.
> 
> I've played this guitar on 5 different occasions, and the time I played the matte black basswood model, it felt much better in regards to construction, and the sound was more defined, and fuller.
> 
> I still think it's wayyy overpriced, and given how much Misha has bounced around in the past with his signature models, I can totally see him get a signature model with a different company (imagine if he chose Kiesel  )
> 
> But I'm sure bulb is gonna be loyal to Jackson for now because it seems like despite the price, they are selling just fine.



The Misha love + the Kiesel hate would make SS.org implode


----------



## Ambit

I think it's really lame that if you want a good looking top, you basically have to get the insanely overpriced version, with the P logo and the engraved pickups, neither of which I want. On the other end, I don't want to pay $2700 for a Jackson that has a matte top..... Ugh. 2k would be a much better price for one of those.


----------



## bulb

Ambit said:


> I think it's really lame that if you want a good looking top, you basically have to get the insanely overpriced version, with the P logo and the engraved pickups, neither of which I want. On the other end, I don't want to pay $2700 for a Jackson that has a matte top..... Ugh. 2k would be a much better price for one of those.



Just for the record, you absolutely don't need to get the one with the P logo to "get a good top". The tops are the same spec between the "Bulb" and "Standard" models. The only difference in the Bulb one other than the pickup covers is you get the "P" inlay which is done by Ron Thorn which is why there is a substantial price jump, but the bread and butter has always been the Standard model for that reason.

The tops are 3A tops because a 5/8" top ain't cheap. Thanks to Mother Nature they will vary in grain, figure and look, and no one really knows what the top will look like until they cut into it.

If you want something with a nice top or something to your taste, I'd recommend reaching out to dealers and asking for pics or video. Sweetwater and The Music Zoo are great dealers that have awesome customer service, and hopefully they can help you find something you would like!

Hope this clears that up!


----------



## Wildebeest

Misha, any plans on a maple fretboard run?


----------



## Given To Fly

We should start with the basics just so everybody is on the same page:

http://csfs.colostate.edu/colorado-trees/what-is-a-tree-how-does-it-work/


----------



## bulb

Wildebeest said:


> Misha, any plans on a maple fretboard run?



If I were to do something like that I would want it to be a cooked maple neck, ideally flamed maple.


----------



## GXPO

bulb said:


> If I were to do something like that I would want it to be a cooked maple neck, ideally flamed maple.



Not that I can afford another but yes, do that. In fact, slap a hipshot trem on that sucker and go full on Guthrie.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'd be down to grab a baked board/trem HT. 

Make it a floyd


----------



## Rich5150

Ambit said:


> I think it's really lame that if you want a good looking top, you basically have to get the insanely overpriced version, with the P logo and the engraved pickups, neither of which I want. On the other end, I don't want to pay $2700 for a Jackson that has a matte top..... Ugh. 2k would be a much better price for one of those.



Nope mine is not a Bulb edition and i think i have a pretty good top


----------



## cslushy

That is probably the best I have seen ^^^.


----------



## Wildebeest

bulb said:


> If I were to do something like that I would want it to be a cooked maple neck, ideally flamed maple.


Yowza thanks friendo. That would look amazing on your sig.


----------



## bwherry

cslushy said:


> That is probably the best I have seen ^^^.



+1


----------



## SwanWings

a baked flame maple.... mmm that sounds awesome! I still probably wouldn't buy one of these just simply because it's out of my price range. I'll stick to my poor man's juggernaut (DK2M ht) for now, lol.


PS, I guess I kind of understand wanting a nice top with an expensive guitar, but.... if it sounds incredible and plays incredible, how much does that part really matter? not looking to get flamed, just my opinion


----------



## cmtd

Non bulb edition here too. I'm fairly happy with my Laguna top as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The tops just vary and you need to shop around if you want to get something specific. Here's my non bulb edition as well.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Jonathan20022 said:


> The tops just vary and you need to shop around if you want to get something specific. Here's my non bulb edition as well.



WOW. And I thought I had a good top...

But yes: if there is ever a roasted maple neck version of the Juggernaut, count me in.


----------



## kevdes93

First peek at the import version? In the full video you can tell the bridge isn't a real hipshot and the inlays are different


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

kevdes93 said:


> First peek at the import version? In the full video you can tell the bridge isn't a real hipshot and the inlays are different



exciting! 

time to speculate on specs!!!!


----------



## A-Branger

I know people are going to kill me, but it needs neck binding


----------



## mperrotti34

why wouldnt they use a real hipshot? its not like it adds that much to the cost of a guitar.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

I would love to see a matte blue frost import and why not Piranha Tooth inlays ? Anyways i trust Misha and plus its his signature he can do whatever he likes .


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

mperrotti34 said:


> why wouldnt they use a real hipshot? its not like it adds that much to the cost of a guitar.



It all adds up. Ask anyone who's done a project guitar. $40 on a bridge here, $40 on tuners there, $10 on ferrules over there, and suddenly... The guitar ends up $200 more expensive and barely any nicer. 

Hipshot hardtails have an excellent finish quality, but the design doesn't exactly translate it into performance. So why add expense in a highly competitive price bracket?


----------



## GXPO

Looks like they've opted for Juggernauts, that was always my biggest concern with the probable import model. 

I'm guessing:

Basswood body
1 piece maple neck
Jackson Bridge
Juggers
Jackson Locking tuners
Nickle frets

Price, a bit tricky. Maybe in the region of the Broderick import? - Floyd (and additional routing) + Juggernauts and you'd think the price would be in the same ball park. 

Speculate wildly!


----------



## Millul

I might have to buy this if/when it comes out!


----------



## A-Branger

maybe would get some veneers? the body shape is not too extreme so it can be done.

but theres a good chance the firsts would be plain mate colors, black n blue 


I wonder why those inlays?, Jackson do the tooth inlays things on cheap models too, so its not a price feature. THey look like dots on that picture, but on the video they look like something different, but not the tooth things sadly


----------



## Casper777

Just got a mail!! My Orange HT6 is on its way to me!! 

first Jackson ever for me! ( I think the last and only time I played a jackson was 20 years ago)

So expect a honest review in my NGD soon!!

Anybody else ordered one?


----------



## Ambit

bulb said:


> Just for the record, you absolutely don't need to get the one with the P logo to "get a good top". The tops are the same spec between the "Bulb" and "Standard" models. The only difference in the Bulb one other than the pickup covers is you get the "P" inlay which is done by Ron Thorn which is why there is a substantial price jump, but the bread and butter has always been the Standard model for that reason.
> 
> The tops are 3A tops because a 5/8" top ain't cheap. Thanks to Mother Nature they will vary in grain, figure and look, and no one really knows what the top will look like until they cut into it.
> 
> If you want something with a nice top or something to your taste, I'd recommend reaching out to dealers and asking for pics or video. Sweetwater and The Music Zoo are great dealers that have awesome customer service, and hopefully they can help you find something you would like!
> 
> Hope this clears that up!




....If you cut into it and it looks like ...., you shouldn't make a $3,000 guitar with it.


----------



## SwanWings

The dot inlays make it look kinda like a schecter banshee from a couple years ago. Still looks like it's jackson, just kinda reminds me of schecter in that pic


----------



## p88

i know that this is just a prototype, but i'm kinda bummed that they used the hipshot_ style _bridge rather than the actual hipshot. if i'm not mistaken, they aren't interchangeable, which if true means you're stuck with that bridge. hopefully this bridge isn't on the final model.

i understand that every dollar counts on an import guitar and that it kinda needs to have juggernauts (as its a signature guitar), so i think a good middle ground would be to use open uncovered pickups, and then use these savings to cover the up-charge required to upgrade the bridge to a real hipshot.
i say this because there's a £30 (~$40) difference between a covered and uncovered set of bkp pickups.

this wouldn't be an issue if hipshot started making a lower tiered import bridges for import guitars, like the floyd rose 1000/special. this would allow guitar companies to have an affordable bridge that utilizes the hipshot footprint; making upgrades to the real deal later on a possibility.

have said all that, i'l probably still pick up an import misha jackson. the bridge isn't a total deal breaker!


----------



## narad

It sounds like this whole argument is based on the idea that a lot of people want to upgrade their cheap import hardtail bridge to a hipshot one. I don't think that's a good take on the market. The hipshot bridge alone is 1/7th the cost of most Jackson import sig guitars. And there's only a 20 GBP difference in covered/uncovered BKPs. Honestly it'd be amazing if this was even priced in line with other sigs but somehow had real made-in-the-UK BKP Juggernauts in them.

And Hipshot is a small, high quality manufacturer -- seems doubtful that they'd have anything to gain from bringing in low cost manufacturing into their factory. It'd likely mean manufacturing it overseas in some other factory under the hipshot name :-/


----------



## mperrotti34

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It all adds up. Ask anyone who's done a project guitar. $40 on a bridge here, $40 on tuners there, $10 on ferrules over there, and suddenly... The guitar ends up $200 more expensive and barely any nicer.
> 
> Hipshot hardtails have an excellent finish quality, but the design doesn't exactly translate it into performance. So why add expense in a highly competitive price bracket?



I have been building and ya I totally get that it adds up but it looks to me like they went with a juggernaut set for the pickups so why not keep the bridge too? I feel like thats a key component in that guitar. idk. just my opinion


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I think the hipshot hardware 'issue' is a little overblown. To make this guitar sit in the mid-priced tier they have to make concessions somewhere, especially if this guitar does end up having BKP's. If this guitar didn't have BKP's then I'm sure they could throw a hipshot bridge on there without issue; but to be honest, I'd rather have BKP's than a hipshot. I think the fact that this guitar will probably hit a price point of ~$1000 US and include BKP's is an amazing feat in itself.

Also note, Jackson use their own tuners and bridges on their USA models. I'm not saying the bridge that they use here is the same as the one they have on USA models, but what I'm trying to hint at is that you can have a quality bridge that isn't made by hipshot  I understand that you want to have as many of the artists' specs as possible, but eventually you have to sacrifice something and I'm sure the bridge is an easy way to cost-save.


----------



## xzacx

Would a lower-tiered import Hipshot necessarily be better than the "Hipshot style" bridge? I'm admittedly not a big Hipshot fan (not meaning I don't like them, the guitars I like just tend to have Floyds or TOMs), but in my experience with Jackson's HT bridge it hasn't seemed to lack in any meaningful way.


----------



## p88

yea fair enough, i guess somethings gotta give. it probably will already have other jackson branded hardware, so i imagine it's only logical to have the bridge go that way aswell.


----------



## Jonathan20022

xzacx said:


> Would a lower-tiered import Hipshot necessarily be better than the "Hipshot style" bridge? I'm admittedly not a big Hipshot fan (not meaning I don't like them, the guitars I like just tend to have Floyds or TOMs), but in my experience with Jackson's HT bridge it hasn't seemed to lack in any meaningful way.



There's nothing functionally missing from the non-hipshot bridge. It's a name brand thing, and it'll perform just as well as a hipshot does. The hipshot isn't a wild design, it's saddles on a baseplate.

If they cut costs by having a cheaper bridge in this case I'm all for it, because I've played most "hipshot style" bridges, and you'd have to tell me I'm playing on one for me to notice. Tuners is a different deal, I'd much rather have the hipshot tuners instead of the hipshot bridge if I were in the market for an import jugg.


----------



## xzacx

Jonathan20022 said:


> Tuners is a different deal, I'd much rather have the hipshot tuners instead of the hipshot bridge if I were in the market for an import jugg.



x2. It would be money much better spent.


----------



## SwanWings

I currently own a guitar with a hipshot and a guitar with a jackson hardtail. I play the jackson hard tail a lot more, but i do love the guitar with the hipshot. All in all, you probably won't really notice when you play it, but the hipshot is probably a little more visually appealing. The Jackson is just a little chunkier that's all


----------



## Casper777

GOT IT!!

Just recieved my HT6 limited in Lambo Orange...

Stay tune for the NGD thread! will have plenty of time to play it this week end!!

But I can already say that the orange finish is super nice in reality!!!


----------



## psycle_1

Can someone measure their bridge pickup height from the top of the polepieces to the bottom of the low and high strings for me? Thanks!


----------



## HotKarl




----------



## bulb

So much speculation!!


----------



## Passtheapathy

bulb said:


> So much speculation!!



You kept the ebony fretboard! But are those Juggernauts in it? Perhaps stainless steel frets? Only time will tell...


----------



## manu80

damn the 7 has the better finish than the 6 
yeah wish they keep the BK on it, otherwise people will say it looks like a SLAT


----------



## narad

Passtheapathy said:


> You kept the ebony fretboard! But are those Juggernauts in it? Perhaps stainless steel frets? Only time will tell...



I'll just continue speculating, but my guess is that if Jackson switched in some crappy proprietary sort of pickup then they'd also have to manufacturer the rare 7-string pickup covers for them to make the advertised guitar. Which goes against the low cost. So I'm guessing BKPs, but otherwise maybe a DiMarzio replacement, because at least last I checked it was really hard to get oem 7-string pickup covers.


----------



## Passtheapathy

narad said:


> I'll just continue speculating, but my guess is that if Jackson switched in some crappy proprietary sort of pickup then they'd also have to manufacturer the rare 7-string pickup covers for them to make the advertised guitar. Which goes against the low cost. So I'm guessing BKPs, but otherwise maybe a DiMarzio replacement, because at least last I checked it was really hard to get oem 7-string pickup covers.



Great point!


----------



## bulb

I'll say this much: I was shocked at how good a job they did with the import model, and that was just the first revision. I have a gun metal grey 6 that is the final revision and it rules so much I will be using it live, and we worked hard to make this as affordable as possible without sacrificing the quality of the guitar. I'm so excited for this!


----------



## cardinal

The solid color looks good.


----------



## theicon2125

bulb said:


> I'll say this much: I was shocked at how good a job they did with the import model, and that was just the first revision. I have a gun metal grey 6 that is the final revision and it rules so much I will be using it live, and we worked hard to make this as affordable as possible without sacrificing the quality of the guitar. I'm so excited for this!



Can you say what the pickups are?


----------



## bulb

theicon2125 said:


> Can you say what the pickups are?



I can once NAMM starts!


----------



## mike1033

Hey all, I was kind of curious of what ever became of the silverburst sparkle models? You don't really see much of them and they don't seem to be available, was it just a limited color?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the gunmetal looks pretty rad.

wonder what the price point will be?


----------



## bulb

mike1033 said:


> Hey all, I was kind of curious of what ever became of the silverburst sparkle models? You don't really see much of them and they don't seem to be available, was it just a limited color?



No but I do think they were generally less common because they were a bit of a pain to make.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> the gunmetal looks pretty rad.
> 
> wonder what the price point will be?



I'm personally really happy with and pleasantly surprised by the price point, but that's all I'll say.


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah metal flake is apparently really hard to spray properly. It is, however, objectively the best finish for that guitar.


----------



## HighGain510

mike1033 said:


> Hey all, I was kind of curious of what ever became of the silverburst sparkle models? You don't really see much of them and they don't seem to be available, was it just a limited color?



I'm still thrilled I grabbed my silverburst sparkle when I did as that particular guitar is, and will remain to be, part of the "keeper" group! Seriously one of the best Jacksons I've ever played, sounds great for everything!  The finish looks AMAZING in person too, the huge flakes really catch the light and reflect it back perfectly!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

bulb said:


> No but I do think they were generally less common because they were a bit of a pain to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally really happy with and pleasantly surprised by the price point, but that's all I'll say.



Any chance any of your siggy's will be released with Floyd'ed versions?


----------



## bulb

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Any chance any of your siggy's will be released with Floyd'ed versions?



I don't know, there aren't plans for that anytime soon, so if it happens at all it likely won't be for a while.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I hope the pricetag is not "suspiciously low" , im guessing around 1500&#8364; ? 

Looks great imo  might get one if i haven't saved enough for the "real" one by the time this gets released


----------



## Passtheapathy

I'm going to guess like $1200-1300. Including Juggernauts in a guitar anywhere around that price is an insanely good value.


----------



## eloann

HotKarl said:


>



That 7 looks like something I might be interested in. I don't generally like Jackson's aesthetics but this headstock and the traditional inlay... why not.

Wheel truss rod adjustment is a plus. How's their neck profile ?


----------



## bulb

eloann said:


> That 7 looks like something I might be interested in. I don't generally like Jackson's aesthetics but this headstock and the traditional inlay... why not.
> 
> Wheel truss rod adjustment is a plus. How's their neck profile ?



Wheel Truss Rod should be on every guitar ever, but I only have the power to enforce them on mine haha.

Neck profile is thin but not too thin, c shaped, and I'm kinda loving the feel of no binding so much on the Pro series that I may have the USA updated to match haha.


----------



## kevdes93

This looks AWESOME. Now do I stick with my original plan of getting a frost blue ht6 or spring for one of the pros? Hmmmm...


----------



## StrmRidr

Hot damn. Looking forward to see the color options of the 6 string.


----------



## bulb

kevdes93 said:


> This looks AWESOME. Now do I stick with my original plan of getting a frost blue ht6 or spring for one of the pros? Hmmmm...



If you can afford the HT6 grab that, if you can't grab this haha!


----------



## Thorerges

I'm sold. I'm buying this once they're available. These are going to own the market.


----------



## bulb

Thorerges said:


> I'm sold. I'm buying this once they're available. These are going to own the market.



Haha awesome, I can't wait for the price to be announced.


----------



## Siggevaio

Ah, that looks sick. I don't like the big P (Periphery? Or whatever it is, I don't know the story ^^) inlay on the regular signature guitars but they all seem to be incredible guitars.

Edit: Maybe I got ahead of myself there, I just checked Jacksons's site and there seem to be a few different signatures to choose from. This revelation wasn't good for my economy though.


----------



## bulb

Siggevaio said:


> Ah, that looks sick. I don't like the big P (Periphery? Or whatever it is, I don't know the story ^^) inlay on the regular signature guitars but they all seem to be incredible guitars.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I got ahead of myself there, I just checked Jacksons's site and there seem to be a few different signatures to choose from. This revelation wasn't good for my economy though.



Yeah the ones that have the "P" are in the minority. It was a special (and rather pricey) option that was actually done by Ron Thorn, most of the sigs don't have my band's logo or my name anywhere on the guitar.


----------



## Siggevaio

bulb said:


> Yeah the ones that have the "P" are in the minority. It was a special (and rather pricey) option that was actually done by Ron Thorn, most of the sigs don't have my band's logo or my name anywhere on the guitar.



Cool, thanks. That's how a sig should be done really IMO. I happen to be a big fan of both you and Periphery so I wouldn't mind if it had your name on it somewhere but if someone that isn't a fan (or just want a clean guitar) it could still be appealing to them. 

It's fun times to be in the market for expensive guitars, so much to choose from. Can't wait for NAMM.


----------



## cardinal

Holy smokes that looks great. That's the Pro version with the dot inlay? Wow.


----------



## StrmRidr

bulb said:


> Haha awesome, I can't wait for the price to be announced.



And I can't wait to be disappointed once I see the conversion to Canadian dollars


----------



## bulb

cardinal said:


> Holy smokes that looks great. That's the Pro version with the dot inlay? Wow.



I think the dots look so sick, I wanna put those on the USA as well.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Seem's like 2017 will be the Black FM $1000-ish killer guitars year!

We have:
-Schecter KM7 MKII
-Ormsby HypeGTR (run 6)
And now your sig!

...and this is awesome. Black and blue guitars will always rule!
As long as they're translucid.

Will wait and see if the Pro line will also get a Laguna Burst-ish color scheme one day, because Bulb color is blue! Well, at least it was hahaha.

What do you have to say about it? Any chance of a blue/turquoise one?


----------



## bulb

TiffuZeless said:


> Seem's like 2017 will be the Black FM $1000-ish killer guitars year!
> 
> We have:
> -Schecter KM7 MKII
> -Ormsby HypeGTR (run 6)
> And now your sig!
> 
> ...and this is awesome. Black and blue guitars will always rule!
> As long as they're translucid.
> 
> Will wait and see if the Pro line will also get a Laguna Burst-ish color scheme one day, because Bulb color is blue! Well, at least it was hahaha.
> 
> What do you have to say about it? Any chance of a blue/turquoise one?



Not at this point in time, it's better business to keep the colors distinctive to their lines and Laguna Burst is one of the most popular finishes for the USA.


----------



## Glades

bulb said:


> Haha awesome, I can't wait for the price to be announced.



If they have SS frets and locking tuners, I would guess right at $899. I would imagine that is a fair estimate considering the guitar has no binding and a bolt on neck.


----------



## Mathemagician

Glades said:


> If they have SS frets and locking tuners, I would guess right at $899. I would imagine that is a fair estimate considering the guitar has no binding and a bolt on neck.



I would assume a bit higher if they have djugganuts.


----------



## cardinal

I can't imagine that $899 is realistic, even without Juggernauts.


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> I think the dots look so sick, I wanna put those on the USA as well.



That would be a plus!


----------



## Jonathan20022

So a few months ago I had to get my HT6 repaired due to small issue. But sadly with FMC's authorized repair centers it seems just about anyone is qualified to pull off a repair on a guitar these days. Had the tech botch up a simple nut replacement and crack the finish on my headstock + damage the guitar while it was in his shop. Really unprofessional dude and his lack of care showed every time we spoke. But anyways, happy ending to a really annoying endeavor, but I sent in my Jackson to get repaired directly by the Jackson guys which is something they don't normally do.

But instead they ended up just replacing the entire guitar out for a new one and I have to say I like it better than the initial one!






Shoddy phone pic in a weirdly lit Sam Ash, but you can get the general gist of it. The top is really nice and when they told me I was getting a replacement instead of the original guitar repaired my heart kind of sank because well... I had this prior.






Tops can be hit or miss, but dare say once I take some pictures in some proper lighting like this one ^ it'll probably look a million times better than my previous guitar! The headstock even has a nice piece of Quilt unlike the previous one.

One thing I wanted to touch up on, is that this one feels considerably more well built than the first few guitars (I had an HT7 shortly and played a Silverburst 6 as well). My original guitar was one of the guitars they used for Misha's clinics and a very early guitar from the production. The neck and binding had a rough/coarse feel to it when you touched them in a bit of an irregular pattern almost as if it had been lightly sanded down from a finish. And something I never captured on photo properly but the binding on the original guitar was scratched to hell, but it was done so consistently and evenly that I thought it was made that way for some reason  something to note is that every HT I'd run into so far had all of this so I truly don't know how to interpret these things.

The newer guitar suffers from none of these things thankfully, and the neck has a very smooth tung oil like feel to it. A lot more pleasant to play than the first guitar. Overall really happy, and Matt at Fender was the real MVP helping me out throughout this


----------



## Passtheapathy

Jonathan20022 said:


> So a few months ago I had to get my HT6 repaired due to small issue. But sadly with FMC's authorized repair centers it seems just about anyone is qualified to pull off a repair on a guitar these days. Had the tech botch up a simple nut replacement and crack the finish on my headstock + damage the guitar while it was in his shop. Really unprofessional dude and his lack of care showed every time we spoke. But anyways, happy ending to a really annoying endeavor, but I sent in my Jackson to get repaired directly by the Jackson guys which is something they don't normally do.
> 
> But instead they ended up just replacing the entire guitar out for a new one and I have to say I like it better than the initial one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy phone pic in a weirdly lit Sam Ash, but you can get the general gist of it. The top is really nice and when they told me I was getting a replacement instead of the original guitar repaired my heart kind of sank because well... I had this prior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tops can be hit or miss, but dare say once I take some pictures in some proper lighting like this one ^ it'll probably look a million times better than my previous guitar! The headstock even has a nice piece of Quilt unlike the previous one.
> 
> One thing I wanted to touch up on, is that this one feels considerably more well built than the first few guitars (I had an HT7 shortly and played a Silverburst 6 as well). My original guitar was one of the guitars they used for Misha's clinics and a very early guitar from the production. The neck and binding had a rough/coarse feel to it when you touched them in a bit of an irregular pattern almost as if it had been lightly sanded down from a finish. And something I never captured on photo properly but the binding on the original guitar was scratched to hell, but it was done so consistently and evenly that I thought it was made that way for some reason  something to note is that every HT I'd run into so far had all of this so I truly don't know how to interpret these things.
> 
> The newer guitar suffers from none of these things thankfully, and the neck has a very smooth tung oil like feel to it. A lot more pleasant to play than the first guitar. Overall really happy, and Matt at Fender was the real MVP helping me out throughout this



Great story! Thanks for sharing. Jackson's quality control definitely isn't the best with these guitars. I also had a totally defective nut that needed to get replaced, but now my HT6 is pretty much perfect!


----------



## bulb

Jonathan20022 said:


> So a few months ago I had to get my HT6 repaired due to small issue. But sadly with FMC's authorized repair centers it seems just about anyone is qualified to pull off a repair on a guitar these days. Had the tech botch up a simple nut replacement and crack the finish on my headstock + damage the guitar while it was in his shop. Really unprofessional dude and his lack of care showed every time we spoke. But anyways, happy ending to a really annoying endeavor, but I sent in my Jackson to get repaired directly by the Jackson guys which is something they don't normally do.
> 
> But instead they ended up just replacing the entire guitar out for a new one and I have to say I like it better than the initial one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy phone pic in a weirdly lit Sam Ash, but you can get the general gist of it. The top is really nice and when they told me I was getting a replacement instead of the original guitar repaired my heart kind of sank because well... I had this prior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tops can be hit or miss, but dare say once I take some pictures in some proper lighting like this one ^ it'll probably look a million times better than my previous guitar! The headstock even has a nice piece of Quilt unlike the previous one.
> 
> One thing I wanted to touch up on, is that this one feels considerably more well built than the first few guitars (I had an HT7 shortly and played a Silverburst 6 as well). My original guitar was one of the guitars they used for Misha's clinics and a very early guitar from the production. The neck and binding had a rough/coarse feel to it when you touched them in a bit of an irregular pattern almost as if it had been lightly sanded down from a finish. And something I never captured on photo properly but the binding on the original guitar was scratched to hell, but it was done so consistently and evenly that I thought it was made that way for some reason  something to note is that every HT I'd run into so far had all of this so I truly don't know how to interpret these things.
> 
> The newer guitar suffers from none of these things thankfully, and the neck has a very smooth tung oil like feel to it. A lot more pleasant to play than the first guitar. Overall really happy, and Matt at Fender was the real MVP helping me out throughout this



I'm very happy to hear that Jackson sorted your problem and that you are happy with the new guitar!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Passtheapathy said:


> Great story! Thanks for sharing. Jackson's quality control definitely isn't the best with these guitars. I also had a totally defective nut that needed to get replaced, but now my HT6 is pretty much perfect!



I don't feel like Jackson QC is that bad, but parts wear with use and some of it that might be unnaturally worn is covered by warranty. Had a lot of Jacksons and still have a lot of love for the brand.



bulb said:


> I'm very happy to hear that Jackson sorted your problem and that you are happy with the new guitar!!



Totally dude, stoked to have the HT6 back in the stable!!


----------



## Casper777

What about an "exotic" HT6 limited run at some point? don't know, like similar specs to a Duvell Elite vs the Duvell standard?

Black limba body, wenge neck, poplar burl top?

The shape of your Jackson (with an arch top) would really fit with some exotic woods..

It would be a bit the "home" version of the regular "road" one  

Anybody would be interested? I bet the price point would be quite high, and I also haven't seen that many Jacksons with special tonewoods....


----------



## adriangrizzly

I'm excited for the new Pro Series! I had 2x HT6's and both had dings in the neck or very sharp frets so thats way I sent them back but I never couldn't close the "HT6" case - even 1 year later. Spec- and lookwise it's a absolutely dream guitar and has everything I'm looking for in a modern metal axe. I think I'll give the new series a try and see how things turn out.


----------



## Glades

cardinal said:


> I can't imagine that $899 is realistic, even without Juggernauts.



The mexican pro series dinky with identical specs and seymour duncans is $850. those bareknuckles will not be any more expensive than the SD's once they order them in bulk from BKP.
It's a bolt-on guitar man.


----------



## Casper777

Glades said:


> It's a bolt-on guitar man.


 
...and so what? are there some people still thinking a bolt on is cheaper to build than a neckthrough? wow... power of marketing...


----------



## cardinal

I mean, I hope it's inexpensive. It looks great. But we'll have to see.


----------



## cmtd

Casper777 said:


> What about an "exotic" HT6 limited run at some point? don't know, like similar specs to a Duvell Elite vs the Duvell standard?
> 
> Black limba body, wenge neck, poplar burl top?
> 
> The shape of your Jackson (with an arch top) would really fit with some exotic woods..
> 
> It would be a bit the "home" version of the regular "road" one
> 
> Anybody would be interested? I bet the price point would be quite high, and I also haven't seen that many Jacksons with special tonewoods....



That would look really really rad I'm sure. I'd imagine the price they would ask for something like this would be 5 figures, considering the MSRP on the USA models. 

I like my HT6 quite a bit, but there is no chance I'd pay that kind of money for one of them. The QC is OK, there are some blatant recurring shortcomings with this model that frankly shouldn't happen for a guitar with an MSRP starting close to 4k. Not up to the quality I would assume people would expect for a guitar in that price range an exotic model would command.


----------



## Passtheapathy

cmtd said:


> That would look really really rad I'm sure. I'd imagine the price they would ask for something like this would be 5 figures, considering the MSRP on the USA models.
> 
> I like my HT6 quite a bit, but there is no chance I'd pay that kind of money for one of them. The QC is OK, there are some blatant recurring shortcomings with this model that frankly shouldn't happen for a guitar with an MSRP starting close to 4k. Not up to the quality I would assume people would expect for a guitar in that price range an exotic model would command.



My thoughts exactly. Jackson's QA is not acceptable for a guitar of this caliber.


----------



## bassplayer8

kevdes93 said:


>



I wasn't feeling the bursts too much in the magazine ad but holy hell that is nice. Can't wait to see the other colours


----------



## Given To Fly

Glades said:


> The mexican pro series dinky with identical specs and seymour duncans is $850. those bareknuckles will not be any more expensive than the SD's once they order them in bulk from BKP.
> It's a bolt-on guitar man.



I think your line of thinking is pretty accurate. However, I do not think BKP wants their pickups on a sub-$1000 production model guitar. It dilutes the BKP brand. Also, Jackson will want to sell many Pro Series Misha's and Dinky's. In order to avoid cannibalizing their own product, they will need to charge a large enough premium for the signature model to differentiate it from their other guitars, especially ones with identical specs. 

With that said, I feel like the 6 string model will be $999 and the 7 string model will be $1049.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm fairly certain those aren't Juggernauts, I've never seen one without a screw with an allen wrench insert. It'd be a lot more expensive than it probably is if they threw those in there.


----------



## theicon2125

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm fairly certain those aren't Juggernauts, I've never seen one without a screw with an allen wrench insert. It'd be a lot more expensive than it probably is if they threw those in there.



They could definitely have regular screw tops.






I feel like if Misha likes the pro model enough to take it on tour with him it would have Juggernauts in it. My guess for the price is $1050 for the 6 string and $1150 for the 7 string.


----------



## VigilSerus

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm fairly certain those aren't Juggernauts, I've never seen one without a screw with an allen wrench insert. It'd be a lot more expensive than it probably is if they threw those in there.



You know I was just as skeptical when I first saw it, but I looked up BKP and the first result for the Juggs were the screw tops


----------



## Jonathan20022

Ahh interesting, I've never seen them like that before. I always assumed the default way to order some pickup models was with either or.


----------



## GXPO

My HT-6 seems to have developed a fault.. 

The Ivaroid binding has shrunk and is pulling away from the wood creating a noticeable gap which I can feel while playing. Am going to contact the shop and see if it's covered under manufacturers warranty. 

I know that ivaroid can be a bit temperamental but I assumed as it was stored in it's case away from temperature extremes it would be alright.. I'm not even sure what the fix would be if Jackson accepted it as a manufacturing fault.


----------



## Juan_sa

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...-juggernaut-ht7-ebony-fingerboard-oceanburst/
http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...t-ht6-ebony-fingerboard-satin-gun-metal-gray/
They don't have BKP


----------



## theicon2125

Juan_sa said:


> http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...-juggernaut-ht7-ebony-fingerboard-oceanburst/
> http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...t-ht6-ebony-fingerboard-satin-gun-metal-gray/
> They don't have BKP



Interesting. I wonder how they sound in comparison to BKPs. Must sound good if Misha is using these Pro models on stage now.


----------



## cmtd

So from what I can tell the pro model differences are

16" radius vs 20"

No stainless frets

Plastic vs graph tech nut

Inlays changed to dots vs sharkfins

Jackson pickups vs BKP's

Jackson tuners, bridge, and control knobs vs hipshot hardware

Neck finish is satin vs hand rubbed urethane gel

Set up for different string gauges from the factory

6 and 7 are both Basswood, no Alder


Keeps the scale length, switching system layout, and luminlays


----------



## cardinal

New finished and some bridge options for some previous 7-string too


----------



## jephjacques

The white one looks gorgeous. Would kill to have a USA version with black binding.


----------



## kevdes93




----------



## cardinal

Wow, dude nailed the $899 price. Glad to be wrong!


----------



## eloann

The price is right


----------



## oath5

Not too sure about this one. What do you guys think? Holcombs PRS SE is way more bang for buck imo.


----------



## manu80

Saw them in real yesterday in a shop
Gunmetal gray and black burst
Pickups are called MMM1( misha mnsoor model)
Thay nicely finished, still those neck are dry like a desert and thay lack a signature or misha's touch


----------



## musicman61554

Yes was waiting to see the true specs. Would have been really nice to have some BKPs in them but Im sure these pickups can kick some ass. Hmmmmmmmmmmm decisions........


----------



## eloann

oath5 said:


> Not too sure about this one. What do you guys think? Holcombs PRS SE is way more bang for buck imo.



Depends what you're looking for. The Holcomb has cute birds and name brand pickups but only 1 finish, no locking tuners, no easy truss rod access, no 7 string version (save an unveiling in the next few days)


----------



## bulb

Well now that the price is out, I'm stoked that I can talk about the guitar a bit more!

The pickups in the guitar are surprisingly good, definitely at the same level as a nice SD or Dimarzio pickup IMO, but if you want the BKP Juggs they are routed so that they would be a perfect fit, and with the current exchange rate I think that puts an uncovered set of Juggs at just about 225 bucks or so!

Also way stoked on the features we managed to get on the guitar at this price range. The bridge, is actually really well done, and adjusts and feels very similar to the Hipshot on the USA, plus it seems to impart very similar tonal characteristics. We managed to get Luminlays on the guitar, and locking tuners as well. Of course I made sure we got the truss rod wheel on the guitar too.

Overall the Pro Series model is so sick that I'm going to use them on tour alongside my USA models. My grey one has some serious Mojo!


----------



## Djentlyman

want.


----------



## bulb

I told Jackson that I would only be down with a Pro Series if we could genuinely make a guitar that was not only good, solid and reliable enough for me to tour with, but also packed with features. I can't even tell you how happy that we got that done on a guitar that looks like that and that exists in that sub $1000 price range haha. Makes me giddy!


----------



## cardinal

Congrats on getting it done. Looks fantastic.


----------



## p88

bulb said:


> The pickups in the guitar are surprisingly good, definitely at the same level as a nice SD or Dimarzio pickup IMO.



awesome, does the bridge pickup also feature of a combination of alnico and ceramic magnets just like your juggs? or are they slightly different?


----------



## bulb

p88 said:


> awesome, does the bridge pickup also feature of a combination of alnico and ceramic magnets just like your juggs? or are they slightly different?



I'll have to check if they used that for the final revision, but I want to say yes as they were basing the design around the Juggs. With that said, we learned that it's not really that easy to "reverse engineer" a pickup like that, and a lot of what makes BKP so special are the quality of every component and the scatterwinding.

However, for a stock pickup in a guitar at this price, Jackson really nailed it, and as I said earlier, these pickups give any Dimarzio or Duncan set a run for their money. They also split very nicely which is great, because the guitar is wired exactly like my USA, tone bypass and everything!


----------



## feraledge

bulb said:


> I told Jackson that I would only be down with a Pro Series if we could genuinely make a guitar that was not only good, solid and reliable enough for me to tour with, but also packed with features. I can't even tell you how happy that we got that done on a guitar that looks like that and that exists in that sub $1000 price range haha. Makes me giddy!



Kudos on that, looks solid. Did you end up using the same neck profile as your USA model?


----------



## A-Branger

guitar looks sweet, congrats bro. That black flame/black burst looks amazing. Would ahve been great with a white binding on the fretboard, but still awesome


----------



## Glades

Glades said:


> If they have SS frets and locking tuners, I would guess right at $899. I would imagine that is a fair estimate considering the guitar has no binding and a bolt on neck.



Why Glades! You are a genius! You got the price right!


----------



## cardinal

Glades said:


> Why Glades! You are a genius! You got the price right!



Yeah man, you were spot on. Nice job.


----------



## bassplayer8

Im happy the jackson website was wrong about the pricing cause 1250 would be too much for me but 900 for the 7 string is pretty rad. Hoping some Canadian stores start bringing in stock soon so I can try it out! &#128591; &#128591;


----------



## culexknight

no black/grey burst like in the picture? they're all blue/black or all grey?


----------



## toiletstand

here you go pal http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...gernaut-ht7-ebony-fingerboard-charcoal-burst/


----------



## Lyrx

But why not have proposed similar finishes on the 6 and 7 strings versions ? It would have been nice to have a matching set.


----------



## MattThePenguin

These are going to sell a .... ton lol


----------



## vent187

Lyrx said:


> But why not have proposed similar finishes on the 6 and 7 strings versions ? It would have been nice to have a matching set.



Because they would look nothing like the USA versions and would look considerably cheaper in comparison. With these finishes, we have nothing to directly compare them to, plus I think they look pretty sick!


----------



## VigilSerus

bassplayer8 said:


> Im happy the jackson website was wrong about the pricing cause 1250 would be too much for me but 900 for the 7 string is pretty rad. Hoping some Canadian stores start bringing in stock soon so I can try it out! &#128591; &#128591;



Jackson wasn't wrong. MSRP is generally more pricey than street value.


----------



## Lyrx

I wanted to say why having gloss finish and flame tops only on 7 strings, and satin finish and solid non-figured tops only on 6 strings. I would like to have (am I the only one?) a 6 and 7 matched set.


----------



## bulb

A-Branger said:


> guitar looks sweet, congrats bro. That black flame/black burst looks amazing. Would ahve been great with a white binding on the fretboard, but still awesome



I actually like the feel of no binding so much on that Pro Series neck that I think I'm gonna lose the neck binding on the next revision of the USA model.


----------



## manu80

the light is very strong on the pic cause it's really darker in real.


----------



## possumkiller

Are these made in the Mexico factory?


----------



## bulb

possumkiller said:


> Are these made in the Mexico factory?



They are Indonesian. 

Interestingly, we did shootouts of the Mexican and Indo factory to determine who should build the model, and Indo just nailed it. They also refined the carve and shape of the guitar way beyond what the Mexican factory had turned in. I had kinda expected to prefer the Mexican factory sample, but everyone on the team agreed with me that the Indo had the Mojo haha.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

You know after seeing Jackson guitars for years in shops and on stages I do think it's pretty cool to have a signature model with "Jackson" designed pickups. It's akin to joining the long family line any of us would only dream about when we were kids ogling this brand at Sam Ash, Mars, or Thoroughbred (for you fellow Tampa natives). Cool stuff. The Pro Model looks solid. Definitely will give it a spin!


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> I actually like the feel of no binding so much on that Pro Series neck that I think I'm gonna lose the neck binding on the next revision of the USA model.



That is awesome! I wish Marks PRS SE did that 

Neck binding is right there with pickup rings, kind of distracting and unnecessary. But so is R8, so to each their own


----------



## eloann

My local dealer is going to have some US versions in stock soon so I'll try those - and if it feels good (mostly the neck profile) I'll order one of the new import versions.

Would a 6 tuned down to B be an awful idea?


----------



## bulb

nistley said:


> That is awesome! I wish Marks PRS SE did that
> 
> Neck binding is right there with pickup rings, kind of distracting and unnecessary. But so is R8, so to each their own



It's funny, I always opted for binding because I just thought "looks cool, why not?" But in hindsight all of my favorite feeling necks have been unbound. I think in general, and moving forward I'm just not gonna spec guitars with binding. It's also kinda funny that the Pro Series prototype is what got me to change my mind about it...


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> It's funny, I always opted for binding because I just thought "looks cool, why not?" But in hindsight all of my favorite feeling necks have been unbound. I think in general, and moving forward I'm just not gonna spec guitars with binding. It's also kinda funny that the Pro Series prototype is what got me to change my mind about it...



I would guess the fact that it was a 'budget' probably changed the spec and the fact that it is your prototype probably really made you think about it, so things just aligned?

PS.
Hoping there will be a mid-tier version with SS frets! Wearing out a guitar in a year is no fun


----------



## bulb

nistley said:


> I would guess the fact that it was a 'budget' probably changed the spec and the fact that it is your prototype probably really made you think about it, so things just aligned?
> 
> PS.
> Hoping there will be a mid-tier version with SS frets! Wearing out a guitar in a year is no fun



It wasn't so much budget as it was an opportunity to try something different!

Also, just cuz the frets aren't SS don't mean you will wear them out in a year, so many of my guitars don't have SS frets and I have never had to refret them, even when I took them on long sweaty tours haha. They just take a little longer to polish is all!


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> Also, just cuz the frets aren't SS don't mean you will wear them out in a year, so many of my guitars don't have SS frets and I have never had to refret them, even when I took them on long sweaty tours haha. They just take a little longer to polish is all!



My bad, I definitely exaggerated for personal case, I flatten the area around the 12th fret pretty fast. Of course it depends on how one treats the guitar, and for the price it's great. But, I can see a step up version also being popular. Coincidentally, without binding, it is easier to refret.


----------



## Glades

bulb said:


> It wasn't so much budget as it was an opportunity to try something different!
> 
> Also, just cuz the frets aren't SS don't mean you will wear them out in a year, so many of my guitars don't have SS frets and I have never had to refret them, even when I took them on long sweaty tours haha. They just take a little longer to polish is all!




That's because you own and play a trillion guitars (no hate, that's awesome)

Play only 1 or 2 guitars like most and you'll be dressing frets yearly and refretting every couple years.


----------



## bulb

Glades said:


> That's because you own and play a trillion guitars (no hate, that's awesome)
> 
> Play only 1 or 2 guitars like most and you'll be dressing frets yearly and refretting every couple years.



I didn't always have the collection I do, and my Jackson sigs account for the majority of my SS guitars, I'm not saying nickel frets don't wear down, and I'm not saying I don't love SS frets, but they definitely have never been a dealbreaker on any guitar for me personally. Some of my most expensive guitars have nickel frets.


----------



## Passtheapathy

You mentioned revising the USA model earlier...so far it sounds like you want to drop the neck binding and change the inlays to dots. Any other ideas you have for a potential refresh?


----------



## bulb

Passtheapathy said:


> You mentioned revising the USA model earlier...so far it sounds like you want to drop the neck binding and change the inlays to dots. Any other ideas you have for a potential refresh?



Yup, I have some really cool ideas, just need to test them out on protos, already said too much, but you guys are nice to me.


----------



## Millul

I hope to be able to try one of these Pros in a shop but I'm not holding my breath, as it seems like nobody gets the cool stuff around here!

Also, hoping for somewhat of a fair price in Europe!


----------



## Glades

Is there a release date for these? I will be getting one of those 7's.


----------



## StrmRidr

Glades said:


> Is there a release date for these? I will be getting one of those 7's.



They should release in February as per Jackson's website. Might take a little while before dealers have stock.


----------



## Siggevaio

Millul said:


> I hope to be able to try one of these Pros in a shop but I'm not holding my breath, as it seems like nobody gets the cool stuff around here!
> 
> Also, hoping for somewhat of a fair price in Europe!



Thomann usually gets the price right, so I'm guessing 899$ = 899 euro which seems fair. Would be nice to try it out before a purchase though.

Edit: It's up for 822 euros at Thomann. Great price.

https://www.thomann.de/intl/jackson_pro_misha_mansoor_ht7_fmcb.htm


----------



## cmtd




----------



## Passtheapathy

bulb said:


> Yup, I have some really cool ideas, just need to test them out on protos, already said too much, but you guys are nice to me.


----------



## Lyrx

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=53081&stc=1&d=1485003387
The charcoal one is really cool. Waiting for the pu swap (Juggernaut, actually), but those ones are really nice for the price. But I still hesitate for the 6 string version due to the current finishes. Can we hope for a 6 string charcoal one later?


----------



## zjb7777

Is there any possibility the pickups in the new Pro series model will be sold separately? Cause those, I'm pretty interested in. Just because I don't have $800 to blow on a new 6


----------



## Millul

Siggevaio said:


> Thomann usually gets the price right, so I'm guessing 899$ = 899 euro which seems fair. Would be nice to try it out before a purchase though.
> 
> Edit: It's up for 822 euros at Thomann. Great price.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jackson_pro_misha_mansoor_ht7_fmcb.htm



It gives 733 to me for the satin white one! That's GREAT!


----------



## vinniemallet

I just want that pro series 7 strings in matt white or matt grey  They are not available in that colors right? Only 6 strings?


----------



## xzacx

zjb7777 said:


> Is there any possibility the pickups in the new Pro series model will be sold separately? Cause those, I'm pretty interested in. Just because I don't have $800 to blow on a new 6



I bet at least a handful will pop up for same from private sellers who've upgraded to Juggernauts.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bulb said:


> I told Jackson that I would only be down with a Pro Series if we could genuinely make a guitar that was not only good, solid and reliable enough for me to tour with, but also packed with features. I can't even tell you how happy that we got that done on a guitar that looks like that and that exists in that sub $1000 price range haha. Makes me giddy!



great news...cant wait to try one out. its awesome that they were able to pull it off.

maybe I missed it, but when can we expect them to hit the streets?


----------



## vent187

With the American version, you really tested out the prototypes for a while, even testing them out on tour. Any reason why you didn't test prototypes of the pro models on tour, before putting them out?


----------



## bulb

vent187 said:


> With the American version, you really tested out the prototypes for a while, even testing them out on tour. Any reason why you didn't test prototypes of the pro models on tour, before putting them out?



So much of that testing had to do with the fact that we were doing a brand new design, it's a lot of work and took a lot of refining. Since this is the exact same carve and a lot of the same kind of features, it was more about replicating what made the USA models work, and the Indo factory did an insanely good job with that.
It's always better to keep these things secret, so we actually had that opportunity this time around thanks to that.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Waited so long for this. The price is unbelivable!

Only got one question about it: Jackson page says "maple tops", does this mean they have actual caps or just veneers?

I think it would be nice to see the "finish variants" on each of them. Like a satin 7 and a flamed burst 6.
The satin white looks amazing and would be even more one the 7!

The only thing I am "unhappy" about is the ocean burst. The edges look way too black for my taste and the color itself looks more violet than blue to me!? Was hoping so hard for a frost blue matte 7 
But we will see when I got one in my hand!
I'd be surprised if I'm not stunned about a Misha product! 

Hope you dont get me wrong, I'm super excited for these and can't wait to play and maybe buy one!


----------



## Zalbu

Damn, I've been looking for a baritone 7 for a while and this looks like the best value guitar for me. The KM7 is neat with the proper Hipshot and SS frets but this is almost half the price of that. Really looking forward to seeing how the pickups will sound.

Shame the gunmetal grey version isn't available as a 7 but the blue model looks just as rad.


----------



## bulb

Krazy Kalle said:


> Waited so long for this. The price is unbelivable!
> 
> Only got one question about it: Jackson page says "maple tops", does this mean they have actual caps or just veneers?



They are veneers for sure, as are all guitars in this price range, but they are gorgeous.


----------



## BigBossAF

If you get the chance to record a video anytime soon, I think a lot of people would appreaciate a sountest or review on the Pro series trough your normal gear. Really curious how the pickups sound and since I'm onboard with getting myself a 7 string soon (plus Jackson fanboy), would be an awesome input.

P.S: If they ever ask you on new finishes for it, make the matte white a thing for the sevens!


----------



## gunshow86de

Sorry if this has already been answered, I did a quick scan of the thread and didn't see it.

Are these (pro-series) going to be made in Mexico or Indonesia?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw Misha's post on this page. Literally did ctrl+f for 'indo' on the last 4 pages except for this one.


----------



## BigBossAF

gunshow86de said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, I did a quick scan of the thread and didn't see it.
> 
> Are these (pro-series) going to be made in Mexico or Indonesia?



Yes, they are being made in Indonesia


----------



## bulb

BigBossAF said:


> If you get the chance to record a video anytime soon, I think a lot of people would appreaciate a sountest or review on the Pro series trough your normal gear. Really curious how the pickups sound and since I'm onboard with getting myself a 7 string soon (plus Jackson fanboy), would be an awesome input.
> 
> P.S: If they ever ask you on new finishes for it, make the matte white a thing for the sevens!



I'd like to do that but I probably won't have time to get to it until I'm back from this tour since we leave tomorrow.
I think people will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## A-Branger

bulb said:


> I'd like to do that but I probably won't have time to get to it until I'm back from this tour since we leave tomorrow.
> I think people will be pleasantly surprised!



yeah! see you in Brisbane mate


----------



## parktableshred

anyone know how easy it will be to add a hipshot bridge to the new juggernaut pro series models? will i need to screw new holes u reckon?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IIRC didn't someone say that the Pro series electronics/hardware were swappable with the same stuff on the USA model?


----------



## Icarusnic

I heard the same thing like you.


----------



## A-Branger

parktableshred said:


> anyone know how easy it will be to add a hipshot bridge to the new juggernaut pro series models? will i need to screw new holes u reckon?



I recon youst get the guitar and play it first, chances are they bridge its perfect.

might not look "pretty" and round like hipshot, but it might feels the same


I saw them live few days ago. He played the 6 string version for a few songs, bridge looked the standard way it comes


----------



## jephjacques

If it's the same design hardtail bridge Jackson has been using lately, it's a direct swap for the Hipshot.


----------



## bulb

jephjacques said:


> If it's the same design hardtail bridge Jackson has been using lately, it's a direct swap for the Hipshot.



I find it interesting how you guys are interested in swapping the hardware. I get switching out the pickups for BKPs as I have done and will do in some of my Pro Series, but the bridge and tuners are great, the guitar has been holding up really well on tour. You definitely can if you want to, but it's really diminishing returns if you ask me, I won't be switching them out on mine.


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> I find it interesting how you guys are interested in swapping the hardware. I get switching out the pickups for BKPs as I have done and will do in some of my Pro Series, but the bridge and tuners are great, the guitar has been holding up really well on tour. You definitely can if you want to, but it's really diminishing returns if you ask me, I won't be switching them out on mine.



Yeah, considering it's such a simple piece of metal, it is ridiculous people swap them for almost no difference, for such comparatively huge cost. Looking at the overall bridge prices, single string pieces, or headless hardware... It almost makes one go into the business and order a batch for 2c a piece from Chinese factory. Thank god the market is too small for Apple, otherwise they would have tapped the .... out of this religious zeal.


----------



## jephjacques

bulb said:


> I find it interesting how you guys are interested in swapping the hardware. I get switching out the pickups for BKPs as I have done and will do in some of my Pro Series, but the bridge and tuners are great, the guitar has been holding up really well on tour. You definitely can if you want to, but it's really diminishing returns if you ask me, I won't be switching them out on mine.



Oh I wouldn't bother if I had one, the Jackson hardtail is just fine. I had a B7 for a while and it wasn't noticeably different from the hipshot on my juggo.


----------



## goobaba

I wish they had the natural body binding! That looks so classy on the Americans.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nistley said:


> Yeah, considering it's such a simple piece of metal, it is ridiculous people swap them for almost no difference, for such comparatively huge cost. Looking at the overall bridge prices, single string pieces, or headless hardware... It almost makes one go into the business and order a batch for 2c a piece from Chinese factory. Thank god the market is too small for Apple, otherwise they would have tapped the .... out of this religious zeal.



I've never gotten the appeal of swapping a perfectly fine bridge either. Unless the bridge is utter garbage (which, let's be honest, it's usually the saddles) then there's no reason to replace it. -i ordered some headless hardware from china and it was half the price of t4m or hipshot. I think within 2 years they'll be making it for even cheaper.


----------



## GXPO

Fender have apparently accepted the binding coming loose on my HT6 as a warranty issue so I'm getting a repair. Can't fault the service so far!


----------



## Jonathan20022

GXPO said:


> Fender have apparently accepted the binding coming loose on my HT6 as a warranty issue so I'm getting a repair. Can't fault the service so far!



Just make sure the Jackson guys handle it and not a middle man in an authorized repair center. I can't speak for everyone, but the closest person to me was a Sam Ash employee, and you can read what happened by going back a few pages. Best of luck!


----------



## parktableshred

any1 got a pro series misa model yet? really want to get one but really want to hear how the pickups sound in more situations besides the jackson vids/gak


----------



## novocaine

Ok mine just arrived. Spent some time with it and managed some quick phone snaps. Will post a NGD tomorrow. First impressions, just to answer a few of the queries here - Sustains really well (totally surprised me there), pickups are pretty good but not the best but that's to be expected, the bridge is superb, as comfy as it comes, no noticeable difference between it and a hip shot (yes I compared with another guitar), finiish had no flaws but the satin White will pick up any dirt from your fingers easy, setup was perfect outta the box in drop C (9-42s are too light in that tuning for me though).


----------



## bulb

novocaine said:


> Ok mine just arrived. Spent some time with it and managed some quick phone snaps. Will post a NGD tomorrow. First impressions, just to answer a few of the queries here - Sustains really well (totally surprised me there), pickups are pretty good but not the best but that's to be expected, the bridge is superb, as comfy as it comes, no noticeable difference between it and a hip shot (yes I compared with another guitar), finiish had no flaws but the satin White will pick up any dirt from your fingers easy, setup was perfect outta the box in drop C (9-42s are too light in that tuning for me though).



Beautiful, and you beat me to it, I don't have a white one (yet!)


----------



## novocaine

bulb said:


> Beautiful, and you beat me to it, I don't have a white one (yet!)



It's indeed beautiful, all the carves are so nice. And just saw you guys in Singapore, what a brilliant show, please return soon! Send my thanks to the rest of the band for making the gig happen despite the troubles, respect!


----------



## parktableshred

wow looks really nice! would you be able to post a clip of the pickups in a metal setting? cheers


----------



## kevdes93

Nice, when your post the ngd if you could take some detail shots of the fret ends/fretboard edge I'd love you forever! Looks solid


----------



## BigBossAF

For anyone interested, GAK did a demo on both the 6 and 7. I was not too impressed with the heavier/distorted setting (but I guess they didn't go to too much trouble to make the best tone possible), but the cleans were superb on my ears atleast. Link below ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaIJ1kJtL94


----------



## dirtool

BigBossAF said:


> For anyone interested, GAK did a demo on both the 6 and 7. I was not too impressed with the heavier/distorted setting (but I guess they didn't go to too much trouble to make the best tone possible), but the cleans were superb on my ears atleast. Link below ^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaIJ1kJtL94



the 7 have a brighter lead tone,it that because of the scale length?


----------



## GXPO

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just make sure the Jackson guys handle it and not a middle man in an authorized repair center. I can't speak for everyone, but the closest person to me was a Sam Ash employee, and you can read what happened by going back a few pages. Best of luck!



I'm not sure how different it would be in the UK.. At the end of the day I'll send it back until they get it right! 

Guitarguitar have been nothing but attentive, can't fault their support so far.


----------



## novocaine

BigBossAF said:


> For anyone interested, GAK did a demo on both the 6 and 7. I was not too impressed with the heavier/distorted setting (but I guess they didn't go to too much trouble to make the best tone possible), but the cleans were superb on my ears atleast. Link below ^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaIJ1kJtL94



One thing's for sure. The push-pull on the tone knob doesn't give you coil tapping. I'm surprised he couldn't tell the difference after playing all that.

In fact, when it's a down/normal position, the tone is slightly brighter because the tone knob is completely bypassed and signal is straight to jack. When it's pulled, you basically have a normal functioning tone knob. 

The reviewer must have had some drinks or he has a different HT6 from what I received.


----------



## A-Branger

novocaine said:


> One thing's for sure. The push-pull on the tone knob doesn't give you coil tapping. I'm surprised he couldn't tell the difference after playing all that.
> 
> In fact, when it's a down/normal position, the tone is slightly brighter because the tone knob is completely bypassed and signal is straight to jack. When it's pulled, you basically have a normal functioning tone knob.
> 
> The reviewer must have had some drinks or he has a different HT6 from what I received.



first comment on that video is them saying sorry for the mistake.

having a push/pull tone knob on a guitar usually means 99% of the time a coil tap. So Im guessing he was just rolling with it, and knew the difference but couldnt stop playing like "hey this is not working?" so he kept the ball rolling... but yeah big mistake on their behalf on not reading the full specs before doing the video, a mistake lots of ppl do when doing gear reviews


----------



## feraledge

Question for Bulb or anyone else that might know. In the USA basswood/maple top bodies, how thick is the maple top? Thanks!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

feraledge said:


> Question for Bulb or anyone else that might know. In the USA basswood/maple top bodies, how thick is the maple top? Thanks!



5/8"

https://youtu.be/gLoFjw3w70A?t=1m51s


----------



## GXPO

Seybsnilksz said:


> 5/8"
> 
> https://youtu.be/gLoFjw3w70A?t=1m51s



Also, the non-quilt version is basswood but the maple top US guitars are alder/maple. 

The maple in substantial for sure.


----------



## feraledge

Seybsnilksz said:


> 5/8"
> 
> https://youtu.be/gLoFjw3w70A?t=1m51s



Thank you!!


----------



## possumkiller

So this is made in Indonesia, has no high end pickups or hardware, non-recessed strap locks, and no stainless frets. What exactly makes this a 900$ guitar? Even the Iron Label Ibanez models have EMG or DiMarzio pickups. Another 200$ will get a Korean KM7 with Duncans, a Hipshot, and stainless frets.


----------



## possumkiller

Or you could save 400$ and get an RG7421 made in Indonesia with cheap hardware, electronics and nickel frets...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah why spend any money over 400 at all?? The RG7421 has frets and wood and electronics and is a guitar just like any other guitar that's more expensive 

This exists because there was a demand for a cheaper variant of the Misha model, enough to justify making one and selling them.

Don't know how long you've kept an eye on the market, but those features aren't standard in the industry by any stretch. If you think the Ibanez is a better value, then buy that. People who will buy this wanted to have a Jackson guitar not an Ibanez, that's why they're buying it.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm talking about features vs price. The only thing the Jackson has that is more expensive than an RG7421 is an ebony fretboard and glow in the dark dots. Seems like you don't get as much for your money unless you're a pretty big fan boy or that just happens to be your ideal specs.


----------



## VigilSerus

possumkiller said:


> I'm talking about features vs price. The only thing the Jackson has that is more expensive than an RG7421 is an ebony fretboard and glow in the dark dots. Seems like you don't get as much for your money unless you're a pretty big fan boy or that just happens to be your ideal specs.



Custom shape, pickups made specifically for that guitar, luminlays, advanced wiring, and bypassable tone knob. Pretty justifiable.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Flat top guitars are way easier to finish than arch top guitars.


----------



## Ziricote

I would only buy these guitars in a 7 string for differences that make difference according to serious players such as 20" fretboard radius and longer scale length but not too long. The 26.5" is perfect and the 20" radius is supposed to make the extended range of 7 and 8 string playing better. The guitar is a well thought out!


----------



## Rhoadkiller

bulb said:


> I'd like to do that but I probably won't have time to get to it until I'm back from this tour since we leave tomorrow.
> I think people will be pleasantly surprised!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLC2SaNtPY
Havent been on the forum for a long time and forgot how post videos right lol but im pretttty sure thats the proseries in gunmetal you are using right?


----------



## bulb

Rhoadkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLC2SaNtPY
> Havent been on the forum for a long time and forgot how post videos right lol but im pretttty sure thats the proseries in gunmetal you are using right?



Yup, ended up using it for the majority of the 6 string songs live, it's a sick guitar!


----------



## Spicypickles

Ziricote said:


> I would only buy these guitars in a 7 string for differences that make difference according to serious players such as 20" fretboard radius and longer scale length but not too long. The 26.5" is perfect and the 20" radius is supposed to make the extended range of 7 and 8 string playing better. The guitar is a well thought out!



The radius is 16" on the pro series I believe.


----------



## Rhoadkiller

bulb said:


> Yup, ended up using it for the majority of the 6 string songs live, it's a sick guitar!



no doubt it is! other than pickups would you suggest changing out the nut, had a proseries before and wasnt to happy with the platic nut i had to file it down cause the strings were getting pinched and it would make tuning a pain. ps cant wait to get mine.


----------



## bulb

Rhoadkiller said:


> no doubt it is! other than pickups would you suggest changing out the nut, had a proseries before and wasnt to happy with the platic nut i had to file it down cause the strings were getting pinched and it would make tuning a pain. ps cant wait to get mine.



Haven't swapped the nut on mine, and the guitar seems to be putting up well with my abuse haha.


----------



## jmanncorrea

Just got the ht6 in the mail can't wait to try it out when I get home


----------



## bulb

jmanncorrea said:


> Just got the ht6 in the mail can't wait to try it out when I get home



Sweet, let's see that NGD!!


----------



## harmamusic

I'm interested in a HT7 in Laguna Burst and I'm looking at different shops what's in store. It seems very hard to photograph the guitar without reflection and to have a good view of the top's pattern and stripes. 
Would you consider this as a nice top? I've seen better ones I guess.







Here's another one from a different shop:






This one seems to have some strange extension of the lighter blue above the neck pickup?


----------



## harmamusic

When lowering the lighting of the first picture the top is pretty nice IMO:





I received additional pics of the 2nd top and I think it's ugly:


----------



## mnemonic

Figured maple tops, especially with a gloss finish, tend to have a 3D kind of look to them, so the stripes kinda look different at different angles. From one angle they may look kinda plain, but then really pop from another.


----------



## harmamusic

mnemonic said:


> Figured maple tops, especially with a gloss finish, tend to have a 3D kind of look to them, so the stripes kinda look different at different angles. From one angle they may look kinda plain, but then really pop from another.



I understand. Looking at the details of both models they have a different pattern and the 2nd one has duller and more "cloudy" looking pattern.


----------



## Boojakki

Yay, me!






It really is a nice guitar and it's hard to put it down. I play it almost daily since last week. Plays like a dream. Thanks, Misha!

Now, on to more playing...


----------



## bulb

Boojakki said:


> Yay, me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a nice guitar and it's hard to put it down. I play it almost daily since last week. Plays like a dream. Thanks, Misha!
> 
> Now, on to more playing...



Beautiful! I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## austinjhnsn

Just got myself a PRS Holcomb... I've been looking around for a 7-string to add to the arsenal, and I think this might be the perfect answer! That oceanblue looks gorgeous!


----------



## Glades

I just played an HT-7 through a 6505+ combo at Guitar Center and it played fantastic and sounded great. I was very surprised with the setup. Was very tight and low action out of the box. You could tell the finish looked a bit "cheap" (veneer was very figured but noticeably cheap, and the inside of the bolt holes were not tidy). But it was overall a great experience. Good job Misha!

The neck surprised me a bit. I've never played a USA model, but for some reason i was expecting a ibanez/schecter thin neck. And it was pretty thick. Almost resembling a deep C tele neck. Maybe a bit beefier. But was comfortable despite the girth, which I'm not used to.


----------



## bulb

Glades said:


> I just played an HT-7 through a 6505+ combo at Guitar Center and it played fantastic and sounded great. I was very surprised with the setup. Was very tight and low action out of the box. You could tell the finish looked a bit "cheap" (veneer was very figured but noticeably cheap, and the inside of the bolt holes were not tidy). But it was overall a great experience. Good job Misha!
> 
> The neck surprised me a bit. I've never played a USA model, but for some reason i was expecting a ibanez/schecter thin neck. And it was pretty thick. Almost resembling a deep C tele neck. Maybe a bit beefier. But was comfortable despite the girth, which I'm not used to.



I'm glad you dug it, and I think the neck mass is a big part of not only stability but a contributor to how big the guitar sounds. By going for a C shape, I find the mass of the neck doesn't feel unwieldy or make the guitar feel "slower".


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> I'm glad you dug it, and I think the neck mass is a big part of not only stability but a contributor to how big the guitar sounds. By going for a C shape, I find the mass of the neck doesn't feel unwieldy or make the guitar feel "slower".


Hey man I hate to be a pain cause I know you've seen my Instagram comments about the left handed Juggernaut, but I've contacted all of Jackson's Custom Shop dealers as well as the company directly and I keep getting the same response... "we don't do custom one offs of signature models". Now that doesn't make sense as you told me directly that they can, and I'm not asking for any different specs besides the orientation, but I just can't get through to them. If you wouldn't mind, could you talk to them about building it? I have a VIP ticket to the St. Louis show and I was just going to ask you there (I'm still gonna bring it up lol) but I'm just getting impatient. The Laguna Burst HT7 is my dream guitar and I don't want to be robbed of it for being born a lefty!!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Saw this beauty at my St. Louis Guitar Center today!! Was really surprised to see it there and fell so much more in love with it once I saw it in person. Unfortunately couldn't play it though... why? Cause I'm cursed with being a lefty!!! I did pick it up though and it felt really sturdy and well built. Jackson really nailed it on this guitar, now they just need to do it right by us lefties. But overall I'd encourage everyone to pick it up, it's a fantastic instrument overall.

#LeftyJuggernaut2K17


----------



## bulb

WildmanDaGod said:


> Hey man I hate to be a pain cause I know you've seen my Instagram comments about the left handed Juggernaut, but I've contacted all of Jackson's Custom Shop dealers as well as the company directly and I keep getting the same response... "we don't do custom one offs of signature models". Now that doesn't make sense as you told me directly that they can, and I'm not asking for any different specs besides the orientation, but I just can't get through to them. If you wouldn't mind, could you talk to them about building it? I have a VIP ticket to the St. Louis show and I was just going to ask you there (I'm still gonna bring it up lol) but I'm just getting impatient. The Laguna Burst HT7 is my dream guitar and I don't want to be robbed of it for being born a lefty!!



Hey dude I passed this on to my Product Manager at Jackson, and this is what he told me:

"My understanding is that we havent heard from the custom shop on this yetas they are still assessing the request

Be advised:
· This item will be hand built = expensive. Ballpark= at least 2to 3x what a production model is because of the labor required
· They need to build the jigs to make this item. No tooling exists..
· Probably at least 9 to 10 months for delivery..as master-built Jackson/Charvel always has a backlog due to the complexity of the builds

The shop can do a lot of things but it comes with a price."

So there you go, I think aside from the labor, the fact that they would have to create tooling for this build is also what would increase the cost. 
At least now if you want it to be done and can afford it, they can do it!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> Hey dude I passed this on to my Product Manager at Jackson, and this is what he told me:
> 
> "My understanding is that we havent heard from the custom shop on this yetas they are still assessing the request
> 
> Be advised:
> · This item will be hand built = expensive. Ballpark= at least 2to 3x what a production model is because of the labor required
> · They need to build the jigs to make this item. No tooling exists..
> · Probably at least 9 to 10 months for delivery..as master-built Jackson/Charvel always has a backlog due to the complexity of the builds
> 
> The shop can do a lot of things but it comes with a price."
> 
> So there you go, I think aside from the labor, the fact that they would have to create tooling for this build is also what would increase the cost.
> At least now if you want it to be done and can afford it, they can do it!



Thank you so much for looking into it for me, I really appreciate it!! Price isn't really my biggest concern, this is my dream guitar so I'm willing to pay a lot for it. I'll be able to make the money and my parents are really supportive of me pursuing music so they said they would help me out with it. Just knowing that it can be done is a huge sigh of relief for me, being left handed has always been a huuuge pain when it comes to guitar shopping and getting this would pretty much end that completely as I'd never want another guitar lol, would also make it easier for me to get another one in the future too as I plan on getting some of the other colorways. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ikarus

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'd never want another guitar




I will ask you again after a view months on ss.org.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

ikarus said:


> I will ask you again after a view months on ss.org.



You'll get the same response lol, I mean yeah having a Blackmachine B2 would be insaneeee, but my dream is the Juggernaut, it is everything I look for in a guitar and more. I would have no need for another guitar.


----------



## Glades

Anything is doable, if you've got the dough. If paying $15k-$20k for a Jugg is something that sounds reasonable to you and your parents, then I'm sure that the Jackson Custom Shop could make it happen.

How old are you?


----------



## Br00tal420

Good guy Mish! So glad to see you active and interested in the feedback of your sig. model from the players and musicians that care so much.


bulb said:


> Hey dude I passed this on to my Product Manager at Jackson, and this is what he told me:
> 
> "My understanding is that we havent heard from the custom shop on this yetas they are still assessing the request
> 
> Be advised:
> · This item will be hand built = expensive. Ballpark= at least 2to 3x what a production model is because of the labor required
> · They need to build the jigs to make this item. No tooling exists..
> · Probably at least 9 to 10 months for delivery..as master-built Jackson/Charvel always has a backlog due to the complexity of the builds
> 
> The shop can do a lot of things but it comes with a price."
> 
> So there you go, I think aside from the labor, the fact that they would have to create tooling for this build is also what would increase the cost.
> At least now if you want it to be done and can afford it, they can do it!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Glades said:


> Anything is doable, if you've got the dough. If paying $15k-$20k for a Jugg is something that sounds reasonable to you and your parents, then I'm sure that the Jackson Custom Shop could make it happen.
> 
> How old are you?



19!! A little young I know, but I really want a great guitar that I can have for the rest of my life and take on my journey as a player.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Br00tal420 said:


> Good guy Mish! So glad to see you active and interested in the feedback of your sig. model from the players and musicians that care so much.



Me too man, it's so rare to see big musicians so active in their community and listening to the suggestions of their fans, can't wait to see the results of this. It would be so awesome for me to be able to say I own the first and (as of right now) only left handed Juggernaut!!


----------



## vertibration

Im gunna mod my Misha pro 7 Charcoal slightly. Purple locking tuners, and BKP Juggs. Not gunna change the bridge though, cause I think its legit. Straight up, best guitar I ever played. took 10-59 XL's to drop G perfectly


----------



## diagrammatiks

WildmanDaGod said:


> 19!! A little young I know, but I really want a great guitar that I can have for the rest of my life and take on my journey as a player.



Oh good. You still have time to do the right thing and switch hands. 



Also, I know you love the juggernaut but mayones will build you a left for a lot cheaper then Jackson will and it's also a guitar that misha uses sometimes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> Oh good. You still have time to do the right thing and switch hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know you love the juggernaut but mayones will build you a left for a lot cheaper then Jackson will and it's also a guitar that misha uses sometimes.



See, this is why i'm glad made the decision to start playing right handed, even though i'm a natural lefty . Makes buying guitars soooo much easier.


----------



## A-Branger

diagrammatiks said:


> Oh good. You still have time to do the right thing and switch hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know you love the juggernaut but mayones will build you a left for a lot cheaper then Jackson will and it's also a guitar that misha uses sometimes.



plus you can get them to do the same specs and a similar finish to laguna burst  jsut be sure to take it to the next VIP for mr Bulb to sign it too

Nothing wrong with Jackson dont get me wrong, but thats a lot of money a lot of money a lot of money a lot of money


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> See, this is why i'm glad made the decision to start playing right handed, even though i'm a natural lefty . Makes buying guitars soooo much easier.



Ya, I thank my parents for not knowing any better and getting me a right hander as my first guitar. 

It's funny because I can chord with my right hand now but my left hand can't hold a pick. 


Paying a 10k up-charge for a lefty wouldn't feel good. But if that's the guitar you want start saving.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> Oh good. You still have time to do the right thing and switch hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know you love the juggernaut but mayones will build you a left for a lot cheaper then Jackson will and it's also a guitar that misha uses sometimes.



Oh believe me I've considered switching hands just to get the Jugg... but every time I pick up a right handed guitar I feel like I have Downs and get really frustrated with myself lol. As far as the Mayones go I've thought about that too, and some of em look really cool, but the Jugg is my dream so I'm just gonna bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

And if Jackson decides to still be a pain and refuse to build it I can always just get a Dinky with a wide carve and arched top, wouldn't be exactly what I want but close enough I guess. But believe me... I am going to fight hard and do whatever it takes to get this Juggernaut left handed, it WILL happen!!!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Just got this email from my Sweetwater guy:
"Our guitar gurus talked with Jackson again. What it boils down to is that Misha's attorney would have to re-draw the contract for this guitar to allow any alternate version of it to be created. I looked into how far we would have to alter the guitar to make it no longer in the contractual obligations and it would so substantial that you would lose most of what makes this guitar unique. We could not use the signature MM Bare Knuckle pickups and the actual carve of the guitar would have to be changed. We can still put together a custom Jackson, however the more I check into it the further away from the MM we get. Let me know what you think."

Now I'm starting to get really annoyed...


----------



## Exit Existence

Yo man, if you are really set on having something similar but can't get that lefty love consider maybe doing a Carvin / Kiesel build! They will do lefties at no additional charge. You could get a lot of the same features, (quilt top, alder body, maple neck, hipshot ect). 

Mine was definitely 'Inspired' by Misha's sig, at least for the color I would say:






And trust me, even Misha will tell you "I'd never want another guitar" is some bold words lol There's no one guitar that can cure Gear Acquisition Syndrome, if you don't have it now...you will soon .


----------



## KnightBrolaire

you could also look into a ran crusher. it has very similar lines/carves and you could easily get all the specs you want.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Exit Existence said:


> Yo man, if you are really set on having something similar but can't get that lefty love consider maybe doing a Carvin / Kiesel build! They will do lefties at no additional charge. You could get a lot of the same features, (quilt top, alder body, maple neck, hipshot ect).
> 
> Mine was definitely 'Inspired' by Misha's sig, at least for the color I would say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trust me, even Misha will tell you "I'd never want another guitar" is some bold words lol There's no one guitar that can cure Gear Acquisition Syndrome, if you don't have it now...you will soon .



Thanks for the suggestion!! I was also looking at Daemoness, they make lefties and great instruments in general, I know Misha is a fan as he owns one. But that Jugg is my dream and I'm nothing if not persistent, so I will do whatever it takes to make my dream come true and get it. And as far as wanting more gear of course I do!! But I won't be actively searching for more guitars if I get the Jugg.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

At this point I'm pretty sure my only option is to offer up a bunch of money. Asking nicely doesn't work and money always speaks louder than words... hopefully progress will be made.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm not a gear snob or a Kiesel hater (I have one)... but... there's just no comparing a Jackson custom shop to a Kiesel .

If Jackson won't be reasonable, you could always get an ESP Custom Shop LH Horizon with BKP Juggernauts and the same color for probably under $4k. Similar heel carves and overall shape, plus you can get a bonus cockstock lol.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

USMarine75 said:


> I'm not a gear snob or a Kiesel hater (I have one)... but... there's just no comparing a Jackson custom shop to a Kiesel .
> 
> If Jackson won't be reasonable, you could always get an ESP Custom Shop LH Horizon with BKP Juggernauts and the same color for probably under $4k. Similar heel carves and overall shape, plus you can get a bonus cockstock lol.



I'm sure Jackson will get it done now that I have direct quotes from Misha lol, just gotta let em know I'm willing to pay the money for it. Never was a fan of ESP though, all the wannabe Metallica kids from school that couldn't play had them, so I can hardly even look at em without cringing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I mean they'll definitely do it for the price quoted...
if it's really what you want then go for it. live the dream.


----------



## Lemons

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'm sure Jackson will get it done now that I have direct quotes from Misha lol, just gotta let em know I'm willing to pay the money for it.



Quotes from Misha on a forum &#8800; Redrawing his signature guitar production contract.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> INever was a fan of ESP though, all the wannabe Metallica kids from school that couldn't play had them, so I can hardly even look at em without cringing.



Yea, sometimes I even think that about other sig guitars / genres of music...


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Yea, sometimes I even think that about other sig guitars / genres of music...



Oooh ...., that's like getting lemon in a cut


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Lemons said:


> Quotes from Misha on a forum &#8800; Redrawing his signature guitar production contract.



If the contract was the issue then he would've said that, they may just be Jackson making excuses.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't think Daemoness charges extra for a lefty and the Jackson Juggernaut is just a copy of a Cimmerian anyway...


----------



## bulb

WildmanDaGod said:


> If the contract was the issue then he would've said that, they may just be Jackson making excuses.



My product manager didn't mention anything about a contract conflict, just that due to tooling costs and labor for the design it would be more expensive.

Keep in mind if you order this, you will have the only lefty Juggernaut in the world haha. Also I see a 10k price getting thrown around, I don't know what the actual price will be, but I doubt it will be even close to that much. At the very least I'd say it's worth inquiring about.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> My product manager didn't mention anything about a contract conflict, just that due to tooling costs and labor for the design it would be more expensive.
> 
> Keep in mind if you order this, you will have the only lefty Juggernaut in the world haha. Also I see a 10k price getting thrown around, I don't know what the actual price will be, but I doubt it will be even close to that much. At the very least I'd say it's worth inquiring about.



Just recieved an email from a Jackson Custom Shop dealer saying you've given the ok for the lefty build, thank you so much!!! The Laguna Burst HT7 will be about 8k, which is fine by me!! I will have the first and only left handed Juggernaut and I'm so excited!! If I have it by the next time you're in St. Louis I'll try to bring it out to show you.


----------



## Lemons

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just recieved an email from a Jackson Custom Shop dealer saying you've given the ok for the lefty build, thank you so much!!! The Laguna Burst HT7 will be about 8k, which is fine by me!! I will have the first and only left handed Juggernaut and I'm so excited!! If I have it by the next time you're in St. Louis I'll try to bring it out to show you.



Well there goes my comment, glad it all worked out for you though


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Lemons said:


> Well there goes my comment, glad it all worked out for you though



Thanks man haha!! When I get it I will post the greatest NGD of all time!!!


----------



## marcwormjim

If only you had a time machine, you could save your parents a few thousand by traveling two years into the future and buying the guitar from yourself on eBay.


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just recieved an email from a Jackson Custom Shop dealer saying you've given the ok for the lefty build, thank you so much!!! The Laguna Burst HT7 will be about 8k, which is fine by me!! I will have the first and only left handed Juggernaut and I'm so excited!! If I have it by the next time you're in St. Louis I'll try to bring it out to show you.



congrats then  but make it right and get the chrome pickup covers  up to you if you want the "P" inlay, but get the chrome pups for sure bro


----------



## Jonathan20022

Really bold to pursue a project like that and throw away caution about the cost. More power to you if you have the cash and want it, but that is an immense amount of cash to put into a build.

I know you say this is your "dream" guitar, but you should seriously put some more thought into this. And I don't mean like overnight thinking, look at the market and see you options more closely. You can get a lot with what is apparently a 5 figure cost into a single instrument, if at the end of all the thought you still think this is it for you then by all means. But don't be rash with that kind of spending, especially for what seems like a guitar that comes with it's own set of hurdles to even accomplish.


----------



## FrznTek

WildmanDaGod said:


> Thanks man haha!! When I get it I will post the greatest NGD of all time!!!



Should be titled something like "NGD: The Only Lefty Juggernaut In The World!"
it would be cool if you go through with it, but like others have said, it's a huge chunk of cash so think it through.


----------



## possumkiller

That is a ton of money to drop on a single guitar. I wonder what Misha's cut will be. If your parents are rich enough to afford it then go for it.


----------



## stinkoman

Jonathan20022 said:


> Really bold to pursue a project like that and throw away caution about the cost. More power to you if you have the cash and want it, but that is an immense amount of cash to put into a build.
> 
> I know you say this is your "dream" guitar, but you should seriously put some more thought into this. And I don't mean like overnight thinking, look at the market and see you options more closely. You can get a lot with what is apparently a 5 figure cost into a single instrument, if at the end of all the thought you still think this is it for you then by all means. But don't be rash with that kind of spending, especially for what seems like a guitar that comes with it's own set of hurdles to even accomplish.



I think this guy nailed it. I really don't think anybody is trying discourage you from doing this and I sure hope I don't come off as such, But speaking from experience a lot of us have been where you are at now. We all was young and had a "dream" guitar that we all had to have. And you sound very grateful to be in that position to get the guitar which is great. But If I had to guess most people who was young and lucky enough to manage to get their dream guitar, no longer have that guitar. I know I don't. Preferences and taste do change, and sometimes once you get that guitar you don't like it as much as you thought you would. 5 years from now you might find it no longer suits you. So you could be stuck with the possibility of having a guitar you no longer like, or taking a massive loss on selling it. As stated before there are a lot of high quality guitars that can be had for less and you could get a few with how scarce left handed guitars are. But there is also the chance you will love it forever. You only live once, and if this is what want go for it.


----------



## JSanta

Or you might hold onto the guitar for some reason and it never gets touched. A lot of us have never been in your position at 19 (I sure as heck wasn't) but I only have one guitar from that time (my trusty 2003 Carvin DC400), but everything else is gone. I almost completely moved away from electric guitars for a while too, and mostly play jazz on an archtop. 

Just be cautious, that is a on of money to spend on a single instrument, and I am willing to bet that if you did decide to sell down the road, you won't get much for it.

Fulfilling dreams is kind of funny too. I can't tell you how many times I've told my wife I'm not buying another X item. I've never kept my word


----------



## bulb

I'm glad you got it sorted out! Definitely looking forward to seeing your NGD!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Thanks for all the well wishes guys!! I understand why everyone is so skeptical, this is a lot of money and like most of you said, I am young and my taste may change, but I've wanted this guitar so badly since it was first announced a few years ago and finally getting the chance to have it is so wonderful, and none the less that it'll be the first and only lefty one on the planet!! I will always have it and cherish it, it probably won't even leave my house I'm going to use it strictly for recording.


----------



## Glades

WildmanDaGod said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys!! I understand why everyone is so skeptical, this is a lot of money and like most of you said, I am young and my taste may change, but I've wanted this guitar so badly since it was first announced a few years ago and finally getting the chance to have it is so wonderful, and none the less that it'll be the first and only lefty one on the planet!! I will always have it and cherish it, it probably won't even leave my house I'm going to use it strictly for recording.



What do you have planned for the finish? Personally, I am a fan of the Amber Tiger Eye.


----------



## goobaba

Are your parents interested in adopting a 28 year old man? I'm a righty so my guitar would be less than 4k lol


----------



## bulb

Glades said:


> What do you have planned for the finish? Personally, I am a fan of the Amber Tiger Eye.



I feel like if you are going to go Custom Shop, might as well get a color you can't normally get, right?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> I feel like if you are going to go Custom Shop, might as well get a color you can't normally get, right?



Agreed, the only options I was given were Laguna Burst and Matte Blue Frost but thankfully those are my two favorite colorways so I didn't really even want any unique or different ones!! I'm gonna get the HT7 Laguna Burst first, probably gonna order around Monday after I talk it over with my parents and get all of the payment options sorted out, but in the future I will definitely be picking up the Matte Blue Frost as well.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Glades said:


> What do you have planned for the finish? Personally, I am a fan of the Amber Tiger Eye.



Only options I was given were the Laguna Burst and Matte Blue Frost, but thankfully those are my two favorite colorways of the guitar so I didn't mind it at all! I'll be getting the HT7 Laguna Burst first, and once I have it fully or almost paid off I'll get a Matte Blue Frost.


----------



## Mattykoda

^ that makes me kind of cringe. Personally for me I would never buy a guitar without knowing at any given time, if not paid for in full, that I would be able to pay it off without any impact financially. I don't know your situation so maybe you will use it as a credit line and be able to at any time but I would seriously be thinking about this "investment". Help from your parents is great but you can't plan for the unknown in the future.

It's great to have goals but saying I will buy another one as soon as I pay this off or close to, and not to sound rude, just shows a level of immaturity.


----------



## nistley

Everyones incomes are different, there are many households out there who can afford luxury cars, big houses and all sorts of crap. Personally, I'm glad I have a guitar acquisition syndrome as opposed to a supercar acquisition syndrome.

The main criticism I can see is that this particular custom shops upcharge might seem totally unnecessary compared to many other amazing builders out there, but again, such sentimentality has a completely different value for everyone.


----------



## downburst82

WildmanDaGod said:


> Agreed, the only options I was given were Laguna Burst and Matte Blue Frost but thankfully those are my two favorite colorways so I didn't really even want any unique or different ones!! I'm gonna get the HT7 Laguna Burst first, probably gonna order around Monday after I talk it over with my parents and get all of the payment options sorted out, but in the future I will definitely be picking up the Matte Blue Frost as well.



I mean its good the TWO finish options are ones you like....but...almost 10 grand for a custom shop guitar and they are only allowing you to choose between TWO finish options?? 

(And eventually you plan to purchase the same guitar in both finish options...?)

Also it doesn't bother you the only way this company offers lefties an option is to make them order a custom shop guitar for 3 times the price? (No offence to Jackson or Misha but...ya..)


Bottom line is do what you want, buy the guitars you want for however much they are worth to you but so many things about this make me shake my head.


----------



## bulb

Haha I think that's why even the Jackson CS answer was originally no. But hell, if someone wants to pay the price, it's a free country and a free market, more power to them.

At any rate, I'm just glad I was able to help that get sorted out.


----------



## narad

That's extremely sketch that they only offer you two finishes. Sketch to the point that I think somebody mis-spoke somewhere along the way. The whole point of the custom shop at Jackson is basically to get custom finishes -- they're not letting you go crazy in any other way, and if you look at most CS Jacksons it's some different pickup/bridge config or a different finish.

But yea, if you're planning to spend $16k to acquire two guitars that right-handed players would buy for probably $2.2k each, you're not setting yourself up for great things in life. I mean, the heart wants what the heart wants, but there are just times when you pragmatically have to ask yourself, "I'm trying to become a better guitarist -- is this going to help me in that journey?" That $8-16k could be private lessons with multiple fantastic teachers. It could be tuition. It could just be living money as you focus on your music. Which is going to get you closer to your goal?

And frankly, having seen other Jackson CS prices for years, if they're charging you more than $4.8k for this job then some middleman/middlemen is taking a massive cut.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

.... you could order a lefty copy of bulb's daemoness for wayyyy less than 10k and you're parents would still have plenty of cash left over. this is a terrible idea dude. Dylan would totally build you a lefty cimmerian 7 string in whatever color you desire. Pretty much any of the bigger custom builders could easily build something comparable for you for far less money.


----------



## downburst82

bulb said:


> Haha I think that's why even the Jackson CS answer was originally no. But hell, if someone wants to pay the price, it's a free country and a free market, more power to them.
> 
> At any rate, I'm just glad I was able to help that get sorted out.




I will say again I totally agree with this, what people spend $ on is a personal decision. Since this is a forum where advice is sought and opinions shared I felt it resonable to share my thoughts on it..BUT %100 no offence meant and no judgement made against people doing what they want with their financial resources  

(I mean I have a pedalboard worth 3+ grand or so that I certainly cant really justify, if I didnt have 3 kids to feed who knows what other crazy stuff I would buy!  )

*edit* I was just thinking if he does go through with the build would that mean the newly created left handed version tooling/jigs/etc would be available for future left handed customers? (Possibly even limited production?)

Can we do it? And if not, why not? 

Ps: I'm not a lefty but I have a friend who plays left and I have seen the struggle....


----------



## nistley

KnightBrolaire said:


> .... you could order a lefty copy of bulb's daemoness for wayyyy less than 10k and you're parents would still have plenty of cash left over. this is a terrible idea dude. Dylan would totally build you a lefty cimmerian 7 string in whatever color you desire. Pretty much any of the bigger custom builders could easily build something comparable for you for far less money.



How long is THAT waiting list? Haha. There are at least 10 other, faster, options.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

nistley said:


> How long is THAT waiting list? Haha. There are at least 10 other, faster, options.



12-15 months, not too bad for a Custom built guitar in my opinion. Will give me lots of time to really hone in my skills on the guitar, I want to at least sound like I deserve to be playing this guitar lol


----------



## p88

im fully behind this lefty build! the dude can afford it and is super passionate about this particular route, so why not pull the trigger?
more power to him (or her?)!



bulb said:


> At any rate, I'm just glad I was able to help that get sorted out.



major respect for this. i really like it when artists make the effort to help out fans.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

p88 said:


> im fully behind this lefty build! the dude can afford it and is super passionate about this particular route, so why not pull the trigger?
> more power to him (or her?)!
> 
> 
> 
> major respect for this. i really like it when artists make the effort to help out fans.



I'm a dude lolol, never met a girl that could tell me the name of any kind of guitar much less a Juggernaut lol, and yeah much respect and love to Misha for going out of his way to help me out!! Gonna order it within the next few days once I get my payment options sorted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nistley said:


> How long is THAT waiting list? Haha. There are at least 10 other, faster, options.



It's a 2 year wait right now (or at least it is for my slot). I was just using daemoness as an example, though Waghorn, skervesen, mayones,ran ,etc could all do finish he wants and they all cost significantly less than what jackson wants.


----------



## diagrammatiks

It's ok guys...as a lefty this guy is only every going to have like 3 guitars in his whole life and they'll all have to be custom ordered.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> It's ok guys...as a lefty this guy is only every going to have like 3 guitars in his whole life and they'll all have to be custom ordered.



You are the only one that understands... we can't just walk into a store and buy a guitar or look online at competitive prices, we have to order customs to get a guitar we will truly love.


----------



## diagrammatiks

WildmanDaGod said:


> You are the only one that understands... we can't just walk into a store and buy a guitar or look online at competitive prices, we have to order customs to get a guitar we will truly love.




I mean I kind of understand. It's just a little unfortunate for your parents that you love the juggernaut more then his mayones.


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> Only options I was given were the Laguna Burst and Matte Blue Frost, but thankfully those are my two favorite colorways of the guitar so I didn't mind it at all! I'll be getting the HT7 Laguna Burst first, and once I have it fully or almost paid off I'll get a Matte Blue Frost.



sorry to sound like a parent or an old dude, but. Are you paying for your guitars? 100% of them? do you have a job? Prob you are, and since more likely you are living with your folks you have more disposable income, but then again you said several times that you parents are be going to help you. If so, then get a way to fully pay back them 100% the guitar. Earn it, no by your playing style but by your sweat and work.

Its cool your parents are giving you a hand, heck, mine did more than a few times. My first bass and guitar I got them thanks to their help, and by it I mean I put 2-300$ together and they added the extra 100$ or got me the gig bag and a cable. But I would never ever ask them for 8k$ not even combining 3 years of xmas and bdays presents. I could understand if there was like a 2 month window of a limited edition of the guitar, (my old guitar player did it when the Jem was offered in lefty as hes been playing Vai songs since he was like 16 and was his dream), but you have heaps of time to get the money for it.

I get it, its your dream guitar and if you wanna spend the money with some help from your folks, then go for it. But stopped there, to be saying that you would order a second one right after its being a bit blind GAS driven. You got your one of a kind/dream guitar/custom/bulb/guitar, now play the crap out of it till you actually need another one, and if so, there is heaps of options out there for you. To spend another 8K$ (or so) its completely stupid. There is heaps of production guitars in lefty, PRS is actually doing a CU24 run right now for example. If not you can get a private stock one. Get a mayones, Kiesel, Ormsby, ESP, *insert well know custom brand here*, all of them for half of the price you would be paying for yet another one. If not get a great production guitar and send it to some high end luthier to be re-finish (see the guy who took a PRS CU MarkH and he send it to get a floyd put into it and a custom paint finish) 

With that kind of money you can get top notch guitar tuition, get a massive amp/cab/rig, get a home studio settup, do a big trip, get a second hand car, or get a better one, ect ect. Think about it right mate, but dont make your parents to pay any more cent for that second guitar, get it yourself. Earn it, after you pay back the first one as much as you can, you do not need 2 custom jackson guitars


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's a 2 year wait right now (or at least it is for my slot). I was just using daemoness as an example, though Waghorn, skervesen, mayones,ran ,etc could all do finish he wants and they all cost significantly less than what jackson wants.



They're quoting 30 months until starting the build at the moment.


----------



## nistley

This is da dankest thread right now, mad props to Misha et all for that.


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah totally... dank... bruh. 

Anywho, try finding some other lefties that might be interested. If they have the machinery from your one off, then maybe you could get a much better group deal on 3/5/10/etc, and after splitting the cost you might all pay something much more reasonable like $4-5k each, instead of $8k? Just a thought.


----------



## Blytheryn

We're all guitar nerds here, and we all spend more than we like to admit we do on gear, but 8-10k USD for one guitar? When you're 19? I get that it's your dream guitar, but there is SO much you can do with that kind of money if you think about it. To put this into perspective, you could get about 3 of any other guitar from ANY other custom shop, and get the dankest rig ever to boot.

Just food for thought really. A left Handed Jugg would look crazy cool. Do you play in a band or anything or would it just be a stay at home guitar?


----------



## Glades

I'm with this kid.

Wealth is subjective. If you live in a low income household making $100k a year, a $10k is a fortune. But if your household brings in a comfortable amount of money, say $700-800k a year, then a $10k guitar is nothing.

$1 is not worth the same to everyone.

I see parents buying their 16 year old daughters $80k cars for their sweet sixteens all the time. So I don't see what's the big deal with parents spending $10k on a guitar for their son.

Bud, I think most of the responses you'll get here are due to jealousy and envy. Don't look too deeply into them. Get your axe!


----------



## USMarine75

OP's last name is Axelrod... leave him alone.


----------



## narad

Glades said:


> I'm with this kid.
> 
> Wealth is subjective. If you live in a low income household making $100k a year, a $10k is a fortune. But if your household brings in a comfortable amount of money, say $700-800k a year, then a $10k guitar is nothing.
> 
> $1 is not worth the same to everyone.



$100k is a low income household? You're so out of touch you're in outer space.

I thought it was generally appropriate to base advice under the assumption that the poster isn't in the $700-800k income bracket unless stated otherwise.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> $100k is a low income household? You're so out of touch you're in outer space.



In the US in many areas... yes! A family of four making $100k in San Francisco, Seattle, DC, Northern VA, MA, etc... would have a hard time getting by. When your rent and utilities alone is $30-40k/year and your take home is about $65k, that's not leaving much for everything else.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> In the US in many areas... yes! A family of four making $100k in San Francisco, Seattle, DC, Northern VA, MA, etc... would have a hard time getting by. When your rent and utilities alone is $30-40k/year and your take home is about $65k, that's not leaving much for everything else.



Yea but... in St. Louis, where the kid lives, the median salary is in the $50k range. In the country, statistically, $100k is by no means low income.


----------



## diagrammatiks

do you even have time to be posting on the interwebs if your adjusted pre-tax income is 100k for a 2 family household. seems low. and hard.

At any rate. No jealousy or envy here. I'm just all about value. and paying 10k for a 3k guitar with the only difference being lefty seems bad value.

but if you love it you love it. I taught a kid who had a gibson historic that his grandparents gave him when he was like 13. He never even played it. at least this will get played.


----------



## diagrammatiks

how do i delete up in this business


----------



## prlgmnr

I'll say one thing, this is making my entire ebay watch list look economical and sensible.


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> I'll say one thing, this is making my entire ebay watch list look economical and sensible.



I already showed my wife this thread... softening her up for my next $4k Mayones purchase.  Thanks OP!


----------



## prlgmnr

I only bought one guitar in about 10 years before I came on this forum.


----------



## mnemonic

When I was 19, my dream guitar was a whole hell of a lot different than it is today, at age 29. Just make sure you're not spending money on something you're not gonna be 100% about in the future. 

When I was in high school I bought a Taylor acoustic and an American Deluxe strat, since I had the savings, I could afford it, and I loved classic rock and jimi Hendrix and couldn't imagine playing anything else. Then I went to college and got into metal and seven strings, so I spent all my time playing a midrange Korean import Schecter while $2500+ worth of guitars mostly just sat. 

I'm also a lefty, so no chance of selling them for any reasonable price. I still have them now and still play them, but I would have been much better served with a Mexican strat and a cheaper (but still nice) acoustic.

If your family is ballin and 8k on a 2k guitar is nothing, then go for it. But I'd imagine most people here aren't in the top 1%, so we make our recommendations based on what $1 is worth to us.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

I appreciate the concern guys, I am young and you are right that my taste can certainly change. But no matter what I'll always be able to say I have the first left handed Juggernaut and it was built specially for me lol, that'll be cool no matter what!! But I've been listening to metal my whole life and it's always been my passion, so I'm probably always gonna be a metal guy at heart and this guitar will always be an amazing instrument even if my taste do change. And as far as money goes, no, I am certainly not rich and neither are my parents. This is huge spending for us, but my parents are very supportive of me pursuing music and are paying for my music schooling and lessons, I've bought all of my gear on my own but this is a lot of money and I wouldn't be able to buy it without their help as I have no established credit or anything of the sort. But I do appreciate everyone's input but believe me when I say this is THE guitar for me!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

And as far as buying gear goes this is pretty much the last "big spending" thing I want besides an Axe FX 2 XL+. Besides getting the other Jugg colorway there aren't any other guitars I want at all, and as far as amps the Axe would solve all amp needs. I have great recording equipment already and am fully able to make professional sounding music gear wise, but skill wise I'm not that good yett. And there are tons of pedals I want but I can buy those in like one paycheck so that's nothing big. But I'm mainly just focused on mastering the guitar as best as I can and getting to a point where I feel confident in my riffs enough to put them out for people to hear, but my current Telecaster with a SD JB just can't handle the kind of music I play.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> but my current Telecaster with a SD JB just can't handle the kind of music I play.



Don't blame the guitar, man:

[YOUTUBEVID]DLC0yysmEj8[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]sYPQFxp-Olo[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> Don't blame the guitar, man:
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]DLC0yysmEj8[/YOUTUBEVID]
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]sYPQFxp-Olo[/YOUTUBEVID]



Fair enough, but it still doesn't handle it very well, notes don't ring clearly and under lots of gain the high end is completely drowned out and I haven't found a good solution to it. Could be the guitar, could be BIAS FX, could be my terrible playing lol. True point that it's never the gear and always the player, but a nice guitar and a good amp can definitely help the purity of the sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Change out the JB for something better.

Hell, try something like the Duncan Full Shred, DiMarzio Titan, or go all-out with a BKP Titan.

I mean, sure, go all-out and get a Jackson Jug, but still, it wouldn't hurt having a Tele that's hot-rodded for the sound you want.


----------



## possumkiller

They should make strat and tele sized black winters...


----------



## Jonathan20022

SD does, they made a BW Single Coil as a Custom Shop order for someone on Facebook a few weeks back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jonathan20022 said:


> SD does, they made a BW Single Coil as a Custom Shop order for someone on Facebook a few weeks back.



The Seymour Duncan 'Lil Winter.

....ing adorable.


----------



## nistley

WildmanDaGod said:


> This is huge spending for us, but my parents are very supportive of me pursuing music and are paying for my music schooling and lessons, I've bought all of my gear on my own but this is a lot of money and I wouldn't be able to buy it without their help as I have no established credit or anything of the sort. But I do appreciate everyone's input but believe me when I say this is THE guitar for me!



So, do your parents know you can get exactly the same, spec for spec, guitar from other companies, for half the price? Are they supportive of you, or Jackson in particular?

You're a teenager, still. Have you considered that in a few years your preferences could possibly change?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

nistley said:


> So, do your parents know you can get exactly the same, spec for spec, guitar from other companies, for half the price? Are they supportive of you, or Jackson in particular?
> 
> You're a teenager, still. Have you considered that in a few years your preferences could possibly change?



Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that the Jugg is my dream guitar and has been for years, and has been entirely unattainable until now. I've gotten this far and am now in a position to own the first and only lefty Juggernaut, this is an opportunity I can't pass up. And considered Misha even went through the trouble to talk to Jackson about helping me out I know this is the guitar for me!!


----------



## nistley

WildmanDaGod said:


> Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that the Jugg is my dream guitar and has been for years, and has been entirely unattainable until now.



So, the fact you might have different dreams very soon does not impact your decision making now, at all?



WildmanDaGod said:


> I've gotten this far and am now in a position to own the first and only lefty Juggernaut, this is an opportunity I can't pass up. And considered Misha even went through the trouble to talk to Jackson about helping me out I know this is the guitar for me!!



I wonder what he would say now, knowing that it is actually significant amount for you, as it should be for anyone, especially young person without credit history.

Honestly, this is both funny and sad. I'll get off your case, good luck


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that the Jugg is my dream guitar and has been for years, and has been entirely unattainable until now. I've gotten this far and am now in a position to own the first and only lefty Juggernaut, this is an opportunity I can't pass up. And considered Misha even went through the trouble to talk to Jackson about helping me out I know this is the guitar for me!!



That's great that Misha talked to Jackson about allowing it, but Misha, man, you gotta have a chat with whoever at Jackson is trying to charge this kid $8k for a lefty version of a guitar that's already in production. 

To understand the scope of the potential reaming going on here, consider this:
https://reverb.com/item/3125508-jackson-left-handed-usa-custom-shop-sl2h-soloist-2016-trans-purple

That's brand new. Made by the same people that will make your guitar. And it's under $3k. Naturally the Juggernaut's a little different, but it doesn't take a genius to flip a CNC profile around in software. 

First off I'd get in touch with that dealer -- they're lefty only and they might be in a better position to negotiate.

Second, if you still get an $8k quote...

[YOUTUBEVID]HT-mSima3CE[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Vletrmx

Yeah, something does seem fishy about the price. Hopefully OP realizes that, regardless of whether he's willing to go through with the build.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Ughhh quit worrying about it lol, I've gotten the price down to $6,800 and might be able to negotiate it down even further. Financing will make this much easier on mine and my parents money, I will be taking up 90% of the load anyways, my dad is only gonna help out with the interest rates and such. I'm currently looking into getting a full time day job and top of my already great night job to make more than enough money to pay for it.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

nistley said:


> So, the fact you might have different dreams very soon does not impact your decision making now, at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what he would say now, knowing that it is actually significant amount for you, as it should be for anyone, especially young person without credit history.
> 
> Honestly, this is both funny and sad. I'll get off your case, good luck



No, because I've been pursuing metal for my whole life and that doesn't look at all like it will change, and even if it does, the Jugg will sound way better than most guitars so it can really do anything I'd like, this is the end all be all of guitars for me. And yeah this is a lot of money but Misha was also spending lots of money on guitars, hell he even had a Blackmachine before P1 was made!! Guitar is my biggest passion so why wouldn't I go all out on it? I don't find enjoyment from much else...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Mishas black machine cost less then this lefty Jackson. Lols


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> Mishas black machine cost less then this lefty Jackson. Lols



By a wide margin


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I will reiterate, this is a terrible idea, and you could get a comparable guitar from a number of high end builders that will do a lefty superstrat no problem. Hell, a Ran Crusher is pretty close aesthetically to the juggernaut, and an overload raijin wouldn't be too far away either. Seriously, a Ran Crusher is all you need.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I wanna say thats a nice looking top, but they went the Jeff Kiesel route of INSTAGRAM FILTERING EVERYTHING.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> Mishas black machine cost less then this lefty Jackson. Lols



Pretty sure B2's are a ton of money, they go for $20k on the low, but regardless, I'm not changing my decision.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will reiterate, this is a terrible idea, and you could get a comparable guitar from a number of high end builders that will do a lefty superstrat no problem. Hell, a Ran Crusher is pretty close aesthetically to the juggernaut, and an overload raijin wouldn't be too far away either. Seriously, a Ran Crusher is all you need.



Not a bad looking guitar, but it's still not a Juggernaut. I literally have the ability to get the Juggernaut now so why wouldn't I? Getting something else that I won't be fully satisfied with is just stupid.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^I wanna say thats a nice looking top, but they went the Jeff Kiesel route of INSTAGRAM FILTERING EVERYTHING.


 Straight from Ran's page on facebook.


----------



## diagrammatiks

WildmanDaGod said:


> Pretty sure B2's are a ton of money, they go for $20k on the low, but regardless, I'm not changing my decision.





Definitely not. Especially when misha bought his. When black machine was first a thing they were only 3k at most.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> Definitely not. Especially when misha bought his. When black machine was first a thing they were only 3k at most.



Fair enough, that makes sense. But that wasn't his only guitar either. Point is, I want this badly, and I finally have to opportunity to get it! I would be an idiot not to go for it, another guitar won't satisfy me, I'll always compare it to the Jugg, so it'd be much better for me to get my dream right off the bat.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> Fair enough, that makes sense. But that wasn't his only guitar either. Point is, I want this badly, and I finally have to opportunity to get it! I would be an idiot not to go for it, another guitar won't satisfy me, I'll always compare it to the Jugg, so it'd be much better for me to get my dream right off the bat.



Go check out what Misha's rig was at your age. Not saying this is a fantastic basis for all decisions -- I had a custom in my teen years and it was great -- but your rationalizing the need for this guitar defies reason in several different ways. If you want it and you just want to buy the thing you want, fine, go for it, but is it necessary or a good use of money in the practical sense? 'Fraid not.

I just think you're going to feel really silly when they do some small run of lefty juggernauts for like $3k.

Eh, I'm just going to surrender now to the dominant part of my brain that loves watching a disaster. You better have some nice ___'in presents lined up for mother's day and father's day.


----------



## Glades

Get you a Jugg bro

Btw, imo that Ran Crusher is ugly as all get out!


----------



## USMarine75

.... if I had $6800 to spend on a guitar I'd knock on Pondman's door and ask him to build me a lefty Pondman Juggernaut. 

PS What's with these awesome blueburst guitars with the yellowed urine looking center? Do people think that looks good? SMDH...


----------



## sawtoothscream

I feel like this won't be the only Lefty. If they get the process going on one why wouldn't they do a small run later on? 

But not my money to spend.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

sawtoothscream said:


> I feel like this won't be the only Lefty. If they get the process going on one why wouldn't they do a small run later on?
> 
> But not my money to spend.



I certainly hope they do, but this will still be the first one and probably will be the only one for awhile. But if Jackson and Misha decided to do a left handed run I would totally support that and would buy a few myself!! If anything this could get the ball rolling towards that even faster if it goes well. I'd love to see a Juggernaut Pro left handed variant, that'd be wonderful. When I'm at the VIP meet and greet in St. Louis I might ask about that, could be a cool thing to do.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> Go check out what Misha's rig was at your age. Not saying this is a fantastic basis for all decisions -- I had a custom in my teen years and it was great -- but your rationalizing the need for this guitar defies reason in several different ways. If you want it and you just want to buy the thing you want, fine, go for it, but is it necessary or a good use of money in the practical sense? 'Fraid not.
> 
> I just think you're going to feel really silly when they do some small run of lefty juggernauts for like $3k.
> 
> Eh, I'm just going to surrender now to the dominant part of my brain that loves watching a disaster. You better have some nice ___'in presents lined up for mother's day and father's day.



I sure hope they do a lefty run, especially of the Pro model, and I think if this first build goes good for me and for Jackson I certainly think it's possible and would love to see that happen, I would certainly buy a few. And as far as my parents they aren't actually spending that much, they're just gonna cover the interest rate which I'm sure won't be a huge amount, I'll be the one paying $6-700 a month.


----------



## inaudio

WildmanDaGod said:


> And as far as buying gear goes this is pretty much the last "big spending" thing I want besides an Axe FX 2 XL+.





WildmanDaGod said:


> ...but my current Telecaster with a SD JB just can't handle the kind of music I play.





WildmanDaGod said:


> ...I haven't found a good solution to it. Could be the guitar, could be BIAS FX, could be my terrible playing lol.



Silly question, but why don't you get the Axe FX first? It's a smaller investment and seems like a smarter first purchase to tackle considering your current gear and issues. Just a thought!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

inaudio said:


> Silly question, but why don't you get the Axe FX first? It's a smaller investment and seems like a smarter first purchase to tackle considering your current gear and issues. Just a thought!



I'm going to save money on the side towards the Axe, it's a very important purchase and I wish I already had one lol but I'll be saving for that as well.


----------



## mnemonic

WildmanDaGod said:


> the Jugg will sound way better than most guitars so it can really do anything I'd like, .



I think you're assuming way too much. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean its intrinsically better than everything that costs less. 

There is certainly a point of diminishing returns. Will a $8k guitar sound and play better than a $2k guitar assuming they were both built right and set up correctly? Unlikely, they'll probably be about the same.


----------



## sawtoothscream

WildmanDaGod said:


> I sure hope they do a lefty run, especially of the Pro model, and I think if this first build goes good for me and for Jackson I certainly think it's possible and would love to see that happen, I would certainly buy a few. And as far as my parents they aren't actually spending that much, they're just gonna cover the interest rate which I'm sure won't be a huge amount, I'll be the one paying $6-700 a month.



Just curious, what job do you have that you feel comfortable with a 600-700 a month payment? At 19 I don't think many have a job stable enough for that commitment, at least I didn't. Obviously your situation could be much different, had friends that made good pay at their parents companies at that age


----------



## Jonathan20022

WildmanDaGod said:


> No, because I've been pursuing metal for my whole life and that doesn't look at all like it will change, and even if it does, the Jugg will sound way better than most guitars so it can really do anything I'd like, this is the end all be all of guitars for me. And yeah this is a lot of money but Misha was also spending lots of money on guitars, hell he even had a Blackmachine before P1 was made!! Guitar is my biggest passion so why wouldn't I go all out on it? I don't find enjoyment from much else...



Blackmachines were also significantly more affordable than they are now too 

You live and you learn man, good on you if you really are taking the brunt of the cost on this. But I legitimately would not be surprised if this wasn't the end of your gear search. And it's very apparent that you're a big fan of Misha and Periphery, I have an HT6 as well that I love. But you're writing off a lot of options and citing that the Jugg > them in all aspects. You shouldn't write off gear you don't have experience with like that. Honestly, and I mean this in the least condescending way possible, your posts reflect your age very well.

Like I said before, you've set your mind to something and you have the means to do it so go for it. But let's not kid ourselves, you'll eventually find another guitar to lust after. And there's nothing wrong with that either.

And to top it off, you certainly don't have to justify your purchase to anyone here. If you're 100% confident you'll be happy with your purchase, then you're good. Just know that when you tell people about your plans, they'll more than likely tell you this is a very bad waste of money and a bad idea.


----------



## marcwormjim

^Well-said.

I've easily spent $6k+ on guitars in the last _year_; so I'm not one to judge this "investment" on the basis of frivolousness - But I'd say there's a lesson for others to learn in this developing parable of The Teenage Fanboy With the American Express Card, even if it takes a few years to unfold with tedious inevitability.

Keep us updated, man. We may tease, but you'll be the one with the sweet guitar waiting outside the debtor's prison.


----------



## nistley

marcwormjim said:


> even if it takes a few years to unfold with tedious inevitability.
> 
> Keep us updated, man.



Wow man, but it's the one and only FIRST lefty Juggernaut in the universe! And nothing will change that fact. That Jackson logo is pretty much the most important thing in life! This can't possibly change, and it has huge impact on tone, music career and feels!


----------



## gabsonuro

now im not knocking the guy ordering the jugg, i would NEVER spend 8K+ to play someone elses guitar/signature guitar.

I just ordered a better specced suhr where i picked all the woods, custom color, the works, and only paid $3400. And on top of it, i can guarantee it will be a better guitar than a jugg (sorry, the jugg's i have played did have qc issues). Plus if i was a periphery fan and 5 years down the line i stopped being a periphery fan or stopped being a metal fan all together, i wouldn't want to unload this guitar at all. What it comes down to is this suhr in my mind is whatever i make of it, not with a signature guitar its whatever the artist makes of it.

although he says he will be pursuing metal for the rest of his life, i mean you may be surprised if your tastes change in a few years. When i was age 10-17 all i listened to was metal, i thought jazz was annoying ...., country music for hicks, and slide guitar for hillbilly's, and considered stratocasters to be the ugliest guitar ever, and the ....tiest sounding. now (age 21) i'm playing less metal, more country, studying jazz, and consider stratocasters to be the best guitars ever made.


----------



## BigBossAF

I hope you understand that no one is trying to tell you what to do with your money but instead offering wise advice. I think asking for 8k and not letting you make the guitar whatever color you would imagine is a serious disrespect to any custom shop client. You're paying way more than the guitar is worth, and from the 2k price point you are not getting much more than aesthetics on a guitar.

Anyways, I'm not much older than you and I love the the Laguna Burst and the guitar seems like one I would actually not get tired of. In any instance, no one in this forum ever gets to the point they have had enough guitars or the ones they have aren't ever their perfect gear forever. They'll eventually want more just for the sake of it (y'all gear sluts).

Anyways, andwith regard to what you have said about your gear, couldn't you like get the Axe FX 2 and a couple of 2k guitars in your arsenal with that 8k? You could like get 2 customs on a variety of brands (or really good high end production models from varied brands, including Jackson)

What I really mean here is that, no matter how great the guitar, the tone will not be the dream if you don't have matching gear! And anyone around can tell you that a cheaper guitar trough a great gear will sound much better than the greatest guitar in the world with cheaper gear.

With that being said, this is just friendly free advice, so it's worth what it is worth and if you at the end of the day think that a lefty Juggernaut is the thing, go for it and on that matter I'd actually even advice further that you try and bargaining the price (whoever is charging that knows they are making a crazy amount of profit on a Custom Shop that should be like 4-5k)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i shall await the arrival of this juggernaut onto the classifieds with bated breath. Look, I remember the guitars I wanted when I was 18 and my tastes have changed quite a bit since then. All I wanted was an Ibanez Jem, until I realized I hate tremolos. Then I tried gibsons, realized I don't like the 24.75" scale and wanted something longer. It's an iterative process, where I eventually ended up at baritone 6 strings and 8 strings. It's unbelievably naive to think that this will be your one and only guitar even if you are a lefty. *I can pretty much guarantee your tastes will change and you'll be kicking yourself for blowing this kind of money on one guitar*. 7k will buy you an Axe Fx II, a nice custom from someone like Ran, daemoness, etc and you'd probably still have cash left over.


----------



## possumkiller

He's 19 and in love with periphery. None of you guys are going to talk him out of this. Some people just have to learn life lessons the hard way. 

I'm pretty sure he doesn't care that 99% of all those awesome guitars misha bought cost way less when he bought them. When he became a big name, these companies jacked up prices because SSO kids will pay out the ass for anything with his name associated with it. 

Is it really such a surprise misha wanted to help? If this kid actually buys a $6800 juggernaut, misha gets his cut as well.


----------



## marcwormjim

That's rather cynical - I think Misha was honestly trying to help; like that time he lent the Jedi a Gungan submarine with effectively no strings-attached.. He probably sees the same potential in this guy that he saw in Jar Jar.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

marcwormjim said:


> That's rather cynical - I think Misha was honestly trying to help; like that time he lent the Jedi a Gungan submarine with effectively no strings-attached.. He probably sees the same potential in this guy that he saw in Jar Jar.



LOLOLOL that was pretty good I gotta give you that.


----------



## angl2k

Been watching this discussion for a while now and like the others have said I think you're making a big mistake. Good points are raised by the others in this thread but here's some advice that will save you a LOT of money:

Go learn to play right handed.

Seriously, you'll have to invest time in relearning the guitar but only the physical aspect. You're only 19 there's plenty of time to learn (again). I'm also left handed but I've played right handed guitar from the start. I don't have to worry about left handed versions of great guitars.

A Tele with a JB will do metal just fine. Get a nice tube amp or get an Axe FX. Look at Jim Root. He plays a Tele with an EMG 81 and it will do metal just fine. Getting an 8000 dollar guitar will not make you sound like Misha.

I actually still have the first electric guitar I bought and always thought it sounded like crap. Quickly bought a few other guitars. Picked my first guitar up after maybe 6 years. Here's the shocker: it actually sounds great.

My technique has improved a lot and I have a better amp of course. My guitar didn't sound like crap, *I* sounded like crap. Think about it: if Misha would pick up your guitar it would sound awesome. Would you pay 8000 bucks for your own guitar?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

angl2k said:


> Been watching this discussion for a while now and like the others have said I think you're making a big mistake. Good points are raised by the others in this thread but here's some advice that will save you a LOT of money:
> 
> Go learn to play right handed.
> 
> Seriously, you'll have to invest time in relearning the guitar but only the physical aspect. You're only 19 there's plenty of time to learn (again). I'm also left handed but I've played right handed guitar from the start. I don't have to worry about left handed versions of great guitars.
> 
> A Tele with a JB will do metal just fine. Get a nice tube amp or get an Axe FX. Look at Jim Root. He plays a Tele with an EMG 81 and it will do metal just fine. Getting an 8000 dollar guitar will not make you sound like Misha.
> 
> I actually still have the first electric guitar I bought and always thought it sounded like crap. Quickly bought a few other guitars. Picked my first guitar up after maybe 6 years. Here's the shocker: it actually sounds great.
> 
> My technique has improved a lot and I have a better amp of course. My guitar didn't sound like crap, *I* sounded like crap. Think about it: if Misha would pick up your guitar it would sound awesome. Would you pay 8000 bucks for your own guitar?



Learning to play right handed is something I've considered but being left handed is something that makes me unique and literally the only guitar that made me want to switch is finally gonna be made left handed just for me, so why would I switch now? I'm going to get an Axe as well as this guitar, this is something I've dreamed of for awhile and the chance to get it is finally here. I don't care about any risks, I only look at the reward and I shoot for it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I always wanted to learn left handed just for the novelty. You should do it anyway. Nothing beats ambidexterity. Then you can even future-proof what guitars you can own. The left handed industry sucks ass, and relatively few guitars make their way there. Plus, if you think left handed makes you unique, imagine what right AND left handed would do. lol


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> but being left handed is something that makes me unique



Sorry to rehash an old meme but,



NoOneEver said:


> Wow, a left-handed guitarist! I'm _definitely_ going to buy that album / go to their show!



Everyone is unique. Usually people want to be unique _in interesting or useful ways..._


----------



## A-Branger

angl2k said:


> Look at Jim Root. He plays a Tele with an EMG 81 and it will do metal just fine.



like if somehow the Tele shape of the guitar would make it sound different ...... Its an electric guitar with a EMG humbucker in the bridge, of course it does metal, shape of the guitar attached to its irrelevant


----------



## KnightBrolaire

WildmanDaGod said:


> Learning to play right handed is something I've considered but being left handed is something that makes me unique and literally the only guitar that made me want to switch is finally gonna be made left handed just for me, so why would I switch now? I'm going to get an Axe as well as this guitar, this is something I've dreamed of for awhile and the chance to get it is finally here. I don't care about any risks, I only look at the reward and I shoot for it.



I guess this is just  though since you're dead set on getting the guitar.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Do it. Live the dream. Pay extra for them to hurry up

In all srs get the guitar that you want. 

But in all other srs if you think playing lefty is a cool thing that won't suck ass for the rest of your guitar playing life u r very wrong.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX

I can agree with some of what the naysayers are saying(there's cheaper/better options, bad resale value, who knows if you'll even like it in ten years), but in my opinion, there's waaaaaay worse mistakes to make as a 19-year-old. He's buying an overpriced guitar, not hard drugs, diseased prostitutes, or Magic: the Gathering cards. If his "vice" is spending what he has to to get what is right now his "dream guitar", more power to him. Two things though if your parents are helping you out though: you better not ever sell that guitar unless it's personally to another leftie who will appreciate it just as much and you better not put your parents in a nursing home when they're old and weathered. I don't care if they crap their Depends every hour on the hour, you are gonna treasure that funk with a smile as you play your artisan doodlefiddle.


----------



## Eptaceros

Oofffff, this kid is going to suffer from some SERIOUS growing pains in the next couple years. Surprised he hasn't already, 19 is not that young...(old enough to legally kill another human being O_O) 

The whole situation is so awkward. It's painfully obvious that the specs of this guitar have nothing to do with it being his dream guitar, considering he could get the thing made for half the price by any top-tier luthier. Literally just paying out the ass for having a Misha&#8482; guitar.

I think it's incredibly hilarious and ironic that he keeps saying he's going to be the owner of the first and only lefty Jugg. Yet, his immediate plan is to get THE SAME GUITAR again, which intrinsically voids his "dream". I'm sorry if I'm coming off harsh, but this is absolutely ridiculous. I feel bad for everyone involved in this.

Direct, (and brutal, but) honest statement to Wildman:

Your priorities as a musician are completely out of wack. If you're so quick to jump on a horrible, financially crippling deal like this, I fear for what decisions you'll make as you get older.


----------



## xzacx

A-Branger said:


> like if somehow the Tele shape of the guitar would make it sound different ...... Its an electric guitar with a EMG humbucker in the bridge, of course it does metal, shape of the guitar attached to its irrelevant



I always laugh at this example when people offer it showing the versatility of a Tele.


----------



## Jonathan20022

InVinoVeritasXXX said:


> but in my opinion, there's waaaaaay worse mistakes to make as a 19-year-old. He's buying an overpriced guitar, not hard drugs, diseased prostitutes, or *Magic: the Gathering cards*



I love that you compared Magic to hard drugs and prostitution


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Eptaceros said:


> Oofffff, this kid is going to suffer from some SERIOUS growing pains in the next couple years. Surprised he hasn't already, 19 is not that young...(old enough to legally kill another human being O_O)
> 
> The whole situation is so awkward. It's painfully obvious that the specs of this guitar have nothing to do with it being his dream guitar, considering he could get the thing made for half the price by any top-tier luthier. Literally just paying out the ass for having a Misha guitar.
> 
> I think it's incredibly hilarious and ironic that he keeps saying he's going to be the owner of the first and only lefty Jugg. Yet, his immediate plan is to get THE SAME GUITAR again, which intrinsically voids his "dream". I'm sorry if I'm coming off harsh, but this is absolutely ridiculous. I feel bad for everyone involved in this.
> 
> Direct, (and brutal, but) honest statement to Wildman:
> 
> Your priorities as a musician are completely out of wack. If you're so quick to jump on a horrible, financially crippling deal like this, I fear for what decisions you'll make as you get older.



Cool story, bro.


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> Ughhh quit worrying about it lol, I've gotten the price down to $6,800 and might be able to negotiate it down even further. Financing will make this much easier on mine and my parents money, I will be taking up 90% of the load anyways, my dad is only gonna help out with the interest rates and such. I'm currently looking into getting a full time day job and top of my already great night job to make more than enough money to pay for it.










good on you, if that the case, then go for it!!, and glad they bring down the price a bit.

One thing tho. I know they arent allowing you to change the color of it,and for those complaining, well thats part of the "signature" guitar, if the color is different, then its not a sig anymore. And Im with you on the blue laguna burst, I would pick the same finish. BUT, for that kind of cash be 100% sure they are giving you the top of the cream of mapple quilt tops. Honestly, you are paying x2-x3 times the standard price, so be sure they let you choose the top that you want and show you some options. I would burn the factory down if I pay that much for a custom and get one of those questionable "quilt" tops of the normal productions. Be sure to get the waveviest cilindriest, deepest quilt they had in their vault  

and I stand my ground on the you should get the chrome covers version of the pickups


----------



## sawtoothscream

A-Branger said:


> good on you, if that the case, then go for it!!, and glad they bring down the price a bit.
> 
> One thing tho. I know they arent allowing you to change the color of it,and for those complaining, well thats part of the "signature" guitar, if the color is different, then its not a sig anymore. And Im with you on the blue laguna burst, I would pick the same finish. BUT, for that kind of cash be 100% sure they are giving you the top of the cream of mapple quilt tops. Honestly, you are paying x2-x3 times the standard price, so be sure they let you choose the top that you want and show you some options. I would burn the factory down if I pay that much for a custom and get one of those questionable "quilt" tops of the normal productions. Be sure to get the waveviest cilindriest, deepest quilt they had in their vault
> 
> and I stand my ground on the you should get the chrome covers version of the pickups



Yup, at that price it better be the same top they would send to Misha if not better.


----------



## AdenM

As someone finishing up a graduate degree and looking forward to having a disposable income, I think we could lighten up. I'm sure we've all made ....ty purchases from time to time - but besides that, at the end of the day, this isn't a bad purchase, it's a one of a kind guitar that the purchaser is well within his rights of buying. Whether or not he "uses it correctly/to its fullest potential" is on him... and whatever that purpose is is entirely subjective anyways. Outside of the constraints of debt/responsibility, I'm sure everyone on this forum would buy gear like a madman anyways, right


----------



## Malkav

Interesting thread, my knee jerk reaction is to agree with everyone on how you could get way more out of your money, I know if it were mine I'd be going a different route. At the end of the day however it is your money so if this is really what it's gotta be then good luck to you  

I however completely agree with the sentiment about the quality of the wood you are going to get, at that price they better make sure that the guitar gives you the impression you're about to perform cunnilingus on a freaking celestial being otherwise it's a total rip.


----------



## angl2k

A-Branger said:


> like if somehow the Tele shape of the guitar would make it sound different ...... Its an electric guitar with a EMG humbucker in the bridge, of course it does metal, shape of the guitar attached to its irrelevant



Well I agree of course but I was quoting WildmanDaGod saying his Tele isn't good enough to do metal. JB and 81 are similar in output but he can just slap an EMG 81 or 57 or whatever and an AxeFX and play metal for years to come.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> Cool story, bro.



He said 'Cool story, bro'. He really has been studying Misha.


----------



## A-Branger

angl2k said:


> Well I agree of course but I was quoting WildmanDaGod saying his Tele isn't good enough to do metal. JB and 81 are similar in output but he can just slap an EMG 81 or 57 or whatever and an AxeFX and play metal for years to come.



aahh fair enough, I though he had some standard tele with single coils. Not familiar with the SD pickups names


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jonathan20022 said:


> I love that you compared Magic to hard drugs and prostitution



I knew kids back in high school that spent 100s of dollars a month on magic cards, same with yugi-oh, etc. Addiction is no joke


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> I knew kids back in high school that spent 100s of dollars a month on magic cards, same with yugi-oh, etc. Addiction is no joke



at least those are collectable and you can resell them later...

not so much drugs and prostitutes


----------



## SDMFVan

If I was 19 and still living at home the only thing I'd want $8k for would be my own place.

Also, I would say spending this kind of money on a single guitar is not "taking your musical career seriously".


----------



## vertibration

SDMFVan said:


> If I was 19 and still living at home the only thing I'd want $8k for would be my own place.
> 
> Also, I would say spending this kind of money on a single guitar is not "taking your musical career seriously"
> 
> Exactly, if you got that kind of money at 19, you should use it for your own place, new car, stuff like that. Hot chicks dont give a rats a$$ if you got a new lefty guitar, unless you plan on being a virgin till you're 40.
> 
> Buy a good lefty for $1000, something reputable, upgrade the pickups and go build yourself a solid foundation for life. Im 35, and trust me, you will look back and regret spending that kinda money on a guitar. You will always think "...., i coulda saved that $8-10,000 for a house
> 
> Dont be stupid


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> at least those are collectable and you can resell them later...
> 
> not so much drugs and prostitutes



Fair enough, but who dies wishing they had spent more money on magic cards. The other two...


----------



## narad

vertibration said:


> Hot chicks dont give a rats a$$ if you got a new lefty guitar, unless you plan on being a virgin till you're 40.



But this would be the *only* lefty Jackson Juggernaut. Dude's going to be droooowning.


----------



## asfeir

He should just buy the right handed one and play it a la Jimmy Hendrix. Now that's unique in the djent scene.


----------



## Casper777

asfeir said:


> He should just buy the right handed one and play it a la Jimmy Hendrix. Now that's unique in the djent scene.



But... Did Jimmy djent?!

(ouch hard to say it fast)


----------



## Womb raider

Don&#8217;t have much to add since everyone has beat this horse to death, but I find it unconscionable for anyone to encourage a 19 year old buy a 7k guitar especially when the plan is to finance it. 6 or 700 a month sounds easy, until you actually have to pay the bill every month (that's literally a nice used Ibanez Prestige every month for 10 months just to put it in perspective). That kind of cash would put pause in my mind, and I have a good job. Not sure why you think this guitar is the be-all end-all of guitars, and you certainly don&#8217;t have to rationalize it, but just know, that it is not worth that price even if it is the only one on this planet. 
Queue flashbacks of my pops saying, &#8220;Son, if you invest 7k when you&#8217;re 19, you could be a millionaire by 45&#8221;.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Womb raider said:


> Dont have much to add since everyone has beat this horse to death, but I find it unconscionable for anyone to encourage a 19 year old buy a 7k guitar especially when the plan is to finance it. 6 or 700 a month sounds easy, until you actually have to pay the bill every month (that's literally a nice used Ibanez Prestige every month for 10 months just to put it in perspective). That kind of cash would put pause in my mind, and I have a good job. Not sure why you think this guitar is the be-all end-all of guitars, and you certainly dont have to rationalize it, but just know, that it is not worth that price even if it is the only one on this planet.
> Queue flashbacks of my pops saying, Son, if you invest 7k when youre 19, you could be a millionaire by 45.





Should have bought those goddamn bit coins


----------



## illimmigrant

I think everyone is in agreement that it is a terrible idea for the kid to spend the money on this guitar. We've all been there and said "if I could just have this... or if I could just have that.." How many of you would say that "having that" actually changed your life? I bet zero. It doesn't take that long to go lust over the next greatest thing.

My take is, when you have the money to pay for this Custom Shop Jackson in cash, without having to finance, or get a side job, without thinking it'll change your life, without bragging about it being the first one ever (because honestly, no one will care), then you go get it. Until then, snap back to reality. Focus on building a career and stop depending on your parents to get you stuff.

Edit- Sorry if that sounded mean. When I was 19 I felt like an a-hole asking my parents to buy me (or help me buy) expensive stuff. Instead, I kept my $500 ibanez for 10+ years and got me a Carvin once I could afford it. But that's just me.


----------



## Dcm81

I'm sure the guy that made this could make a stellar lefty version for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Blytheryn

That top looks like my last bowel movement...


----------



## MattThePenguin

New import Bulb Juggernaut models leaked huh?


----------



## diagrammatiks

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt337/diagrammatiks/Untitled 6_zpshbcibvqs.jpg

whatever happened to these guys...this would be a lefty worth getting...unless they fell of the hype train hard.


----------



## nistley

Blytheryn said:


> That top looks like my last bowel movement...



But dude, that pic above is a ONE OF A KIND bowel movement!!!


----------



## gabsonuro

WildmanDaGod said:


> . I don't care about any risks, I only look at the reward and I shoot for it.



in my line of work (finance), this kind of thinking will get you in some deep trouble lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt337/diagrammatiks/Untitled 6_zpshbcibvqs.jpg
> 
> whatever happened to these guys...this would be a lefty worth getting...unless they fell of the hype train hard.



tom drinkwater shut down OAF, said he didn't want to build guitars anymore. XEN instruments also has a similar looking model.


----------



## BlueTrident

Holy .... the amount of common sense that this lad doesn't have astounds me.


They're obviously ripping you off if they're charging $8k for the build. You never even know, there might be a lefty jackson pro Juggernaut.

Also what if you don't like the neck profile of the juggernaut? That's $8k down the drain...


----------



## narad

BlueTrident said:


> Holy .... the amount of common sense that this lad doesn't have astounds me.
> 
> They're obviously ripping you off if they're charging $8k for the build.



Yea, I'm not even saying don't order a Jackson CS -- so putting aside the stupidity of thinking one needs a custom guitar to sound good / play well -- it's simply not even a reasonable deal. If you're going to give Jackson $8k, you might as well end up with 2 lefty Juggernauts instead of one. There's bad ideas, but then there's also bad deals...no need for both.


----------



## Glades

So much Jealousyyyyyyy lol ... you guys let the kid get what he wants.


----------



## narad

Glades said:


> So much Jealousyyyyyyy lol ... you guys let the kid get what he wants.



I swear you're trolling. You realize we're like all right-handed -- if we wanted this guitar we'd all have it for like $2-2.4k. Some, like Jonathan, already do.  That doesn't change what is recommended to a 19 year old who doesn't have enough money to buy the guitar. 

If you think jealousy motivates it...maybe try clicking on some of our NGDs...


----------



## possumkiller

I don't think anyone is jealous of putting themselves and parents into debt for a seriously bad guitar deal. It would be different if he were just some rich kid with parents that buy expensive gifts (I just assumed he was at first). Getting a loan that could buy a used car to get an extremely overpriced guitar is just a bad idea. Especially if you still live with parents and plan to work two jobs to pay for it. Honestly it doesn't matter what people say. We were all that age before.


----------



## katsumura78

My advice is find one of these right handed 7's and at least flip it over to see if you like the neck. It's not for everyone. I like my HT7 because it sounds great and looks good but I prefer EBMM JP's over it in terms of playabily.


----------



## Eptaceros

Well, I put in my two cents and got a meme of a response back. Ignorance at its finest. I wish his parents could see this thread haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glades said:


> So much Jealousyyyyyyy lol ... you guys let the kid get what he wants.



Totally not a Jackson employee. 

And honestly, has he even TRIED one? Why spend almost $7000 on a guitar you never even tried? It might not even be your thing.

For all we know, you could get something like a Schecter Banshee 7-string and it'll be what you're looking for.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Glades said:


> So much Jealousyyyyyyy lol ... you guys let the kid get what he wants.



but i already spent 8k on guitar this year and it's not even april.


----------



## MerlinTKD

You know... I really can't figure out why anyone is giving this kid a hard time. It's what he wants, his parents are supporting him... should be the end of the discussion. You wouldn't spend that $$ on that guitar? Fine. I don't understand why anyone ever buys a Gibson Les Paul, or gets Jackson Custom Shop guitars in solid pastel colors, or hell, puts gold hardware on a guitar. None of those make sense to me, seems like a waste. And yet, the folks doing those things do them because _that's what they want, and it makes them happy._ And they're not asking me to pay for them, or use them. Impacts me not at all.

If Wildman wants a a lefty Juggernaut and is willing to pony up the cash, and has the backing of his family, it's really nobody's business. Don't approve? That's fine. Not your guitar. Will he regret it in 2/5/10 years? Who knows? If he does... so what? He'll have a great guitar, or a great life lesson, and a great story either way.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MerlinTKD said:


> You know... I really can't figure out why anyone is giving this kid a hard time. It's what he wants, his parents are supporting him... should be the end of the discussion. You wouldn't spend that $$ on that guitar? Fine. I don't understand why anyone ever buys a Gibson Les Paul, or gets Jackson Custom Shop guitars in solid pastel colors, or hell, puts gold hardware on a guitar. None of those make sense to me, seems like a waste. And yet, the folks doing those things do them because _that's what they want, and it makes them happy._ And they're not asking me to pay for them, or use them. Impacts me not at all.
> 
> If Wildman wants a a lefty Juggernaut and is willing to pony up the cash, and has the backing of his family, it's really nobody's business. Don't approve? That's fine. Not your guitar. Will he regret it in 2/5/10 years? Who knows? If he does... so what? He'll have a great guitar, or a great life lesson, and a great story either way.


----------



## nistley

MerlinTKD said:


> You know... I really can't figure out why anyone is giving this kid a hard time.



Yeah, it's a total mystery. Pages and pages of totally inscrutable text.



MerlinTKD said:


> If Wildman wants a a lefty Juggernaut and is willing to pony up the cash, and has the backing of his family, it's really nobody's business.



Yeah, public forum is no place to share opinions and get into other peoples business shared on said public forum.


----------



## Eptaceros

Merlin,

You're ignoring one big thing. A lot of people have done things like this in their youth and regretted it with self pity later on. When, I say a lot, I mean most people. That's part of living and learning. But the sheer absurdness and magnitude of this sale is to a point that compels those older to speak up. It's not bashing, it's a wake up call. We have all been there to some extent.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

MerlinTKD said:


> You know... I really can't figure out why anyone is giving this kid a hard time. It's what he wants, his parents are supporting him... should be the end of the discussion. You wouldn't spend that $$ on that guitar? Fine. I don't understand why anyone ever buys a Gibson Les Paul, or gets Jackson Custom Shop guitars in solid pastel colors, or hell, puts gold hardware on a guitar. None of those make sense to me, seems like a waste. And yet, the folks doing those things do them because _that's what they want, and it makes them happy._ And they're not asking me to pay for them, or use them. Impacts me not at all.
> 
> If Wildman wants a a lefty Juggernaut and is willing to pony up the cash, and has the backing of his family, it's really nobody's business. Don't approve? That's fine. Not your guitar. Will he regret it in 2/5/10 years? Who knows? If he does... so what? He'll have a great guitar, or a great life lesson, and a great story either way.



You're a real one. I don't know why people even bother to try and talk me out of it, the decision is final. I don't live with regrets, why would I be stupid and waste time worrying about something in the past I can't change? That's unproductive. This is a great guitar regardless of the price and I've played the righty Juggernaut (upside down) and it played and felt great so I already know I'm gonna love this one. I was raised with a "if you have a dream, follow it" mentality vs the "never take risk and play life safe" mentality which is what everyone here seems to have. I like to live an exciting and unpredictable life, not a boring easy one. So I'm buying this amazing guitar for a lot of money and I'm gonna play it like crazy!!


----------



## marcwormjim

Do you channel some kind of archetypal wise-beyond-my-years-bro teenager when you compose these rationalizations? I've spent stupid amounts of money on guitars that would have been better-spent elsewhere, but at least I own up to it. It's no one else's business, save that you made it a topic of discussion amongst people who've made similar "investments" and cringe when they think about it.

Not that anyone asked, but my dream-instrument circa 2011 was an Adrian Belew Parker Fly. At the time, they were built-to-order for around nine-grand. I _could have_ financed it, but just couldn't justify such a colossal waste of money. I instead saved a few grand by contracting out customizations to a used Fly until I got it where I wanted. Even then, owning this expensive trophy-guitar didn't make me any more capable or famous. I'm still a Belew fanboy, but have never held the delusion that the guitar was anything more than a toy for the fleeting gratification of attaining something my own imagination had elevated to "treasure" status. Put any luxury-instrument over my shoulder and I'm still a schlub - Even if I'd previously spent months dwelling on masturbatory fantasies of playing fancy stuff on the fancy guitar for a crowd of tight elderly women.


----------



## Anquished

WildmanDaGod said:


> You're a real one. I don't know why people even bother to try and talk me out of it, the decision is final. I don't live with regrets, why would I be stupid and waste time worrying about something in the past I can't change? That's unproductive. This is a great guitar regardless of the price and I've played the righty Juggernaut (upside down) and it played and felt great so I already know I'm gonna love this one. I was raised with a "if you have a dream, follow it" mentality vs the "never take risk and play life safe" mentality which is what everyone here seems to have. I like to live an exciting and unpredictable life, not a boring easy one. So I'm buying this amazing guitar for a lot of money and I'm gonna play it like crazy!!



Hey man, thought I'd chime in. 

Whilst I totally respect that its your decision and your/parents money at the end of the day, you do realize that by posting this on a public forum you are inviting this kind of response? 

Some of these people will be far older than you and will have either seen people get burned making rash decisions or been burned themselves. They aren't doing it to be spiteful or jealous, they are genuinely trying to look out for you. It's brilliant that you have the "no regrets" approach to life, life would be boring otherwise. But you currently aren't staring at $8k worth of debt yet either which could seriously hinder you if something horrible comes up. 


Have a great day


----------



## Dcm81

WildmanDaGod said:


> I don't live with regrets, why would I be stupid and waste time worrying about something in the past I can't change? That's unproductive.
> 
> .....but you're only 19......how can you know that now???
> 
> "I was raised with a "if you have a dream, follow it" mentality vs the "never take risk and play life safe" mentality which is what everyone here seems to have."
> 
> I'm quite sure, when someone encourages you to follow your dreams, they're not talking about something you want to buy.



Read the posts guys - he is NOT going to change his mind. He's 19, he knows all!
Everybody's giving advice cause we all remember dumb $hit that we bought/did at that age that we regret in hindsight.......but most seem to forget that taking advice from elders talking about their experiences almost always fell on deaf ears!


----------



## Malkav

At the end of the day it's your money, but deciding to drop $8k on a guitar you have to pay off is a ....ing terrible idea. If you're really serious about it save up a solid $6k or the full amount and then put down the order, don't put yourself into debt if you can avoid it (which you absolutely can let's be honest), and that goes for every situation in life ever not just over priced guitars.

In the time it takes you to save the cash you might find a lefty version will be made available, or not, either way once you have money in hand it becomes a much safer decision to make. Take something away from the group of people trying to advise you here cause they're not doing so out of spite, but life is a dick and you never know what might just happen.



WildmanDaGod said:


> I like to live an exciting and unpredictable life, not a boring easy one.



Statements like this may come off sounding like you've found the positive go getter attitude that'll make life amazing but to anyone older than you this just sorta shows how much experience you lack, which may sound harsh and it's not intended to, I mean at 19 I had no ....ing clue either and wouldn't have let anyone tell me different.

So yeah, get the guitar cause it's what you want but don't go into debt over a piece of wood with 6 or 7 strings on it, it's seriously not worth the risk and if you are really set on this instrument then you should be able to maintain that enthusiasm till you have real cash flow to back it up. 



> If you think jealousy motivates it...maybe try clicking on some of our NGDs...



This is hilarious  Was it you that had the Matsuda?

FWIW I have played a US Juggernaut, and though it was a very nice instrument it seriously wasn't the instrument to end them all (it doesn't exist) and the one I tried had the fretboard lifting around the 10th fret cause apparently at that price glue is optional.


----------



## asfeir

Malkav said:


> Statements like this may come off sounding like you've found the positive go getter attitude that'll make life amazing but to anyone older than you this just sorta shows how much experience you lack, which may sound harsh and it's not intended to, I mean at 19 I had no ....ing clue either and wouldn't have let anyone tell me different.



Lol it reminded me of the movie "We're the Millers"
"NO RAGRETS"


----------



## narad

Malkav said:


> This is hilarious  Was it you that had the Matsuda?



Ha, yea. Now that's properly reckless as well. At 29 I still hadn't learned this lesson regarding what I could _barely afford_, with a good education and steady income, let alone this case of not having either and needing the parents to assist.


----------



## A-Branger

Malkav said:


> At the end of the day it's your money, but deciding to drop $8k on a guitar you have to pay off is a ....ing terrible idea. If you're really serious about it save up a solid $6k or the full amount and then put down the order, don't put yourself into debt if you can avoid it (which you absolutely can let's be honest), and that goes for every situation in life ever not just over priced guitars.



^^ this, so much this. Like I said before, you dont have a "window" to buy this guitar, you can get it at any given point. Dont put your parents into this venture either. I know they want to help, and as parents they would always say "yes" to anything, but as a good lesson in life, get your own money for the guitar

create a side bank account and trow away the debit card, each month put aside the money for it. Once you get the amount for it, go and get the guitar. (if still would be your plan at that time).

But I can assure you 100%, once you put 6-8k$ and payoff the guitar you wont be "buying a second one" straight away like your plan is. Get something great for another brand that wont break the bank and use the leftover money for a car/trip/rig/school/life in general. But I repeat again, do not pull your parents for the second guitar, if they want to chime in for the first, fair enough (try not to), but do not make them do it for the second one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

It could be worse guys. It could be a left ps holcomb. 

Get your juggernaut man. Do it.


----------



## A-Branger

diagrammatiks said:


> It could be worse guys. It could be a left ps holcomb.
> 
> Get your juggernaut man. Do it.



Yeah true lol. Ordering a private stock lefty to match Marks guitar would be heaps more expensive. 

Speaking of him. Perfect example, guys not only have a CU signature, actually his is more of private stock custom built before the runs. Yet now he preffers to play his SE model


----------



## Womb raider

WildmanDaGod said:


> You're a real one. I don't know why people even bother to try and talk me out of it, the decision is final. I don't live with regrets, why would I be stupid and waste time worrying about something in the past I can't change? That's unproductive.



You're 19 man, regrets won't even set in until mid to late 20's about things like this. Like, when it comes time put putting a down payment on a house or car and you're like, "Man, it would be nice to have that 7k right now". Obviously, this is all moot point, but just know you can always reference this thread in the future so you can kick yourself a decade from now.
At the very least, if you insist on putting yourself in crippling debt, no better time to do so when you are still within the safety net of living at home.


----------



## SDMFVan

I think it's worth pointing out that Jackson quoting $8,000 for a build is their way of saying "We really don't want to do this".


----------



## diagrammatiks

A-Branger said:


> Yeah true lol. Ordering a private stock lefty to match Marks guitar would be heaps more expensive.
> 
> Speaking of him. Perfect example, guys not only have a CU signature, actually his is more of private stock custom built before the runs. Yet now he preffers to play his SE model



Ya but prs managed to get his pickups right.


----------



## Gravy Train

MerlinTKD said:


> You know... I really can't figure out why anyone is giving this kid a hard time. It's what he wants, his parents are supporting him... should be the end of the discussion. You wouldn't spend that $$ on that guitar? Fine. I don't understand why anyone ever buys a Gibson Les Paul, or gets Jackson Custom Shop guitars in solid pastel colors, or hell, puts gold hardware on a guitar. None of those make sense to me, seems like a waste. And yet, the folks doing those things do them because _that's what they want, and it makes them happy._ And they're not asking me to pay for them, or use them. Impacts me not at all.
> 
> If Wildman wants a a lefty Juggernaut and is willing to pony up the cash, and has the backing of his family, it's really nobody's business. Don't approve? That's fine. Not your guitar. Will he regret it in 2/5/10 years? Who knows? If he does... so what? He'll have a great guitar, or a great life lesson, and a great story either way.



This guy gets it.


----------



## A-Branger

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya but prs managed to get his pickups right.



dont get it when did they got it wrong?, bot guitars the CU and SE model ship with his signature pickups.

pickups can be changed, point is that hes playing more his "affordable" guitar than his one-off custom shop one

even Bulb is playing his pro series and loving them


----------



## nistley

A-Branger said:


> dont get it when did they got it wrong?, bot guitars the CU and SE model ship with his signature pickups.



They didn't get it wrong, because they didn't get it at all. I assume his point is that pickups are almost more important than the guitar. There is an overwhelming amount of agreement here, that having an expensive top of the line guitar is a stupid dream with low income and future growth, and that mid range guitar with good pickups should be more than adequate. And yet the horse is still breathing 

PS
If I was left handed, I'd be very curious if I could take a the pro line of juggernaut, restring it ala hendrix, and see what the reach is, that would be pretty sick if it was playable.


----------



## narad

MerlinTKD said:


> If he does... so what? He'll have a great guitar, or a great life lesson, *and a great story either way.*



"Daddy! Daddy! Tell us the one where you spent a bunch of money you didn't have on a guitar and then couldn't afford a car again, pleeeeeaseee!" 

Honestly I really hope the mods fork this into its own thread we can check up on in a few years!


----------



## diagrammatiks

A-Branger said:


> dont get it when did they got it wrong?, bot guitars the CU and SE model ship with his signature pickups.
> 
> pickups can be changed, point is that hes playing more his "affordable" guitar than his one-off custom shop one
> 
> even Bulb is playing his pro series and loving them



I meant that both the holcomb SE and the Core come with presumably the same pickups.
The pro series comes with different pickups then the bulb sig. 
I agree with you. Just pointing out that difference.


----------



## olejason

Jackson is saying "lol we don't want to build this thing."


----------



## wannabguitarist

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'll be the one paying $6-700 a month.



Kid, $700 a month is 10% of the gross monthly income of someone making $84k a year. Most smart financial advisors recommend saving at minimum 10% of your monthly income for retirement. This is a lot of money. Do you want to own a bunch of kickass guitars in the future? Start stuffing that $700 a month into an investment account (I'd say have you parents set it up, but since they're supporting this I'm gonna say no).

I make pretty good money, a decent amount more than the median income in a relatively high COL area, and I would not feel comfortable at all with that sort of monthly payment. You could drive a kickass car, a sweet left USA Jackson Soloist, and save money for the future with the payment. Trust me I'm an accountant. This is a terrible idea financially. 

That being said, if you get the guitar enjoy the f*ck out of it. Would be awful (and hilarious) to see this pop up on Ebay in 2 years for $3k


----------



## Insomnia

I thought I might chime in here.

I've played the USA Juggernauts, and they feel fantastic, really nicely built instruments. However, I found them to sound and play very similarly to a baritone Mayones Duvell.

Why not get a Mayones Duvell Elite 7? It's MUCH cheaper, and sounds and plays really similarly. 

If you're family is upper class and is perfectly happy with their son spending $8k on a guitar that he'll be paying off for years and years, then you're very lucky, and you should go for a Jackson.

But if it's something that you know you'll be able to afford, but that'll take up all your birthday/Christmas money and allowance and will probably mean you have to do odd jobs round the neighbourhood for the next few years, I just think the Mayones is a better shot, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Insomnia

I just think that financing as a teenager is a bad idea, if something happens to your family and your financial situation, then you could be screwed.

I'm 15, and I'm saving up for an Aristides 080. That'll cost me about £3,200, and I'll be able to order it in mid-2018. I desperately want one now, but rather than asking my parents to take out a loan on my behalf or what have you, I'm waiting two years and saving every bit of money that I have to afford it. In your case, I think it'd be a much, much better idea if you just saved up at least $5k-6k and THEN got financing for the remaining $2-3k.


----------



## gabsonuro

i'm sorry, but no kid should be paying $700 a month with no stable job, no certainty, or anything. Anyone who encourages this kid to sign up for a $700 liability a month should never give financial advice again.


----------



## Insomnia

Also, this guy is saving up $6.8k for a guitar...and he's going to be playing it through Bias FX.

Let that sink in.

A $6.8k Jackson CS...through Bias.


----------



## Casper777

That's a stupid idea, that's it!

The kid is clearly immature to the point of thinking the guitar is worth that price!

The day he can value money that he has earned through tough labor, not just by getting a loan he will realize his mistake. Anyone can sign a paper and get some debt. Work to save 6K then decide to spend it on a custom guitar that is not worth it is another thing.

At this point he doesn't want any advice so everything has been said!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Insomnia said:


> Also, this guy is saving up $6.8k for a guitar...and he's going to be playing it through Bias FX.
> 
> Let that sink in.
> 
> A $6.8k Jackson CS...through Bias.


>wants a better rig but doesn't want to take a more reasonable approach and buy an axe fx/kemper/whatever, maybe upgrade his pickups, noooo he wants to blow 7K on one guitar.


----------



## cmtd

A-Branger said:


> dont get it when did they got it wrong?, bot guitars the CU and SE model ship with his signature pickups.
> 
> pickups can be changed, point is that hes playing more his "affordable" guitar than his one-off custom shop one
> 
> even Bulb is playing his pro series and loving them



Off topic of the current direction this thread has gone. But these guys playing the import models has to be some contractual obligation or a financial move. I really can't be convinced that they "prefer" them to the USA/custom shop models. Everything about the US models makes them better instruments. IMO it's all marketing, "look how great these are". I'd be curious what the profit margin is on the US vs import sales.

PS not a hater, I own a USA Juggernaut, and like it. Nor am I suggesting that the imports are bad instruments.


----------



## Insomnia

cmtd said:


> Off topic of the current direction this thread has gone. But these guys playing the import models has to be some contractual obligation or a financial move. I really can't be convinced that they "prefer" them to the USA/custom shop models. Everything about the US models makes them better instruments. IMO it's all marketing, "look how great these are". I'd be curious what the profit margin is on the US vs import sales.
> 
> PS not a hater, I own a USA Juggernaut, and like it. Nor am I suggesting that the imports are bad instruments.



Have to agree here, especially for playthroughs and instructional videos. No doubt they're great guitars, hell, I ordered a Pro Series HT7 today, but there's no way the artists prefer imports.


----------



## Insomnia

KnightBrolaire said:


> >wants a better rig but doesn't want to take a more reasonable approach and buy an axe fx/kemper/whatever, maybe upgrade his pickups, noooo he wants to blow 7K on one guitar.



Exactly, and he said 'I'll be saving up for an Axe FX XL+ on the side!' which is just absolutely ridiculous.

The Juggernaut will sound 'meh' through Bias at best, nothing whatsoever like Misha's tone. I just don't see the logic.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

USMarine75 said:


> .... if I had $6800 to spend on a guitar I'd knock on Pondman's door and ask him to build me a lefty Pondman Juggernaut.
> 
> PS What's with these awesome blueburst guitars with the yellowed urine looking center? Do people think that looks good? SMDH...





KnightBrolaire said:


> i shall await the arrival of this juggernaut onto the classifieds with bated breath. Look, I remember the guitars I wanted when I was 18 and my tastes have changed quite a bit since then. All I wanted was an Ibanez Jem, until I realized I hate tremolos. Then I tried gibsons, realized I don't like the 24.75" scale and wanted something longer. It's an iterative process, where I eventually ended up at baritone 6 strings and 8 strings. It's unbelievably naive to think that this will be your one and only guitar even if you are a lefty. *I can pretty much guarantee your tastes will change and you'll be kicking yourself for blowing this kind of money on one guitar*. 7k will buy you an Axe Fx II, a nice custom from someone like Ran, daemoness, etc and you'd probably still have cash left over.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> .... if I had $6800 to spend on a guitar I'd knock on Pondman's door and ask him to build me a lefty Pondman Juggernaut.



YES.

Or as someone else said before, Daemoness. I've never heard more praise from any other company than Daemoness. They look like they'd be able to do pretty much anything.


----------



## Blytheryn

Make that two Daems and an AxeFX. Dylan would build you the original Juggernaut, any finish you'd like. Hell, any other luthier would.

This looks miles better than what Jackson are doing too:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> YES.
> 
> Or as someone else said before, Daemoness. I've never heard more praise from any other company than Daemoness. They look like they'd be able to do pretty much anything.



Agreed...and then some!


----------



## squids

WildmanDaGod said:


> Cool story, bro.



Lol. that was my favorite come back....when i was 12. 

as someone who was 19 only two years ago, not only do your preferences change but literally everything about you can change, pretty drastically. i wanted to go to music school, bc "music was my passion" and im now in pharmacy school. i too have been "listening to metal my whole life" but lucky for me, when i wanted some $3k guitar that i would have to finance, my parents actually told me when something was a terrible idea. and that was only $3k. 
i saved for a year to buy a gibson explorer when i was 16 and i hated it a month after i got it, because i changed.

just my 2c


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Insomnia said:


> Exactly, and he said 'I'll be saving up for an Axe FX XL+ on the side!' which is just absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> The Juggernaut will sound 'meh' through Bias at best, nothing whatsoever like Misha's tone. I just don't see the logic.



I've never used bias, but with my kemper and some juggs I've gotten insta-periphery tones, not that I was trying to, but the way the pickups are voiced makes it super easy to get that tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Make that two Daems and an AxeFX. Dylan would build you the original Juggernaut, any finish you'd like. Hell, any other luthier would.
> 
> This looks miles better than what Jackson are doing too:



what's funny is a couple pages back I recommended Daemoness and Ran. Let's be honest, all OP needs is a pair of juggernauts and probably an axe-fx if he wants insta-periphery.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Blytheryn said:


> Make that two Daems and an AxeFX. Dylan would build you the original Juggernaut, any finish you'd like. Hell, any other luthier would.
> 
> This looks miles better than what Jackson are doing too:



It's a no brainer..seriously!!


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> It's a no brainer..seriously!!



Hey now, last thing we need is a longer queue for Dylan's stuff. I'm all for this kid doing something sensible, but not if it inconveniences me!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> Hey now, last thing we need is a longer queue for Dylan's stuff. I'm all for this kid doing something sensible, but not if it inconveniences me!


----------



## sawtoothscream

gabsonuro said:


> i'm sorry, but no kid should be paying $700 a month with no stable job, no certainty, or anything. Anyone who encourages this kid to sign up for a $700 liability a month should never give financial advice again.



$1000% agree

At $700 a month it sounds like they don't even have a down Payment. 

Just not smart , my brother is kinda going through this. Had a decent job, just bought a car and two weeks later he lost his job and now makes much less and isn't even in his field. Good thing is his payments are under $200. $700 he would be screwed and ruin his credit.

When things are going good it's great. But having no savings and going $7k in debt on a toy is dumb.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

You guys are wasting your breathe lol


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are wasting your breathe lol



Well please post some proof when you order it. Curious if we're all being trolled.


----------



## Insomnia

In all honesty, with this guys attitude of 'no regrets, bro!', I'm kinda hoping to see this in the classifieds for $3k in 2 years. At 19, you really need to me smarter with your money, man. You've had dozens of guys with SUPER high-end guitars, some even more so than a Jackson CS tell you it's a bad idea. Three years ago, my dream guitar was a Gibson Les Paul CS. Now, it's a mix between an Aristides, a Mayones, or a Rick Toone. That's not to say never buy a guitar because your style might change, but bear in mind it will probably sell for less than half what you buy it for, and that you might wake up in a year or two and realise that you just bought a $3k guitar for almost $7k, and that you'd be much happier with a Mayones or a Daemoness. Please, please, please, listen to the community, everyone is trying to advise you to not overpay or get into debt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are wasting your breathe lol



just like you'll be wasting your money


----------



## Insomnia

narad said:


> Well please post some proof when you order it. Curious if we're all being trolled.



Wait.

Damn.

That didn't even occur to me.


----------



## olejason

Blytheryn said:


> Make that two Daems and an AxeFX. Dylan would build you the original Juggernaut, any finish you'd like. Hell, any other luthier would.
> 
> This looks miles better than what Jackson are doing too:



I agree with you but I'd be curious to see wait times on a Daemoness vs Jackson custom. I don't know about Daemoness but a lot of builders have 2+ years wait times at this point. That's too much for me.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are wasting your breathe lol



Fair play to you for going for your dream guitar...I get it...but to not listen to guys, some of them with decades of experience, is extremely foolish. I wish you well.


----------



## gabsonuro

if you are this hell bent on a juggernaut, i cannot understand how you can live with yourself playing left handed when misha plays right handed.


----------



## Djentlyman

So slightly off topic but what happened with this guitar? Living in storage I'm guessing.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## WildmanDaGod

gabsonuro said:


> if you are this hell bent on a juggernaut, i cannot understand how you can live with yourself playing left handed when misha plays right handed.



I don't want to be Misha lol, I like being left handed even if it is a pain. One of my favorite players of all time is Omar Rodriguez-Lopez and he's left handed which I find really inspiring!! I'm sure you've seen tons of great and famous modern guitar players using Music Man JP's, hell even Misha and Mark used to use em for a long time, it's kinda the same concept, I'm not gonna play it to be like him, it's just a genuinely nice guitar that I love the look and feel of so I'm gonna get it cause it will satisfy my needs.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

And unless you guys can get me a left handed Decibel Javelin or Blackmachine B7 then I'm not gonna take other suggestions lol


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> I don't want to be Misha lol





WildmanDaGod said:


> get me a left handed Decibel Javelin or Blackmachine B7



Trolling or delusional?


----------



## gabsonuro

just a honest question to the op, i think i read earlier you plan on ordering a 7 string, have you own(ed) a 7 or played one?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> Trolling or delusional?



Both. To actually consider paying several thousand dollars
extra for a lefty (Jackson make left handed guitars all the time)
but to get totally hosed not once but twice for something as
innocuous as a thin layer of paint...Holy!! It's a tool. Being a lefty
won't matter much....peeps will just look at the value of the standards...


----------



## WildmanDaGod

gabsonuro said:


> just a honest question to the op, i think i read earlier you plan on ordering a 7 string, have you own(ed) a 7 or played one?



Owned no, not many options for lefty 7's I'd like. But played yeah, granted they were right handed, but they felt great to me, not too much different from a 6 cause my hands aren't tiny. It felt natural to me.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

IbanezDaemon said:


> Both. To actually consider paying several thousand dollars
> extra for a lefty (Jackson make left handed guitars all the time)
> but to get totally hosed not once but twice for something as
> innocuous as a thin layer of paint...Holy!! It's a tool. Being a lefty
> won't matter much....peeps will just look at the value of the standards...



Jackson does make lefties but this will be the first Juggernaut to be made left handed, hence the higher price point. I don't consider it a waste of money as music is the center point of my life and all my money goes towards equipment anyways, and this will be a great guitar so I'm willing to spend it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

WildmanDaGod said:


> Owned no, not many options for lefty 7's I'd like. But played yeah, granted they were right handed, but they felt great to me, not too much different from a 6 cause my hands aren't tiny. It felt natural to me.



How can a guitar that you would have to play back to front and upside down
feel great to play...surely you wouldn't be able to play it to get a feel of the
instrument???


----------



## IbanezDaemon

WildmanDaGod said:


> Jackson does make lefties but this will be the first Juggernaut to be made left handed, hence the higher price point. I don't consider it a waste of money as music is the center point of my life and all my money goes towards equipment anyways, and this will be a great guitar so I'm willing to spend it.



You are missing my point. Jackson do make lefties...agreed...why is your's going to cost so much extra!! Don't be giving me the....because it's the first Juggernaut one...that won't wash I'm afraid....if it's a custom shop with trained luthiers why can't they do it much cheaper or for the same price..ala...everybody else??


----------



## WildmanDaGod

IbanezDaemon said:


> You are missing my point. Jackson do make lefties...agreed...why is your's going to cost so much extra!! Don't be giving me the....because it's the first Juggernaut one...that won't wash I'm afraid....if it's a custom shop with trained luthiers why can't they do it much cheaper or for the same price..ala...everybody else??



That's a good point, I guess cause the demand is so low that they can charge me more since they know I really want it. The MSRP is $10,750 at least I don't have to pay that lol


----------



## WildmanDaGod

IbanezDaemon said:


> How can a guitar that you would have to play back to front and upside down
> feel great to play...surely you wouldn't be able to play it to get a feel of the
> instrument???



It's the same guitar the strings are just upside down, I just played it like they were normal and it played great, didn't sound great lol but it felt like a great guitar and one that I would love to own.


----------



## A-Branger

cmtd said:


> Off topic of the current direction this thread has gone. But these guys playing the import models has to be some contractual obligation or a financial move. I really can't be convinced that they "prefer" them to the USA/custom shop models. Everything about the US models makes them better instruments. IMO it's all marketing, "look how great these are". I'd be curious what the profit margin is on the US vs import sales.
> 
> PS not a hater, I own a USA Juggernaut, and like it. Nor am I suggesting that the imports are bad instruments.



yeah I get they might be "promoting" the guitars to an extend. Specially on a playtrough video. But if the guitars didnt were on point they wouldnt take them on the road for their world tour.

Bulb has different gutiars, but Mark for example only travel wiht 3 (at least here on Australia), the 8 string, 7 and the SE 6 string.

Mind you he changed the tunners, and maybe Bulb changed the pickups too not sure. ANd of course both of them might have gone trough a pretty good settup. But no matter how much a company would push you to "promote" gear, they wouldnt be playing them for this long and these many shows. 

Every guitar can be made to play great with a real pro settup. Quality of the SE line today is pretty damn good, you only need a real tech/luthier to check that the frets are perfect and done.


----------



## curlyvice

Man, the last few pages of this thread are an absolute cringe-fest.

Not to derail this otherwise fantastic conversation, but how do you folks who own both a USA and Pro Series Juggernaut feel about the difference in neck shapes?

Are they virtually the same or is the Pro Series "speed neck" a different shape altogether? I liked the size and profile of the USA Jug and probably won't bother with a Pro Series if the neck is thinner.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

WildmanDaGod said:


> That's a good point, I guess cause the demand is so low that they can charge me more since they know I really want it. The MSRP is $10,750 at least I don't have to pay that lol



$10,750....lmfao..Hilarious!!! Because they list that you think you
are getting a bargain?? For real!!!


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> And unless you guys can get me a left handed Decibel Javelin or *Blackmachine B7 *then I'm not gonna take other suggestions lol



go and get an Ormsby Hypemachine then

GTR in lefty are already available in their website and few dealers stores. Upcoming lefties in the headless model too. And if you manage to jump on a custom run your "____machine" type of gutiar would end up in the 4-6k$ range depending on how crazy you go with the woods and finishes, and would end up as way more one of a kind guitar


----------



## IbanezDaemon

WildmanDaGod said:


> It's the same guitar the strings are just upside down, I just played it like they were normal and it played great, didn't sound great lol but it felt like a great guitar and one that I would love to own.



Wow! Same guitar...sure! Were you able to solo on it...could you riff on it..
saying as it's upside down and back to front......any right handed guitar with a low action feels like that...but there's a lot more to it than just the neck.


----------



## A-Branger

Djentlyman said:


> So slightly off topic but what happened with this guitar? Living in storage I'm guessing.


[/QUOTE]

to be fair to the leftyOP, the carve of this guitar comes nothing clsoe to the JacksonBulb one. If not every other example you guys have posted doesnt come as close. Only the Mayones Duvell, or maybe a ESP Horizon


----------



## WildmanDaGod

to be fair to the leftyOP, the carve of this guitar comes nothing clsoe to the JacksonBulb one. If not every other example you guys have posted doesnt come as close. Only the Mayones Duvell, or maybe a ESP Horizon[/QUOTE]

The Juggernaut's body shape is one of the main reasons I love it so much. The Daemoness sure looks similar but it's just not the same. As far as ESP I don't like their guitars that much at all, and the Mayones Duvell is an amazing guitar as well but I never liked the finishes on the left handed ones and if I'm gonna pay anything over 2-3k on a guitar I want to get EVERYTHING I like with no compromises.


----------



## Tisca

The correct thing for *WildmanDaGod* to do here is save up the money before making a final decision. Was it 700 a month. If it's as easy as he thinks it'll only take him one year. When he has that pile of money and still thinks he'd rather have the guitar then go order it.

If I could travel back in time to meet myself at 19yo I'd punch myself in the face and tell me not to be a know-it-all little .... and to listen to the older and wiser people.


----------



## couverdure

Insomnia said:


> Have to agree here, especially for playthroughs and instructional videos. No doubt they're great guitars, hell, I ordered a Pro Series HT7 today, but there's no way the artists prefer imports.



Herman Li uses his Indo-made Ibanez EGEN live, though he did say that he replaced the stock Edge bridge. If Misha can use his Pro models with his own signature BKPs then it would still be fine since it's not like he heavily modified the entire guitar to match his customs' specs.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Tisca said:


> The correct thing for *WildmanDaGod* to do here is save up the money before making a final decision. Was it 700 a month. If it's as easy as he thinks it'll only take him one year. When he has that pile of money and still thinks he'd rather have the guitar then go order it.
> 
> If I could travel back in time to meet myself at 19yo I'd punch myself in the face and tell me not to be a know-it-all little .... and to listen to the older and wiser people.



The older people on my life are divided, some think I'm being an idiot, others (who seem to be more content and happy) support my decision and thinks it's really cool. And I'll be able to pay for it in a year, I work two jobs and I'll be able to pay off my monthly payment with a good amount of money left over for food and other expenses.


----------



## Womb raider




----------



## WildmanDaGod

Ive heard great things about the brands you guys have mentioned such as Daemoness, Ran, Mayones, etc. but they still doesn't change the fact that the Juggernaut is my dream guitar and if I'm gonna spend any more than $2-3k I might as well just spend extra to get exactly what I want and not something that won't fully satisfy me.


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## WildmanDaGod

Does Aristides even make left handed guitars? The 070 is a really cool guitar but I've never seem them confirm or deny that they make lefties.


----------



## Passtheapathy

We should probably stop feeding the troll at this point, guys.


----------



## Jonathan20022

WildmanDaGod said:


> I don't want to be Misha lol





WildmanDaGod said:


> And unless you guys can get me a left handed Decibel Javelin or Blackmachine B7 then I'm not gonna take other suggestions lol





Holy ...., you can like what you like dude. At this point I just think you're ....ing with us, because you don't have to justify your dumb decisions to us. We're not living with it, you are. And please let's not pretend that you aren't trying to achieve Periphery's sound when you basically list that the only gear that qualifies as an interest to you are highlights from Misha's own collection.

You really ARE just extremely young and stubborn, and I think people are getting so invested in this because they see a piece of themselves in you. Order your guitar, stop justifying it, and just get on with it. You have no intentions of listening to advice, and even though I've made like 2-3 comments so far it seems like a total waste since it's just fallen on deaf ears. At the end of the day, none of this will affect me or the other members, you're just going to have to live with your choices.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Jonathan20022 said:


> Holy ...., you can like what you like dude. At this point I just think you're ....ing with us, because you don't have to justify your dumb decisions to us. We're not living with it, you are. And please let's not pretend that you aren't trying to achieve Periphery's sound when you basically list that the only gear that qualifies as an interest to you are highlights from Misha's own collection.
> 
> You really ARE just extremely young and stubborn, and I think people are getting so invested in this because they see a piece of themselves in you. Order your guitar, stop justifying it, and just get on with it. You have no intentions of listening to advice, and even though I've made like 2-3 comments so far it seems like a total waste since it's just fallen on deaf ears. At the end of the day, none of this will affect me or the other members, you're just going to have to live with your choices.



Living with an amazing guitar sure seems wonderful to me


----------



## Lemons

WildmanDaGod said:


> Living with an amazing guitar sure seems wonderful to me


The real question is have you placed an order yet? I've seen so many new forum members appear out of nowhere, talk up high-end guitars they're going to buy and then disappear again. After a while it starts to get old and I can see why some people are skeptical that you're actually gonna do it.

Really what I'm getting at is ...Just do it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Exactly, there's nowhere further to take the discussion. Just order your guitar and enjoy it, there's nothing to prove here by humoring you or trying to convince you to do literally anything else.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Lemons said:


> The real question is have you placed an order yet? I've seen so many new forum members appear out of nowhere, talk up high-end guitars they're going to buy and then disappear again. After a while it starts to get old and I can see why some people are skeptical that you're actually gonna do it.
> 
> Really what I'm getting at is ...Just do it.



Had a phone call with me dad earlier today and he said we can order it tomorrow! And if not probably soon, I'm trying to get it ordered ASAP, wish I could've a few days ago but my dad was busy with work and didn't have time to talk (he lives in Florida and I live in St. Louis)


----------



## diagrammatiks

Do it!


----------



## Insomnia

I'm gonna call trolling on this one. This is pretty much the only thread this guy has posted in during his time at SSO (apart from his very first post about a lefty B6). No 19 year-old is 'not rich by any standards' but can afford $700 a month. His attitude and rebuttal of any suggestions and logic just make it unbelievable.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Insomnia said:


> I'm gonna call trolling on this one. This is pretty much the only thread this guy has posted in during his time at SSO (apart from his very first post about a lefty B6). No 19 year-old is 'not rich by any standards' but can afford $700 a month. His attitude and rebuttal of any suggestions and logic just make it unbelievable.



Not trolling, and $700 a month isn't bad if I really control my spending, it's certainly doable, so it will be done.


----------



## diagrammatiks

When you are done write a post and teach me how to save 700 dollars a month.


----------



## prlgmnr

WildmanDaGod said:


> but my dad was busy with work and didn't have time to talk (he lives in Florida and I live in St. Louis)



Damn, that's ruined my theory that daddy is President Trump.


----------



## A-Branger

diagrammatiks said:


> When you are done write a post and teach me how to save 700 dollars a month.



easy, by not having to pay rent/bills/car debt ect ect remember hes only 19 and living with parents so hes not paying for the mayor bills that everyone has. 

When I was his age and living with my parents the only expenses I had at that point was just fuel for the car, any food if I eat outside my house, and just luxury spending stuff (cinema, drinks, new clothes if any, party, band practice) just day to day little stuff. So enough with a casual weekend job I had to keep me going and not reliying on my folks for "fun/party money"

so him having a part-time job, its pretty easy to save that. He would have to save the majority of each payment, but it can be done


----------



## narad

Make sure to order by .... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day


----------



## Insomnia

prlgmnr said:


> Damn, that's ruined my theory that daddy is President Trump.



I would love to see Barron to Meshuggah-style breakdowns on the front lawn of the White House.


----------



## Insomnia

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## rocky0

diagrammatiks said:


> When you are done write a post and teach me how to save 700 dollars a month.



It is far from not impossible. Just think about it for a sec: he lives with his parents who probably pay the bills, provide food etc basic stuff. So every penny he earns is basically extra money. 700 dollars ain't that farfetched anymore.


----------



## nistley

Insomnia said:


> What do you guys think of these?



If it's less than 10k, it ain't worth it.


----------



## mnemonic

WildmanDaGod said:


> And unless you guys can get me a left handed Decibel Javelin or Blackmachine B7 then I'm not gonna take other suggestions lol



The only thing these three guitars have in common is the number of strings and the amount of hype.


----------



## Drezik27

I refuse to believe this is a serious thread right now. 

If you're not trolling and seriously considering doing this, then godspeed. Life is hard, stupid decisions make it harder. 

I'm not attacking, but seriously consider this investment. If you think that spending that kinda cash on a guitar is "pursuing a career in music" then I think you have the wrong idea of what that really means.


----------



## kevdes93

no way is this kid serious. Show us the invoice when you order, really curious to see if we all got hella trolled or not


----------



## gabsonuro

-_-

This kid reminds me of a friend i have now. Has a job, and was going to spend $50K (everything in his bank account at the time) on a porsche 911 when he already had a modded bmw335i. We tried to talk him out of it (he was pretty stubborn on getting a 911). Luckily when he went to go pick it up, i guess the thought to himself, "jesus christ, am i actually about to spend everything i have on a stupid car that i cant even maintain?" and walked away from the deal.

To be honest, ill believe it when the OP posts the order sheet.

like honestly, everyone talks big about purchases. But when it comes time to put their money with their mouth is, all of a sudden that big talk isn't around anymore. I was the same, i was going to spend like 7K on a mayones and was about to order until i realized what i was doing. Hell i still do that, i am thinking about buying a Nissan GT-R when i hardly have half of the amount for one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

gabsonuro said:


> -_-
> 
> This kid reminds me of a friend i have now. Has a job, and was going to spend $50K (everything in his bank account at the time) on a porsche 911 when he already had a modded bmw335i. We tried to talk him out of it (he was pretty stubborn on getting a 911). Luckily when he went to go pick it up, i guess the thought to himself, "jesus christ, am i actually about to spend everything i have on a stupid car that i cant even maintain?" and walked away from the deal.
> 
> To be honest, ill believe it when the OP posts the order sheet.
> 
> like honestly, everyone talks big about purchases. But when it comes time to put their money with their mouth is, all of a sudden that big talk isn't around anymore. I was the same, i was going to spend like 7K on a mayones and was about to order until i realized what i was doing. Hell i still do that, i am thinking about buying a Nissan GT-R when i hardly have half of the amount for one.



I miss my 335. It's a better daily driver then both the 911 and the GT-R


----------



## SnowfaLL

A-Branger said:


> easy, by not having to pay rent/bills/car debt ect ect remember hes only 19 and living with parents so hes not paying for the mayor bills that everyone has.
> 
> When I was his age and living with my parents the only expenses I had at that point was just fuel for the car, any food if I eat outside my house, and just luxury spending stuff (cinema, drinks, new clothes if any, party, band practice) just day to day little stuff. So enough with a casual weekend job I had to keep me going and not reliying on my folks for "fun/party money"
> 
> so him having a part-time job, its pretty easy to save that. He would have to save the majority of each payment, but it can be done



Yeah its not unreasonable but its not really too smart.. but its his choice. I know when I was 17-19 I lived at home and worked a callcenter, which made me a good chunk of money a month. I bought and sold guitars so often, I probably went through 100 guitars in a 3 year span, but they were all $300-500 ibanez's and such.. I did pump a lot of money into them, but obviously re-selling helped too, so when people ask how I have so much gear, its often a result of those 3 years and trading over time (even though that was 10 years ago). The key when you do that is trying not to take much losses, which I have probably taken more than made unfortunately..

If I was really smart back then, I would have invested in just a few very solid $1500-2500 guitars like EBMM JP's. Although I needed time to learn about my preferences, so choosing an expensive guitar isnt smart when you are just learning what you enjoy. I hope this guy knows what he likes a lot, cause it would suck to spend that kind of money and then learn "Oh I hate these types of frets!" - I just bought my most expensive guitar ever, Aristides 070 (shipping soon) and I'm praying it will work for me but I'm pretty confident in my choice nowadays.. although its only like 1/3rd of the price of this lefty jackson lol But I can basically afford an Aristides within 2 months after my bills, so its not as big of a risk. A year of savings would be too much for me.


----------



## gabsonuro

honestly, the kid should just get this (https://reverb.com/item/4749149-per...evertune-studio-guitar-owned-by-misha-mansoor) and learn to play right handed.

you can own misha's actual guitar that he used on juggernaut, i'm not sure if there is anything closer than that


----------



## diagrammatiks

gabsonuro said:


> honestly, the kid should just get this (https://reverb.com/item/4749149-per...evertune-studio-guitar-owned-by-misha-mansoor) and learn to play right handed.
> 
> you can own misha's actual guitar that he used on juggernaut, i'm not sure if there is anything closer than that



and proof that everyone eventually sells their forever guitars.


----------



## Beefmuffin

This kid haha. I say go for gold dude, do you. We all know that the "no regrets" attitude is strictly because he is 19 and has been obviously enabled his whole life. Hard to have any regrets at that point. Let him learn a lesson if there is one to be had here. The way I see it, there are 3 possibilities:

1. He does this, gets taken advantage of by Jackson and pays over (laughing while typing this) twice the amount for a guitar that's already priced higher than it should be anyways, and HOPEFULLY learns a lesson about the value of a dollar and finds out what regret really feels like.

2. He gets it, feels the 7k is worth what he got out of it, and then shyts the piss out of his pants when he touches a 1.5k dollar guitar that feels even better than his 7k one. (since he earlier mentioned his lack of 7 string experience)

3. He is trolling and getting a nice laugh out of the insanity of how deep this has gone.

Either way, it's his decision and idgaf what he does. We've all had to learn some life lessons the hard way, let him learn his. He'll either benefit from the lesson he learned or he will do this and come out a happy camper. Both seem like positive outcomes to me =P


----------



## dmlinger

My theory is that this is Misha himself. If my memory isn't failing me, the Periphery guys have done a at least April fools prank.


----------



## Insomnia

diagrammatiks said:


> and proof that everyone eventually sells their forever guitars.



Literally, 4Ever 

(Apologies...)


----------



## dmlinger

Damn, I was way wrong. Based off the kid's first post, he actually did comment on one of Misha's photos asking about a lefty. Not going to share any details of his Instagram account on here other than it seems legit. 

Good luck, kid, and godspeed.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lefty bro I want to do my good deed for the year and let you know that this exists. 

https://reverb.com/item/1828316-mayones-regius-7-custom-2012-dirty-blue-light-burst

But since you have no regrets. Let's see that juggernaut invoice.


----------



## Vletrmx

Eagerly awaiting the April Fools punchline.


----------



## narad

dmlinger said:


> My theory is that this is Misha himself. If my memory isn't failing me, the Periphery guys have done a at least April fools prank.



About halfway through I started thinking this, and that it would coincide with a reveal that the production model would get a lefty option. As genius as that would be, recent information leads me to believe it's not a trolling.

Just curious, would Jackson charge so much for a customshop right-handed Juggernaut?


----------



## squids

narad said:


> About halfway through I started thinking this, and that it would coincide with a reveal that the production model would get a lefty option. As genius as that would be, recent information leads me to believe it's not a trolling.
> 
> Just curious, would Jackson charge so much for a customshop right-handed Juggernaut?



Lol maybe someone should actually call the Jackson CS themselves and see if they get the same response/price point. 

anyways;
has anyone played both the pro model and the USA made? honestly i like the colors on the pro model a lot more but i'd just as soon get a used prestige for 900 bucks...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just tried a pro model at guitar center today and for 700$ I don't think it's worth it. I dig the contours and the neck felt fine, excluding the barbed wire fret ends (which is easily remedied, but still, at that price point I expect frets that don't feel like a 200$ gio). pickups were meh. I think there's better guitars out there for the price point.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> About halfway through I started thinking this, and that it would coincide with a reveal that the production model would get a lefty option. As genius as that would be, recent information leads me to believe it's not a trolling.
> 
> Just curious, would Jackson charge so much for a customshop right-handed Juggernaut?



Jackson will not do Customs of signature models, that's why I had to have Misha call them for me, cause they said orientation is considered a "custom spec", if yo asked they wouldn't do it.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> Jackson will not do Customs of signature models, that's why I had to have Misha call them for me, cause they said orientation is considered a "custom spec", if yo asked they wouldn't do it.



Well they just put it on the table, obviously. If you place your order that is ;-)


----------



## A-Branger

but for the sake of the example, how much would be to then order a custom shop Dinky with an arched quilt top and specs similar to Bulb's guitar?


----------



## Tisca

This year it'll be 25 years since I bought my first guitar. The only thing I'm sure of today is that I prefer hard tail guitars and that I'd rather have several cheaper ones than one expensive.

*@Bulb* you're the only one who can talk some sense into this kid. I'm sure Jackson will forgive you. I don't think they even want to build this for him.


----------



## bulb

A-Branger said:


> but for the sake of the example, how much would be to then order a custom shop Dinky with an arched quilt top and specs similar to Bulb's guitar?



You would have to ask them, but I would imagine in the 4k-5k range depending on specs. At least that's what I would think since they already have everything they need to make the guitar, you are just paying for the cost of parts, labor and overhead.

@tisca I think it's pretty clear that after what 5-6 pages of people trying to talk him out of getting it with no effect whatsoever, that he is dead set on getting it. If anything, all your posts seem to have further galvanized his decision. So at this point, I just hope he digs the guitar haha.


----------



## Eden

Hot diggity dang, I came here just to see if anyone had any personal reviews of the new production model because I'm trying to justify buying one soon, and now I cant tell if I'm cringing or laughing.

Either way, gg everyone


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> You would have to ask them, but I would imagine in the 4k-5k range depending on specs. At least that's what I would think since they already have everything they need to make the guitar, you are just paying for the cost of parts, labor and overhead.
> 
> @tisca I think it's pretty clear that after what 5-6 pages of people trying to talk him out of getting it with no effect whatsoever, that he is dead set on getting it. If anything, all your posts seem to have further galvanized his decision. So at this point, I just hope he digs the guitar haha.



That sounds about right cause I looked at doing that before you helped me out, MSRP would be about 6-7k but the price you'd get from a dealer would be a couple thousand less and with a good dealer you can negotiate it down ever further.

And yep lol I'm dead set on it!!! I talked to the dealer I'm going through today and they emailed Jackson to get everything started, I was able to get it down a little more and I'll be paying about $500 for 12 months which isn't bad. See you in St. Louis!!


----------



## diagrammatiks

lol Jackson was like oh he's really serious. Ok give him the real price.


----------



## A-Branger

bulb said:


> You would have to ask them, but I would imagine in the 4k-5k range depending on specs. At least that's what I would think since they already have everything they need to make the guitar, you are just paying for the cost of parts, labor and overhead.



cool fair enough, so is not that much difference for him once he got the price down then


----------



## WildmanDaGod

A-Branger said:


> cool fair enough, so is not that much difference for him once he got the price down then



Yeah lol that's why I was telling everyone not to get so upset. I'd rather pay a grand extra to get EXACTLY what I'm looking for, and luckily the store I'm going through was willing to go that low, overall I'm really excited to get this started and can't wait to get the guitar!!! Gonna play, practice, and write like crazy in the mean time!!!!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Well whatever. Money was never your biggest problem. You can always make more money. 

The biggest regret you are going to have is not switching to righty right now. Like today. Or yesterday.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> Well whatever. Money was never your biggest problem. You can always make more money.
> 
> The biggest regret you are going to have is not switching to righty right now. Like today. Or yesterday.



That's a great point lol, but being a lefty isn't a huge concern for me now that I'm getting this, most Custom builders do left handed models with no extra cost anyways so it really isn't a big deal, I don't really mind that I can't go into Guitar Center and play some $500 budget model lol


----------



## BlueTrident

Troll gonna troll and April gonna Fool us all.

Or is this Misha in disguise?


----------



## nistley

WildmanDaGod said:


> Yeah lol that's why I was telling everyone not to get so upset. I'd rather pay a grand extra to get EXACTLY what I'm looking for, and luckily the store I'm going through was willing to go that low, overall I'm really excited to get this started and can't wait to get the guitar!!! Gonna play, practice, and write like crazy in the mean time!!!!



Ohh the cringe you're going to have reading this in a few years makes me want to invent time travel so much.



WildmanDaGod said:


> That's a great point lol, but being a lefty isn't a huge concern for me now that I'm getting this, most Custom builders do left handed models with no extra cost anyways so it really isn't a big deal, I don't really mind that I can't go into Guitar Center and play some $500 budget model lol



And yet, there is absolutely nothing you can't do with a $500 lefty, that you can do with a $6k Jackson, and you could also get a car, tons of gear, or some education. Yeah, great investment, you totally win at life choices.


----------



## nistley

BlueTrident said:


> Troll gonna troll and April gonna Fool us all.
> 
> Or is this Misha in disguise?



Just a typical sheltered teenager. You see them follow their dreams all the way to the service industry, every time you go out.


----------



## dmlinger

> And yet, there is absolutely nothing you can't do with a $500 lefty, that you can do with a $6k Jackson, and you could also get a car, tons of gear, or some education. Yeah, great investment, you totally win at life choices.



Some pages back he made a comment to the effect that he isn't too great at guitar and that he needs a lot of practice. His conclusion was that buying all of Misha's gear will make him sound better. I'm paraphrasing, but you get the gist. 

This is the worst case of GAS I've ever seen. In the true sense of the word, he is obsessed with acquiring this specific model. GAS is the only explanation. I don't agree with the logic, but I hope that the guitar inspires him to play.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nistley said:


> Just a typical sheltered teenager. You see them follow their dreams all the way to the service industry, every time you go out.



ahhh nothing quite like 50K+ in student loans to pay off while working in a minimum wage job. All those poor poor art/women's studies/philosophy majors


----------



## marcwormjim

*music majors


----------



## Matt08642

Let the dude blow thousands on good gear, maybe he'll be the next Steve Vai, and all he needs is that expensive stuff to unleash his true potential. Everyone knows you can't write music unless your gear costs more than your home.


----------



## crystallake

Dude is going to still be living at his parents when he's 35.


----------



## Blytheryn

Matt08642 said:


> Let the dude blow thousands on good gear, maybe he'll be the next Steve Vai, and all he needs is that expensive stuff to unleash his true potential. Everyone knows you can't write music unless your gear costs more than your home.



You mean Jari Mäenpää?


----------



## jerm

Matt08642 said:


> Let the dude blow thousands on good gear, maybe he'll be the next Steve Vai, and all he needs is that expensive stuff to unleash his true potential. Everyone knows you can't write music unless your gear costs more than your home.


I have a Steve Vai signature guitar, which I bought used and I could've bought another 5 for the same price 


Hope you enjoy the guitar man.

At least his parents know he isn't spending his money on drugs or whatever.


----------



## marcwormjim

It sure sounds like the parents are.


----------



## Mathemagician

He's gonna do it. And it's gonna be awesome. It'll be like if you flipped a picture of a righty guitar to the left. But with an $8000 mirror. 

To be fair, I'm sure the actual final price won't be anywhere near that high, more to weed out tire kickers. Anyhoo, all the examples people give on why he shouldn't are people saying "trust me, I made bad financial decisions in my youth too!"

And now it's someone else's turn. Or he'll be fine and pay $600/mo for 13 months and then never worry about it again. 

I for one think it's totally rad, mostly because it isn't my money, but rad nonetheless. It's a custom shop Jackson, what's not to like?


----------



## chipchappy

Mathemagician said:


> He's gonna do it. And it's gonna be awesome. It'll be like if you flipped a picture of a righty guitar to the left. But with an $8000 mirror.
> 
> To be fair, I'm sure the actual final price won't be anywhere near that high, more to weed out tire kickers. Anyhoo, all the examples people give on why he shouldn't are people saying "trust me, I made bad financial decisions in my youth too!"
> 
> And now it's someone else's turn. Or he'll be fine and pay $600/mo for 13 months and then never worry about it again.
> 
> I for one think it's totally rad, mostly because it isn't my money, but rad nonetheless. It's a custom shop Jackson, what's not to like?



Logged in after lurking for a wicked long time to say  to this post


----------



## Humbuck

Lots of haters 'round here...


----------



## Jake

As someone who has spent waaay more money on my gear (and has probably $15k in guitars right now) than this kid is going to spend on this guitar I'm in no position to tell him how to spend his money. 

However when I was 19 I would have in no way been able to afford something like that. I mean if you have the money and its really really what you want man, go for it. 

I just feel like I have to agree with people saying it's about more than the guitar. The amp and effects make a huge difference as well. I have an Ibanez RGA321 with Juggernauts in it and through my Axe FX it's Periphery in a box, and that whole setup could be had for about 3k, just some food for thought I suppose, not that everyone else already hasn't provided opinions. Also $700 a month is twice my monthly car payment and more than a month of rent with a roommate to me to put it in perspective so that's definitely something to consider as well.


----------



## feraledge

WildmanDaGod said:


> I like to live an exciting and unpredictable life, not a boring easy one. So I'm buying this amazing guitar for a lot of money and I'm gonna play it like crazy!!



You do realize you're commissioning a custom build. If you like to live wild and crazy, this build time is going to do wonders on you. 
No point in trying to temper your wants with reason, apparently a lost cause, but as someone who was 19 eighteen years ago, all this reads pretty hilariously. Best of luck.


----------



## Eptaceros

Mathemagician said:


> He's gonna do it. And it's gonna be awesome. It'll be like if you flipped a picture of a righty guitar to the left. But with an $8000 mirror.



lol'd. this sums up this whole situation well.

sig worthy


----------



## bulb

Humbuck said:


> Lots of haters 'round here...



It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question. It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid. 

This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question.



Are you SURE it's just as many, if they take into accounts our incomes and experience levels?



bulb said:


> It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid.



Come on, this has been 10 very entertaining pages, who gets frustrated watching a train crash on the internet?



bulb said:


> This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.



I see, so I guess that means I should throw any consideration out of the window and buy all the guitars I've been GASing for, weeeee!!!


----------



## Lemons

Misha makes a good point. I think that LeftyOP isn't making the best financial choice, but then again I'm sure a lot of people think that the PRS cu24 I just picked was also a waste of cash.


----------



## nistley

Lemons said:


> Misha makes a good point. I think that LeftyOP isn't making the best financial choice, but then again I'm sure a lot of people think that the PRS cu24 I just picked was also a waste of cash.



When did "false equivalency" become a good point?


----------



## Humbuck

bulb said:


> It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question. It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid.
> 
> This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.



Well said.


----------



## diagrammatiks

welp see you guys in a year when the guitar comes


----------



## Humbuck

nistley said:


> When did "false equivalency" become a good point?



What does this mean?


----------



## Humbuck

diagrammatiks said:


> welp see you guys in a year when the guitar comes



Enjoy your guitar my friend.


----------



## nistley

Humbuck said:


> What does this mean?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_equivalence


----------



## angl2k

$700 a month for a full 12 months that's more monthly cost than my mortgage lol.

So he can live in my house for a full year OR get an expensive guitar and play through a cheap amp

Anyway we're all guilty of putting way too much cash in gear but how many of us actually put ourselves in debt? My expensive gear is all paid with savings.

Seems like he made up his mind, maybe it'll work out. In the meantime I'm gonna grab some popcorn


----------



## thetourist

nistley said:


> When did "false equivalency" become a good point?





nistley said:


> Just a typical sheltered teenager. You see them follow their dreams all the way to the service industry, every time you go out.



You might want to check your own arguments first, chief. 

In all seriousness, your argument holds some water. Criticism of guitar purchases aren't all the same. That however takes away from the fact that the kid has a plan in place - however outlandish it might seem, and seemingly has people around him to hold him accountable. He wants THAT guitar (for whatever reason) and he has to pay a premium. 

A ton of what the kid says is ripe for mocking, and has deservedly been mocked, but boy have some people gone overboard in judging him. Some of the 'opinions' here have probably been more of a train wreck than a case of a 19 yr old being a 19yr old, and it's dragged on far too long.


----------



## narad

thetourist said:


> A ton of what the kid says is ripe for mocking, and has deservedly been mocked, but boy have some people gone overboard in judging him. Some of the 'opinions' here have probably been more of a train wreck than a case of a 19 yr old being a 19yr old, and it's dragged on far too long.



He is a 19yr old being a 19yr old. A lot of guys would like to save a future 23yr old the pain of bad 19yr old decisions. 

I mean -- it's a guitar forum. If you pitch your idea for buying a guitar and get a dozen guitar nuts telling you it's a pretty ridiculous idea, there's probably _something_ to that. If anything, we're all calibrated a bit too much on the "Yea! Buy more guitars!" side of the spectrum.

And things like...being willing to pay $8k when other lefty customs are $4k, and dealers have apparently since lowered the price to $6.5k or so, are just obvious signs of a lack of appreciation for how difficult it can be to save up this much money in the adult world. Even moreso in the adult world _as a struggling musician._

But there's no need to dwell on the negatives of this idea. Similarly, there's no need for internet heroes to leap to the defense of this idea. Sounds like it's going through -- I'd still like to see some proof posted once the order is in!

I mean -- still a better decision than placing an order for BRJ, Decibel, Sims Custom shop, Strictly7 guitars, a fair number of Kiesels, LiveWire, etc.


----------



## possumkiller

bulb said:


> It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question. It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid.
> 
> This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.



Wow. So you see no difference between a responsible adult buying a reasonably priced guitar that is well within their means and some kid living with his parents getting a loan for a $6k custom?

Edit: Well ok, I guess if this kid's money was going into my pocket I would think it's an awesome idea as well lol.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> He is a 19yr old being a 19yr old. A lot of guys would like to save a future 23yr old the pain of bad 19yr old decisions.
> 
> I mean -- it's a guitar forum. If you pitch your idea for buying a guitar and get a dozen guitar nuts telling you it's a pretty ridiculous idea, there's probably _something_ to that. If anything, we're all calibrated a bit too much on the "Yea! Buy more guitars!" side of the spectrum.
> 
> And things like...being willing to pay $8k when other lefty customs are $4k, and dealers have apparently since lowered the price to $6.5k or so, are just obvious signs of a lack of appreciation for how difficult it can be to save up this much money in the adult world. Even moreso in the adult world _as a struggling musician._
> 
> But there's no need to dwell on the negatives of this idea. Similarly, there's no need for internet heroes to leap to the defense of this idea. Sounds like it's going through -- I'd still like to see some proof posted once the order is in!
> 
> I mean -- still a better decision than placing an order for BRJ, Decibel, Sims Custom shop, Strictly7 guitars, a fair number of Kiesels, LiveWire, etc.



a 7k Kiesel would be epic.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

angl2k said:


> $700 a month for a full 12 months that's more monthly cost than my mortgage lol.
> 
> So he can live in my house for a full year OR get an expensive guitar and play through a cheap amp
> 
> Anyway we're all guilty of putting way too much cash in gear but how many of us actually put ourselves in debt? My expensive gear is all paid with savings.
> 
> Seems like he made up his mind, maybe it'll work out. In the meantime I'm gonna grab some popcorn



Let's not forget the sting of paying that $700 a month and likely not having anything tangible through most/all of that year. These shops take a long while, and he'll be spending $700 on nothing for a while.


----------



## Siggevaio

There's not much to say that hasnt been said already but if it really is your dream guitar, why not save up the money for a year and then pay it cash? You get some time to think it through and you don't have to pay interest on the loan. Dreams are worth waiting for. It's one thing to pay 600 bucks monthly but you don't realize how much money it is until you have 7k on your account.


----------



## GraemeH

Surprise, people who haven't earned the money they're spending don't appreciate the value of it. It's just a number until you earn it.

Good on everyone for taking full advantage, keeps the economy pumping.


----------



## BangandBreach

possumkiller said:


> Wow. So you see no difference between a responsible adult buying a reasonably priced guitar that is well within their means and some kid living with his parents getting a loan for a $6k custom?
> 
> Edit: Well ok, I guess if this kid's money was going into my pocket I would think it's an awesome idea as well lol.



Why do you care so much about what other people do with their own time/money/effort ?

Some of you guys actually act like you've got skin in the game.


----------



## thetourist

narad said:


> He is a 19yr old being a 19yr old. A lot of guys would like to save a future 23yr old the pain of bad 19yr old decisions.
> 
> I mean -- it's a guitar forum. If you pitch your idea for buying a guitar and get a dozen guitar nuts telling you it's a pretty ridiculous idea, there's probably _something_ to that.



I couldn't agree more. There have been some very measured responses in here, and I hope the kid takes note of them. The less said about the other less-measured opinions and seemingly personal projections the better.

I personally don't think it's a good idea for him to buy the guitar the way he's planned it either, but the forum is maybe overreaching a little when some of them are making snide predictions on his future, his wealth and whatnot.

Anyways, your guitars are banging!


----------



## Insomnia

bulb said:


> It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question. It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid.
> 
> This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.



Actually, if this kid was a twenty or thirty something dude living in his own place with a stable job where a $6.5k guitar wouldn't put him in debt, I doubt anyone would care. Hell, if this kid was a 12 year-old Arabian prince, I don't think many people would care.

It's the fact that he's just starting his adult life and is already putting himself in a severely bad financial position. $700 a month when you're living at home and, I quote from him directly, 'am by no means rich' is just an awful idea. A lot of people's monthly rent costs less than $700, and this kid's attitude of 'no regrets! I won't be sad or angry about what I can't change!' is EXACTLY the problem, many people have made ....ty gear choices that they did end up regretting, and I'm guessing most of them weren't as bad as a $700 a month debt. 

Unless this kid can afford it, he'll be in serious debt with whatever financing company he's with, and that burden will be put on his family and parents.


----------



## DredFul

BangandBreach said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people do with their own time/money/effort ?



 Live and let live.

On topic: anyone else tried those pro jugs yet? I've seen some say they're great and others they're not worth the price. The grey one is really calling my name


----------



## Insomnia

DredFul said:


> Live and let live.
> 
> On topic: anyone else tried those pro jugs yet? I've seen some say they're great and others they're not worth the price. The grey one is really calling my name



I have a HT7 Charcoal heading my way, should be here on Monday. I'll be sure to give a full review when it gets here.


----------



## Malkav

DredFul said:


> On topic: anyone else tried those pro jugs yet? I've seen some say they're great and others they're not worth the price. The grey one is really calling my name



It's a difficult one, I've tried the 6 and the 7 back to back with a USA HT6 as well.

The pro 6 string was lighter and more resonant than the 7 string, which may just mean I tried a lemon, but the quality was good for the price and it looked much better in person than I thought it looked in the pictures, the 7 string didn't look as good as Bulb's pictures of the Charcoal Burst looked but that was kinda expected.

The pickups were average, not total trash but not amazing either IMO a swap would be necessary, the neck was comfy and the frets on the ones I tried were well dressed so it's not a bad guitar by any stretch of the imagination.

All in all I'd say they're cool for the price but if it was my money I think there are quite a few Ibanez guitars that look prettier in that price bracket, or as anyone with common sense does I'd just be looking for a 2nd hand prestige 

The thing that struck me, and this is just personal opinion, but going from the USA to the Pro series I just think that the radius should have been kept at 20", besides the Luminlays that would have been a truly stand out feature to what ultimately just comes across as Jackson making a more RG-esque guitar.

YMMV


----------



## nistley

BangandBreach said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people do with their own time/money/effort ?
> 
> Some of you guys actually act like you've got skin in the game.



Some people are really compassionate and empathetic, I'm actually very surprised, impressed and humbled by the supportive strength and wisdom of the community spirit of this forum.


----------



## prlgmnr

BangandBreach said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people do with their own time/money/effort ?
> 
> Some of you guys actually act like you've got skin in the game.



Seemingly out of such contemptible reasons as kindness and not wanting to see a fellow guitar player make a mistake he'll come to regret. Vicious bloody bastards.

Like, I don't go around shops telling people what guitars not to buy, but if someone posts on a discussion forum then there's going to be discussion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some people here are getting a bit too harsh with the insults towards him, but I just don't wanna see the dude go in debt over a guitar he shouldn't be spending $7000 on. Making a big mistake at such a young age.


----------



## couverdure

I checked all of that kid's posts and all of them, except the first one which is a FS thread, are coming from this thread.

Within the past week, I've spent nearly $40 worth of allowance, including some of my savings (even had to ask for extra yesterday) because of the worthless things I've wasted on (outside lunch, a scam involving a phone charger, junk food, transport etc.), and that's only one of my weekly occurrences. I could've saved a lot if I just skipped the food and went straight to the guitar shop with my guitar to have it fixed with new strings last week. To act so pompous about going to buy a unique custom guitar that costs over ten grand makes me feel too bitter from the thought that my own troubles aren't worth much.

And here I am with two six-strings and an unusable combo amp that doesn't even have distortion, with my next goal being a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4, it would still cost less than a fraction of that Jackson that so far doesn't exist yet. If I were you, I'd use the money to buy a Dual Rec and a Randall RV 4x12 (together around ~$4k here) and I'd still have a lot of leftover change left, which is a better investment than just getting a fancy guitar that's only going to be played through VSTs on a computer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DredFul said:


> Live and let live.
> 
> On topic: anyone else tried those pro jugs yet? I've seen some say they're great and others they're not worth the price. The grey one is really calling my name



I tried a white pro series at guitar center a couple of days ago and that particular guitar wasn't worth the money. pickups were very meh imo, neck felt good, had sharp fret ends though... Contours are nice but overall I think they're a bit too barebones for the price they're at. Conversely, any of the 700$+ ESPs, Ibanezes and Schecters I played around with at least had the frets dressed so it's not like running your hand along a cheese grater.


----------



## dmlinger

Señor Voorhees;4725011 said:


> Let's not forget the sting of paying that $700 a month and likely not having anything tangible through most/all of that year. These shops take a long while, and he'll be spending $700 on nothing for a while.



This is probably best case scenario for OP. The alternative could be receiving the guitar while still making $700 payments and then realizing that:

1) It doesn't magically make you play better
2) It doesn't magically make you sound better
3) You get the guitar and you just don't like it like you thought you would


----------



## feraledge

diagrammatiks said:


> a 7k Kiesel would be epic.



Beg to differ. Epically bad though.
Evidence, a fugly ass 9K Kiesel:


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Beg to differ. Epically bad though.
> Evidence, a fugly ass 9K Kiesel:



Good call with the totally unmatched inlays.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i pulled the trigger on the trans blue HT7 Pro series today. has anyone gotten theirs yet? i am especially curious about the pickups. mine is estimated for mid June sadly...


----------



## WildmanDaGod

It will be $500 a month, not $700 like before, and that's without a down payment, I have $2,000 in the bank right now and I work two jobs (one is full time), so the money isn't an issue at all. And no, I do not think this guitar will in any way make me play better, sound better, or make me more creative. But I really love this guitar, so therefore I will buy it, end of story.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

feraledge said:


> Beg to differ. Epically bad though.
> Evidence, a fugly ass 9K Kiesel:



This is cheating, as double necked guitars are 100% of the time fugly. If they were seperate guitars with all the same specs, they'd actually look quite nice.






Not sure about the price on this, but I'm betting it's a lot.

See also:











Aaaaaaand


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Señor Voorhees;4725243 said:


> This is cheating, as double necked guitars are 100% of the time fugly. If they were seperate guitars with all the same specs, they'd actually look quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand
> 
> ]


Ahh yes the illustrious bukkake burst


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ahh yes the illustrious bukkake burst



"White dog poop from the 70s"-burst


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> "White dog poop from the 70s"-burst



Whatever happened to the white dog poop from the 70s needs to also happen to all of those guitars. They are hideous. The epitome of "just because you can doesn't mean you should."


----------



## MattThePenguin

feraledge said:


> Whatever happened to the white dog poop from the 70s needs to also happen to all of those guitars. They are hideous. The epitome of "just because you can doesn't mean you should."



Most Kiesel guitars in a nutshell^


----------



## bulb

Goddamn I wish I could unsee that white dog poop from the 70s one hahah


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ahh yes the illustrious bukkake burst


----------



## Given To Fly

bulb said:


> It is kind of interesting to watch certain people here draw their lines so concretely when I'm sure there are just as many people beyond this forum who would call those people's purchasing choices into question. It's probably just frustrating for those people to not elicit the reaction they are expecting from this kid.
> 
> This industry is built on want, not need. That's why 9/10 people on this forum suffer from GAS, myself included.



Misha, where did you get your bass traps? That has been on my mind for a long time.

One of the more interesting aspects of this "custom signature model " is that there are no "custom signature models." It is against FMIC policy. However, artist permission and money can change policy, Kudos to Misha for giving his permission. 

"This industry is built on want, not need." (Sort of like golf.) This could get philosophical, primarily due to the fact musicians need instruments to play music. A counter argument could be "Musicians WANT to play music" to which I would argue, "No, musicians NEED to play music."


----------



## narad

Given To Fly said:


> "This industry is built on want, not need." (Sort of like golf.) This could get philosophical, primarily due to the fact musicians need instruments to play music. A counter argument could be "Musicians WANT to play music" to which I would argue, "No, musicians NEED to play music."



Uhhh....I think the point here is that as tools, a musician does not need or necessarily benefit in any way by spending ludicrous money on increasingly cool instruments. That's the want. We need instruments -- we don't need 5A quilt maple tops, etched pickup covers, dragon inlays, and flame maple binding. This kid's purchase is fueled by want. All my NGDs after my j-custom are fueled by want. No philosophy necessary!


----------



## Glades

Djimbo said:


> i pulled the trigger on the trans blue HT7 Pro series today. has anyone gotten theirs yet? i am especially curious about the pickups. mine is estimated for mid June sadly...



I tried this exact model, and I liked the pickups and the way the instrument played and was set up. The fretboard was clean and the fret work was neat, with no sharp edges.
What I didn't like was the beefy neck, and the fit and finish looked a bit cheap. The Veneer looked a bit fake, and it overall felt like a cheap instrument in hand.

Maybe there is something that I've missed, but for the same price of a Mint Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX, I don't see the value in this instrument.


----------



## bulb

The RGD 2127fx is 1499, making it 600 bucks more than the Pro Series 7 haha.


----------



## Br00tal420

bulb said:


> The RGD 2127fx is 1499, making it 600 bucks more than the Pro Series 7 haha.


+1


----------



## WildmanDaGod

The Pro model is really awesome, especially at the price. Probably the best valued guitar on the market, I still haven't heard the pickups in person, but as far as build quality it's really solid and doesn't feel cheap in any way. I can't even imagine the USA models build quality...


----------



## bulb

I think if you guys genuinely give the pickups a fair shot, you will be pleasantly surprised. Definitely at the same level as a good Dimarzio or SD set.


----------



## Insomnia

WildmanDaGod said:


> The Pro model is really awesome, especially at the price. Probably the best valued guitar on the market, I still haven't heard the pickups in person, but as far as build quality it's really solid and doesn't feel cheap in any way. I can't even imagine the USA models build quality...



Let me guess, you played that one upside down too?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Insomnia said:


> Let me guess, you played that one upside down too?



Yessir lol. Didn't really play it just fiddled around with, still felt great, I was with some friends and they all played it (since they're right handed) and they all loved it. They liked it more than most of the guitars in the Platinum room at Guitar Center.


----------



## Insomnia

WildmanDaGod said:


> Yessir lol. Didn't really play it just fiddled around with, still felt great, I was with some friends and they all played it (since they're right handed) and they all loved it. They liked it more than most of the guitars in the Platinum room at Guitar Center.



I just find it hard to believe, dude. Seriously, all I've heard so far about them is a) they're 'okay' to 'meh' for the price point b) A used Ibby Prestige is a much better option and c) Fret ends and pickups are pretty crap. 

They just won't be better than the stuff in the 'Platinum Room', there are ESPs and PRS PS in there.

It seems like you're either a gigantic Periphery fanboy who'll worship anything you can slap a 'P' on or that Misha has used, or you're trolling.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Insomnia said:


> I just find it hard to believe, dude. Seriously, all I've heard so far about them is a) they're 'okay' to 'meh' for the price point b) A used Ibby Prestige is a much better option and c) Fret ends and pickups are pretty crap.
> 
> They just won't be better than the stuff in the 'Platinum Room', there are ESPs and PRS PS in there.
> 
> It seems like you're either a gigantic Periphery fanboy who'll worship anything you can slap a 'P' on or that Misha has used, or you're trolling.



I think we've already established he's a huge periphery fanboy. I played a white pro juggernaut and it was so not worth 700$. I like the contours and the neck but the pickups were trash imo and the fret ends were pretty sharp (both easily rectified though). As far as value ESP/Schecters/Ibbys in that range are a lot more bang for your buck.


----------



## Insomnia

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think we've already established he's a huge periphery fanboy. I played a white pro juggernaut and it was so not worth 700$. I like the contours and the neck but the pickups were trash imo and the fret ends were pretty sharp (both easily rectified though). As far as value ESP/Schecters/Ibbys in that range are a lot more bang for your buck.



I'm in the UK, I've got a Pro Series HT7 arriving tomorrow. If the pickups are crap and the fret ends are sharp, I'm just returning it for a refund and getting an Ibanez RGD2127Z instead for only £60 more. 

But there were no other brand-new 7-strings in the price range that came/come close to the specs of the Juggernaut IMO.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Insomnia said:


> I'm in the UK, I've got a Pro Series HT7 arriving tomorrow. If the pickups are crap and the fret ends are sharp, I'm just returning it for a refund and getting an Ibanez RGD2127Z instead for only £60 more.
> 
> But there were no other brand-new 7-strings in the price range that came/come close to the specs of the Juggernaut IMO.



Import costs make the ht7 only 60 less then the rgd? or are you comparing new to used?

That's a hard sell if its new to new.


Regarding the platinum room...if it's anything like the platinum room that I've been in ... I'm not surprised and kind of glad. The last thing we need is more kids walking in there and jizzing over les pauls.

The plat room in manhattan only had 3k duesnbergs, historic les pauls, and vintage spec fenders. gross. 

good for you kids that thought a modern specced guitar was better then all that garbage.  for the future.


----------



## A-Branger

Insomnia said:


> b) A used Ibby Prestige is a much better option



... yeah the golden rule of SSO  ....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Insomnia said:


> I'm in the UK, I've got a Pro Series HT7 arriving tomorrow. If the pickups are crap and the fret ends are sharp, I'm just returning it for a refund and getting an Ibanez RGD2127Z instead for only £60 more.
> 
> But there were no other brand-new 7-strings in the price range that came/come close to the specs of the Juggernaut IMO.



might just have been the one I played, I can't really speak as to whether it's indicative of overall build quality for them. Let us know if yours is like that too.


----------



## Insomnia

diagrammatiks said:


> Import costs make the ht7 only 60 less then the rgd? or are you comparing new to used?
> 
> That's a hard sell if its new to new.
> 
> 
> Regarding the platinum room...if it's anything like the platinum room that I've been in ... I'm not surprised and kind of glad. The last thing we need is more kids walking in there and jizzing over les pauls.
> 
> The plat room in manhattan only had 3k duesnbergs, historic les pauls, and vintage spec fenders. gross.
> 
> good for you kids that thought a modern specced guitar was better then all that garbage.  for the future.



It's £60 less than the used RGD on eBay right now


----------



## Señor Voorhees

bulb said:


> I think if you guys genuinely give the pickups a fair shot, you will be pleasantly surprised. Definitely at the same level as a good Dimarzio or SD set.



This is something that bugs me. People see something isn't name brand and instantly hate them, or let it color their judgement. I've played tons of stock pups that sound good.


----------



## narad

Insomnia said:


> I just find it hard to believe, dude. Seriously, all I've heard so far about them is a) they're 'okay' to 'meh' for the price point b) A used Ibby Prestige is a much better option and c) Fret ends and pickups are pretty crap.



If you think a CS juggernaut made to production spec is worth $8k, you may be prone to over-estimating the worth of things. And you probably have similar friends  That's my best guess!


----------



## bulb

Señor Voorhees;4725854 said:


> This is something that bugs me. People see something isn't name brand and instantly hate them, or let it color their judgement. I've played tons of stock pups that sound good.



Confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance are a huge part of how we all experience gear, so I have made an effort to keep those things in mind when I play guitars/gear these days, and I find it has helped me enjoy gear I wouldn't expect to, and not be as susceptible to honeymoon periods.


----------



## Insomnia

bulb said:


> Confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance are a huge part of how we all experience gear, so I have made an effort to keep those things in mind when I play guitars/gear these days, and I find it has helped me enjoy gear I wouldn't expect to, and not be as susceptible to honeymoon periods.



I heard the first ever non-you demo of the pups on YouTube, and even through what sounded like a camera mic, they sounded KILLER.

But I gotta ask, you said they weren't modelled on the Juggernauts? Was that intentional? Or was it that Tim didn't want a Jackson version of them? Or that the signature sound of Bareknuckles comes from scatterwinding, which can't be done on such a large scale? Just not sure.

Cheers.


----------



## Br00tal420

bulb said:


> Confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance are a huge part of how we all experience gear, so I have made an effort to keep those things in mind when I play guitars/gear these days, and I find it has helped me enjoy gear I wouldn't expect to, and not be as susceptible to honeymoon periods.


The Captain and Rob Chapman have showed us this exact thing in some of their "blindfold challenges"


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i am pretty open to pickups and gear usually too. they have to have something that seriously bothers me to make me dislike them. stock pickups just usually dont have what it takes for me. the closest i've come to liking and keeping a stock set was with the Kiesel Lithiums (if you can call those "stock") i had in a Carvin DC7X. the only real thing i didnt like about them was they didn't quite have enough sustain and they had feedback i just couldn't get rid of when i got anywhere close to the amount of gain i like. they were easily the best "stock" pups ive ever played though


----------



## WildmanDaGod

I'd say the Pro model is wayyy better than an Ibanez in the same price range, but then again I'm biased against Ibanez because they don't have a Custom Shop, so I can't really take them seriously.


----------



## Womb raider

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'd say the Pro model is wayyy better than an Ibanez in the same price range, but then again I'm biased against Ibanez because they don't have a Custom Shop, so I can't really take them seriously.



LOL... ever hear of LACS?


----------



## A-Branger

Womb raider said:


> LOL... ever hear of LACS?


----------



## Jake

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'd say the Pro model is wayyy better than an Ibanez in the same price range, but then again I'm biased against Ibanez because they don't have a Custom Shop, so I can't really take them seriously.





This just isn't even logical man. At least the Ibanez Iron Label stuff comes with name brand pickups around the same price range. The juggernaut is literally a Jackson RGA ripoff (No offense to Bulb, I love the model but yeah) but go on and continue to be biased against Ibanez


----------



## Lemons

Jake said:


> This just isn't even logical man. At least the Ibanez Iron Label stuff comes with name brand pickups around the same price range. The juggernaut is literally a Jackson RGA ripoff (No offense to Bulb, I love the model but yeah) but go on and continue to be biased against Ibanez



The reason the Juggernaut Pro model doesn't come with name brand pickups is likely because of Misha's endorsement with Bareknuckle. Since there's no way in hell a pro model is gonna sport BKP's in this price point, I think their decision to emulate the Juggernaut pickup at a lower cost is reasonable.


----------



## Jake

Lemons said:


> The reason the Juggernaut Pro model doesn't come with name brand pickups is likely because of Misha's endorsement with Bareknuckle. Since there's no way in hell a pro model is gonna sport BKP's in this price point, I think their decision to emulate the Juggernaut pickup at a lower cost is reasonable.


Oh no I completely get that. I just don't get the "I don't respect Ibanez because no custom shop" nonsense statement above. I'm fine with the Juggernaut Pro not having BKP's, the price point is great and if people wanna upgrade the pickups it's not a big deal. I haven't had the chance to try one out yet but I'd imagine it's definitely a solid guitar for the money. I have an RGA321 blue sapphire Prestige with BKP Juggernauts in it though so I basically have my own Juggernaut anyway


----------



## possumkiller

To be fair he's only 19 and doesn't know better.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Ibanez is a huge brand with tons of loyal fans, to not have a Custom Shop for customers and only offer customs to endorsed artists is a huge slap in the face to anybody who loves their guitars. I have a friend that's an amazing guitar player and he loves Ibanez to death, but he can't get his dream guitar because they don't have a Custom Shop, in my opinion that's a brand that doesn't care about it's customers or fans, and that's why I wouldn't buy one. Jackson >>> Ibanez


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> Ibanez is a huge brand with tons of loyal fans, to not have a Custom Shop for customers and only offer customs to endorsed artists is a huge slap in the face to anybody who loves their guitars. I have a friend that's an amazing guitar player and he loves Ibanez to death, but he can't get his dream guitar because they don't have a Custom Shop, in my opinion that's a brand that doesn't care about it's customers or fans, and that's why I wouldn't buy one. Jackson >>> Ibanez



WildmanDaGod, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Jake

WildmanDaGod said:


> Ibanez is a huge brand with tons of loyal fans, to not have a Custom Shop for customers and only offer customs to endorsed artists is a huge slap in the face to anybody who loves their guitars. I have a friend that's an amazing guitar player and he loves Ibanez to death, but he can't get his dream guitar because they don't have a Custom Shop, in my opinion that's a brand that doesn't care about it's customers or fans, and that's why I wouldn't buy one. Jackson >>> Ibanez









I don't even have the time nor the energy to write up a response to this statement but goodness gracious this is a doozy. 

I'm just gonna see my way out of here because there's no rational discussion to be had.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## WildmanDaGod

You guys are more than welcome to flame me and tell me why that doesn't make sense lol, go ahead and educate me I don't care. But a Custom Shop is an established and valued thing, and for a major brand like Ibanez to not have one is just lazy and inconsiderate.


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are more than welcome to flame me and tell me why that doesn't make sense lol, go ahead and educate me I don't care. But a Custom Shop is an established and valued thing, and for a major brand like Ibanez to not have one is just lazy and inconsiderate.



61/62 posts in this thread.


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> WildmanDaGod, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.



Just for the sake of perspective, he was -2 when that movie came out! 



WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are more than welcome to flame me and tell me why that doesn't make sense lol, go ahead and educate me I don't care. But a Custom Shop is an established and valued thing, and for a major brand like Ibanez to not have one is just lazy and inconsiderate.



You're 19, you should care about being educated. But thanks for this week's contribution to SSO's Brand Wars and the first person to boycott Ibanez for being lazy and inconsiderate.


----------



## Mechanos71

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are more than welcome to flame me and tell me why that doesn't make sense lol, go ahead and educate me I don't care. But a Custom Shop is an established and valued thing, and for a major brand like Ibanez to not have one is just lazy and inconsiderate.



Their point is that Ibanez does have a custom shop. Its in LA hence LACS (Los Angeles Custom Shop). What you are calling flaming is really just a reaction of disbelief to your ignorance. You literally posted on a forum dominated by Ibanez fans that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop. Your desire to buy what boils down to being an overpriced guitar included, stating as a fact that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop is the most foolish thing you have said to date. 

On the topic of your guitar, imo you are entitled to buy it. Its your money and your life. I personally wouldn't lay a finger on anything that has Misha's name on it, but everyone is entitled to their own opinions/decisions. Imo too many people have been burned by Misha endorsed products.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Mechanos71 said:


> Their point is that Ibanez does have a custom shop. Its in LA hence LACS (Los Angeles Custom Shop). What you are calling flaming is really just a reaction of disbelief to your ignorance. You literally posted on a forum dominated by Ibanez fans that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop. Your desire to buy what boils down to being an overpriced guitar included, stating as a fact that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop is the most foolish thing you have said to date.
> 
> On the topic of your guitar, imo you are entitled to buy it. Its your money and your life. I personally wouldn't lay a finger on anything that has Misha's name on it, but everyone is entitled to their own opinions/decisions. Imo too many people have been burned by Misha endorsed products.



I'll look that up then! And I don't care about what people think if they see me with someone else's signature guitar, there's lots of great players that use the Petrucci's or Rhoads lol. One of the things I like about the Juggernaut is that it's a very understated guitar, it looks beautiful and eye catching without being too flashy and over the top.


----------



## Hachetjoel

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'd say the Pro model is wayyy better than an Ibanez in the same price range, but then again I'm biased against Ibanez because they don't have a Custom Shop, so I can't really take them seriously.



.....wait... what? how does them not having a custom shop affect the quality of two non custom shop guitars? that's literally impossible.


----------



## Mechanos71

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'll look that up then! And I don't care about what people think if they see me with someone else's signature guitar, there's lots of great players that use the Petrucci's or Rhoads lol. One of the things I like about the Juggernaut is that it's a very understated guitar, it looks beautiful and eye catching without being too flashy and over the top.



The issue with LACS are they are only sold/made for Ibanez artists. The only way a regular person like you or me can get one is to buy one used. And signatures are cool, I think you are going to enjoy your Jug. It means a lot to you it will be a cool to say you have the first left handed model.

Good luck with your endeavors and as a side note, be careful what you post about Ibanez on this forum lol. Its full of die hards.


----------



## narad

Mechanos71 said:


> Their point is that Ibanez does have a custom shop. Its in LA hence LACS (Los Angeles Custom Shop). What you are calling flaming is really just a reaction of disbelief to your ignorance. You literally posted on a forum dominated by Ibanez fans that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop. Your desire to buy what boils down to being an overpriced guitar included, stating as a fact that Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop is the most foolish thing you have said to date.



Eh, I wouldn't want to make that claim because the LACS isn't open to customers, only endorsers, so it does nothing to satisfy guys who want to spec out their dream Ibanez. It's just the place endorser guitars are made, so by that definition all guitar shops would have custom shops.

My qualm is that equating Jackson accepting custom shop orders to caring about their customers is laughable. They want to charge you $8k just to make a lefty version and you say, "Wow! Jackson, you really care about me!"??? It's like some consumerism Stockholm syndrome, or like one of those guys at the strip club that thinks that he's special and the girl genuinely likes spending time with him for who he is...


----------



## Mechanos71

narad said:


> Eh, I wouldn't want to make that claim because the LACS isn't open to customers, only endorsers, so it does nothing to satisfy guys who want to spec out their dream Ibanez. It's just the place endorser guitars are made, so by that definition all guitar shops would have custom shops.
> 
> My qualm is that equating Jackson accepting custom shop orders to caring about their customers is laughable. They want to charge you $8k just to make a lefty version and you say, "Wow! Jackson, you really care about me!"??? It's like some consumerism Stockholm syndrome, or like one of those guys at the strip club that thinks that he's special and the girl genuinely likes spending time with him for who he is...



Haha, I think he is allowed to have some gratitude to the people who are making his dreams come true. I mean I agree with you they aren't doing him any favors by charging him 8k... but he isn't concerned by the sticker price. He is happy with the situation as is and that's hard to argue with. I do think at the end of the day Jackson doesn't have any particularly loyalty or love for him as a consumer, but as in your stripper analogy. Sometimes the fantasy is preferable to the reality.


----------



## Passtheapathy

This whole debacle has ruined a great topic about discussing a pretty awesome guitar series. We should probably just stop responding to this kid at this point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Just for the sake of perspective, he was -2 when that movie came out!
> .



.... i'm getting old


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Mechanos71 said:


> Haha, I think he is allowed to have some gratitude to the people who are making his dreams come true. I mean I agree with you they aren't doing him any favors by charging him 8k... but he isn't concerned by the sticker price. He is happy with the situation as is and that's hard to argue with. I do think at the end of the day Jackson doesn't have any particularly loyalty or love for him as a consumer, but as in your stripper analogy. Sometimes the fantasy is preferable to the reality.



You guys are making great points! Not gonna argue that!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

And I just looked on Jackson's website and ALL of the Juggernauts were taken off of their website except for the USA HT6...

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> Ibanez is a huge brand with tons of loyal fans, to not have a Custom Shop for customers and only offer customs to endorsed artists is a huge slap in the face to anybody who loves their guitars. I have a friend that's an amazing guitar player and he loves Ibanez to death, but he can't get his dream guitar because they don't have a Custom Shop, in my opinion that's a brand that doesn't care about it's customers or fans, and that's why I wouldn't buy one. Jackson >>> Ibanez





I respected your decisions before. But the only thing you show us here is how really inmature you really are, and I dont believe you are 19 after that statement anymore. How old are you in reality bro? 15?, its ok

seriusly what you said had no meaning whatsoever, regardless its Ibanez or not. If those are the things that you take into consideration when buying your gear "you are gonna have a bad time" in your music career and in life.


Do you realize what you are talking about its not about a "service to their fans", but a whole completely new bussiness approach???? that it would require a whole different infrastructure, manpower, PR, marketing, QC, builders, ect ect ect. And that maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Ibanez its not interested in dealing with the crap that comes with? they are jsut happy with what they have, as it works!!.


You want your "dream Ibanez", you can still get it bro. The JB100 is ready to purchase to anyone  . OH you wanted a lefty version of it?. Great here is what you need to do, find a bunch of other lefty guys who would 100% commit to this guitar (the bigger the numbers the better here) and annoy the crap out of Ibanez till they make it happen. Sorry you are a lefty, but that its the sad true of it (I know my best mate in highschool/uni bands was a lefty) BUT you guys (lefties) are reaaaaaaaaaaaaally few, so its hard for a company to release stuff for you guys when the numbers are not there to show that you guys would buy. This is due to each factory HAS to make a minimum number of guitars in order to be able to sell at the price they do, and they are not gonna build 200 guitars for that ONE guy who says "meh not sure if I really want it, i just wanted to try it"

You dont believe it could happen? and that the evil Ibanez is evil to their "fans"??? well it has been released versions of the JEm and the Statriani models in the past in limited runs due to the high demand (people asking for them) for example


Now you REALLY want to know the real way to get your DREAM IBANEZ???
get playing!!!!!!!
get a band, get some followers, get some sales, get some exposure, get fame either in real life, or youtube, instagram, anything really. As long as you can prove to them that you are worth something and you have amazing exposure to people, then you can get into their artist roster and be able to earn your dream guitar 



narad said:


> My qualm is that equating Jackson accepting custom shop orders to caring about their customers is laughable. They want to charge you $8k just to make a lefty version and you say, "Wow! Jackson, you really care about me!"??? It's like some consumerism Stockholm syndrome, or like one of those guys at the strip club that thinks that he's special and the girl genuinely likes spending time with him for who he is...




exactly!, you are hatting Ibanez (or any brand really) for not having an open custom shop because "its a slap in the face to their fans", yet you are perfectly fine for a guitar company to charge you 2x the price of a job just because you are a lefty (no real custom shop would ever do that). When in reality the only difference is to "flip" the CNC program, and flip the templates for hand routers if any. And if the job is "hand made" then even less excuse


----------



## WildmanDaGod

A-Branger said:


> I respected your decisions before. But the only thing you show us here is how really inmature you really are, and I dont believe you are 19 after that statement anymore. How old are you in reality bro? 15?, its ok
> 
> seriusly what you said had no meaning whatsoever, regardless its Ibanez or not. If those are the things that you take into consideration when buying your gear "you are gonna have a bad time" in your music career and in life.
> 
> 
> Do you realize what you are talking about its not about a "service to their fans", but a whole completely new bussiness approach???? that it would require a whole different infrastructure, manpower, PR, marketing, QC, builders, ect ect ect. And that maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Ibanez its not interested in dealing with the crap that comes with? they are jsut happy with what they have, as it works!!.
> 
> 
> You want your "dream Ibanez", you can still get it bro. The JB100 is ready to purchase to anyone  . OH you wanted a lefty version of it?. Great here is what you need to do, find a bunch of other lefty guys who would 100% commit to this guitar (the bigger the numbers the better here) and annoy the crap out of Ibanez till they make it happen. Sorry you are a lefty, but that its the sad true of it (I know my best mate in highschool/uni bands was a lefty) BUT you guys (lefties) are reaaaaaaaaaaaaally few, so its hard for a company to release stuff for you guys when the numbers are not there to show that you guys would buy. This is due to each factory HAS to make a minimum number of guitars in order to be able to sell at the price they do, and they are not gonna build 200 guitars for that ONE guy who says "meh not sure if I really want it, i just wanted to try it"
> 
> You dont believe it could happen? and that the evil Ibanez is evil to their "fans"??? well it has been released versions of the JEm and the Statriani models in the past in limited runs due to the high demand (people asking for them) for example
> 
> 
> Now you REALLY want to know the real way to get your DREAM IBANEZ???
> get playing!!!!!!!
> get a band, get some followers, get some sales, get some exposure, get fame either in real life, or youtube, instagram, anything really. As long as you can prove to them that you are worth something and you have amazing exposure to people, then you can get into their artist roster and be able to earn your dream guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!, you are hatting Ibanez (or any brand really) for not having an open custom shop because "its a slap in the face to their fans", yet you are perfectly fine for a guitar company to charge you 2x the price of a job just because you are a lefty (no real custom shop would ever do that). When in reality the only difference is to "flip" the CNC program, and flip the templates for hand routers if any. And if the job is "hand made" then even less excuse



You've made some great points! I definitely see where you're coming from, and I'm 19 for real lol. And yeah I never thought it'd be that hard to make the Jugg left handed but hey it's my dream guitar so I'm willing to pay the up charge for it, it's cool.


----------



## marcwormjim

May it be delivered into your arms from a cannon.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Passtheapathy said:


> This whole debacle has ruined a great topic about discussing a pretty awesome guitar series. We should probably just stop responding to this kid at this point.



^^ The opinions are completely asinine and hard to read. Just move on, his goal was to find out if the guitar could be made and it's happening. So hopefully that can be buried.


----------



## Insomnia

WildmanDaGod said:


> And I just looked on Jackson's website and ALL of the Juggernauts were taken off of their website except for the USA HT6...
> 
> Hmmmmmm...



No, they're not, they're all still there.

Misha said that he had a 'big announcement' coming up (or something along those lines) that would be revealed 'sooner rather than later'. Could be a new USA lineup?


----------



## Black_Sheep

I would love to see a Juggernaut with a price that would fit between the original and the newly released budget versions. 3000&#8364; (or more) for the HT7 that i would love to have is just a bit too much, and the cheaper model does not appeal to me that much at all. If they could do a model with a price range around 1500-2000&#8364; i'd be all over it. 

Unlike the kid who's paying 56k for the lefty juggernaut (and i believe it when i see it) i have plans to order an actual custom guitar (from Aristides) later this year, and wouldn't want to spend THAT money on a HT7 since they go almost in the same price range, which is kinda crazy but i get that. It's a highest quality guitar. 

So. To satisfy my GAS i'd need a cheaper but not too cheap Juggernaut. Please?


----------



## Insomnia

Black_Sheep said:


> I would love to see a Juggernaut with a price that would fit between the original and the newly released budget versions. 3000 (or more) for the HT7 that i would love to have is just a bit too much, and the cheaper model does not appeal to me that much at all. If they could do a model with a price range around 1500-2000 i'd be all over it.
> 
> Unlike the kid who's paying 56k for the lefty juggernaut (and i believe it when i see it) i have plans to order an actual custom guitar (from Aristides) later this year, and wouldn't want to spend THAT money on a HT7 since they go almost in the same price range, which is kinda crazy but i get that. It's a highest quality guitar.
> 
> So. To satisfy my GAS i'd need a cheaper but not too cheap Juggernaut. Please?



I REALLY hope it becomes a reality.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I played the 6 string pro series version unplugged and thought it felt great. The neck felt great and was shaped a little differently from what i was expecting. The hardware was pretty decent and felt comfortable, in fact the guitar overall was very comfortable and enjoyable to play. 

I definitely stirred feelings of "DO WANT". Would like to hear the pickups in action first though.


----------



## Insomnia

NGD! So happy with this, will be posting an in-depth 'first impressions' review soon, but JESUS, this guitar is nice! Definitely exceeded my expectations, MM1 pups sound pretty great too!


----------



## nistley

Insomnia said:


> NGD! So happy with this, will be posting an in-depth 'first impressions' review soon, but JESUS, this guitar is nice! Definitely exceeded my expectations, MM1 pups sound pretty great too!



Good news! If only it had SS frets  Hoping for a mid-range version.


----------



## narad

Definitely looks great for that price!


----------



## Tisca

WildmanDaGod said:


> go ahead and educate me I don't care.



You should make this your forum signature or maybe even have it tattooed. 



Insomnia said:


> NGD! So happy with this, will be posting an in-depth 'first impressions' review soon, but JESUS, this guitar is nice! Definitely exceeded my expectations, MM1 pups sound pretty great too!



If you told me that was your new Agile I wouldn't have noticed it wasn't. =)


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Insomnia said:


> No, they're not, they're all still there.
> 
> Misha said that he had a 'big announcement' coming up (or something along those lines) that would be revealed 'sooner rather than later'. Could be a new USA lineup?



They were gone for like an hour, but yeah they're back now. I really hope we get some new USA models soon, can't wait to see what new features and color ways we'll see.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Black_Sheep said:


> I would love to see a Juggernaut with a price that would fit between the original and the newly released budget versions. 3000 (or more) for the HT7 that i would love to have is just a bit too much, and the cheaper model does not appeal to me that much at all. If they could do a model with a price range around 1500-2000 i'd be all over it.
> 
> Unlike the kid who's paying 56k for the lefty juggernaut (and i believe it when i see it) i have plans to order an actual custom guitar (from Aristides) later this year, and wouldn't want to spend THAT money on a HT7 since they go almost in the same price range, which is kinda crazy but i get that. It's a highest quality guitar.
> 
> So. To satisfy my GAS i'd need a cheaper but not too cheap Juggernaut. Please?



It's already happening lol, Jackson is getting their official spec sheet made right now, and when they send that to me all I have to do is sign off on it and the building process will get started!!


----------



## StrmRidr

WildmanDaGod said:


> They were gone for like an hour, but yeah they're back now. I really hope we get some new USA models soon, can't wait to see what new features and color ways we'll see.



You will most likely not see anything new before summer NAMM, and I'd be surprised to see anything before next winter NAMM.


----------



## Insomnia

Tisca said:


> If you told me that was your new Agile I wouldn't have noticed it wasn't. =)



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Tisca

Insomnia said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



Means they look so close, especially since there's no headstock in the photos. The lack of binding contributes a lot to that also.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yeah, I guess it sort of resembles a septor or something... In the same way that pretty much any non-binded flame maple topped super strat does. This guy has a spiffy spoke wheel truss rod though, from the looks of it.

Really neat feature, most certainly not available on septors as far as I know. You should do some audio demos if you can. Words/reviews are good, but they're clouded by the honeymoon phase. Sound is always a good thing to have.  I really am curious to hear those pickups.


----------



## Gravy Train

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ahh yes the illustrious bukkake burst



Where is the like button?!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

StrmRidr said:


> You will most likely not see anything new before summer NAMM, and I'd be surprised to see anything before next winter NAMM.



True, Misha said he still needs to test all of his new ideas on prototypes. A bunch of pages back he said he was thinking of dropping the binding (which personally I'd rather it stay), but other than that and some new color ways I have no idea what we will see but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## narad

The binding makes it. Just wish we could get some really high quality tops to set it off.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Just bought GetGood Drums and all I can say is... woah!! Everything is super tight and clean, and the snare in particular has tons of smack!! The team have really outdone themselves, I'm gonna uninstall Addictive Drums right now lol.


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just bought GetGood Drums and all I can say is... woah!! Everything is super tight and clean, and the snare in particular has tons of smack!! The team have really outdone themselves, I'm gonna uninstall Addictive Drums right now lol.



My favorite Dunkin Donuts ice coffee is coconut, cream, and 6 shots of the fudge brownie swirl.


----------



## Grindspine

WildmanDaGod said:


> You guys are more than welcome to flame me and tell me why that doesn't make sense lol, go ahead and educate me I don't care. But a Custom Shop is an established and valued thing, and for a major brand like Ibanez to not have one is just lazy and inconsiderate.



https://www.instagram.com/ibanezlacs/?hl=en

Ibanez LA Custom Shop... I'll just leave their instagram page link here...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Why not maple binding?


----------



## Insomnia

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just bought GetGood Drums and all I can say is... woah!! Everything is super tight and clean, and the snare in particular has tons of smack!! The team have really outdone themselves, I'm gonna uninstall Addictive Drums right now lol.



Can we hear some recordings?


----------



## Matt08642

Grindspine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/ibanezlacs/?hl=en
> 
> Ibanez LA Custom Shop... I'll just leave their instagram page link here...



To be fair, LACS isn't open to the public in any way shape or form.


----------



## Eden

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just bought GetGood Drums and all I can say is... woah!! Everything is super tight and clean, and the snare in particular has tons of smack!! The team have really outdone themselves, I'm gonna uninstall Addictive Drums right now lol.



Does anyone have experience with GGD? I was getting ready to pull the trigger on EZ Drummer to jumpstart some of my ideas, but I wanna know what some of the alternatives are like as well


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Tisca said:


> If you told me that was your new Agile I wouldn't have noticed it wasn't. =)




Thats the main reason I didn't choose that finish lol. I had that exact finish in a Septor 727 and 625 pro. Identical to that. 

727




The 625


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Insomnia said:


> Can we hear some recordings?



Maybe soon, my friends and I are currently writing some stuff, we just gotta get everyone in the same room to finish and then we'll probably put it on SoundCloud.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Eden said:


> Does anyone have experience with GGD? I was getting ready to pull the trigger on EZ Drummer to jumpstart some of my ideas, but I wanna know what some of the alternatives are like as well



I'd definitely recommend it, it's UI is very user friendly and out of all the drum plugins I've used I'd consider it to have the least hassle and best out of the box sounds. Not really much need for tweaking but of course you can if you want. And for $80 right now it's impossible to beat.


----------



## narad

Did you place that Jackson CS lefty order yet?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> Did you place that Jackson CS lefty order yet?



Pretty much, the dealer I'm going through is waiting on Jackson to make and send the official spec sheet, once I get that I just have to sign off on it and make the first payment and the build will get started!!! Hopefully that will all happen this week, I'm really excited to get this thing rolling.


----------



## Soya

Hopefully not too excited, as you'll be waiting a LONG time.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Soya said:


> Hopefully not too excited, as you'll be waiting a LONG time.



No argument there lol, once the order is placed in gonna try not to think about it too much and just play all day and work


----------



## WildmanDaGod

And tbh if this lefty build goes well I really hope Jackson will do a run of them on a larger scale, obviously not to the extent of the normal models, but if they did a limited run of a few different options of the USA/Pro models that'd make me really happy. I honestly think they'd do pretty well and it'd be really great to see lefties get that kind of love.


----------



## GXPO

Got news back from Jackson that they've replaced the neck on my HT6 as there was an issue with the truss rod being maxed out.. Not sure if it was maxed from the factory or defective but glad they've sorted it under warranty. 

Great service from Jackson!


----------



## Steinmetzify

So I ran into GC this afternoon to grab some strings. There was a 6 string Pro on the wall, so I grabbed it and hit the Platinum room for some Friedman BE100 action. 

Out of tune, missing a string and some sharp frets, but the neck is badass. Heel is disgustingly sick, and the pickups and bridge totally usable. 

Nice job, Misha.


----------



## Glades

Is the case it comes with fitted lke the RGD? Or is it one of those generic ones where the guitar rattles around inside? I couldn't find any info.


----------



## cmtd

Glades said:


> Is the case it comes with fitted lke the RGD? Or is it one of those generic ones where the guitar rattles around inside? I couldn't find any info.



Not fitted. There is definitely some movement inside the case. It looks nice on the inside, but it's made in china. Jackson kind of cheaped out with the case.


----------



## Passtheapathy

WildmanDaGod said:


> True, Misha said he still needs to test all of his new ideas on prototypes. A bunch of pages back he said he was thinking of dropping the binding (which personally I'd rather it stay), but other than that and some new color ways I have no idea what we will see but I'm excited nonetheless.



Yeah, the only changes he's discussed were getting rid of the neck binding and changing the inlays from the piranha fins to the dots like on the Pro model. Besides those two things and new color options, I'm struggling to think of anything else that might change. I would personally rather nothing change (I love neck binding's look and the feel doesn't bother me, and the piranha fins look awesome with how pointy and aggressive the guitar is), but new color options like a green burst of some sort would be killer.


----------



## xzacx

cmtd said:


> Not fitted. There is definitely some movement inside the case. It looks nice on the inside, but it's made in china. Jackson kind of cheaped out with the case.



Yeah, the case looks like a G&G, but really sucks. So much so that they ship them from the factory with extra packing material inside to protect it.


----------



## Insomnia

steinmetzify said:


> So I ran into GC this afternoon to grab some strings. There was a 6 string Pro on the wall, so I grabbed it and hit the Platinum room for some Friedman BE100 action.
> 
> Out of tune, missing a string and some sharp frets, but the neck is badass. Heel is disgustingly sick, and the pickups and bridge totally usable.
> 
> Nice job, Misha.



How on Earth is the bridge less usable than a Hipshot?


----------



## Passtheapathy

Insomnia said:


> How on Earth is the bridge less usable than a Hipshot?



He said "usable". He likes it!


----------



## VicMassacre

GXPO said:


> Got news back from Jackson that they've replaced the neck on my HT6 as there was an issue with the truss rod being maxed out.. Not sure if it was maxed from the factory or defective but glad they've sorted it under warranty.
> 
> Great service from Jackson!



Wow, I had to wait for almost a year for replacement because they wouldn't change the neck for my original. They sent one that was pretty much B-stock that i refused compared to my original. In the end i got this beaut, but it was a long wait...


----------



## Insomnia

Passtheapathy said:


> He said "usable". He likes it!



Whoops! &#128514; Quite a few people have said they want to replace the bridge with a Hipshot, and I must've misread it and just assumed he said unusable &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## narad

VicMassacre said:


> In the end i got this beaut, but it was a long wait...



Nice one!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

VicMassacre said:


> Wow, I had to wait for almost a year for replacement because they wouldn't change the neck for my original. They sent one that was pretty much B-stock that i refused compared to my original. In the end i got this beaut, but it was a long wait...
> View attachment 53611



dang that's hot.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Passtheapathy said:


> Yeah, the only changes he's discussed were getting rid of the neck binding and changing the inlays from the piranha fins to the dots like on the Pro model. Besides those two things and new color options, I'm struggling to think of anything else that might change. I would personally rather nothing change (I love neck binding's look and the feel doesn't bother me, and the piranha fins look awesome with how pointy and aggressive the guitar is), but new color options like a green burst of some sort would be killer.



Yeah me personally I don't want any changes, just new colorways. But regardless, it'll still be a great guitar.


----------



## LordCashew

WildmanDaGod said:


> It will be $500 a month, not $700 like before, and that's without a down payment, I have $2,000 in the bank right now and I work two jobs (one is full time), so the money isn't an issue at all. And no, I do not think this guitar will in any way make me play better, sound better, or make me more creative. But I really love this guitar, so therefore I will buy it, end of story.



I figure you've probably had your fill of advice in this thread. But without casting judgment, I would like to give you one more viewpoint to consider - as someone who, at your age, lived at home, worked very hard, and spent a lot on gear. Never $6k+ on one guitar, mind you, but probably over $10k on several instruments ranging between $1200 and $2200 over the span of a few years.

I still have most of those instruments a decade later, and still use some of them. Like you, I decided to make music the "center point" of my life, and in spite of a few real-life situations I've never given up. In that light, I don't really regret any of the money I spent.

However, looking back I realize that my _time_ was a much more important and fleeting resource than I realized. If I would have spent half as much on each of my instruments, and spent the corresponding time at work on practice instead, I'd be a better player. That would probably be paying off in the form of more paying gigs at this point in my life.

These things aren't mutually exclusive, but investing in practice and lessons will pay much bigger dividends to your future musicianship than investing in gear. Does Misha do skype lessons? You might have more to gain by studying with the man himself than by playing the same guitar.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

LordIronSpatula said:


> I figure you've probably had your fill of advice in this thread. But without casting judgment, I would like to give you one more viewpoint to consider - as someone who, at your age, lived at home, worked very hard, and spent a lot on gear. Never $6k+ on one guitar, mind you, but probably over $10k on several instruments ranging between $1200 and $2200 over the span of a few years.
> 
> I still have most of those instruments a decade later, and still use some of them. Like you, I decided to make music the "center point" of my life, and in spite of a few real-life situations I've never given up. In that light, I don't really regret any of the money I spent.
> 
> However, looking back I realize that my _time_ was a much more important and fleeting resource than I realized. If I would have spent half as much on each of my instruments, and spent the corresponding time at work on practice instead, I'd be a better player. That would probably be paying off in the form of more paying gigs at this point in my life.
> 
> These things aren't mutually exclusive, but investing in practice and lessons will pay much bigger dividends to your future musicianship than investing in gear. Does Misha do skype lessons? You might have more to gain by studying with the man himself than by playing the same guitar.



Oh 100% man, the guitar won't make me better at all, I just really love the guitar is all. I still practice for hours everyday, my goal is to be the best player I can possibly be, and a guitar will certainly not make me get there. But having an amazing guitar is some good motivation to pick it up everyday and keep playing.

And I have no idea if Misha does Skype lessons, I know Mark does though, but I wouldn't mind learning from any of them lol


----------



## Insomnia

WildmanDaGod said:


> Oh 100% man, the guitar won't make me better at all, I just really love the guitar is all. I still practice for hours everyday, my goal is to be the best player I can possibly be, and a guitar will certainly not make me get there. But having an amazing guitar is some good motivation to pick it up everyday and keep playing.
> 
> And I have no idea if Misha does Skype lessons, I know Mark does though, but I wouldn't mind learning from any of them lol



DUDE, Mark does Skype lessons?? Where do we sign-up? :O


----------



## Jake

I finally bit the bullet. 




I can't wait until it gets here to try it out. I'm pretty excited to compare it to my RGA321 with juggernauts in it and my ESP Horizon.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Jake said:


> I finally bit the bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until it gets here to try it out. I'm pretty excited to compare it to my RGA321 with juggernauts in it and my ESP Horizon.



Placing my bet now that it'll destroy both of those lol


----------



## Jake

WildmanDaGod said:


> Placing my bet now that it'll destroy both of those lol


We'll see. It's clearly inspired by both of these






I'm expecting it to be about on par with my 2 JP6's which I like a smidge more than the ESP's and the Ibanezes for metal stuff. (I'll keep my PRS's out of this discussion as they're not my metal guitars )


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's about where they sit for me, firmly as nice as my EBMMs. I'm sure you'll dig it man! Congrats.


----------



## cmtd

WildmanDaGod said:


> Placing my bet now that it'll destroy both of those lol



I own a horizon SS and an HT6. The HT6 is not as refined from the factory as the horizon. Fretwork, nut, etc is nicer on the ESP. I've had to take my jackson in to have the fret ends smoothed out twice, and the nut has part of the neck finish painted onto it, which is a common occurrence with these guitars. This may prove to be a problem when it needs to be changed regarding damaging the finish on the headstock to remove the nut. 

That being said the HT6 is a great guitar, and I don't intend on getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That was actually the reason that started my repair/replacement process several pages back I posted about.

Definitely fixable and replaceable, but an inexperienced tech can easily botch it up.

My first and 2nd HT6 are fantastic right out of the factory though, I don't experience the fret end sharpness that others say they do. But I'd say it's largely to do with lack of humidity and how the ebony boards are dried.

Speaking of, I never posted actual photos of my 2nd HT6.














Even the neck is flamed, which was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## narad

^^ that makes me want one.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Jonathan20022 said:


> That was actually the reason that started my repair/replacement process several pages back I posted about.
> 
> Definitely fixable and replaceable, but an inexperienced tech can easily botch it up.
> 
> My first and 2nd HT6 are fantastic right out of the factory though, I don't experience the fret end sharpness that others say they do. But I'd say it's largely to do with lack of humidity and how the ebony boards are dried.
> 
> Speaking of, I never posted actual photos of my 2nd HT6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the neck is flamed, which was a pleasant surprise!



Ughhh good lord this makes me so impatient! I can't wait for this lefty Laguna Burst Jugg to be built!!


----------



## narad

They get built faster once you order it, usually.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> They get built faster once you order it, usually.



I sure hope so, that 15-18 month estimate they gave is killing me!


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> I sure hope so, that 15-18 month estimate they gave is killing me!



So it's ordered?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

narad said:


> So it's ordered?



Not yet, I'm still waiting on the spec sheet from Jackson, once I sign that and make the first payment then it's official.


----------



## Jake

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's about where they sit for me, firmly as nice as my EBMMs. I'm sure you'll dig it man! Congrats.



Thanks! If anyone knows about nice guitars it's definitely you 

I love the EBMM's but I've wanted to get one of these since they came out so figured it was probably time. Price was good so I jumped on it.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

One of the things I really love about the Juggernaut that I have to give props to Misha and Jackson for is not having so much artist branding on it, most signature models I see have logos and signatures from the artist all over it, the Juggernaut having an optional configuration of that is great. The Juggernaut is a very understated signature guitar, it's really unique from the rest of Jackson's line up but doesn't shove someone's name in your face.


----------



## Glades

WildmanDaGod said:


> One of the things I really love about the Juggernaut that I have to give props to Misha and Jackson for is not having so much artist branding on it, most signature models I see have logos and signatures from the artist all over it, the Juggernaut having an optional configuration of that is great. The Juggernaut is a very understated signature guitar, it's really unique from the rest of Jackson's line up but doesn't shove someone's name in your face.





I agree 100%. It's a peeve of mine. It's MY guitar, i don't want some dude's name plastered all over.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> The Juggernaut is a very understated signature guitar, it's really unique from the rest of Jackson's line up but doesn't shove someone's name in your face.



Sometimes, kid...I have to wonder...



















































Or is this like..."Thanks Jackson for finally offering a guitar with a blank trussrod cover!"?


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## xzacx

I know everyone loves to criticize the kid but he actually said "but it doesn't" not "because it doesn't." 

Funny thing though is the version with the "P" inlay is some the most obnoxious branding on any of Jackson's signature models (other than that one Rhoads with that terrible tribal looking dragon graphic).


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> I know everyone loves to criticize the kid but he actually said "but it doesn't" not "because it doesn't."
> 
> Funny thing though is the version with the "P" inlay is some the most obnoxious branding on any of Jackson's signature models (other than that one Rhoads with that terrible tribal looking dragon graphic).



Haha good catch. 
And yeah the P is obnoxiously loud branding, not for most, but was just right for some. Moving forward we are gonna keep things understated, so whoever got one with a P has a super rare config with inlays done by Ron Thorn, which is kinda sick.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> I know everyone loves to criticize the kid but he actually said "but it doesn't" not "because it doesn't."



I'm not sure it makes much sense either way, in the sense that I could say the same thing about almost every Jackson signature guitar.


----------



## Jake

I mean I didn't want the big P on mine but I wouldn't have turned one down with it if the price was right  

I like Periphery though so take that however you like. 

Regardless I'm still super stoked to get mine in my hands.


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> I'm not sure it makes much sense either way, in the sense that I could say the same thing about almost every Jackson signature guitar.



Damn dude you really hate being wrong hahah. It's all good, I get it.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Seems I always know how to get this thread riled up lol


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not hard when half of your statements are as short sighted as you are 

Hope you can read this in a few years and laugh, maybe cry. Mostly cry.


----------



## narad

bulb said:


> Damn dude you really hate being wrong hahah. It's all good, I get it.



Yes, the sentence I quoted doesn't imply that most Jackson sigs have pronounced and permanent artist branding, so it was the wrong reply. But to the broader point, c'mon, he's still claiming most signature guitars are like that. 



WildmanDaGod said:


> Seems I always know how to get this thread riled up lol



Dude, the thought of ordering a $6-8k lefty CS Juggernaut with otherwise identical specs to a production model _is_ the thread now as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## bulb

ITT: Live and let live...unless not?


----------



## MattThePenguin

So uhhh, I got to play the Pro series at guitar center! I love the way it feels, wish I had 2k to spend on the real one haha

The pickups are surprisingly awesome, I would not waste money swapping them tbh. I played it through a Friedman Runt and the good ol 6505+ and it sounded killer on both. Excellent guitar, totally worth the money imo. On par with any Iron label priced $100-$400 more, and this is coming from a huge Ibanez fanboy


----------



## Grindspine

Jake said:


> I finally bit the bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until it gets here to try it out. I'm pretty excited to compare it to my RGA321 with juggernauts in it and my ESP Horizon.



That is a pretty one!



WildmanDaGod said:


> Seems I always know how to get this thread riled up lol



The thread troll admits that he is a thread troll.

But, back on topic, the Misha sigs (both six and seven string versions) are among the better of the Jackson production guitars that I have played over the last year. I have been fairly disappointed with many of the import Jacksons over the past few years. The quality can be so inconsistent!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

bulb said:


> ITT: Live and let live...unless not?



Lolol idek know what to say anymore, at this point I just find the backlash to be some good entertainment.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Grindspine said:


> The thread troll admits that he is a thread troll.
> 
> But, back on topic, the Misha sigs (both six and seven string versions) are among the better of the Jackson production guitars that I have played over the last year. I have been fairly disappointed with many of the import Jacksons over the past few years. The quality can be so inconsistent!



Yeah that's just kinda the way it is, quality control suffers on mass manufactured items because they just kinda go through a process and get shipped off. But I've heard nothing but great things about the Juggernaut, ever review and NGD I've seen of them is all high praise and love for it.


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> Lolol idek know what to say anymore, at this point I just find the backlash to be some good entertainment.



83/84


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not hard when half of your statements are as short sighted as you are
> 
> Hope you can read this in a few years and laugh, maybe cry. Mostly cry.



Nah man I'm just having fun with it, I know the reactions I'm gonna get at this point so I may as well mess around a little lol


----------



## chipchappy

WildmanDaGod said:


> Nah man I'm just having fun with it, I know the reactions I'm gonna get at this point so I may as well mess around a little lol



Well if you've been posting just to get a reaction then you are a troll by definition. 

It's been like 4 pages of this. If Narad prodding you about the order doesn't bug you then just ignore him. Not hard. 

ANYWAY: Tried the pro version in GC. The thing is sick for sure. IDK if its worth the 700$ for me, but maybe if I find it second hand and can get it for a bit cheaper? I've thought about making it a project guitar... hmm.

Great job on the pro version bulb!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

chipchappy said:


> Well if you've been posting just to get a reaction then you are a troll by definition.
> 
> It's been like 4 pages of this. If Narad prodding you about the order doesn't bug you then just ignore him. Not hard.
> 
> ANYWAY: Tried the pro version in GC. The thing is sick for sure. IDK if its worth the 700$ for me, but maybe if I find it second hand and can get it for a bit cheaper? I've thought about making it a project guitar... hmm.
> 
> Great job on the pro version bulb!



For $700 it's an amazing guitar, you're getting a lot of great features that other budget guitars just don't have. If they made em left handed (which I hope they will in the future) I would 110% buy one.


----------



## chipchappy

WildmanDaGod said:


> For $700 it's an amazing guitar, you're getting a lot of great features that other budget guitars just don't have. If they made em left handed (which I hope they will in the future) I would 110% buy one.




Hopefully soon, man. Luckily I'm one of the lefties that saw Dimebag playing righty at the age of 10 and figured that was the way you were _supposed_ to play guitar. Thank Djod I thought that way at that age, phew. 

Also, I would totally swap those pups. They aren't bad by any means I just don't quite go for the voicing they put out. 

Honestly, I'd say it's on par with the HypeGTR I got last spring. And I got that for quite a bit more $$ than you could get this for. No doubt this thing is def worth it for the cash


----------



## WildmanDaGod

chipchappy said:


> Hopefully soon, man. Luckily I'm one of the lefties that saw Dimebag playing righty at the age of 10 and figured that was the way you were _supposed_ to play guitar. Thank Djod I thought that way at that age, phew.
> 
> Also, I would totally swap those pups. They aren't bad by any means I just don't quite go for the voicing they put out.
> 
> Honestly, I'd say it's on par with the HypeGTR I got last spring. And I got that for quite a bit more $$ than you could get this for. No doubt this thing is def worth it for the cash



You made the right decision lol, wish I would've but at this point I don't even want to bother with relearning. And yeah I would put the Bare Knuckle Juggs in there, they're just too good not to have in every guitar!! Lol


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> For $700 it's an amazing guitar, you're getting a lot of great features that other budget guitars just don't have. If they made em left handed (which I hope they will in the future) I would 110% buy one.



Such as?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

USMarine75 said:


> Such as?



Luminlay's, 16 inch radius (most budgets only have 9.5 or 12), locking tuners, Ebony fretboard (most budgets are rosewood or maple), pretty good pickups, and a really ergonomic and cool body shape.


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> Luminlay's, 16 inch radius (most budgets only have 9.5 or 12), locking tuners, Ebony fretboard (most budgets are rosewood or maple), pretty good pickups, and a really ergonomic and cool body shape.



Just a quick perusal of the $700-1000 range of a guitar store website:

Peavey Wolfgang has SS frets, compound 12-16" radius, ebony or maple fretboard, great EVH Wolfgang pickups, low-friction Bourns pots, EVH branded dive-only locking Floyd with D-tuna or Tunamatic fixed bridge, SKB case.

Ibanez has 6 or 7 string guitars with ebony or maple fretboards, Dimarzio or EMG pickups, Ibanez fixed or trem bridges, basswood or mahogany bodies, some models with coil-tap, multiscale frets available...

ESP LTD has everything from Gibson LP shapes with SD pickups, to Steph Carpenter 7 and 8 string models with EMG, to 6 and 7 string shredders like the Alex Wade, Andy James, or Householder models. All kind of fretboards and trem options too.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That directly describes the Schecter KM6....

I'm still convinced he's ....ing with us, there's being a fan and then there's being brainwashed into one way of thinking.


----------



## USMarine75

Jonathan20022 said:


> That directly describes the Schecter KM6....
> 
> I'm still convinced he's ....ing with us, there's being a fan and then there's being brainwashed into one way of thinking.



+1 

FWIW he's up to 87/88 now.


----------



## Demiurge

Not to be too flippant, but aren't a lot of custom guitars usually 'standard model plus a couple feature changes plus beaucoup bucks'? Honestly, all the tasty gear and opulent NGDs on this site have destroyed my capacity for sticker shock, but if this situation here with the custom lefty is truly out of sorts- that's why stacks of money for big discretionary purchases is called "F-you money".


----------



## WildmanDaGod

USMarine75 said:


> Just a quick perusal of the $700-1000 range of a guitar store website:
> 
> Peavey Wolfgang has SS frets, compound 12-16" radius, ebony or maple fretboard, great EVH Wolfgang pickups, low-friction Bourns pots, EVH branded dive-only locking Floyd with D-tuna or Tunamatic fixed bridge, SKB case.
> 
> Ibanez has 6 or 7 string guitars with ebony or maple fretboards, Dimarzio or EMG pickups, Ibanez fixed or trem bridges, basswood or mahogany bodies, some models with coil-tap, multiscale frets available...
> 
> ESP LTD has everything from Gibson LP shapes with SD pickups, to Steph Carpenter 7 and 8 string models with EMG, to 6 and 7 string shredders like the Alex Wade, Andy James, or Householder models. All kind of fretboards and trem options too.



I'd take the Jugg Pro over those in a heartbeat


----------



## diagrammatiks

The km6/7 mkIi is so friggin good tho. But also way more expensive at 700 I'd prolly take the jugg pro as well


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think we fully grasp that, my man


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think we fully grasp that, my man



I've heard great things about the Holcomb SE but haven't seen comparison between it and the Jugg Pro, I'm just more inclined to the Jugg body shape lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'd take the Jugg Pro over those in a heartbeat



but y tho.


----------



## A-Branger

WildmanDaGod said:


> I'm just more inclined to the Jugg body shape lol



and thats the real reason.

nothing wrong with it, nothing bad to it either. But theres your main and only reason. You just like the shape over others. Reason why you are ordering the custom shop Jackson instead of any other custom with same specs.

I personally cant gell with anything Schecter. And love the Bulb guitar shape, but I would prob take the PRS jsut because I like the PRS shape/look more at the colors curently offered. If the laguna burst was part of the pro series with neck binding, , then I wold take it over the PRS Holcomb

The blue flame 7 string looks pretty cool too, if only had binding even if its just in the neck  If I wasnt already inclined for the 7 string Im curently getting I would be over this pro series, or an Ibanez RGA IL (yes, I said it!, I like the Iron label one lol), but prob more into this jackson. Maybe with some chrome pup covers as I like that look heaps more


but like others point out, specs are good, but also found in others at similar price bracket


----------



## Grindspine

chipchappy said:


> Hopefully soon, man. Luckily I'm one of the lefties that saw Dimebag playing righty at the age of 10 and figured that was the way you were _supposed_ to play guitar. Thank Djod I thought that way at that age, phew.



I have a left-handed co-worker who plays guitar like a righty. The guitar purchase options are just so much better!

Wish the like button was still around for the "thank djod!"


----------



## diagrammatiks

The existence of a left handed guitar is the worst thing to ever happen.


----------



## SDMFVan

WildmanDaGod said:


> Yeah that's just kinda the way it is, quality control suffers on mass manufactured items because they just kinda go through a process and get shipped off. *But I've heard nothing but great things about the Juggernaut, ever review and NGD I've seen of them is all high praise and love for it.*



Ok, now I know you're just screwing with us.


----------



## Matt08642

SDMFVan said:


> Ok, now I know you're just screwing with us.



I wonder what's gonna happen if Misha switches from Jackson at some point. Might be a left handed Juggernaut up on Reverb to fund his next adventure


----------



## bulb

Matt08642 said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen if Misha switches from Jackson at some point. Might be a left handed Juggernaut up on Reverb to fund his next adventure



That would be pretty hard to imagine, they have been such a good company to me, and I absolutely love the guys I work with there. Knock on wood it all stays good haha!


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Lolol this thread man...


----------



## Soya

Lolol you man.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

diagrammatiks said:


> The existence of a left handed guitar is the worst thing to ever happen.



Wouldn't make much of a difference, would all just be playing like Hendrix lol


----------



## inaudio

bulb said:


> Knock on wood it all stays good haha!



If your relationship with Jackson can withstand WildmanDaGod and his lefty Juggernaut there's nothing that can break you apart. Based on this thread it's almost as if this Juggerlefty will bring about the end times.


----------



## USMarine75

WildmanDaGod said:


> I've heard great things about the Holcomb SE but haven't seen comparison between it and the Jugg Pro, I'm just more inclined to the Jugg body shape lol



Bwahaha... "I'd take the Jugg Pro over those in a heartbeat"... or the sig from Mark Holcomb. Jeez they're nothing alike... I wonder what the common thread is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone take note: this is how you troll. 

It's so good I'm not even going to do anything. Y'all deserve it for going for it for so long. 

Bravo.


----------



## Eden

coming back to the pro vs comparable guitars in the similar price range, I'm a huge sucker for those jackson 3x3 and 3x4 headstocks, I typicall think their standard heads are ugly af and aesthetically turn me off otherwise beautiful guitars. It's childish, I know, but I would wanna get my money worth. The only other guitars I've found are the SLATs but the pickup configuration on the MM pro makes me want it more


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone take note: this is how you troll.
> 
> It's so good I'm not even going to do anything. Y'all deserve it for going for it for so long.
> 
> Bravo.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone take note: this is how you troll.
> 
> It's so good I'm not even going to do anything. Y'all deserve it for going for it for so long.
> 
> Bravo.



It really would be incredible so I'm just chillin' out until this dude posts some proof of order.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> It really would be incredible so I'm just chillin' out until this dude posts some proof of order.



Narad. Jason. It's over. He can't hurt you anymore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just curious, but what's the wait for the jackson custom shop anymore?


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Narad. Jason. It's over. He can't hurt you anymore.



Heh, well if I'm getting some mod attention -- why not rip all the lefty talk / financial advice into its own thread?


----------



## WildmanDaGod

KnightBrolaire said:


> just curious, but what's the wait for the jackson custom shop anymore?



I was given a 15-18 month wait, but some people that I was emailing with told me up to 24 months.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Two years isn't unreasonable to expect. It is also just an estimate, so be prepared for even longer than that. Just a heads up. I've seen too many people take "estimated dates" way too seriously and start fuming as soon as the date comes and goes. lol


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Señor Voorhees;4729293 said:


> Two years isn't unreasonable to expect. It is also just an estimate, so be prepared for even longer than that. Just a heads up. I've seen too many people take "estimated dates" way too seriously and start fuming as soon as the date comes and goes. lol



For sure, it's mainly just a ballpark estimate. Could be longer, could be shorter. I've certainly seen some guitars take extra months to get done but if that keeps the quality high then I would say it's worth the wait.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Heh, well if I'm getting some mod attention -- why not rip all the lefty talk / financial advice into its own thread?



*like*


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

maybe WildmanDaGod will get lucky. perhaps secretly they have a whole section of the custom shop that only builds lefties, that mostly just sit around waiting to get an order, and you will have zero orders before you. then they will get it done in a week. then all the lefties will rise from the depths and ban everyone else and rule this site with their backwards ass weird looking custom Jacksons that took less than a month. 

all 5 of you lefties here, that is


----------



## nistley

WildmanDaGod said:


> Lolol this thread man...



laughing at people laughing at you is the best response, right on man. stay true to yourself, never change decisions no matter what anyone else thinks.

in two to three years you're going to be happiest guitarist on the planet, with a super unique guitar and slayin' it after all the practice and determination. it will be like two halfs of a djiant love triangle combining into apex djent machine, i'm looking forward to buying your albums on bandcamp!


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm still convinced this is a massive troll. I'd be happy to be proven wrong with legitimate proof. 

I have no opinion either way on the purchasing habits of another member for those who think my belief is biased. Just doubtful this will ever happen. 

I'll be thinking of this thread when I see Periphery on Thursday. They put on a great show and their signature axes look sick on stage.


----------



## Malkav

WildmanDaGod said:


> Wouldn't make much of a difference, would all just be playing like Hendrix lol



Nobody can play like Hendrix but Hendrix, you may be able to put your strings/guitar in the same orientation as him but that's where it ends, nobody on this forum would be worthy of licking the dog .... from his boots let alone claiming that they can play anything like him.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Malkav said:


> Nobody can play like Hendrix but Hendrix, you may be able to put your strings/guitar in the same orientation as him but that's where it ends, nobody on this forum would be worthy of licking the dog .... from his boots let alone claiming that they can play anything like him.



You took what I said the completely wrong way lol


----------



## WildmanDaGod

In other new, I get to see Periphery today and I'm really excited!


----------



## Matt08642

WildmanDaGod said:


> In other new, I get to see Periphery today and I'm really excited!



You should get Jake Mark and Misha to sign your Jackson CS invoice


----------



## BigBossAF

Matt08642 said:


> You should get Jake Mark and Misha to sign your Jackson CS invoice



Please do it hehehe

Anyways, anyone else with orders on the pro series who can review them? More interested in the seven string one in particular.


----------



## Insomnia

BigBossAF said:


> Please do it hehehe
> 
> Anyways, anyone else with orders on the pro series who can review them? More interested in the seven string one in particular.



I did review it  look at my NGD on here.


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Standing outside the venue right now, can't wait


----------



## narad

Awesome - do you have a twitter or something I could follow for more up-to-date information?


----------



## Jake

WildmanDaGod said:


> Standing outside the venue right now, can't wait



There's a place for all of this stuff:

Here


----------



## WildmanDaGod

Just met the guys, they can confirm that I'm not a complete troll lol. I am buying the guitar, I'm serious about that. But I've just been messing with you guys on most everything else because I get a kick out of your reactions lol. 

I'm currently waiting on the official spec sheet from Jackson, as soon as I get that I'll post proof that I'm actually getting it, like a screenshot of the email or something. But Misha can confirm that I'm serious about it, but I'm also a troll for fun haha.


----------



## narad

WildmanDaGod said:


> Just met the guys, they can confirm that I'm not a complete troll lol. I am buying the guitar, I'm serious about that. But I've just been messing with you guys on most everything else because I get a kick out of your reactions lol.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on the official spec sheet from Jackson, as soon as I get that I'll post proof that I'm actually getting it, like a screenshot of the email or something. But Misha can confirm that I'm serious about it, but I'm also a troll for fun haha.



You know it's trolling if you make up the idea of paying $8k for a lefty version of a production guitar, going into debt by asking your parents to loan you the money, knowing we'll all get riled up over how irresponsible that decision is. You know, manipulating people into expending significant amounts of effort arguing about something that was actually all a joke.

It's not trolling if _you actually do it._


----------



## WildmanDaGod

*mod edit: all right guys the troll is gone for a bit and can start his own thread when he gets back, lets get this back on topic*


----------



## feraledge

Tried out the HT6 Pro in St Louis today at GC. Was really impressed with the build and feel. The flatter radius bothered me slightly less because the slight more heft in the neck profile made me not notice it as much. 
I've been increasingly concerned about hearing that Jackson hadn't resolved this sharp fret ends issue after years of the new Pro Series. That I keep hearing about it had me less enthused, but the one I played was perfect in that regard. Nothing protruding, nothing looking like it would be come an issue. Fret work was solid on this one at least. 
In terms of the PUPs, not really my thing. SD makes my favorite pickups so Misha's "as good as SDs" comment never rubbed me right. In my eyes, it would only make sense to give an SD model to compare them too. They didn't sound horrible, they just weren't what I would really be looking for (probably would go Nazgul or Black Winter personally). I have no idea what the BKP Juggernauts sound like in person, so could be in the same ballpark, they certainly had that djenty low end sound. 
From the talk here I was thinking the neck profile would be more of an SL1 D shape and thickness, which it isn't. Far more of a rounded profile and slightly thicker than the DK2 Pro Speed Neck, but no more thicker than Charvel. Messed around with it for about 15 minutes with no tuning issues after some vigorous pinch tests. 
All in all, I would certainly consider it solid for the price, just make sure the fretwork checks out.


----------



## Passtheapathy

WildmanDaGod said:


> *mod edit: all right guys the troll is gone for a bit and can start his own thread when he gets back, lets get this back on topic*


 
Great work; glad to see you guys taking action. 

I'm looking forward to finding a pro series in a GC near me and trying it out. Very curious about the pickups in particular. People have differing opinions on them, but they seem too be decent!


----------



## sawtoothscream

My GC is Awful so I will never see this guitar or marks . Minus Gibson and fender it's sub $600 guitars here.


----------



## Soya

Same here, even $600 is being generous here. Other than Gibson and Fender, only Ibanez rg's and a few bottom end Schecters. Amp selection is even worse, so I'll never get to hear an Invective in person either.


----------



## Glades

Passtheapathy said:


> Great work; glad to see you guys taking action.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finding a pro series in a GC near me and trying it out. Very curious about the pickups in particular. People have differing opinions on them, but they seem too be decent!



They had an HT-7 in Ocean Burst and an HT-6 in Gunmetal at the Guitar Center in Hallandale a couple of weeks ago. I haven't been since, but I'm sure they still got em.


----------



## Matt08642

Soya said:


> Same here, even $600 is being generous here. Other than Gibson and Fender, only Ibanez rg's and a few bottom end Schecters. Amp selection is even worse, so I'll never get to hear an Invective in person either.



Lmao, guitar stores are so weird. You can go in and play a $3500 guitar, and it'll have rusty strings, mile high action, and a broken volume knob.


----------



## marcwormjim

In all fairness, many brands actually ship guitars with those problems, and the store just doesn't care.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Matt08642 said:


> Lmao, guitar stores are so weird. You can go in and play a $3500 guitar, and it'll have rusty strings, mile high action, and a broken volume knob.



On the point of strings, chalk it up to the weak customers who don't have enough respect to wash their hands before playing guitars. 

Short of restringing every single instrument nearly ever week or two in the store or using Elixirs on everything. They really can't stop players and enforce basic hygiene before coming into contact with a stringed instrument. And if you count the number of strings and guitars needing that kind of work on a daily or bi-monthly basis. Well, it's not exactly a smart use of a business' money when you have to spend hundreds on strings per store, per week.

That's why I don't count the rusty strings against them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jonathan20022 said:


> On the point of strings, chalk it up to the weak customers who don't have enough respect to wash their hands before playing guitars.
> 
> Short of restringing every single instrument nearly ever week or two in the store or using Elixirs on everything. They really can't stop players and enforce basic hygiene before coming into contact with a stringed instrument. And if you count the number of strings and guitars needing that kind of work on a daily or bi-monthly basis. Well, it's not exactly a smart use of a business' money when you have to spend hundreds on strings per store, per week.
> 
> That's why I don't count the rusty strings against them.




good point

reminds me of a guitar shop where I used to live. they had signs hanging throughout their stores that read:

"a try-out on a guitar is 5 minutes, anything longer is a session. no sessions please"


----------



## Jake

I'm here to bring this thread back on topic. Got my Juggernaut HT6 today! 





I'm loving it so far. I need to set it up for drop C, it's in B right now but I'm loving it. The neck profile is way comfier than I expected and it's just top quality all around. I'm glad because I wanted to pick one of these up when they first came out but couldn't, so I'm glad I got to now. Good work with this thing Misha!


----------



## Passtheapathy

Jake said:


> I'm here to bring this thread back on topic. Got my Juggernaut HT6 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it so far. I need to set it up for drop C, it's in B right now but I'm loving it. The neck profile is way comfier than I expected and it's just top quality all around. I'm glad because I wanted to pick one of these up when they first came out but couldn't, so I'm glad I got to now. Good work with this thing Misha!



Awesome! Your top looks great! Reminds me a lot of mine. HNGD!


----------



## gunch

Are these thinner than an RGA?


----------



## Jake

silverabyss said:


> Are these thinner than an RGA?



Yes. I'll see if I can do a comparison shot of the body thicknesses then.


----------



## Humbuck

Jake said:


> Yes. I'll see if I can do a comparison shot of the body thicknesses then.



...and what does it weigh??


----------



## Cheap

played a jugg pro at guitar center yesterday and wasn't too blown away. with that said, the neck joint is to die for--seriously one of my favorite bolt on joins instantly. 

it seemed pretty on par for an import jackson. not sure if i'd be happy to pay $799 for one though. 

there are a few holcomb se's on order for this location, but it seems those are hard to come by. if i were to guess, i'd say these aren't flying off the shelves like the se's are


----------



## Jake

Well damn...just got this. I need to sell like 3 guitars but damn.


----------



## Glades

Jake said:


> Well damn...just got this. I need to sell like 3 guitars but damn.



Congrats bro. Love the quilt!


----------



## Jake

Glades said:


> Congrats bro. Love the quilt!



30% off on Reverb got me good 

Paid less for this one than my non-bulb version


----------



## MattThePenguin

Jake said:


> 30% off on Reverb got me good
> 
> Paid less for this one than my non-bulb version



Jesus lol this is why I need to save a bit more so I can jump on opportunities like that


----------



## Jake

MattThePenguin said:


> Jesus lol this is why I need to save a bit more so I can jump on opportunities like that



I was skeptical until I saw the final price with the free shipping. 

Said fvck it. I'll cut my losses and move my ESP's 

This is an ample replacement for my Horizon.


----------



## Soya

Maybe it's just the background, but I'm actually digging the P inlay on that one.


----------



## Jake

Soya said:


> Maybe it's just the background, but I'm actually digging the P inlay on that one.



I said I didn't want the big P inlay on my guitar but it could definitely be worse. I'm just glad I like Periphery. I don't play music that's similar to them but still a band I enjoy


----------



## MattThePenguin

Jake said:


> I said I didn't want the big P inlay on my guitar but it could definitely be worse. I'm just glad I like Periphery. I don't play music that's similar to them but still a band I enjoy



At least your favorite PRS doesn't have a giant decal on the body haha


----------



## bulb

Jake said:


> Well damn...just got this. I need to sell like 3 guitars but damn.



Daaaamn...wanna trade?


----------



## Jake

bulb said:


> Daaaamn...wanna trade?


Hahaha just ask Jackson nicely for a nicer one than this.

Upon further research the picture above is the stock photo from Jackson's website, however the one I bought was a NAMM display piece last year, so it could possibly be the same one but idk, the actual seller pics are really really washed out and saturated so I can't tell just how figured the quilt is. It's definitely nice as hell but not sure if it's the one from above now. 

Still very stoked regardless. Even more stoked to have 2 of these now somehow


----------



## illimmigrant

Jake said:


> Hahaha just ask Jackson nicely for a nicer one than this.
> 
> Upon further research the picture above is the stock photo from Jackson's website, however the one I bought was a NAMM display piece last year, so it could possibly be the same one but idk, the actual seller pics are really really washed out and saturated so I can't tell just how figured the quilt is. It's definitely nice as hell but not sure if it's the one from above now.
> 
> Still very stoked regardless. Even more stoked to have 2 of these now somehow



That stock one looks sick. I bought mine off Reverb also, from a place called Eddie's Guitars in St. Louis. When I saw the pics I contacted the seller to make sure the guitar that was pictured was the one they were actually selling. The second I got a "yes", I ordered it.
Congrats on this one. I hope the one you get looks just as good.


----------



## Jake

As requested earlier: An awful comparison photo of the body thickness (RGA321f on the left, Juggernaut on the right) 






The Juggernaut is thinner at the bottom but the RGA has a bit of a sleeker side cut if that makes any sense. They're very very similar.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Jake said:


> As requested earlier: An awful comparison photo of the body thickness (RGA321f on the left, Juggernaut on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Juggernaut is thinner at the bottom but the RGA has a bit of a sleeker side cut if that makes any sense. They're very very similar.



Oh man the neck on that white guitar looks crispy


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah roasted maple = best maple


----------



## Jake

Got the new one in today. It rules.


----------



## Omrat

Jake said:


> Got the new one in today. It rules.



Beautiful !!!!


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, really beautiful guitars!


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Did anyone else notice the Floyd Rose on the Black Jackson 7 string Juggernaut Misha was playing in his Instagram story yesterday? A floyd'd version would be awesome IMO!


----------



## cardinal

HeadofaHessian said:


> Did anyone else notice the Floyd Rose on the Black Jackson 7 string Juggernaut Misha was playing in his Instagram story yesterday? A floyd'd version would be awesome IMO!



I would love to see that in production.


----------



## marcwormjim

I can't wait for _that _*pulls out seven thousand singles*


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Does anyone know of a hardcase by Jackson (or any hardcase for that matter) that fits these bodies more Securley than the stock case they come with?


----------



## Demartan

HeadofaHessian said:


> Does anyone know of a hardcase by Jackson (or any hardcase for that matter) that fits these bodies more Securley than the stock case they come with?



I use a Gator XL case for my HT7 (Pro) which is a perfect fit. Super secure, neck rests perfectly, doesn't wiggle.

The Pro versions don't come with a case so can't compare my 'perfect' snug fit with the 'stock' Bulb case though.


----------



## possumkiller

So did the first ever Jackson misha lefty model ever get started??


----------



## jjcor

possumkiller said:


> So did the first ever Jackson misha lefty model ever get started??



It did! And then it was sold to xtreme lefty guitars, where I bought it!


----------



## marcwormjim

bwahahaha


----------



## diagrammatiks

This entire story is bizarre. I'm assuming we got epically trolled. I want to see some pictures of that lefty tho.


----------



## cmtd

possumkiller said:


> So did the first ever Jackson misha lefty model ever get started??


I actually met the guy who started that whole thing up at a Periphery show a while back. He told me he paid and it is being built. Who knows, but that is what he told me.


----------



## jjcor

I know the guy mentioned it was a 7 but Jackson said this is the only one they've ever made. So maybe they switched it to a 6 with this finish. Either way great score for me! AND also it wasn't 7 or 8k like he said it was going to be.


----------



## narad

Nice -- xtreme lefty guitars does great specs at pretty good prices. It's the kind of shop that makes me doubt the need for all that stupid high Jackson CS lefty talk from that other thread.


----------



## diagrammatiks

that kid got banned so i guess we'll never know.
i bet extreme lefty orders a few 1 one offs every once in a while too right.


----------



## xzacx

Xtreme lefty has had a KV I've thought about buying about 20 times and stringing righty, but the controls would just be too in the way. I've even thought about ripping them out and/or relocating, but at that point I might as well just order something similar in a righty. I really dig the stuff they do though.


----------



## cardinal

I believe the lead time for a custom Jackson is around 2 years. I don't think that lefty thread was that old? So if he did actually submit the order, he'd still got a while.


----------



## cmtd

Saw this pop up on misha's instagram today. I know there was some talk a while back about a roasted maple neck version of the HT6/HT7. Possibly a prototype? I think the flame maple top and flamed maple neck combo look great on the sig.


----------



## jephjacques

God damn it I don't WANT to buy that but I'll HAVE to


----------



## narad

cmtd said:


> Saw this pop up on misha's instagram today. I know there was some talk a while back about a roasted maple neck version of the HT6/HT7. Possibly a prototype? I think the flame maple top and flamed maple neck combo look great on the sig.



Well they need to release a Jackson Ragnarok now obviously


----------



## A-Branger

noooooiiiiceee it looks promising.

Im starting to wonder that Bulb would be like Petrucci with his sigs, every year releasing different colors aand flavours. Love that!, as much as you can love one finish to death, it gets kinda borring having all your guitars looking the same when there is a full rainbow of colors and finishes out there


----------



## Jonathan20022

Hopefully that comes in a gloss, I can't stand matte finishes. Looks pretty cool otherwise!


----------



## InCasinoOut

I love that the kid is absolutely not the first or only lefty Juggernaut owner now haha


----------



## narad

InCasinoOut said:


> I love that the kid is absolutely not the first or only lefty Juggernaut owner now haha



I think he was even talking about the orange finish at some point!


----------



## cmtd

Here is a better shot of that new colorway.



bulb said:


> If I were to do something like that I would want it to be a cooked maple neck, ideally flamed maple.





bulb said:


> I think the dots look so sick, I wanna put those on the USA as well.





bulb said:


> I actually like the feel of no binding so much on that Pro Series neck that I think I'm gonna lose the neck binding on the next revision of the USA model.



All signs point to this being the next revision of the USA model perhaps?


----------



## Humbuck

New one looks great!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

cmtd said:


> Here is a better shot of that new colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All signs point to this being the next revision of the USA model perhaps?



Gorgeous.
Reminds me of a JP15


----------



## narad

The more I come back here the more I like it. The problem is that there's been some serious difficulty in getting Misha-grade tops on production-level guitars. If they can put out flame tops like that, I imagine it'll do pretty well!


----------



## feraledge

That roasted maple got me sprung


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> The more I come back here the more I like it. The problem is that there's been some serious difficulty in getting Misha-grade tops on production-level guitars. If they can put out flame tops like that, I imagine it'll do pretty well!



I think its easier to get more consistent flame tops than quilts.

either wy, pretty cool guitar, love that he releases new colors/models, rather than stick to just one.

I miss the shark tooths, and too "brown" for me. But awesome looking guitar. Love the kept the chrome covers for it. I love them way mroe than the black ones. All his sigs looked better with the chrome covers


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm usually a quilt fan but flame maple works much better on these guitars IMO.


----------



## jephjacques

A fixed-bridge JP15, aka the guitar I've always wanted but EBMM doesn't make


----------



## scrub

Block the trem



jephjacques said:


> A fixed-bridge JP15, aka the guitar I've always wanted but EBMM doesn't make


----------



## HighGain510

Absolutely love the baked flamed maple! I would be excited to see this version come out, but with a Floyd...


----------



## GXPO

Oh man, I love that. I got my HT6 pre-Brexit when they were very reasonably priced new. Not sure I'd quite be able to afford the 3K I'd likely have to shell out for this version. 

If it came with a hipshot trem as had been mentioned a couple of time previously I'd probably powerless to resist.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

HighGain510 said:


> Absolutely love the baked flamed maple! I would be excited to see this version come out, but with a Floyd...


Im really hoping for some sort of a floyd'd misha sig!


----------



## Spicypickles

If the top were stained a different color, I would be very into it. Maple is the breast.


----------



## jjcor

Got this beauty in today! Have some Ragnoraks that I may through in there. So far Im loving the juggernauts though. Heres the NGD thread with more pics.
http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-juggernaut-ht6-hot-wing-edition.326217/


----------



## HighGain510

jjcor said:


> Got this beauty in today! Have some Ragnoraks that I may through in there. So far Im loving the juggernauts though. Heres the NGD thread with more pics.
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-juggernaut-ht6-hot-wing-edition.326217/



The matte orange ones are so sick! Congrats man!


----------



## DjentleVibes

HeadofaHessian said:


> Im really hoping for some sort of a floyd'd misha sig!



He's actually playing a matte black 7 string with a floyd on tour right now! I'm having trouble finding pics of it but you can see it in live videos.


----------



## jephjacques

It's really funny watching bands swing from floyd roses to hipshots back to floyd roses


----------



## cardinal

I looooove Floyd Rose. A dive-only Floyd Rose IME stays in tune better than any other bridge set up I've ever used.


----------



## A-Branger

jephjacques said:


> It's really funny watching bands swing from floyd roses to hipshots back to floyd roses



yeah but in this case is due to couple of songs they need the floyd. Thier new track Motormouth its alla about the floyd, its not a song they can get away with just a digital wammy dive bomb. Reason why Mark got an Aristides with a floyd.


----------



## bulb

Yeah I kinda hate floyds but we need it for motormouth, hipshot hardtail bridges are better and sound better


----------



## USMarine75

jjcor said:


> Got this beauty in today! Have some Ragnoraks that I may through in there. So far Im loving the juggernauts though. Heres the NGD thread with more pics.
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-juggernaut-ht6-hot-wing-edition.326217/



Is this the $8k lefty?


----------



## Insomnia

USMarine75 said:


> Is this the $8k lefty?


Nope


----------



## Taylord

bulb said:


> Yeah I kinda hate floyds but we need it for motormouth, hipshot hardtail bridges are better and sound better


What guitar did you guys track that on?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Taylord said:


> What guitar did you guys track that on?



Jbm seems likely...


----------



## Odin Axe

Just bought myself this 2016 matte black juggernaut for my birthday. Picked it up on ebay for less than 50% of the original price. Felt risky given the price, but I couldn't be happier with it so far. Saw Periphery in SF a couple days after so it was a pretty great week.


----------



## marcwormjim

Do you notice the secretary ass at all while playing?


----------



## Selkoid

Odin Axe said:


> Just bought myself this 2016 matte black juggernaut for my birthday. Picked it up on ebay for less than 50% of the original price. Felt risky given the price, but I couldn't be happier with it so far. Saw Periphery in SF a couple days after so it was a pretty great week.
> View attachment 57457



Wow that looks gorgeous! There is a similar one on reverb with the periphery inlay that i was considering buying, but I kind of like it without. Are these as playable as they look? The specs look fantastic but part of me feels like they are just a pimped out super strat, kind of expensive for what they are. If i could find an amber tiger one for a reasonable price i would own one of these things.


----------



## Odin Axe

Selkoid said:


> Are these as playable as they look? The specs look fantastic but part of me feels like they are just a pimped out super strat, kind of expensive for what they are.



You are right about the playability and also the expensiveness. There are a decent number of used ones out there now and they are well worth the $1400-1700. Once set up with proper action and strings, it feels effortless. If you play in low tunings then you will love it. I've heard good things about the pro version. If you could find a lightly used pro for $500-600 then it would be a total steal. My friend has the tiger eye ht7 and I get jealous.


----------



## Odin Axe

marcwormjim said:


> Do you notice the secretary ass at all while playing?



I need to invest in a better chair. Unforeseen expense.


----------



## Vyn

I've got the trans-blu HT7 Pro and it's a fantastic guitar, well finished. The stock pickups are actually half decent. Excuse the finger prints, it's been getting a workout!


----------



## A-Branger

evertune is doing a pre-instaled version of them


----------



## Vyn

That's wicked! Be interesting to see how much that would be to get into Australia after GST and shipping, shipping from the states has been a nightmare lately (it was cheaper to get mine in-store for a change!)


----------



## destroy all you love

Vyn said:


> I've got the trans-blu HT7 Pro and it's a fantastic guitar, well finished. The stock pickups are actually half decent. Excuse the finger prints, it's been getting a workout!
> View attachment 57480


I really wanted one of these and I like the 5 way switch as opposed to push pull dpdt. More guitars need to be 5 way instead of push pull for coil splitting.

Who has time to pull up the pot while holding a pick?


----------



## Matt08642

destroy all you love said:


> I really wanted one of these and I like the 5 way switch as opposed to push pull dpdt. More guitars need to be 5 way instead of push pull for coil splitting.
> 
> Who has time to pull up the pot while holding a pick?



To be fair, having both would be even better if you can work the wiring out.


----------



## A-Branger

I rather a 3 way switch. Feels better for me and quicker than a 5 way blade


----------



## lewis

Odin Axe said:


> Just bought myself this 2016 matte black juggernaut for my birthday. Picked it up on ebay for less than 50% of the original price. Felt risky given the price, but I couldn't be happier with it so far. Saw Periphery in SF a couple days after so it was a pretty great week.
> View attachment 57457



CONGRATS!.
Thats the best looking model imo.
His juggernaut set but in brushed chrome Tyger covers would be what I would do in that axe.

Either way Damn its so hot!.


----------



## Soya

destroy all you love said:


> I really wanted one of these and I like the 5 way switch as opposed to push pull dpdt. More guitars need to be 5 way instead of push pull for coil splitting.
> 
> Who has time to pull up the pot while holding a pick?


Push / push pots are the way to go, put them in all my guitars.


----------



## teqnick

Vyn said:


> I've got the trans-blu HT7 Pro and it's a fantastic guitar, well finished. The stock pickups are actually half decent. Excuse the finger prints, it's been getting a workout!
> View attachment 57480


That one actually looks great. How's the neck profile? I was only able to play a US HT6, which was underwhelming. This 7 looks like an awesome beater though


----------



## Vyn

It's pretty good. Not quite ultra Ibby levels of thin but it's not far off it. It's quite narrow as well, really comfortable. I really need to get around to playing a KM MKii7 to compare, that seems to be the other guitar in this price/spec bracket. Loving the truss-rod adjuster location, easiest guitar to set up on the plant.


----------



## Werecow

What gauge strings and tuning does the HT6 come with? Photos i see it looks like the low E is really thick, yet the Jackson website support says all their 6-strings come with 9-42.

Some stores say it comes with 9-42 and some say 11-56


----------



## Jake

Werecow said:


> What gauge strings and tuning does the HT6 come with? Photos i see it looks like the low E is really thick, yet the Jackson website support says all their 6-strings come with 9-42.
> 
> Some stores say it comes with 9-42 and some say 11-56


I believe it was 11-56 and drop C on both of mine. Just like the Holcomb and JBM100. I use 10-52 now on my laguna burst but the initial string tension was fine too.


----------



## FitRocker33

The ht6 comes with 11-56 and the ht7 is 11-64. That came right off the Jackson website.

It should also be noted the 6er is 25.5 scale while the 7 is over 26.

When I tried the ht7 in my local shop I found the tension a little tight for my taste.


----------



## Werecow

Thanks. I was about to order one but i'm pausing to think now.

Do you think it'd need a new nut and/or trussrod adjustment if i put 10-46 on for standard or half-step down tuning?


----------



## Jonathan20022

FitRocker33 said:


> The ht6 comes with 11-56 and the ht7 is 11-64. That came right off the Jackson website.
> 
> It should also be noted the 6er is 25.5 scale while the 7 is over 26.
> 
> When I tried the ht7 in my local shop I found the tension a little tight for my taste.



That never made sense to me, higher tuning + larger scale. You'd imagine on the 7's it'd be 10-64 to make the two guitars feel around the same on the higher strings. I had to switch my strings on my 7 when I got it since I play in standard.


----------



## Vyn

FitRocker33 said:


> The ht6 comes with 11-56 and the ht7 is 11-64. That came right off the Jackson website.
> 
> It should also be noted the 6er is 25.5 scale while the 7 is over 26.
> 
> When I tried the ht7 in my local shop I found the tension a little tight for my taste.



Interestingly I think that only applies to the USA models as the Pro models have 9-42 (with the HT7 having a 52 for the B).


----------



## Vyn

EDIT: Accidental double post


----------



## FitRocker33

A 52 for the low B in drop A would be flapping around like crazy. I tried a 59 and found it too loose. Then again my 7 is a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Masoo2

52 is a bit loose but 54-56 is more than doable. Angel Vivaldi uses a 54 or 52 and I'm fairly certain some other prominent 7 string player also uses a 52 or 54 but the name has slipped my mind.

56-60 is my ideal range for B-A, with Ab being 58-62. 11-64 for Drop Ab and a 26.5 inch scale isn't too outrageous (way more than what I'd use but still), but compared to the 11-56 Drop C of the 25.5 6 string it is a bit off tension-wise.


----------



## jephjacques

I normally like 54s for everything down to Ab although I widened the nut slot and put a 74 in for shits and giggles and it is HILARIOUSLY tight and mean sounding.


----------



## Werecow

I just got my HT6. It's a great guitar.

One thing though... it didn't come with a tool to adjust the trussrod or a tool to adjust the hipshot bridge saddle height. Is it supposed to be like that? Or should i be getting on to the store. My other guitars that aren't budget guitars have come with them.


----------



## chipchappy

Werecow said:


> I just got my HT6. It's a great guitar.
> 
> One thing though... it didn't come with a tool to adjust the trussrod or a tool to adjust the hipshot bridge saddle height. Is it supposed to be like that? Or should i be getting on to the store. My other guitars that aren't budget guitars have come with them.



Did you buy it new? It should come with the necessary tools... my SL2h came with all the hex keys and everything...


----------



## Albake21

So I just noticed something. I can't seem to find the normal USA HT6/7 being sold at any retailer (at least in the US). Only the orange and quilted maple ones are being sold.


----------



## Werecow

chipchappy said:


> Did you buy it new? It should come with the necessary tools... my SL2h came with all the hex keys and everything...



Yes i did. I'll have to get in touch with the store.


----------



## jephjacques

Albake21 said:


> So I just noticed something. I can't seem to find the normal USA HT6/7 being sold at any retailer (at least in the US). Only the orange and quilted maple ones are being sold.



I think CMCguitars still has a few solid-color USAs in stock. I'm conspiracy-theorizing here but I'm guessing Jackson is focusing production on whatever new finishes/wood combos they're putting out in 2018. More likely those just sell less than the fancy quilt version so retailers aren't ordering them to stock.


----------



## Albake21

jephjacques said:


> I think CMCguitars still has a few solid-color USAs in stock. I'm conspiracy-theorizing here but I'm guessing Jackson is focusing production on whatever new finishes/wood combos they're putting out in 2018. More likely those just sell less than the fancy quilt version so retailers aren't ordering them to stock.


This is what I'm hoping for. Maybe some new finishes for 2018. Not that there isn't anything wrong with the current ones, I just love me different finishes


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> This is what I'm hoping for. Maybe some new finishes for 2018. Not that there isn't anything wrong with the current ones, I just love me different finishes



I'm gassing hard at the thought of that matt-orange being released in the pro series line


----------



## Passtheapathy

Vyn said:


> I'm gassing hard at the thought of that matt-orange being released in the pro series line



I don't think this will happen. Misha was pretty firm on the decision to keep colors separate between the USA and Pro lines.


----------



## bulb

Passtheapathy said:


> I don't think this will happen. Misha was pretty firm on the decision to keep colors separate between the USA and Pro lines.



Yeah at least for now we want to keep the guitars looking different.


----------



## bulb

for fun


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> for fun


You just gotta be the teaser, don't you?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Is it Satin Nitro, or Poly?


----------



## cip 123

bulb said:


> for fun




Honestly never been much of a fan of these Bulb Jacksons. But Damn dude you nailed it this time (for me). So classy!


----------



## Passtheapathy

bulb said:


> for fun



Love this model so much. More to come at Namm?

Edit: just saw the post in the other topic. Can't wait!


----------



## GXPO

Looks like guitarguitar are blowing out the HT7, I guess in preparation for newer models. 

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...ckson-misha-mansoor-bulb-ht-7-amber-tiger-eye

For anyone interested.. They have a blue frost for 1.8k as well!


----------



## feraledge

bulb said:


> for fun


Considering how much a gloss finish can really bring out figured tops, I was slightly hesitant, but goddamn. Way to go Misha, that's fucking KILLER.


----------



## vertibration

Im sure we would all love to see a pro series HT8 in Olive Green, Lavender, Seafoam Green or Pink

Also, maybe consider a mid level tier, priced at around $1400. Neck binding, Shark fin inlays, and Ragnaroks.

Ibanez did a damn good job with the RGAIX7U, no reason Jackson cant do the same


----------



## Shoeless_jose

vertibration said:


> Im sure we would all love to see a pro series HT8 in Olive Green, Lavender, Seafoam Green or Pink
> 
> Also, maybe consider a mid level tier, priced at around $1400. Neck binding, Shark fin inlays, and Ragnaroks.
> 
> Ibanez did a damn good job with the RGAIX7U, no reason Jackson cant do the same



Why would they do that... the pro series is a mid tier, if someone wants sig pickups badly enough, they will buy them and swap them out, so that's additional income.

Maybe they should just give you a guitar for 1000 dollars and you pick all the features and pick ups you want.


----------



## Mathemagician

Dineley said:


> Why would they do that... the pro series is a mid tier, if someone wants sig pickups badly enough, they will buy them and swap them out, so that's additional income.
> 
> Maybe they should just give you a guitar for 1000 dollars and you pick all the features and pick ups you want.



Put a little more nicely, a $1,400 price point (which I totally would like but doesn’t make sense) would eat into the USA series. 

Quite a few people would decide they’re “good enough” and plop down for one of those instead of the USA models. 

Similar to how in the 90’s the Japanese “Professional” series were fantastic instruments with just mediocre OEM pickups. I have one. It was some of the best value/performance out there (at the time) - ebony fretboards and Schaller/Gotoh Floyd roses etc.


----------



## vertibration

oh man


----------



## bulb

Mathemagician said:


> Put a little more nicely, a $1,400 price point (which I totally would like but doesn’t make sense) would eat into the USA series.
> 
> Quite a few people would decide they’re “good enough” and plop down for one of those instead of the USA models.
> 
> Similar to how in the 90’s the Japanese “Professional” series were fantastic instruments with just mediocre OEM pickups. I have one. It was some of the best value/performance out there (at the time) - ebony fretboards and Schaller/Gotoh Floyd roses etc.





Dineley said:


> Why would they do that... the pro series is a mid tier, if someone wants sig pickups badly enough, they will buy them and swap them out, so that's additional income.
> 
> Maybe they should just give you a guitar for 1000 dollars and you pick all the features and pick ups you want.



Hey, you guys are pretty astute!


----------



## vertibration

bulb said:


> Hey, you guys are pretty astute!



Ok forget all the additional stuff, do you think an HT8 pro series is on the Horizon? no pun intended


----------



## Mathemagician

bulb said:


> Hey, you guys are pretty astute!



I can’t tell if I just got called captain obvious or not....

Lol.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Mathemagician said:


> I can’t tell if I just got called captain obvious or not....
> 
> Lol.



I think he was just compliment the fact that for once people didn't come after him with torches and pitch forks for making an import model with exactly the same features and specs as the USA model and understand the economic forces at play when setting the price point and feature list.


----------



## vertibration

Im not knocking anything, I loved the HT6 and 7 pro series, I was just curious if an 8 string model was coming, and made a suggestion to have additional features. If those features dont make sense, then they dont make sense.


----------



## Albake21

I just want a HT7 pro in a satin finish... I don't care if it has a top or just a solid color, I personally think the gloss makes it look cheap and personally I never play on any guitars with gloss finishes.


----------



## Matt08642

vertibration said:


> Im sure we would all love to see a pro series HT8 in Olive Green, Lavender, Seafoam Green or Pink
> 
> Also, maybe consider a mid level tier, priced at around $1400. Neck binding, Shark fin inlays, and Ragnaroks.
> 
> Ibanez did a damn good job with the RGAIX7U, no reason Jackson cant do the same



How about instead of constantly hoping _someone else's guitar_ fits your needs, you go customize something? Get an HT7 and put new pickups in it. Get it painted. Whatever. Get an RGA121 and make it your own, get a 7 string soloist and modify it to suit your needs. Stop hoping that a faceless company will release some random configuration of parts that suits you.

I feel like if you look used in your area, wherever that is, maybe even go to reverb or ebay, you could find some kind of MIJ Ibanez for like $500, then go buy whatever pickups you want, repaint it, whatever.

If you want an 8 string (which is even more niche than a 7 string), go get one and make it yours.


----------



## gunshow86de

Newest Rig Rundown is up boys......

https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/26680-rig-rundown-periphery-2017


----------



## feraledge

gunshow86de said:


> Newest Rig Rundown is up boys......
> 
> https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/26680-rig-rundown-periphery-2017


I'm not a Periphery fan at all, but I enjoy a good nerd out session and these dudes always provide. I thought I'd skim that hour long rundown. I watched the whole thing. No remorse, no regrets.


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> I'm not a Periphery fan at all, but I enjoy a good nerd out session and these dudes always provide. I thought I'd skim that hour long rundown. I watched the whole thing. No remorse, no regrets.


I actually just finished watching it fully through. Always a great video with these guys. Also my god the guitar pron going on with their gear....


----------



## Vyn

Out of curiosity @bulb, are there any plans to release a strat-based guitar like your custom or that's a one off for the moment?


----------



## A-Branger

Matt08642 said:


> How about instead of constantly hoping _someone else's guitar_ fits your needs, you go customize something? Get an HT7 and put new pickups in it. Get it painted. Whatever. Get an RGA121 and make it your own, get a 7 string soloist and modify it to suit your needs


yup^ 

got to Warmoth, they offer an arched top soloist in their bodies. Pick any combination of woods, tops, colors, finishes, bindings, and then do the same for the neck/fretboard and get your own version of the bulb guitar at a price you pretty much are asking for


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> I'm not a Periphery fan at all, but I enjoy a good nerd out session and these dudes always provide. I thought I'd skim that hour long rundown. I watched the whole thing. No remorse, no regrets.



Same. Had to be up early today too, and stayed up and watched the whole damn thing. They're all so likable too that it makes me wish I could appreciate the band. Probably not going to happen, but I'm glad there are people that do and I hope they have continued success.


----------



## vertibration

It was a great video to watch, and I thought the Axe FX sounded sick as hell. One thing I dug was the urge to move on to using pedals with his tube head. So many sick pedals, but I can see how it could put a damper on the computer controlling everything. 

There are lots of pretty advanced midi triggering systems to help tone shape for each respective song. I dont know what program Misha uses to control his rig, but Im an expert with Ableton Live, and the midi functionality with Ableton is superb.


----------



## bulb

Mathemagician said:


> I can’t tell if I just got called captain obvious or not....
> 
> Lol.



Haha I guess my constant sarcasm must have backfired in this context, I was being serious because you totally nailed why we don't offer a $1500ish model.


----------



## bulb

Vyn said:


> Out of curiosity @bulb, are there any plans to release a strat-based guitar like your custom or that's a one off for the moment?


I'd love to, but right now we are just focusing on the release of the USA refresh, once that's all done, hopefully my whining and any interest they see in the market will help bring that idea to life haha.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> I'd love to, but right now we are just focusing on the release of the USA refresh, once that's all done, hopefully my whining and any interest they see in the market will help bring that idea to life haha.


So I take it there won't be any pro series refresh? My dream of a satin HT7 Pro is dead lol


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> So I take it there won't be any pro series refresh? My dream of a satin HT7 Pro is dead lol



It's not even been a year since the Pro series hit shelves, a little early to dream on a refresh.


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> It's not even been a year since the Pro series hit shelves, a little early to dream on a refresh.


True, but it still would be nice to throw in like one more finish for NAMM.


----------



## Mathemagician

The pro series also launched well after the USA, assuming similar time tables the Pro series would get a refresh at some point after the USA. Likely a year or so unless the sales #’s were just nuts.


----------



## Kemper

https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_red.htm
https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_silver.htm


----------



## xzacx

Wow, I really don't like the look of any of them other than the Amber Tiger (which I think looks killer). The color of the baked maple just doesn't work for my tastes. Ironic that the only one I do like is the one I have the original version of. Oh well, I still prefer the ebony board and piranha inlays on the one I have.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, I agree with that. The solid colors don't look very good with that fretboard. Sucks though, I usually dig the roasted maple with everything else.


----------



## zarg

Kemper said:


> https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_red.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_silver.htm



the red is beautiful!

can we talk about the price, do you think 3,5k € is justified? I'm sure it's an amazing guitar but for that kind of money you can get a loooot of crazy good stuff, especially custom ordered. But then again I have yet to play a USA Jackson and they're probably extremely nice.
I'm not hating or anything (I love the design on those Jacksons), just wondering because I doubt I will be able to afford one in the next years (sadly) but maybe some used ones will pop up.


----------



## austinjhnsn

The laguna burst ht7... gassing so hard.


----------



## Matt08642

3500 for a solid matte color with no binding... yikes.


----------



## SlamLiguez




----------



## narad

zarg said:


> the red is beautiful!
> 
> can we talk about the price, do you think 3,5k € is justified? I'm sure it's an amazing guitar but for that kind of money you can get a loooot of crazy good stuff, especially custom ordered. But then again I have yet to play a USA Jackson and they're probably extremely nice.
> I'm not hating or anything (I love the design on those Jacksons), just wondering because I doubt I will be able to afford one in the next years (sadly) but maybe some used ones will pop up.



That's just how things go, EU vs. US. I don't like paying $4k+ for a new Diezel or Engl SE, but that's what they're asking here...


----------



## Vyn

bulb said:


> I'd love to, but right now we are just focusing on the release of the USA refresh, once that's all done, hopefully my whining and any interest they see in the market will help bring that idea to life haha.



Thanks for the reply! It seems like they'd do really well, there seems to be a bit of a classic/relic resurgence at the moment. For now though it does make a good bedroom wall guitar poster 


Kemper said:


> https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_red.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/at/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_silver.htm



Excuse me while I fap. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Albake21

Mmmm I love that red one and the tiger...

I really don't like the lack of shark inlays like the older ones. @bulb any reason for this choice?


----------



## Passtheapathy

I'm also not loving those pictures on the site, but let's wait to see some good photos from other places and Namm. 

As a side note, I also miss the shark fins. I loved the way they added an extra touch of aggressive pointy-ness to the guitar. Haha.


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> Mmmm I love that red one and the tiger...
> 
> I really don't like the lack of shark inlays like the older ones. @bulb any reason for this choice?


I thought they were tacky.


----------



## BTS

bulb said:


> I thought they were tacky.


Hey Misha

I think the dots look good! . 

I see in the gear walkthrough vid the new model variant has a mahogany body, is that what you are going with for the production? Or will they have basswood?


----------



## jephjacques

the red one it hotttt


----------



## HighGain510

bulb said:


> for fun



HNNGGGGGGG!!  Count me in as another vote for PLEASE beg Jackson to do a run of the strat-style USA relic model to your specs. Think it’d be a winner (and I want one too haha)


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> I thought they were tacky.


That's pretty fair with the new necks. These new ones are definitely more classy.


----------



## Andromalia

Don't dig the baked maple with the solid colors, but the trans brown looks preeeeetty good.


----------



## Albake21

Andromalia said:


> Don't dig the baked maple with the solid colors, but the trans brown looks preeeeetty good.


Besides the red one, I agree. Especially the blue one, which was my favorite color when it was the ebony board.


----------



## cardinal

The trans brown looks a bit like the Petrucci JP13 or whatever number.


----------



## Jake

cardinal said:


> The trans brown looks a bit like the Petrucci JP13 or whatever number.


I feel like it's heavily based off the JP15.


----------



## Albake21

Jake said:


> I feel like it's heavily based off the JP15.


I thought the same thing, but honestly I like the Jackson more than the JP.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, 15. That’s the one. I can’t keep up with all the numbers.


----------



## Jake

Albake21 said:


> I thought the same thing, but honestly I like the Jackson more than the JP.


I'm the other way around I suppose  

Although I've already had 2 of the first gen HT6's (laguna and amber) and prefer the ebony board on the laguna one I still have. I still think this one will be a big hit depending on price but if it came between this and a JP15 to me and the 15 was cheaper I'd be going with the JP 10 times out of 10. That's just my opinion though and no knock on the new models.


----------



## Albake21

Jake said:


> I'm the other way around I suppose
> 
> Although I've already had 2 of the first gen HT6's (laguna and amber) and prefer the ebony board on the laguna one I still have. I still think this one will be a big hit depending on price but if it came between this and a JP15 to me and the 15 was cheaper I'd be going with the JP 10 times out of 10. That's just my opinion though and no knock on the new models.


If price was a factor, then yeah I'd go for the JP instead. slightly cheaper and comes with Piezo.


----------



## bulb

BTS said:


> Hey Misha
> 
> I think the dots look good! .
> 
> I see in the gear walkthrough vid the new model variant has a mahogany body, is that what you are going with for the production? Or will they have basswood?



The trans finishes have Mahogany, the solid finishes have cooked Basswood.


----------



## Boojakki

Also, the (mahogany) trans finishes have Juggernauts, the (basswood) solid finishes Ragnaroks.


----------



## JoeyBTL

The trans brown one is actually one of my favorites. It reminded me of that JP13 as well, which I also loved when it came out. This is a good reason why Misha and Jackson have come up with a variety of colors, because not everyone likes the same thing (obviously, given the forum we're on).


----------



## bulb

Haha I have learned to take the feedback for new releases on this forum with a grain of salt.


----------



## cip 123

bulb said:


> Haha I have learned to take the feedback for new releases on this forum with a grain of salt.



Blasphemy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

bulb said:


> The trans finishes have Mahogany, the solid finishes have cooked Basswood.



Hey Misha, did you notice any difference on the cooked basswood tonally, more attack or something maybe? Or was it largely a choice made to make the wood more stable in varying climates?


----------



## katsumura78

Boojakki said:


> Also, the (mahogany) trans finishes have Juggernauts, the (basswood) solid finishes Ragnaroks.



Whoa, is that confirmed 100%?


----------



## zarg

katsumura78 said:


> Whoa, is that confirmed 100%?



bulb confirmed the woods himself


bulb said:


> The trans finishes have Mahogany, the solid finishes have cooked Basswood.



and the specs on that are up on thomann (https://www.thomann.de/intl/search_dir.html?sw=misha+mansoor) say the same with the pickups. I think I also heard misha talking about that in some video, but can't remember the exact one.

also the juggs will be in brushed nickel and the rags will sport the carbon fiber look cover


----------



## marcwormjim

bulb said:


> Haha I have learned to take the feedback for new releases on this forum with a grain of salt.



Those arbitrary salt grains have a way of piling up enough for someone to stand on as a career, though:








Even the salt in my post elevates you.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

marcwormjim said:


> Those arbitrary salt grains have a way of piling up enough for someone to stand on as a career, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the salt in my post elevates you.






Keep it coming though your posts are mana from heaven


----------



## Sogradde

Whether you like Misha or not, the banter game is strong wherever he goes. Kudos to you, sir.


----------



## bulb

zarg said:


> bulb confirmed the woods himself
> 
> 
> and the specs on that are up on thomann (https://www.thomann.de/intl/search_dir.html?sw=misha+mansoor) say the same with the pickups. I think I also heard misha talking about that in some video, but can't remember the exact one.
> 
> also the juggs will be in brushed nickel and the rags will sport the carbon fiber look cover


Yup this is accurate, the one change is that the brushed nickel covers will actually have the black hex screws because they look damn good and subtly match the black hardware, wish mine had those haha.


----------



## Dantas

Hey @bulb, I'm really curious why you changed from alder to mahogany for the amber and laguna models. Are you just experimenting and adding some variety to your sigs, or got tired of the sound from the alder ones?


----------



## goobaba

At the $1500 price point, you can buy used USA HT6's, which is what you should do for that money


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Getting the red FOR SURE. That checks a lot of boxes for me!


----------



## Vyn

goobaba said:


> At the $1500 price point, you can buy used USA HT6's, which is what you should do for that money



It's things like this that make me cross over to the states for a holiday guitar trip. Can't find a used USA HT6 for under $3000USD here


----------



## zarg

I will definitely get a used HT6 this year, shooting for the US Model. The new colors aren't that exciting to me, so I will surely be able to find a nice used one once I get the cash together. And my Pro Series 7 String will get a BKP.


----------



## Albake21

zarg said:


> I will definitely get a used HT6 this year, shooting for the US Model. The new colors aren't that exciting to me, so I will surely be able to find a nice used one once I get the cash together. And my Pro Series 7 String will get a BKP.


I'm hoping we find some people selling them for either the newer series or other guitars at NAMM lol. I'd happily buy a used ebony one.


----------



## bulb

Dantas said:


> Hey @bulb, I'm really curious why you changed from alder to mahogany for the amber and laguna models. Are you just experimenting and adding some variety to your sigs, or got tired of the sound from the alder ones?



Just trying to create a bit more differentiation between the lines. The Basswood is super spanky and has wonderful attack, so I figured the maple capped ones could go for a full and purry kinda quality. Alder was kinda like the basswood, and we experimented with Ash as well, but ultimately Mahogany won out as it had a very different but very pleasant character, and contrasted the Basswood perfectly.


----------



## goobaba

zarg said:


> I will definitely get a used HT6 this year, shooting for the US Model. The new colors aren't that exciting to me, so I will surely be able to find a nice used one once I get the cash together. And my Pro Series 7 String will get a BKP.



Yeah I think I'm planning too as well. You can find the solid color HT6's starting at about $1500 and the trans top ones at about $2k. The real question is do I think the trans tops are worth the extra dough, or can I convince my wife that they are ha!


----------



## goobaba

But I'm not gonna lie those new colors are too sick especially that matte flamed one...


----------



## Pikka Bird

Mother of god, the gunmetal one...!!


----------



## xzacx

goobaba said:


> The real question is do I think the trans tops are worth the extra dough, or can I convince my wife that they are ha!



From having owned both, I think the trans tops are worth it. The matte finishes just feel kinda cheap to me. I'm not really into fancy tops (especially quilt), but the finish just feels so much better. I don't like how matte finishes age either, typically.

I'm also not someone who buys into the wood species making a difference in tone, especially when you're playing with a decent amount of gain and pickups as distinctive as Juggernauts - they all sounded equally bad to me (or good, if you like Juggernauts). I love mine though, once I swapped pickups. I think they really are a steal for the used prices they're going for these days.


----------



## R34CH

goobaba said:


> Yeah I think I'm planning too as well. You can find the solid color HT6's starting at about $1500 and the trans top ones at about $2k.



Apparently I have to look harder because I've never seen a solid color for $1500...that's tempting.


----------



## cmtd

R34CH said:


> Apparently I have to look harder because I've never seen a solid color for $1500...that's tempting.



https://reverb.com/item/6519354-jac...-ht6-matte-black-guitar-w-hardshell-case-mint


----------



## R34CH

cmtd said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6519354-jac...-ht6-matte-black-guitar-w-hardshell-case-mint



Fair point. Completely forgot solid black exists...I was thinking the Blue Frost.


----------



## Albake21

cmtd said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6519354-jac...-ht6-matte-black-guitar-w-hardshell-case-mint


Shhhh don't tell anyone about that one. I've been watching it for a while now and I'm really debating on it.


----------



## goobaba

Albake21 said:


> Shhhh don't tell anyone about that one. I've been watching it for a while now and I'm really debating on it.



There are plenty of matte black ones out there if you know where to look!


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> There are plenty of matte black ones out there if you know where to look!


.....annnnd it sold


----------



## goobaba

Albake21 said:


> .....annnnd it sold



OK which one of you bought it lol


----------



## R34CH

Wasn't me! Feel for ya though Albake. ):


----------



## zarg

Leave some of the used HT6 for me too! I will get one in a few months


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> OK which one of you bought it lol


I swear if I see a NGD post of a black HT6 Bulb edition in the next couple weeks, I'm going to be super pissed.


----------



## goobaba

Albake21 said:


> I swear if I see a NGD post of a black HT6 Bulb edition in the next couple weeks, I'm going to be super pissed.



That particular one has been available since at least the beginning of December, but still could be coincidence... maybe.

Oh well black is the least interesting color anyways


----------



## Selkoid

Albake21 said:


> I swear if I see a NGD post of a black HT6 Bulb edition in the next couple weeks, I'm going to be super pissed.


Haha, i was eyeing the same one on reverb too...


----------



## Matt08642

Jackson posted this just now, looks like a laguna burst top juggernaut with a roasted maple board and dots, like the solid color ones


----------



## Albake21

Matt08642 said:


> Jackson posted this just now, looks like a laguna burst top juggernaut with a roasted maple board and dots, like the solid color ones


I really want to know what that yellow one is in the middle. Also the Laguna was already confirmed on two sites, one being Thomman.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> I really want to know what that yellow one is in the middle.



Looks like it's just a new color of Monarkh.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

So I am adventuring into the world of seven strings and after ALOT of research, I made the decision on the HT7 Pro. It comes 2maro. My one question is, what is the right hardshell case for it? Will the soloist cases from jackson fit it? Btw ill post pics when it comes. Thanks guys, btw bulb im sure ill like it man, nice design decisions.


----------



## Travis

Found these via Google:

Silver
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...Misha-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT-Satin-Silver/28J0
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...soor-Juggernaut-HT-7-String-Satin-Sliver/28IX

Daphne Blue
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT-Satin-Daphne-Blue/28J2
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...Juggernaut-HT-7-String-Satin-Daphne-Blue/28IZ

Red
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-USA-Misha-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT-Satin-Red/28J1
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT-7-String-Satin-Red/28IY

Laguna Burst
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...ha-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT6FM-Laguna-Burst/28GW
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...ha-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT7FM-Laguna-Burst/28GU

Amber Tiger Eye
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT6FM-Amber-Tiger-Eye/28GY
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT7FM-Amber-Tiger-Eye/28IR


----------



## goobaba

I didn't realize the Laguna Burst was also going matte, very tasty


----------



## BTS

Misha and Jackson have done well.


----------



## Werecow

I'm glad i got mine before the changes. I don't like that roasted maple or whatever is.
I like and would want ebony again if i were buying another (which i've been weighing up doing between a USA made and a Pro)


----------



## themodestmatt

Love how the head stock matches the body with the maple cap showing around the outside, if the fingerboard was ebony it would be perfect. I must admit though the roasted maple goes really well with the tiger finish.


----------



## katsumura78

Will the older models be discontinued ?


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> Will the older models be discontinued ?


Yup, these are replacing the old models, and after having tested them all out, it's definitely a move for the better.


----------



## Insomnia

bulb said:


> Yup, these are replacing the old models, and after having tested them all out, it's definitely a move for the better.


Sorry if you've answered this before, but are the Pro Series going to get a solid colour matte finish anytime soon?

I've got the black Pro Series HT7 and I like it a lot, but was wondering if a matte blue might be a possibility in the future?


----------



## zarg

Insomnia said:


> Sorry if you've answered this before, but are the Pro Series going to get a solid colour matte finish anytime soon?
> 
> I've got the black Pro Series HT7 and I like it a lot, but was wondering if a matte blue might be a possibility in the future?



I second that. I love the matte white on my HT6, but would love other finish options on the 7 since I don't dig the glossy ones


----------



## Jonathan20022

Shame that the Silverburst Sparkle is getting killed off, at least from what it looks like. Looking forward to checking these out at the Jackson booth.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Shame that the Silverburst Sparkle is getting killed off, at least from what it looks like. Looking forward to checking these out at the Jackson booth.



Probably enough of them floating around... but yea, good spec on that one.


----------



## teqnick

The silver and daphne blue are so sick.They give me the ultimate P1 vibe


----------



## Andromalia

European pricing for the pros is pretty competitive. Not my thing but there's a good chance they'll sell well.


----------



## Bastian93

Not sure if this has been posted before, but if not here it is, the HT8:

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...juggernaut-ht-8-ebony-fingerboard-satin-black


----------



## Albake21

Bastian93 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but if not here it is, the HT8:
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...juggernaut-ht-8-ebony-fingerboard-satin-black


To my knowledge, this isn't new. It's been on Jackson's site for months now. If I'm not mistaken, it was a very limited release.

EDIT: There is actually one for sale on Reverb right now that says 2016. So it was a while ago now.


----------



## Uncreative123

bulb said:


> Yup, these are replacing the old models, and after having tested them all out, it's definitely a move for the better.




Why the satin finish though? I really, really dig the Amber one, but I don't dig when the satin finish inevitable starts to wear.


----------



## Albake21

Uncreative123 said:


> Why the satin finish though? I really, really dig the Amber one, but I don't dig when the satin finish inevitable starts to wear.


I know for me I couldn't be happier. I will never buy a glossy guitar, ever. I can't stand my arm getting stuck on the finish and it's even worse when I start to sweat during jam sessions. Also most guitars (besides $1.5k+) just look cheaper with a gloss finish, IMO.


----------



## MegaTones

Uncreative123 said:


> Why the satin finish though?



Misha said "hey guys, how about a satin finish?" for that model


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> Misha said "hey guys, how about a satin finish?" for that model



He's asking _Misha_ why he said that. One can guess why though.


----------



## jephjacques

yeah the HT8s were a masterbuilt limited release. I think CMCguitars still has one in stock. They're probably rad but I'm not into the fatty Pablo headstock on them.


----------



## bulb

Uncreative123 said:


> Why the satin finish though? I really, really dig the Amber one, but I don't dig when the satin finish inevitable starts to wear.



Now I have so many variants of this guitar, I started to notice the satin finishes just sounded a lot better, more open and rich. I think poly gloss finishes kinda choke the sound. They also get gross with sweat live. Satin feels better and Jackson does a finish which doesn’t seem to wear, at least it hasn’t with any of my guitars, and it’s not like I baby them during the set haha.

Tl;dr moar toan, no wear, looks sick


----------



## sezna

Bastian93 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but if not here it is, the HT8:
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...juggernaut-ht-8-ebony-fingerboard-satin-black



$5k msrp for that? ummmmmm...


----------



## Albake21

sezna said:


> $5k msrp for that? ummmmmm...


You can get one on Reverb for just under 3k if that's any better lol


----------



## sezna

Albake21 said:


> You can get one on Reverb for just under 3k if that's any better lol


lot of money for something that looks like a SLAT8....


----------



## MegaTones

sezna said:


> lot of money for something that looks like a SLAT8....



I don't even care for Kiesel, but it seems like you can get something almost the same as the Jackson + the cost of the pickups (like $400 I think?) for drasically less.


----------



## BigBossAF

MegaTones said:


> I don't even care for Kiesel, but it seems like you can get something almost the same as the Jackson + the cost of the pickups (like $400 I think?) for drasically less.



I get where you are coming from, but even with the growth of Kiesel in the last few years, Jackson is just a more established brand and therefore, branding charges + artist signature upcharge on top of that + limited edition.
And the fact that they've been making their USA signatures more and more expensive ever since I can remember. But I guess that's how inflation is working


----------



## wannabguitarist

I don't think a Masterbuilt USA Jackson is comparable to a Kiesel. I actually love Kiesels but the $1,100 models play and feel exactly like the $3k models


----------



## MegaTones

wannabguitarist said:


> I don't think a Masterbuilt USA Jackson is comparable to a Kiesel. I actually love Kiesels but the $1,100 models play and feel exactly like the $3k models



I'm not arguing the USA Jackson won't be nice, but for $5000 you'd expect a bit more than a barebones 8 string

For reference, this guitar costs less

Clearly it's not an 8 string, but it's much more ornate and I still couldn't justify 5k for it.

All I am saying is that for what's in the Jackson, I would expect maybe $3000-$3500 since it's "custom", but IMO that extra $2000 is a "This will sell no matter what we price it" tax

You also bring up a good point with 1k Kiesels feeling like 3k Kiesels. I believe with a lot of brands that have "fancy" versions of guitars, anything past like $1200 is superficial things.


----------



## sezna

I don't think we even need to compare Jackson to other brands to find this price shocking. It is way more expensive than even other Jacksons. The Jackson PC1 costs less and that thing is made in USA with way better specs (imo) than the Misha. And color options. Is Misha's name really worth that much? (no offense bulb but i don't like upcharges for artist names - or, at least, I personally don't buy them)


----------



## wannabguitarist

Isn't $5,000 the list price? This seems to be the street price: http://www.cmcguitars.com/jackson-usa-misha-mansoor-ltd-juggernaut-ht8-satin-black-8-string-guitar/

Still a ton of money, but when have Masterbuilt Jacksons been cheap?


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> I'm not arguing the USA Jackson won't be nice, but for $5000 you'd expect a bit more than a barebones 8 string
> 
> For reference, this guitar costs less
> 
> Clearly it's not an 8 string, but it's much more ornate and I still couldn't justify 5k for it.
> 
> All I am saying is that for what's in the Jackson, I would expect maybe $3000-$3500 since it's "custom", but IMO that extra $2000 is a "This will sell no matter what we price it" tax
> 
> You also bring up a good point with 1k Kiesels feeling like 3k Kiesels. I believe with a lot of brands that have "fancy" versions of guitars, anything past like $1200 is superficial things.



Way to misread something and then argue against your made-up interpretation.


----------



## MegaTones

narad said:


> Way to misread something and then argue against your made-up interpretation.



What did I misread and then go back on? I'm not sure what I did to provoke so much hostility.

You can find other 8 strings for that amount, I just used a PRS to demonstrate cost.

If you want to assert that the HT8 is a good deal in any way shape or form, go ahead, I couldn't care less. I was simply trying to bring some perspective to the discussion.


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> What did I misread and then go back on? I'm not sure what I did to provoke so much hostility.
> 
> You can find other 8 strings for that amount, I just used a PRS to demonstrate cost.
> 
> If you want to assert that the HT8 is a good deal in any way shape or form, go ahead, I couldn't care less. I was simply trying to bring some perspective to the discussion.



You took a guitar that sells for $3700, pretended that it actually sells for $5000, and then called it more expensive than a guitar that sells for $4500. And then wanted to discuss that...


----------



## Vyn

FWIW, it's been mentioned here already but the HT8 is a Masterbuilt Jackson which is their highest level available which explains the price. It's still cheaper than the Dave Davidson USA model (now that thing IS overpriced) by a grand or so.


----------



## MegaTones

narad said:


> You took a guitar that sells for $3700, pretended that it actually sells for $5000, and then called it more expensive than a guitar that sells for $4500. And then wanted to discuss that...



If you felt I was being disingenuous, you could compare to this one: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CU24FLCBF

The point I was trying to make is feature-wise, this guitar is absolutely not worth the price tag. Now, if what Vyn's saying here is correct: 


Vyn said:


> FWIW, it's been mentioned here already but the HT8 is a Masterbuilt Jackson which is their highest level available which explains the price. It's still cheaper than the Dave Davidson USA model (now that thing IS overpriced) by a grand or so.



Then I would understand the pricing. This would put it in line with Sugi-built Ibanez rarities and other companies "masterbuider" guitars (Schecter USA, EBMM, etc)


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> If you felt I was being disingenuous, you could compare to this one: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CU24FLCBF
> 
> The point I was trying to make is feature-wise, this guitar is absolutely not worth the price tag.



So your argument is that if I'm on the market for a fixed bridge 8-string, I should consider the similarly-priced floyd rose 6-string -- so that way, I would be getting something more "worth the price tag?


----------



## MegaTones

narad said:


> So your argument is that if I'm on the market for a fixed bridge 8-string, I should consider the similarly-priced floyd rose 6-string -- so that way, I would be getting something more "worth the price tag?



No, I was saying it's vastly overpriced for what it is. Check my comments up until now:

- I said to sezna "I don't even care for Kiesel, but it seems like you can get something almost the same as the Jackson + the cost of the pickups (like $400 I think?) for drasically less."

- I then said to wannabguitarist "I'm not arguing the USA Jackson won't be nice, but for $5000 you'd expect a bit more than a barebones 8 string" which I now know is closer to $3500, but the point still stands

- You came in and said "Way to misread something and then argue against your made-up interpretation" talking about my reply to wannabguitarist

- I replied to you and said (in relation to my comment about the guitar being barebones) "You can find other 8 strings for that amount, I just used a PRS to demonstrate cost.". When I said "a prs to demonstrate cost", I meant "what things that cost $5k/$3.5k have/look like in relation to the HT8 being barebones"

- I added to that by saying "If you want to assert that the HT8 is a good deal in any way shape or form, go ahead, I couldn't care less. I was simply trying to bring some perspective to the discussion.". What I meant by this was my point above -- Price/feature perspective

- You replied to me saying "You took a guitar that sells for $3700, pretended that it actually sells for $5000, and then called it more expensive than a guitar that sells for $4500." -- Nowhere in any of my posts was I talking about the dollar amount as just plain "cost", I was talking about the dollar amount _in relation to what kind of features you get for $3500/$5000_. At either of the price points, I was trying to show you that things generally cost that much when they're covered in ornate things like highly figured tops, binding, figured necks, etc.

- Vyn replied saying that the HT8 is masterbuilt, and the cost is associated to the luthiers making the guitar. I conceded by agreeing if it's a masterbuilt guitar, it justifies the cost.

Aaaaaand that brings us to now.

If you want a fixed bridge 8 string, go for it. I genuinely could not care less which instrument you buy. I never did, and was never telling anyone what to buy.


----------



## cardinal

Short of a pawn-shop find that’s been given a professional fret level, it’s pretty easy to argue that guitar is overpriced compared to something else. It all just boils down to personal preferences. 

Oh, and come on where’s the Misha FR7 sig?!?!? Please. FR8 would be completely awesome.


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> No, I was saying it's vastly overpriced for what it is. Check my comments up until now:
> 
> - I said to sezna "I don't even care for Kiesel, but it seems like you can get something almost the same as the Jackson + the cost of the pickups (like $400 I think?) for drasically less."
> 
> - I then said to wannabguitarist "I'm not arguing the USA Jackson won't be nice, but for $5000 you'd expect a bit more than a barebones 8 string" which I now know is closer to $3500, but the point still stands
> 
> - You came in and said "Way to misread something and then argue against your made-up interpretation" talking about my reply to wannabguitarist
> 
> - I replied to you and said (in relation to my comment about the guitar being barebones) "You can find other 8 strings for that amount, I just used a PRS to demonstrate cost.". When I said "a prs to demonstrate cost", I meant "what things that cost $5k/$3.5k have/look like in relation to the HT8 being barebones"
> 
> - I added to that by saying "If you want to assert that the HT8 is a good deal in any way shape or form, go ahead, I couldn't care less. I was simply trying to bring some perspective to the discussion.". What I meant by this was my point above -- Price/feature perspective
> 
> - You replied to me saying "You took a guitar that sells for $3700, pretended that it actually sells for $5000, and then called it more expensive than a guitar that sells for $4500." -- Nowhere in any of my posts was I talking about the dollar amount as just plain "cost", I was talking about the dollar amount _in relation to what kind of features you get for $3500/$5000_. At either of the price points, I was trying to show you that things generally cost that much when they're covered in ornate things like highly figured tops, binding, figured necks, etc.
> 
> - Vyn replied saying that the HT8 is masterbuilt, and the cost is associated to the luthiers making the guitar. I conceded by agreeing if it's a masterbuilt guitar, it justifies the cost.
> 
> Aaaaaand that brings us to now.
> 
> If you want a fixed bridge 8 string, go for it. I genuinely could not care less which instrument you buy. I never did, and was never telling anyone what to buy.



I'm just not sure who appointed you the final word in what something is worth, or why you're listing these points like they're objective. We all know what things "generally cost." But worth is determined by the individual. Some people pay a premium for flame maple top and binding. Some people pay a premium in getting that HT8 because ..who knows. Some people pay $8k for a left-handed version of an HT6. 

Things are worth what people pay for them, not what a random dude says they're worth based on the sum worth of features they specifically care about.


----------



## MegaTones

narad said:


> I'm just not sure who appointed you the final word in what something is worth, or why you're listing these points like they're objective. We all know what things "generally cost." But worth is determined by the individual. Some people pay a premium for flame maple top and binding. Some people pay a premium in getting that HT8 because ..who knows. Some people pay $8k for a left-handed version of an HT6.
> 
> Things are worth what people pay for them, not what a random dude says they're worth based on the sum worth of features they specifically care about.



I'm not claiming to be any kind of authority, I am listing those bullets as direct quotes.

Saying worth is determined by the individual is you trying to change the argument. I am not talking about a guitars sentimental worth or what someone thinks it should be worth, I am talking about why things cost $5000. Objective things like fancy woods that cost a lot of money and take a lot of time to treat and color properly, carve, etc.

It's funny that you actually said "Some people pay a premium for flame maple top and binding. Some people pay a premium in getting that HT8 because ..*who knows*", because that is literally what I am saying. It makes no sense that the HT8 costs that much in regards to the materials used.

My last point was me saying "oh shit, it's built by their top guys, I understand why it costs so much"

Take a look at the original model, the HT6 tiger eye amber with the bulb appointments.

All of this costs money. The thick maple cap, the time it takes to dye it, paying for a nice piece and getting good book matching out of it, the giant fancy inlay, the etchings on the pickup covers.

THAT is an instrument that has objective factors in to why it's so expensive from a materials standpoint.


----------



## narad

From your response I'm just going to go out on a limb and say you're not very well-versed in why guitars cost what they do and what typical material costs are like. I don't want to derail anymore so I'll leave it at that.

Consider this: you justify some additional worth to the HT with the inlay, because of the effort it took to make it, but you don't assign any additional worth to the HT8, despite the additional effort it took to design, change CAD programs, retool, and deviate the shop from the production line.


----------



## MegaTones

narad said:


> From your response I'm just going to go out on a limb and say you're not very well-versed in why guitars cost what they do and what typical material costs are like. I don't want to derail anymore so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Consider this: you justify some additional worth to the HT with the inlay, because of the effort it took to make it, but you don't assign any additional worth to the HT8, despite the additional effort it took to design, change CAD programs, retool, and deviate the shop from the production line.



You think I'm not "well versed" in why things cost what they do?

Alright then. Let's leave it at that lol.


----------



## xzacx

MegaTones said:


> - I said to sezna "I don't even care for Kiesel, but it seems like you can get something almost the same as the Jackson + the cost of the pickups (like $400 I think?) for drasically less."
> 
> - I then said to wannabguitarist "I'm not arguing the USA Jackson won't be nice, but for $5000 you'd expect a bit more than a barebones 8 string" which I now know is closer to $3500, but the point still stands



But equating features to cost isn’t really how it works. It’s one thing to compare two Kiesels and add up their options lists. But it’s another to compare it to a guitar that isn’t even in production, and made by a different company. It’s not an apples to apples way of determining value.



MegaTones said:


> It's funny that you actually said "Some people pay a premium for flame maple top and binding. Some people pay a premium in getting that HT8 because ..*who knows*", because that is literally what I am saying. It makes no sense that the HT8 costs that much in regards to the materials used.



The point was that that different people value different things. It’s not just about the materials used - there’s lots more factors like who’s making it and how difficult it is to make (like the fact it’s not a standard production). “Adding shiny things” isn’t the only way guitars go up in price.


----------



## MegaTones

xzacx said:


> But equating features to cost isn’t really how it works. It’s one thing to compare two Kiesels and add up their options lists. But it’s another to compare it to a guitar that isn’t even in production, and made by a different company. It’s not an apples to apples way of determining value.
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that that different people value different things. It’s not just about the materials used - there’s lots more factors like who’s making it and how difficult it is to make (like the fact it’s not a standard production). “Adding shiny things” isn’t the only way guitars go up in price.



These are all points I conceited to earlier in the thread. I said it made sense that it cost what it did when I learned it was made by their top luthiers.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Love the amber tiger. Laguna looks better as gloss to me but stil sweet


----------



## xzacx

MegaTones said:


> These are all points I conceited to earlier in the thread. I said it made sense that it cost what it did when I learned it was made by their top luthiers.



OK, but then you brought back up the version with the quilt top/inlay and the cost of materials.


----------



## Vyn

xzacx said:


> But equating features to cost isn’t really how it works. It’s one thing to compare two Kiesels and add up their options lists. But it’s another to compare it to a guitar that isn’t even in production, and made by a different company. It’s not an apples to apples way of determining value.



This is an interesting point actually. All of these small builders with semi-custom 'list' options I think has distorted (whether rightly or wrongly) people's views on what a guitar should cost with x features without taking into account the additional factors that go into producing the guitar. But that's a thread topic in itself haha.

Back on topic: Stoked with the new line-up, both Pro and USA. The trans-flame HT6 Pro is hawt.


----------



## marcwormjim

MegaTones said:


> These are all points I conceited to earlier in the thread. I said it made sense that it cost what it did when I learned it was made by their top luthiers.



When narad contradicts you, just let it go. He’ll debate the spelling of your own name if you give him the chance.

Back on topic, Misha seriously typed this on the previous page:



> I started to notice the satin finishes just sounded a lot better, more open and rich.



PREMIUM TONE SATIN! STOP BUFFING YOUR TONE AWAY! GET BEHIND ME, SATIN!


----------



## zarg

Vyn said:


> The trans-flame HT6 Pro is hawt.



I prefer the matte white of my HT6 Pro, hope the HT7 Pro will get matte/satin finish options as well, I would get one instantly.


----------



## narad

marcwormjim said:


> When narad contradicts you, just let it go. He’ll debate the spelling of your own name if you let him.



Not my fault you had weird parents, Mark.


----------



## jephjacques

flawless victory


----------



## R34CH

narad said:


> Some people pay $8k for a left-handed version of an HT6.



Heehee. Some things never get old.


----------



## wannabguitarist

marcwormjim said:


> Back on topic, Misha seriously typed this on the previous page:
> 
> PREMIUM TONE SATIN! STOP BUFFING YOUR TONE AWAY! GET BEHIND ME, SATIN!



Is satin tone better than left side tone?


----------



## cmtd

Looks like bare knuckle just announced a new range of pickups called "boot camp". From the description, sounds like they are going to be more budget friendly. Wonder if we will see these show up in the HT6/7 import?


----------



## MegaTones

cmtd said:


> Looks like bare knuckle just announced a new range of pickups called "boot camp". From the description, sounds like they are going to be more budget friendly. Wonder if we will see these show up in the HT6/7 import?



That would be cool, but I think that would boost the cost per guitar for Jackson vs. generic pickups like they have now


----------



## technomancer

marcwormjim said:


> PREMIUM TONE SATIN! STOP BUFFING YOUR TONE AWAY! GET BEHIND ME, SATIN!



This is pure genius... I may actually have to add it to my sig


----------



## JoshXR

Bought this beauty from Private Reserve at Musicians Friend. As someone in the thread said earlier, there is a wide range and variability in the tops and colors - I searched for a while to find a predominately blue Laguna Burst top. Loving the guitar so far!


----------



## DredFul

marcwormjim said:


> PREMIUM TONE SATIN! STOP BUFFING YOUR TONE AWAY! GET BEHIND ME, SATIN!





As funny as this is he probably refers to gloss and satin finishes being different types of lacquer and that satin finishes are usually thinner.

Whether that makes a difference to the tone or not is not really something I care about.


----------



## Mattykoda

Just ordered a used silverburst 6 off GC. Had a 15% off coupon so I got it for under $1500. I really wanted the amber tiger eye but at that price I couldn't say no.


----------



## cardinal

Mattykoda said:


> Just ordered a used silverburst 6 off GC. Had a 15% off coupon so I got it for under $1500. I really wanted the amber tiger eye but at that price I couldn't say no.



How on earth did you use a 15% coupon on a used guitar at GC?


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> How on earth did you use a 15% coupon on a used guitar at GC?


I would like to know this too...


----------



## Mattykoda

cardinal said:


> How on earth did you use a 15% coupon on a used guitar at GC?



Haha yeah seems unreal. I don't get them often but I would say 3-4 times a year I get ones that work on used gear. I usually get a coupon for 15% off a month and once a year 20%. I'm not sure if it's what I've bought but I rarely buy a piece of gear from GC without a discount.
I will keep you guys in mind when I get another one cause I won't buy something for a little bit now.
I also send in random B stock offers from other sites to price match and every once in a while you get someone who didn't pay attention and says they will match it.


----------



## cardinal

Mattykoda said:


> Haha yeah seems unreal. I don't get them often but I would say 3-4 times a year I get ones that work on used gear. I usually get a coupon for 15% off a month and once a year 20%. I'm not sure if it's what I've bought but I rarely buy a piece of gear from GC without a discount.
> I will keep you guys in mind when I get another one cause I won't buy something for a little bit now.
> I also send in random B stock offers from other sites to price match and every once in a while you get someone who didn't pay attention and says they will match it.



That’s nuts, good for you man! I buy way to much stuff from GC but never have seen a coupon like that.


----------



## JoshXR

If you call into Musician's Friend (same company as Guitar Center), you can usually get 10-20% off, maybe more if you are a good negotiator. They took a good chunk off my HT7 without much hassle.


----------



## zarg

same here, several big german stores sell b stock and new stuff on ebay. I found my new ht6 pro on ebay, brandnew, sold by a bigger store in germany. they had the "make offer" button enabled, so just for fun I sent a pretty low offer with the expectation it will just get declined.... but they made a counter offer which was higher but still a very very good price - taking about 12ish % off..... needless to say that I got it.

btw: since all the periphery guys seem to use 11-56 for Drop C I did the same, but couldn't get warm with it. I put regular 10s on it and play it in E flat and wow, its so good. its just hands down the guitar I would have specced out if I went for a custom guitar.


----------



## Matt08642

zarg said:


> same here, several big german stores sell b stock and new stuff on ebay. I found my new ht6 pro on ebay, brandnew, sold by a bigger store in germany. they had the "make offer" button enabled, so just for fun I sent a pretty low offer with the expectation it will just get declined.... but they made a counter offer which was higher but still a very very good price - taking about 12ish % off..... needless to say that I got it.
> 
> btw: since all the periphery guys seem to use 11-56 for Drop C I did the same, but couldn't get warm with it. I put regular 10s on it and play it in E flat and wow, its so good. its just hands down the guitar I would have specced out if I went for a custom guitar.



The Daddario EXL116 set is the best gauge I've ever used for Drop C, but I prefer lighter strings


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> This is pure genius... I may actually have to add it to my sig


Sick, we have been posting here about the same amount of time, when's your sig coming out again?


----------



## Avedas

lul


----------



## MegaTones

bulb said:


> Sick, we have been posting here about the same amount of time, when's your sig coming out again?



Pretty sure he meant he wanted to add "get behind me satin" to his signature here on the forum...

If you meant to be sarcastic in this post or something, it doesn't come across that way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bulb said:


> Sick, we have been posting here about the same amount of time, when's your sig coming out again?


 
Yeah! Come on Steve, nothing shows how much more you know about guitars then having a sig. It's in the Bible.


----------



## bulb

MegaTones said:


> Pretty sure he meant he wanted to add "get behind me satin" to his signature here on the forum...
> 
> If you meant to be sarcastic in this post or something, it doesn't come across that way.



Haha awww I thought it was funny, but I was also tired so cut me some slack!

Either way I’d be stoked to see that make it into his sig hahah.


----------



## bulb

In all seriousness, yeah thinner finishes seem to resonate better. I think gloss finishes look absolutely fantastic, but they definitely seem to choke the guitar a little, at least if you use a thick poly finish. 

Thick poly finishes work well for looks because the guitar will always look the same. Nitro finishes are much thinner and definitely sound better but are rather brittle and age over time, this can be something that’s desirable on some instruments but I didn’t think it fit the vibe of this sig.

Definitely digging the Satin as the guitar seems to resonate a touch more, feels nicer against my sweaty arms live, and also I think it looks absolutely fantastic with the flame top. I also find that for whatever reason, the Satin hasn’t buffed or glossed out on any of my guitars, and I have played some of them for a long while now, so there doesn’t seem to be that downside!


----------



## TheFireSky5150

my new rig


----------



## TheFireSky5150

my new rig


----------



## TheFireSky5150

I need a case for my ht7 pro. Any suggestions


----------



## TheFireSky5150

I need a case for my ht7 pro. Any suggestions


----------



## zarg

bulb said:


> In all seriousness, yeah thinner finishes seem to resonate better. I think gloss finishes look absolutely fantastic, but they definitely seem to choke the guitar a little, at least if you use a thick poly finish.
> 
> Thick poly finishes work well for looks because the guitar will always look the same. Nitro finishes are much thinner and definitely sound better but are rather brittle and age over time, this can be something that’s desirable on some instruments but I didn’t think it fit the vibe of this sig.
> 
> Definitely digging the Satin as the guitar seems to resonate a touch more, feels nicer against my sweaty arms live, and also I think it looks absolutely fantastic with the flame top. I also find that for whatever reason, the Satin hasn’t buffed or glossed out on any of my guitars, and I have played some of them for a long while now, so there doesn’t seem to be that downside!



Though I can't add anything (and don't really want to) to discuss about the whole tone thing, I do prefer satin finishes for the looks. Especially fingerprints on glossy (black) guitars bug me to no extend. I also get sweaty hands and whenever that happens, gloss finishes tend to get "sticky"... luckily nowadays a lot of necks are satin but it also makes a difference on the body with my forearm.


----------



## cmtd

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...flame-maple-fingerboard-satin-amber-tiger-eye

The new specs on Jackson's site list that the switching options are different than the previous revision?

Position 2 remains split inner coils, while it lists position 4 as "outer neck single coil"?

Hope this is a typo, I really really like having the split inner and outer coil option on my HT6.


----------



## bulb

cmtd said:


> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...flame-maple-fingerboard-satin-amber-tiger-eye
> 
> The new specs on Jackson's site list that the switching options are different than the previous revision?
> 
> Position 2 remains split inner coils, while it lists position 4 as "outer neck single coil"?
> 
> Hope this is a typo, I really really like having the split inner and outer coil option on my HT6.



Don’t worry, the switching is exactly the same, it’s just a typo.


----------



## noobstix

Interesting that the non-FM models come with the new Ragnarok pickups.
I love the versatility of my current HT6 with Jugg's so a little worried the Ragnaroks will be a bit OTT.
Also... the Daphne blue is gorgeous.


----------



## lurè

Satin finishes will become glossy after a while unless you avoid touching them with your arm/clothes. Despite this they look classy af.


----------



## noobstix

I've had my HT6 in Satin Blue Frost for just over 2 years now and it's not shiny in any way.


----------



## lurè

Take a look under light where your arm rests while you play, there should be some glossy spots.
It's not a day and night difference and it doesn't take the same time for all guitars but it's the inevitable destiny of all satin bodies and necks. Unless you don't sweat or you play your guitar with a bow.


----------



## jephjacques

I don't get why people care about satin finishes getting shiny. A guitar with wear makes me 100% happier to see than a pristine one- guitars are meant to be used.


----------



## marcwormjim

jephjacques said:


> I don't get why people care about satin finishes getting shiny.



Apparently it won’t sound as good once it glosses.


----------



## lurè

I love satin finishes too and i'll pay the price of the glossy spots everyday.
Mine was just from an aesthetical point of view.
I've heard stories of super heavy gloss finishes on some Ibanez models which literally choked the sound but i'm not into the "tonewood matters" debate either.


----------



## jephjacques

marcwormjim said:


> Apparently it won’t sound as good once it glosses.



man if you're gonna try and do a burn at least make sure it makes sense, wearing a finish glossy makes it THINNER so if you believe the hype it will sound BETTER


----------



## xzacx

jephjacques said:


> I don't get why people care about satin finishes getting shiny. A guitar with wear makes me 100% happier to see than a pristine one- guitars are meant to be used.



IMO a worn satin finish doesn’t have the same charm as nitro. Worn nitro looks warn in, worn satin just looks cheap - probably because satin finishes were mostly found on cheap guitars before it started being marketed as something special. If Misha says these don’t become shiny, then who am I to say otherwise? I just wonder why more models don’t use this same more-durable finish - especially if it also sounds better. I know someone with a Custom Shop Warrior that has a satin finish and that has shiny spots.


----------



## BigBossAF

6 string Pro models getting a red to black burst glossy finish and the 7 string is getting a black gloss on! The red one on the NAMM stand looks pretty good actually ^^


----------



## MegaTones

BigBossAF said:


> 6 string Pro models getting a red to black burst glossy finish and the 7 string is getting a black gloss on! The red one on the NAMM stand looks pretty good actually ^^



GLOSSY? BUT THINK OF THE TONE!!! #buyMyStuff


----------



## bulb

Satin is better for tone until is isn’t, obviously. But it is.


----------



## bulb

noobstix said:


> I've had my HT6 in Satin Blue Frost for just over 2 years now and it's not shiny in any way.




Yeah none of Satin Jacksons are shiny and I have been playing a few of them for a long while now.


----------



## Matt08642

bulb said:


> Satin is better for tone until is isn’t, obviously. But it is.



Mids a sounding a little strong while playing a show? During the interlude, feverishly rub your forearm on the cutaway to gloss up that finish and smooth off the tone


----------



## bulb

Fake news. Everyone knows all guitars sound the same and nothing makes a difference, especially not woods!


----------



## lurè

Happy to see Jackson came up with a satin finish that doesn't gloss up overtime.
I would buy one just to rub my forearm over and over.
jk love the guitars, just thought was worth mentioning my fetish.


----------



## Matt08642

bulb said:


> Fake news. Everyone knows all guitars sound the same and nothing makes a difference, especially not woods!



Actual question while you're here, have you ever experienced cracked fretboards on your ebony boarded guitars, especially since you travel a lot with them to different climates (even within the continental US)?

I have a PRS SE that has a crack down the ebony, and have seen it happen on expensive guitars (saw a thread on here a long time ago with this happening on an EBMM BFR JP6 model)

I've been looking at more guitars with maple boards and necks simply for the "all-weather" durability aspect


----------



## bulb

Matt08642 said:


> Actual question while you're here, have you ever experienced cracked fretboards on your ebony boarded guitars, especially since you travel a lot with them to different climates (even within the continental US)?
> 
> I have a PRS SE that has a crack down the ebony, and have seen it happen on expensive guitars (saw a thread on here a long time ago with this happening on an EBMM BFR JP6 model)
> 
> I've been looking at more guitars with maple boards and necks simply for the "all-weather" durability aspect



Can’t say that I have. The switch to a cooked flame maple fretboard was mainly an aesthetic one honestly, not a knock on ebony. I love ebony boards because of how smooth they feel, and this cooked maple is ultra smooth as well and looks even better imo!


----------



## lurè

Do roasted maple fretboards still require lacquering/finishing or the cooking procedure solves the problem ?


----------



## toiletstand

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MishMnHT7ATE guitars are listed


----------



## Mattykoda

The item number looks like a screen name from a chatroom *MishMnHT7ATE*


----------



## FitRocker33

Christ almighty they just get more and more expensive....

I’ll stick with my “el cheap-o” JP15 BFR..lol


----------



## Albake21

FitRocker33 said:


> Christ almighty they just get more and more expensive....
> 
> I’ll stick with my “el cheap-o” JP15 BFR..lol


Yeah my god, aren't these quite a bit pricier than the ebony ones?


----------



## toiletstand

i think it was to be expected considering they were pretty succesful and id guess the maple roasted woods are part of the up charge


----------



## jephjacques

Oof, what's up with the strap pin mount on these new models? That looks SUPER clunky to me.


----------



## cardinal

^ isn’t that how it always was? I guess they didn’t want to recess the strap pin into the horn but also wanted it fully supported, so they did that.


----------



## Albake21

jephjacques said:


> Oof, what's up with the strap pin mount on these new models? That looks SUPER clunky to me.


They were always like this.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> They were always like this.



Could just be the angle, but that does look like there's some extra length on the end of the horn that wasn't there on the old ones.


----------



## Albake21

xzacx said:


> Could just be the angle, but that does look like there's some extra length on the end of the horn that wasn't there on the old ones.


Huh... maybe you're right. Never even noticed.


----------



## NickB11

Albake21 said:


> Yeah my god, aren't these quite a bit pricier than the ebony ones?



Ya first thing I noticed was the price as well...at almost $4K you have alot of options that's all I'm saying, but they do look like awesome guitars. I would definitely pick one up but feel they should be more in the $2.5K -$3K range. Oh well, I'm sure most people will find a way haha...GAS is a real thing.


----------



## cmtd

I like the guitars, I would actually like a new HT7 in the amber tiger, and I currently own a US HT6. The price was a bit of a shocker for me. Losing the neck binding, inlay changes, flame instead of quilt maple, and cooking the neck wood commands a ~$1k price increase?

I really like my HT6, but it wasn't finished at a level I would expect at that price point when I got it new. Took a trip to the shop for fretwork, setup, shimming the neck, etc, to get it going. I may still end up with the 7 someday, but at that price it is looking like a wait for the used market type of purchase.


----------



## Albake21

NickBen said:


> Ya first thing I noticed was the price as well...at almost $4K you have alot of options that's all I'm saying, but they do look like awesome guitars. I would definitely pick one up but feel they should be more in the $2.5K -$3K range. Oh well, I'm sure most people will find a way haha...GAS is a real thing.


At this price point, I would never buy one of these. I would absolutely buy a custom shop from any boutique shop instead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's still the cheapest USA Jackson 7 that isn't an ugly offset/B model. Not to mention, even if you did want to spend the extra grand or two to go full custom it's a long wait until they'll even take your order. 

Between the prior success, the strong brand power, and lack of options I'm not surprised these have gone up.

For what it's worth, these are a few hundred dollars more than a Suhr M7, at least a much more conservatively spec'd one.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's still the cheapest USA Jackson 7 that isn't an ugly offset/B model. Not to mention, even if you did want to spend the extra grand or two to go full custom it's a long wait until they'll even take your order.
> 
> Between the prior success, the strong brand power, and lack of options I'm not surprised these have gone up.
> 
> For what it's worth, these are a few hundred dollars more than a Suhr M7, at least a much more conservatively spec'd one.



Was about to mention this. Money/specs wise it's actually pretty good value.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Was about to mention this. Money/specs wise it's actually pretty good value.



With the caveat that you're specifically looking for a bolt-on USA Jackson 7.


----------



## marcwormjim

MaxOfMetal said:


> With the caveat that you're specifically looking for a bolt-on USA Jackson 7.



Depends...Whose name is on it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

marcwormjim said:


> Depends...Whose name is on it?



The only artist with a bolt-on USA Jackson 7 satin finish signature model at the moment, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## jephjacques

xzacx said:


> Could just be the angle, but that does look like there's some extra length on the end of the horn that wasn't there on the old ones.


Yeah it’s definitely longer than it used to be, which is whatever, but the bit of maple on it messes up the lines of the binding IMO. Looks like they made it longer and thicker for added reinforcement.


----------



## guitar4tw

noobstix said:


> I've had my HT6 in Satin Blue Frost for just over 2 years now and it's not shiny in any way.



These look absolutely insanely nice. The satin finish and cooked wood gives the guitars a very nice warm look, contrasted by the cold metal of the pickups. The solid color finish looks fantastic as well. For example that red one looks stunning - rich and intense without being garish. The various design elements just look harmonious and mesh very well together in my opinion.


----------



## FitRocker33

I can’t speak for anyone else or other shops around the country, but my local store has had 4 USA juggernauts, two non bulb models and two bulbs, and they have been sitting there gathering dust since last August. Sure they get fingerbanged a lot by the kids with skinny jeans and swooped over hair, but they aren’t selling there.

Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.

The high performance “metal” guitar market is fiercely competitive and flooded with options and price points right now, that even small cosmetic penny pinching can cost a sale to brand x from brand y.


On an unrelated note, is it just me or does the TGP forum seem to be comprised mostly of retirement age people clinging to their dad rock hardware with all the strength their arthritic hands can muster?

Just an observation....but I digress back to the topic @ hand.


----------



## Avedas

FitRocker33 said:


> On an unrelated note, is it just me or does the TGP forum seem to be comprised mostly of retirement age people clinging to their dad rock hardware with all the strength their arthritic hands can muster?


No, that's most guitar communities


----------



## Gravy Train

FitRocker33 said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else or other shops around the country, but my local store has had 4 USA juggernauts, two non bulb models and two bulbs, and they have been sitting there gathering dust since last August. Sure they get fingerbanged a lot by the kids with skinny jeans and swooped over hair, but they aren’t selling there.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.
> 
> The high performance “metal” guitar market is fiercely competitive and flooded with options and price points right now, that even small cosmetic penny pinching can cost a sale to brand x from brand y.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, is it just me or does the TGP forum seem to be comprised mostly of retirement age people clinging to their dad rock hardware with all the strength their arthritic hands can muster?
> 
> Just an observation....but I digress back to the topic @ hand.



This has been my experience too. The same models have been in the shops around me for a couple of years now and have really dried and crusty fretboards...


----------



## Uncreative123

Gravy Train said:


> This has been my experience too. The same models have been in the shops around me for a couple of years now and have really dried and crusty fretboards...



Right, so why would anyone buy one of those when they could just order a brand new non-"fingerbanged" one online and have it sent to their home for the same price?
I don't know a single person that would buy one of those unless they got a huge discount for it being a floor model. I think GC usually takes 10% off, which is not near enough to make me even consider it.


----------



## jephjacques

FitRocker33 said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else or other shops around the country, but my local store has had 4 USA juggernauts, two non bulb models and two bulbs, and they have been sitting there gathering dust since last August. Sure they get fingerbanged a lot by the kids with skinny jeans and swooped over hair, but they aren’t selling there.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.
> 
> The high performance “metal” guitar market is fiercely competitive and flooded with options and price points right now, that even small cosmetic penny pinching can cost a sale to brand x from brand y.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, is it just me or does the TGP forum seem to be comprised mostly of retirement age people clinging to their dad rock hardware with all the strength their arthritic hands can muster?
> 
> Just an observation....but I digress back to the topic @ hand.



scarf joints are good though and sweetwater/musiciansfriend can't keep em in stock so


----------



## bulb

FitRocker33 said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else or other shops around the country, but my local store has had 4 USA juggernauts, two non bulb models and two bulbs, and they have been sitting there gathering dust since last August. Sure they get fingerbanged a lot by the kids with skinny jeans and swooped over hair, but they aren’t selling there.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.
> 
> The high performance “metal” guitar market is fiercely competitive and flooded with options and price points right now, that even small cosmetic penny pinching can cost a sale to brand x from brand y.
> 
> Just an observation....but I digress back to the topic @ hand.




That’s unfortunate, the truth is certain stores have trouble selling specialty brands especially when they are in higher price brackets, but often times it’s because they aren’t the best at presenting the guitar coupled with the fact that the guitar might already be a poor fit for the customer base. 

The upside is that there are stores that can and do move these guitars very efficiently, which is why everyone was excited to do a refresh!


----------



## bulb

Also since when are scarf joints a bad thing hahah?


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Also since when are scarf joints a bad thing hahah?


Personally scarf joints can actually look better! Like when custom builders put something in between the neck and headstock. Can make for some interesting necks.


----------



## Matt08642

FitRocker33 said:


> Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.



Scarf joints are in most guitars, and have been for many many years. They add to the rigidity of the neck at a crucial area.



bulb said:


> That’s unfortunate, the truth is certain stores have trouble selling specialty brands especially when they are in higher price brackets, but often times it’s because they aren’t the best at presenting the guitar coupled with the fact that the guitar might already be a poor fit for the customer base.
> 
> The upside is that there are stores that can and do move these guitars very efficiently, which is why everyone was excited to do a refresh!



This is actually something you mentioned in one of the first promo vids for the first Juggernaut models. You had said that your whole life you had never really played any USA Jacksons cause every store you normally went to only had the super low end stuff, which is the same experience I have.

Most of these stores carry $300-$1000 models (of all brands, but especially Jackson) and then when they finally get a super high end USA whatever, it stagnates cause they either don't let people freely play it (giant signs that say ask for assistance, which shys a lot of potential buyers), or don't set it up or try to push it, and it just becomes wall candy.

That, or they grossly overestimated the demand for that specific model at their location. Either way, It's just kind of a shitty reality of brick and mortar instrument sales.

I know it's not super comparable, but around 2007 or whenever the seethrough acrylic JEM came out, the guitar store in my city somehow had one, but it was above ALL other guitars, like a 3rd shelf above even the PRS, with fake plastic barbed wire all around it and about 20 signs that said to not touch it, yet the only other Ibanez the store carries is the generic RG350 every store has.


----------



## cardinal

I’m constantly amazed the $4000 modern metal guitars sell in any real numbers in the first instance.


----------



## zarg

Matt08642 said:


> This is actually something you mentioned in one of the first promo vids for the first Juggernaut models. You had said that your whole life you had never really played any USA Jacksons cause every store you normally went to only had the super low end stuff, which is the same experience I have.
> 
> Most of these stores carry $300-$1000 models (of all brands, but especially Jackson) and then when they finally get a super high end USA whatever, it stagnates cause they either don't let people freely play it (giant signs that say ask for assistance, which shys a lot of potential buyers), or don't set it up or try to push it, and it just becomes wall candy.
> 
> That, or they grossly overestimated the demand for that specific model at their location. Either way, It's just kind of a shitty reality of brick and mortar instrument sales.



it could also have to do with that people are fine to make some compromises when they get a sub 1k guitar but as soon as they go for something pretty pricey, they want the feature set to be just right for them which is obviously much more difficult to cater to in a single store


----------



## xzacx

FitRocker33 said:


> Add to that the fact that I observed the necks to be made of an extremely uninteresting piece of maple along with a scarf joint,and it becomes harder to justify one for so much money.



I'll take a scarf joint any day. Other than some limited runs (JCF NAMM Rhoads run, for example), really old stuff, or one-offs, pretty much all modern USA Jacksons have them. I'd also much rather have a plain piece of stable maple than something that's fancy and moves.


----------



## nistley

cardinal said:


> I’m constantly amazed the $4000 modern metal guitars sell in any real numbers in the first instance.



As any jobless teenager aspiring to be the next djent superstar will tell you, an $8k custom of a signature is the best investment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nistley said:


> As any jobless teenager aspiring to be the next djent superstar will tell you, an $8k custom of a signature is the best investment.



That's the thing, those folks aren't teenagers anymore. 

It's been almost a decade since djent took off, maybe a slight bit longer. Teenagers and 20-somethings in high school and college are now adults with real jobs.


----------



## FitRocker33

Ok well since I kinda ribbed some aspects of the jug guitar I will give one huge thumbs up to Misha’s daphne blue Jackson relic strat with the flame neck and vintage inspired touches.

Just sucks that THAT is not a produced sig. model!

Something sexy about a guitar which gives off a dad rock vibe at first glance, but it’s really a fire breathing sleeper.

Kinda like some of those late 80’s 5.0 mustangs. Not much to look at but if modded they HAUL ass!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the thing, those folks aren't teenagers anymore.
> 
> It's been almost a decade since djent took off, maybe a slight bit longer. Teenagers and 20-somethings in high school and college are now adults with real jobs.



I thought when we got a real job, we were supposed to stop playing metal, buy a custom shop strat and try to find a Dumble clone for ultimate blues to be in our home studio?


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the thing, those folks aren't teenagers anymore.
> 
> It's been almost a decade since djent took off, maybe a slight bit longer. Teenagers and 20-somethings in high school and college are now adults with real jobs.


Can confirm, I am a 23 year old djent kid at heart who now has a real job and a real income. Now I'm just getting started in collecting way too expensive equipment lol.


----------



## FitRocker33

Man I am NOT looking forward to becoming a geezer down the road...


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> Can confirm, I am a 23 year old djent kid at heart who now has a real job and a real income. Now I'm just getting started in collecting way too expensive equipment lol.



Same story here pretty much - 25 and finally on an income that can support my gear fetish


----------



## Humbuck

FitRocker33 said:


> Man I am NOT looking forward to becoming a geezer down the road...



It's way better than the alternative...


----------



## bulb

To be honest, I have been pleasantly surprised on several occasions by how well these guitars seem to move, I definitely didn’t expect it, but I’m obviously quite happy for it haha.

The feedback to the refresh has apparently been positive so I hope these ones do well too!


----------



## nistley

bulb said:


> To be honest, I have been pleasantly surprised on several occasions by how well these guitars seem to move, I definitely didn’t expect it, but I’m obviously quite happy for it haha.
> 
> The feedback to the refresh has apparently been positive so I hope these ones do well too!



They look pretty sweet, and are very unique, but tasteful. And you pioneered an original genre, so the market worships it, so well done


----------



## Mattykoda

Heard you guys like sparkly finishes


----------



## Vyn

bulb said:


> To be honest, I have been pleasantly surprised on several occasions by how well these guitars seem to move, I definitely didn’t expect it, but I’m obviously quite happy for it haha.
> 
> The feedback to the refresh has apparently been positive so I hope these ones do well too!



I think half of that is because they are stupidly versatile. I've been at home recording disgustingly high-gain, distorted guitar riffs then in the same day gone to a guitar lesson later playing some slow smooth jazz. It's not an outrageous shredder neck profile but it's not a baseball bat either. It's basically a swiss army knife.


----------



## bulb

Vyn said:


> I think half of that is because they are stupidly versatile. I've been at home recording disgustingly high-gain, distorted guitar riffs then in the same day gone to a guitar lesson later playing some slow smooth jazz. It's not an outrageous shredder neck profile but it's not a baseball bat either. It's basically a swiss army knife.


I’m honestly very happy to hear that, as that was exactly what I was designing the guitar to be!


----------



## Curt

Tbh the only thing that has stopped me from buying the gray 6er pro is the lack of a floyd.


----------



## bulb

Curt said:


> Tbh the only thing that has stopped me from buying the gray 6er pro is the lack of a floyd.



The goal is to eventually expand the line to cover as many bases as possible, but the responsible way to do that is slow and focused.


----------



## goobaba

bulb said:


> The goal is to eventually expand the line to cover as many bases as possible, but the responsible way to do that is slow and focused.



You heard it here first! Floyd Rose HT6 confirmed NAMM 2019!


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> You heard it here first! Floyd Rose HT6 confirmed NAMM 2019!


And in 2020 Misha will leave Jackson to make Mansoor Guitars. I'll bet any money it eventually happens. When it does I'll come right back to this post lol.


----------



## nistley

Albake21 said:


> And in 2020 Misha will leave Jackson to make Mansoor Guitars. I'll bet any money it eventually happens. When it does I'll come right back to this post lol.



Not everyone wants to be in guitar business, especially when endorsing so much stuff and running own pedal company. Besides, we don't know how AbasiGuitars is going to fare, it's at very least a "polarizing" design.


----------



## bulb

nistley said:


> Not everyone wants to be in guitar business, especially when endorsing so much stuff and running own pedal company. Besides, we don't know how AbasiGuitars is going to fare, it's at very least a "polarizing" design.



Hey that's a rather astute observation. 
Manufacturing is A LOT of work, and has a ton of overhead, so margins are generally not great, especially as you scale. It's obviously possible for it to be successful, and I think Abasi guitars has all the makings of a potential success, I just don't have the time or energy to get into manufacturing to be honest, and currently my time is spent on projects with generally better ROI.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Hey that's a rather astute observation.
> Manufacturing is A LOT of work, and has a ton of overhead, so margins are generally not great, especially as you scale. It's obviously possible for it to be successful, and I think Abasi guitars has all the makings of a potential success, I just don't have the time or energy to get into manufacturing to be honest, and currently my time is spent on projects with generally better ROI.


I mean... I'd honestly trust you with your own guitar company and would most likely invest in it. So in 2020 I'll be there to purchase one


----------



## zarg

the new color for the six string import one (pro series in red trans) listed for 729€ here in Germany, I feel like the gunmetal grey pro series was really well priced at 630€ (still is, no brainer to get that if you're not absolutely set on the red). similiarly the ht7 new color (black gloss) made a jump of almost 100€, so I'm assuming existent colors will go up once stock is gone ... makes the price/performance ratio quite a bit worse but it's still an amazing guitar to get (I absolutely love mine and plan to get a US 6 string soon)


----------



## Albake21

zarg said:


> the new color for the six string import one (pro series in red trans) listed for 729€ here in Germany, I feel like the gunmetal grey pro series was really well priced at 630€ (still is, no brainer to get that if you're not absolutely set on the red). similiarly the ht7 new color (black gloss) made a jump of almost 100€, so I'm assuming existent colors will go up once stock is gone ... makes the price/performance ratio quite a bit worse but it's still an amazing guitar to get (I absolutely love mine and plan to get a US 6 string soon)


Over in the US the trans red HT6 is $50 more than the white/grey while the gloss black HT7 is $50 cheaper than the trans blue/grey.


----------



## zarg

Albake21 said:


> Over in the US the trans red HT6 is $50 more than the white/grey while the gloss black HT7 is $50 cheaper than the trans blue/grey.



weird, maybe the prices will settle once they are actually in stock. thanks for the info!


----------



## Rich5150

Diggin the refresh, would love to add the Amber tiger to my original Laguna, the neck on these is just perfect IMO and i actually just got rid of my other two 7's.


----------



## Mattykoda

Not sure if it's been mentioned but there's gonna be a gloss black seven pro model



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MshManP7GBLK


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Will they release the Floyded 7 string version that he is touring with?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mattykoda said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but there's gonna be a gloss black seven pro model
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MshManP7GBLK



Misha be like "Don't worry, I remember my Ibanez roots."


----------



## Albake21

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Will they release the Floyded 7 string version that he is touring with?


Misha said maybe in the future but not anytime soon.


----------



## teqnick

How good are these US models playing compared to say Mayones , Ibby Prestiges, EBMM? I see so many pro series reviews, not much on the USA model though


----------



## cmtd

teqnick said:


> How good are these US models playing compared to say Mayones , Ibby Prestiges, EBMM? I see so many pro series reviews, not much on the USA model though



I have a USA Jugg and an JP16. Never played a Mayones, or a prestige.

The big discrepancy to me was the finish work.

The EBMM finish work is much better than what I got on my HT6. Set-up better, much better fretwork, etc. The finish on the neck of the JP was much smoother. Not that the Jackson was rough, but I am biased here because the JP neck profile and finish is probably my favorite I've ever played

That being said the HT6 is still a very nice guitar, mine just took a trip to the shop to get the finish work to where I wanted it. Needed a minor shim to the neck, fret edges filed, nut filing, and a general setup. Aside from that it has been a great guitar.


----------



## wildchild

will they stop production of the old colors grey, white, flamed black and ocean burst??? thanks


----------



## teqnick

cmtd said:


> I have a USA Jugg and an JP16. Never played a Mayones, or a prestige.
> 
> The big discrepancy to me was the finish work.
> 
> The EBMM finish work is much better than what I got on my HT6. Set-up better, much better fretwork, etc. The finish on the neck of the JP was much smoother. Not that the Jackson was rough, but I am biased here because the JP neck profile and finish is probably my favorite I've ever played
> 
> That being said the HT6 is still a very nice guitar, mine just took a trip to the shop to get the finish work to where I wanted it. Needed a minor shim to the neck, fret edges filed, nut filing, and a general setup. Aside from that it has been a great guitar.


thanks for the insight. I'm looking to pick up a silverburst model, but if these are the kinda things coming on a higher priced shredder style guitar, i'll pick up a Duvell instead.


----------



## Albake21

wildchild said:


> will they stop production of the old colors grey, white, flamed black and ocean burst??? thanks


I don't think so. Those colors seem to still be selling right now.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

teqnick said:


> thanks for the insight. I'm looking to pick up a silverburst model, but if these are the kinda things coming on a higher priced shredder style guitar, i'll pick up a Duvell instead.



can't go wrong with a Duvell, worlds slickest bolt on neck joint, its phenomenal.


----------



## USMarine75

bulb said:


> In all seriousness, yeah thinner finishes seem to resonate better. I think gloss finishes look absolutely fantastic, but they definitely seem to choke the guitar a little, at least if you use a thick poly finish.
> 
> Thick poly finishes work well for looks because the guitar will always look the same. Nitro finishes are much thinner and definitely sound better but are rather brittle and age over time, this can be something that’s desirable on some instruments but I didn’t think it fit the vibe of this sig.
> 
> Definitely digging the Satin as the guitar seems to resonate a touch more, feels nicer against my sweaty arms live, and also I think it looks absolutely fantastic with the flame top. I also find that for whatever reason, the Satin hasn’t buffed or glossed out on any of my guitars, and I have played some of them for a long while now, so there doesn’t seem to be that downside!



*From GUITARWORLD 2009 interview with EVH and three of his partners/designers at EVH Gear:*

GW - I understand that Chip made eight different guitars and numbered each one so you could test finish options without making biased assumptions.

ELLIS - Guitar number 4 won the battle in the batch of eight guitars that we made. We tried everything from rubbing gunstock oil on the body, to a sealer, to thin-skin lacquer, heavy polyester and thick urethane. We ended up going with a very thin acrylic finish.

VAN HALEN - And we left parts of the body exposed, so it breathes. A violin isn’t sealed or clear coated on the inside of the body. With age it will only sound better.

BRUCK - Whatever you put on top of the wood dampens its resonating capability.

ELLIS - This doesn’t look like the typical production guitar that’s covered in clear finish and everything is smooth as can be. It is more like a violin. The finish is thin enough that it doesn’t negatively affect the sound. The finish is another essential part of the instrument.


----------



## Casper777

cmtd said:


> I have a USA Jugg and an JP16. Never played a Mayones, or a prestige.
> 
> The big discrepancy to me was the finish work.
> 
> The EBMM finish work is much better than what I got on my HT6. Set-up better, much better fretwork, etc. The finish on the neck of the JP was much smoother. Not that the Jackson was rough, but I am biased here because the JP neck profile and finish is probably my favorite I've ever played
> 
> That being said the HT6 is still a very nice guitar, mine just took a trip to the shop to get the finish work to where I wanted it. Needed a minor shim to the neck, fret edges filed, nut filing, and a general setup. Aside from that it has been a great guitar.



Agree with you. The HT6 is a nice guitar and I'm happy with mine (lambo orange LE). Sounds and plays great. However I'm happy to have been able to get a good deal on it. I struggle to justify paying more for an HT6 than for a basic custom Suhr or a mayones regius wich both are of much higher quality (mostly fret work, impossible to beat Suhr on that front, finish,...) wood stability. I've had suhr or even cheaper guitars going out or their case still in tune after 9 months, whereas the HT6 moves each time the temperature does up or down 5 degrees LOL. Guess it's part of the signature model premium...


----------



## jephjacques

USMarine75 said:


> *From GUITARWORLD 2009 interview with EVH and three of his partners/designers at EVH Gear:*
> 
> GW - I understand that Chip made eight different guitars and numbered each one so you could test finish options without making biased assumptions.
> 
> ELLIS - Guitar number 4 won the battle in the batch of eight guitars that we made. We tried everything from rubbing gunstock oil on the body, to a sealer, to thin-skin lacquer, heavy polyester and thick urethane. We ended up going with a very thin acrylic finish.
> 
> VAN HALEN - And we left parts of the body exposed, so it breathes. A violin isn’t sealed or clear coated on the inside of the body. With age it will only sound better.
> 
> BRUCK - Whatever you put on top of the wood dampens its resonating capability.
> 
> ELLIS - This doesn’t look like the typical production guitar that’s covered in clear finish and everything is smooth as can be. It is more like a violin. The finish is thin enough that it doesn’t negatively affect the sound. The finish is another essential part of the instrument.



The trouble with this kind of experiment is you can't control for the wood itself- there is no way to tell whether the difference in finish makes MORE of a difference than the specific pieces of wood in each instrument. You can debate it all day (my hunch is that both affect the sound but vastly less than pickups, strings, and playing technique) but there's no way to be objective about it.

Also EVH is 1000 years old and has completely destroyed his hearing lmao


----------



## xzacx

jephjacques said:


> The trouble with this kind of experiment is you can't control for the wood itself- there is no way to tell whether the difference in finish makes MORE of a difference than the specific pieces of wood in each instrument. You can debate it all day (my hunch is that both affect the sound but vastly less than pickups, strings, and playing technique) but there's no way to be objective about it.



Like when people claim fretboard wood makes a difference, swap rosewood and maple board necks, and don't take into account that those boards are attached to two different woods, meaning there's no way to know whether it's the fretboard, neck, or combination of the two that makes it sound different - much less if it was representative of the entire species. I typically think Korina guitars sound great, but from having had a handful of them, I don't think they are consistent tonally at all - I just know I've liked them all. At this point in my life, I have owned enough of them to know that an individual guitar either sounds good, or it doesn't. And just because one does, another with matching specs might not.


----------



## Albake21

A bit off topic, and I'm not sure if this has been talked about yet, but is there any difference between the Pro's and USA's neck? I know the radius is different, but I tried a Pro HT7 and though the neck was too thick and the shoulders were WAY too big for my taste. Would I think the same way with a USA HT7?


----------



## jephjacques

Haven’t played a pro so I dunno. I find the USA necks very comfortable. Not Ibanez thin but not chunky either, sort of like a Jackson soloist.


----------



## USMarine75

jephjacques said:


> The trouble with this kind of experiment is you can't control for the wood itself- there is no way to tell whether the difference in finish makes MORE of a difference than the specific pieces of wood in each instrument. You can debate it all day (my hunch is that both affect the sound but vastly less than pickups, strings, and playing technique) but there's no way to be objective about it.
> 
> Also EVH is 1000 years old and has completely destroyed his hearing lmao









Here's another good one:
https://www.fender.com/articles/tech-talk/the-science-and-style-of-finishes


----------



## jephjacques

Forgive me for being skeptical of marketing speak from a guitar company when it comes to discussing the physics of the instrument.


----------



## nicktao

Does anyone have an USA HT6 that they could measure? I used to have one, but forgot what they felt like. I'm curious about the neck dimensions at the 1st and 12th fret.
It used to be listed but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's changed in the revision. The new series looks ideal in pretty much every other way. I'm still kinda bummed about the switch to flame tops, but I get it. I'm looking to pick up that daphne blue at the musiczoo.


----------



## xzacx

nicktao said:


> Does anyone have an USA HT6 that they could measure? I used to have one, but forgot what they felt like. I'm curious about the neck dimensions at the 1st and 12th fret.
> It used to be listed but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's changed in the revision. The new series looks ideal in pretty much every other way. I'm still kinda bummed about the switch to flame tops, but I get it. I'm looking to pick up that daphne blue at the musiczoo.



TMZ lists the neck measurements a lot of times, so I'm sure they have the tools to do it - just hit them up and get the measurements of that exact guitar, since there's always going to be some variation on necks that are finished by hand.


----------



## Andromalia

jephjacques said:


> Forgive me for being skeptical of marketing speak from a guitar company when it comes to discussing the physics of the instrument.



It makes sense that *anything* that affects the way the pickups vibrate relating to the strings has an effect on tone. It also makes sense that, since nobody ***** agrees on anything on the subject, that this effect is minimal, if even perceptible by human ears. Two different pieces of timber likely have more differences between them than another layer of oil.


----------



## Matt08642

jephjacques said:


> Forgive me for being skeptical of marketing speak from a guitar company when it comes to discussing the physics of the instrument.



"these big huge chords, you can just hear every note. The dynamics are unreal! big HUGE chords, yknow?"


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Andromalia said:


> It makes sense that *anything* that affects the way the pickups vibrate relating to the strings has an effect on tone.



I’m concerned that my pickups aren’t vibrating enough to sound good. Any suggestions?


----------



## StevenC

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I’m concerned that my pickups aren’t vibrating enough to sound good. Any suggestions?


If you take a string as your frame of reference you will see the pickups vibrating clear as day.


----------



## Xaios

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I’m concerned that my pickups aren’t vibrating enough to sound good. Any suggestions?


While the strings vibrating through the magnetic field creating by your pickups creates a change in flux, vibrating pickups creates a change in the change in flux. You could also call this the second flux derivative, if you will, or fluxceleration. For optimal tone, your fluxceleration should have a slope of 432Hz.


----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> While the strings vibrating through the magnetic field creating by your pickups creates a change in flux, vibrating pickups creates a change in the change in flux. You could also call this the second flux derivative, if you will, or fluxceleration. For optimal tone, your fluxceleration should have a slope of 432Hz.


Why stop at fluxceleration? ALW is well versed in fluxjerk.


----------



## BigViolin

Mount them on a bed of pubes.


----------



## nicktao

I've been watching these for a while now and I don't think I'm being too picky when it's a nearly 4k guitar, but I can't seem to find a top that I can consider worth it. The only one I've liked is the last one at Eddie's.


----------



## Albake21

nicktao said:


> I've been watching these for a while now and I don't think I'm being too picky when it's a nearly 4k guitar, but I can't seem to find a top that I can consider worth it. The only one I've liked is the last one at Eddie's.


I personally don't find any of the new HT6s or HT7s worth the money. Considering I haven't seen one person post a NGD for one or even talk about them since they released, it's safe to say I'm not alone with that opinion. People are better off grabbing a used one with an ebony fretboard for almost half the price of these new ones. Just my


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> I personally don't find any of the new HT6s or HT7s worth the money. Considering I haven't seen one person post a NGD for one or even talk about them since they released, it's safe to say I'm not alone with that opinion. People are better off grabbing a used one with an ebony fretboard for almost half the price of these new ones. Just my



Less tone though.


----------



## nicktao

The thing that drew me most was that I already dug the HT6s I had previously, but upstate, ebony doesn't do too well, even with a humidifier.
After picking up a JP15, I fell in love with roasted maple, it's just so incredibly stable. That plus the satin finish and colorways is what makes the refresh so appealing.

It is unfortunate that it all comes with a nearly 1k upcharge versus the previous lines.
What's interesting is that pretty much all manufacturers have increased their prices to a point where I can't really justify a new purchase unless I absolutely love it. Even musicman has reached 3-4k for the JPs, which compared to the used market is nutty.

I'm just wondering at what point it'll stop since guitars have been on a constant increase in price for years. I remember buying my first high end guitar around 4 years ago. It was a JP12 and at that time it was around 2200, now the JPxx line is hovering around 3k.


----------



## Albake21

nicktao said:


> The thing that drew me most was that I already dug the HT6s I had previously, but upstate, ebony doesn't do too well, even with a humidifier.
> After picking up a JP15, I fell in love with roasted maple, it's just so incredibly stable. That plus the satin finish and colorways is what makes the refresh so appealing.
> 
> It is unfortunate that it all comes with a nearly 1k upcharge versus the previous lines.
> What's interesting is that pretty much all manufacturers have increased their prices to a point where I can't really justify a new purchase unless I absolutely love it. Even musicman has reached 3-4k for the JPs, which compared to the used market is nutty.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point it'll stop since guitars have been on a constant increase in price for years. I remember buying my first high end guitar around 4 years ago. It was a JP12 and at that time it was around 2200, now the JPxx line is hovering around 3k.


I never buy new anymore for that exact reason. Expensive guitars are turning into what it's like to buy a new car. Once it leaves the lot/shop, the value drops like crazy. Same thing happened to the Mayones I bought. It was only a month old but was WAY cheaper than new price.


----------



## goobaba

Used is the way to go! I will only buy new if there is no used market for what I want.

You can find the matte black HT6's for ~1500 used.

I wonder if their pricing strategy is partly to limit the aftermarket for used ones. Less new ones being bought means that the ones out in the wild retain their resale better. CONSPIRACY!

...yeah I'm pretty sure that's how economics works haha


----------



## Vyn

I actually think (and people are probably going to disagree with me on this one) but the HT6/HT7 Pro's if you can find for a good price new or used are actually a great value for money guitar. They might not have actual Hipshot hardware but the OEM Jackson stuff is solid. I've really come to love the neck profile on these lately for some reason and I'll be damned if I can work it out.


----------



## Agoraphobia

The Pro models are, from what I've experienced, not too different. The only noticeable differences are variations in the woods, build quality, and the components.


----------



## Albake21

Agoraphobia said:


> The Pro models are, from what I've experienced, not too different. The only noticeable differences are variations in the woods, build quality, and the components.


That's.... basically everything that makes up a guitar. Plus the fretboard radius is 20" on the USA and 16" on the Pro.


----------



## Spicypickles

Haha, I hope that comment was made in jest.


----------



## Vyn

I think what he was getting at was the feel isn't too different from the USA's - They have the same dimensions, the only difference being the fretboard radius. Having played both Pro and USA HT6s/HT7s the feel is similar. Obviously the tone is going to be different and you can notice the difference in build quality, mostly with the tuners, bridge and fret ends but to be honest I think the best bang for buck if you want Misha's sound/guitar is a Pro model with a set of Jugs/Rags and a good set up. You'll save yourself $2k-3k in the process.


----------



## katsumura78

I have a matte blue USA HT7 and Pro HT6. Both are super solid guitars but obviously the USA sounds better. My red satin ht6 comes in tomorrow and if I didn’t get a good deal on it I doubt I would’ve ever bought one. Carbon fiber pickup covers look sick and roasted woods are baller so that made the decision a little easier too. NGD this weekend.


----------



## Demartan

Vyn said:


> I think what he was getting at was the feel isn't too different from the USA's - They have the same dimensions, the only difference being the fretboard radius. Having played both Pro and USA HT6s/HT7s the feel is similar. Obviously the tone is going to be different and you can notice the difference in build quality, mostly with the tuners, bridge and fret ends but to be honest I think the best bang for buck if you want Misha's sound/guitar is a Pro model with a set of Jugs/Rags and a good set up. You'll save yourself $2k-3k in the process.



I second this, tried a USA HT7 vs my Pro HT7; ended up deciding the 'upgrade' is not worth 2500 euros. It cost me less than 500 euros to upgrade to a set of Ragnaroks, graphtech nut, sturdier hipshot volume knobs and a full setup by a pro luthier.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I have a HT6 and HT7 Pro. The 6 has Juggs in it and the 7 still has the stock pickups. I'm sure the USA models are a little nicer in terms of build quality and some of the hardware but I cant justify the price difference with these guitars. Upgrading the Pro's is where its at for me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think comparing a new Pro to a used HT6 from last year's model is a definite value worth upgrading to given how much more the USAs would cost.

My buddy is selling a Silverburst HT7 for $1800 right now, and I'd say it's worth the extra cost in that sense. But comparing a new HT7 ($3700??) is fucking nutty to say that they are nearly 3k better than a Pro Jackson. 

I can definitely say the USA ones feel nicer, but yeah a used 2016/17 HT for under 2k is about where I'd draw that line. Crazy how pricey these new ones are.


----------



## Vyn

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think comparing a new Pro to a used HT6 from last year's model is a definite value worth upgrading to given how much more the USAs would cost.
> 
> My buddy is selling a Silverburst HT7 for $1800 right now, and I'd say it's worth the extra cost in that sense. But comparing a new HT7 ($3700??) is fucking nutty to say that they are nearly 3k better than a Pro Jackson.
> 
> I can definitely say the USA ones feel nicer, but yeah a used 2016/17 HT for under 2k is about where I'd draw that line. Crazy how pricey these new ones are.



Used for sure, I was comparing the brand new options with each other. Although even then, a used Pro that someone's thrown decent pickups in is an even better deal again.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Vyn said:


> Used for sure, I was comparing the brand new options with each other. Although even then, a used Pro that someone's thrown decent pickups in is an even better deal again.



Or find a used prestige RGA... even better deal


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> Or find a used prestige RGA... even better deal


I guess that's my problem with the pros. You can literally get a used prestige Ibanez for the same price and that prestige will blow the pro out of the water.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah you really have to want a Jackson to buy the Pro HT6 in this kind of market. There are countless maple/ebony/basswood options available in the mid range now. The Pro is a solid guitar though, played one over the weekend at a Guitar Center. Felt in line with the new Premiums from Ibanez they had in too.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> I guess that's my problem with the pros. You can literally get a used prestige Ibanez for the same price and that prestige will blow the pro out of the water.



agreed when the only actual "features" that are true to the US models are the body carve and choice of headstock, it's a pretty tough sell to overpay for it.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

I have an HT-7Pro. I put Nazgul/Sentients in her and shes flawless now. Might change out the bridge idk. Too bad it didnt come with a battery pack. Id put Fishmans in.


----------



## Albake21

TheFireSky5150 said:


> I have an HT-7Pro. I put Nazgul/Sentients in her and shes flawless now. Might change out the bridge idk. Too bad it didnt come with a battery pack. Id put Fishmans in.


Why not throw the battery into the back cavity? That's what I did with my Mayones. I just velcro'd it to the inside.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Thats a good idea


Albake21 said:


> Why not throw the battery into the back cavity? That's what I did with my Mayones. I just velcro'd it to the inside.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Albake21 said:


> Why not throw the battery into the back cavity? That's what I did with my Mayones. I just velcro'd it to the inside.


Hey man, would you mind showing me a pic of how its placed in your Mayones, so i can get a better idea?


----------



## Albake21

TheFireSky5150 said:


> Hey man, would you mind showing me a pic of how its placed in your Mayones, so i can get a better idea?


It's just velcro'd to the wall, that's all. It honestly doesn't have to be in a specific spot, it can be anywhere.


----------



## katsumura78

Its been a few days but the guitar is a keeper. Sounds mean as heck. Roasted maple ftw.


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> Its been a few days but the guitar is a keeper. Sounds mean as heck. Roasted maple ftw.



Gorgeous! And I’m glad you dig it, I actually need to get myself one of the solid color 6s, maybe I’ll do Daphne Blue.


----------



## katsumura78

bulb said:


> Gorgeous! And I’m glad you dig it, I actually need to get myself one of the solid color 6s, maybe I’ll do Daphne Blue.



I almost went with Daphne Blue but I've never owned a red guitar so I said screw it red it is. Plus the pickup covers really give it the Ferrari vibe you went for on this.


----------



## bulb

katsumura78 said:


> I almost went with Daphne Blue but I've never owned a red guitar so I said screw it red it is. Plus the pickup covers really give it the Ferrari vibe you went for on this.


No you did good, I think it’s my favorite color of the Solid bunch which is weird because Blue is my favorite color. I have a red 7 so it makes sense to do Blue for the 6!


----------



## katsumura78

I blame it on the OCD but I did kinda the same thing. My ht7 is the matte blue frost lol! Either way both guitars are so sick! Juggernauts and Ragnaroks couldn’t be more different too.


----------



## Albake21

katsumura78 said:


> Its been a few days but the guitar is a keeper. Sounds mean as heck. Roasted maple ftw.


Awesome looking! Red is definitely my favorite even though funny enough my favorite color is blue too.


----------



## goobaba

Be careful with that roasted neck! Jeff Kiesel said that it makes the wood too brittle and weak haha


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

No worries: Buffing to satin instead of gloss makes up for the t0an loss.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Just installed Juggernauts in my HT6 pro. After installing those and possibly swapping out for a Hipshot bridge, I might have around $1k in that guitar, I don't see how I could justify spending nearly $4k on a new USA model. Some of the fit and finish might be a touch better but no way is it 3-4x better overall. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Albake21

Apex1rg7x said:


> Just installed Juggernauts in my HT6 pro. After installing those and possibly swapping out for a Hipshot bridge, I might have around $1k in that guitar, I don't see how I could justify spending nearly $4k on a new USA model. Some of the fit and finish might be a touch better but no way is it 3-4x better overall. Just my 2 cents.


Brand new? Hell no they aren't worth it IMO, but used they definitely are. I've seen the ones with ebony board sell as cheap as $1500 and for that price they are without a doubt worth it.


----------



## cmtd

Apex1rg7x said:


> Just installed Juggernauts in my HT6 pro. After installing those and possibly swapping out for a Hipshot bridge, I might have around $1k in that guitar, I don't see how I could justify spending nearly $4k on a new USA model. Some of the fit and finish might be a touch better but no way is it 3-4x better overall. Just my 2 cents.



Have you played both USA and import models?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

cmtd said:


> Have you played both USA and import models?



I have not played the USA model. My opinion is that the Import with a few upgrades gets you a pretty badass guitar for around $1k. I've owned many high USA built guitars in the past and while they are nice, the price tag doesn't always justify the difference.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's a very opinionated subject in the first place and your worth of specs and how well something is made. However there absolutely is a substantial difference in build quality between both guitars. I've owned several of the Gloss HT's, and I've played 2 Pro's at local stores. Solid guitar for 1k, but not that close to the USA.


----------



## Vyn

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's a very opinionated subject in the first place and your worth of specs and how well something is made. However there absolutely is a substantial difference in build quality between both guitars. I've owned several of the Gloss HT's, and I've played 2 Pro's at local stores. Solid guitar for 1k, but not that close to the USA.



The point we are making is that the Pros and some upgrades they are capable of being on-par with the USA's when compared to price/feature set. Personally the only two questions I asked myself were "Do I care about a 20inch radius and being made in the USA for the price difference?" The answer to both was no.

Also, outside of the US, finding a used USA (let alone finding one for a reasonable price) is extremely difficult (I won't say impossible but I'm yet to see a used HT7 or HT6 USA for less than the equivalent of $2500USD. Most of them are $3k USD).


----------



## jephjacques

Unless you get it re-fretted you're not getting SS frets on a Pro series. Whether that matters is up to you but between that, the cheaper tuners, and the non-Hipshot bridge, it's not "on par." Good guitars? Sure. But not the same as a USA model.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sure but that kind of logic can be applied to literally anything, following that the only American made guitars you should be buying is Kiesels because they're better than imports at their price range. But also because they're available for just over 1k. Either way there is still a lot that differentiates the Pro from the USA line. Why would they cannibalize their high end guitars for?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sure but that kind of logic can be applied to literally anything, following that the only American made guitars you should be buying is Kiesels because they're better than imports at their price range. But also because they're available for just over 1k. Either way there is still a lot that differentiates the Pro from the USA line. Why would they cannibalize their high end guitars for?




If someone is in USA a used HT6 or 7 is worth the difference in price over a pro. That is indisputable and that was the point.


----------



## cmtd

I don't think anyone is claiming the imports are bad guitars. But following this logic, I could by a set of original PAFs, an abr1 bridge, and some vintage tuners, slap them on an Epiphone LP studio and say it's "on par" with a 59' les paul?

I own a USA ht6, and have played the imports. The finish quality is what you are paying for, not the hardware/pickups. While I don't at all think the pro is a bad quality guitar, it isn't a USA.

I just looked on reverb for used HT6's as I typed this post. There is a black USA for $1850 usd, and this isn't uncommon.


----------



## Vyn

As I said before:

Mishas Sig?

I'm not disputing that a used USA is a better deal over an upgraded Pro IF you live in the US. However, brand new I don't think the premium on a USA is worth the extra you get. Is the finish better on the USA? Yes. Do I think that's worth an extra $2k+ USD? Nope.


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> As I said before:
> 
> Mishas Sig?
> 
> I'm not disputing that a used USA is a better deal over an upgraded Pro IF you live in the US. However, brand new I don't think the premium on a USA is worth the extra you get. Is the finish better on the USA? Yes. Do I think that's worth an extra $2k+ USD? Nope.



Isn't it also better pickups, hardware, fretwork, binding, and QC? And sometimes woods, in the case of quilt maple.


----------



## Vyn

narad said:


> Isn't it also better pickups, hardware, fretwork, binding, and QC? And sometimes woods, in the case of quilt maple.



I'm talking from the perspective of taking a Pro, upgrading the tuners, bridge and pickups (which I've mentioned before) The only differences then are the radius (20 on the USA, 16 on the pro), frets (SS vs Standard), finishes and woods. 

The SS vs Standard fret debate has been going on for years, personally I've never had a problem ever with nickle frets, if a guitar has SS then that's a bonus, it's not a make or break feature for me. 20 radius vs 16... There's a difference but having played either I couldn't really care, they both feel good.

Finishes and woods - both do have an effect on the tone but it's nowhere near the amount the pickups and the amp/signal chain. If you have BKP rags/juggs, a Horizon Devices PD, an AxeFx, an Invective, a 5150 etc you're going to get pretty close to Misha's tone. 

The last 10% or even 5% of that tone tsnt going to be so much because of the finish or the woods, it's going to be you don't have Misha's right hand and left hand.


----------



## TedintheShed

"Worth" and "value" are subjective. And while there may be diminishing returns moving from a Pro to a US model, that doesn't mean the value is less.


----------



## Vyn

TedintheShed said:


> "Worth" and "value" are subjective. And while there may be diminishing returns moving from a Pro to a US model, that doesn't mean the value is less.



Agreed with worth and value being subjective, others on the board probably think that the extra $$$ is indeed worth the move to the USA. Having played both though, IMO there's not THAT much of a difference to warrant (again IMO) spending the additional money. For the price of the USA's new you pretty much can get whatever guitar you want, although if the HT is what you're after then go nuts.


----------



## Dcm81

cmtd said:


> I don't think anyone is claiming the imports are bad guitars. But following this logic, I could by a set of original PAFs, an abr1 bridge, and some vintage tuners, slap them on an Epiphone LP studio and say it's "on par" with a 59' les paul?



Eh, not the best example....it'll probably be much better


----------



## bulb

sevenstring gonna sevenstring


----------



## Andromalia

narad said:


> Isn't it also better pickups, hardware, fretwork, binding, and QC? And sometimes woods, in the case of quilt maple.


To be honest, QC isn't a factor: if the guitar is bad, don't buy it. Or return it if bought online. In the EU we have a 7 days refund-no-questions-asked policy for everything bought online (barring consumables, food etc)



> sevenstring gonna sevenstring



Come on, *dare* tell me you expected otherwise


----------



## bulb

Andromalia said:


> To be honest, QC isn't a factor: if the guitar is bad, don't buy it. Or return it if bought online. In the EU we have a 7 days refund-no-questions-asked policy for everything bought online (barring consumables, food etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, *dare* tell me you expected otherwise


see that join date haha?


----------



## Andromalia

Which is exactly why I was asking


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's a very opinionated subject in the first place and your worth of specs and how well something is made. However there absolutely is a substantial difference in build quality between both guitars. I've owned several of the Gloss HT's, and I've played 2 Pro's at local stores. Solid guitar for 1k, but not that close to the USA.



I think your missing the point. Are you questioning my understanding of the difference in quality? If so, stop. I never once said the build quality from the Pro to the US model was the same nor did I say they are on par with each other. What I did say, If you read it and could separate my opinion from yours is that a Pro model with a few upgrades makes a really really good guitar that "I" cant justify the $2-3k difference for the US model. Everyone wants to argue about this, but I think many are missing the point.


----------



## jephjacques

I only play Strictly7s now anyway


----------



## Jonathan20022

What? No, my whole point is just because you can't fathom there being a better guitar equivalent to the extra cost of 2k doesn't turn that into the objective reality. I understand you can't justify that extra cost, but saying that the Jackson isn't worth it's upcharge.

Like jeph mentioned, SS Frets are an upgrade that isn't available on the Imports. The cheapest SS Refret you can normally find is usually just over 200, with professional fretwork all the way up to 300. You're getting a Maple top vs a veneer which objectively costs more. BKP Pickups, Hipshot bridge tuners. You get my point.

The Pro line Misha costs 800-900, adding the cost of everything else gets you pretty close to the cost of a USA Jackson. At least before this year's model. 

Hipshot Bridge + Tuners = $120
Professional SS Fretwork = $300
BKP Pickups = $300

That's already over $700 in upgrades, not even counting the wood cost which I can't really talk about since I've never bought and worked with figured maple. But looking at Jackson's Custom Shop Select upcharges, $450 for a Quilt top, and $400 for a Flame top. 

So the Pro is literally missing close to $1200 in features the USA Jackson has. The rest of the cost you can attribute to the cost of whatever else I glossed over and labor costs that Jackson is offsetting for what they pay their luthiers to build it. And the guys working at Jackson absolutely build a better guitar than the guitars built overseas.

Also keep in mind, I'm comparing the import with the first generation Juggernauts. When they were 2800 - 3200 new, the 2018 guitars are quite a bit more hefty price wise but I only have experience owning the gloss guitars.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I feel like were beating a dead horse here. I never said anything about the cost of upgrades between the 2 models as a whole. I said that taking a Pro model and doing a couple upgrades makes it a sick ass guitar without having to spend the $3000+ price tag of a new one. One decision that I'm more than ok with for what I need.

I bought a used HT6 and installed BKP's and total I'm around $800 into it. I may replace the bridge with a Hipshot for an additional $100 so lets say $900 total.

I decided to go that route instead of paying over $2k for a used USA model because I couldn't justify to "myself" the price difference, so again its not me saying they are equal or I don't understand the difference in terms of quality or costs. Its me saying I'm more than happy with my Pro model with a couple upgrades for half the cost. That's it. Simple as that.


----------



## Albake21

I guess my problem is, it's like polishing a turd. You can only add so much to it, but no matter what the quality won't change. Now keep in mind I'm being dramatic, the Pro models aren't shit by any means, I'm just using it as an example. To some it may be worth it, but to some like me, "Pro" models aren't worth it to me. Doesn't matter what you upgrade on it, it's still made of the same quality as when you bought it. If you can't find a used USA in your area then sure go with the Pro and upgrade it. But if you can, I still think it's a no brainer to spend the little extra for a pretty night and day difference in quality.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Albake21 said:


> I guess my problem is, it's like polishing a turd. You can only add so much to it, but no matter what the quality won't change. Now keep in mind I'm being dramatic, the Pro models aren't shit by any means, I'm just using it as an example. To some it may be worth it, but to some like me, "Pro" models aren't worth it to me. Doesn't matter what you upgrade on it, it's still made of the same quality as when you bought it. If you can't find a used USA in your area then sure go with the Pro and upgrade it. But if you can, I still think it's a no brainer to spend the little extra for a pretty night and day difference in quality.



Well if your mentality is that only high end US models or the likes of Mayones and Aristides are the only guitars worth owning then that's fine and I hope it works for you. I'm at a point in life where I don't want to spend $3k+ on guitars anymore. I've owned enough of that shit to determine its not my cup of tea anymore. For someone who plays at home only, and very little for that matter, the idea of having super expensive guitars just to say I have them isn't my jam. This is all about ones opinion and some cant accept the difference between opinion and the need to be right. Not saying you're wrong, just a difference in viewpoints and where everyone is at in life.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Apex1rg7x said:


> Just installed Juggernauts in my HT6 pro. After installing those and possibly swapping out for a Hipshot bridge, I might have around $1k in that guitar, I don't see how I could justify spending nearly $4k on a new USA model. Some of the fit and finish might be a touch better but no way is it 3-4x better overall. Just my 2 cents.



This is the statement you made, it's still the only point I'm talking about. 

There is nothing wrong with buying, enjoying, and being satisfied with imports and no one said otherwise. We're simply just stating that the higher end guitars, are in fact higher end. Good on you if the import fits your needs perfectly.

Like I said before, there is a reason why the guitars cost a lot more. Some of it is royalties, sure and a lot of it is specs and labor.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

This makes my head hurt. When did I say high end guitars are not better? Is a USA model nicer ? Fuck yes it is, but the point I'm trying to make is I don't think its worth 3x as much "to me". How many times do I have to say this is my opinion on what works for me??


----------



## Albake21

Apex1rg7x said:


> Well if your mentality is that only high end US models or the likes of Mayones and Aristides are the only guitars worth owning then that's fine and I hope it works for you. I'm at a point in life where I don't want to spend $3k+ on guitars anymore. I've owned enough of that shit to determine its not my cup of tea anymore. For someone who plays at home only, and very little for that matter, the idea of having super expensive guitars just to say I have them isn't my jam. This is all about ones opinion and some cant accept the difference between opinion and the need to be right. Not saying you're wrong, just a difference in viewpoints and where everyone is at in life.


Read my caption under my name. There are SO many better, high quality options out there including Ibanez Pretiges that you can get for the same price you paid for the Pro + upgrades. This has nothing to do with boutique guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I feel like you just have a desire to have the last word at this point 

You do you Apex, buy what you want to buy. No one is telling you you're wrong about liking the import guitar, nothing to get a headache over.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Anyone buying these to play them?


----------



## gienek

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Anyone buying these to play them?



sarcasm and fact, i mostly see this axes in mint cond


----------



## Jake

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Anyone buying these to play them?


I think I might be the only one


----------



## Jonathan20022

gienek said:


> sarcasm and fact, i mostly see this axes in mint cond



Not everyone is a touring musician sweating on and banging their guitars all over the place


----------



## gienek

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not everyone is a touring musician sweating on and banging their guitars all over the place



afaik mint mean frets are untouched so that mean no playing


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stainless Steel doesn't exactly wear in the first place, you can find dinged up 90's Parker Flys with flawless frets.


----------



## Matt08642

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Anyone buying these to play them?



This.

99% of the people on this site could basically be considered guitar distributors. They hang on to guitars for a few weeks before ultimately posting them for sale and passing them on to their _actual_ owners


----------



## GXPO

I bought one and played it. Very modern guitar with a very modern feel. I felt like, I was no longer in the past nor the present.. I was playing a modern guitar from the near future. Is this thread dead?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Whatever could be said about the guitar in-and-of itself was already said in threads about the Ibanez RGA. This thread is strictly about the branding; and the hype pertaining to that plateau’d about the time the satin tone-improvement was chummed out there as a bulletpoint to be swallowed without examination. It’ll pick back up once a new eyesore-color for the import line is demo’d.

Great guitars, all the same - Most of the hardtail RGAs I played at NAMM the year prior to the Juggie announcement were great.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Matt08642 said:


> This.
> 
> 99% of the people on this site could basically be considered guitar distributors. They hang on to guitars for a few weeks before ultimately posting them for sale and passing them on to their _actual_ owners



Don't forget the obligatory NGD thread where they state that this is the best guitar they have ever owned!


----------



## Dcm81

Whatever happened to that kid that wanted a lefty version from the custom shop for some astronomical sum because lefties weren't available and "Best guitar ever. Will change my life! And my playing blah, blah...."
Anyone remeber that and know what came of it?


----------



## Spicypickles

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Don't forget the obligatory NGD thread where they state that this is the best guitar they have ever owned!


And it subsequently goes up for sale a few hours later.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Whatever could be said about the guitar in-and-of itself was already said in threads about the Ibanez RGA. This thread is strictly about the branding; and the hype pertaining to that plateau’d about the time the satin tone-improvement was chummed out there as a bulletpoint to be swallowed without examination. It’ll pick back up once a new eyesore-color for the import line is demo’d.
> 
> Great guitars, all the same - Most of the hardtail RGAs I played at NAMM the year prior to the Juggie announcement were great.



In b4 the secret price fixing cartel agreement between Ibanez and Jackson that means no prestige rgas


----------



## Albake21

Dcm81 said:


> Whatever happened to that kid that wanted a lefty version from the custom shop for some astronomical sum because lefties weren't available and "Best guitar ever. Will change my life! And my playing blah, blah...."
> Anyone remeber that and know what came of it?


Wasn't he quoted like a 2 year build time?


----------



## Dcm81

Albake21 said:


> Wasn't he quoted like a 2 year build time?


I believe so......feels like it might have been that long ago by now but my memory is shit, so we might just have to wait another year for the end result..


----------



## Jonathan20022

Don't think we'll be hearing from him, it looks like he was banned. Page 97 is when he starts asking about the lefty.

#justice4leftyOP


----------



## Albake21

Jonathan20022 said:


> Don't think we'll be hearing from him, it looks like he was banned. Page 97 is when he starts asking about the lefty.
> 
> #justice4leftyOP


Lol any reason why he was banned?


----------



## Jonathan20022

No clue, it just says banned under his name so who knows what happened


----------



## bulb

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Whatever could be said about the guitar in-and-of itself was already said in threads about the Ibanez RGA. This thread is strictly about the branding; and the hype pertaining to that plateau’d about the time the satin tone-improvement was chummed out there as a bulletpoint to be swallowed without examination. It’ll pick back up once a new eyesore-color for the import line is demo’d.
> 
> Great guitars, all the same - Most of the hardtail RGAs I played at NAMM the year prior to the Juggie announcement were great.


Milquetoast troll, you have been sliding and I know you can do better, just apply yourself! (and have fun with it)


----------



## bulb

GXPO said:


> I bought one and played it. Very modern guitar with a very modern feel. I felt like, I was no longer in the past nor the present.. I was playing a modern guitar from the near future. Is this thread dead?


You just revived it! I'm glad that you dug it. I think you dug it? I hope you dug it. I hope you digging it wasn't secretly a dig, cuz i'd prefer you dug it instead of dishing a dig.


----------



## BusinessMan

bulb said:


> You just revived it! I'm glad that you dug it. I think you dug it? I hope you dug it. I hope you digging it wasn't secretly a dig, cuz i'd prefer you dug it instead of dishing a dig.



Hot diggity dude I can dig it


----------



## Albake21

Hey @bulb can't wait to see your workshop at GearFest this weekend. Which HT6/7 will you be demoing?


----------



## A-Branger

Jonathan20022 said:


> #justice4leftyOP






Albake21 said:


> Lol any reason why he was banned?



I think it was because he started trolling about it?, like here there was bunch of people trying to give him advice about what he was doing and whatnot, and he was jsut loving all the drama and trolling it to keep it going?..... not sure


----------



## technomancer

A-Branger said:


> I think it was because he started trolling about it?, like here there was bunch of people trying to give him advice about what he was doing and whatnot, and he was jsut loving all the drama and trolling it to keep it going?..... not sure



Yep. He was told multiple times to start a thread for his build to talk about it and stop derailing this one but he just kept going.


----------



## jephjacques

IMO Misha should get a lefty one just to troll him


----------



## Ziricote

Are the necks profiles exactly the same? Or is the import version bigger neck profile like all import models compare to USA? Do they do this because they use cheaper truss rod materials or cheaper easy to break necks woods?


----------



## Albake21

Ziricote said:


> Are the necks profiles exactly the same? Or is the import version bigger neck profile like all import models compare to USA? Do they do this because they use cheaper truss rod materials or cheaper easy to break necks woods?


I've been wanting to know this for so long, but I still haven't gotten an answer. I really didn't like the Pro necks, but I still want to try a USA model. This happened to me with Ibanez. Their Indonesian necks are WAY different from their Japanese necks.


----------



## narad

jephjacques said:


> IMO Misha should get a lefty one just to troll him



Don't troll the hand that feeds.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't know about cheaper easy to break neck woods being a thing, truss rods potentially. But the neck on these guitars is visible so I think they're using quartersawn rock maple on both. I may be wrong here, but can you really judge and separate maple supply accurately based on their density and how do you measure how "stable" one is?

The neck wood bit of that is a conspiracy I don't agree on, but I'm sure there are corners cut elsewhere like potentially the truss rod and other parts.

The neck on the 2 pro's I played reminded me of the USA models I had before for what it's worth. 

Ibanez also has dozens of neck profiles at this point, which probably don't differ too much other than in name.


----------



## GXPO

bulb said:


> You just revived it! I'm glad that you dug it. I think you dug it? I hope you dug it. I hope you digging it wasn't secretly a dig, cuz i'd prefer you dug it instead of dishing a dig.



I loved it in every way, it was a great guitar. I traded it for a Mayones Regius because I had to try the Hannes bridge for an extended period but in terms of playability they felt very much in the same league, but my hands miss the Jackson. I'll be getting the satin tiger eye at some point and possibly jamming a hipshot trem in to have what may as well be my perfect guitar. 

I don't really get the big trolly circle jerk on these things.. When these were released in UK sub £2500 I was impressed.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Don't troll the hand that feeds.


Just have fun with the hand that feeds?


----------



## TheFireSky5150

#btbamforum


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Matt08642 said:


> This.
> 
> 99% of the people on this site could basically be considered guitar distributors. They hang on to guitars for a few weeks before ultimately posting them for sale and passing them on to their _actual_ owners



Hahahaha man I love being the polar opposite, where I get hit up for people wanting to buy MY guitars that I hang onto and never post. So far only did that with a Holcomb USA (needed money in a bad way, total ragerts), and a Daemoness... but just to fund _another _Daemoness. And I still wish I hadn't let that one go. 

FWIW: finally jammed on a Pro series 6 at a Sam Ash. The guitar and I did not get along. It was friendly, but sadly not even close to flirtatious. She just didn't have the type of neck I like to caress. Fretboard was joyfully flat to shred, which I did love. But yeah as other's have stated it needed fretwork. Pups and bridge were fine as is. But the width and feel of the neck wasn't my thing. I'd really love to try the USA models though, especially a 7. For the money, she's not a bad deal. I guess I like them high maintenance. Good job Misha and Jackson.


----------



## dirtool

Tried one ht7 pro unplugged at my local store,the most comfortable 7 string neck I've ever played. The narrow neck really makes the chord work easier for my small hands, 44.45mm, just like playing a 6 string, appreciate the body curve, too.
It feels so good, I even forgive no volute and scarf joint that I used to hate about jacksons.
The only one thing that stopped me from getting one is it has the smallest pickup tabs ever, those tiny triangles lol, afraid of extra routing to change pickups.


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> Tried one ht7 pro unplugged at my local store,the most comfortable 7 string neck I've ever played. The narrow neck really makes the chord work easier for my small hands, 44.45mm, just like playing a 6 string, appreciate the body curve, too.
> It feels so good, I even forgive no volute and scarf joint that I used to hate about jacksons.
> The only one thing that stopped me from getting one is it has the smallest pickup tabs ever, those tiny triangles lol, afraid of extra routing to change pickups.


Glad to hear you like it. Personally it's the big shoulders on the neck that get me every time. I just can't play big chords with that neck, I have big hands too...


----------



## dirtool

Albake21 said:


> Glad to hear you like it. Personally it's the big shoulders on the neck that get me every time. I just can't play big chords with that neck, I have big hands too...



Really? I compared RGD, ebmm and other jackson at the store, the ht7 pro is not the thinnest but also not the biggest shoulders neither, it just feel good in my hands.
Maybe have to consider the quality inconsistency


----------



## dirtool

Albake21 said:


> Glad to hear you like it. Personally it's the big shoulders on the neck that get me every time. I just can't play big chords with that neck, I have big hands too...



Really? I compared RGD, ebmm and other jackson at the store, the ht7 pro is not the thinnest but also not the biggest shoulders neither, it just feel good in my hands.
Maybe have to consider the quality inconsistency


----------



## dirtool

Any ht7 pro owners?how do you change your pickups?


----------



## Vyn

dirtool said:


> Any ht7 pro owners?how do you change your pickups?



Pretty easy - either get the triangle tabbed version of the pickup you want or if it doesn't come with triangle tabs, use a dremel to make the tabs fit. If you're confident and you've done it before you can do a baseplate swap with the stockers.


----------



## dirtool

Vyn said:


> Pretty easy - either get the triangle tabbed version of the pickup you want or if it doesn't come with triangle tabs, use a dremel to make the tabs fit. If you're confident and you've done it before you can do a baseplate swap with the stockers.


Does SD offer this option? In the SD site, they shown their active models with triangle tabs but passive models with square tabs. Little bit confusing.
Or maybe stick with Dimarzio? Seems all Dimarzio are come with triangle tabs.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Vyn said:


> Pretty easy - either get the triangle tabbed version of the pickup you want or if it doesn't come with triangle tabs, use a dremel to make the tabs fit. If you're confident and you've done it before you can do a baseplate swap with the stockers.



Tin snips or fret-nippers will cut the square tabs into triangles in a cinch. If more guitar owners were involved in basic maintenance, they would approach the instrument as if it was the tool that it is; and have no need to hang their ambitions on scoring points in tonewood threads.


----------



## Vyn

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Tin snips or fret-nippers will cut the square tabs into triangles in a cinch. If more guitar owners were involved in basic maintenance, they would approach the instrument as if it was the tool that it is; and have no need to hang their ambitions on scoring points in tonewood threads.



Can't smash the like button enough there. Mouse is broken, sending you the bill <3


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Kiss me, you fool.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Happy New Guitar Day:

Just received my Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT6 Silver Burst Sparkle. Found one at my prefered online store for a really good price and couldnt let the chance go for another Jackson guitar. Will give you a first impression a bit later, let's instead start with some nice pictures


----------



## Albake21

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Happy New Guitar Day:
> 
> Just received my Jackson Misha Mansoor Bulb HT6 Silver Burst Sparkle. Found one at my prefered online store for a really good price and couldnt let the chance go for another Jackson guitar. Will give you a first impression a bit later, let's instead start with some nice pictures
> View attachment 63453
> View attachment 63454
> View attachment 63455
> View attachment 63456
> View attachment 63457


That sparkle is so underrated, I love that one! HNGD!


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Albake21 said:


> That sparkle is so underrated, I love that one! HNGD!



The sparkle is by far my favorite of the basswood versions. I wanted a 6-string for a good price and the quilted were all sold out so I decided to go for a bit unusual and dont regret


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Finally a few honest words about my first impression of the sparkle princess. I played and still own a lot of extremely high quality guitars and gear and a new guitar always will be compared to the rest of my babies, if it doesn’t stand the comparison and/or add something unique to my existing equipment it won’t stay. Let’s start with the pro and cons… 

Pro:

 Solid build quality which isn’t on par with e.g. my Jackson Broderick, PRS, Music Man guitars I own, but nothing big to complain. Some more care on the ends of the frets would have been great

The inlay work is really outstanding! Even if I’m not the biggest Periphery fan of the world but I love precise work like this


lightweight


Although the sparkle finish might look a bit 80s it is an absolute eyecatcher and doesn’t look cheap at all


Cut through, airy sound


Great hardware and pickups, but that is something I’m expecting at this price point


Big fan of stainless steel frets

Con:

Build quality could be a tiny bit better on some points (see above)

A little bit more fundament in the sound would be great (cuts through well but sounds a bit thin)


Case isn’t sturdy enough for a lot of daily touring / playing live a lot. It’s nice that it looks unique but I would have much preferred to have a well fitted standard-SKB-case like the other Jackson have


I personally feel that the original price point was too high for the whole package. As I said before I got it for a fair amount of money but wouldn’t have paid more than 2000 EUR on this guitar. It plays, sounds and looks like a guitar in this price range


The neck gets really, really thin at the end, not sure what happens if this thing will fall over by mistake

As already said I’m not a big Periphery fan although I’m very much into modern Metal music, but I think that Misha is a very cool and pleasant person, for sure a great guy to have a beer (or two  ), and a fantastic musician. I didn’t bought the guitar due to the reason he is playing it but I wanted another Jackson. It looks cool and I like that it has stainless steel frets and Bareknuckle pickups. I will also do a sound example video on my YouTube channel somewhen later this year, when I have a bit more time available.


----------



## gujukal

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Finally a few honest words about my first impression of the sparkle princess. I played and still own a lot of extremely high quality guitars and gear and a new guitar always will be compared to the rest of my babies, if it doesn’t stand the comparison and/or add something unique to my existing equipment it won’t stay. Let’s start with the pro and cons…
> 
> Pro:
> 
> Solid build quality which isn’t on par with e.g. my Jackson Broderick, PRS, Music Man guitars I own, but nothing big to complain. Some more care on the ends of the frets would have been great
> 
> The inlay work is really outstanding! Even if I’m not the biggest Periphery fan of the world but I love precise work like this
> 
> 
> lightweight
> 
> 
> Although the sparkle finish might look a bit 80s it is an absolute eyecatcher and doesn’t look cheap at all
> 
> 
> Cut through, airy sound
> 
> 
> Great hardware and pickups, but that is something I’m expecting at this price point
> 
> 
> Big fan of stainless steel frets
> Con:
> 
> Build quality could be a tiny bit better on some points (see above)
> 
> A little bit more fundament in the sound would be great (cuts through well but sounds a bit thin)
> 
> 
> Case isn’t sturdy enough for a lot of daily touring / playing live a lot. It’s nice that it looks unique but I would have much preferred to have a well fitted standard-SKB-case like the other Jackson have
> 
> 
> I personally feel that the original price point was too high for the whole package. As I said before I got it for a fair amount of money but wouldn’t have paid more than 2000 EUR on this guitar. It plays, sounds and looks like a guitar in this price range
> 
> 
> The neck gets really, really thin at the end, not sure what happens if this thing will fall over by mistake
> As already said I’m not a big Periphery fan although I’m very much into modern Metal music, but I think that Misha is a very cool and pleasant person, for sure a great guy to have a beer (or two  ), and a fantastic musician. I didn’t bought the guitar due to the reason he is playing it but I wanted another Jackson. It looks cool and I like that it has stainless steel frets and Bareknuckle pickups. I will also do a sound example video on my YouTube channel somewhen later this year, when I have a bit more time available.



Did you buy yours from bax-shop? They have a lot of guitars for sale but they seem a bit scetchy, alot of bad reviews. Do you know what separates the normal edition from the bulb edition? Just the inlays?


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

gujukal said:


> Did you buy yours from bax-shop? They have a lot of guitars for sale but they seem a bit scetchy, alot of bad reviews. Do you know what separates the normal edition from the bulb edition? Just the inlays?



Yes, it's from Bax-shop. Not the best shop service-wise but if you get a new guitar for a lot less then normal I don't care that much. And I never had problems if I really need to return something.

The only three differences:
- inlay (personally it's worth a bit extra charge, but not hundred of EUR)
- pickup covers
- Bulb writing on the backcover

Which guitar are you looking into?


----------



## gujukal

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Yes, it's from Bax-shop. Not the best shop service-wise but if you get a new guitar for a lot less then normal I don't care that much. And I never had problems if I really need to return something.
> 
> The only three differences:
> - inlay (personally it's worth a bit extra charge, but not hundred of EUR)
> - pickup covers
> - Bulb writing on the backcover
> 
> Which guitar are you looking into?


I was looking at this https://www.bax-shop.co.uk/electric-guitars/jackson-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-ht7-amber-tiger-eye 
I also found this which is €500 more expensive but i prefer the finish: https://www.bax-shop.se/elgitarrer/jackson-misha-mansoor-bulb-ht7-laguna-burst
Do you know if it's the exact guitar on the pictures bax is selling or it's just some generic picture?
I remember these guitars were at least €3k 1-2 years ago so seems like good deals.

How comfy is it to play btw? There's no forearm contour i noticed and i hate when my arm dig in to the edge of the guitar


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the pictures show the exact guitar. The price is definitely fair for a new USA Jackson but to be honest the original price was a bit to high for what you get.

The body shape is a bit like the Ibanez S series but not as thin, I would compare it to a tuned sports car . I cant say something about the 7 string version but the 6 string plays nicely so far. Will play it a bit more on the weekend to get a final impression 

Have you decided which one you will get? Due to the price different it would be a hard decision for me personally!


----------



## gujukal

Massive Sound Productions said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the pictures show the exact guitar. The price is definitely fair for a new USA Jackson but to be honest the original price was a bit to high for what you get.
> 
> The body shape is a bit like the Ibanez S series but not as thin, I would compare it to a tuned sports car . I cant say something about the 7 string version but the 6 string plays nicely so far. Will play it a bit more on the weekend to get a final impression
> 
> Have you decided which one you will get? Due to the price different it would be a hard decision for me personally!


Thanks for the info  I emailed them so I'll see what they have to say, but the Amber Tiger Eye on the pictures seems to have a pretty bland top, doesn't look like a 3A. Laguna Burst has an amazing top however and it could even be a 4A imo. I'm leaning towards the Laguna right now since it's been a dream guitar for many years now and €400 more is not too bad when the top looks so much better. Periphery inlay bugs me a little bit, i love the design but feel like people will call your songs being Periphery rip offs even though you play blues.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Yes, I thought exactly the same about the top of the Amber one. I understand what you are saying about the inlay. I like it and as I wont play my Jackson live anyhow it is a plus for me, not sure how I would feel if I would use it on stage. Keep me updated on what bax shop is saying and how you decided


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

For everyone from Europe and who is interested into a Jackson Juggernaut, Baxshop is having a super crazy sale on some USA Jacksons. Some are pricewise close to the Asian line !!!


----------



## gujukal

Massive Sound Productions said:


> For everyone from Europe and who is interested into a Jackson Juggernaut, Baxshop is having a super crazy sale on some USA Jacksons. Some are pricewise close to the Asian line !!!


Damn, I would be all over that jackson ht7 matte black if I had not ordered a Mayones regius 7 vf a few days ago.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

gujukal said:


> Damn, I would be all over that jackson ht7 matte black if I had not ordered a Mayones regius 7 vf a few days ago.



I couldn't resist and ordered another Juggernaut and a Chris Broderick. If both guitars are in the condition they were sold (new) this is an unbelievable deal! They normally sell for more used


----------



## gujukal

Massive Sound Productions said:


> I couldn't resist and ordered another Juggernaut and a Chris Broderick. If both guitars are in the condition they were sold (new) this is an unbelievable deal! They normally sell for more used


Yeah you could easily get at least €1700 for the juggernaut i would guess


----------



## ikarus

Ordered the matt black HT7 Bulb, the price is just ridiculous.


----------



## NickVicious24

Yeah same here, I ordered one 2 months back. 

Already had a HT6 bulb Amber Tiger Eye, but decided on another HT6 silverburst (cost me €1680,- for a brand new one!!!!).


----------



## Albake21

NickVicious24 said:


> Yeah same here, I ordered one 2 months back.
> 
> Already had a HT6 bulb Amber Tiger Eye, but decided on another HT6 silverburst (cost me €1680,- for a brand new one!!!!).


Fuck..... I'm so jealous of these sivlerbursts. I had the chance to buy one about a year ago, I wish I did


----------



## bulb

NickVicious24 said:


> Yeah same here, I ordered one 2 months back.
> 
> Already had a HT6 bulb Amber Tiger Eye, but decided on another HT6 silverburst (cost me €1680,- for a brand new one!!!!).



Beautiful! We probably won’t do those again, because silverburst with that big flake is annoying to paint, the flake ruins the next few bodies that go through, so we could only do a few batches here and there. It’s basically the reason that we stopped doing the finish, so enjoy it, it’s rare!


----------



## katsumura78

Still waiting on my replacement satin red HT6. The one I had was great but someone dinged it at the dealer so I rather wait for a new one. They sound freaking great. Any plans for new colors in 2019?


----------



## soldierkahn

bulb said:


> Beautiful! We probably won’t do those again, because silverburst with that big flake is annoying to paint, the flake ruins the next few bodies that go through, so we could only do a few batches here and there. It’s basically the reason that we stopped doing the finish, so enjoy it, it’s rare!



thats awesome that you let me us in on some details about the sigs. Im still tempted about giving one of the high end ones a shot when I see one with just the right specs to convince me to cave and try lol


----------



## jephjacques

bulb said:


> Beautiful! We probably won’t do those again, because silverburst with that big flake is annoying to paint, the flake ruins the next few bodies that go through, so we could only do a few batches here and there. It’s basically the reason that we stopped doing the finish, so enjoy it, it’s rare!



Good to know I bought the best one :smug:


----------



## Flappydoodle

Finally played one in a store yesterday. Pretty nice guitar, though not worth anywhere near as much as the full retail asking price (something insane like £3,500 in the UK). You guys getting them for less than 1.8k, well done.

It's definitely the most attractive guitar that Jackson make IMO. Comfortable to play, nice and balanced to hold. And the pickups did sound really good in that guitar, especially with all of the clarity on the low B, though I haven't liked the Juggernauts in other guitars I've tried.

Nice job Misha. Very solid signature guitar that isn't just a one-trick pony.


----------



## bulb

Flappydoodle said:


> Finally played one in a store yesterday. Pretty nice guitar, though not worth anywhere near as much as the full retail asking price (something insane like £3,500 in the UK). You guys getting them for less than 1.8k, well done.
> 
> It's definitely the most attractive guitar that Jackson make IMO. Comfortable to play, nice and balanced to hold. And the pickups did sound really good in that guitar, especially with all of the clarity on the low B, though I haven't liked the Juggernauts in other guitars I've tried.
> 
> Nice job Misha. Very solid signature guitar that isn't just a one-trick pony.


I'm glad you dug it dude!!


----------



## bulb

soldierkahn said:


> thats awesome that you let me us in on some details about the sigs. Im still tempted about giving one of the high end ones a shot when I see one with just the right specs to convince me to cave and try lol


Do eet


----------



## GXPO

Flappydoodle said:


> Finally played one in a store yesterday. Pretty nice guitar, though not worth anywhere near as much as the full retail asking price (something insane like £3,500 in the UK). You guys getting them for less than 1.8k, well done.
> 
> It's definitely the most attractive guitar that Jackson make IMO. Comfortable to play, nice and balanced to hold. And the pickups did sound really good in that guitar, especially with all of the clarity on the low B, though I haven't liked the Juggernauts in other guitars I've tried.
> 
> Nice job Misha. Very solid signature guitar that isn't just a one-trick pony.



Yeah, I was incredibly excited about the roasted maple models, tiger eye especially but I can't quite swing the new price. It would have been 20% cheaper pre-brexit so I can't really blame Jackson for that..


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Call me super-crazy but I just received 5 new Jackson USA guitars (poor post man)...…feels like three times Birthday plus two times Christmas

Got an unbelievable deal on these guitars which were on a super crazy sale at bax music shop a couple of days ago, a chance I couldn’t let go. Always wanted to have a really nice 7-string and a modern Jackson guitar so this was the perfect chance to kill two (in my case five  ) birds with one stone…

I just unpacked them and did a couple of quick shots ... the plan is to do a side by side comparison in a video as soon as I find some time.


----------



## Albake21

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Call me super-crazy but I just received 5 new Jackson USA guitars (poor post man)...…feels like three times Birthday plus two times Christmas
> 
> Got an unbelievable deal on these guitars which were on a super crazy sale at bax music shop a couple of days ago, a chance I couldn’t let go. Always wanted to have a really nice 7-string and a modern Jackson guitar so this was the perfect chance to kill two (in my case five  ) birds with one stone…
> 
> I just unpacked them and did a couple of quick shots ... the plan is to do a side by side comparison in a video as soon as I find some time.
> View attachment 63766
> View attachment 63767
> View attachment 63768


As cool as that is.... why would someone need/want that many of the same guitar? Especially a signature model.


----------



## narad

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Call me super-crazy but I just received 5 new Jackson USA guitars (poor post man)...…feels like three times Birthday plus two times Christmas



Wow, the quilt blue misha is probably the best top I've seen on those!


----------



## Siggevaio

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Call me super-crazy but I just received 5 new Jackson USA guitars (poor post man)...…feels like three times Birthday plus two times Christmas
> 
> Got an unbelievable deal on these guitars which were on a super crazy sale at bax music shop a couple of days ago, a chance I couldn’t let go. Always wanted to have a really nice 7-string and a modern Jackson guitar so this was the perfect chance to kill two (in my case five  ) birds with one stone…
> 
> I just unpacked them and did a couple of quick shots ... the plan is to do a side by side comparison in a video as soon as I find some time.
> View attachment 63766
> View attachment 63767
> View attachment 63768


So that's why there weren't any guitars left for me to buy.  How much did you pay for each guitar?


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Albake21 said:


> As cool as that is.... why would someone need/want that many of the same guitar? Especially a signature model.



First of all, I dont care if a guitar is a signature model or not. The 'P' inlay doesnt make it a better or worse guitar, if it is a great guitar it doesnt matter who else is playing it. And, I know a lot of people who own 10 or more PRS Custom, Gibson LP Standards, ... all the same guitar . The price here was just to good to not give them a try and if I dont like them they will go back. I need to play them a bit longer but most likely I wont keep them all...tendency is to keep 2 Juggernaut 7, definitely the 6-string silverburst and the Chris Broderick


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Siggevaio said:


> So that's why there weren't any guitars left for me to buy.  How much did you pay for each guitar?



It depended on the model but it was something between half to one third of the original price when they were released. All 5 together were around 7000 EUR

There were a couple of models left after I posted my order but all these were sold out very fast after I posted it here


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

narad said:


> Wow, the quilt blue misha is probably the best top I've seen on those!



Unfortunately the laguna blue has a chip on the back, which makes it the one which I most likely will return


----------



## Albake21

Massive Sound Productions said:


> First of all, I dont care if a guitar is a signature model or not. The 'P' inlay doesnt make it a better or worse guitar, if it is a great guitar it doesnt matter who else is playing it. And, I know a lot of people who own 10 or more PRS Custom, Gibson LP Standards, ... all the same guitar . The price here was just to good to not give them a try and if I dont like them they will go back. I need to play them a bit longer but most likely I wont keep them all...tendency is to keep 2 Juggernaut 7, definitely the 6-string silverburst and the Chris Broderick


And I think those people with the 10 or more PRS or Gibsons are insane lol


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Albake21 said:


> And I think those people with the 10 or more PRS or Gibsons are insane lol



I fully understand both sides, yours, as it doesnt make a lot of sense to have 10 times the same guitar, but also the collectors who enjoy their passion. There are much worse things to spend a hell of money at


----------



## HeadofaHessian

That Broderick is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Unfortunately the laguna blue has a chip on the back, which makes it the one which I most likely will return



Perhaps request a discount instead if it doesn't bother you? The shop is probably going to have to mark it down if you return it anyway, which means someone else is going to score an awesome top for a great price. Might as well be you!


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

HeadofaHessian said:


> That Broderick is gorgeous!!!



It's also my favorite look and build quality wise! The quilted maple top is amazing!!


----------



## Albake21

Massive Sound Productions said:


> It's also my favorite look and build quality wise! The quilted maple top is amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 63770


Absolutely stunning... Is the back of the neck painted or just wood?


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Albake21 said:


> Absolutely stunning... Is the back of the neck painted or just wood?



the neck is typical Soloist style and unfortunately painted. I slightly prefer wooden necks, but can also cope with painted . It has also the stainless steel frets which I love so much and the fret job including the detail work on the fretboard is fantastic.


----------



## prlgmnr

And never again will I think that I have poor impulse control.

Also, I must be exceptionally boring, but I like the matte black best.


----------



## soldierkahn

bulb said:


> Do eet



and have fuun wif eeeeetttt


----------



## FitRocker33

That Broderick hardtail must’ve been discontinued because I can’t find any for sale except for the pro models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FitRocker33 said:


> That Broderick hardtail must’ve been discontinued because I can’t find any for sale except for the pro models.



It's still on the Jackson site. Probably something that's built on a per-order basis. I haven't seen too many of them around in general.


----------



## Rich5150

Albake21 said:


> And I think those people with the 10 or more PRS or Gibsons are insane lol


 Yea that would be me at 12 Core PRS, but it’s ok I’m getting help I bought an ESP lol


----------



## Rich5150

Massive Sound Productions said:


> It's also my favorite look and build quality wise! The quilted maple top is amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 63770


I wanted one of those in that blue when they announced them but they hiked the price up so high I couldn’t justify it.


----------



## bulb

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Call me super-crazy but I just received 5 new Jackson USA guitars (poor post man)...…feels like three times Birthday plus two times Christmas
> 
> Got an unbelievable deal on these guitars which were on a super crazy sale at bax music shop a couple of days ago, a chance I couldn’t let go. Always wanted to have a really nice 7-string and a modern Jackson guitar so this was the perfect chance to kill two (in my case five  ) birds with one stone…
> 
> I just unpacked them and did a couple of quick shots ... the plan is to do a side by side comparison in a video as soon as I find some time.
> View attachment 63766
> View attachment 63767
> View attachment 63768



Good lord...
You are super crazy, but I hope you love the guitars! You have more “Bulb” 7’s than I do hahah.

Enjoy them!


----------



## bulb

prlgmnr said:


> And never again will I think that I have poor impulse control.
> 
> Also, I must be exceptionally boring, but I like the matte black best.



Nah there was something super sleek about how the matte black came out. It’s the only one that’s a bit understated.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Rich5150 said:


> I wanted one of those in that blue when they announced them but they hiked the price up so high I couldn’t justify it.



I know what you mean. They normally would be also way too expensive for me here in Europe, lucky me that I got it now for an insane sale price. The build quality and the tops on these are the best I have seen on a Jackson guitar yet.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

bulb said:


> Good lord...
> You are super crazy, but I hope you love the guitars! You have more “Bulb” 7’s than I do hahah.
> 
> Enjoy them!



Thanks Misha! They are all great guitars, especially for the price I paid. I think I might prefer the basswood versions even more soundwise, which have a clarity in the tone you normally wont find on a mahogany/alder/maple top combination. The silver sparkle is probably my most favorite one out of these!


----------



## possumkiller

Idk the top on that silverburst is kindof meh... You would think for such a high end guitar they could do better. For that kind of money I want to blind the world with sparkles.


----------



## cardinal

prlgmnr said:


> And never again will I think that I have poor impulse control.
> 
> Also, I must be exceptionally boring, but I like the matte black best.



I think if I looked at them individually I would have picked a different one, but seeing them all together, I like the matte black best too.


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

cardinal said:


> I think if I looked at them individually I would have picked a different one, but seeing them all together, I like the matte black best too.



The matte black also surprised me to be honest. I still prefer the sparkle finish more as it is such an unique rare color, but the satin on the matte definitely looks very elegant. If I had to choose one I had it would be a hard decision


----------



## Albake21

Massive Sound Productions said:


> The matte black also surprised me to be honest. I still prefer the sparkle finish more as it is such an unique rare color, but the satin on the matte definitely looks very elegant. If I had to choose one I had it would be a hard decision


Sparkle all the way!


----------



## goobaba

Great deal on a used HT6... 1369.99
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Jackson/MM-Juggernaut-HT-6-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Massive Sound Productions

Has anyone the information about the shape incl. width/thickness (nut, 12th fret etc) of the HT6 neck?


----------



## Jake

Massive Sound Productions said:


> Has anyone the information about the shape incl. width/thickness (nut, 12th fret etc) of the HT6 neck?


I can get you measurements maybe tomorrow of mine. It's not super thin, feels wider than an ibanez neck for example but it's still very comfy.


----------



## soldierkahn

Jake said:


> I can get you measurements maybe tomorrow of mine. It's not super thin, feels wider than an ibanez neck for example but it's still very comfy.



when you say wider, do you mean wider than a production Ibanez or Prestige series?


----------



## Passtheapathy

Currently getting my Laguna Burst HT6 (quilted maple version) fitted with an Evertune by the master himself, Fren Asker in LA. People seem to love Evertunes or hate them, but a lot of the hate seems to stem from a lack of understanding of how to work it properly. I'm expecting a minor loss of tone and sustain, but the benefits are really useful to me - especially being able to do stuff like tune my low string to an F# with complete tuning stability; no need for a baritone. 

Misha seems to be really enjoying his two Evertuned flamed maple sigs he's recording with; I'm excited to get mine back!


----------



## Matt08642

Passtheapathy said:


> a lot of the hate seems to stem from a lack of understanding of how to work it properly.



How I feel about Floyd Rose guitars. I'd be super interested to try one of these bridges on something. I dug the demo Misha did on the meme machine he used to play (Mayones Regius MM 4ever).

Cool that they're coming on a lot of guitars I can actually afford now


----------



## goobaba

I recently bought an HT7 Pro. I find that position 1 and 5 on the pickup selector are very noisy, almost single coil noisy. Positions 2 and 4 are much more quiet. Do other people have this same issue?


----------



## Albake21

Passtheapathy said:


> Currently getting my Laguna Burst HT6 (quilted maple version) fitted with an Evertune by the master himself, Fren Asker in LA. People seem to love Evertunes or hate them, but a lot of the hate seems to stem from a lack of understanding of how to work it properly. I'm expecting a minor loss of tone and sustain, but the benefits are really useful to me - especially being able to do stuff like tune my low string to an F# with complete tuning stability; no need for a baritone.
> 
> Misha seems to be really enjoying his two Evertuned flamed maple sigs he's recording with; I'm excited to get mine back!


Mind if I ask how much it cost you to have that done?


----------



## Passtheapathy

Albake21 said:


> Mind if I ask how much it cost you to have that done?



Of course not; I was very curious myself. A total of $650. $295 for the bridge, $325 for installation, and some tax. He is also smoothing and rounding off the fret edges for me for a little bit more (mine does not have acceptable fretwork for a $3k guitar).


----------



## Passtheapathy

goobaba said:


> I recently bought an HT7 Pro. I find that position 1 and 5 on the pickup selector are very noisy, almost single coil noisy. Positions 2 and 4 are much more quiet. Do other people have this same issue?



I have owned 3 at this point (all USAs fitted with Juggernauts) and they all had a lot of noise and hum. A noise gate is a must with this guitar. I’m surprised to hear it’s happening on the Pro models; I thought it was a pickup issue. It must be bad shielding.


----------



## jephjacques

I've owned two usa models and never had noise issues with either one


----------



## Mattykoda

Well after getting the silverburst I was bound to get another one at the right price. I love the look of the flat black which I think gives the lines of the guitar more definition compared to the gloss. Plays amazing as expected. I love these damn things haha


----------



## bulb

Gorgeous collection!
Which do you prefer?


----------



## Mattykoda

bulb said:


> Gorgeous collection!
> Which do you prefer?



I honestly don’t think I could pick. Both of them are amazing to play and have their own aesthetic perk. The silver burst in person just grabs your attention while the all black has a subtle beauty when you see it. I want to get one of the 7 string models now and see how I like it. The neck profile is honestly one of the main selling points for me on this guitar, along with many other things, due to how comfortable it is.

On a side note I did the meet and greet in San Francisco a year or two ago and seeing the silver burst seven live made me say yup I’m buying that guitar.


----------



## guitaardvark

Mattykoda said:


> I honestly don’t think I could pick. Both of them are amazing to play and have their own aesthetic perk. The silver burst in person just grabs your attention while the all black has a subtle beauty when you see it. I want to get one of the 7 string models now and see how I like it. The neck profile is honestly one of the main selling points for me on this guitar, along with many other things, due to how comfortable it is.
> 
> On a side note I did the meet and greet in San Francisco a year or two ago and seeing the silver burst seven live made me say yup I’m buying that guitar.



Ha! I was at that same meet and greet! Holding Mark's PRS made me take the plunge. Misha's felt immensely thick and heavy for whatever reason.


----------



## Mattykoda

Hell yeah that’s awesome. I knew someone on here would be there. I was at the front holding onto the railing on misha’s side the entire concert. Ended up talking to Mark and Matt the longest at the meet and greet. Matt was genuinely interested in what I thought about gdd cause it had just came out. It was cool getting to talk to everyone except there was a lot of people around misha so it was kind of hard to bullshit with him like I did with everyone else. Spence wasn’t able to come out for some reason either. That concert kicked ass.


----------



## Albake21

So wasn't there a dude trolling on here saying he was quoting out a lambo orange lefty from the custom shop over a year ago? 

https://reverb.com/item/14958332-ja...bo-orange-misha-mansoor-usa-custom-shop-lefty


----------



## A-Branger

I guess he needs to pay his debt to his parents then... lol but I though he was looking for a laguna burst one?


----------



## Albake21

A-Branger said:


> I guess he needs to pay his debt to his parents then... lol but I though he was looking for a laguna burst one?



Finally found it! You're right, it was a Laguna HT7. I wonder what happened to this dude. Maybe he really was just a troll. 



WildmanDaGod said:


> Hey man I hate to be a pain cause I know you've seen my Instagram comments about the left handed Juggernaut, but I've contacted all of Jackson's Custom Shop dealers as well as the company directly and I keep getting the same response... "we don't do custom one offs of signature models". Now that doesn't make sense as you told me directly that they can, and I'm not asking for any different specs besides the orientation, but I just can't get through to them. If you wouldn't mind, could you talk to them about building it? I have a VIP ticket to the St. Louis show and I was just going to ask you there (I'm still gonna bring it up lol) but I'm just getting impatient. The Laguna Burst HT7 is my dream guitar and I don't want to be robbed of it for being born a lefty!!


----------



## A-Branger

yeh I think at one point there was a mention of that orange lefty?... like dont think on that tread, but latter on? donno

not sure if he was a 100% troll... I think he might have been genuine at the start, but he slowly changed into trolling mode?..... meh at the end we all had fun with it


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> yeh I think at one point there was a mention of that orange lefty?... like dont think on that tread, but latter on? donno
> 
> not sure if he was a 100% troll... I think he might have been genuine at the start, but he slowly changed into trolling mode?..... meh at the end we all had fun with it



I could have sworn it did actually get manufactured but it was that long ago.


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> yeh I think at one point there was a mention of that orange lefty?... like dont think on that tread, but latter on? donno
> 
> not sure if he was a 100% troll... I think he might have been genuine at the start, but he slowly changed into trolling mode?..... meh at the end we all had fun with it



Trolling himself.


----------



## goobaba

The orange lefty one has come up in this thread post the lefty troll


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> The orange lefty one has come up in this thread post the lefty troll


Really? Huh, not sure why I don't remember.


----------



## cmtd

Albake21 said:


> Finally found it! You're right, it was a Laguna HT7. I wonder what happened to this dude. Maybe he really was just a troll.



I met the dude at a Periphery show. He told me he was actually serious about ordering it. He was probably 16-ish, so I have no idea if he ever went through with it or not. IIRC he got banned here for being a general pain in the ass regarding the left handed guitar in this thread.


----------



## A-Branger

forgot to gosip about it here. I saw not long ago in Instagram (I think in a history, so it might be gone) the sound guy saying thanks to Misha and Jake for a couple of their axes to him. it was a Misha pro series with a red flame top witht the black burst (EDIT: its on the website, never saw it before tho), and also a White JB but with a maple board


----------



## mastapimp

Albake21 said:


> So wasn't there a dude trolling on here saying he was quoting out a lambo orange lefty from the custom shop over a year ago?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/14958332-ja...bo-orange-misha-mansoor-usa-custom-shop-lefty



Lists guitar as having less than hour's play on it and in "mint condition", fails to mention the very noticeable crack at the neck pocket (reason the original NGD poster here returned it to XLG).


----------



## Passtheapathy

Got the first pics back of my Juggernaut’s Evertune install. Looking great; can’t wait to get it back!


----------



## FitRocker33

Passtheapathy said:


> Got the first pics back of my Juggernaut’s Evertune install. Looking great; can’t wait to get it back!



Damn that looks great man. Is that install being done in FL? I’ve got the 7 string version of your same guitar and it piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Passtheapathy

FitRocker33 said:


> Damn that looks great man. Is that install being done in FL? I’ve got the 7 string version of your same guitar and it piqued my curiosity.



Thanks man! It’s been done in LA by Fren Asken. He’s done over 150 Evertune installs and is really knowledgeable. I’ll provide an update when I get it back!


----------



## Mattykoda

That evertune looks right at home.


----------



## stinkoman

So I been gassing again hard for one of these again and considering possibly get a used USA HT7 with some upcoming bonus money. My biggest hold up is the neck. I've searched but can't seem to get a good answer on the neck shape and carve other than its unique to it and not thick or thin. I had SLATTXMG3-7 which I didn't hate, but didn't seem to jive with it, and much preferred my ibanez at the time. My memory I think it was too clunky. I've also owned a couple Schecter KM7 and absolutely love the neck on those possibly now favorite neck shape.So does any HT-7 owner have any experience with the other 2 guitars and able to compare how the HT-7 neck is compared to those?


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> So I been gassing again hard for one of these again and considering possibly get a used USA HT7 with some upcoming bonus money. My biggest hold up is the neck. I've searched but can't seem to get a good answer on the neck shape and carve other than its unique to it and not thick or thin. I had SLATTXMG3-7 which I didn't hate, but didn't seem to jive with it, and much preferred my ibanez at the time. My memory I think it was too clunky. I've also owned a couple Schecter KM7 and absolutely love the neck on those possibly now favorite neck shape.So does any HT-7 owner have any experience with the other 2 guitars and able to compare how the HT-7 neck is compared to those?


I'll say this, it is no where near the KM7 shape. It really reminded me of an Ibanez Wizard 7 but with even more shoulder. I really didn't like it, but I still plan to buy an HT7 in the future and just see if I can get used to it. You can always try and find one of the pro models at a local Guitar Center or Sam Ash. From what I've been told, the necks are the exact same on the Pro vs USA.


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> I'll say this, it is no where near the KM7 shape. It really reminded me of an Ibanez Wizard 7 but with even more shoulder. I really didn't like it, but I still plan to buy an HT7 in the future and just see if I can get used to it. You can always try and find one of the pro models at a local Guitar Center or Sam Ash. From what I've been told, the necks are the exact same on the Pro vs USA.



Thanks for the response. That is a bummer to hear. These check off a lot of boxes for me on what I want in a guitar, and one of the best looking 7 strings IMO. I don't mind wizard necks, but after owning a couple KM7, that thin C shape I guess you would call it has been more my thing now. I didn't know that about the pro models so I'll have to see if I can check one out.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> Thanks for the response. That is a bummer to hear. These check off a lot of boxes for me on what I want in a guitar, and one of the best looking 7 strings IMO. I don't mind wizard necks, but after owning a couple KM7, that thin C shape I guess you would call it has been more my thing now. I didn't know that about the pro models so I'll have to see if I can check one out.


I'm in the same boat. They are one of my favorite looking 7 strings and they have everything I want, but the neck was a huge let down to me. Same as you, the Ultra Thin C on the KM7 is so nice to me. Again, I still want to give one a chance and try to play it for a week, I may surprise myself.


----------



## Cheap

stinkoman said:


> My biggest hold up is the neck. I've searched but can't seem to get a good answer on the neck shape and carve other than its unique to it and not thick or thin.


This probably won't help much: 

I definitely wouldn't consider myself picky by any means, but the neck shape is the only thing I don't dig when I try these out. I can probably get used to the 6 (especially the newer roasted ones ), but the HT7's definitely put me off. Clunky is absolutely the word I'd use--definitely when comparing it to the KM7's super fast feeling neck shapes. The HT7 doesn't get out of my way as much as I'd like a 7 string neck to. 

The only other Jackson 7 I've spent any real time with is the Broderick model and I never thought the neck was weird or going to be a problem for me.

Everything else about it slays though so if you haven't played one it'd definitely be worth it to track one down to see if it's something you can acclimate to. Misha got a lot right when working with Jackson on these. Very 'No bullshit' guitars


----------



## ArtDecade

Does it djent?


----------



## Albake21

Cheap said:


> This probably won't help much:
> 
> I definitely wouldn't consider myself picky by any means, but the neck shape is the only thing I don't dig when I try these out. I can probably get used to the 6 (especially the newer roasted ones ), but the HT7's definitely put me off. Clunky is absolutely the word I'd use--definitely when comparing it to the KM7's super fast feeling neck shapes. The HT7 doesn't get out of my way as much as I'd like a 7 string neck to.
> 
> The only other Jackson 7 I've spent any real time with is the Broderick model and I never thought the neck was weird or going to be a problem for me.
> 
> Everything else about it slays though so if you haven't played one it'd definitely be worth it to track one down to see if it's something you can acclimate to. Misha got a lot right when working with Jackson on these. Very 'No bullshit' guitars


This is very accurate to my experience with one. I could definitely gel with the HT6, but the HT7 absolutely felt clunky. Especially since I enjoy doing big chords, I had trouble playing some chords I normally do.


----------



## jephjacques

ArtDecade said:


> Does it djent?


no


----------



## A-Branger

jephjacques said:


> no



but you can have fun with it


----------



## bulb

A-Branger said:


> but you can have fun with it


Very true!


----------



## GXPO

The neck on the 6 was definitely not was I was expecting, but I loved it. Between the carve and the 20" radius fretboard, it felt unlike anything I'd ever played. I've always been interested to try the 7 and had sort of assumed it would be my first choice when I wander back into 7-land. Will have to get out and try one.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Very true!


Hey Misha, can you comment on the necks between the Pro vs USA models? I've gotten mixed answers about it. Are they the same dimensions or slightly different?


----------



## goobaba

Albake21 said:


> an Ibanez Wizard 7 but with even more shoulder



This was my take from my indo HT7. My RG7420 actually has a slightly thicker, more curved neck. I thought it was a good shape, but I think the extra shoulder throws some people for a loop. I think the most unusual thing for me personally was the 45mm nut width. It feels very crowded at the nut, reminds me of Les Paul string spacing.


----------



## Demartan

Slowly but surely upgrading my HT7 Pro to USA specs bar stainless steel frets  Anyone here that has experience with swapping out the stock bridge on a HT7 Pro to a Hipshot? Is there drilling or is it as ‘easy’ as an Ibanez Hipshot swap?
(Same question for the tuners tbh, stock work fine but I prefer how the Hipshot look)


----------



## MofoDude2k7

Demartan said:


> Slowly but surely upgrading my HT7 Pro to USA specs bar stainless steel frets  Anyone here that has experience with swapping out the stock bridge on a HT7 Pro to a Hipshot? Is there drilling or is it as ‘easy’ as an Ibanez Hipshot swap?
> (Same question for the tuners tbh, stock work fine but I prefer how the Hipshot look)



The bridge is a direct replacement. The tuners fit in fine but you need to drill new holes for the screws.


----------



## toiletstand

saw this on zzounds *chin scratch emoji*
https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2914006?siid=253056​


----------



## Albake21

toiletstand said:


> saw this on zzounds *chin scratch emoji*
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2914006?siid=253056​


So they are adding colors from the USA models to the Pro models and having (what I believe to be for that price) fake roasted maple necks. They look super cool, but still not enough for me to buy one. Those Pro models felt way too cheap to me, but cool for others who want the look.


----------



## bulb

Albake21 said:


> So they are adding colors from the USA models to the Pro models and having (what I believe to be for that price) fake roasted maple necks. They look super cool, but still not enough for me to buy one. Those Pro models felt way too cheap to me, but cool for others who want the look.


Those are real roasted maple necks, and the guitar is awesome.


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Those are real roasted maple necks, and the guitar is awesome.


Besides look, is there anything else new on it? The roasted maple is definitely a nice touch for being the lower end model.


----------



## goobaba

Blue frost plus roasted maple is fire


----------



## musicman61554

Nice digging the new pro models


----------



## Humbuck

They look great to me! I'd love to grab one of those scratch and dent ones and use it live!


----------



## goobaba

I also notice that the pups have exposed bobbins now, is that a new pickup or just a new look?


----------



## bulb

goobaba said:


> I also notice that the pups have exposed bobbins now, is that a new pickup or just a new look?



It’s the same pickup, just a new look. Never put uncovered pickups in my model before, and I just thought they looked good. So figured why not switch it up!


----------



## feraledge

Now this looks like something I could have fun with.


----------



## musicman61554

Any finish option changes for the 7 string version Misha?


----------



## Demartan

If last year's matte red finish is suddenly on the 7 pro I might empty my wallet so please don't do that color

the matte blue is insane


----------



## cardinal

Blue frost looks great.


----------



## bulb

musicman61554 said:


> Any finish option changes for the 7 string version Misha?


yup! Changes across the board!


----------



## bulb

feraledge said:


> Now this looks like something I could have fun with.



Dude, that guitar at that price, both you and your wallet will just have fun with it!


----------



## bulb

cardinal said:


> Blue frost looks great.


I like blue


----------



## Mattykoda

The chlorine and blue frost are awesome as a lower price option. I will definitely be interested in these when released. I still want to get one of the Ferrari red USA 7 strings. Those things look too damn good.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Hope we see a couple Evertune and baritone 6 string models at some point down the road! I would love to see these sigs have a few more boutique-y and niche features, even if they’re limited runs.


----------



## zarg

feraledge said:


> Now this looks like something I could have fun with.



exactly what I need. I will get that. When does it come out in Europe?

add stainless steel frets (even if it costs me more) and it's perfect. but there might be some hesitation in fear of cannibalizing the us made juggernauts.


----------



## bulb

zarg said:


> exactly what I need. I will get that. When does it come out in Europe?
> 
> add stainless steel frets (even if it costs me more) and it's perfect. but there might be some hesitation in fear of cannibalizing the us made juggernauts.



Soon I’d hope!

Nah we aren’t doing SS frets, adds way too much to the cost to be worthwhile, and most people shopping in that range don’t care. Also good to have some differences as the Pro series Juggs are now also have 20” radius boards.


----------



## bulb

Passtheapathy said:


> Hope we see a couple Evertune and baritone 6 string models at some point down the road! I would love to see these sigs have a few more boutique-y and niche features, even if they’re limited runs.


I think you can actually buy Evertune ones from Evertune!


----------



## toiletstand

i was thinking it would be cool if there was a black finish with a roasted maple neck and the universe was like "here you go, john. we got u."


----------



## Mattykoda

bulb said:


> Soon I’d hope!
> 
> Nah we aren’t doing SS frets, adds way too much to the cost to be worthwhile, and most people shopping in that range don’t care. Also good to have some differences as the Pro series Juggs are now also have 20” radius boards.



Both the 6&7 now have a 20” radius? That’s awesome. Any changes on the body wood?


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Soon I’d hope!
> 
> Nah we aren’t doing SS frets, adds way too much to the cost to be worthwhile, and most people shopping in that range don’t care. Also good to have some differences as the Pro series Juggs are now also have 20” radius boards.


The 20" radius definitely is grabbing my attention. I'm glad they are both the same now.


----------



## bulb

Mattykoda said:


> Both the 6&7 now have a 20” radius? That’s awesome. Any changes on the body wood?



They do indeed!
No changes on body wood because I love basswood and if it ain’t broke...


----------



## Mattykoda

Nice. I love the tone of basswood on the USA models but I have the silverburst and matte black so that may be biased as I have yet to get my hands on the quilt or new flame maple top models to see how they compare. I could see the chlorine and blue frost adding to my collection if they are some good playing instruments. Is the bridge on these models the same type as the b7/b8 Jackson uses? 

Can you also give a scoop on the new colors we can see for the pro 7 models?


----------



## musicman61554

bulb said:


> yup! Changes across the board!



Perfect really hoping the blue quilt is on the 7 string too. Beautiful.


----------



## Selkoid

I've got an HT7 pro that I want to swap out the pups on, what are you guys throwing in there? Was considering getting some juggernauts for it but I already have a set for my 6, I feel like I need to branch out a little (even though I love the juggernaut 6's). Anything else you guys are liking before I buy more juggernauts?


----------



## FitRocker33

Greetings fellow Floridian!

If you wanna go off the beaten path a little, check out Elysian pickups. They have gotten solid reviews and from what I’ve been told about them thus far they sound like they are bare knuckle killers.

P.s. I have a like new set of kiesel lithium 7 pickups I’d sell you for dirt cheap if you wanna give em a try.


----------



## bmth4111

So is this ht7 juggernaut shape available for Jackson custom shop guitars. That would be amazing if it was. I absolutely love the specs and shape, just need a Floyd!!!


----------



## Taikatatti

Selkoid said:


> I've got an HT7 pro that I want to swap out the pups on, what are you guys throwing in there? Was considering getting some juggernauts for it but I already have a set for my 6, I feel like I need to branch out a little (even though I love the juggernaut 6's). Anything else you guys are liking before I buy more juggernauts?



Blackhawks?


----------



## xzacx

bmth4111 said:


> So is this ht7 juggernaut shape available for Jackson custom shop guitars. That would be amazing if it was. I absolutely love the specs and shape, just need a Floyd!!!



I’m not sure to what extent they can be customized, but I just saw yesterday that someone got a Custom Shop in a green finish. Looked amazing. Not sure if the person was an artist, or if it was ordered prior to them not accepting master built orders, or what though. First like that I’d seen.


----------



## Albake21

bmth4111 said:


> So is this ht7 juggernaut shape available for Jackson custom shop guitars. That would be amazing if it was. I absolutely love the specs and shape, just need a Floyd!!!


Oh man I'd buy an HT6 immediately if it had a floyd.


----------



## jephjacques

Selkoid said:


> I've got an HT7 pro that I want to swap out the pups on, what are you guys throwing in there? Was considering getting some juggernauts for it but I already have a set for my 6, I feel like I need to branch out a little (even though I love the juggernaut 6's). Anything else you guys are liking before I buy more juggernauts?



I like Juggernauts a lot but my FAVORITE BKP set is the Nailbombs, put a ceramic one in the bridge and a regular one in the neck and go to town


----------



## Passtheapathy

bmth4111 said:


> So is this ht7 juggernaut shape available for Jackson custom shop guitars. That would be amazing if it was. I absolutely love the specs and shape, just need a Floyd!!!



Last I checked, the custom shop order form did not have this shape available. However, I’m sure they can do it if you contact them.


----------



## Albake21

Passtheapathy said:


> Last I checked, the custom shop order form did not have this shape available. However, I’m sure they can do it if you contact them.


They will definitely do it if you contact them directly, but it will cost someone an arm and a leg to do. You'd be better off buying the cheapest used one you can find and then mod it.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> They will definitely do it if you contact them directly, but it will cost someone an arm and a leg to do. You'd be better off buying the cheapest used one you can find and then mod it.



For what it’s worth, the dude that posted the green one followed up that he’s a Jackson artist and that it needed multiple approvals to be able to happen. He said he thinks they don’t otherwise allow one-offs of signatures.


----------



## bulb

xzacx said:


> For what it’s worth, the dude that posted the green one followed up that he’s a Jackson artist and that it needed multiple approvals to be able to happen. He said he thinks they don’t otherwise allow one-offs of signatures.


He’s my buddy, Jackson were apprehensive so I told them to do it for him and they pushed it through.


----------



## xzacx

bulb said:


> He’s my buddy, Jackson were apprehensive so I told them to do it for him and they pushed it through.



It really turned out amazing!


----------



## cardinal

Jackson and Charvel are very restrictive in what they will do for a non-artist. I've been trying for a few years to place an order for a 7-string (nothing weird at all, just a normal 7-string model), and it's been a wall of no no no. Last time I inquired, they said that they were not accepting orders for any 7 strings, period.

I gave up, ended up mostly playing 8s, and for what its worth placed an order with Schecter, who didn't bat an eye when I told them what I wanted. The delivery date has slipped quite a bit, but such is life.


----------



## Passtheapathy

xzacx said:


> For what it’s worth, the dude that posted the green one followed up that he’s a Jackson artist and that it needed multiple approvals to be able to happen. He said he thinks they don’t otherwise allow one-offs of signatures.



Where can we see some pictures?


----------



## Albake21

Yeah I'd love to see some pictures of this green HT.


----------



## Vairish




----------



## Humbuck

Pretty neat!!


----------



## narad

I'm not sure green can trump the usual color options but that looks really high quality. Is that "custom shop" / a different team from the usual ones?


----------



## bmth4111

They should turn add that body shape to the custom option I bet it would sell amazing. Best Jackson shape for sure.


----------



## bulb

bmth4111 said:


> They should turn add that body shape to the custom option I bet it would sell amazing. Best Jackson shape for sure.


I’d be down for them to do that, I’ll pass that on.


----------



## Desolate1

bulb said:


> I’d be down for them to do that, I’ll pass that on.



Please do so Misha. Even if they really limited the options I could probably still get what I want. A HT7 with a Trans Emerald Green quilt top with a ebony board and my choice of pickups.


----------



## Selkoid

FitRocker33 said:


> Greetings fellow Floridian!
> 
> If you wanna go off the beaten path a little, check out Elysian pickups. They have gotten solid reviews and from what I’ve been told about them thus far they sound like they are bare knuckle killers.
> 
> P.s. I have a like new set of kiesel lithium 7 pickups I’d sell you for dirt cheap if you wanna give em a try.



I am not the least bit familiar with Elysian stuff. Have to do some more research to see if that would be something id be into. I'll keep the lithiums in mind 



Taikatatti said:


> Blackhawks?



What do you like about the blackhawks? They sound like they're lacking some of the clarity the juggernauts have in exchange for some more thickness to me.



jephjacques said:


> I like Juggernauts a lot but my FAVORITE BKP set is the Nailbombs, put a ceramic one in the bridge and a regular one in the neck and go to town



Since you own both, how would you describe the differences between nailbombs and juggs? Nailbombs are actually a set I was considering for a while, curious to see what you like about them.


----------



## bulb

Selkoid said:


> I am not the least bit familiar with Elysian stuff. Have to do some more research to see if that would be something id be into. I'll keep the lithiums in mind
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like about the blackhawks? They sound like they're lacking some of the clarity the juggernauts have in exchange for some more thickness to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you own both, how would you describe the differences between nailbombs and juggs? Nailbombs are actually a set I was considering for a while, curious to see what you like about them.


Honestly dude just do a Ragnarok set, I think you will be blown away with how good that will sound in that guitar!


----------



## Velokki

bulb said:


> Honestly dude just do a Ragnarok set, I think you will be blown away with how good that will sound in that guitar!



Btw bulb, what is your opinion on the Fluences?


----------



## bulb

Velokki said:


> Btw bulb, what is your opinion on the Fluences?



Dark, dull and they don’t feel great.
I think the fact that you can get drastically different tones is cool, but personally just not a fan of them at all.


----------



## goobaba

I seem to remember some Jackson artist having a sick flame maple HT7 but the bookmatch top was at an opposing 45* angle and a lighter finish. It might have been a dinky... anybody know the guitar I'm referencing?


----------



## Bastian93

goobaba said:


> I seem to remember some Jackson artist having a sick flame maple HT7 but the bookmatch top was at an opposing 45* angle and a lighter finish. It might have been a dinky... anybody know the guitar I'm referencing?



There is Travis LeVriers Custom Jackson, is this the one you think of?


----------



## goobaba

Yep that is definitely it, and not the HT7 shape.


----------



## Velokki

bulb said:


> Dark, dull and they don’t feel great.
> I think the fact that you can get drastically different tones is cool, but personally just not a fan of them at all.


Interesting! An opinion against the fluences. I haven't heard anyone say them to be dull.

I'll probably buy my first set soon, hopefully the feel beats EMG 81/85, and going for that extra clarity too. I've got Juggs, which I do quite like for recording, but I found myself really liking EMGs again, too.


----------



## cardinal

Velokki said:


> Interesting! An opinion against the fluences. I haven't heard anyone say them to be dull.
> 
> I'll probably buy my first set soon, hopefully the feel beats EMG 81/85, and going for that extra clarity too. I've got Juggs, which I do quite like for recording, but I found myself really liking EMGs again, too.



I think the Fluences sound a bit “flat.” Modern mode just adds sizzle and cut, but not really liveliness. They sound fine and definitely get the job done, and I love how quiet they are. Clarity seems fine, but EMGs seem to have razor sharp clarity to me. 

I tend to prefer Duncan passives, and some BKPs I’ve tried are OK.


----------



## jephjacques

Selkoid said:


> I am not the least bit familiar with Elysian stuff. Have to do some more research to see if that would be something id be into. I'll keep the lithiums in mind
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like about the blackhawks? They sound like they're lacking some of the clarity the juggernauts have in exchange for some more thickness to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you own both, how would you describe the differences between nailbombs and juggs? Nailbombs are actually a set I was considering for a while, curious to see what you like about them.



They just have a slightly different emphasis on the mids that i think is a lovely contrast to the Juggernauts. They sound a little more "old-school" to my ears, but they still have the BKP clarity and punch that you don't get from, say, a set of Duncans.


----------



## bmth4111

Really, that would be extremely appreciated! Looking to make a Jackson custom if this goes through!


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Velokki said:


> Interesting! An opinion against the fluences. I haven't heard anyone say them to be dull.
> 
> I'll probably buy my first set soon, hopefully the feel beats EMG 81/85, and going for that extra clarity too. I've got Juggs, which I do quite like for recording, but I found myself really liking EMGs again, too.


I mean, it's not like he's endorsed and has a signature set with BKP...


----------



## bulb

Obsidian Soul said:


> I mean, it's not like he's endorsed and has a signature set with BKP...



Sure I’m biased, and I have loved BKP since I bought my first set, but I can still enjoy other things than what I endorse.

Not all of my guitars have BKPs in them, but none of them have Fluences haha.
Just genuinely don’t dig the Fluences. They sound and feel dull to me.


----------



## Demartan

Well RIP my wallet, this color is insane


----------



## Anquished

Demartan said:


> Well RIP my wallet, this color is insane



Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## cardinal

That orange is it, man. Nice @bulb


----------



## ImNotAhab

That shade of orange with the roasted fretboard is obnoxiously pleasing.


----------



## secretpizza

I'm also seeing the 'blue sky burst' HT7 pro start popping up for pre-order; could be cool with the roasted neck.


----------



## possumkiller

Demartan said:


> Well RIP my wallet, this color is insane


Awesome color. Ebony fretboard would be way better. Idk whatever jatoba or laurel or plain bright dry rosewood they are using really is an awful shade of brown. Even a plain maple fretboard would go well with that color. Definitely not a fan of the new light brown fretboards.


----------



## Albake21

possumkiller said:


> Awesome color. Ebony fretboard would be way better. Idk whatever jatoba or laurel or plain bright dry rosewood they are using really is an awful shade of brown. Even a plain maple fretboard would go well with that color. Definitely not a fan of the new light brown fretboards.


It's a roasted maple fretboard and neck.


----------



## possumkiller

Albake21 said:


> It's a roasted maple fretboard and neck.


Yeah it's the exact shade of light brown everyone complains about ruining guitars since the CITES changes. So I guess if everyone would have replaced rosewood with brown baked maple instead of various other brown substitutes it would be ok.


----------



## darkpheonix

I'm on the same page with this, I got all excited with the new pro chlorine burst model until I saw that roasted maple which I hate. So I'll just wait some more and get the old USA model with the ebony fretboard ~


----------



## Curt

bulb said:


> Dark, dull and they don’t feel great.
> I think the fact that you can get drastically different tones is cool, but personally just not a fan of them at all.


So its not just me that finds them dull and heavy on the low end.


----------



## Passtheapathy

darkpheonix said:


> I'm on the same page with this, I got all excited with the new pro chlorine burst model until I saw that roasted maple which I hate. So I'll just wait some more and get the old USA model with the ebony fretboard ~



That’s the way to go. The quilted maple/ebony combination the originals have is something special.


----------



## Type_R3387

Curt said:


> So its not just me that finds them dull and heavy on the low end.


No, you’re not alone. I recently picked up a 2018 SC608B and everything about the guitar is great besides the Fishman pickups. Maybe it’s the Stef models only, but they sound like shit. I’ll definitely be throwing some passives in soon...


----------



## Quiet Coil

Type_R3387 said:


> No, you’re not alone. I recently picked up a 2018 SC608B and everything about the guitar is great besides the Fishman pickups. Maybe it’s the Stef models only, but they sound like shit. I’ll definitely be throwing some passives in soon...



It’s a piece of cake to swap them with other actives. If you can get a set from somewhere with a good return policy (Guitar Center), try the Modern or Abasi set. Still don’t like them? Engage the HF tilt. After that you can write them off (though the Classics are quite different).

I’m not a fan boy (and I tried hard to be), but Fluences definitely have their uses. I loved them in my 2228, especially fun in split mode.

EDIT: And I did try the Carpenter set (in that 2228 no less). Loved the way they looked, hated the way they sounded.


----------



## Curt

Noisy Humbucker said:


> It’s a piece of cake to swap them with other actives. If you can get a set from somewhere with a good return policy (Guitar Center), try the Modern or Abasi set. Still don’t like them? Engage the HF tilt. After that you can write them off (though the Classics are quite different).
> 
> I’m not a fan boy (and I tried hard to be), but Fluences definitely have their uses. I loved them in my 2228, especially fun in split mode.
> 
> EDIT: And I did try the Carpenter set (in that 2228 no less). Loved the way they looked, hated the way they sounded.


I used the moderns, engaged hf tilt, used the low gain mode, tried the Alnico model, all to no avail, i just couldn't get along with them. The EMG 81 is still the pinnacle of active sound to me, and the fishman has more options tonally, but that's not what I look for in an active pickup, Tbh.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Curt said:


> The EMG 81 is still the pinnacle of active sound to me, and the fishman has more options tonally, but that's not what I look for in an active pickup, Tbh.



And that’s what it comes down to. I tried them in nearly all of my guitars and settled on having them in just the one - nothing beats variety. EMG is THE proper active imho, but I gotta have me some passives too (the Fluence being kinda-sorta-not-really the compromise between the two).


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-ht6/j48357000002000

FWIW... $499 shipped SDOTD on the Import HT6.


----------



## Albake21

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-ht6/j48357000002000
> 
> FWIW... $499 shipped SDOTD on the Import HT6.


There we go, finally priced at what it's actually worth. If I had the room for another guitar, I'd absolutely buy one for a modding platform.


----------



## USMarine75

Albake21 said:


> There we go, finally priced at what it's actually worth. If I had the room for another guitar, I'd absolutely buy one for a modding platform.



Right? At that price I was tempted to buy three and keep the best one (I find that's the trick with these cheaper made imports where the QC is lower). Throw in some Wolfgang pickups I have (and maybe some new tuners and saddles if needed) and bam you have a beast on the cheap.


----------



## bulb

USMarine75 said:


> Right? At that price I was tempted to buy three and keep the best one (I find that's the trick with these cheaper made imports where the QC is lower). Throw in some Wolfgang pickups I have (and maybe some new tuners and saddles if needed) and bam you have a beast on the cheap.


Do it!


----------



## A-Branger

Demartan said:


> Well RIP my wallet, this color is insane



even more insane in person!, saw it at NAMM, its bright neon annoying orange and I love it


----------



## feraledge

FYI, looks like Pro Audio Star is closing out some Juggernauts in the $480-$620 range. There are some used and B stock. It might not be marked clearly or whatever, but would appear that there are brand new ones in the same price range: 
http://www.proaudiostar.com/search/?q=jackson+juggernaut


----------



## bulb

A-Branger said:


> even more insane in person!, saw it at NAMM, its bright neon annoying orange and I love it



Yeah that color came out blindingly orange, I’m definitely snagging one of those for myself!


----------



## bulb

feraledge said:


> FYI, looks like Pro Audio Star is closing out some Juggernauts in the $480-$620 range. There are some used and B stock. It might not be marked clearly or whatever, but would appear that there are brand new ones in the same price range:
> http://www.proaudiostar.com/search/?q=jackson+juggernaut



Since these dealers are ordering the refreshed ones, they want to clear out the old stock, so now is the best time to pick one of those up as you can get em for dirt cheap!


----------



## Razerjack

399 GBP here in the UK(for the white sixer). Looking to get one very soon, just want to ask do these models typically need immediate fretwork/re-setup/parts changed to play well?


----------



## Albake21

Razerjack said:


> 399 GBP here in the UK(for the white sixer). Looking to get one very soon, just want to ask do these models typically need immediate fretwork/re-setup/parts changed to play well?


Fretwork is hit or miss, definitely a setup, and some parts I'd say so. Pickups are kinda meh, I'd definitely upgrade the tuners and maybe the nut.


----------



## Demartan

Albake21 said:


> Fretwork is hit or miss, definitely a setup, and some parts I'd say so. Pickups are kinda meh, I'd definitely upgrade the tuners and maybe the nut.



The nut on my ht7 Pro broke during the first restring so imo that’s something you deffo would want to swap since the stock one looks and feels like really cheap plastic. Apart from personal preference on pickups; The rest of the hardware is still holding up fine for me - especially considering the price (400gbp sounds like a decently good deal)


----------



## kamello

Demartan said:


> Well RIP my wallet, this color is insane




love it 





@bulb how much this one will weight? 
A friend just lend me a Jackson SLSMG and Im loving how lightweight it is (at around 2.9 kg / 6.4 pounds)


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

That orange HT7 is to die for. Definitely picking mine up as soon as I can <3


----------



## Demartan

kamello said:


> @bulb how much this one will weight?
> A friend just lend me a Jackson SLSMG and Im loving how lightweight it is (at around 2.9 kg / 6.4 pounds)


I don't know what the weight difference of the 'new' neck is, but my oceanburst HT7 comes in just shy of 3 kilos - guessing it's about the same for the new ones.


----------



## novocaine

Just arrived today. It’s definitely more tangerine and neon, blinding but it’s great! Plays like a dream!


----------



## ImNotAhab

novocaine said:


> View attachment 66919
> 
> 
> Just arrived today. It’s definitely more tangerine and neon, blinding but it’s great! Plays like a dream!



I am now in:


----------



## Mattykoda

That color is awesome!


----------



## FitRocker33

When did Jackson start using recycled cardboard for fretboards?


----------



## Albake21

FitRocker33 said:


> When did Jackson start using recycled cardboard for fretboards?


Well now I can't unsee it....


----------



## bulb

novocaine said:


> View attachment 66919
> 
> 
> Just arrived today. It’s definitely more tangerine and neon, blinding but it’s great! Plays like a dream!


Haha awesome! I hope you love it and it inspires all the riffs!!


----------



## BlueTrident

I’m sad they didn’t do an 8 string pro model.


----------



## Vyn

BlueTrident said:


> I’m sad they didn’t do an 8 string pro model.



I'm going to hazard a guess that the reason for that is that Misha/Periphery aren't known for 8 string work bar the odd song here combined with the market for 8s being pretty small and the number of guitars required to keep the price down enough to be palatable to the market probably wouldn't sell. 

It's an unknown number that we'll probably never learn however I'd imagine the 6 string Misha's in both Pro and USA models outsell the 7 string models. Or I could be completely wrong on everything I just posted haha.


----------



## Mattykoda

FYI GC and musicians friend are running the 6 and 7 older pro models on clearance. Ended up ordering a white 6 string cause I had a gift card and I figured it could be a good mod guitar if I like it. For less than $450 shipped I can’t argue with that.


----------



## bulb

Mattykoda said:


> FYI GC and musicians friend are running the 6 and 7 older pro models on clearance. Ended up ordering a white 6 string cause I had a gift card and I figured it could be a good mod guitar if I like it. For less than $450 shipped I can’t argue with that.


Hell of a good deal!


----------



## Albake21

You know what I'd love to do... I'm not a fan of the neck profile, it has too big of shoulders to me. So I'd love to buy a very cheap pro series and shave the shoulders down a little bit to make it more a super thin C shape.


----------



## Mattykoda

Albake21 said:


> You know what I'd love to do... I'm not a fan of the neck profile, it has too big of shoulders to me. So I'd love to buy a very cheap pro series and shave the shoulders down a little bit to make it more a super thin C shape.



That wouldn’t be bad idea. The neck profile is one of my favorite things about the guitar. Having 2 USA models it will be cool to compare them even though they are in another class from each other.


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> That wouldn’t be bad idea. The neck profile is one of my favorite things about the guitar. Having 2 USA models it will be cool to compare them even though they are in another class from each other.


I just want to know if the neck profile is exactly the same between the Pro and USA series. I've tried asking before but no one seems to know the answer. I've only tried a Pro series and couldn't stand the neck profile.


----------



## Mattykoda

I believe they are the same. I will report back and let you know once I get it.


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> I believe they are the same. I will report back and let you know once I get it.


Thank you!


----------



## Mattykoda

@Albake21 got it yesterday and can confirm the neck profile is the same. Went back and forth between the 2 USA models I have and the import just to make sure. Overall I'm pretty impressed with it so far. It needs a good set up and some love but for the price I was expecting that. Surprisingly the fretwork is better than the last two schecters I bought. Will post a NGD when I have some more time available.


----------



## Mattykoda

Figured I could upload a single pic for the time being. Already replaced the knobs to hipshot.


----------



## Demartan

Mattykoda said:


> Figured I could upload a single pic for the time being. Already replaced the knobs to hipshot.
> View attachment 67726



I still have GAS for the matte white pro and this isn’t making it easier


----------



## Mattykoda

Demartan said:


> I still have GAS for the matte white pro and this isn’t making it easier


It has a certain appeal to it that I find with my matte black usa model. If I didn't have three of the six string models now I'd probably pick up another. Seems hard to beat for the $500 price tag right now.


----------



## Mattykoda

Thought I could put an update on the white model. Upgraded the tuners to hipshot and changed the saddles to hipshot as well. I had a 6 string bridge but when I did a test fit the string holes did not line up like the original base plate. It cut off about half of the opening so I figured I could swap the saddles for the time being and see how it feels. Honestly there really is not a difference between the stock saddles and the hipshot ones. Changed the nut which I still need to cut, cleaned the fretboard which was dirty as all hell and polished the frets. The frets were horrible which you will see in the picture. Ran 220, 320 and 400 on the edges then micromesh on the frets from 1200-12000. After that I hand polished each fret twice with autosol and they play like stainless now. Next upgrade is pickups which I'm thinking carbon fiber covers, pots and switch then I will be done. The best part is with all the upgrades I will have essentially paid what the original price is because how cheap these are right now.


----------



## yellowv

I have a 6 string in matte gunmetal that I got at the blowout prices and it’s great. Also got the newer model with roasted board and tried one the older black 7’s. Those two were both riddled with QC issues and went back. Since this one is solid it’s getting modded. Got Hipshot tuners and bridge (hopefully I can make that work after reading above) and knobs. Also got a Fishman KSE set to go in it. Although I think I may sell those and just go for Rags.


----------



## Mattykoda

Nice score! These are going quick at that price. Let me know about the hipshot bridge. The string holes could easily be filed with needle files to make it work but I haven’t decided what I’m gonna do yet. How was your fretwork? It took a while to get the tooling marks out of mine.


----------



## yellowv

My fretwork wasn’t bad just pretty oxidized which makes sense since these have been sitting in boxes since 2017. I just cleaned up the ends a bit and gave them a good polish. As long as the string holes are close I’m sure I can make the bridge work. I’ll just open the holes up a bit.


----------



## yellowv

The frets on the 7 string I sent back were bad. They were half crowned and by that I mean crowned on the bass side and flat and rough on the treble side.


----------



## ImNotAhab

yellowv said:


> My fretwork wasn’t bad just pretty oxidized which makes sense since these have been sitting in boxes since 2017. I just cleaned up the ends a bit and gave them a good polish. As long as the string holes are close I’m sure I can make the bridge work. I’ll just open the holes up a bit.



Polished, shiny frets satisfy me to a borderline perverse degree.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah the hipshot base plate covered about half of the string holes for me. I would be able to do it but I decided to just put the saddles on for the time being.


----------



## davidian6811

Posted in another thread, might as well be this one

I just got mine about a few weeks back at a blowout. Several issues i have come across
1. Fret uneven - particularly only at the 21st fret, luckily it was the only one off and a bit of filing down it back to playable in that area
2. Pickups aren't aligned to the strings, after checking i think the neck pocket was a little off in precision as there is a bottom gap. this didn't bother me but close visual inspection will really look at it as off. Doesn't affect the sound at all
3. Nut isn't enlarged properly on the D string, keeps catching when tuning, so enlargement and nut lube and its working again
4. Jack was loose after a few use, i replaced it with a PureTone and tightened it correctly. working as it should

The stock pickups were a bit muddy with my rig, so i have changed them to Dimarzio Titans, much more clearer and precise. I also changed out the tuners to hipshot ones (although the stock ones were pretty awesome already). Knobs to hipshot as well. 

Overall it's sorta my all around beater 7 string which is a looker. Can't complain much at the price i got it for. Pics attached


----------



## yellowv

Got the bridge and tuners installed. As said the string holes are a bit off, but still plenty of room to pass the string through. I don’t think it will cause an issue. If I have any stability issues or get string breakage I will look at modifying the baseplate. Now to swap the pickups.


----------



## Mattykoda

Nice @yellowv! Can you post a pic of the string holes as it sits now? I'm curious what the gap is and if there is a variance on mine.


----------



## yellowv

Can’t get a good pic, but it’s exactly as you described.


----------



## yellowv

Turned out awesome. I’m going to start a new thread in the 6 string section.


----------



## Demartan

If we're sharing hotrodded pro models, finished upgrading mine a while back. What started with the nut breaking ended up as a full hardware/electronics replacement lol


----------



## bulb

Gorgeous guitars guys, glad to see some of you snagging the sick blowout deals on these!


----------



## jephjacques

misha do a hot pink one next pls


----------



## Velokki

bulb said:


> Gorgeous guitars guys, glad to see some of you snagging the sick blowout deals on these!



If you don't mind me asking, how do you feel about the QC issues reported in this thread? Are processes being reworked, anything being done regarding the QC of both the Pros and USA models?


----------



## yellowv

You should do a Pro model in the satin red, Misha.


----------



## yellowv

Here’s mine done.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

jephjacques said:


> misha do a hot pink one next pls



Or a shell pink with roasted maple neck. Yum.


----------



## xzacx

Velokki said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you feel about the QC issues reported in this thread? Are processes being reworked, anything being done regarding the QC of both the Pros and USA models?



For what it’s worth, I’ve had 3 USAs and played a couple of the imports in stores and haven’t found an issue. Only problem was one of the USAs (the one I still have) had a squealy pickup (that Jackson was quick to replace)—but the both needed replaced anyway since I don’t care for them, so I didn’t even care. The imports obviously didn’t feel as good as the others, but solid for what they are. I’m not sure if I’m just lucky, not as picky some of you, or the issues are being overstated. But that’s been my experience.


----------



## Mattykoda

I can see it now. Pink shark fin inlays would be over the top, but that's my inner COB fanboy coming out.


----------



## Vyn

Mattykoda said:


> I can see it now. Pink shark fin inlays would be over the top, but that's my inner COB fanboy coming out.



You're not alone. I've lusted after a Pink Sawtooth for bloody years. Ironically it's easier to get a CS Pink Sawtooth than the LTD Alexi-600SE


----------



## Mattykoda

Vyn said:


> You're not alone. I've lusted after a Pink Sawtooth for bloody years. Ironically it's easier to get a CS Pink Sawtooth than the LTD Alexi-600SE


I actually meant to say pink piranha inlays even though all of the sigs have moved away from them. Sawtooth, shark fin, they’re all good!


----------



## Mattykoda

Well this guy just arrived at the office. I may have a problem.


----------



## Mattykoda

Any one else notice the $300 price jump on the new models?


----------



## illimmigrant

Mattykoda said:


> Any one else notice the $300 price jump on the new models?


Just noticed. I'm pretty bummed hahaha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dude these being almost 4k is an absolute travesty. No offense, but they're not the only company making solid color, roasted neck super strats these days.


----------



## Albake21

The funny thing is, I much prefer the first generation a lot more. Thankfully those can be bought on the used market for a very solid price.


----------



## Jake

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dude these being almost 4k is an absolute travesty. No offense, but they're not the only company making solid color, roasted neck super strats these days.


And they quite frankly aren't worth that money 

I love my HT6 don't get me wrong but goddamn I wouldn't pay almost $4k for one, let alone $3k


----------



## a curry

I was gasing pretty hard for one of these for quite some time but I feel i could get more guitar for the same money. Maybe if these had an option for a trem I'd me more inclined.


----------



## Werecow

Mattykoda said:


> Well this guy just arrived at the office. I may have a problem.
> View attachment 69621



I see the vacuum sealed polystyrene support bodge job to compensate for how the shit case makes the guitar rest solely on its neck is a standard feature 

Mine came with the exact same support, same colour crinkly bag around it and everything. The guitar feels crap the way it rests in there, so i've left it in.
What i don't understand is i hear the "standard" Jackson USA case is great.


----------



## Mattykoda

Werecow said:


> I see the vacuum sealed polystyrene support bodge job to compensate for how the shit case makes the guitar rest solely on its neck is a standard feature
> 
> Mine came with the exact same support, same colour crinkly bag around it and everything. The guitar feels crap the way it rests in there, so i've left it in.
> What i don't understand is i hear the "standard" Jackson USA case is great.



Yeah that one ended up going back which I posted about in my ngd but they did move away from the blue bulb case to the the black Jackson one for the new models.


----------



## xzacx

Mattykoda said:


> Yeah that one ended up going back which I posted about in my ngd but they did move away from the blue bulb case to the the black Jackson one for the new models.



As much as I've liked my USA HT6, the case really does suck—doesn't remotely fit the guitar to keep it still, and is also crappy quality. Worst part is they made it _look_ like a G&G. I'm so glad they changed it on the newer ones.


----------



## secretpizza

Yeah, my HT6 from the new run has the Jackson flight case and it fits great. Big improvement from the gen 1 cases.


----------



## Perge

Ordered one of the black pro series ht7s b stock. I figure at the price they've got them out now it'll make a fun mod platform if nothing else.


----------



## yellowv

Got another one. Let the modding commence.


----------



## StrmRidr

Looks like a poplar burl top version of the Pro HT7 is incoming based on Jackson's instagram story.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah misha posted about it on his IG.


----------



## dirtool

the burl virus is proliferating


----------



## Werecow

dirtool said:


> the burl virus is proliferating


I think it's a full on zombie horde now.


----------



## bulb

Werecow said:


> I think it's a full on zombie horde now.


good, track car consumables are expensive


----------



## Spicypickles

At least the color scheme looks good with it. Not a fan of the cancer wood epidemic, but there are far worse examples out there.


----------



## Demartan

looks better than I expected tbh, usually dislike burl tops a lot


----------



## Spicypickles

That looks fuckin’ dope, actually.


----------



## vertibration

Thats the best looking model so far besides the daphne blue 6 string pro model. Now only if there was an 8 string on the horizon


----------



## xzacx

Demartan said:


> looks better than I expected tbh, usually dislike burl tops a lot



Same here...usually dislike burl as well as baked maple, but it really ties together here well.


----------



## Spicypickles

Make it a flame/quilt top with the same finish and I would be hard pressed to not purchase. 

USA - even better.


----------



## Anquished

Demartan said:


> looks better than I expected tbh, usually dislike burl tops a lot



This actually works really well. I gassed hard for the orange one but this ones even better IMO.


----------



## Albake21

Spicypickles said:


> Make it a flame/quilt top with the same finish and I would be hard pressed to not purchase.
> 
> USA - even better.


I remember Misha saying before how they are refreshing each series every other year. So last year's NAMM was refreshing the Pro series, so this Winter NAMM should refresh the USA series. I swear if they release an HT6 or HT7 USA with a floyd, I'll preorder the damn thing.


----------



## Demartan

Anquished said:


> This actually works really well. I gassed hard for the orange one but this ones even better IMO.


Same, my GAS for the orange one got lower when I saw how it looked in real life vs on photos (I thought it would be more akin to the orange lambo USA but its extreme neon, plus the board somehow doesnt work for me with the orange) but now my GAS is fully back.


----------



## shpence

Snagged a HT7 Blue Sky Burst. About to order some BKPs but not sure whether to go with covers or not. It looks like it would be rather snug if I did. Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## Mattykoda

You’ll be good. All of the pro models are routed to fit covered bkp’s.


----------



## shpence

Mattykoda said:


> You’ll be good. All of the pro models are routed to fit covered bkp’s.


Much appreciated!


----------



## bmth4111

They should make the ht7 with the Floyd a production model, after all misha already had them make one for him!


----------



## Anodyne

Definitely snagging one of these and probably dropping some Rags into it! Anyone know if a Hipshot bridge is an easy swap on these? 

Really gives me a vibe similiar to the RAN Crusher 8 Misha posted a while back which that guitar really left a strong impression on me. It's really awesome to see something encapsulate a similar vibe in a unique way imo. I gotta say I was a little turned off by the black-burst on the new one at first... but after going back to stare at it several times (and counting lmao) it just keeps growing on me. I'm in love at this point, honestly.


----------



## Mattykoda

Anodyne said:


> Definitely snagging one of these and probably dropping some Rags into it! Anyone know if a Hipshot bridge is an easy swap on these?
> 
> Really gives me a vibe similiar to the RAN Crusher 8 Misha posted a while back which that guitar really left a strong impression on me. It's really awesome to see something encapsulate a similar vibe in a unique way imo. I gotta say I was a little turned off by the black-burst on the new one at first... but after going back to stare at it several times (and counting lmao) it just keeps growing on me. I'm in love at this point, honestly.



The string holes are just slightly off compared to the stock bridge baseplate but nothing that effects play-ability or anything. I believe pretty much everyone on here, including myself, that have swapped the pro model bridges to hipshot have all seen the same thing. If it really bothers you, just ream out the holes a little bit to work. I've had mine on my white pro model for about 2 months now and have had no problems.


----------



## Anodyne

Mattykoda said:


> The string holes are just slightly off compared to the stock bridge baseplate but nothing that effects play-ability or anything. I believe pretty much everyone on here, including myself, that have swapped the pro model bridges to hipshot have all seen the same thing. If it really bothers you, just ream out the holes a little bit to work. I've had mine on my white pro model for about 2 months now and have had no problems.



Awesome good to hear. So I guess to follow up on that, are people going with the .125 or .175 Hipshot bridges in these? I can totally live with the holes being slightly off if it all works fine in the end.

Just put my pre-order in for the new HT7P, hope these make it out for next month so I don’t have to wait too long to start jamming on it


----------



## Mattykoda

.175 are what the 7 string USA models come stock with.


----------



## shpence

Anyone found a case that works well for the pro HT7? I didn't even think to check if it came with a case.


----------



## shpence

Nvm, found a case. Got the Ragnaroks in and they sound great. I'm actually liking the bridge so I'm not sure I'll go the Hipshot route. I would like to replace the tuners and 5-way selector as that is rather crappy. Anyone replaced either?


----------



## davidian6811

Hipshot tuners, hipshot knobs, puretone jack, hipshot style saddles (didn't replace the bridge base), and dimarzio titans on my pro ht7fm black

The 5 way is great on its own (double wafer type) not the korean box style. don't see any reason to replace it


----------



## Anodyne

davidian6811 said:


> Hipshot tuners, hipshot knobs, puretone jack, hipshot style saddles (didn't replace the bridge base), and dimarzio titans on my pro ht7fm black
> 
> The 5 way is great on its own (double wafer type) not the korean box style. don't see any reason to replace it



Good stuff, those little upgrades really clean it up, they're subtle but enough to make it look a touch more refined. How's the tuning stability now? Make any changes to the stock nut?


----------



## davidian6811

Didnt change out the nut. I dont think there is a close replacement unless you make one from scratch (the nut width is non standard). I just refiled and smooth out some slots and made sure the grooves are in radius and not too low. I play in Bb

The tuning is stable enough and sounds beastly and even sounding in this guitar which i think is perfect.


----------



## bmth4111

What is the deal with these guitars? I'm guessing they are two one-off customs Floyd HT7s for misha? God they are so sick, they need to just release a floyd HT7 already hahah. Just leave the fretboard blank tho..


----------



## Spicypickles

Hell yes on the Floyd’s. I’ve been really digging them recently


----------



## Anodyne

Goodness that one on the left is completely otherworldly looking. Hot damn! But yeah, probably one-offs for the few songs he uses them on and the occasional tool if an idea for it pops up like the dissonant natural-harmonic bends in Motormouth or the subtle downward pitch on New Groove. Still would love to see a small run of one of these, these guitars really wear those Floyds well.

Definitely love Floyds nowadays, a few months ago I finally got around to upgrading pretty much most of the parts on the Floyd Special of an old ESP I have to Original/1000-series parts and it really made me realize just how awesome Floyds can truly be without all the pain and hassle people associate them with. I would absolutely vouch for one with good quality parts, the tuning stability is actually amazing ever since I upgraded it. If they ever get around to making some HT7's with Floyds and they got at the very least a 1000-series floyd in it then it gets an instant thumbs up from me.


----------



## jephjacques

The shape on the left isn't the same as the sig models (different horns, different control and strap pin placement). The one on the right could be a proto or a one-off, who knows.


----------



## xzacx

jephjacques said:


> The shape on the left isn't the same as the sig models (different horns, different control and strap pin placement). The one on the right could be a proto or a one-off, who knows.



I think it's actually a lot cooler than the production signature models, not that I dislike the look of them. But I would have rather had them come out like this—Floyd included.


----------



## Anodyne

I realized last night the one on the right he’s had since 2013 at the least because it shows up in the video where he first shows off the Juggernaut pickups so most likely a one off. Can’t speak for the one on the left.


----------



## Logan Abbott

I don’t know about you guys but I for one would love a misha Mansoor 8 string pro series. His other pros do rather well I think. If they released a pro version maybe at $899-999 ! Roasted maple with white? Ebony with black? Ebony with the blue frost? I think it could be really beneficial to Jackson. I want that blue frost 6 string but I don’t need anymore 6 strings, hoping Ibanez also releases a Jake Bowen 7 string in white.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Releasing new series with different number of strings comes with some background to it. They propably didn't do it because there's no huge need for 8 strings, IMO. They surely did a research of it and decided that it will not be good for the business after all since there's no real demand for 8 string models, I suppose


----------



## Thaeon

ChugThisBoy said:


> Releasing new series with different number of strings comes with some background to it. They propably didn't do it because there's no huge need for 8 strings, IMO. They surely did a research of it and decided that it will not be good for the business after all since there's no real demand for 8 string models, I suppose



How much have they been using 8 strings for new material lately? Or 7's for that matter. They seem to be distancing themselves from those sounds a little.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Thaeon said:


> How much have they been using 8 strings for new material lately? Or 7's for that matter. They seem to be distancing themselves from those sounds a little.



7's are still in use for sure. They're distancing from 8's more. The last stuff they recorded with them is on Juggernaut I think


----------



## Mattykoda

If I remember correctly Misha said in an interview that 8's were old and boring for them, which is reflected on the last two albums. I think if they did the pro in an 8 it would be a small limited run like the USA models but even that I think is a far stretch as an 8 doesn't directly relate to their current music. Plus it's already a niche market as is.


----------



## Mattykoda

In other news I finally scored a USA matte blue frost 6. Patience paid off and hopefully it will be here next week. I am beyond excited!


----------



## Anodyne

Hey guys, my HT7P should be coming in soon and was going to upgrade the tuners to hipshot open tuners, only thing is I notice there's multiple string post lengths. I was wondering if someone could chime in on what length or lengths (if staggered) string posts someone should get on these?


----------



## Mattykoda

The non staggered post for 3x3 by default are 21mm. You should be good with that and then just ordering an extra.

On a side note these two are awesome!


----------



## Samark

Wow, that bottom one is superb!


----------



## Anodyne

Woohoo, looks like I get to be the first to upload pics of the new model. First of all, I gotta say I think they came out even better than the original example pictures. The inner body is like a dark honey gold and at least my neck came out a bit darker than the original pics but it just works so well together. I'm in love with how it came out. I even got a cool double moon-like crescent design in my poplar!

Now this next bit is more a call out on Sweetwater as I ordered through them and has nothing to do with Jackson or the guitar itself. I had asked for them to plek the guitar and install a TUSQ-XL nut, the frets look great but I found the TUSQ nut just sitting in a small bag in the box...not installed (last 2 pictures related)....Furthermore I had asked for a 10-52 NYXL set + a 64 for the low seventh, which I said I'd gladly pay for the second set to get that 64. Instead they put on a 10-59 set and threw in an extra 10-59 set in the box and called it a day. Honestly, I wouldn't even care if it wasn't for the fact I'm going to have to send it back to have them finish the job, I was just really looking forward to enjoying this baby already, it's so beautiful


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Aside from their professional setup, I was never aware that Sweetwater did any other work on guitars such as Pleking or nut installations.


----------



## Anodyne

So I figured I’d add this real quick.

Just got in contact with Sweetwater and they’re going to overnight the guitar for me both ways in order to have everything fixed. I can at least say their sales reps are A+, I guess when you get really specific about an order and with several departments involved, a ball is bound to be dropped at some point. Not a big deal though, the guitar is fantastic, just need that nut and my original string specs installed. The plek job looks and feels superb.

Anyways, back to the guitar itself. Anyone else have one yet? Curious what everyone else’s is looking and feeling like.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Anodyne said:


> So I figured I’d add this real quick.
> 
> Just got in contact with Sweetwater and they’re going to overnight the guitar for me both ways in order to have everything fixed. I can at least say their sales reps are A+, I guess when you get really specific about an order and with several departments involved, a ball is bound to be dropped at some point. Not a big deal though, the guitar is fantastic, just need that nut and my original string specs installed. The plek job looks and feels superb.
> 
> Anyways, back to the guitar itself. Anyone else have one yet? Curious what everyone else’s is looking and feeling like.



Glad to hear things are getting sorted out on that front.

Looks super cool, and love the burl/figuring adjacent to the bridge pickup!!


----------



## shpence

Anodyne said:


> I had asked for them to plek the guitar and install a TUSQ-XL nut



I have been curious about the plek. Think it's worth it? About to snag a HT6.


----------



## Anodyne

It depends,

In my opinion it depends on several factors. Something to note, this guitar was just released so we don’t really know what state the frets are like generally from the factory just yet, since I had it plek’d before receiving it, I have no idea, all I knew was I wanted it to be perfect (and I also wanted to get the TUSQ-XL nut which they run through the plek to file). Personally, my guess is the frets are probably in at least decent shape from the factory as Misha said a while back he’d talk to Jackson about the QC when some of the earlier HT’s had some issues. This was just my way of throwing extra money to guarantee perfect frets without any headaches. I can say for the job they did, the frets look and play beautifully, very polished. So really depends how perfect do you want your frets on a given guitar? 

If you’re okay with them being a little less than absolutely perfect, I’d ask a couple of recent HT6 buyers what they think of the state of their frets and work from there.


----------



## prlgmnr

Do you get a printed report of what the plek actually did/found?


----------



## Anodyne

prlgmnr said:


> Do you get a printed report of what the plek actually did/found?



I did not. Though I can ask about one when I send it back for the nut install since it will be on the machine again. I think it's too late for a before and after at this point for me though. If that is something that's printable from the machine though, I'm sure they'll send you it if you bug them about it, my experience so far is that the sales reps will gladly do anything that sounds reasonable like that.

For the record, this is my first time dealing with Sweetwater as I had heard good things about them. Besides the mishap with the nut, they've been great about resolving it and were great dealing with before that as well. Part of my choice with going with them is that they can send you pictures of the guitar before it's shipped and billed to you and since this guitar has a poplar top and every poplar top is unique in its markings and natural design, I wanted to make sure I didn't end up with one that was boring looking (LOL). I quickly fell in love with this one after looking at the pictures and thinking it over for a day.


----------



## Anodyne

Anodyne said:


> Woohoo, looks like I get to be the first to upload pics of the new model. First of all, I gotta say I think they came out even better than the original example pictures. The inner body is like a dark honey gold and at least my neck came out a bit darker than the original pics but it just works so well together. I'm in love with how it came out. I even got a cool double moon-like crescent design in my poplar!
> 
> Now this next bit is more a call out on Sweetwater as I ordered through them and has nothing to do with Jackson or the guitar itself. I had asked for them to plek the guitar and install a TUSQ-XL nut, the frets look great but I found the TUSQ nut just sitting in a small bag in the box...not installed (last 2 pictures related)....Furthermore I had asked for a 10-52 NYXL set + a 64 for the low seventh, which I said I'd gladly pay for the second set to get that 64. Instead they put on a 10-59 set and threw in an extra 10-59 set in the box and called it a day. Honestly, I wouldn't even care if it wasn't for the fact I'm going to have to send it back to have them finish the job, I was just really looking forward to enjoying this baby already, it's so beautiful
> View attachment 73814
> View attachment 73815
> View attachment 73816
> View attachment 73817
> View attachment 73818



So update on this. Looks like I'm going to have to eat my words. The nut on the guitar actually IS a tusq-xl nut. So the only thing Sweetwater had goofed on was the string gauges I asked for (which I can somewhat understand since I asked them to combine a 6 string set with the 7th of a 7 string set). Otherwise they did everything great! I ordered a TUSQ-XL nut from Amazon to compare all 3 and it turns out the one that came looked more like the one on the guitar and had a similar code on the back of it beginning in "BTX-...", just for some reason all the pictures online including graph-tech's own pictures I had seen of TUSQ-XL's looked a bit more granular like the one in the picture on my hand but the one I received today proved otherwise - guess you learn something everyday! Sweetwater is still offering to overnight it both ways just to finish cutting it and put my original string specs on for free so I'm actually going to have to give them a 10/10 overall and my recommendation if you want to get one of these guitars. Big apologies to Sweetwater for my mix up, I wish I could edit my original post to reflect what I've learned but this is the best I can do.

On another note, I'm now curious what Jackson is using for the stock nut on this new model because it doesn't look like your run of the mill plastic nut. @bulb would you happen to know if the nut on the new pro model is plastic or something else?


----------



## TerpDudeMatt

Anodyne said:


> So update on this. Looks like I'm going to have to eat my words. The nut on the guitar actually IS a tusq-xl nut. So the only thing Sweetwater had goofed on was the string gauges I asked for (which I can somewhat understand since I asked them to combine a 6 string set with the 7th of a 7 string set). Otherwise they did everything great! I ordered a TUSQ-XL nut from Amazon to compare all 3 and it turns out the one that came looked more like the one on the guitar and had a similar code on the back of it beginning in "BTX-...", just for some reason all the pictures online including graph-tech's own pictures I had seen of TUSQ-XL's looked a bit more granular like the one in the picture on my hand but the one I received today proved otherwise - guess you learn something everyday! Sweetwater is still offering to overnight it both ways just to finish cutting it and put my original string specs on for free so I'm actually going to have to give them a 10/10 overall and my recommendation if you want to get one of these guitars. Big apologies to Sweetwater for my mix up, I wish I could edit my original post to reflect what I've learned but this is the best I can do.
> 
> On another note, I'm now curious what Jackson is using for the stock nut on this new model because it doesn't look like your run of the mill plastic nut. @bulb would you happen to know if the nut on the new pro model is plastic or something else?


Which size TUSQ-XL nut did you get?


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Is there the slightest information about if this (pro model) is coming as a 7-string? I mean with that matte blue frost finish? I really need this


----------



## yellowv

Krazy Kalle said:


> Is there the slightest information about if this (pro model) is coming as a 7-string? I mean with that matte blue frost finish? I really need this



no that’s a 6 only finish.


----------



## yellowv

I have both a HT6 and an HT7. They come with graphite nuts and I don’t feel that they needed any work on either of mine. I even modded the crap out of the 6 and left the nut alone. The fretwork was also perfectly fine on both. I think you threw money at sweetwater for nothing.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

yellowv said:


> no that’s a 6 only finish.


Yeah I know, that's why I ask for information if it is coming to the 7s as well. I don't get why these only come in gloss finishes.


----------



## TerpDudeMatt

yellowv said:


> I have both a HT6 and an HT7. They come with graphite nuts and I don’t feel that they needed any work on either of mine. I even modded the crap out of the 6 and left the nut alone. The fretwork was also perfectly fine on both. I think you threw money at sweetwater for nothing.


How do you know they're graphite nuts? I can't find any information on the nut material for the Pro models. What mods did you make to the HT6?


----------



## yellowv

By look and feel I’m pretty positive they are graphite. I put Hipshot bridge, tuners and knobs on mine as well as a Fishman KSE set and CRL switch. Neither my 6 or 7 have any issues with tuning stability.


----------



## TerpDudeMatt

Awesome. I replaced the tuners with Hipshot, and the pickups with BKP Ragnarok. Tuning stability is solid. Did you notice any difference with the Hipshot bridge? Was it a direct replacement, or did it require any adjustments to fit?


----------



## yellowv

Nah the bridge really is just for aesthetics. It mounts right up. The string holes are slightly off but there is enough clearance.


----------



## stinkoman

Probably been asked but couldn't find it. Are the later HT7 with carmalized neck, same shape and profile as the USA models? I know they changed the radius to match, but curious how they are overall?


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> Probably been asked but couldn't find it. Are the later HT7 with carmalized neck, same shape and profile as the USA models? I know they changed the radius to match, but curious how they are overall?


Yup the neck profile is pretty much the same. I didn't have too much time with them, but I played the USA and Pro for a bit next to each other. It felt like the same profile to me. Still don't find them worth the price they are asking, but if you get one used for a decent price, it's a good mod platform.


----------



## Anodyne

@TerpDudeMatt 

Sorry for the late response, I know you asked this back in January. They had to file down a blank tusq nut since it's a non-standard size. It's hard to say in regards to the nut.

My whole debacle was weird because when I first got the guitar with the new nut, I thought the tusq nut (installed) was the stock nut and the extra nut was the tusq nut just by looking at them so I thought they hadn't done the installation at all. I ended up finding the small tusq-nut model number on the back of the installed nut and then realized that tusq nuts look smooth in person. Heck, I even ordered another seperate pre-cut tusq-xl nut just to confirm that they're supposed to look so smooth.

I don't know what the stock nut is made of, might be graphite, but it's not a tusq-xl nut that's for sure. Does that matter? I have no idea, I never gave the stock nut a chance because I wanted no doubt this thing would be as perfect as possible and I didn't want to wait for others to get theirs to be sure if all the stock hardware was up to par.

In retrospect, tuners are the only thing I can definitely recommend upgrading that you'll notice. All I did was throw extra money to remove any guess work/trial and error with a new guitar lol.


----------



## LeftyJuggernaut

Hey guys, Lefty Juggernaut here, and I wanted to come back to give you all the full story about the now infamous guitar, since everyone seemed to either think I was a complete troll or a stupid teenager. So after Misha gave Jackson the ok on the build, I went ahead and placed a deposit with the dealer I went through, can’t remember exactly how much at this point, maybe like $1k or something like that. I was so excited to finally get the guitar of my dreams, but being 19 at the time I wasn’t making a ton of money obviously, and the lefty build was almost double what the normal sigs were going for at the time, so while I really wanted the guitar, I made the decision to cancel it on my end, since I just couldn’t justify the cost considering how much I was making at the time, it would’ve taken me a long time to pay it off. Of course I didn’t get my deposit back but oh well, you live and you learn I guess. I thought cancelling it would’ve meant Jackson would’ve just gave up on it, but to my surprise they ended up making the guitar and selling it, I saw the NGD post here where someone actually got it, and while that originally was supposed to be my guitar, it wasn’t me that ended up with it. But I can assure all of you that everything was 100% real, I really was a stupid teenager that was a massive Misha fanboy, and I really did order a left handed Jackson Juggernaut.

I’m 22 now, and for what it’s worth the Juggernaut is still my favorite guitar ever (although I liked the old model a lot more than the refresh), so that hasn’t changed, and if it’s ever financially viable I’d still love to get one. But for now, there will only be one...


----------



## Albake21

2020 just keeps getting weirder and weirder....


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> 2020 just keeps getting weirder and weirder....



I know right. Global pandemic looks normal now.


----------



## Vletrmx

LeftyJuggernaut said:


> Hey guys, Lefty Juggernaut here, and I wanted to come back to give you all the full story about the now infamous guitar, since everyone seemed to either think I was a complete troll or a stupid teenager. So after Misha gave Jackson the ok on the build, I went ahead and placed a deposit with the dealer I went through, can’t remember exactly how much at this point, maybe like $1k or something like that. I was so excited to finally get the guitar of my dreams, but being 19 at the time I wasn’t making a ton of money obviously, and the lefty build was almost double what the normal sigs were going for at the time, so while I really wanted the guitar, I made the decision to cancel it on my end, since I just couldn’t justify the cost considering how much I was making at the time, it would’ve taken me a long time to pay it off. Of course I didn’t get my deposit back but oh well, you live and you learn I guess. I thought cancelling it would’ve meant Jackson would’ve just gave up on it, but to my surprise they ended up making the guitar and selling it, I saw the NGD post here where someone actually got it, and while that originally was supposed to be my guitar, it wasn’t me that ended up with it. But I can assure all of you that everything was 100% real, I really was a stupid teenager that was a massive Misha fanboy, and I really did order a left handed Jackson Juggernaut.
> 
> I’m 22 now, and for what it’s worth the Juggernaut is still my favorite guitar ever (although I liked the old model a lot more than the refresh), so that hasn’t changed, and if it’s ever financially viable I’d still love to get one. But for now, there will only be one...



Kudos to you for posting this follow-up here after that whole fiasco. We've all wanted something so bad that we forget about more practical and real world needs. Sounds like this decision was a step in growing as a person for you and that's awesome. Hope you end up getting that guitar someday!


----------



## narad

Wow, blast from the past. Probably cheaper to try to buy it off the new owner than to have done the custom order -- I mean, it was unlikely that guy paid the full price for it?

...Username "LeftWithNothing" is still available...


----------



## LeftyJuggernaut

narad said:


> Wow, blast from the past. Probably cheaper to try to buy it off the new owner than to have done the custom order -- I mean, it was unlikely that guy paid the full price for it?
> 
> ...Username "LeftWithNothing" is still available...



I think it was being sold for a little over $3k, so pretty much half of what I would’ve paid for it.


----------



## Guamskyy

LeftyJuggernaut said:


> I think it was being sold for a little over $3k, so pretty much half of what I would’ve paid for it.



IIRC, the owner of the lefty HT6 had enough problems with it that he ended up returning it. I was/in (not sure anymore lol) a lefty guitar group on fb where he posted about how he got it and then returned it not too long afterwards.


----------



## LeftyJuggernaut

Guamskyy said:


> IIRC, the owner of the lefty HT6 had enough problems with it that he ended up returning it. I was/in (not sure anymore lol) a lefty guitar group on fb where he posted about how he got it and then returned it not too long afterwards.



That sucks to hear, I remember seeing in the thread that he found a crack on the body or neck or whatever it was, but I didn’t know there were issues beyond that. Since it was the first and only one I’d imagine there were more room for errors, so I guess I lucked out in the end.


----------



## Mattykoda

And the USA models jumped again

7 string flame maple top $4,999.99
7 string non flame $4,699.99
6 string flame maple top $4,599.99
6 string non flame $4,299.99

No raise on the first generation quilt top and I don’t think there was on the current gen pro models.

Unfortunately the new USA prices put it way out something I would consider now. I’m not sure what caused the raise but damn.


----------



## jephjacques

Woof. They're good guitars but not $5000 good.


----------



## Mendez

Holy crap that's expensive. I had some time with the 7 string at a shop and it played pretty damn good, but no way I'm paying 5k for one.


----------



## Jake

$5k is laughable. I'm paying less than $5k for this and it'll be here in March  






My HT6 is good but I wouldn't even say $3000 good let alone 4 or 5 thousand, good lord.


----------



## Jonathan20022

LMFAO, I can't believe it cost me $2500 for my HT6 when these first came out.

These are nowhere near worth what they cost, haven't for a long time.


----------



## Jake

Jonathan20022 said:


> LMFAO, I can't believe it cost me $2500 for my HT6 when these first came out.
> 
> These are nowhere near worth what they cost, haven't for a long time.


I paid $1800 for mine lmao I have no idea what Jackson is thinking with this price hike.


----------



## FitRocker33

Not to mention it seems like Jackson’s QC on even these USA models seem to be spotty as if lately. 

I could get a custom shop Suhr or Mayones for less cash now...thanks Jackson I’m out. Deuces.


----------



## mbardu

Jake said:


> I paid $1800 for mine lmao I have no idea what Jackson is thinking with this price hike.



It's pretty clear what they're thinking.
Made in USA + Periphery = $$$$$ at 80% margin.
As long as people pay, why not!


----------



## Jake

mbardu said:


> It's pretty clear what they're thinking.
> Made in USA + Periphery = $$$$$ at 80% margin.
> As long as people pay, why not!


Nobody is buying an off the shelf Jackson with shit QC for $5k. I hardly see the current models being bought as is at the ridiculous price they're already at.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mbardu said:


> It's pretty clear what they're thinking.
> Made in USA + Periphery = $$$$$ at 80% margin.
> As long as people pay, why not!



All USA Jacksons jumped by $1,000 starting today according to Nick at the Axe Palace.


----------



## mbardu

Jake said:


> Nobody is buying an off the shelf Jackson with shit QC for $5k. I hardly see the current models being bought as is at the ridiculous price they're already at.



Sure, but when people then see them "discounted" at 3.8k, they will buy, with it being such a "great deal"


----------



## Apex1rg7x

This is the most laughable price hike I've evert seen. $4999 for a bolt on basswood body guitar? No thanks.

Edit-My bad, the 7 string models for $4999 are mahogany. Basswood is $4699


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Apex1rg7x said:


> This is the most laughable price hike I've evert seen. $4999 for a bolt on basswood body guitar? No thanks.



Ibanez:


----------



## Mattykoda

Jake said:


> I paid $1800 for mine lmao I have no idea what Jackson is thinking with this price hike.



I've had extremely good luck with the used market. I think the lowest I paid for one was right around $1,400. I remember people were shocked at how low the prices were originally for these being a USA Jackson, how times have changed.


----------



## Mendez

Jake said:


> $5k is laughable. I'm paying less than $5k for this and it'll be here in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT6 is good but I wouldn't even say $3000 good let alone 4 or 5 thousand, good lord.



Please send this to me for final QA inspection 



soul_lip_mike said:


> All USA Jacksons jumped by $1,000 starting today according to Nick at the Axe Palace.



That's ridiculous, especially since I was considering a USA Jackson sometime next year...


----------



## musicman61554

5K........jesus that is stupid. Thats why Reverb is gold. Can obtain these comically overpriced guitars for an "Ok" price a year or 2 down the road.


----------



## secretpizza

This is pretty wild. I’ve owned several of Misha’s signature guitars and they’re awesome, but these are crazy prices; I think I paid $2100 for a matte silver HT7 with rags last year and that seemed about correct to me. $4700 is more than I can imagine paying for pretty much any guitar.


----------



## lewis

Production guitars are getting stupid
I guess they have gotten so bitter losing out money on more and more customers ordering Custom guitars, they have ramped their prices up...because?! that will work haha

years and years from now, must guitarists will know how to just build their own to save money.


----------



## StevenC

Damn, I really should have gotten over the gaudy Periphery inlay and bought one of these when guitarguitar were blowing out quilt 7s for £1600


----------



## Jake

Mattykoda said:


> I've had extremely good luck with the used market. I think the lowest I paid for one was right around $1,400. I remember people were shocked at how low the prices were originally for these being a USA Jackson, how times have changed.


I traded my P inlay one for my JBM100 and now I'm wondering if from a selling perspective I should have done that lol. From a playing perspective the JBM100 is the better guitar so I'm not bothered at all but yeah the deals used to exist but not anymore it seems. 



Mendez said:


> Please send this to me for final QA inspection


Gonna have to fight me to the death first  that Mayo is probably going to be the most I ever spend on a single guitar and damn I'm hoping it's worth it


----------



## Vyn

soul_lip_mike said:


> All USA Jacksons jumped by $1,000 starting today according to Nick at the Axe Palace.



Jesús, that's huge


----------



## mbardu

Vyn said:


> Jesús, that's huge



Had been known for a couple of months that it was going to happen but yeah...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Jesús, that's huge


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Haha!

Side note, glad I went with Ormsby for a custom now, I could get two for that price, especially after factoring in shipping and customs.


----------



## Jake

Vyn said:


> Haha!
> 
> Side note, glad I went with Ormsby for a custom now, I could get two for that price, especially after factoring in shipping and customs.


Yeah I could have gotten two of the Raptor I had Skervesen build me and still have a couple bucks left over  

And my Skervesen is miles better than my Misha Sig FWIW


----------



## Avedas

1k price hike across the board is pretty nuts though.


----------



## Werecow

Avedas said:


> 1k price hike across the board is pretty nuts though.


In the UK & Europe there isn't any of the USA guitars listed at any of the stores i looked at or the one i eventually bought mine from. If it was covid, i think they'd just say out of stock, but they plain just aren't listed anymore. Have Jackson reduced their availability as well?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Phew solution. 2 Aristides


----------



## Musiscience

Yes, hi? I'd like some of the same crack they are smoking at Jackson, thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So either cheap import guitars that or as hit or miss as a broken clock, or outrageously expensive USA guitars that aren't even as good as they used to be?

It's amazing what 10 years can do to a brand. I remember 10 years ago when Jackson was considered one of those quality-for-the-price brands. Once they stop making guitars in Japan (at least for the US market), shit started going downhill.


----------



## dmlinger

Looks like all of the Jackson Artist Sig USA guitars are up there in the $4,600-$5,000 range now. 

Hell, a solid black SL1 is on Sweetwater for $3,999.99. Insanity.


----------



## Matt08642

"LOL who even buys these?!! $5000?!!?!?!" - Everyone in this 150+ page thread about a guitar that was more or less an overpriced RGA121 copy in the first place

Oh well, back to the 200 page Larada thread where everyone argues for 30 pages about how stupid the whole process is, then slurping up literally any available Larada as soon as it's for sale


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Matt08642 said:


> "LOL who even buys these?!! $5000?!!?!?!" - Everyone in this 150+ page thread about a guitar that was more or less an overpriced RGA121 copy in the first place



Those Misha Sig's are beautiful guitars. But $5k? Wtf? Weren't they like $3500 before?


----------



## jephjacques

Matt08642 said:


> "LOL who even buys these?!! $5000?!!?!?!" - Everyone in this 150+ page thread about a guitar that was more or less an overpriced RGA121 copy in the first place
> 
> Oh well, back to the 200 page Larada thread where everyone argues for 30 pages about how stupid the whole process is, then slurping up literally any available Larada as soon as it's for sale



"SSO gonna SSO," I say in an extremely Owns Both Guitars voice


----------



## soul_lip_mike

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Those Misha Sig's are beautiful guitars. But $5k? Wtf? Weren't they like $3500 before?



Yea I've got an HT6 laguna burst that I paid $2700 for new, an HT7FM that I paid $3500 for new. I love these guitars but sadly this price hike out of nowhere I don't see myself buying any more.


----------



## secretpizza

Matt08642 said:


> "LOL who even buys these?!! $5000?!!?!?!" - Everyone in this 150+ page thread about a guitar that was more or less an overpriced RGA121 copy in the first place
> 
> Oh well, back to the 200 page Larada thread where everyone argues for 30 pages about how stupid the whole process is, then slurping up literally any available Larada as soon as it's for sale



I think the problem is you’re paying a premium for HT7 specs that are often absent in the final product. For the record, I owned a silver HT7 that had pretty solid flame on the neck and fretboard, but I also owned a daphne blue HT6 that had nearly no flame at all - on either side of the neck. Check out reverb and you’ll see plenty examples of this - they market roasted flame maple neck and fretboard but don’t often deliver. When you compare that to an EBMM neck, one of the Larada flamed necks, hell, either of the flamed necks on my Warmoth strats, it’s no contest. I recognize that the flame top Misha sigs are generally pretty well figured but I cannot imagine how the price is justified for the matte finish models. And again, these guitars cost 1k - 1300 more than the Laradas.

But - the SSO complaint that anything more expensive than an RGA121 is a rip off while freaking out over the newest hypemachine is well taken.


----------



## Velokki

Whaat? I tried Mishas sig in Andertons in 2016. The frets were sticking out badly. The whole guitar was just "ok". Looked absolutely gorgeous, though! And was priced at about 2000£ or so.

Now this pricing is just humorous...


----------



## Vyn

Stopped and had a think after I'd calmed down about this bullshit - it is worth noting that the other manufacturers are likely to follow suit. Jackson won't be the only brand increasing it's prices over the next 12-18 months, given the current global economy.


----------



## Bogner

Things will shift to the better sooner than you may think. Hold tight!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

By all accounts they need to reduce the number of orders coming in. Thier backlog is huge. So huge they're making mistakes, and having to turn down high margin orders. 

That's not good for business. 

So they have two choices:

- Stop taking orders.

- Raise prices to curb number of new orders and increase margin of the few orders they take. 

One shuts down revenue, the other boosts it. Which one do folks think they're taking?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Vyn said:


> Stopped and had a think after I'd calmed down about this bullshit - it is worth noting that the other manufacturers are likely to follow suit. Jackson won't be the only brand increasing it's prices over the next 12-18 months, given the current global economy.



I was going to ask did anyone here hear anything from Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson, Kiesel etc?


----------



## StevenC

Matt08642 said:


> "LOL who even buys these?!! $5000?!!?!?!" - Everyone in this 150+ page thread about a guitar that was more or less an overpriced RGA121 copy in the first place
> 
> Oh well, back to the 200 page Larada thread where everyone argues for 30 pages about how stupid the whole process is, then slurping up literally any available Larada as soon as it's for sale


A 150+ page, 6 year old thread about a guitar that used to be half the price?


----------



## jephjacques

Really glad I hung onto my silverburst HT7 and also that I bought it when they were reasonably priced for the quality.


----------



## mbardu

Lorcan Ward said:


> I was going to ask did anyone here hear anything from Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson, Kiesel etc?



Schecter has increased import prices ~20/25% MSRP over the last 2/3 years as far as I can tell, but that's more my anecdotal experience than a particular announcement. Recently...not really. Kiesel increased base prices on all models by 50$ last year, and 50$ again this past July.


----------



## Avedas

mbardu said:


> Kiesel increased base prices on all models by 50$ last year, and 50$ again this past July.


Supposedly another $50 in January 2021.


----------



## Vyn

Surprised Misha hasn't come on to try and sell the price increase to all.


----------



## mbardu

Vyn said:


> Surprised Misha hasn't come on to try and sell the price increase to all.



Why would he say anything about it? Those Lambos and Porsches ain't gonna buy themselves, yo' 

All kidding aside (seeing as it's actually pretty neat to see an inspiring uber-talented hardworking artist such as him being able to succeed through his music), I don't know if he has a lot of say in the matter. Sounds like it's more of a general move on all US guitars rather than something specific to his models.


----------



## Avedas

If Tosin has no say on Japanese distributors charging $5000 for a Larada, I highly doubt Misha has a say on what Jackson does with their pricing.


----------



## Vyn

Avedas said:


> If Tosin has no say on Japanese distributors charging $5000 for a Larada, I highly doubt Misha has a say on what Jackson does with their pricing.



I’m not implying that Misha has any control over what Jackson does with their pricing. I’m just having a dig at how he’s quite willing to shill his gear on here by jokingly expecting him to come and defend the price increases because tone.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

If the price is going up, I hope that Misha gets a percentage rather than a flat amount per sale!

I think it's good that Misha still comes on here from time to time, yes he pitches his products but the number of NGD threads show that there's a hearty market for them! As long as the site owners let him advertise, he'd be foolish not to. Like mbardu said, those sports cars won't buy themselves!!!


----------



## oremus91

Price is absurd now, you could spec boutique brands and save almost 1k at this point. I hope this play works, I hope it's good for Misha, and I hope buyers enjoy their guitars, but that is an insane hike for just one year's time.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

oremus91 said:


> Price is absurd now, you could spec boutique brands and save almost 1k at this point. I hope this play works, I hope it's good for Misha, and I hope buyers enjoy their guitars, but that is an insane hike for just one year's time.



Ironically I remember when USA Jackson _were _considered a boutique brand and Mayones weren’t!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Folks freaking out like it's the end times. 

The price of Jackson's flagship products has pretty much always fluctuated over the years. There is a lot of things that determine pricing. 

It's probably fair to assume that FMIC didn't just throw some darts at the wall and used analytics and market research to make this decision. 

FMIC will be fine. Jackson will be fine. Artists with signature gear will be fine.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's probably fair to assume that FMIC didn't just throw some darts at the wall....



That's just the _*start *_of how big business makes big decisions... didn't you see "The Wolf of Wall Street" ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> That's just the _*start *_of how big business makes big decisions... didn't you see "The Wolf of Wall Street" ?



Worst werewolf movie ever.


----------



## ArtDecade

Anyone paying 5k for a Misha-caster should be laughed out of polite society.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I posted in another thread but I just put in an order for a "custom" ESP USA m7 hard tail and the cost was $3100. Comparing that to the Jackson USA options in terms of their "custom" it seemed so much better. I'm still going to be on the lookout for a used black silver sparkle HT7, though.


----------



## jephjacques

They've got pretty different specs (the ESP is 25.5", not a carved top, and doesn't come with BKPs) but it's definitely a better value for the money. Even if you shell out for some aftermarket BKPs it'll still be way cheaper than a new HT7.


----------



## StevenC

jephjacques said:


> They've got pretty different specs (the ESP is 25.5", not a carved top, and doesn't come with BKPs) but it's definitely a better value for the money. Even if you shell out for some aftermarket BKPs it'll still be way cheaper than a new HT7.


Yeah, that's fair. But then the Schecter CS will definitely do all of that for less than $5k, made in California by a small shop, and I'd trust a USA Schecter 10 times out of 10 over any US Jackson.

In fact, if this had been 3 years ago they would even get Ron Thorn to do an inlay of a bulb if you wanted.


----------



## jephjacques

For sure! And the US Keith Merrow sigs are pretty close right out of the box too.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm with Jake on this one, I just got back my quote on a custom Regius Core and Duvell and both of them maxed out spec wise are still cheaper than these are for an arguably more plain instrument.

I've had a few HT's from the Juggernaut line and they were fantastic guitars. I almost think there'd be less pushback if they had started at 2.5k for these solid color roasted maple sigs, then hiked the price but offered figured maple in the laguna burst/tiger eye/etc with the price increase.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm with Jake on this one, I just got back my quote on a custom Regius Core and Duvell and both of them maxed out spec wise are still cheaper than these are for an arguably more plain instrument.
> 
> I've had a few HT's from the Juggernaut line and they were fantastic guitars. I almost think there'd be less pushback if they had started at 2.5k for these solid color roasted maple sigs, then hiked the price but offered figured maple in the laguna burst/tiger eye/etc with the price increase.



You couldn't have even gotten a new, stock DK1 for that little in almost the last five or six years. 

Jackson USA guitars haven't been at that price point in quite some time, especially artist models. 

Like I said, Jackson is so busy they're at the tipping point as far as accepting orders, they know they'll get fewer sales by raising the price, and that's the point.

No one was going to be happy about a price increase, obviously.


----------



## Velokki

Who are the people flooding the Jackson Custom Shop anyway? I would never see the value, considering their recent QC and pricing. I guess brand heritage goes a long way...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Velokki said:


> Who are the people flooding the Jackson Custom Shop anyway? I would never see the value, considering their recent QC and pricing. I guess brand heritage goes a long way...



Brand definitely matters.

But a lot of it has to do with how Jackson is configured. Since they moved to the Select line instead of making "regular production" USA stuff it's introduced significant complexity to the operation.

Even though the name has been around for awhile, and FMIC ownership, it's still a fairly small team of builders.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

at least one ebayer is smoking something...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> at least one ebayer is smoking something...



Whenever it's from Japan and the price is nuts it's usually a scrapped listing from a reputable store by a reseller looking to post to markets not serviced by the regular dealer network.


----------



## mungiisi

Velokki said:


> Who are the people flooding the Jackson Custom Shop anyway? I would never see the value, considering their recent QC and pricing. I guess brand heritage goes a long way...





MaxOfMetal said:


> Brand definitely matters.
> 
> But a lot of it has to do with how Jackson is configured. Since they moved to the Select line instead of making "regular production" USA stuff it's introduced significant complexity to the operation.
> 
> Even though the name has been around for awhile, and FMIC ownership, it's still a fairly small team of builders.



It's the brand and the Custom Select line I assume. Jackson is one of the few brands which have very strong original designs (Rhoads, King V, Kelly, Warrior), and the Custom Select option has made it easy to order a "custom". 

Also, maybe it's just me, but I feel that for the last 15 years there has been a long waitlist (over a year) at Jackson Custom Shop.


----------



## davem294

MaxOfMetal said:


> You couldn't have even gotten a new, stock DK1 for that little in almost the last five or six years.
> 
> Jackson USA guitars haven't been at that price point in quite some time, especially artist models.
> 
> *Like I said, Jackson is so busy they're at the tipping point as far as accepting orders, they know they'll get fewer sales by raising the price, and that's the point.*
> 
> No one was going to be happy about a price increase, obviously.


Is that whats going on with them? From what I can tell the cheapest USA production model is close to 4k. I'm sure they're great instruments but thats significantly more than the price point of basically every other major USA brand. 
Ive heard mixed reviews on the Indonesian models and I also dont like most of what they offer in those lines. At this point they should just do something like what ESP does with EII. I'd love the classic models (SL1, SL2, RR1, Kelly) with the high end appointments and Japanese quality control for 2k. Then they can just do everything USA as a custom shop option.
For as Iconic as the Jackson brand is, and seeing as how they're owned by Fender I feel like the brand could be bigger. I dont really see Jacksons around nearly as much as other brands.


----------



## profwoot

Did the 7-string nut width ever get figured out? The older gloss models are all listed at 1.875", while the newer satin ones are listed at 1.75". That seems like a pretty big change if true. Anybody have experience to confirm?

I'll probably be buying one soon (used, obvs).


----------



## yan12

IMHO Jackson custom shop is not worth it. I don't think they can build a better guitar than ESP Japan or Schecter USA. I actually think the mid-late 80's were some of the best Jacksons available. I have only owned two full customs purchased second hand so I have limited experience with them, but have kept Schecter and ESP guitars because I found them to be better.

I shop 99.9% at DCGL and they were the largest Jackson custom shop dealer I ever saw. I have been going there since 1988-89. They quit carrying them for a variety of reasons but I think the hit or miss quality was one of them. It started becoming an issue, with little customer requests getting missed or buried away. That added to already long wait times. Fender did not help the matter either. There are some unreal Jacksons out there for sure and I love the brand. I consider them a pioneer in the game...but I think there are better, more cost effective choices in 2021.


----------



## AltecGreen

MaxOfMetal said:


> Whenever it's from Japan and the price is nuts it's usually a scrapped listing from a reputable store by a reseller looking to post to markets not serviced by the regular dealer network.


That one is at Ikebe and listed at ¥691,900 on digimart.


----------



## thebeesknees22

This thread made me curious so I looked up the price. It's over $5700k CAD for the one I found. Ugh.. yeah. That's crazy expensive. lol

I felt dumb paying almost that much for my Skervesen Raptor 7, and even that wasn't quite that expensive. ( I think it came in at like $5088 CAD after all the shipping costs and whatnot)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Misha cited the overall Jackson price hike being due to the cost of US Labor and COVID's effects on the business. I'm far from someone who will downplay basswood or lack of fancy figured woods for an instrument being worse.

But there's no way in hell I'm paying 200% what I paid for a solid color basswood just 4 - 5 years later  I wouldn't have paid 4k for the ones I bought in 2015/2016 either. All this will do is make the used market thrive even more, but the Misha signature US line went from a solid recommendation to "How much do you like Misha and his guitar specs, and how much are you willing to pay for that?".


----------



## Mathemagician

I respect the $3-4K+ price point but I’m not interested in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jackson USA guitars are becoming "unobtanium" again. With that, the prices are going up. 

To those who really want a guitar with "Jackson" on the headstock, they'll pay whatever.


----------



## cardinal

https://reverb.com/item/38210935-jackson-mj-series-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-daphne-blue

But seriously why not 7-strings? Do you not love us


----------



## manu80

Covid effects will affect price but after things clear up, prices won't go down for sure....at least Covid will help some companies in a way...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Oh snap that is awesome. That price seems way too low to be a USA -- where is it built @bulb ?


----------



## ikarus

Matching headstocks on strats are a big no for me.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Saw this posted on the GGD fb group: https://reverb.com/item/38210901-ja...h4OLFkoMTy-g1XIoiKyVt3nYBGJ6TXVLP60de-C1VVxJM



> Harkening back to the early ‘90s when import Jackson® guitars were
> manufactured exclusively in Japan, we introduce the all-new Jackson MJ
> Series — an exciting and innovative collection of instruments attentively
> crafted in Japan. The MJ Series combines Jackson’s world-renowned legacy
> of designing high-performance instruments with an assortment of top-tier
> features at a competitive price point.


----------



## Kaura

ikarus said:


> Matching headstocks on strats are a big no for me.






Personally, I refuse to even touch a Strat if it doesn't have a painted headstock.

I do have to agree, that matching headstocks don't work well with the roasted crap that the Misha sig posted above has.


----------



## cardinal

ikarus said:


> Matching headstocks on strats are a big no for me.



Big +1 for me. I'd also put roasted maple on the no-no list but neither is a deal breaker. Only 6 strings sure is, though.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38210935-jackson-mj-series-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-daphne-blue
> 
> But seriously why not 7-strings? Do you not love us


How do they start with something so beautiful and make it so nasty?


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38210935-jackson-mj-series-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-daphne-blue
> 
> But seriously why not 7-strings? Do you not love us


Considering that Misha's custom shop strat is unbelievably nice, this is a huge disappointment... Called the evertune pro models though.


----------



## feraledge

I dig that strat!! Unfortunately for Misha he’s competing with Angel’s new 6 string Nova and I prefer a less flat radius. Otherwise, probably would be aiming for that, as though money magically exists. Lol.


----------



## Mattykoda

20" radius, ragnarok bridge and trilogy suite in the neck and middle position. It'll be interesting to see if the $2,699 price sticks and I agree with the rest about the painted headstock. I could see them doing it due to the USA model and wanting to differentiate the models. It will appeal to a market and it does not indicate stainless frets so who knows there. 

It is nice to see the pro model get an evertune version though.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...soor-juggernaut-et7-electric-guitar-gulf-blue

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...oor-juggernaut-et6-electric-guitar-chalk-gray


----------



## ikarus

Does anybody else think its weird, that the evertune equipped HT6 come with 9-42 strings propably tuned in standard? I would expect it to come in drop c with proper string gauges.


----------



## bulb

Ah yes another new set of models released and another group of people telling me how I fucked up my signature guitar!

At this point it seems to be a sign of good fortune, so please, carry on!


----------



## bulb

ikarus said:


> Does anybody else think its weird, that the evertune equipped HT6 come with 9-42 strings propably tuned in standard? I would expect it to come in drop c with proper string gauges.


Pro series has always shipped in standard tuning.


----------



## secretpizza

I think the dad rock strat MJ series is badass; the headstock paint might not be everybody’s taste but I think it works here, and the specs are pretty damn monstrous. 

I was jonesing super hard for one of these when they showed up at NAMM, and not having $6k lying around, took the next best route - bought a relic’d body in Daphne from MJT, spec’d out a loaded pickguard with BKPs, and bought the most heavily flamed Warmoth neck I could find, with stainless jumbo frets. Plays like a dream. If I hadn’t, I’d be all over this.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I like it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

secretpizza said:


> not having $6k lying around



Where the hell were the USA Relic strats even available to purchase? The GAS was strong with that one when I first saw it. Not sure I would be able to justify the 6K price tag but maybe...


----------



## feraledge

bulb said:


> Ah yes another new set of models released and another group of people telling me how I fucked up my signature guitar!
> 
> At this point it seems to be a sign of good fortune, so please, carry on!


I said it when you got your custom and I’ll say it again, that strat is badass man.


----------



## secretpizza

soul_lip_mike said:


> Where the hell were the USA Relic strats even available to purchase? The GAS was strong with that one when I first saw it. Not sure I would be able to justify the 6K price tag but maybe...



I can’t recall exactly, but I remember there being a couple of shops that got one. I don’t think they lasted long. I’m pretty sure I saw a link here when the NAMM model premiered.


----------



## Selkoid

Man, the ht6 with an ET is exactly what I've been looking for. Hopefully they get a little cheaper because you can still buy a retrofit one direct from evertune for $1099.


----------



## Spicypickles

Paint is pretty easy to remove. I dig the strat.


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> Where the hell were the USA Relic strats even available to purchase? The GAS was strong with that one when I first saw it. Not sure I would be able to justify the 6K price tag but maybe...


Covid delayed the build, but there are 20, some shops presold so don’t know how many are actually available to buy.

They are special and rare, and I only commissioned them because they have to give me one as a model to approve. Actually ended up with two haha.


----------



## bulb

Selkoid said:


> Man, the ht6 with an ET is exactly what I've been looking for. Hopefully they get a little cheaper because you can still buy a retrofit one direct from evertune for $1099.


I didn’t even check the price, what’s the street (not msrp)?


feraledge said:


> I said it when you got your custom and I’ll say it again, that strat is badass man.



Thanks pal!


----------



## davem294

cardinal said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38210935-jackson-mj-series-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-daphne-blue
> 
> But seriously why not 7-strings? Do you not love us


Dope. Was surprised because I've heard misha say doing the fender headstock is a problem and not something they like to do. Things must be going well lol

Relic version would be cool too.


----------



## bulb

davem294 said:


> Dope. Was surprised because I've heard misha say doing the fender headstock is a problem and not something they like to do. Things must be going well lol
> 
> Relic version would be cool too.



Perks of having sig models that performed well I suppose!

I’d love the relic too, but it would have added way too much cost, they are time consuming and therefore expensive and also limit production, so that’s why the CS models are relic’d and these MIJ models have a nice shiny poly finish.


----------



## cardinal

bulb said:


> Perks of having sig models that performed well I suppose!
> 
> I’d love the relic too, but it would have added way too much cost, they are time consuming and therefore expensive and also limit production, so that’s why the CS models are relic’d and these MIJ models have a nice shiny poly finish.



7-string version pretty please?


----------



## noise in my mind

bulb said:


> Perks of having sig models that performed well I suppose!
> 
> I’d love the relic too, but it would have added way too much cost, they are time consuming and therefore expensive and also limit production, so that’s why the CS models are relic’d and these MIJ models have a nice shiny poly finish.



9 string fanned fret version please? Jk, 6 strings is enough for me, I dig the new model.


----------



## bulb

cardinal said:


> 7-string version pretty please?


I don’t know why but 7 string strats have always looked a bit awkward to me. I feel like a Tele is better suited to it.


----------



## cardinal

bulb said:


> I don’t know why but 7 string strats have always looked a bit awkward to me. I feel like a Tele is better suited to it.



That works too!! Haha


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Man, as someone totally outside the realm of Periphery, I dig this strat, hard. Finding a super flat radius vintage color with modern pickups feels like chasing a unicorn. I will be all over this when they are out for purchase. Well done Misha.


----------



## StevenC

bulb said:


> I don’t know why but 7 string strats have always looked a bit awkward to me. I feel like a Tele is better suited to it.


The trick is not putting the jack on the front, which you've already got going on!


----------



## Millul

bulb said:


> Ah yes another new set of models released and another group of people telling me how I fucked up my signature guitar!
> 
> At this point it seems to be a sign of good fortune, so please, carry on!



It's probably the same people as last time


----------



## Albake21

Definitely a smart move on giving the pro series an upgrade with the evertune and pickups. Now at that price, it makes it a viable option. Just might need a slight touchup with the frets, although has anyone played a recent pro series? How are the frets?


----------



## bulb

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Man, as someone totally outside the realm of Periphery, I dig this strat, hard. Finding a super flat radius vintage color with modern pickups feels like chasing a unicorn. I will be all over this when they are out for purchase. Well done Misha.


Thanks man, the idea is definitely to have a guitar that looks the part of a strat but plays like a modern guitar and has the versatile range of sounds you get with an HSS strat!


----------



## katsumura78

Perfect spec. Congrats on that man. I’ll be picking one up this year for sure.


----------



## Jake

I want the new Misha strat. I wish I knew this was coming before I bought my NJ. Will most likely snag one of these in one way or another- I'm buying a house this year so really can't justify this unless I sell a bunch of shit but...might happen.


----------



## sojorel

Do these strats have 250K pots for the bridge humbucker?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## xzacx

Well...that is pretty great looking aside from the zebra pickups. I'd probably be in though if the scale length isn't too obnoxiously long (which I'm sure it is considering I think anything over 25.5" on the treble side is too long). I'd willing to try to talk myself into a pink Custom Shop Jackson 8 though anyway. Hopefully this is one of the U.S. runs that hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Albake21

Well @bulb I think it's safe to say that Jackson needs to make your signature in shell pink because that might be my all time favorite HT of yours. Also awesome to see an 8 string again.


----------



## Masoo2

xzacx said:


> I'd probably be in though if the scale length isn't too obnoxiously long (which I'm sure it is considering I think anything over 25.5" on the treble side is too long)



It's 25-27 according to his Instagram, practically begging to be tuned to 8 string Drop F or Drop F# to bust out some Carnifex and Volumes

LOVE the finish and that neck flame jesus

Am I wrong in thinking that the lower horn shaped a bit more aggressively and is a little thinner than normal? Maybe it's just due to me not having much experience behind the production Juggernauts


----------



## Mattykoda

God damn that is insane. Shell pink juggernaut is hawt!


----------



## groverj3

That's crazy. I kind of love it, and the Juggernaut isn't even really my style of guitar.


----------



## xzacx

Masoo2 said:


> It's 25-27 according to his Instagram, practically begging to be tuned to 8 string Drop F or Drop F# to bust out some Carnifex and Volumes
> 
> LOVE the finish and that neck flame jesus
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking that the lower horn shaped a bit more aggressively and is a little thinner than normal? Maybe it's just due to me not having much experience behind the production Juggernauts



Oh wow that's pretty much perfect to me when it comes to an 8—25 is even better than I'd hoped for haha. I checked out the caption though and doesn't really seem like something that's gonna come out. I'd likely get one if it did though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not hip on the Juggs, but apparently it has a roasted basswood body?


----------



## Mattykoda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not hip on the Juggs, but apparently it has a roasted basswood body?



Correct. This is the standard for all solid color models when they transferred to roasted necks.


----------



## ikarus

wow thats an awesome looking guitar!


----------



## Frostbite

That's his best looking sig and it's not close, and personally, that's a good thing cause his normal sigs are great looking too


----------



## Spicypickles

Highly would. I would seriously consider one of these, especially in pink. Love the zebra pups also; glad he’s back into 8 strings


----------



## StevenC

That's the best 8 string Jackson ever, but also so close but so far. 

Sweet Fanatec Podium though.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Do you still consider a one off custom shop a sig?


----------



## bulb

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do you still consider a one off custom shop a sig?


I'd say so since Juggernaut is my signature shape with Jackson, but it doesn't matter much to me one way or another.

Also sorry that was a typo, it's 25.5-27. Trying to keep the fan as minimal as I can while still being functional.


----------



## Lada The Great

Usually not that much into Juggernauts but that is pretty darn sweet! Congrats!


----------



## philkilla

bulb said:


> Ah yes another new set of models released and another group of people telling me how I fucked up my signature guitar!
> 
> At this point it seems to be a sign of good fortune, so please, carry on!



Uh sir, please keep doing you booboo


----------



## p88

bulb said:


> I'd say so since Juggernaut is my signature shape with Jackson, but it doesn't matter much to me one way or another.
> 
> Also sorry that was a typo, it's 25.5-27. Trying to keep the fan as minimal as I can while still being functional.



how's the tightness and definition on the low strings? that bridge pickup seems a little far from the bridge, so i'm curious as to whether there's much of an impact on these tonal attributes?

looks sick nonetheless!


----------



## Forkface

shell pink is such a good fuckin color, makes every guitar instantly better.


----------



## SpaceDock

I keep hoping that the Misha sig price will go down at some point. I bought one a few years ago and would really like a second but they seem to be crazy expensive right now. I don’t want to say they are overpriced, but too expensive for me to shell out.


----------



## davem294

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


shell pink with roasted maple is a winning combo


----------



## soul_lip_mike

SpaceDock said:


> I keep hoping that the Misha sig price will go down at some point. I bought one a few years ago and would really like a second but they seem to be crazy expensive right now. I don’t want to say they are overpriced, but too expensive for me to shell out.


They’re only going to get more expensive. Luckily you can get a used one on eBay or reverb.


----------



## Hollowway

davem294 said:


> shell pink with roasted maple is a winning combo


Totally. I saw that on FB, and it's easily the best looking guitar I've seen in a while. And I think if you subbed in a maple or ebony FB it would take a huge amount away from the sexiness of it. Likewise, throw a bulb blue body on it, and it doesn't work (for me) that way either. And I personally think that the zebra pickups look super cool with it! 

Are we likely to see production models of these? I can't tell if it's a one off or going to be made as-is into production.


----------



## narad

You guys are all crazy.


----------



## AboutBlank

I love how Covid can now be used as justification for just about anything.

My absolute confidence is that someone at Jackson has used a calculator at some point since the model was introduced.
Even if several commodities and hardware currently have to be bought on the spot market, this is still pretty hefty...

It is just as legitimate to regulate demand through price in order to maintain supply capacity as it is to separate the prices of models from those of other production locations (USA/Japan).

In my opinion, a justification is absolutely not necessary, but just this "covid" thrown in leaves a very stale taste, at least for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AboutBlank said:


> I love how Covid can now be used as justification for just about anything.
> 
> My absolute confidence is that someone at Jackson has used a calculator at some point since the model was introduced.
> Even if several commodities and hardware currently have to be bought on the spot market, this is still pretty hefty...
> 
> It is just as legitimate to regulate demand through price in order to maintain supply capacity as it is to separate the prices of models from those of other production locations (USA/Japan).
> 
> In my opinion, a justification is absolutely not necessary, but just this "covid" thrown in leaves a very stale taste, at least for me.



I know it feels like this has lasted forever and should be behind us all, but it's only been 7 months since the end of the first "lock down", with plenty of stumbling along the way. 

Gotta remember, these are made in California which has record cases, and made of globally sourced components that were also subject to various supply chain issues due to the pandemic. 

These aren't in a bubble either, FMIC still had to make all the other guitars on order. 

Obviously, just like the Masterbuilts and Selects, they're trying to lower the workload for now, and in doing so raising prices, that's definitely a part of it. But a not-insignificant part of the whole mess is related to pandemic fallout.

I work in manufacturing at a Fortune 500 company, and even with generous allowances, we're still not firing on all cylinders. Heck, we can barely get materials, tools, and replacement parts.


----------



## feraledge

Bet that Bulbocaster would look real nice in shell pink too. Real, real nice.


----------



## AboutBlank

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know it feels like this has lasted forever and should be behind us all, but it's only been 7 months since the end of the first "lock down", with plenty of stumbling along the way.
> 
> Gotta remember, these are made in California which has record cases, and made of globally sourced components that were also subject to various supply chain issues due to the pandemic.
> 
> These aren't in a bubble either, FMIC still had to make all the other guitars on order.
> 
> Obviously, just like the Masterbuilts and Selects, they're trying to lower the workload for now, and in doing so raising prices, that's definitely a part of it. But a not-insignificant part of the whole mess is related to pandemic fallout.
> 
> I work in manufacturing at a Fortune 500 company, and even with generous allowances, we're still not firing on all cylinders. Heck, we can barely get materials, tools, and replacement parts.



Good points.

I have absolutely no personal judgement here either, apart from the now often tossed in one-liner "Covid.... deal with it".

Also I generally find almost all luxury goods (and mostly also e.g. food) far too cheap in the Western world and have no problem at all with price adjustments.

When I question myself, maybe I just find it interesting how differently various companies are dealing with the crisis and the massive boom in our industry.
Here EB/MM and Mesa would serve as a comparison for me because California was mentioned.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks very similar to Misha Sig. I like it


----------



## Mattykoda

Did anyone else see GC blowing out some of the Juggernaut models? I ordered an HT6 tiger eye cause damn that's a good price


----------



## thebeesknees22

I really like that orange one. But whew. If it's $3799 US then it's probably pushing $5k in Canadian dollars after taxes. That makes me sad.


----------



## shpence

Mattykoda said:


> Did anyone else see GC blowing out some of the Juggernaut models? I ordered an HT6 tiger eye cause damn that's a good price


 Condition: Platinum Clearance. Kinda strange that is says back-ordered but is $2,000K off. Not sure what to make it of it but dang I'm intrigued.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

shpence said:


> Condition: Platinum Clearance. Kinda strange that is says back-ordered but is $2,000K off. Not sure what to make it of it but dang I'm intrigued.



It means that the distributor has inventory to allot, but GC/MF doesn't have it in their warehouse.


----------



## Mattykoda

And they are off the website now.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Recently picked up an orange pro model with carbon Juggs to go with my 6 string version and pictures don’t do it justice. Its so vibrant in person and looks almost fluorescent/highlighter bright lol. Also, not sure if I just got lucky twice or if they’ve improved from previous years, but both guitars feel great. No QC issues that I’ve found, fretwork is great, overall no complaints on my end.

My two favorite colors of the sigs, personally.


----------



## toiletstand

Damnit im really sad i missed those deals


----------



## toiletstand

I ended up finding a sick deal on reverb yay! Guitar! Yay!


----------



## danbox

toiletstand said:


> I ended up finding a sick deal on reverb yay! Guitar! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 97080


Oh man I was considering this one. Does it come in a 7 string?


----------



## toiletstand

danbox said:


> Oh man I was considering this one. Does it come in a 7 string?


It do!


----------



## Hoss632

Can anyone describe what the neck profile is like on the Misha sigs? Literally the only jackson I played was a dinky arch top fishman model a year or so back. Loved the neck on that one. Is misha's similar but has the 20inch radius vs the compound?


----------



## Emperoff

SpaceDock said:


> I keep hoping that the Misha sig price will go down at some point.


----------



## SpaceDock

Yup


----------



## Wucan

Hoss632 said:


> Can anyone describe what the neck profile is like on the Misha sigs? Literally the only jackson I played was a dinky arch top fishman model a year or so back. Loved the neck on that one. Is misha's similar but has the 20inch radius vs the compound?


It runs a bit slimmer than regular Jacksons but same flat neck profile.


----------



## Jake

This is on it's way to me. I'll let ya'll know how it is!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Jake said:


> This is on it's way to me. I'll let ya'll know how it is!



please sand the ugly headstock…..congrats!


----------



## Xaeldaren

soul_lip_mike said:


> please sand the ugly headstock…..congrats!



Headstocks that match the fretboard > headstocks that match the body finish. #1 hill I'm willing to die on. This however, is gorgeous besides that quibble. Congratulations!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Jake said:


> This is on it's way to me. I'll let ya'll know how it is!


Pretty cool!
Looks like Jackson is trying to play catch with Ibanez.


----------



## LostTheTone

Xaeldaren said:


> Headstocks that match the fretboard > headstocks that match the body finish. #1 hill I'm willing to die on. This however, is gorgeous besides that quibble. Congratulations!



That's got to be a case by case basis, surely? I mean, yes they do make some necks where the fretboard is the same wood as the neck, but that's certainly uncommon. That leaves you either veneering the headstock or staining it to try and match. Veneering is fine; my explorer has a mahogany veneer on it, but that is to match the natural finish mahogany body. Staining is awful and no-one should do it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Some dude on reverb had both the Japanese strat above as well as the relic'd USA master built he was trying to sell as a pair. Kind of cool but also kind of overpriced.


----------



## Xaeldaren

LostTheTone said:


> That's got to be a case by case basis, surely? I mean, yes they do make some necks where the fretboard is the same wood as the neck, but that's certainly uncommon. That leaves you either veneering the headstock or staining it to try and match. Veneering is fine; my explorer has a mahogany veneer on it, but that is to match the natural finish mahogany body. Staining is awful and no-one should do it.



For sure! It's just something I prefer generally. I would take a natural head stock or a body marching one over a poorly done headstock to match the fretboard. I just feel in the minority, as everyone seems to go crazy for headstocks that match the body finish, whereas I always feel it leaves the fretboard in limbo adrift between the two identical finishes.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Jake said:


> This is on it's way to me. I'll let ya'll know how it is!


Tried one of these in a GC and even with the shitty setup this thing SINGS, dude. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Anyone know if the MJ strats have the same neck profile as the USA juggernauts?


----------



## Jake

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Anyone know if the MJ strats have the same neck profile as the USA juggernauts?


I'll be able to tell you once it gets here! I have a USA Juggernaut as well.


----------



## toiletstand

Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Jake

toiletstand said:


> Cant wait to hear all about it!


It's arriving today so I will have an NGD post up soon and I'll link it with my thoughts once that's all sorted out!


----------



## Jake

It's here! 

Thoughts on it in my NGD thread below: 
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ng-your-matching-headstock-color-hate.349822/


----------



## Xaeldaren

Absolutely stunning! Could you talk about your experience with the Ragnaroks vs the Juggernauts? I have the Rags in a guitar and I love them, but I'm thinking of Juggernauts in my next build because I find the Rags a little too aggro and compressed on pushed cleans.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Thats pretty horse shit that that guitar doesn't come with a hard case when $1200 Korean LTD's do.


----------



## Taylord

The USA models are so expensive now. Would like to grab a 7 from the original 15-18 run. Has anyone played some from different years? Is the newer iteration far superior to the older ones?


----------



## profwoot

Taylord said:


> The USA models are so expensive now. Would like to grab a 7 from the original 15-18 run. Has anyone played some from different years? Is the newer iteration far superior to the older ones?



That's my favorite era as well. It's also half the price (or was) of the new ones so that's good motivation to prefer that era. I don't actually love the tone, even though I really like the same pickups in a different guitar.


----------



## btbg

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Pretty cool!
> Looks like Jackson is trying to play catch with Ibanez.



You mean Jackson (Owned by Fender) is playing catchup to Ibanez by making...

...a Strat?


----------



## vinniemallet

Taylord said:


> The USA models are so expensive now. Would like to grab a 7 from the original 15-18 run. Has anyone played some from different years? Is the newer iteration far superior to the older ones?


Curious to see the answer to this as well. I've been thinking about grabbing a HT7. Kinda afraid about the QC issues. I've seen a few guys getting 3-4 guitars and returning all of them or keeping only 1 for issues and bad QC. Should I get onme of the newer models?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

vinniemallet said:


> Curious to see the answer to this as well. I've been thinking about grabbing a HT7. Kinda afraid about the QC issues. I've seen a few guys getting 3-4 guitars and returning all of them or keeping only 1 for issues and bad QC. Should I get onme of the newer models?



The QC issues were on the imports I believe.

The new USA model prices are insane now since FMIC jacked the prices up last year.


----------



## Mattykoda

Honestly I think it comes down to what you want wood and color wise. I’ve had 5 USA models all from the original run: matte black, silver burst, amber tiger eye, matte blue frost and laguna burst. All were 6 strings except for the laguna burst which is a 7 and all were used except for the 7 I bought new. I still have the blue frost and laguna burst.

What I’ve ran into on all except the black model have been fret sprout and the luminlays sprouting as well. All were fixed but this has been the biggest issue. I feel that this is going to happen with all guitars at some point though, even with the roasted maple neck models. I do live in a dry environment so I keep all my guitars in their case with an individual humidifier to try and mitigate it. As for sound the basswood models are very response and tight, the premium maple top models are brighter and have more clarity in chords. Unless you have both to A/B you wouldn’t be able to tell in a mix but side by side you can tell. Both sound great though and the basswood models are lighter than the premium top alder/maple models.

I turned down an offer for a red 7 from the new colors and guitar center cancelled my order a while back on the updated amber tiger eye when they went on clearance saying it was a pricing error, despite my efforts to get them to re-order it. I would like to try one of both models eventually because I feel the ragnarok’s would fit well in the basswood model and am curious how the juggernauts do in a mahogany/maple guitar compared to alder. The price they are now though puts them beyond what I would like to pay and when they were first released it seemed unheard of to get a USA Jackson at that price. The increase is unfortunate because they are a great guitar that you don’t have to upgrade. Neck profile is comfortable, 20” radius I personally prefer, stainless frets, comfortable body, good fret access, sound great and damn do they look cool.

There have been a fair amount of quality issues seen on this forum for the newer USA models. What I would like to see is Jackson have them produced in Japan like we are seeing with mishas so cal to bring the price back down considering the times we’re in. This in turn could possibly help the quality issues as well but for me personally, what I’ve seen doesn’t defer my judgement on wanting to get one.

If you have the chance and they tick all the right boxes then I recommend you try one. I’m assuming it’s used though so just check with the seller for any issues. Hopefully others can chime in that have owned multiple models. @HighGain510 and @Jonathan20022 owned multiple models as well if I remember right. I never sold a model because I didn’t like it though so take that for what it’s worth. Majority of the time it was to try something new or get a different one.


----------



## Jake

I've had 3 Misha Sigs. Two of them from the original run and the Japanese So-Cal now. 

I had an Amber Tiger Eye version with the P Inlay that I no longer have. That one had mild fret sprout but not enough to warrant me disliking the guitar or returning it. The one I still have, my Laguna Blue is fantastic. Not sure when exactly mine was built though as I do have documentation with it to support that it's a CS instrument so maybe it's a proto or just an early one off? I'm still not entirely sure years later, but the thing is great. The Japanese So-Cal is also fantastic. I agree with the comment above, if the Juggernaut could be MIJ to keep costs down I'd trust the factory building the So-Cal's with it, thing is great.


----------



## xzacx

I've had a few USAs. I got an Amber Tiger Eye 6 from the original run, which I still have and love. The pickups were horrendous to me, and I changed those, but the guitar itself I still love. I got a matte black 7 later, but I ended up returning it because the scale length was too long (and I was gonna have to replace the picksups again anyway). They were both super well made though.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I've had 3 USA of the most recent model. I personally love them (still have one), only sold to try new things. For me at least, the neck profile/ radius is perfection. They balance super well and just feel great. My current USA 6 I bought used and got for 2k (!) because it had some neck pocket finish cracks but was otherwise in mint condition.

I you troll the Verb often enough they pop up pretty frequently for about half of the current MSRP.


----------



## toiletstand

Thats how i got my most recent ht6. I think theres a silver one on reverb for a decent price. Used through guitar center is also a great way to go. 

The roasted maple guitars have a different kind of resonance but i wouldnt say they are better or worse. A good one (roasted or not) is gonna be great one. I have an amber ht6 from the first era and the neck is a little sensitive from time to time. 

Also i agree with the comment about look and vibe youre going for. Im considering picking up an import model for eb tuning(black with roasted maple).


----------



## Mattykoda

A year and some months later and another price increase but this looks to be across the board for USA and imports for the most part. USA juggernauts went up $200-300 and the imports $50-100 I think. 

I don’t know if Misha has been as active on here but I’m curious if they will move the juggernaut line to Japan.


----------



## Velokki

You really have to love Misha and Jackson to buy one of the USA ones right now. I tried a couple of them in 2016 and both had bad fret sprout - easily rectifiable, but certainly a minus. For me, Skervesen Raptors played much better, and you can custom order one.

So, if you look at options at that price point, in addition to Skervesen, you could go for:
-An Aristides
-Ernie Ball
-Maybe even ESP Custom Shop?

Why anyone would land on a USA Jackson with those choices is quite beyond me!


----------



## narad

Velokki said:


> You really have to love Misha and Jackson to buy one of the USA ones right now. I tried a couple of them in 2016 and both had bad fret sprout - easily rectifiable, but certainly a minus. For me, Skervesen Raptors played much better, and you can custom order one.
> 
> So, if you look at options at that price point, in addition to Skervesen, you could go for:
> -An Aristides
> -Ernie Ball
> *-Maybe even ESP Custom Shop?*
> 
> Why anyone would land on a USA Jackson with those choices is quite beyond me!



I wish!


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> I wish!


I remember basic builds from ESP Custom Shop being about 5000 dollars. Am I wrong here? That would not be too far off from the 4-5k street price of the Juggernauts.


----------



## narad

Velokki said:


> I remember basic builds from ESP Custom Shop being about 5000 dollars. Am I wrong here? That would not be too far off from the 4-5k street price of the Juggernauts.



You know, with the JPY/USD what it is the past few months, for a bolt-on with basically no special options at all, that might actually be possible at $5k. I knew the HT6 was up in price, but didn't realize it had gone past low-mid $4k.


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> You know, with the JPY/USD what it is the past few months, for a bolt-on with basically no special options at all, that might actually be possible at $5k. I knew the HT6 was up in price, but didn't realize it had gone past low-mid $4k.



Yeah, it's kind of ridiculous. And not even just past 4K. This seems to be standard pricing for a HT7 now:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...mansoor-signature-juggernaut-ht7-satin-silver

HT6 goes for 4599$, while the fancy tops go for 5199$.

You could almost get 2 Raw Aristides for that money 

Or if you're being sensible, getting 1 Aristides and whatever standard ESP you like.


----------



## Albake21

Velokki said:


> Yeah, it's kind of ridiculous. And not even just past 4K. This seems to be standard pricing for a HT7 now:
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...mansoor-signature-juggernaut-ht7-satin-silver
> 
> HT6 goes for 4599$, while the fancy tops go for 5199$.
> 
> You could almost get 2 Raw Aristides for that money
> 
> Or if you're being sensible, getting 1 Aristides and whatever standard ESP you like.


You'd have to be smoking crack to buy one of these USA Jacksons at that price. The amount of full custom shop options that are out there for less blows my mind. They play decent, but holy shit nowhere near $4600 to $5200.


----------



## Northfall

Albake21 said:


> You'd have to be smoking crack to buy one of these USA Jacksons at that price. The amount of full custom shop options that are out there for less blows my mind. They play decent, but holy shit nowhere near $4600 to $5200.


I've been saying this for a minute - but few seem to want to listen... Jackson be high off their own ass rn with the kinda of guitars they're building for the prices they're charging...


----------



## Jonathan20022

I spoke to a few dealers and they mentioned the motivation for all the price increases was of course COVID, but to actually slow down the queue and demand for their stuff.

Anyone who pays 5k for a solid color Misha HT deserves the resale loss


----------



## SpaceDock

I’ve got a solid color HT6! I make anyone a deal, only 3500!


----------



## jahosy

There's one for trade / sale locally (Melbourne) for those interested. Not mine.
https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/key...usa-custom-shop-misha-mansoor-bulb/1288042382

The seller also listed it on Facebook marketplace asking A$3000. Sounds pretty reasonable with the current pricing.


----------



## xzacx

There’s like 5 or 6 silver USAs (6s and 7s) on the GC used site for roughly half of what they’re up to now.


----------



## musicman61554

"You'd have to be smoking crack to buy one of these USA Jacksons at that price. The amount of full custom shop options that are out there for less blows my mind. They play decent, but holy shit nowhere near $4600 to $5200."
Completely agree. Its unfortunate only 1% of musicians can afford these. Same with Ernieball raising their prices to over 3500 or 4k. Glad that there are plenty of custom options out there for well under 3k that beat up on these guitars.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

xzacx said:


> There’s like 5 or 6 silver USAs (6s and 7s) on the GC used site for roughly half of what they’re up to now.



Wow they have a used misha relic strat. Some poor guy must've fallen on hard times if he bought one of those things and traded it into fucking guitar center of all places.


----------



## CanserDYI

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wow they have a used misha relic strat. Some poor guy must've fallen on hard times if he bought one of those things and traded it into fucking guitar center of all places.


Or its a return, or demo version.


----------



## Jake

CanserDYI said:


> Or its a return, or demo version.


My guess is the store ordered it and couldn't move it and it sat long enough that it's now "used" 

That used to happen at the GC that I worked at with a LOT of PRS stuff that absolutely nobody was buying for those prices.


----------



## nickgray

Velokki said:


> This seems to be standard pricing for a HT7 now:
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...mansoor-signature-juggernaut-ht7-satin-silver



Djent programmers? You know, like blues lawyers? I can't imagine who else can afford or has the inclination to buy something like that


----------



## soul_lip_mike

CanserDYI said:


> Or its a return, or demo version.


They produced so few of those. Do you think GC got one of the run?


----------



## CanserDYI

Why anyone would pay $5k for a production model guitar is beyond me. For $5k I set up my entire tour rig, guitars, modelers, amps, cabs and all. Only time I'd ever spend 5k is on a true custom shop guitar that I cannot get anywhere else, not some HH bolt on from Jackson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Weren't they only like $2600 - $2800 when they were introduced? And didn't we throw a fit when the HT8 Black Satin was $3500? Goddamn @ those prices now.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Weren't they only like $2600 - $2800 when they were introduced? And didn't we throw a fit when the HT8 Black Satin was $3500? Goddamn @ those prices now.


I thought the HT8 was like $5000 and we were throwing a fit because it had the ugly headstock?

Either way I'm still angry at myself for not buying an original HT7 when guitarguitar were blowing them out for like £1600.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> I thought the HT8 was like $5000 and we were throwing a fit because it had the ugly headstock?
> 
> Either way I'm still angry at myself for not buying an original HT7 when guitarguitar were blowing them out for like £1600.



I went back to the thread to make sure . It was like $5000 CAD when first announced, which translated to around $3500 - $4000 US squigglies.


----------



## Jonathan20022

musicman61554 said:


> "You'd have to be smoking crack to buy one of these USA Jacksons at that price. The amount of full custom shop options that are out there for less blows my mind. They play decent, but holy shit nowhere near $4600 to $5200."
> Completely agree. Its unfortunate only 1% of musicians can afford these. Same with Ernieball raising their prices to over 3500 or 4k. Glad that there are plenty of custom options out there for well under 3k that beat up on these guitars.



Is the point here that Jacksons are like the peak of playability? Because playability is a combination of neck shape/radius/fret size preferences and setting your action to your preferred height. Literally any guitar can do that, since you seem to like carved/radiused top guitars based on the HT, there actually are guitars for half the price that do compete easily.

The implication that you have to fork over the price hike prices to get something that plays as well is indicative of some hardcore brand loyalty.

Also sidenote: my buddy just bought a Vola for 1500 bucks, and I'm about to boom out. But the amount of variety and options nowadays mostly negates the need to "go custom".

Cherry Red Schecter Hellraisers, Black/Gold EC-1000's, 400/500 Series Ibanez in gloss black with a rosewood fretboard were literally your only good options when spending around 700 - 1000 bucks 12 years ago.


----------



## BlueTrident

StevenC said:


> I thought the HT8 was like $5000 and we were throwing a fit because it had the ugly headstock?
> 
> Either way I'm still angry at myself for not buying an original HT7 when guitarguitar were blowing them out for like £1600.




GuitarGuitar were selling them for £1600?! I remember when the First Gen USA Juggernauts hit the market, both GG and Andertons had a massive number of them and the prices were not as crazy as they are now. I'd kill for the black USA Juggernaut 6 now...


----------



## StevenC

BlueTrident said:


> GuitarGuitar were selling them for £1600?! I remember when the First Gen USA Juggernauts hit the market, both GG and Andertons had a massive number of them and the prices were not as crazy as they are now. I'd kill for the black USA Juggernaut 6 now...


Yeah the winter before the 2nd gen revamp (maybe Nov/Dec 2018?) they had huge reductions on them. The solid colours were cheaper, and I think the Bulb edition 7s were like 1800 or 1900. So stupid.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

btbg said:


> You mean Jackson (Owned by Fender) is playing catchup to Ibanez by making...
> 
> ...a Strat?


Yep. Just like Ibanez did with the AZ. A Strat. But a really beautiful one, allow me...


----------



## jephjacques

five grand for one of these is a fucking scam


----------



## btbg

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Yep. Just like Ibanez did with the AZ. A Strat. But a really beautiful one, allow me...



Lol. Ok then. Your logic makes zero sense.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

btbg said:


> Lol. Ok then. Your logic makes zero sense.


We have a saying in Portugal: "lógica da batata".


----------

